# Isabel Marant hidden wedge sneaker



## AestHetiC

Does anyone know where i can get my hands on a pair of these sneakers in a US size 7?! I'd really appreciate all the help i can get!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fEaEy1gaG...TMH_photo+cred+Garance+Dore_+Isbel+Marant.jpg







Thanks a bunch!


----------



## am2022

try stuart and wright.
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...gwIlb4IO6zUUBo19j2RDFDsy5l9Kpt8TK2DgoJ3WHPpk=


----------



## AestHetiC

amacasa said:


> try stuart and wright.
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...gwIlb4IO6zUUBo19j2RDFDsy5l9Kpt8TK2DgoJ3WHPpk=


 

thanks a bunch! I'm gonna give it a shot and contact them to see if they have it! Wish me luck!


----------



## Straight-Laced

mytheresa has just received them in Bordeaux/Black

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/bekett-suede-hi-top-sneakers.html


----------



## kbella86

I just got these!! Totally love them. Call the Isabel Marant store in NYC, they are getting the fall/winter shipment in mid-July. They already have a wait list but the colors come in black/black, black/white and black/bordeaux -- good luck, they are so chic!


----------



## Straight-Laced

kbella86 said:


> I just got these!! Totally love them. Call the Isabel Marant store in NYC, they are getting the fall/winter shipment in mid-July. They already have a wait list but the colors come in black/black, black/white and black/bordeaux -- good luck, they are so chic!




YAY, I'd love to see them!!!  

Any sizing advice kbella?  Your usual US size or euro size and the size you took in the IM sneaks???
TIA


----------



## kbella86

^ I will post some modeling pics soon 

They run pretty true to size. I wear a 8 US and a 38 euro. I got the size 38 in the IM. They don't have half sizes... Hope this helps!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
Thank you - very helpful


----------



## AestHetiC

kbella86 said:


> I just got these!! Totally love them. Call the Isabel Marant store in NYC, they are getting the fall/winter shipment in mid-July. They already have a wait list but the colors come in black/black, black/white and black/bordeaux -- good luck, they are so chic!


 
do you mind if i ask what you paid for them and if you could post up a modeling pic please!


----------



## kbella86

^^ I actually traded my friend for hers lol, she was selling them for $800 and I traded her this old Chanel jacket that I was going to sell anyway. I will try to take pics today...


----------



## calisnoopy

does anyone have modeling pics of theirs worn with different outfits?

thanks!!!


----------



## am2022

i know.. ive been curious how this looks on TPF ladies!

Calisnoopy... were you able to find your July Jacket?  I hope you got my PM?



calisnoopy said:


> does anyone have modeling pics of theirs worn with different outfits?
> 
> thanks!!!


----------



## natashapoly

Roden Gray Isabel Marant Over Basket Sneakers

Scroll down to the bottom of the post


----------



## calisnoopy

amacasa said:


> i know.. ive been curious how this looks on TPF ladies!
> 
> Calisnoopy... were you able to find your July Jacket? I hope you got my PM?


 
heyyy   no luck on the July jacket sadly...hopefully will find one on eBay 

how did yours run...i'm usually a US 2-4 and Isabel's pieces run all over the place in sizing so i wasn't sure if I needed a 1 (my usual size in Isabel Marant tops) or bigger or smaller if it ran differently

im getting the marine/ecru sneakers soon!


----------



## linhhhuynh

adorably cute. i wish i could pull them off!


----------



## AestHetiC

calisnoopy said:


> heyyy  no luck on the July jacket sadly...hopefully will find one on eBay
> 
> how did yours run...i'm usually a US 2-4 and Isabel's pieces run all over the place in sizing so i wasn't sure if I needed a 1 (my usual size in Isabel Marant tops) or bigger or smaller if it ran differently
> 
> im getting the marine/ecru sneakers soon!


 

ahhh you're so lucky!!! do you think you can post some modeling pics once you get your sneakers?! Did you get them from NAP?


----------



## calisnoopy

^^theyre arriving tomorrow   will try to post pics!


----------



## am2022

Can't wait!!


----------



## natashapoly




----------



## demicouture

they are fab!
natashapoly,
the Bekkets are fab in black, Ive got mine in ecru and love them!


----------



## AestHetiC

demicouture said:


> they are fab!
> natashapoly,
> the Bekkets are fab in black, Ive got mine in ecru and love them!


 
:useless:

Come on ladies, post up pics and help me drool. lol! I know there are lots of pics on google but i'd like to see how non-bloggers/celebs wear theres. I'm still so sad that i couldn't afford them even though i saw them on NAP and now they're all gone. :cry:


----------



## am2022

wow.. they are fab!!!! im resisting... still resisting... resisting ... this and tons of other items..


----------



## demicouture

i know these are no mod pics but here are the 2 IM trainers/sneakers i own, both with hidden wedges.
i have to say i wear the black pair much more as the style is much more comfortable and versatile...


----------



## AestHetiC

demicouture said:


> i know these are no mod pics but here are the 2 IM trainers/sneakers i own, both with hidden wedges.
> i have to say i wear the black pair much more as the style is much more comfortable and versatile...


 

 ahhh you're so lucky. i really really want a pair of bekkets right now! can't stop drooling!!!


----------



## am2022

ladies more modelling pics please..
just got my becketts in navy/cream.. still on the fence about keeping them as im not a sneaker type girl .. although i could use these more when its cold rather than my lanvin flats... KWIM?


----------



## missty4

I try liking these because of the hidden wedge heel, but I keep on thinking etnies or vans... The puffy/oversize style reminds of skater shoes that kids wear... or Nike hi-top dunks


----------



## am2022

just got them... and actually like them..
they look very big on net a porter pics but in actuality they are very tapered in the front and back...
so, still feminine looking in person.


----------



## am2022

got the cream/ navy .... now im looking for the black..


----------



## AriB

amacasa said:


> got the cream/ navy .... now im looking for the black..


Just got my black pair at BG 12128728290 ask for Stephane


----------



## am2022

thanks AriB!!!

Crap.. im in trouble again..
AriB... mod pics please...

I surely would appreciate some pics ...thanks



AriB said:


> Just got my black pair at BG 12128728290 ask for Stephane


----------



## love_miu

Hi amacasa and all,

Do you think this style will work on someone who's 5"2 and do not possess long legs? I love this in all black so much, but am pretty worried that I end up looking stumpy when wearing them. Another thing is that I am never really a sneakers person, but I love this as it has hidden wedge and manages to look feminine somehow.



amacasa said:


> just got them... and actually like them..
> they look very big on net a porter pics but in actuality they are very tapered in the front and back...
> so, still feminine looking in person.


----------



## calisnoopy

love_miu said:


> Hi amacasa and all,
> 
> Do you think this style will work on someone who's 5"2 and do not possess long legs? I love this in all black so much, but am pretty worried that I end up looking stumpy when wearing them. Another thing is that I am never really a sneakers person, but I love this as it has hidden wedge and manages to look feminine somehow.


 
hiya!  im 5'0 and was originally worried about this too but since i got my marine/ecru pair, i also got the new beige color as well as the all black and the all black is really sleek with leggings or skinny jeans etc and doesnt make you look stumpy at all


----------



## am2022

love miu... it will look stumpy on online pics.. but in person, and esp when its on your feet, you will find its really tapered..
go try them if you can. you will be surprised.
as calisnoopy had said, really cute with skinnies..
im trying to behave not to buy the black ones... but i really want to!


----------



## love_miu

Thanks calisnoopy! Have you worn this with shorts or skirts? I am wondering if it will look as good since I live practically live in them 


calisnoopy said:


> hiya!  im 5'0 and was originally worried about this too but since i got my marine/ecru pair, i also got the new beige color as well as the all black and the all black is really sleek with leggings or skinny jeans etc and doesnt make you look stumpy at all


----------



## calisnoopy

love_miu said:


> Thanks calisnoopy! Have you worn this with shorts or skirts? I am wondering if it will look as good since I live practically live in them


 
yeppp i love shorts, and they looked super cute with them too!


----------



## love_miu

Thanks calisnoopy! This gives me something to think about. Now I'm really wanting those sneakers!!!



calisnoopy said:


> yeppp i love shorts, and they looked super cute with them too!


----------



## kbella86

Not technically a modeling pic but here are my babies!! I want the white/cream ones so bad!!


----------



## kbella86

they look so good with the boot cut balenciaga jeans - OMG I feel so chic when I wear this combo!!


----------



## am2022

Love them on you kbella!
We are shoe sisters ...
Mine is blue/cream
Resisting the black combo... Don't know for how much longer though!!!


----------



## kbella86

^ I bet those are gorgeous! Did you get them at the IM store?


----------



## ennerad

Purchased from the Isabel Marant store in Paris.  I quite like the color way.  I know it's not the best photo but wanted to show that even the shorter ladies (ahem) can rock these with things other than skinnies.


----------



## yay-yo

hello everyone! 

i absolutely love these shoes.  i bought them in blk/blk and the blue/cream, i've been wearing the blk/blk consistently on a daily but the blue/cream have been sitting new in it's box. i was on a fence about the bekkets especially at their price point and was afraid that i would look immature in them since they were sneakers with velcro. i wear alot of shoes that consist of Chanel ballets to balenciaga cut out boots and for sneakers adidas/converse chucks. but i wanted something completely uncommon in sneakers also simple and chic which the bekket fit that mold. recently, i don't know what came over me but i decided to return the blues to nap. Two days later i WANTED them back!  i emailed them and they said they will send them back to me and was happy to hear i wanted to keep them.  

what help me with my decision is ... let me tell you ladies these shoes have a way of making you feel believe it or not very feminine and stylish on a casual day.  i am 5'1-5'2 and i feel tall and poised when i wear them.  i havn't attempted wearing them with jeans but i always wear them with any tight skirt at a midi length with a very form fitting tunic or button down dress shirt with a scarf, then mix it up with leathers/furs ..  as soon as i recieve my blue/cream bekket's i will post pictures of random outfits with the fab bekkets.  if you have the opportunity to purchase them you should definitely take it you will not regret it 

also just a tip if you feel the tongue of the shoe is a little fat you can push tongues against your ankle then wrap the velcro over it. this has definitely help flatten and simmer down the puffiness of the shoe and it actually looks cool.  this also help with comfort because the velcro that lays on ankle was blistering and painful.


----------



## oatmella

I thought these shoes looked a bit strange when I first saw pics of them, but now that I see pics of them being worn, I think they look awesome!  I see that they are available on Net-A-Porter, but I guess that color is not as popular (red, white and blue).


----------



## ennerad




----------



## ennerad

pardon the hamper in the back. i've only just returned from my trip!


----------



## Brigitte031

No one in this thread thinks these are ridiculously expensive for sneakers?


----------



## oatmella

ennerad said:


>



Very cool!  They look great on you - did you buy them at the Paris boutique?



Brigitte031 said:


> No one in this thread thinks these are ridiculously expensive for sneakers?



I can't say that hasn't crossed my mind, but they look really awesome on!  I actually think Dickers are ridiculously expensive for casual booties, but that didn't stop me from buying a pair, lol.


----------



## AriB

oatmella said:


> Very cool!  They look great on you - did you buy them at the Paris boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that hasn't crossed my mind, but they look really awesome on!  I actually think Dickers are ridiculously expensive for casual booties, but that didn't stop me from buying a pair, lol.


I am concerned with the fact that they might be 2 trendy I have them in black on black but trying to decide if I should keep them


----------



## marantfan

Love everyone's pics- I just managed to find the chalk bekkets! Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## am2022

I say keep!
If a month from now you really feel they're not you, you could always sell off eBay and get your mOney back!
They are so hard to find!
Post mod pics and let's help you decide! 
OTE=AriB;19840486]I am concerned with the fact that they might be 2 trendy I have them in black on black but trying to decide if I should keep them[/QUOTE]


----------



## ennerad

oatmella said:


> Very cool!  They look great on you - did you buy them at the Paris boutique?
> 
> 
> Thanks! And yep. Right next-door to the Jerome dreyfuss store!! Which was surprisingly uninteresting by comparison.
> 
> And yes, you can certainly resell them on eBay, which I still might, as after walking all over Paris the first day, they are now oddly uncomfortable.


----------



## AriB

amacasa said:


> I say keep!
> If a month from now you really feel they're not you, you could always sell off eBay and get your mOney back!
> They are so hard to find!
> Post mod pics and let's help you decide!
> OTE=AriB;19840486]I am concerned with the fact that they might be 2 trendy I have them in black on black but trying to decide if I should keep them


[/QUOTE]
Ok gosh I'm shy but will post btw I noticed you are also a Alaia fan need to show you my new gray simple boot let me know what u think x


----------



## am2022

would love to see the alaias as well....


Ok gosh I'm shy but will post btw I noticed you are also a Alaia fan need to show you my new gray simple boot let me know what u think x[/QUOTE]


----------



## finnfan

hi!!! I would like to get Becket sneakers...somebody please tell me about stock they have in Parisian stores. Are these hard to find, are here waiting lists...

And witch I. Marant store in paris is the best (biggest stock)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I wanna know it too. My friend called to Isabel Marant boutique in Spain and SA told her it is impossible to get a pair of sneakers, SA say they are out of production. Do you think it is true? I am super interested to get a new pair in black patent/dark red.


----------



## juneping

i saw a pair in the IM boutique in NYC last month...you can call and ask. i know there are new colorways coming out next spring/summer....


----------



## finnfan

OMG out of production!!! Oh... My friend is going to paris, and Im gonna ask him to get them for me, but i didnt call the boutique. They were available on net-a-porter, but they dont carry them any more. I would like if someone from Paris could tell me about Parisian stores. THANKS!!!


----------



## finnfan

du you know about price in the store, i saw them on ebay, but I think that they are more expencive there


----------



## slky

I'm not in Paris, but I'd strongly suggest calling the 3 boutiques and the department stores (Printemps, Galeries Lafayette, Le Bon Marche) before sending your friend to any of them. The biggest stores are probably the two Right Bank ones near the Marais, but I know from experience that this doesn't imply they'll have what you're looking for. I once hunted for a scarf in all three Parisian boutiques (which was sold out in all of them), only to find three of them hanging in Le Bon Marche (department store). If you do find a store that has the sneakers. get them to put it on hold for you and give them the details of your friend.


----------



## finnfan

slky said:


> I'm not in Paris, but I'd strongly suggest calling the 3 boutiques and the department stores (Printemps, Galeries Lafayette, Le Bon Marche) before sending your friend to any of them. The biggest stores are probably the two Right Bank ones near the Marais, but I know from experience that this doesn't imply they'll have what you're looking for. I once hunted for a scarf in all three Parisian boutiques (which was sold out in all of them), only to find three of them hanging in Le Bon Marche (department store). If you do find a store that has the sneakers. get them to put it on hold for you and give them the details of your friend.



Thanks!!!
I called IM stores and they told me that they dont have them, but will get them in the january. 
Im gonna try department stores later.


----------



## finnfan

Does some department stores like nieman marcus or nordstrom in the US carry Isabel Marant?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

no, your best bet is try to watch barneys.com, netaporter or reputable e#ay seller, in which you will pay $$$$ since they are hard to come by.
Good luck.


----------



## kbella86

I just got the red white and blue pair from the IM store in soho, NYC. They only had this colorway left.. Also, on ebay, there are some fakes now so be careful.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

finnfan said:


> du you know about price in the store, i saw them on ebay, but I think that they are more expencive there



I know the price, is 435 Euro. On eBay they are more expensive.... (much more...:wondering)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kbella86 said:


> I just got the red white and blue pair from the IM store in soho, NYC. They only had this colorway left.. Also, on ebay, there are some fakes now so be careful.



I wish I live in NYC 

In Spain its impossible to get a pair right now, besides I dont understand why I was told IM sneakers won't be produced.... SA must be wrong because I've already seen this :

highsnobette.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/IsabelMarangSpring2012-540x203.jpg


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Anybody know any possibility to get these?

fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Isabel-Marant-Bekett-Sneake.jpg

or these

fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Beyonce-Love-on-Top-isabel-marant-black-becket-sneakers.jpg


because I am obssesed!!!!


----------



## finnfan

Cant see your pics. they are gonna be avaylable in february with the new collection. they arealllready taking preorders on Barneys web site.
But dont know all the colours.
Im gonna wayt for them to come on net-a-porter or mytheresa.


----------



## kbella86

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I wish I live in NYC
> 
> In Spain its impossible to get a pair right now, besides I dont understand why I was told IM sneakers won't be produced.... SA must be wrong because I've already seen this :
> 
> highsnobette.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/IsabelMarangSpring2012-540x203.jpg



OOOOOHHHH I like that colorway! I saw one similar with brighter colors and didn't care for it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kbella86 said:


> OOOOOHHHH I like that colorway! I saw one similar with brighter colors and didn't care for it!



Oh! If you don't mind my question, where did you see those?


----------



## kbella86

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh! If you don't mind my question, where did you see those?



The first time I saw it was on tumblr but I've seen it many times since then. Here is a pic...


----------



## finnfan

Hmmm I wish more one or two-colours. This is a bit too much for mee. Do you know are Blacks and whites comming again


----------



## denise_islove

kbella86 said:
			
		

> I just got the red white and blue pair from the IM store in soho, NYC. They only had this colorway left.. Also, on ebay, there are some fakes now so be careful.



Do you have a SA contact info??
Thanks!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^try calling the IM soho NY boutique...when i got mine (in black, beige and marine/ecru) they had a bunch of colors and sizes left--you can also always check out new stock or be asked to be added to a waitlist so they will contact you when it arrives in your size 

i've worked with random girls there, doesnt seem like they do just 1 SA to a client...they all seem to work together at least via email purchases haha


----------



## melmel33

Can I ask you how the beketts are running?  I can't try them on, so I would need to get the right size without trying them.  Thanks!



calisnoopy said:


> ^^try calling the IM soho NY boutique...when i got mine (in black, beige and marine/ecru) they had a bunch of colors and sizes left--you can also always check out new stock or be asked to be added to a waitlist so they will contact you when it arrives in your size
> 
> i've worked with random girls there, doesnt seem like they do just 1 SA to a client...they all seem to work together at least via email purchases haha


----------



## calisnoopy

melmel33 said:


> Can I ask you how the beketts are running?  I can't try them on, so I would need to get the right size without trying them.  Thanks!


 
sooo i got them in a 36 only cos thats the smallest size IM makes shoes in (sad for us small feeters)...and i wear extra thick socks and put in a thicker gel sole pad...but i would say it really only runs a half size small perhaps...


----------



## beauxgoris

Here they are. Online for preorder:

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/designer.htm?sid=1235&pid=1233&view=all


----------



## BAwan

I also know that the Australian retailer, the New Guard, is taking down payments of 250 Australian Dollars.  They have the two newer beige colorways, and you'll pay the remainder of the cost when the shoes arrive in stock (they'll total up to about 799 Australian dollars-- but you'll be guaranteed a pair), which is anticipated to be sometime in January!  

This is what I decided to do, right AFTER I just purchased a pair of last seasons Taupe/Beige from a seller on ebay france.  If anyone is looking to get a slightly used pair in a size 36/6, then I think I'll be selling them or something... get in touch!  

And best of luck in your Bekett/Willow searches!


-BAwan
http://www.babablogweb.blogspot.com


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

finnfan said:


> Cant see your pics. they are gonna be avaylable in february with the new collection. they arealllready taking preorders on Barneys web site.
> But dont know all the colours.
> Im gonna wayt for them to come on net-a-porter or mytheresa.



But when they arrive to NetaPorter they are sold out inmediately...


----------



## Pinkydream

I bought the pale rose version, the very left one on the picture above, last week at the IM store at rue Charonne in Paris at a price of 440 Euros. Regular price at IM for the Bekket was 395 Euros although mytheresa charged 435 for them. They had the burgundy with mustard version and the beige with black version as well.
But you must be in Paris to buy because the do not ship and they don't make reservations.


----------



## cocoyu

just bought the anthracite/bordeaux version, they are beautiful! but they are really a bit small!  i got the 38, but all the bigger sizes are sold out in this colour. Anyone has worn yours, do u think they will get larger after wearing for a few times?  Thinking if i should get the 39 online (i don't know where though) and sell away mine.


----------



## RoKa

Pinkydream said:


> I bought the pale rose version, the very left one on the picture above, last week at the IM store at rue Charonne in Paris at a price of 440 Euros. Regular price at IM for the Bekket was 395 Euros although mytheresa charged 435 for them. They had the burgundy with mustard version and the beige with black version as well.
> But you must be in Paris to buy because the do not ship and they don't make reservations.



Did they also had the Bobby Sneaker? Do you know how much they were?


----------



## kbella86

denise_islove said:


> Do you have a SA contact info??
> Thanks!



Sorry for the late response! I always work with Aislinn - she is awesome!! 212.219.2284


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cocoyu said:


> just bought the anthracite/bordeaux version, they are beautiful! but they are really a bit small!  i got the 38, but all the bigger sizes are sold out in this colour. Anyone has worn yours, do u think they will get larger after wearing for a few times?  Thinking if i should get the 39 online (i don't know where though) and sell away mine.



My size is 38 too and my second pair also is a bit little, I tried a size up but they were so huge, so I kept them in my size. i think if your feet is hurt you probably need them in 39.


----------



## shoegal87

so is it better to purchase them in EU or the US?


----------



## cocoyu

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> My size is 38 too and my second pair also is a bit little, I tried a size up but they were so huge, so I kept them in my size. i think if your feet is hurt you probably need them in 39.



i managed to change to a larger size =)

i am interested in a pair of betty or bobby as well, anyone knows the height of the insole heels for betty and bobby?  it is arrange that some websites say 1 inch, some says 3 inches!!


----------



## button

I would like to know the willow sizing. I am US 8.5/ Italy 8.5, what is my size in IM? Thank you in advance.


----------



## duna

I'm also interested in the Willow, the ones on NAP were very pretty, but sold out fast. I'm also comfused about the height of the in sole: NAP say it's 1 inch and mytheresa say it's 3 inches......anyone know the real height????


----------



## cocoyu

duna said:
			
		

> I'm also interested in the Willow, the ones on NAP were very pretty, but sold out fast. I'm also comfused about the height of the in sole: NAP say it's 1 inch and mytheresa say it's 3 inches......anyone know the real height????



yes,  I measured them. they are 3 inches.


----------



## cocoyu

button said:
			
		

> I would like to know the willow sizing. I am US 8.5/ Italy 8.5, what is my size in IM? Thank you in advance.



for wilow, you should get 39, becoz they run small.


----------



## duna

cocoyu said:


> yes,  I measured them. they are 3 inches.



Ahhh, thanks!


----------



## button

cocoyu said:


> for wilow, you should get 39, becoz they run small.



thank you very much. Its because some said its French size, some said its European size. 
I wear Repetto in 40, 38.5 European. I will put 39 on the wait list then.


----------



## love_miu

Hi I just got my Betty sneakers. The insole heel is 3 inches high 
QUOTE=cocoyu;20621442]i managed to change to a larger size =)

i am interested in a pair of betty or bobby as well, anyone knows the height of the insole heels for betty and bobby?  it is arrange that some websites say 1 inch, some says 3 inches!![/QUOTE]


----------



## cocoyu

love_miu said:
			
		

> Hi I just got my Betty sneakers. The insole heel is 3 inches high
> QUOTE=cocoyu;20621442]i managed to change to a larger size =)
> 
> i am interested in a pair of betty or bobby as well, anyone knows the height of the insole heels for betty and bobby?  it is arrange that some websites say 1 inch, some says 3 inches!!


[/QUOTE]

thanks!
oh, that is too high for me again... i can't wear over 2 inches, guess IM sneakers are not for me...  =(


----------



## duna

^^^ Same for me I can't wear higher than the Dicker boots, which is about 2.5 inches, that's my maximum, drat!!


----------



## Ilgin

I've contacted my SA to locate a pair of sneakers for me... i've been wanting them since they first came out and just decided to pull the trigger! Love all the new spring colors and hope they aren't sold out already because there is only one stockist of Isabel Marant shoes in my country and they have very limited sizes/styles...:wondering *wish me luck!*

...and I have one Q : what is the difference between the Bekett and Willow? Colors only?


----------



## janice

Can someone please post how high the hidden wedge is? : )


----------



## jen_sparro

If anyone sees a pair in Marine/Ecru or Black/Black in a 38 that isn't horrendously over-priced, could you PM me or post it here? I'd love a pair of these...


----------



## button

I am US 8.5, Euro 39 is well fitted. Euro 40 is a bit loose. Since its a 3"heel, I am not sure if I should get the one with some room.  Any advice please? Thank you


----------



## Ilgin

jen_sparro said:


> If anyone sees a pair in Marine/Ecru or Black/Black in a 38 that isn't horrendously over-priced, could you PM me or post it here? I'd love a pair of these...


Shoe lust twins, *jen*! There is one black/black one ebay in your size yet it's very over-priced! I'll keep an eye out for you. I've given up on the black or marine, not willing to pay 1K plus shipping()! I'm waiting for my local store to receive their shipment- hope this happens before the end of the season!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^*Ilgin*, do you know if your store ships internationally? It's just ridiculous the mark-up for these, 1K is too much for sneakers (even if they are very chic sneakers ). Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## Ilgin

^ You are welcome, *jen*! I'm afraid they don't ship internationally. They do not even know when they'll receive their inventory!


----------



## flassh

Please help.... I'm confused with the sizing.. i'm normally a 7.5- 8 us, closer to an 8 due to a wider foot... I found a 39 in this elusive sneaker.. will I be swimming in them, too long looking on my foot? I hate long looking shoes, feel like a clown.. 
please help ladies..  greatly appreciated..


----------



## demicouture

flassh said:


> Please help.... I'm confused with the sizing.. i'm normally a 7.5- 8 us, closer to an 8 due to a wider foot... I found a 39 in this elusive sneaker.. will I be swimming in them, too long looking on my foot? I hate long looking shoes, feel like a clown..
> please help ladies..  greatly appreciated..



hello
if you are talking about the newly named Wilow/Willow sneaker then you should be fine in a 39. they come quite small and they def make your feet look small.

on another note i ordered myself another pair of them from matches..they should be here tomorrow


----------



## flassh

demicouture said:


> hello
> if you are talking about the newly named Wilow/Willow sneaker then you should be fine in a 39. they come quite small and they def make your feet look small.
> 
> on another note i ordered myself another pair of them from matches..they should be here tomorrow



NICE! thanks for your help! and another pair.. which colorway???? picssss  and how about from the previous season?? when there was a black and white?  small or large?? thoughts.. anyone. please


----------



## demicouture

flassh said:


> NICE! thanks for your help! and another pair.. which colorway???? picssss  and how about from the previous season?? when there was a black and white?  small or large?? thoughts.. anyone. please



i got the anthra/burgundy/cream ones this time around. my first ones were the plain creme ones and as much as i loved them i wore my laced ones much more cos they are black and i wear trainers mainly in winter so a dark-ish colour comes in handy...
get them, they are great!


----------



## flassh

anyone know the sizing of the Bekkets? or the last seasons wedge sneaker? pleaseeee


----------



## RoKa

Does anyone, knows how much they are in HKD??


----------



## Ilgin

After lusting over them for months, I finally got my Beketts !!!










Depending on the reviews I have read before I expected them to be TTS but they run big (for me, at least). I went a full size down from my usual sneaker size.

*excuse the gigantic pics*:shame:


----------



## flassh

Ilgin said:


> After lusting over them for months, I finally got my Beketts !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the reviews I have read before I expected them to be TTS but they run big (for me, at least). I went a full size down from my usual sneaker size.
> 
> *excuse the gigantic pics*:shame:


They are amazing! I'm wanting that colorway too I'm a 7.5-8 closer to an 8 and my Becketts are a 38 and are def tts, perfect snug fit and my Perkins are a 39, comfy with a tiny bit of room, almost no difference at all- are your feet on the slim side? narrow??


----------



## Ilgin

^ Yes! Narrow with short toes but I didn't expect them to be that big you know. I never had to go a full size down in any sneaker before. I'm glad I finally got a pair and I definitely made the right decision to try before buy.


----------



## flassh

LOOOOOVVE this COLOR! I've got to get the beige one too.. the sizing is strange with IM shoes, I had a hard time deciding on the size, but I guess I got lucky... good thing to try before buying if you have the opportunity to do so. I'm now torn between the sizing of the new Betty, I ordered a 38, I'm hoping it was a good decision.


----------



## mercer

How is the sizing of the bobbys?  I'm a 39 (9 american) in Dixies.  TIA!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Ilgin*, they look perfect on you!  I'm so very jealous  They're just so cool looking...


----------



## am2022

love it so much ilgin!!!  






Ilgin said:


> After lusting over them for months, I finally got my Beketts !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the reviews I have read before I expected them to be TTS but they run big (for me, at least). I went a full size down from my usual sneaker size.
> 
> *excuse the gigantic pics*:shame:


----------



## Necromancer

Ilgin said:


> After lusting over them for months, I finally got my Beketts !!!
> Depending on the reviews I have read before I expected them to be TTS but they run big (for me, at least). I went a full size down from my usual sneaker size.
> 
> *excuse the gigantic pics*:shame:


 
I really like them. They look great on you.


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> love it so much ilgin!!!


----------



## YingsFashion

hi girls, what is the difference between bobbies and betties? thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

^ to my knowledge the only difference is that Bobby is suede and Betty is suede and leather.


----------



## YingsFashion

Ilgin said:


> ^ to my knowledge the only difference is that Bobby is suede and Betty is suede and leather.



Ok thanks! On NAP they have the Betty but they are suede. Only available in dark, so I am still thinking of getting them.


----------



## Ilgin

^ Hmm... I'm wrong about the Betty being suede and leather then. Anyway, I love them in charcoal suede and I say get them! They sell out fast!!


----------



## telavivit

I love them too, I think they re just gorgeous. I ordered them yesterday on net a porter. Can t wait to get them !!


----------



## YingsFashion

Ilgin said:


> ^ Hmm... I'm wrong about the Betty being suede and leather then. Anyway, I love them in charcoal suede and I say get them! They sell out fast!!



do you have some modelling pics? Thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

telavivit said:


> I love them too, *I think they re just gorgeous*. I ordered them yesterday on net a porter. Can t wait to get them !!





YingsFashion said:


> do you have some modelling pics? Thanks!


Nope. I don't have the bettys.


----------



## Brigitte031

Ilgin said:
			
		

> ^ Hmm... I'm wrong about the Betty being suede and leather then. Anyway, I love them in charcoal suede and I say get them! They sell out fast!!



La Garconne shows them s suede and leather. NAP shows them as all suede. I finally caved and ordered a pair in Noir from LaGarconne... I'll report back if they're all suede or suede/leather.


----------



## Ilgin

Brigitte031 said:


> La Garconne shows them s suede and leather. NAP shows them as all suede. I finally caved and ordered a pair in Noir from LaGarconne... *I'll report back if they're all suede or suede/leather*.


 
Thank you, Brigitte!


----------



## YingsFashion

Brigitte031 said:


> La Garconne shows them s suede and leather. NAP shows them as all suede. I finally caved and ordered a pair in Noir from LaGarconne... I'll report back if they're all suede or suede/leather.



Thanks! And I am so curious how you like them!


----------



## TheLeopardOne

How do you ladies wear yours?! I have the burgundy, mustard(?), navy, cream Willows, but i'm unsure how to style them! Thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

TheLeopardOne said:


> How do you ladies wear yours?! I have the burgundy, mustard(?), navy, cream Willows, but i'm unsure how to style them! Thanks!


 
pair them with skinny jeans/leggings and a nice BF blazer. I swear you'll love the look!


----------



## TheLeopardOne

Ilgin said:


> pair them with skinny jeans/leggings and a nice BF blazer. I swear you'll love the look!



 thanks


----------



## flassh

do you ladies find it reasonable to own an anthracite Bobby and an anthracite Dicker? I can't make up my mind..!!!!!!!!   I'm thinking of keeping both because they're already sold out and don't want to regret returning either one of them... I'm so confused... also any Bobby owners, do you size up or down, how are they fitting you? and have they stretched a ton??> the suede...?


----------



## Ilgin

I wouldn't return either of them *flassh* if you don't have any chance to exchange the Dickers for a different color. They are two different styles after all and anthracite is a very wearable color, especially in winter.

KEEP!


----------



## Pinkydream

Willows in Bois de Rose avail now on mytheresa.com

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/willow-suede-sneakers-134584.html


----------



## shockboogie

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> Willows in Bois de Rose avail now on mytheresa.com
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/willow-suede-sneakers-134584.html



Already sold out...


----------



## button

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...21838?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item256bb2110e

They look fake. The sole are different from mine.


----------



## TheLeopardOne

button said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...21838?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item256bb2110e
> 
> They look fake. The sole are different from mine.



I think they are fake 

http://www.thefashionspot.com/buzz-...el-marant-sneakers-beware-of-fakes-forum-buzz


----------



## Ilgin

^ and they are going for $500+


----------



## Brigitte031

button said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...21838?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item256bb2110e
> 
> They look fake. The sole are different from mine.



People are actually bidding on these? They look nothing like the Bekkets...  None of the detailing is correct at all.


----------



## flassh

eeeww! I saw those when they first went up, totally fake! I feel so bad for the people bidding on these thinking they are real.:wondering .. all of the details are wrong, nothing like the real ones.


----------



## flassh

Does anyone own the new season Bobby?? I ordered the anthracite and they feel a bit small, hoping they will give a little. All the 39's are sold out already, scared to return them back to NAP. How have they stretched? Are your toes reaching the very tips when you walk? don't know if I should return them and hope for a 39 to pop up....


----------



## flassh

oh and ladies, I'm returning my 38 anthracite Dicker back to NAP europe.. it's too big! I'm a 37.5-8 US and feel I would feel more secure in a 37.. so in case anyone is looking- it'll pop back up by the end of the week. and they really are the most comfortable shoes I've ever felt, right out of the box, so incredibly soft.


----------



## Brigitte031

flassh said:


> Does anyone own the new season Bobby?? I ordered the anthracite and they feel a bit small, hoping they will give a little. All the 39's are sold out already, scared to return them back to NAP. How have they stretched? Are your toes reaching the very tips when you walk? don't know if I should return them and hope for a 39 to pop up....



I get my Bettys on Thursday and I'm actually crossing my fingers they run small because I'm a size 5/35. The Dickers I own in 36 are just way way too big and I regret that now but I mean that's the smallest size IM makes.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^wow how can you guys tell its fake...i tried comparing them with pics of my own and wasnt able to tell for sure the ebay one is fake LOL


----------



## TheLeopardOne

calisnoopy said:


> ^^wow how can you guys tell its fake...i tried comparing them with pics of my own and wasnt able to tell for sure the ebay one is fake LOL



Look at the link I posted above  I wouldn't have known had I not read that already!!


----------



## flassh

Brigitte- I think you'll be fine in the 36! I'd say they definitely are running small, I believe just like this seasons Willows, I'm still on the fence about them... They're so much cheaper on NAP EU, but I'm tempted to shell out an additional $200 for the ones on Lagar.:cool


----------



## button

calisnoopy said:


> ^^wow how can you guys tell its fake...i tried comparing them with pics of my own and wasnt able to tell for sure the ebay one is fake LOL




Look at the sole. I have reported this to Ebay but the listing is still there. Please report this to Ebay too if you have time.


----------



## Ilgin

^ Yep, reported! 19 bidders probably have no idea that they are fake.


----------



## Pinkydream

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwe...7/isabel-marant-willow-high-top-trainer-p5327

Willows in Bois de rose, beige and white an the ones worn by Alicia Keys in Black and blue.


----------



## MysteryShopper

Pinkydream said:


> http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwe...7/isabel-marant-willow-high-top-trainer-p5327
> 
> Willows in Bois de rose, beige and white an the ones worn by Alicia Keys in Black and blue.



Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

oh gosh! Fake sneakers?? :O that's sucks! ! it's horrible...

IMO IM sneakers run TTS/half size down... I usually am a EU38 and I got them in this size and they fit perfectly  
In high heels I'm a 37.5 for reference.


----------



## flassh

MysteryShopper said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!



OMG! I just placed an order for the rose Willows on this Morgan site and had a payment confirmation for $590.52 in USD!
 (on the top you can change the shopping currency) 
and then checked my card and was charged $711! :weird: 

I just emailed and asked them to cancel.... hope they do and don't give me any trouble.. was totally under the impression that the shopping currency changes.. WTH! no new Willows for me..


----------



## ymichelle

I got Italy37 anthra bobby following the size indicated in NAP.
I was expecting to get the right size, since the one I tried from NAP, Frech39 (EU38) was too big. But... it seems small. Now I am not sure what size I should get. Is the size indicated on box suppose to be EU size? This is annoying...... And why don't they make half size??


----------



## MysteryShopper

flassh said:


> OMG! I just placed an order for the rose Willows on this Morgan site and had a payment confirmation for $590.52 in USD!
> (on the top you can change the shopping currency)
> and then checked my card and was charged $711! :weird:
> 
> I just emailed and asked them to cancel.... hope they do and don't give me any trouble.. was totally under the impression that the shopping currency changes.. WTH! no new Willows for me..



I initially used XE currency converter which converted the 435 GBP to $681 but I assumed the 435 GBP included UK VAT of 17 - 20% (can't remember exactly how much). I always pay for international purchases via PayPal and my Paypal payment confirmation says I sent Morgan Clare a payment of 392.50 GBP (incl. shipping) which is about $611. 

So I say all this to say that it appears the $711 charge on your card included VAT or something plus the shipping cost. Maybe your card would be credited for the VAT? 
I just hope my order doesn't get canceled.


----------



## flassh

ymichelle said:


> I got Italy37 anthra bobby following the size indicated in NAP.
> I was expecting to get the right size, since the one I tried from NAP, Frech39 (EU38) was too big. But... it seems small. Now I am not sure what size I should get. Is the size indicated on box suppose to be EU size? This is annoying...... And why don't they make half size??



This is my situation with these shoes too, I ordered the anthra bobby off of NAP. I got a size 38, according to them they ran tts, I should have figured they're like this seasons Willows and just gone with a 39.ush: 
Now all the sizes except 36 and 37 are sold out, debating whether or not to keep them.. my toes are almost touching the tips, but not terribly uncomfy. I'm a US 7.5-8, near to an 8.


----------



## flassh

MysteryShopper said:


> I initially used XE currency converter which converted the 435 GBP to $681 but I assumed the 435 GBP included UK VAT of 17 - 20% (can't remember exactly how much). I always pay for international purchases via PayPal and my Paypal payment confirmation says I sent Morgan Clare a payment of 392.50 GBP (incl. shipping) which is about $611.
> 
> So I say all this to say that it appears the $711 charge on your card included VAT or something plus the shipping cost. Maybe your card would be credited for the VAT?
> I just hope my order doesn't get canceled.



Yes!! Looked at my emailed order receipt and it included the VAT after confirming the charge of $590 when going to check out! 
An extra $110 I guess I should've figured... I think I still want them though- the rose/beige is going to be pretty in the spring...
ahhhhhh!! these IM sneakers are addicting.. I sent them an email to cancel and five mins later sent them an email to disregard my previous email and send them..:girlwhack:


----------



## Ilgin

I love the enthusiasm in this thread lol, I desperately need another pair of IM sneaks, thinking on rose/beige and blue/black Willow this time... cannot wait to try both of these!

***The wait kills me!:ninja:***


----------



## MysteryShopper

flassh said:
			
		

> Yes!! Looked at my emailed order receipt and it included the VAT after confirming the charge of $590 when going to check out!
> An extra $110 I guess I should've figured... I think I still want them though- the rose/beige is going to be pretty in the spring...
> ahhhhhh!! these IM sneakers are addicting.. I sent them an email to cancel and five mins later sent them an email to disregard my previous email and send them..:girlwhack:



Oh good! I'm glad you caught the VAT and changed your mind! By the way, La Garconne was selling them for $760. 

This will be my first pair! I've been on various waiting lists forever. I was debating between the rose/beige and neutral. I finally decided on the neutral. Now I'm obsessively checking my email for the shipment confirmation!


----------



## flassh

MysteryShopper said:


> Oh good! I'm glad you caught the VAT and changed your mind! By the way, La Garconne was selling them for $760.
> 
> This will be my first pair! I've been on various waiting lists forever. I was debating between the rose/beige and neutral. I finally decided on the neutral. Now I'm obsessively checking my email for the shipment confirmation!



HAHA! SAME WITH ME! I keep checking for the email shipment confirmation-
 I spoke to them by phone at 10 this a.m. and said go ahead I WANT THEM! 
Both of the neutral colors, rose and the nude are very pretty, feminine & soft looking! can't wait!! This will be my 4th pair of IM sneaks.. one of mine is the Bobby I mentioned above.. still kinda on the fence about the sizing, but I'm tempted to say forget it, I'll keep them- NAP gave me that 25 euro credit for shipping a previous order two weeks after being placed. 
I think I'm going to have to eliminate one of the Becketts or Willows from the total three highs I'll have..


----------



## button

Ilgin said:


> ^ Yep, reported! 19 bidders probably have no idea that they are fake.



thanks but the listing is still there. $654 at the moment.


----------



## MysteryShopper

flassh said:


> HAHA! SAME WITH ME! I keep checking for the email shipment confirmation-
> I spoke to them by phone at 10 this a.m. and said go ahead I WANT THEM!
> Both of the neutral colors, rose and the nude are very pretty, feminine & soft looking! can't wait!! This will be my 4th pair of IM sneaks.. one of mine is the Bobby I mentioned above.. still kinda on the fence about the sizing, but I'm tempted to say forget it, I'll keep them- NAP gave me that 25 euro credit for shipping a previous order two weeks after being placed.
> I think I'm going to have to eliminate one of the Becketts or Willows from the total three highs I'll have..



I got my shipment confirmation!! So excited! 
A friend of mine has a pair and she advised me to size up so I did. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Pinkydream

Here are also the bois de rose Willows avail but one must inquire by phone:

http://www.reyerlooks.com/de/Shoes/...&utm_medium=e-mail&utm_campaign=isabel marant


----------



## juicy couture jen

MysteryShopper said:


> I got my shipment confirmation!! So excited!
> A friend of mine has a pair and she advised me to size up so I did. Good luck with yours!



Congrats! Can you tell me what they ship by? I'm wondering if there will be any brokerage fees? TIA!


----------



## Ilgin

button said:


> thanks but the listing is still there. $654 at the moment.


 
!

and 23 bids! I hope everyone takes a few seconds to report this auction.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...21838?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item256bb2110e


----------



## chloegal

The Willows are on sale at the Morgan Clare site. It says they are in European sizes- but I thought these shoes came in the French sizes. I went ahead and ordered two pairs and plan on returning the one that doesn't fit. I'm a size 7 in US and I have a pair of Willows that say size 38 on them. They feel great, slightly roomy, so I'm curious to see how the 37s fit.


----------



## tonkamama

Ilgin said:


> !
> 
> and 23 bids! I hope everyone takes a few seconds to report this auction.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...21838?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item256bb2110e


the saddest part of this listing is....  the *Seller never mention/guarantee that the sneakers are "AUTHENTIC"!!*  This may explains why the lising is still running strong....Some people knows how to play the tricky evilbay game .  Buyers need to be aware and pay attention to the listing details .


----------



## MysteryShopper

juicy couture jen said:


> Congrats! Can you tell me what they ship by? I'm wondering if there will be any brokerage fees? TIA!



Thank you!  They ship by Parcelforce. I'm assuming I will have to pay fees. When I've ordered from Browns I've had to pay customs charges, but they ship by DHL.


----------



## LuxChic

Just order a pair of black leather/suede Bettys from Barneys Chicago! Been wanting the leather/suede combo for a while now.  

On the waiting list for the Willow! Feel like I'm always chasing these guys.

At least I can wait now while using my betty's

Anyone have modeling pics?? input on comfort?  Thx!


----------



## Brigitte031

Of course! Fedex did not leave my leather/suede Bettys at my place yesterday so I have to go pick them up today. The suspense is killing me!! I can't wait to wear them. I remember some months ago complaining I'd never pay this much for sneakers...

Now I can't wait to get my little hands on some Willows... but first, rent is due soon!  I feel like I'm spending my entire Spring budget on these two things...! Feels a bit soon in the season to be getting these two big items.


----------



## TheLeopardOne

Yes! Modelling Pics PPPLLEEEEASSSEEEEEE


----------



## tonkamama

Would love to see mod pictures of leather/suede Bettys!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Sorry for the poor lighting!! I'm in love with my Bettys!!  They are definitely very very comfortable. And yes they fit!! I think the 36 is actually ideal for US 5.5 (I'm a US 5) and might be a little tight on US 6 but I'm sure since they're sneakers they would stretch.

I don't want to take them off!! These are definitely replacing my Converse when I want to feel sporty.

The last photo is kind of awkward haha... but I'm wearing the Etoile Rosalie top and just wanted to show that the sneakers don't cut off the legs or anything ... and I'm 5ft, for reference.


----------



## YingsFashion

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1580684
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580686
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting!! I'm in love with my Bettys!!  They are definitely very very comfortable. And yes they fit!! I think the 36 is actually ideal for US 5.5 (I'm a US 5) and might be a little tight on US 6 but I'm sure since they're sneakers they would stretch.
> 
> I don't want to take them off!! These are definitely replacing my Converse when I want to feel sporty.
> 
> The last photo is kind of awkward haha... but I'm wearing the Etoile Rosalie top and just wanted to show that the sneakers don't cut off the legs or anything ... and I'm 5ft, for reference.


You look great in the Betty's! Your legs look great and fit as well. Thanks for the modelling pics!


----------



## Ilgin

love the whole look, *Brigitte*!!! Thanks for the mod pics!


----------



## MysteryShopper

MysteryShopper said:


> Thank you!  They ship by Parcelforce. I'm assuming I will have to pay fees. When I've ordered from Browns I've had to pay customs charges, but they ship by DHL.



My Willows from Morgan Clare were just delivered! I absolutely love them! I'm glad I ordered one size up from my normal shoe size. They wouldn't have fit otherwise. I'll post mod pics later.


----------



## flassh

MysteryShopper said:


> I got my shipment confirmation!! So excited!
> A friend of mine has a pair and she advised me to size up so I did. Good luck with yours!



You got your Willows today?? Post pics soon!!!  I'm in france- where are you located??  didn't get mine yet:wondering I also got the confirmation of shipment email, but no tracking number yet... did you get one???


----------



## flassh

MysteryShopper said:


> My Willows from Morgan Clare were just delivered! I absolutely love them! I'm glad I ordered one size up from my normal shoe size. They wouldn't have fit otherwise. I'll post mod pics later.



I ordered up to a 39, hoping they fit; according to everyone they're running small.... I'm a 7.5-8 US closer to an 8... crossing my fingers.. 
My Perkins are a 39 and are comfy with a tad bit of room, but not swimming in them, my Becketts are a 38 and are a perfect, snug fit...more like tts.. 
btw, what size are you normally? what size did you purchase??


----------



## MysteryShopper

flassh said:


> You got your Willows today?? Post pics soon!!!  I'm in france- where are you located??  didn't get mine yet:wondering I also got the confirmation of shipment email, but no tracking number yet... did you get one???



Yes, I got them today! I'm in the US. I took pics but need to figure out how to post them! If I can't figure out how to get them directly in my post I'll upload them to photobucket. 

I emailed customer service when I got my confirmation of shipment email and asked for the tracking number (can you say obsessed?!). They sent it to me right away. And of course I tracked it nearly every hour! I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## MysteryShopper

flassh said:


> I ordered up to a 39, hoping they fit; according to everyone they're running small.... I'm a 7.5-8 US closer to an 8... crossing my fingers..
> My Perkins are a 39 and are comfy with a tad bit of room, but not swimming in them, my Becketts are a 38 and are a perfect, snug fit...more like tts..
> btw, what size are you normally? what size did you purchase??



My friend told me they were running small and that I should size up so I did. I'm the same size as you! I can do some 7.5 but closer to an 8. I'm mostly a 38 in Italian/EU size. I ordered the 39 and they are perfect.


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1580684
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580686
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting!! I'm in love with my Bettys!!  They are definitely very very comfortable. And yes they fit!! I think the 36 is actually ideal for US 5.5 (I'm a US 5) and might be a little tight on US 6 but I'm sure since they're sneakers they would stretch.
> 
> I don't want to take them off!! These are definitely replacing my Converse when I want to feel sporty.
> 
> The last photo is kind of awkward haha... but I'm wearing the Etoile Rosalie top and just wanted to show that the sneakers don't cut off the legs or anything ... and I'm 5ft, for reference.


OMG!!  These Bettys are looking so chic!!  Love everything you wearing!!


----------



## heatherlamhw

hello!
I just recently caught on to this whole IM wedge sneaker fever (very very late i know!), and I was wondering if you knowledgable ladies could help me out. 
I've been super perplexed while researching as to how many names I saw for presumably the same sneaker. What is the difference between the Bekket, Perkins and Willow? In the pictures, they look almost identical.

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## flassh

MysteryShopper said:


> My friend told me they were running small and that I should size up so I did. I'm the same size as you! I can do some 7.5 but closer to an 8. I'm mostly a 38 in Italian/EU size. I ordered the 39 and they are perfect.



Got my rose beige Willows from Morgan today! They fit PERFECT! You are so right- a 38 would have definitely been too small for me too.. 
The 39 was the right choice- they are def running small. 
SOOOO PRETTY in person! I don't want to take them off, it's a perfect neutral color!


----------



## flassh

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1580684
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580686
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting!! I'm in love with my Bettys!!  They are definitely very very comfortable. And yes they fit!! I think the 36 is actually ideal for US 5.5 (I'm a US 5) and might be a little tight on US 6 but I'm sure since they're sneakers they would stretch.
> 
> I don't want to take them off!! These are definitely replacing my Converse when I want to feel sporty.
> 
> The last photo is kind of awkward haha... but I'm wearing the Etoile Rosalie top and just wanted to show that the sneakers don't cut off the legs or anything ... and I'm 5ft, for reference.



So glad they fit you! They are running small... you look amazing! I love the bobbys and bettys, they make your legs look super long because they don't cut off the ankle you look super chic Brigitte


----------



## Hypnosis

What online stores can I find the Willows at?


----------



## Brigitte031

Horrible lighting again but this is how I actually styled the Bettys! I wore it with black jeans, IM burnout tee, and that H&M cropped jacket with the leopard lining that was popular like a year or more ago (worn by Abbey Lee Kershaw in the ad campaign). 

I also wore them at Disneyland for 4 hours yesterday and that was pretty much my limit.  But I'd say that's not bad for wedge sneakers!


----------



## OrangeFizz

heatherlamhw said:


> hello!
> I just recently caught on to this whole IM wedge sneaker fever (very very late i know!), and I was wondering if you knowledgable ladies could help me out.
> I've been super perplexed while researching as to how many names I saw for presumably the same sneaker. What is the difference between the Bekket, Perkins and Willow? In the pictures, they look almost identical.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help!



Same sneaker, just differing color combos/names as seasons change.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Alicia Keys wearing the Beige/Black.. I want these so bad!


----------



## ymichelle

I tried both Willow and Bobby. I liked the quality of willow and the support it gives, while I like the feminine look of Bobby. I don't know which one I should keep.  But I really want to try Betty in black.  FYI, I am going to return Multicolor Willow (FR38) soon to NAP.


----------



## bgmommy

ymichelle said:


> I tried both Willow and Bobby. I liked the quality of willow and the support it gives, while I like the feminine look of Bobby. I don't know which one I should keep.  But I really want to try Betty in black.  FYI, I am going to return Multicolor Willow (FR38) soon to NAP.



It's a hard call - both IM wedge sneakers, but both so different.  Here's my "2 cents" worth.  I have the Betty's suede leather in white and black (black just arrived today - woo hoo!)  I have the Bekkett (last season's willow) in navy/cream.  I think the Betty's are more comfortable, look better with shorts/skirts (but I do not have long legs), but my Beketts are funkier and cute with jeans.  I find the multi color willows a little "hip-hop" for me, but I am "older".  I know I personally will get more wear out of my Betty's, but take your time and decide if you want both?  Or maybe a more wearable Willow?  Good Luck!


----------



## ymichelle

bgmommy said:


> It's a hard call - both IM wedge sneakers, but both so different.  Here's my "2 cents" worth.  I have the Betty's suede leather in white and black (black just arrived today - woo hoo!)  I have the Bekkett (last season's willow) in navy/cream.  I think the Betty's are more comfortable, look better with shorts/skirts (but I do not have long legs), but my Beketts are funkier and cute with jeans.  I find the multi color willows a little "hip-hop" for me, but I am "older".  I know I personally will get more wear out of my Betty's, but take your time and decide if you want both?  Or maybe a more wearable Willow?  Good Luck!



Thank you so much for the advice! I will wait for Betty's (congrats on your new Betty!), and for Willow's, I will wait for more better color combinations in my size to appear somewhere.


----------



## tonkamama

*ymichelle & bgmommy ~* I also ordered both the darker multi colors Willows from NAP and Black leather/suede Bettys from BNY.  DBF likes the black Bettys that are dressier and I feel more comfortable wearing Bettys out and think the Willows are too trendy/young for my age (I am older too ).  Hope next season IM will bring back the all black Willows and I will them a try again!!       



ymichelle said:


> I tried both Willow and Bobby. I liked the quality of willow and the support it gives, while I like the feminine look of Bobby. I don't know which one I should keep.  But I really want to try Betty in black.  FYI, I am going to return Multicolor Willow (FR38) soon to NAP.





bgmommy said:


> It's a hard call - both IM wedge sneakers, but both so different.  Here's my "2 cents" worth.  I have the Betty's suede leather in white and black (black just arrived today - woo hoo!)  I have the Bekkett (last season's willow) in navy/cream.  I think the Betty's are more comfortable, look better with shorts/skirts (but I do not have long legs), but my Beketts are funkier and cute with jeans.  I find the multi color willows a little "hip-hop" for me, but I am "older".  I know I personally will *get more wear out of my Betty's*, but take your time and decide if you want both?  Or maybe a more wearable Willow?  Good Luck!


----------



## YingsFashion

I am looking everywhere online for Bettys and Willows in 38. They are so hard to get! NAP is sold out, have been waiting too long. Hope they will appear soon.


----------



## bgmommy

YingsFashion said:


> I am looking everywhere online for Bettys and Willows in 38. They are so hard to get! NAP is sold out, have been waiting too long. Hope they will appear soon.



You have to look daily.  Willows on NAP were available last Wed. (pink) and Friday (black/blue).  LaGarconne had everything available about 2 weeks ago.  Barneys had black and white suede/leather Bettys recently...black available over the weekend and beginning of the week and white was available for quite some time.  NAP has suede anthracite Betty's and also had white ones available for awhile as well.  Stay persistent and you will find a pair - good luck!


----------



## ymichelle

tonkamama said:


> *ymichelle & bgmommy ~* I also ordered both the darker multi colors Willows from NAP and Black leather/suede Bettys from BNY.  DBF likes the black Bettys that are dressier and I feel more comfortable wearing Bettys out and think the Willows are too trendy/young for my age (I am older too ).  Hope next season IM will bring back the all black Willows and I will them a try again!!



They made all black Willows this season also. I think everything comes in slow in US. I am curious which stores are planning to carry them.

Anyone who tried both Betty and Bobby, do you feel more comfortable with Betty? I am not sure I have to wait for Betty or just take Bobby.


----------



## YingsFashion

bgmommy said:


> You have to look daily.  Willows on NAP were available last Wed. (pink) and Friday (black/blue).  LaGarconne had everything available about 2 weeks ago.  Barneys had black and white suede/leather Bettys recently...black available over the weekend and beginning of the week and white was available for quite some time.  NAP has suede anthracite Betty's and also had white ones available for awhile as well.  Stay persistent and you will find a pair - good luck!



I will. Thanks for the tips! I saw some on LaGarconne, but since I am living in Europe I try to find some where customs are not that high. The cheapest would be to get them from NAP, myTheresa or Matches. These are the stores that I know of. Thanks for your info, I will try to check on a daily basis since they are gone so fast.


----------



## francelamour

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> I will. Thanks for the tips! I saw some on LaGarconne, but since I am living in Europe I try to find some where customs are not that high. The cheapest would be to get them from NAP, myTheresa or Matches. These are the stores that I know of. Thanks for your info, I will try to check on a daily basis since they are gone so fast.



You can also have a look at reyerlooks@com (Austria), morganclare.com (UK) or montaignemarket.com (France)


----------



## mercer

I received my bobbys today from NAP today!  I was concerned about what size to order so I purchased both the 39 and 40s.  I am an american size 9 and wear a size 39 in dikkers.  I found the bobbys to run small- the 39s were a pinch-y.  The 40s were perfect.


----------



## pippi_

I am desperately trying to track down the black and beige bekkets. Can't find them anywhere. Anyone seen a pair in a 39, 40 or 41?


----------



## tb-purselover

I received my Willows. They do run small! I'm typically a size 37 (dickers, bobbys, danas, cleane booties). But I need to size up to a 38 in these. Just thought I would chime in with another vote that they run small!

I love them, however I am struggling if I should keep them or wait for next season where I can find a black/black or something less bright. Did anyone else struggle with this decision? Any help or thoughts?


----------



## Ilgin

pippi_ said:


> I am desperately trying to track down the black and beige bekkets. Can't find them anywhere. Anyone seen a pair in a 39, 40 or 41?


 
It seems the only place you can get the black or beige Beketts in these sizes is ebay right now. They are going around $900-1K.


----------



## YingsFashion

Do the Bobby/Betty also run small or true to size?


----------



## Brigitte031

YingsFashion said:


> Do the Bobby/Betty also run small or true to size?



Running small.


----------



## Brigitte031

tb-purselover said:


> I received my Willows. They do run small! I'm typically a size 37 (dickers, bobbys, danas, cleane booties). But I need to size up to a 38 in these. Just thought I would chime in with another vote that they run small!
> 
> I love them, however I am struggling if I should keep them or wait for next season where I can find a black/black or something less bright. Did anyone else struggle with this decision? Any help or thoughts?



There are smaller quantities of black/black Willows around but I think it would require a little more calling, a little more searching than the multi-colored ones.


----------



## tb-purselover

Brigitte031 said:


> There are smaller quantities of black/black Willows around but I think it would require a little more calling, a little more searching than the multi-colored ones.



Thanks for the info! I think I need to try these on with more outfits, how I would actually style and wear them, before I make my final decision. I absolutely love them, just need to make sure they are "my" color.


----------



## Julide

Brigitte031 said:


> There are smaller quantities of black/black Willows around but I think it would require a little more calling, a little more searching than the multi-colored ones.



Still in stores? I would love a pair of tone on tone willows!!


----------



## Pinkydream

WILLOWS at a very good price at mytheresa! All sizes in stock in beige color:

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalog/product/view/id/136765/s/willow-suede-sneakers/category/8518/


----------



## Fatima Fayez

Pinkydream said:


> WILLOWS at a very good price at mytheresa! All sizes in stock in beige color:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalog/product/view/id/136765/s/willow-suede-sneakers/category/8518/



I just got myself a pair, thanks!


----------



## YingsFashion

Finally ordered the Bobby's today. Thanks for all the sizing info. I am so curious and can't wait till they arrive. Will post some pics then.


----------



## Pinkydream

Fatima Fayez said:


> I just got myself a pair, thanks!



You're very welcome I'm sure you'll love them, they are much more stunning irl and very comfy. I have 3 pair myself


----------



## francelamour

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> WILLOWS at a very good price at mytheresa! All sizes in stock in beige color:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalog/product/view/id/136765/s/willow-suede-sneakers/category/8518/



...and sold out - after how many hours?Four?&#128563;


----------



## YingsFashion

Pinkydream said:


> You're very welcome I'm sure you'll love them, they are much more stunning irl and very comfy. I have 3 pair myself


3pairs - stunnng. Mod pics pls!


----------



## Pinkydream

Bobby's in anthra avail at Morgan Clare:

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwe...97/isabel-marant-bobby-high-top-trainer-p5429


----------



## Ilgin

francelamour said:


> ...and sold out - after how many hours?Four?&#55357;&#56883;


 
OMG...That's crazy!!


----------



## chloegal

The Willows are true to size, not small. Remember that they are French sizing. So if you are a size 7 US, the French equivalent is 38.


----------



## bunnybunny

Purchased two pairs of Willows from Morgan Clare, and they've been in postal limbo for the past 10 days!  *&%$ US Postal Service.  Argh.  

Sorry, had to vent.  I've had to wait a year for these kicks, and this is driving me insane.  They need to be on my feet.  Now.


----------



## poopsie

francelamour said:


> ...and sold out - after how many hours?Four?&#128563;





gaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## chloegal

bunnybunny said:


> Purchased two pairs of Willows from Morgan Clare, and they've been in postal limbo for the past 10 days!  *&%$ US Postal Service.  Argh.
> 
> Sorry, had to vent.  I've had to wait a year for these kicks, and this is driving me insane.  They need to be on my feet.  Now.



This must be torture! I got mine from Morgan Clare last Friday, and waiting was REALLY hard. Hang in there. They will be worth it.


----------



## dessertpouch

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1580684
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580686
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting!! I'm in love with my Bettys!!  They are definitely very very comfortable. And yes they fit!! I think the 36 is actually ideal for US 5.5 (I'm a US 5) and might be a little tight on US 6 but I'm sure since they're sneakers they would stretch.
> 
> I don't want to take them off!! These are definitely replacing my Converse when I want to feel sporty.
> 
> The last photo is kind of awkward haha... but I'm wearing the Etoile Rosalie top and just wanted to show that the sneakers don't cut off the legs or anything ... and I'm 5ft, for reference.



Thanks for sharing photos! Now if only IM would move the decimal place of the price point, then I'd get one in each colorway!


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone have a photo of the fake vs. real sneakers? I've heard there are a ton of fakes on ebay.


----------



## chloegal

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the fake vs. real sneakers? I've heard there are a ton of fakes on ebay.


 An easy way to spot the fakes is their sole is different. So I wouldn't buy any that do not have a photo of the sole. I would also ask for a copy of the receipt.


----------



## heatherlamhw

OrangeFizz said:
			
		

> Same sneaker, just differing color combos/names as seasons change.



Oo thank you for clarifying!! Now off to decide which color combo to get


----------



## jackietong

Cant wait for mine!


----------



## bgmommy

Yeah - got my Willows today.  Did anyone else get them from Barneys Thursday morning?  I ordered and thought for sure order would not fill, but they did!  I ordered prior to driving kids to school and then they weren't even listed by the time I got home.  They are the blue/black version, but still deciding if I am too old!  I have the navy/ecru Bekket and the white and black Bettys.  I wear all of them all the time because I am constantly going to my boys sporting events and want o be comfy,but hip! I am just not sure about the multi-color.  I did not want to be kicking myself like I did when I did not do Barney pre-order on the anthracite/mustard/bordeaux.  Any thoughts on these ladies? These IM sneakers are an expensive addiction!!!  Are those of you lucky enough to score a pair wearing them a lot or are they hard to pair up with an outfit?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## am2022

i see that you have been bitten by the IM sneaker bug...

I would say keep them all... They will be a staple for many years to come!

The blue/ noir are the ones that ALicia keys had on right?  Is the front toungue a subdued blue or a royal blue/ cobalt shade?
post pics and we can help you decide.... but i know i will be leaning towards KEEP.. im hopeless...

I only have the Blue/ cream becketts from last year and the all black betty and would probably go for the ANTHRACITE willow this coming fall...




bgmommy said:


> Yeah - got my Willows today. Did anyone else get them from Barneys Thursday morning? I ordered and thought for sure order would not fill, but they did! I ordered prior to driving kids to school and then they weren't even listed by the time I got home. They are the blue/black version, but still deciding if I am too old! I have the navy/ecru Bekket and the white and black Bettys. I wear all of them all the time because I am constantly going to my boys sporting events and want o be comfy,but hip! I am just not sure about the multi-color. I did not want to be kicking myself like I did when I did not do Barney pre-order on the anthracite/mustard/bordeaux. Any thoughts on these ladies? These IM sneakers are an expensive addiction!!! Are those of you lucky enough to score a pair wearing them a lot or are they hard to pair up with an outfit? Thanks for your help!


----------



## chloegal

bgmommy said:


> Yeah - got my Willows today.  Did anyone else get them from Barneys Thursday morning?  I ordered and thought for sure order would not fill, but they did!  I ordered prior to driving kids to school and then they weren't even listed by the time I got home.  They are the blue/black version, but still deciding if I am too old!  I have the navy/ecru Bekket and the white and black Bettys.  I wear all of them all the time because I am constantly going to my boys sporting events and want o be comfy,but hip! I am just not sure about the multi-color.  I did not want to be kicking myself like I did when I did not do Barney pre-order on the anthracite/mustard/bordeaux.  Any thoughts on these ladies? These IM sneakers are an expensive addiction!!!  Are those of you lucky enough to score a pair wearing them a lot or are they hard to pair up with an outfit?  Thanks for your help!



I have three pairs of Willows and one pair of the Bettys. They are really to wear. I've worn them all- except for the black Willows which I got today. I say keep em! There the best sneakers in existence.


----------



## bgmommy

chloegal said:


> I have three pairs of Willows and one pair of the Bettys. They are really to wear. I've worn them all- except for the black Willows which I got today. I say keep em! There the best sneakers in existence.



Thanks for your advice!  I know - love them!  I must ask - where did you find your black willows and what other 2 colors do you have?  If the multicolors - do you find them "easy" to wear?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## shoegal11

bgmommy said:


> Yeah - got my Willows today.  Did anyone else get them from Barneys Thursday morning?  I ordered and thought for sure order would not fill, but they did!  I ordered prior to driving kids to school and then they weren't even listed by the time I got home.  They are the blue/black version, but still deciding if I am too old!  I have the navy/ecru Bekket and the white and black Bettys.  I wear all of them all the time because I am constantly going to my boys sporting events and want o be comfy,but hip! I am just not sure about the multi-color.  I did not want to be kicking myself like I did when I did not do Barney pre-order on the anthracite/mustard/bordeaux.  Any thoughts on these ladies? These IM sneakers are an expensive addiction!!!  Are those of you lucky enough to score a pair wearing them a lot or are they hard to pair up with an outfit?  Thanks for your help!




I was thinking the exact same thing! I purchased mine from Barney's as well on Thursday and was sure my order would get cancelled. But then I got shipment confirmation and was shocked lol.. Now that I have the blue/back willows I'm debating whether or not I should keep them because of the color, especially after seeing all the amazing colors coming out in fall. I have the back ones as well as 3 pairs of Bobby's that I wear all the time and which are really easily coordinated with my wardrobe. I just can't hell to wonder if the blue and black willows will be easy to incorporate. 

To anyone who has the blue black color way, do you find them easy to wear?


----------



## sofaa

Would anyone mind measuring their approximate insole length in a 37/38? I'm stuck between which size I should get.


----------



## bunnybunny

shoegal11 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing! I purchased mine from Barney's as well on Thursday and was sure my order would get cancelled. But then I got shipment confirmation and was shocked lol.. Now that I have the blue/back willows I'm debating whether or not I should keep them because of the color, especially after seeing all the amazing colors coming out in fall. I have the back ones as well as 3 pairs of Bobby's that I wear all the time and which are really easily coordinated with my wardrobe. I just can't hell to wonder if the blue and black willows will be easy to incorporate.
> 
> To anyone who has the blue black color way, do you find them easy to wear?



I just purchased 2 pairs of the Willows in the beige and Blue/Black colorways, and I, too, was apprehensive about the bright colors being a bit too much for myself, being in my 30's and a mom of 2.  I was almost convinced that I would return them, but when I opened the box I was surprisingly pleased to find that the colors are a lot more mellow than they appeared online.  The blue tongue is a bright royal blue, but the Blue, pink and bordeaux suede details are quite subdued.  The color combination is stunning, and a very harmonious blend.  Isabel Marant is a genius.

I have been wearing the blue/black willows for a week straight and have yet to break the beige ones out of the box!  I have worn them with black leggings, leather pants, dark denim, light denim, shorts, and love the way they look.  Very versatile and very beautiful.  

I hope this helps.  My advice would be to GO FOR IT!


----------



## chloegal

bgmommy said:


> Thanks for your advice!  I know - love them!  I must ask - where did you find your black willows and what other 2 colors do you have?  If the multicolors - do you find them "easy" to wear?  Thanks for your help!



I found a pair of black ones on eBay- which was difficult because there are so many fake ones. And the seller was in France- and therefore spoke French- which I do not. Thankfully Google translate came in handy. 

I have a pair of the anthracite/bordeaux and a pair of the cream colored ones. 

The multicolors are really easy wear- and this is coming from someone who tends to dress in all black.


----------



## shoegal11

bunnybunny said:


> I just purchased 2 pairs of the Willows in the beige and Blue/Black colorways, and I, too, was apprehensive about the bright colors being a bit too much for myself, being in my 30's and a mom of 2.  I was almost convinced that I would return them, but when I opened the box I was surprisingly pleased to find that the colors are a lot more mellow than they appeared online.  The blue tongue is a bright royal blue, but the Blue, pink and bordeaux suede details are quite subdued.  The color combination is stunning, and a very harmonious blend.  Isabel Marant is a genius.
> 
> I have been wearing the blue/black willows for a week straight and have yet to break the beige ones out of the box!  I have worn them with black leggings, leather pants, dark denim, light denim, shorts, and love the way they look.  Very versatile and very beautiful.
> 
> I hope this helps.  My advice would be to GO FOR IT!



Thank you so much for your advice! I think I'm going to keep them


----------



## finnfan

chloegal said:


> I found a pair of black ones on eBay- which was difficult because there are so many fake ones. And the seller was in France- and therefore spoke French- which I do not. Thankfully Google translate came in handy.
> 
> I have a pair of the anthracite/bordeaux and a pair of the cream colored ones.
> 
> The multicolors are really easy wear- and this is coming from someone who tends to dress in all black.



May I ask you how much did you pay for them on ebay, because their prices are crazy...around 1000 to 1100 USD! And in the stores are 440 Euros. But too hard to find, especially when you dont have store in you country.


----------



## malecka

Come on girls, let us see some modeling pics! I'm still on the waiting list for beige Willows


----------



## AriB

Hi 
Where are they selling all black willows ? 
Thanks


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Are they comfy? I really wish they didn't have a wedge.


----------



## tb-purselover

Don't quote me but I believe the Bekkets have a lower wedge then the Willows. The Willows have a 3.5 inch wedge and I *think* the Bekket's wedge is 2.5 inches???



Ilgin said:


> I've contacted my SA to locate a pair of sneakers for me... i've been wanting them since they first came out and just decided to pull the trigger! Love all the new spring colors and hope they aren't sold out already because there is only one stockist of Isabel Marant shoes in my country and they have very limited sizes/styles...:wondering *wish me luck!*
> 
> ...and I have one Q : what is the difference between the Bekett and Willow? Colors only?


----------



## love_miu

SOLIDGOLD2 said:
			
		

> Are they comfy? I really wish they didn't have a wedge.



It depends on whether u r used to wearing heels or not. I much prefer flats and sneakers with wedge is a radical paradigm shift for me in a way lol. I would say they are reasonably comfy, but I would not wear them for all day shopping or traveling. But they r definitely more comfy than high heels.


----------



## jackietong

The wait is killing me... Post mod pics ladies! We want to see them beauties!!!


----------



## AEGIS

....these sneakers are growing on me...


----------



## kt1981

I've liked these since I saw the red/navy pair last year and finally wanting to take the plunge but have a few questions---was hoping the IM experts can help 

1) Are they all now made in Portugal?
2) I'm a US 5.5 to 6---Should I aim for 36 or 37?
3) What is difference between Bekket and Willow?  They look similar but looks like the name changed over the past season?
4) I really want a dark/light two tone color way---ie: navy/cream but I think this type was mostly from previous season.  SS12 looks multi-color.  So tempted to buy these from Ebay---slight markup but still reasonable considering I can save on tax etc.  Do they look real?  I've never bought anything from Ebay.  It said it comes in a NAP box but I guess that doesn't mean anything.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc26dfe54#ht_2604wt_951

5) Anyone tried calling IM or Barney's etc recently?  Is the waiting list so long that its laughable and a waste of time?  I've seen a couple of returns on NAP and laGarconne---but nothing in my size .


THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Some black/blue Willows are available on NAP right now, sz 37 and 38!


----------



## bgmommy

tb-purselover said:


> Some black/blue Willows are available on NAP right now, sz 37 and 38!



and the pink/purple in 37!!!


----------



## YingsFashion

where??? I have been to NAP site for Austria, I cannot see them.


----------



## YingsFashion

Oh no, only for US


----------



## sofaa

Just received mine, they are soooooooooo comfortable!! Definitely TTS (I'm a US 7 so I got 38 FR)  Already thinking of ordering another pair!

Quick shots from my iphone:


----------



## chloegal

sofaa- Those look so cute! I like the photos that you took of this color combination more than others I have seen. Very tempting! But I already have three pairs of Willows, so I will just have to enjoy photos because I cannot justify a fourth pair.


----------



## am2022

Congrats sofaa those look fab!


----------



## YingsFashion

they are so stunning. enjoy them! and please post modelling pics.


----------



## saintgermain

Hi everyone! 

Does the Isabel Marant boutique in Paris ship to the US?


----------



## francelamour

saintgermain said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does the Isabel Marant boutique in Paris ship to the US?



No - the never ship !


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats, *sofaa* and thanks for the pics! They look great on you!!


----------



## button

Gorgeous Color! 





sofaa said:


> Just received mine, they are soooooooooo comfortable!! Definitely TTS (I'm a US 7 so I got 38 FR)  Already thinking of ordering another pair!
> 
> Quick shots from my iphone:


----------



## malecka

sofaa said:


> Just received mine, they are soooooooooo comfortable!! Definitely TTS (I'm a US 7 so I got 38 FR)  Already thinking of ordering another pair!
> 
> Quick shots from my iphone:



Wow, I didn't see that combo anywhere! I'm in love


----------



## BearyT

does anyone know if I still have any luck to get the Willow in Black size 38 in the US? looking everywhere for a pair now.  I know I'm very very late this time


----------



## am2022

For all
Black you will need to call lone standing boutiques or eBay of course !!! GL!


----------



## bgmommy

Willow black/blue 39 available on Barneys


----------



## BearyT

amacasa said:


> For all
> Black you will need to call lone standing boutiques or eBay of course !!! GL!



Thanks! I've finally bought a pair on ebay! I almost called all the stores in the US, no where to be found!


----------



## francelamour

There are Willows in beige/beige at reyerlooks.com - size 36 and 39 is left in the moment...?


----------



## jackietong

Will get my willows tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jackietong

They're finally here!!!









*excuse my daughter's transformer mask and other stuff in the background, was too excited to take a proper photo... 

just a question for you gals, do you wear yours with socks? mine fits right but might be too snug for normal sneakers socks, dress socks would likely be more fitting...


----------



## tb-purselover

Ooooh they are beautiful! Congrats!

I wear mine with light dress socks or without socks at all . It depends on the outfit.



jackietong said:


> They're finally here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *excuse my daughter's transformer mask and other stuff in the background, was too excited to take a proper photo...
> 
> just a question for you gals, do you wear yours with socks? mine fits right but might be too snug for normal sneakers socks, dress socks would likely be more fitting...


----------



## flassh

jackietong said:


> They're finally here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *excuse my daughter's transformer mask and other stuff in the background, was too excited to take a proper photo...
> 
> just a question for you gals, do you wear yours with socks? mine fits right but might be too snug for normal sneakers socks, dress socks would likely be more fitting...



oh my!! I've been trying to track down the all black... where did you find them! geeeeezzzzz.. you're soooo lucky! Enjoy!


----------



## jackietong

tb-purselover: yeah, i think dress should do it. Thanks!

flassh: ebay! Thanks!


----------



## kbella86

Has anyone seen the new colors for fall??? They have a cobalt blue that is stunning!!


----------



## indi3r4

kbella86 said:


> Has anyone seen the new colors for fall??? They have a cobalt blue that is stunning!!



where did you see them?  i want to get my first pair....


----------



## kbella86

indi3r4 said:


> where did you see them?  i want to get my first pair....



Here ya go:







The blue and the silver are mine!! haha


----------



## indi3r4

kbella86 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue and the silver are mine!! haha


----------



## flassh

kbella86 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue and the silver are mine!! haha



I've seen this picture a few times,... geeeezzz sooo hard to choose! I try and avoid staring at it for too long- my mind goes round and round about what colors to choose from the last 5 pictured!  I've decided I'm selling my rose beige Willows finally... was thinking about that for some time, I have these other color options to choose from, I'm more of a two color or one color gal Isabel really should stop with these tempting colors


----------



## Ilgin

kbella86 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue and the silver are mine!! haha


 
The cobalt blue and silver!


----------



## finnfan

Where is this pic from, are they already in stores


----------



## YSLMaven87

Looking for the Willows everywheeereeee in a sz 39. Would any of you ladies be able to help me with this?


----------



## flassh

YSLMaven87 said:


> Looking for the Willows everywheeereeee in a sz 39. Would any of you ladies be able to help me with this?



 what colorway are you looking for?


----------



## indi3r4

flassh said:


> I've seen this picture a few times,... geeeezzz sooo hard to choose! I try and avoid staring at it for too long- my mind goes round and round about what colors to choose from the last 5 pictured!  I've decided I'm selling my rose beige Willows finally... was thinking about that for some time, I have these other color options to choose from, I'm more of a two color or one color gal Isabel really should stop with these tempting colors



do you know where are these going to be available? I would love me some of those blue willows!


----------



## LadyV

I'm dying for some black ones in size 39! Anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## mca10

has anyone seen these in all black (or black and beige, or all beige) in a size 40 or 41? I've called so many places and haven't been able to find any except for on ebay and they're starting at almost $1000 which is ridiculous. the only luck i've had is getting on waitlists for the fall. if anyone wants the names of the places that have short waitlists and that have guaranteed shipment/orders let me know and I'll list them. thanks again ladies and good luck to those looking as well


----------



## LadyV

^ There's a pair on Ebay but they are around $1000. How much do they retail for anyway?


----------



## mca10

They retail for 760. UGH!


----------



## flassh

I saw three auctions yesterday all end over $1500!!!!!!! YikEES!! omg.... the white, green, yellow colorway was $1650 or so! crazy!


----------



## YSLMaven87

Any Color!! Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## YSLMaven87

flassh said:


> what colorway are you looking for?



ANy color


----------



## leboudoir

if anyone spies the anthracite/bordeaux colorway PLEASE PLEASE let me know. i will love you a million times over  TIA!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

is it just me or are sizes 40 and 41 extremely hard to find? sucks!


----------



## runningbird

I just came across this nice up close picture of the 2012 Bobby sneaks.  

I got my Bobby Antracites today from NPA.  It was a close call ordering so late because now they're completely sold out.  Phew!  

I ordered my regular size 38 (8 US) and they fit perfectly.  I read on a few posts that they were running small and I was fretting that they wouldn't fit.  If they hadn't I would've shed a million tear drops. 

How can sneakers be so soft and comfortable with a 3 inch wedge?  Creating these was pure genius.  

I have to find a picture of the 2012 Betty's.  I'm on the search!


----------



## Ilgin

runningbird said:


> I just came across this nice up close picture of the 2012 Bobby sneaks.
> 
> I got my Bobby Antracites today from NPA. It was a close call ordering so late because now they're completely sold out. Phew!
> 
> I ordered my regular size 38 (8 US) and they fit perfectly. I read on a few posts that they were running small and I was fretting that they wouldn't fit. If they hadn't I would've shed a million tear drops.
> 
> *How can sneakers be so soft and comfortable with a 3 inch wedge?* *Creating these was pure genius*.
> 
> I have to find a picture of the 2012 Betty's. I'm on the search!


 
Indeed!


----------



## sofaa

Does anyone know if this khaki/cream version is part of the 2012 collection? I stumbled on this pic through tumblr.


----------



## flassh

sofaa said:


> Does anyone know if this khaki/cream version is part of the 2012 collection? I stumbled on this pic through tumblr.



It looks like the Bekett from 2011 I believe... I think IM is coming out with a similar colorway this fall/win..


----------



## Ilgin

sofaa said:


> Does anyone know if this khaki/cream version is part of the 2012 collection? I stumbled on this pic through tumblr.


 
I have these. They are from F/W 2011.


----------



## LadyV

What is the difference between the Bekett and the Willow? I know the Willow is newer but are these any design differences?


----------



## flassh

anyone want to start posting mod pics?? love to see the outfits!


----------



## dayslikethis

> What is the difference between the Bekett and the Willow? I know the Willow is newer but are these any design differences?


I'm also curious about the design diferences.. anyone know?


----------



## komal

Does anyone know of their availability in London?? Would really like a pair but am confused about the sizing so would ideally like to try a pair on. Can't seem to find any online


----------



## mikeyta

it's amazing , I just order a pair of bobbie online. and now I checked back. it's sold out.


----------



## jen_sparro

sofaa said:


> Just received mine, they are soooooooooo comfortable!! Definitely TTS (I'm a US 7 so I got 38 FR)  Already thinking of ordering another pair!
> 
> Quick shots from my iphone:



These are stunning! May I ask where you got these from? I really want a pair of Willows/Becketts in my shoe closet


----------



## sofaa

jen_sparro said:


> These are stunning! May I ask where you got these from? I really want a pair of Willows/Becketts in my shoe closet



I had to order these from eBay (overpriced, mind you..) but I was desperately seeking this colorway and LaGarconne.com was the only online store that I saw carried them. They were sold out by the time I found out though, so when they came up on eBay in my size I grabbed them right away 

Sorry it's not much help, but I hope you find your dream pair! They are fab!


----------



## am2022

Yay jen!!! The willows will be awesome...

Go to ebay.fr and search this seller:  love is the winner 
He had all sizes last month and were gone in like 2 days.
But every so often he will have some stock show up!
Good luck!



jen_sparro said:


> These are stunning! May I ask where you got these from? I really want a pair of Willows/Becketts in my shoe closet


----------



## jen_sparro

Thank you *Ama* and *Sofaa*! I've got the seller saved and will keep an eye on their items  I'm assuming I need a FR39 as I'm a 37.5-38EU right?
I am thinking this is the year of the shoe for me 
p.s. *Ama* I haven't 'seen' you in ages, hope everything is well with you and the family!


----------



## flassh

size 36 ecru/beige WILLOW available on Lagarconne!


----------



## kitechick

Hi, 
I got these pictures from www.espejto.it today.
These are the colours they bought and you can contact them in order to preorder your pair.
They'll cost 440&euro; + shipping.
I already preordered the all black pair .


----------



## jen_sparro

^Ooo I love the first pair, do you know if the 'scales' part is shiny or matte?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I have saw a woman wearing them and if I didn't know they were wedge sneakers I would think she was walking weird. Since they look like sneakers you would imagine they sneakers will bend as your walking but due to the wedge you really walking as if you had heels on and that women was walking like a horse. 

I wanted to get them but after seeing this woman walking like that I not sure anymore. I wonder if it was just her


----------



## chiaraV

Ilove the new colours!my only problem in buying them online is the sizing..I bought the betty in size 39FR and they run a little bit large..and I'm an italian 39.5..should I go FR38 or 39 with the willow in your opinion?  (first time posting..yeee)


----------



## jen_sparro

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I have saw a woman wearing them and if I didn't know they were wedge sneakers I would think she was walking weird. Since they look like sneakers you would imagine they sneakers will bend as your walking but due to the wedge you really walking as if you had heels on and that women was walking like a horse.
> 
> I wanted to get them but after seeing this woman walking like that I not sure anymore. I wonder if it was just her



It might've just been her, I have seen on youtube people at the fashion weeks in them and they seemed normal?


----------



## kitechick

Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices), also from www.espejto.it .

These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
- the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
- the gold is called  " BIRD " &euro; 450
- Anthracite , Grey , Kaki  are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395

Finally IM items that are becoming cheaper ...


----------



## austelli

I am one of the many dying for a pair of Isabel Marant black Willow BEKKET
and I know they are nowhere and cost around 1K to find one eBay... I see online listings out of China for around $100 even if they are a knockoff will someone tell me, is it worth it???!

ps I need a size 41...  or US size 10... 

thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## chiaraV

kitechick said:


> Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices), also from www.espejto.it .
> 
> These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
> - the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
> - the gold is called  " BIRD " &euro; 450
> - Anthracite , Grey , Kaki  are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395
> 
> Finally IM items that are becoming cheaper ...




is it already possible to order them from this site?I wrote them yesterday but still no answer..thanks!


----------



## kitechick

chiaraV said:
			
		

> is it already possible to order them from this site?I wrote them yesterday but still no answer..thanks!



Yes, I've already preordered a black pair. It sometimes take one or two days for them to answer. I'm sure they'll get back to you soon!


----------



## bgmommy

There is a black Betty size 8 available at Barneys - I wear mine ALL the time!!!!


----------



## runningbird

bgmommy said:
			
		

> There is a black Betty size 8 available at Barneys - I wear mine ALL the time!!!!



Aw man! I want the Betty's and that's my size. I went and scoped them out and then proceeded to talk myself out of buying them. I just got the Bobby's last week. I need to save money for socks now. Lol!!!


----------



## bgmommy

runningbird said:


> Aw man! I want the Betty's and that's my size. I went and scoped them out and then proceeded to talk myself out of buying them. I just got the Bobby's last week. I need to save money for socks now. Lol!!!



No, No - you wear them without socks!!!!  hahahaha!!!!


----------



## sharilie

Today in the mail! My first pair, I'm so happy!!!


----------



## dayslikethis

amazing!

where did you get them?


----------



## sharilie

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> amazing!
> 
> where did you get them?



It was a lucky find on ebay, new & unworn for nearly the retail price!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

My boyfriend had a pair for a while.  They run really small I think.  I think they're neat but they have so little heel I also kinda don't see the point?


----------



## longneckzaraffe

lol i didn't even know there was a hidden wedge in these sneakers until this thread!!!


----------



## longneckzaraffe

jackietong said:


> They're finally here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *excuse my daughter's transformer mask and other stuff in the background, was too excited to take a proper photo...
> 
> just a question for you gals, do you wear yours with socks? mine fits right but might be too snug for normal sneakers socks, dress socks would likely be more fitting...


congrats, lovely shoes!! how does it feel walking in them? do you find it a bit awkward?


----------



## jackietong

^^ hi, no, not really, they're a bit loose without socks so i wear mine with socks when i use them. They are really comfy, im on the chunky side and i carry my 20lbs+ toddler in them and my feet dont ache after hours of wearing the sneakers.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

has anyone seen the new tie dye version??


----------



## flassh

CommeUneEtoile said:


> has anyone seen the new tie dye version??



just saw it! OMG I'm in love i want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiaraV

CommeUneEtoile said:


> has anyone seen the new tie dye version??




where can I see them??


----------



## Ilgin

flassh said:


> just saw it! OMG I'm in love i want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Can you post a pic or link ?


----------



## dayslikethis

Pleeeassseeeee post a pic


----------



## LadyV

How is the sizing for the Willows? TTS? I usually wear a size 8 or 39.


----------



## chiaraV

LadyV said:


> How is the sizing for the Willows? TTS? I usually wear a size 8 or 39.



I usually have 39 and when I tried the willow in that number it was a bit large..38 was better,which is weird because I read everywhere to size up for them...sorry I wasn't helpful


----------



## chiaraV

I found a link with pictures of the tie dye beckett..

http://www.ebay.it/itm/EXCLUSIVE-IS...pour_femmes&hash=item3373d230ce#ht_802wt_1226


http://www.ebay.it/itm/Brand-New-Su...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ae6f7333#ht_1799wt_1068


----------



## Julierose

calisnoopy said:


> hiya!  im 5'0 and was originally worried about this too but since i got my marine/ecru pair, i also got the new beige color as well as the all black and the all black is really sleek with leggings or skinny jeans etc and doesnt make you look stumpy at all



Hey I know this is a super old post, but are the all black sneakers leather or suede? I am dying for a pair!


----------



## Julierose

kbella86 said:


> Not technically a modeling pic but here are my babies!! I want the white/cream ones so bad!!



Hey I love these! I know they are sold out everywhere! Are these black suede? I prefer the suede to the leather. Do you have more photos?


----------



## jen_sparro

chiaraV said:


> I found a link with pictures of the tie dye beckett..
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/EXCLUSIVE-IS...pour_femmes&hash=item3373d230ce#ht_802wt_1226
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Brand-New-Su...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ae6f7333#ht_1799wt_1068



Oooo these are super cool  Though I don't know if they're a bit too trendy... anyone have a money tree I can borrow?


----------



## Ilgin

They are cool but I much prefer the regular Beketts. Does the tie-dye version only come in denim?


----------



## flassh

jen_sparro said:


> Oooo these are super cool  Though I don't know if they're a bit too trendy... anyone have a money tree I can borrow?



the more i look at them, they are very trendy, if i had the money, i'd def buy.. but i'll pass on them


----------



## chiaraV

Ilgin said:


> They are cool but I much prefer the regular Beketts. Does the tie-dye version only come in denim?




I have no idea..those are the only pics I found on internet..
Girls what do you think about this?100 % original? they look fine to me,just a little doubt..

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTH-ISABEL-MARA...our_femmes&hash=item3f15822eae#ht_2364wt_1068


I'm on the waiting list for the grey one but I have to wait until june and I don't know..I love this colour on e bay but I'd probaly use the grey one more


----------



## flassh

chiaraV said:


> I have no idea..those are the only pics I found on internet..
> Girls what do you think about this?100 % original? they look fine to me,just a little doubt..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTH-ISABEL-MARA...our_femmes&hash=item3f15822eae#ht_2364wt_1068
> 
> 
> I'm on the waiting list for the grey one but I have to wait until june and I don't know..I love this colour on e bay but I'd probaly use the grey one more



these are mine


----------



## chiaraV

flassh said:


> these are mine



that's amazing!no more doubts


----------



## kbella86

Just saw the tie-dyes on ebay! They have about 3 pairs all going for over $1,000.00 

they are so beautiful


----------



## kbella86

Julierose said:


> Hey I love these! I know they are sold out everywhere! Are these black suede? I prefer the suede to the leather. Do you have more photos?



Yes they are black suede, they look much better than the leather IMO. Im sorry but I don't have any more pictures.


----------



## bagfan

runningbird said:


> I just came across this nice up close picture of the 2012 Bobby sneaks.
> 
> I got my Bobby Antracites today from NPA. It was a close call ordering so late because now they're completely sold out. Phew!
> 
> I ordered my regular size 38 (8 US) and they fit perfectly. I read on a few posts that they were running small and I was fretting that they wouldn't fit. If they hadn't I would've shed a million tear drops.
> 
> How can sneakers be so soft and comfortable with a 3 inch wedge? Creating these was pure genius.
> 
> I have to find a picture of the 2012 Betty's. I'm on the search!


 
Can somebody please help with the definitive sizing. I am 37 in European shoes (sometines 37.5), which I always thought  Italian sizing.  There is some indication that IM sneakers are French sizing, which would mean that I should go for 38? I have other IM shoes (like Gava, Rea) and they are all 37 and fit me fine. Which size should I go for Bobbys? Thanks you so much.


----------



## kitechick

bagfan said:
			
		

> Can somebody please help with the definitive sizing. I am 37 in European shoes (sometines 37.5), which I always thought  Italian sizing.  There is some indication that IM sneakers are French sizing, which would mean that I should go for 38? I have other IM shoes (like Gava, Rea) and they are all 37 and fit me fine. Which size should I go for Bobbys? Thanks you so much.



I am an european size 40, I got the Bobbys in 40 (size 41 felt too big) and the Willows in size 41. IM sneakers run smaller, but the Bobbys felt more true to size than the Willows... If you're more 37.5 than 37 I would go for size 38, otherwise you should be fine with 37 I suppose.


----------



## am2022

ITA with this !!!
We are the same kitechick!!! 
So, when you see some fab marant shoes.. think of me!!!



kitechick said:


> I am an european size 40, I got the Bobbys in 40 (size 41 felt too big) and the Willows in size 41. IM sneakers run smaller, but the Bobbys felt more true to size than the Willows... If you're more 37.5 than 37 I would go for size 38, otherwise you should be fine with 37 I suppose.


----------



## bagfan

kitechick said:


> I am an european size 40, I got the Bobbys in 40 (size 41 felt too big) and the Willows in size 41. IM sneakers run smaller, but the Bobbys felt more true to size than the Willows... If you're more 37.5 than 37 I would go for size 38, otherwise you should be fine with 37 I suppose.



Thanks! Will report when I receive them... hopefully size will work!


----------



## runningbird

bagfan said:
			
		

> Thanks! Will report when I receive them... hopefully size will work!



Sorry I saw your question so late. Did you order the sneakers already?  I think the 37's in the Bobby's would fit you perfectly. I'm always a 38 in French & Italian sizes. I have APC ankle boots that are 38 & all my IM boots are 38.


----------



## bagfan

runningbird said:


> Sorry I saw your question so late. Did you order the sneakers already?  I think the 37's in the Bobby's would fit you perfectly. I'm always a 38 in French & Italian sizes. I have APC ankle boots that are 38 & all my IM boots are 38.



Yep ordered, will confirm sizing, once i try them. But thank again makes me feel better that it wil fit!


----------



## Mygen

Ive been searching for willow/beketts for a long time. But I pre-ordered a pair in black in willows and Bobby.. I couldn't decide.. The only downside, is that i have to wait untill june for Bobby and Aug/sept for willows..


----------



## babyk2003

Mygen said:


> Ive been searching for willow/beketts for a long time. But I pre-ordered a pair in black in willows and Bobby.. I couldn't decide.. The only downside, is that i have to wait untill june for Bobby and Aug/sept for willows..



Hi, which site did u pre-order from. I've been checking throughout the site but couldn't find any pre-order for IM Williows. I'm desperately looking for one rite now!


----------



## Mygen

babyk2003 said:
			
		

> Hi, which site did u pre-order from. I've been checking throughout the site but couldn't find any pre-order for IM Williows. I'm desperately looking for one rite now!



I pre-ordered mine from a Danish webshop youheshe.com
You can write an email to customer service to pre-order a pair.


----------



## WINGTJUN2

Girls, do you know where I can fnd the white Marc by /marc Jacobs version ?? 

 really want those.. 
Sorry it's not about Ms. Marant her shoes but I'm hoping you guys can help me out


----------



## WINGTJUN2

And WOW! those denim ones are awesomeee!!


----------



## vincci

Ilgin said:


> They are cool but I much prefer the regular Beketts. Does the tie-dye version only come in denim?


YEs, it comes with demin only.

As I heard it is only availabe in Paris and Hong Kong only, right??


----------



## vincci

CommeUneEtoile said:


> has anyone seen the new tie dye version??


just realized it when the HK SA told me they will have this special order for celebrating the store opening in Hong Kong. 

How did u hear about this??


----------



## vincci

kbella86 said:


> Just saw the tie-dyes on ebay! They have about 3 pairs all going for over $1,000.00
> 
> they are so beautiful


I find it so lucky after reading your message as I already ordered it in Hong Kong..
and the cost 5900HK with VIP discount


----------



## Hypnosis

WINGTJUN2 said:


> Girls, do you know where I can fnd the white Marc by /marc Jacobs version ??
> 
> really want those..
> Sorry it's not about Ms. Marant her shoes but I'm hoping you guys can help me out



You can find them on http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/leather-wedge-sneakers.html


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I have two pairs on hold for me but they aren't the color ways I want. I'm not sure if I should get them. They are the all black and the cream sude w/ black trimming


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

vincci said:


> YEs, it comes with demin only.
> 
> As I heard it is only availabe in Paris and Hong Kong only, right??


 
No you can get them in NY as well


----------



## babyk2003

Mygen said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered mine from a Danish webshop youheshe.com
> You can write an email to customer service to pre-order a pair.



Thanks for the info! I'm going to check it out rite now!


----------



## babyk2003

Hypnosis said:
			
		

> You can find them on http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/leather-wedge-sneakers.html



I think Marc Jacobs official website has them on sale now. Available in quite a few colours. I bought one for myself too from shopbop. But in multicolour.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kbella86 said:


> Just saw the tie-dyes on ebay! They have about 3 pairs all going for over $1,000.00
> 
> they are so beautiful



I've never seen them before! Love them!! Ladies, do you know where I can get a pair of these?

According my SA IM sneakers are sold out in Europe.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Hypnosis said:


> You can find them on http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/leather-wedge-sneakers.html




Those are actually pretty neat! Way higher heel it looks like then the Isabel Marant.


----------



## vincci

SOLIDGOLD2 said:
			
		

> No you can get them in NY as well



Really? Does the shop offer online shopping? If yes , pls let me know as my Frd wanna get it .


----------



## babyk2003

I think I have no luck in getting the up coming IM sneakers. I email youheshe.com twice regarding pre order but did not get any reply from them yet. Gals, anyone can suggest any other website to pre order a/w IM sneakers?
TIA!


----------



## Mygen

babyk2003 said:
			
		

> I think I have no luck in getting the up coming IM sneakers. I email youheshe.com twice regarding pre order but did not get any reply from them yet. Gals, anyone can suggest any other website to pre order a/w IM sneakers?
> TIA!



The reason why they havent replied back is because easter holidays.. They usually reply back within a day or 2.


----------



## babyk2003

Oh I see. Then at least my hope still not gone yet. I will wait a little longer for their reply. Thanks Mygen!


----------



## babyk2003

Finally my name is on the waiting list! Youheshe.com has replied n extremely polite n helpful. Thanks Mygen for recommending the site!


----------



## Mygen

babyk2003 said:
			
		

> Finally my name is on the waiting list! Youheshe.com has replied n extremely polite n helpful. Thanks Mygen for recommending the site!



Good to know  i am glad that i could help you..


----------



## aventisoylatte

kitechick said:


> Hi,
> I got these pictures from www.espejto.it today.
> These are the colours they bought and you can contact them in order to preorder your pair.
> They'll cost 440&euro; + shipping.
> I already preordered the all black pair .


Do they have an email address or did you contact them through the website?


----------



## kitechick

aventisoylatte said:


> Do they have an email address or did you contact them through the website?


I did send them an email. Just try the following email address:
staff@espejto.it


----------



## aventisoylatte

kitechick said:


> I did send them an email. Just try the following email address:
> staff@espejto.it


Thank you! Will email them now.


----------



## aventisoylatte

kitechick said:


> I did send them an email. Just try the following email address:
> staff@espejto.it


So sad, they are all sold out! Does anyone know where I can pre-order Fall 2012 sneakers or did I miss the boat completely?


----------



## aventisoylatte

mca10 said:


> has anyone seen these in all black (or black and beige, or all beige) in a size 40 or 41? I've called so many places and haven't been able to find any except for on ebay and they're starting at almost $1000 which is ridiculous. the only luck i've had is getting on waitlists for the fall. if anyone wants the names of the places that have short waitlists and that have guaranteed shipment/orders let me know and I'll list them. thanks again ladies and good luck to those looking as well


Would love to know more about this short waitlist of yours! thanks so much.


----------



## LadyV

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I have two pairs on hold for me but they aren't the color ways I want. I'm not sure if I should get them. They are the all black and the cream sude w/ black trimming



What size?


----------



## LadyV

What is the difference between the Willow and the Wila?


----------



## emericaxo

This makes me soooo angry!!
Such a liar too!! I get so angered by people selling the fake isabel marant sneakers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Isabel-Ma...60956?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4164d5173c


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Anyone have experience with ordering from Morgan Clare in UK !?


----------



## bagfan

I thought I would post this as a separate thread, as many people ask questions about sizing (I was one of them) and it is not easy to find the relevant info in the long "IM wedge sneaker" thread - so hopefully helpful to the prospective buyers!
Ok - I have finally received my Bobbys in the antracite suede. I have never tried them before, so was really worried about sizing, as I frankly do not understand the diffrence between Italin, French and European sizes - there is some suggested conversion that French runs one size small to Italian. I am 37 to 37.5 in majority of my European made shoes (which includes Italian, French, Spanish makes) with occasional 38 in some Louboutins. So according to the conversions I was supposed to go for 38 in Bobby's, but I went for 37 and, boy, I am gald I did! They are absolutely perfect in length - the tip of the sneakers tapers a bit, so I can feel light touch on the TOP of my big toe, but there is still a small space left in front of it. Most importantly though - they are quite wide, so my foot is "swimming" a bit inside, which is of course is ok for the sneaker, but 38 would have been absolutely too big. Admittedly my foot is on the narrow side, but nothing extraordinary. So French or no French sizing, it is still my regular 37 size! hopefully helps to those of you who are still wondering which size to get.


----------



## emericaxo

mimi_glasshouseAnyone have experience with ordering from Morgan Clare in UK !? mimi_glasshouseAnyone have experience with ordering from Morgan Clare in UK !? Hi mimi_glasshouse

I have used Morgan Claire UK before and they were really excellent. Super fast shipping and were so helpful at all times. Very similar service to NAP.

Hope this helps

Erica


----------



## flower71

Good thread. I am a French 40 (39.5 italian) and I went one size lower (39) for my Bobbys. I think They size big. HTH!


----------



## jacqualyn2

In australia we are so limited, anyone can help me find these babies or anyone from Australia who has experience finding them overseas and getting them back here?? Much appreciated, I love these shoes! It definitely wasn't love at first sight tho lol


----------



## Fairy-bag

Got a pair today, can't wait to receive them!


----------



## Mygen

Fairy-bag said:
			
		

> Got a pair today, can't wait to receive them!




Congratz  where did you buy them?


----------



## Fairy-bag

On Ebay, after months of research I was able to find my size... I just hope I'd like them on me


----------



## jen_sparro

jacqualyn2 said:


> In australia we are so limited, anyone can help me find these babies or anyone from Australia who has experience finding them overseas and getting them back here?? Much appreciated, I love these shoes! It definitely wasn't love at first sight tho lol



I'm looking for them too! If I manage to get my hands on a pair I'll let you know, Australia sucks sometimes


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

While I m searching high and low for the pre-order of the new FW IM sneakers, I find Luisaviaroma is carrying some very similar style from the brand!
http://www.lemaresneakers.com/

They are unbelievably look-alike to the Willow and Bekket, OMG!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

sorry...wrong thread...  :shame:


----------



## jacqualyn2

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> I'm looking for them too! If I manage to get my hands on a pair I'll let you know, Australia sucks sometimes



I've just placed myself on interest list for now.. Everywhere keep saying waiting til june/ August for deliveries so I guess it's a wait until than


----------



## Fairy-bag

mimi_glasshouse said:


> While I m searching high and low for the pre-order of the new FW IM sneakers, I find Luisaviaroma is carrying some very similar style from the brand!
> http://www.lemaresneakers.com/
> 
> They are unbelievably look-alike to the Willow and Bekket, OMG!!!!!



Unbelievable! Those are copycats!
I have a pair of Ash Bowie, and I like them a lot, it would be interesting to make a comparison between the two once I receive my Bekett


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Fairy-bag said:
			
		

> Unbelievable! Those are copycats!
> I have a pair of Ash Bowie, and I like them a lot, it would be interesting to make a comparison between the two once I receive my Bekett



I have put my name on waiting lists around the world for FW 2012's Bekket... 

Which color combo you have bought?


----------



## Fairy-bag

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I have put my name on waiting lists around the world for FW 2012's Bekket...
> 
> Which color combo you have bought?



Beige


----------



## lmulks

Here is a other copycat (I hope this wasn't posted already)

http://www.filthymagic.com/collections/shoes/products/high-top-sneaker-wedges


----------



## bunnybunny

My Willows at an art show.


----------



## Fairy-bag

bunnybunny said:


> My Willows at an art show.


Love this pic!
So I received my Winter 2011-2012 beige Bekett... I like them but they are heavier than I thought and a friend told me that the Summer version is heavy too. To be honest I have to say that my Ash Summer Bowie are far more comfortable and lightweight... I don't know what to think


----------



## janebirkin

Fairy-bag said:
			
		

> Love this pic!
> So I received my Winter 2011-2012 beige Bekett... I like them but they are heavier than I thought and a friend told me that the Summer version is heavy too. To be honest I have to say that my Ash Summer Bowie are far more comfortable and lightweight... I don't know what to think



Where did you order them because I've been searching for them for ages ? TIA


----------



## Fairy-bag

janebirkin said:


> Where did you order them because I've been searching for them for ages ? TIA


 On Ebay!


----------



## flower71

janebirkin said:


> Where did you order them because I've been searching for them for ages ? TIA


On ebay! I realized there are quite a few new pairs on sale too...


----------



## Fairy-bag

flower71 said:


> On ebay! I realized there are quite a few new pairs on sale too...


Yes, and now I'm looking for a pair of Betty in white


----------



## flower71

Fairy-bag said:


> Yes, and now I'm looking for a pair of Betty in white


Are you in Europe?


----------



## flower71

flower71 said:


> Are you in Europe?


sorry, oups! just saw your location...
check ebay.fr


----------



## Fairy-bag

flower71 said:


> sorry, oups! just saw your location...
> check ebay.fr



Thank you, I missed a pair because I forgot the ending time!


----------



## flower71

Fairy-bag said:


> Thank you, I missed a pair because I forgot the ending time!


Sorry about that. Incredible how out of the blue, someone just pops up and grabs the item in the last second, after a few days of "nothing"....


----------



## Fairy-bag

flower71 said:


> Sorry about that. Incredible how out of the blue, someone just pops up and grabs the item in the last second, after a few days of "nothing"....



Thanks. But today I'm super happy because I was able yo buy the shoes I've been wanting for so long: the Louboutin Bianca in nude. 
If anyone is interested, there are new availabilities on the European site!


----------



## tinkerbell23

Hi guys! Can somebody identify these sneakers? Elisabetta gregoraci is wearing them! I don't think that they are isabel marant, cause the colors are different! But i really like these combination of colors! Here's the link: 

http://modablog.girlpower.it/star-straniere/look-star/il-look-da-shopping-di-elisabetta-gregoraci/


----------



## NC_xoxo

Hi everyone!
I went to Paris yesterday. Pay a visit to the lovely Marant boutique in Rue Saintonge.
And they just receive the new season sneaker in black python and blue!! Also some tie dye left in 36 and 37. Quick Quick!


----------



## Mygen

Do any of you know if the isabel marant store in paris ships to other countries?


----------



## ShoeLover

So I've always found these sneakers ugly (sorry!) but after seeing them so much they kinda grew on me so now I want a pair. I'd like the all black version. What's the retail price and how's the sizing? I am a size 37 in the dicker boots, would I be a 37 in the sneakers? Lastly, are they really impossible to get???
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## am2022

Retail for 2 years has been $ 760 US but they disappear in minutes and when they show up on Ebay, they will run from $ 999 to $ 1450... crazy huh?

In paris, for 2012 fall collection, the price dropped a bit - around 430 euros or something!   But still hard to get as they disappear fast!

Check espejto italy online - i still saw some sizes left but not black though!
Good luck!
Im addicted to marant trainers!!!



ShoeLover said:


> So I've always found these sneakers ugly (sorry!) but after seeing them so much they kinda grew on me so now I want a pair. I'd like the all black version. What's the retail price and how's the sizing? I am a size 37 in the dicker boots, would I be a 37 in the sneakers? Lastly, are they really impossible to get???
> Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## buzzy2012

Fairy-bag said:


> Unbelievable! Those are copycats!
> I have a pair of Ash Bowie, and I like them a lot, it would be interesting to make a comparison between the two once I receive my Bekett



Id love to see a side by side.  Im thinking about the Ash Bowie.  They have only one velcro and are lace up (from memory) so different in that regard to the Bekett - but I think thats a good thing.  

Id also MUST know which ones you prefer (after youve worn the IM's for a bit and a bit of the lust factor has worn off)


----------



## Fairy-bag

buzzy2012 said:


> Id love to see a side by side.  Im thinking about the Ash Bowie.  They have only one velcro and are lace up (from memory) so different in that regard to the Bekett - but I think thats a good thing.
> 
> Id also MUST know which ones you prefer (after youve worn the IM's for a bit and a bit of the lust factor has worn off)


I have enclosed some photos. I prefer the Bowie over the Bekett. The Bekett are cool but definitely too heavy (and look too bulky around the ankle in the rear view but that's just my opinion,) which makes them less comfortable while the Bowie are so lightweight. Plus the hidden wedge of the Bekett is not so hidden because everybody know this style and even if you don't you'll realize that there's something wrong if you look at them for 10 seconds. I prefer the Bekett in the lateral view.


----------



## malecka

amacasa said:


> Retail for 2 years has been $ 760 US but they disappear in minutes and when they show up on Ebay, they will run from $ 999 to $ 1450... crazy huh?
> 
> In paris, for 2012 fall collection, the price dropped a bit - around 430 euros or something!   But still hard to get as they disappear fast!
> 
> Check espejto italy online - i still saw some sizes left but not black though!
> Good luck!
> Im addicted to marant trainers!!!



I was just now on Espejto site, can't find them... They must be gone...


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks for the info *amacasa*!


----------



## buzzy2012

Fairy-bag said:


> I have enclosed some photos. I prefer the Bowie over the Bekett. The Bekett are cool but definitely too heavy (and look too bulky around the ankle in the rear view but that's just my opinion,) which makes them less comfortable while the Bowie are so lightweight. Plus the hidden wedge of the Bekett is not so hidden because everybody know this style and even if you don't you'll realize that there's something wrong if you look at them for 10 seconds. I prefer the Bekett in the lateral view.



I like that the Ash are not a direct copy but influenced by IM.  If they were a closer copy, Id feel strange wearing them - like a fraud.

I agree about the IM looking better from a lateral view.


----------



## Fairy-bag

buzzy2012 said:


> I like that the Ash are not a direct copy but influenced by IM.  If they were a closer copy, Id feel strange wearing them - like a fraud.


I totally agree


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Fairy-bag said:


> I have enclosed some photos. I prefer the Bowie over the Bekett. The Bekett are cool but definitely too heavy (and look too bulky around the ankle in the rear view but that's just my opinion,) which makes them less comfortable while the Bowie are so lightweight. Plus the hidden wedge of the Bekett is not so hidden because everybody know this style and even if you don't you'll realize that there's something wrong if you look at them for 10 seconds. I prefer the Bekett in the lateral view.



Lovin the bowie as well in beige-y colors! I could never care less whenever I hear mean comments about these sneakers...well yeah the price is a bit steep...and not everyone can pull it off...it looks gorgeous on model like frames but also cute to anyone w/ the right outfit, they are incredibly comfy If I may add


----------



## am2022

You are very welcome!
I just was on Espejto site and you ladies are right.. all gone..
but good news... the FALL WINTER MARANT BOOTS ARE UP!!!

THE MILWAUKEE BOOT IS TO DIE FOR!!!



ShoeLover said:


> Thanks for the info *amacasa*!


----------



## nrllaless

Got these in the mail today. I'm excited! LOL


----------



## nrllaless

Double post for some reason. Sorry


----------



## vincci

nrllaless said:


> Got these in the mail today. I'm excited! LOL


nice! hihi..would you please share the link with me? as my frd want to order it in HK. Thank q


----------



## jen_sparro

nrllaless said:


> Got these in the mail today. I'm excited! LOL



So cool  congrats!


----------



## babyk2003

nrllaless said:
			
		

> Got these in the mail today. I'm excited! LOL



Congrats! Its gorgeous


----------



## Ilgin

nrllaless said:


> Got these in the mail today. I'm excited! LOL



So very cool! Congrats!!


----------



## am2022

yahoo! mod pics please!



nrllaless said:


> Got these in the mail today. I'm excited! LOL


----------



## meishe

Hi ladies-- anyoneknow if/when fall/winter 12/13 shoes are hitting the stores (US)? TIA!!


----------



## rhinabi

meishe said:


> Hi ladies-- anyoneknow if/when fall/winter 12/13 shoes are hitting the stores (US)? TIA!!



I called some stores today and found 6 in my area that will be receiving sneakers. Most of the workers told me they would get them around July/August but I think one store said that they might get them at the end of June. Some stores are still taking pre-sales, the only store that turned me away was Satine.


----------



## flower71

nrllaless said:


> got these in the mail today. I'm excited! Lol


love these!


----------



## lalauriste

The Bekett Sneakers are now available at luisaviaroma.com.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Do they run true to size???


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Do they run true to size???



I have them in my size 37. :* And you know we are both a 36.5 in the Susans. 

I'm going for the grey and the black/python for this season.

I have the willow in bordeaux/anthracite, I think they're called and the Bekett in navy/ecru.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^37 it is then! lol! I actually would like the plain all black without the phyton but I am too late. Like always!


----------



## demicouture

caroulemapoulen said:


> I have them in my size 37. :* And you know we are both a 36.5 in the Susans.
> 
> I'm going for the grey and the black/python for this season.
> 
> I have the willow in bordeaux/anthracite, I think they're called and the Bekett in navy/ecru.



D!!!
i wanted the same ones and possibly the matte gold ones but only preordered the black ones on LVR... the grey ones sold out very quick in my size...

hoping to find some more in Paris beg of july?!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Lucky you! They didn't have any 37 when I checked this morning


----------



## am2022

congrats on those LVR preorders... we need mod pics...
i am eyeing the lipstick red... but still procrastinating...


----------



## stella05nyc

Hi everyone!

I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.







I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73. 

The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times. 

Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.


----------



## rhinabi

stella05nyc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-nU3nz7vikoc/T9G6pr-TQWI/AAAAAAAABOQ/KMMtb5vNfTo/s320/bekett.jpg
> 
> I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73.
> 
> The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times.
> 
> Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.




They look so nice! You definitely need to post some pictures of you wearing them! I love the red, I wish I were brave enough to rock shoes that bold


----------



## stella05nyc

rhinabi said:


> They look so nice! You definitely need to post some pictures of you wearing them! I love the red, I wish I were brave enough to rock shoes that bold



I'll try! The mirror in my hotel room is placed in an awkward spot, haha. I thought I wouldn't be brave enough to wear the red, but they're like a hot pair of pumps - I feel cooler and braver wearing them. Is that weird?  

Funny story: I walked by a woman in the Métro this morning who was wearing all black Beketts and she was staring at my red ones until the train arrived!


----------



## am2022

my oh my... those are the prettiest red shade ever...
please please post mod pics... as im a  big red lover, i hit the LVR preorder last night... im such a loser when procrastinating!!!




stella05nyc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73.
> 
> The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times.
> 
> Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.


----------



## Pinkydream

stella05nyc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73.
> 
> The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times.
> 
> Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.



WOW these are so very stunning!! Thank you so much for sharing.
What a great experience to buy them in Paris!!

I preordered these and the gold ones on LVR


----------



## kitechick

stella05nyc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73.
> 
> The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times.
> 
> Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.


Wow, congrats!!! These red Beketts look amazing...should have preordered them yesterday when they were still available at LVR. Well I already ordered the dark grey as well as the black phyton ones, so should be stay away from the other colours...


----------



## flower71

stella05nyc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73.
> 
> The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times.
> 
> Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.


goodness, these shoes in  this colour are knock outs for sure! Please mod pics, need some enabling for sure


----------



## flower71

kitechick said:


> Wow, congrats!!! These red Beketts look amazing...should have preordered them yesterday when they were still available at LVR. Well I already ordered the dark grey as well as the black phyton ones, so should be stay away from the other colours...


yay, kitechick, that's such good news! I also got the black pythons (I have to be good during the sales...) so we'll be shoe twins


----------



## mellibelly

rhinabi said:


> I called some stores today and found 6 in my area that will be receiving sneakers. Most of the workers told me they would get them around July/August but I think one store said that they might get them at the end of June. Some stores are still taking pre-sales, the only store that turned me away was Satine.



Could you share which stores are still doing pre-sales? I'm desperately looking for the black/python color way. Thanks!!


----------



## kitechick

flower71 said:


> yay, kitechick, that's such good news! I also got the black pythons (I have to be good during the sales...) so we'll be shoe twins


Not only shoe twins, I think we share some clothes and jackets, too...
Well I really should stay away from all the sale offers right now, but its so difficult...


----------



## rhinabi

mellibelly said:


> Could you share which stores are still doing pre-sales? I'm desperately looking for the black/python color way. Thanks!!



Curve, Michael Nusskern, Creatures of Comfort, Heist, and Elyse Walker are all taking pre-sales (all socal). The only store that had a full list was Satine. Most of the stores said that size 38 was the most requested and it kind of got my hopes down because I really want another pair.

I have the black/python Bazils and they are BEAUTIFUL. They are so dark and rich it really is amazing. I'll try to post mod pics next week. I'm in my last week of school before I graduate so it's sweatpants and textbooks every day.


----------



## mellibelly

rhinabi said:


> Curve, Michael Nusskern, Creatures of Comfort, Heist, and Elyse Walker are all taking pre-sales (all socal). The only store that had a full list was Satine. Most of the stores said that size 38 was the most requested and it kind of got my hopes down because I really want another pair.
> 
> I have the black/python Bazils and they are BEAUTIFUL. They are so dark and rich it really is amazing. I'll try to post mod pics next week. I'm in my last week of school before I graduate so it's sweatpants and textbooks every day.



Thank you!! I just pre-sold the black Bazils at Curve! Coc and Heist weren't getting the black, just taupe, gray or gold. Can't wait to see your pics
Where did you find your Bazils? It seems like none of the US stores have them yet. And congrats on your upcoming graduation!


----------



## lucabela

rhinabi said:


> Curve, Michael Nusskern, Creatures of Comfort, Heist, and Elyse Walker are all taking pre-sales (all socal). The only store that had a full list was Satine. Most of the stores said that size 38 was the most requested and it kind of got my hopes down because I really want another pair.
> 
> I have the black/python Bazils and they are BEAUTIFUL. They are so dark and rich it really is amazing. I'll try to post mod pics next week. I'm in my last week of school before I graduate so it's sweatpants and textbooks every day.



Could you recommend a boutique from any of these that were listed?  Do they mark up prices from retail much?  Thanks!


----------



## soholaleni

Hi ladies. What size are you pre-ordering in the new bazil sneakers? I know these sneakers have run small in previous seasons, so I'm just not sure. Are you guys sizing up as usual or no?


----------



## mellibelly

soholaleni said:


> Hi ladies. What size are you pre-ordering in the new bazil sneakers? I know these sneakers have run small in previous seasons, so I'm just not sure. Are you guys sizing up as usual or no?



I ordered my usual 37 and I'm a US 7. I wear that size in dickers, franklin and gatsby. I have the reas on the way to me in that size too. I figure I'll just wear thin socks. From what I've read they seem to run tts for whole sizes and I would size up if you're in between. But this is my first pair of IM sneakers so I'm not an expert


----------



## rhinabi

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. What size are you pre-ordering in the new bazil sneakers? I know these sneakers have run small in previous seasons, so I'm just not sure. Are you guys sizing up as usual or no?



They run very small. I am a size 6.5/7 and I have the new bazil in 38. I am a size 37 in dickers and the 38 is perfect for me. My toes are kind of squished when I wear thin socks so I'm hoping they stretch out a little.


----------



## soholaleni

mellibelly said:
			
		

> Thank you!! I just pre-sold the black Bazils at Curve! Coc and Heist weren't getting the black, just taupe, gray or gold. Can't wait to see your pics
> Where did you find your Bazils? It seems like none of the US stores have them yet. And congrats on your upcoming graduation!



Which Curve? I just called NY and they said they were not taking pre-orders, but just took my contact info. Will try LA when they open up today I guess.  

Thanks for your sizing advice as well. Think I may size up though just to be safe. That is if I can even find them!


----------



## soholaleni

rhinabi said:
			
		

> They run very small. I am a size 6.5/7 and I have the new bazil in 38. I am a size 37 in dickers and the 38 is perfect for me. My toes are kind of squished when I wear thin socks so I'm hoping they stretch out a little.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## mellibelly

Curve LA. Yes, perhaps try sizing up, that's always safest. I have narrow feet so I think I'll be fine with my true size.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

demicouture said:


> D!!!
> i wanted the same ones and possibly the matte gold ones but only preordered the black ones on LVR... the grey ones sold out very quick in my size...
> 
> hoping to find some more in Paris beg of july?!



They only had khaki and red left in my size on LVR, and I don't like any of them. 

But the store where I got on the list back in March will be getting both pairs, so I'm safe, I think. YEAH!


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

soholaleni said:


> Hi ladies. What size are you pre-ordering in the new bazil sneakers? I know these sneakers have run small in previous seasons, so I'm just not sure. Are you guys sizing up as usual or no?


I just ordered two pairs willow & bird on luisa via Roma I read they are true to size so let's see how it goes. I am a size 9 and I always get my designer shoes 39. Just go with the size and fit description.


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

aventisoylatte said:


> So sad, they are all sold out! Does anyone know where I can pre-order Fall 2012 sneakers or did I miss the boat completely?


Write net a porter a email asking about their Isabel marant willow list and they will add you. I tried this and checked all sites I knew for the kicks and I found them on luisa via Roma. The Isabel marant store is getting them this summer so also call the nearest one to you!


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

kitechick said:


> Hi,
> I got these pictures from www.espejto.it today.
> These are the colours they bought and you can contact them in order to preorder your pair.
> They'll cost 440&euro; + shipping.
> I already preordered the all black pair .


I ordered the bird gold & Bekket grey and white pair. Only problem is I have to wait till august 15 to get them


----------



## demicouture

here is hoping LUISAVIAROMA will get a very early delivery and we will all get our IM trainers sometime in July?


----------



## demicouture

caroulemapoulen said:


> They only had khaki and red left in my size on LVR, and I don't like any of them.
> 
> But the store where I got on the list back in March will be getting both pairs, so I'm safe, I think. YEAH!



pics when you get them puhlease!!

so i must be on every single list in shops near me.. but all for the same shoe which i already pre ordered.. am i mad? 
hmm, i might just think that i need the gold ones too?
anyway, would love another pair of BOBBY in some sort of taupe smooth leather..


----------



## pinkraindropz

Hello Ladies! I am new here.... did a search for the sneakers and found my way here  I've noticed a lot of sites that say they sell them but the prices are to low to be true lol ex.http://www.isabelmarantsneakersbay.com/ there should be a way to get these sites off. But for my question I am still on the hunt for the Black Bekket sneakers so if anyone knows where I can get them please let me know.


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> WOW these are so very stunning!! Thank you so much for sharing.
> What a great experience to buy them in Paris!!
> 
> I preordered these and the gold ones on LVR



Have you gotten charged from luisa via Roma ? I preordered two pairs but I still haven't gotten charged


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

ShoewhoreNYC said:
			
		

> I ordered the gold and Grey but still haven't been charged. Haven you?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just bought these from French eBay, as far as I know only 30 pairs of this color has ever been made and now I own them, yayyyyyy!

And another note, I got them for a VERY fair price, they sold in a 36 (mine are 37) some weeks ago on US eBay for 1200 USD. I paid &#8364;549.    I'm so happy!


----------



## Mygen

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I just bought these from French eBay, as far as I know only 30 pairs of this color has ever been made and now I own them, yayyyyyy!
> 
> And another note, I got them for a VERY fair price, they sold in a 36 (mine are 37) some weeks ago on US eBay for 1200 USD. I paid &euro;549.    I'm so happy!



They are really nice!!


----------



## button

What do you think of Red color? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sneaker-ISA...04475?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2572033bbb


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Way too much for my personal taste.


----------



## sabrunka

I so badly want a pair of these! Sooo hard to find though!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore mine in Ecru/Marine the other day:


----------



## finnfan

New stock is in Paris boutiques, my friend just bought a pair for me&#128516;


----------



## kbella86

My BF just bought me a pair of the RED!! modeling pics when he comes home next week


----------



## sabrunka

Do you guys have a list of online shops that has them in stock? I really want a pair.  I'm a 10 US so probably need 41


----------



## kbella86

ladies, my IM SA in NYC told me that they got a new shipment of sneakers this week. Ask for Aislinn (212) 219-2284

Here's what they have:






you're welcome ladies


----------



## am2022

Aha!!! we are red sisters lady!!!



kbella86 said:


> My BF just bought me a pair of the RED!! modeling pics when he comes home next week


----------



## kbella86

amacasa said:


> Aha!!! we are red sisters lady!!!



I"m thinking of getting the blue as well, what do you think?


----------



## am2022

the cobalt are out of this world pretty as well!!! Oh my kbella... you are as dangerous as philo and marant!!!



kbella86 said:


> I"m thinking of getting the blue as well, what do you think?


----------



## jellylicious

kbella86 said:


> ladies, my IM SA in NYC told me that they got a new shipment of sneakers this week. Ask for Aislinn (212) 219-2284
> 
> Here's what they have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome ladies



i'm newbie to this thread-i'm usually on IM clothes & accessories. nice to see familiar ladies here. 

quick question kbella86-how much are the beketts at the boutique? I really love the red pair and am ready to pull the trigger when i saw it appear in LaGarconne today. It's $665 on their site and hoping it'll be cheaper there. I missed the LVR pre-orders.


----------



## ShoeLover

The red ones available in all sizes here:
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15337&sid=1235&pid=1233


----------



## rhinabi

kbella86 said:
			
		

> ladies, my IM SA in NYC told me that they got a new shipment of sneakers this week. Ask for Aislinn (212) 219-2284
> 
> Here's what they have:
> 
> you're welcome ladies



Thanks! Just ordered the last 38 in grey with a phone order (: Now I just need to find a store with anthracite. 

Quick quick! They are already sold out in size 37. Red and khaki are available in 38 still.


----------



## oatmella

I'm wondering if anyone knows what stores will be selling the Bobby sneakers?  And if they are comfortable?  Thanks


----------



## mrs1975

I would act fast on these, ladies!



shoelover said:


> the red ones available in all sizes here:
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15337&sid=1235&pid=1233


----------



## mrs1975

My Anthracite and Rouge Beketts will be arriving Tuesday Catherine at IM NY is the best. Actually, everyone I've ever spoken to there are really down to earth and helpful!! Good luck to all of you ladies on your quest for the IM sneakers, go get 'em :doggie:


----------



## lucabela

^yup.  My anthracites will arrive Thursday.  Thanks to Catherine.  She's really on top with her emails.  Thank you kbella for posting this info!


----------



## kbella86

jellylicious said:


> i'm newbie to this thread-i'm usually on IM clothes & accessories. nice to see familiar ladies here.
> 
> quick question kbella86-how much are the beketts at the boutique? I really love the red pair and am ready to pull the trigger when i saw it appear in LaGarconne today. It's $665 on their site and hoping it'll be cheaper there. I missed the LVR pre-orders.



It's $665 at IM boutique in soho as well


----------



## jellylicious

kbella86 said:


> ladies, my IM SA in NYC told me that they got a new shipment of sneakers this week. Ask for Aislinn (212) 219-2284
> 
> Here's what they have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome ladies





kbella86 said:


> It's $665 at IM boutique in soho as well



TY!


----------



## kbella86




----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

The IM SA are not helpful at all. I called a month ago asking about the sneakers and they told me that there was no waiting list and that they can't let me know when they come out. That I have to keep checking in. The soho store.


----------



## soholaleni

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> The IM SA are not helpful at all. I called a month ago asking about the sneakers and they told me that there was no waiting list and that they can't let me know when they come out. That I have to keep checking in. The soho store.



I had the same experience. I called two weeks ago about the black Bazils and they told me to just check back In September. Well I called again yesterday and they said they had sold out of them all but may be getting more. So they were 4 months off on the timing.. So unless I call everyday, its not looking good for me. Frustrating..


----------



## button

kbella86 said:


>


  very pretty! What kind of red is it?


----------



## mrs1975

BEAUTIFUL! need modeling pics!!



kbella86 said:


>


----------



## jellylicious

kbella86 said:


>



OOH-LA-LA...mod pixs please!!! I checked out your blog-you have great style!


----------



## mrs1975

true, there is no waiting list and yes they told me august-september also. however, catherine did take down my-email some time ago and said it will be on a first come first serve basis. i received the e-mail and acted fast, i wasn't going to miss the boat on this season. just ask to be on the mailing list so you can receive notifications on the next shipment. best of luck to you, you'll get them with a little persistence and patience 



ShoewhoreNYC said:


> The IM SA are not helpful at all. I called a month ago asking about the sneakers and they told me that there was no waiting list and that they can't let me know when they come out. That I have to keep checking in. The soho store.


----------



## rhinabi

Pre-orders for the Bettys and Bobbys are available at ParlourX for the ladies in Australia for $665. Not sure when they will be available. Email them at shop@parlourx.com.au for assistance, I don't think they are available on their website.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rhinabi said:


> Pre-orders for the Bettys and Bobbys are available at ParlourX for the ladies in Australia for $665. Not sure when they will be available. Email them at shop@parlourx.com.au for assistance, I don't think they are available on their website.




Thank you!  That's quite a selection at Parlour X.

NAP international will have the cobalt blue Beketts available this week with their Wednesday new arrivals.  Price including VAT is 385 pounds, so it's not a bad price when the tax is deducted for US and Australian buyers.


----------



## chiaraV

I wonder when the beckett will become available on net a porter or my theresa...


----------



## am2022

swoon.... can't wait for mine to arrive...

you surely will rock those kbella!!! can't wait for your mod pics!!!




kbella86 said:


>


----------



## am2022

oh no!!! im on a ban now  .. cobalt is divine!!! 
i could live vicariously thru you then SL!!!

the cobalt betty is so pretty as well!!




Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you! That's quite a selection at Parlour X.
> 
> NAP international will have the cobalt blue Beketts available this week with their Wednesday new arrivals. Price including VAT is 385 pounds, so it's not a bad price when the tax is deducted for US and Australian buyers.


----------



## oatmella

rhinabi said:


> Pre-orders for the Bettys and Bobbys are available at ParlourX for the ladies in Australia for $665. Not sure when they will be available. Email them at shop@parlourx.com.au for assistance, I don't think they are available on their website.



Thanks for posting!  I wonder if the beige Bobby will be hard to maintain, as it is lighter.  I also like the white Betty, but also wondering if it is hard to keep clean.
I also like the camel and taupe Bobby - and the bleu is really pretty!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> oh no!!! im on a ban now  .. cobalt is divine!!!
> i could live vicariously thru you then SL!!!
> 
> the cobalt betty is so pretty as well!!




hehe there'll be none of that vicarious living though me amacasa!!  much as I like them I'm gonna pass on the cobalt Beketts  
(though must admit I haven't been able to resist the Bazils and trying to choose between Bettys and Bobbys is doing my head in!!)


----------



## rhinabi

I completely lagged on the photos the past couple weeks but here's a quick pic of me wearing my Bazils!


----------



## finnfan

The blue bekkets sond out on NAP in 5 minutes! Crazy! Isabel Marant is a real genious!


----------



## malecka

rhinabi said:
			
		

> I completely lagged on the photos the past couple weeks but here's a quick pic of me wearing my Bazils!



I want your legs, woow! Loving the Bazils!


----------



## am2022

love love these on you!!!



rhinabi said:


> I completely lagged on the photos the past couple weeks but here's a quick pic of me wearing my Bazils!


----------



## jen_sparro

rhinabi said:


> I completely lagged on the photos the past couple weeks but here's a quick pic of me wearing my Bazils!



Gimme gimme  I want an all black pair so bad... they look amazing on you! I'm starting to warm up to the Betty's


----------



## malecka

finnfan said:
			
		

> The blue bekkets sond out on NAP in 5 minutes! Crazy! Isabel Marant is a real genious!



This is crazy!!!


----------



## ozgaz24

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you!  That's quite a selection at Parlour X.
> 
> NAP international will have the cobalt blue Beketts available this week with their Wednesday new arrivals.  Price including VAT is 385 pounds, so it's not a bad price when the tax is deducted for US and Australian buyers.



Do you mind if I ask you how you knew this before they got put on? I missed the black Bazils on LVR so I feel like NAP is my last chance!!  Any idea when they might go on?


----------



## am2022

I like like the leather detail on the bettys... so got them in black from our fave - MrsH last year... and then the bobbys in camel/ taupe has been calling me for 3 months now... but im pretending to be deaf...

We are black bazil sisters!!!  The red was a " nothing to do , click the buy it now accident on my laptop"  But, i would want to see it in person and let's see if it will be age appropriate... as i can always return..!!!

Kbella here with her youth and non stop legs will surely rock them~



Straight-Laced said:


> hehe there'll be none of that vicarious living though me amacasa!! much as I like them I'm gonna pass on the cobalt Beketts
> (though must admit I haven't been able to resist the Bazils and trying to choose between Bettys and Bobbys is doing my head in!!)


----------



## fduff

I have a question for anyone here who owns both Bobby and Bekket/ Bazil/ Bird/ Willow sneakers. I own the Bobby and am thinking of getting the Bird.  Is the fit the same (i.e., should I take the same size as my Bobby?) and is the hidden heel the same height?  I hear they Bekket/ Bird is narrower than the Bobby's, so any feedback would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## sep

I'm waaaaay late to these shoes but I'm completely smitten...  Is there anywhere I can still find them online (I'm in the US)?

TIA!


----------



## sep

Okay I justfound a pair... Is this the REAL Isabel Marant site???

http://www.isabelmarantsneakersus.c...k-p-298.html?zenid=kj5b50v83cfv789imof1phdki4


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> Okay I justfound a pair... Is this the REAL Isabel Marant site???
> 
> http://www.isabelmarantsneakersus.c...k-p-298.html?zenid=kj5b50v83cfv789imof1phdki4



i doubt it...too good to be true.


----------



## sep

juneping said:


> i doubt it...too good to be true.


 
Drats!  Thanks for responding... Fake bags are the worst...  I can't even imagine how bad fake shoes would be...  I guess it wasn't meant to be...  Hopefully they will be re-released sometime...  I really really would love a pair...   :shame:


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> Drats!  Thanks for responding... Fake bags are the worst...  I can't even imagine how bad fake shoes would be...  I guess it wasn't meant to be...  Hopefully they will be re-released sometime...  I really really would love a pair...   :shame:



i am sure NAP, barneys, la garconne, matches fashion will carry them.
as a matter of fact, a member said matches fashion will release them today...go check the site now...GL!!


----------



## Mygen

I will hopefully get Bekett /brazils in Black  mine ón monday next week. I am so looking forward receiving them 

I also preordered bobby in Black - however, i don't know if I should have bekett and bobby in black??


----------



## oatmella

Mygen said:


> I will hopefully get Bekett /brazils in Black  mine ón monday next week. I am so looking forward receiving them
> 
> I also preordered bobby in Black - however, i don't know if I should have bekett and bobby in black??



Both sound like great choices!  Though I'd probably try the Bobbys in a different color just to mix things up - like the white leather ones or taupe or camel suede!


----------



## Mygen

oatmella said:
			
		

> Both sound like great choices!  Though I'd probably try the Bobbys in a different color just to mix things up - like the white leather ones or taupe or camel suede!



Yeah, it is also what i thought.. But can't decide. At the beginning i prefered bobby.. But now i like both models.


----------



## janed0e

Does anyone know if the Bazils this season runs small/true to size? I'm hearing mixed reviews....


Thanks


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got the Bazils and another pair of Beketts today, the size runs as always.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's some pics from today, what I wore, what I tried on, what I bought and the the sneakers:


----------



## finnfan

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Here's some pics from today, what I wore, what I tried on, what I bought and the the sneakers:



Congrats! You have beautiful colection. Im waiting for my Basils. They are cimminh next week. Where did you get gris bekkets?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

finnfan said:


> Congrats! You have beautiful colection. Im waiting for my Basils. They are cimminh next week. Where did you get gris bekkets?



I got both pairs from YouHeShe.com, at their boutique. I've been on the list since March and they finally called Tuesday.


----------



## sep

juneping said:


> i am sure NAP, barneys, la garconne, matches fashion will carry them.
> as a matter of fact, a member said matches fashion will release them today...go check the site now...GL!!


 
Not yet...  I'll keep an eye on this website...  Thanks!


----------



## sep

caroulemapoulen said:


> Here's some pics from today, what I wore, what I tried on, what I bought and the the sneakers:


 
LOVE your sneaker collection!


----------



## jellylicious

caroulemapoulen said:


> Here's some pics from today, what I wore, what I tried on, what I bought and the the sneakers:



WOW! You have an impressive collection. Congrats on your new scores!


----------



## rhinabi

I have a 38 in Gris on hold. Don't need it anymore because I already have one coming in the mail. It will be on hold for only Friday so you will need to call them tomorrow to purchase. First lady to message me will receive my contact info. They are willing to ship. Please only message me if you are serious because I will turn away everyone after you.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sep & Jellylicious: Thank you so much! I have four pairs now, actually all picture in the first picture, with allllll the shoes on the floor. My friend is just wearing her version of the marine/ecru, but I have them too. I just sold my Anthracite/Bordeaux Willows, to get the bordeaux/green/ecru.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ozgaz24 said:


> Do you mind if I ask you how you knew this before they got put on? I missed the black Bazils on LVR so I feel like NAP is my last chance!!  Any idea when they might go on?




I'll post here if I have any intel about black Bazils at NAP


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

If you want a pair you can get on the waiting list at net-a-porter but you have to email them. Isabel marant is getting them this summer but you have to contact them and find out.


----------



## ozgaz24

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> If you want a pair you can get on the waiting list at net-a-porter but you have to email them. Isabel marant is getting them this summer but you have to contact them and find out.



Thanks for all your help everyone 

I am actually already on the waiting list at NAP, but can anyone tell me what advantage this actually gives you? They told me they will "contact me when they are available for purchase," but if they're gone in five minutes this doesn't seem like it will be much help...


----------



## ElleFlowers

ozgaz24 said:


> Thanks for all your help everyone
> 
> I am actually already on the waiting list at NAP, but can anyone tell me what advantage this actually gives you? They told me they will "contact me when they are available for purchase," but if they're gone in five minutes this doesn't seem like it will be much help...


 
Net-a-Porter will send a message to the people on the waiting list first, so they have the first pick of the shoes


----------



## lalauriste

Straight-Laced said:


> I'll post here if I have any intel about black Bazils at NAP



They are now available at Matches.


----------



## ozgaz24

lalauriste said:


> They are now available at Matches.



Argggggggh I missed them!!  So annoyed, I was emailing them yesterday and they said they hadn't had a delivery date confirmed yet! _As if!!_


----------



## susa

cannot find any beketts on the matchesfashion website ,where are they ?
can't you see them if they are soldout like you still can see sold out articles at NAP?


----------



## ozgaz24

susa said:


> cannot find any beketts on the matchesfashion website ,where are they ?
> can't you see them if they are soldout like you still can see sold out articles at NAP?



They're _all_ sold out now, I'm afraid. I just emailed Matches and they say they're sold out companywide now


----------



## jellylicious

susa said:


> cannot find any beketts on the matchesfashion website ,where are they ?
> can't you see them if they are soldout like you still can see sold out articles at NAP?





ozgaz24 said:


> They're _all_ sold out now, I'm afraid. I just emailed Matches and they say they're sold out companywide now


I managed to grab a pair-hope they will get processed! That was FAST!


----------



## soholaleni

lalauriste said:


> They are now available at Matches.



Thanks soooo much for posting this!!! I was able to score the black Bazils! Very excited as this will be my first pair of IM sneakers  Hope I like them on me.


----------



## susa

wow, you really have to be fast
i was hoping finally to get a pair in dark grey suede ((
so i understand that you cannot see any soldout articles on the matchesfashion website


----------



## jellylicious

susa said:


> wow, you really have to be fast
> i was hoping finally to get a pair in dark grey suede ((
> so i understand that you cannot see any soldout articles on the matchesfashion website


I was looking too and don't see them. 



soholaleni said:


> Thanks soooo much for posting this!!! I was able to score the black Bazils! Very excited as this will be my first pair of IM sneakers  Hope I like them on me.


YAY!!! That would be my 2nd choice if I couldn't get the Bekkets.


----------



## kitechick

I also got the black Bazil from Matches. They're already shipped !!!


----------



## soholaleni

*La Garconne* will have the sneakers at *5 pm EST today*!!

They will get the Bekett in Gris and Bazil in black. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## humpybunny

soholaleni said:


> *La Garconne* will have the sneakers at *5 pm EST today*!!
> 
> They will get the Bekett in Gris and Bazil in black. Good luck ladies!!




oh thank you. Don't mind me asking but how do you know this?

And how do they run? Thank you


----------



## soholaleni

humpybunny said:


> oh thank you. Don't mind me asking but how do you know this?
> 
> And how do they run? Thank you



I inquired before about the Dickers and they automatically put me on their Isabel Marant email notification list. If you email them, I'm sure they would do the same  As for the fit, this will be my first pair, so I cant say for sure. I've heard mixed opinions. Some say to order 1 size up, or go up if you are a half size. Other say they are more tts. I ordered up though. Hope that helps


----------



## soholaleni

kitechick said:


> I also got the black Bazil from Matches. They're already shipped !!!



That was quick! Mine haven't shipped yet...hopefully soon.. Can you tell I'm a bit anxious


----------



## humpybunny

soholaleni said:


> I inquired before about the Dickers and they automatically put me on their Isabel Marant email notification list. If you email them, I'm sure they would do the same  As for the fit, this will be my first pair, so I cant say for sure. I've heard mixed opinions. Some say to order 1 size up, or go up if you are a half size. Other say they are more tts. I ordered up though. Hope that helps



thank you so much!


----------



## Syma

susa said:


> wow, you really have to be fast
> i was hoping finally to get a pair in dark grey suede ((
> so i understand that you cannot see any soldout articles on the matchesfashion website



Matches had a waiting list of customers. I was sent an email letting me know that the sneakers were in. When I called to place the order the stylist confirmed that my name had been on the waiting list. I'm sure by the time they got the orders in from the email they only had a few sizes left for the website. I would email them with your details in case there are any returns especially with all the confusion over sizing.


----------



## jellylicious

I just cancelled my rouge sz 38 from la garconne-anybody interested should call them asap!


----------



## finnfan

How comfortable are bekkets? Just wondering sunce they have wedge.


----------



## dvfgirl82

I ordered the Bazil from lagarconne earlier today. They actually had them on the site around 2:50pm est along with the Beketts in gris and anthracite. I checked again right after I placed my order and they were all gone! Maybe they were just testing the site or something?


----------



## humpybunny

the shoes aren't there.  I've been waiting the whole night


----------



## dvfgirl82

humpybunny said:


> the shoes aren't there.  I've been waiting the whole night


 
They're up now!


----------



## finnfan

They are online, on la garconne. Hurry up ladys!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Bekkett: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15338&sid=1235&pid=1233
Bazil: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15346&sid=1235&pid=1233

Just purchased the bazils. Went up a size, I hope they're not too big.


----------



## humpybunny

do you know if we're alllowed to cancel pre-order?


----------



## mellibelly

They don't charge your card until it ships, so I imagine you could call and cancel your order before then. I may do the same, I'm on the waiting list at Curve and if their shipment arrives before La Garconne's I will cancel.


----------



## humpybunny

mellibelly said:


> They don't charge your card until it ships, so I imagine you could call and cancel your order before then. I may do the same, I'm on the waiting list at Curve and if their shipment arrives before La Garconne's I will cancel.



Oh great, thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> I like like the leather detail on the bettys... so got them in black from our fave - MrsH last year... and then the bobbys in camel/ taupe has been calling me for 3 months now... but im pretending to be deaf...
> 
> We are black bazil sisters!!!  The red was a " nothing to do , click the buy it now accident on my laptop"  But, i would want to see it in person and let's see if it will be age appropriate... as i can always return..!!!
> 
> Kbella here with her youth and non stop legs will surely rock them~




I finally made a decision and ordered Bobby in bleu!!  Can't decide between the more neutral Bettys & Bobbys.  Love camel Bobby but not sure about the colour IRL.  Also waiting for Bazils in beige & black.

I hope you LOVE red Bekett when they arrive - stunning shade of red


----------



## am2022

Wow!!! The bobby in bleu is divine... i feel the cobalt in bobby looks prettier than the cobalt blue becketts.. which makes me want to get the rouge in bobby rather than the rouge beckett that i ordered... we will see..
the bobby/ betty do look more feminine than the becketts and the striking colors seem to look less inflammatory in the betty/ bobby style!!!

we will see!!! you have to post pics SL!!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> I finally made a decision and ordered Bobby in bleu!!  Can't decide between the more neutral Bettys & Bobbys.  Love camel Bobby but not sure about the colour IRL.  Also waiting for Bazils in beige & black.
> 
> I hope you LOVE red Bekett when they arrive - stunning shade of red


----------



## oatmella

Straight-Laced said:


> I finally made a decision and ordered Bobby in bleu!!  Can't decide between the more neutral Bettys & Bobbys.  Love camel Bobby but not sure about the colour IRL.  Also waiting for Bazils in beige & black.
> 
> I hope you LOVE red Bekett when they arrive - stunning shade of red



Yay, the bleu Bobbys look so pretty.  Yes, sneakers can look pretty - lol.  Where did you order the blue ones?
I think I will order the Bobbys in camel or taupe - though I'm also not sure about the camel color IRL.  I think the Betty/Bobbys are a very feminine sneaker!


----------



## Straight-Laced

oatmella said:


> Yay, the bleu Bobbys look so pretty.  Yes, sneakers can look pretty - lol.  Where did you order the blue ones?
> I think I will order the Bobbys in camel or taupe - though I'm also not sure about the camel color IRL.  I think the Betty/Bobbys are a very feminine sneaker!




I ordered the blue from parlour x (I'm in australia so it's real treat when I can get something I want from a local store  )
I like camel & taupe Bobbys too but want to see how I like my beige Bazil and whether I "need" another pair of IM wedge sneakers in a light neutral


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Wow!!! The bobby in bleu is divine... i feel the cobalt in bobby looks prettier than the cobalt blue becketts.. which makes me want to get the rouge in bobby rather than the rouge beckett that i ordered... we will see..
> the bobby/ betty do look more feminine than the becketts and the striking colors seem to look less inflammatory in the betty/ bobby style!!!
> 
> we will see!!! you have to post pics SL!!!




You're gonna rock your rouge Beketts amacasa!!!  
I know what you mean about going for striking colours in the less statement making style i.e Bobby, Betty.  Bekett/Bazil etc are already "loud" enough for me without adding brilliant colour to the mix, though I do love the red & blue Beketts. . . 
I'm actually in the midst of moving house right now!!  I'm better set up to post pics in my new house


----------



## humpybunny

Ladies, I finally pulled the plug an got a pair of beketts. but because I'm a size 35 and the smallest size is 36, I had no choice but to get them. Do you think they will fit?


----------



## susa

black and grey beketts are available at matchesfashion

bazil
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126024

grey

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126064

finally I grabbed my size


----------



## Straight-Laced

vogue


LOVE this pic of Isabel Marant wearing her Beketts with SS12 (hope it hasn't already been posted here)


----------



## Straight-Laced

susa said:


> black and grey beketts are available at matchesfashion
> 
> bazil
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126024
> 
> grey
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126064
> 
> *finally I grabbed my size*




YAY!!!


----------



## sabrunka

My Theresa tweeted that they will have some arriving on Monday!


----------



## sabrunka

Also, I thought I was too late for the Matches release of sneakers, but alas! There was ONE pair left in the Bazils in my size... Guess who snatched them up


----------



## sabrunka

A side note... I guess I was lucky with the shoes showing up for me on Matches?? You guys all say they were sold out! I checked this morning and there was a 41 available which was perfect for me!! Ranndom lol


----------



## chiaraV

sabrunka said:


> My Theresa tweeted that they will have some arriving on Monday!



Girls do you know at what time do they usually put new items up for sale??I feel crazy only asking this


----------



## sabrunka

chiaraV said:


> Girls do you know at what time do they usually put new items up for sale??I feel crazy only asking this



Not sure hun, sorry! I'm going to check as soon as I wake up, aka about 7am uk time! Lol. I want the cobalt pair sooo bad.


----------



## sep

ShoeLover said:


> Bekkett: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15338&sid=1235&pid=1233
> Bazil: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15346&sid=1235&pid=1233
> 
> Just purchased the bazils. Went up a size, I hope they're not too big.


 
I just pre-ordered the Bazils too!    I've never tried them on so I hope I ordered the right size... I wear a US 7 1/2 and I ordered a 39...  Does that sound right?


----------



## finnfan

My theresa is puting new items inline mon/wen/fri around 7:30-8 am UK time.


----------



## dessertpouch

Am I overlooking something or are the Bazils the same as a Bekett with embossed suede?


----------



## oatmella

Straight-Laced said:


> I ordered the blue from parlour x (I'm in australia so it's real treat when I can get something I want from a local store  )
> I like camel & taupe Bobbys too but want to see how I like my beige Bazil and whether I "need" another pair of IM wedge sneakers in a light neutral



Awesome that your local store is stocking so many different colors of Bobbys .  I have my name down for taupe Bobbys at a local boutique - that is the only color they will be getting . I think I like the taupe more than the camel - I love blue too though!



dessertpouch said:


> Am I overlooking something or are the Bazils the same as a Bekett with embossed suede?



I think they are the same?  There are a lot of different names for the sneakers this season!


----------



## bgmommy

kitechick said:


> I also got the black Bazil from Matches. They're already shipped !!!



I also ordered from Matches, but am concerned I did not get an email confirmation, but I did get an order number.  Mine have not shipped yet.  Could you please tell me if you got an email after you placed order and how process worked for you - so bummed.  There was more stock available later that day, but did not order again for fear I would get 2 pairs.  Please let me know or if anyone else ordered from matches.  THANKS!


----------



## soholaleni

bgmommy said:


> I also ordered from Matches, but am concerned I did not get an email confirmation, but I did get an order number.  Mine have not shipped yet.  Could you please tell me if you got an email after you placed order and how process worked for you - so bummed.  There was more stock available later that day, but did not order again for fear I would get 2 pairs.  Please let me know or if anyone else ordered from matches.  THANKS!



I ordered the Bazils and got an email confirmation right after. Mine have not shipped yet though. Did you create a login when you checked out? If so, you should be able to log back in and look at order history to see if its there...just a thought.


----------



## bgmommy

soholaleni said:


> I ordered the Bazils and got an email confirmation right after. Mine have not shipped yet though. Did you create a login when you checked out? If so, you should be able to log back in and look at order history to see if its there...just a thought.



thank you - it is there and reads "fulfillment in progress" - is that what yours says?  I got messed up because tried to use AmEX and fraud protection kicked in and they were calling and emailing to see if I actually was attempting the charge - so I quickly used a visa - went through fine and got order number, but no email.  What does email confirmation say and how does your order read if you don't mind me asking.   THX


----------



## soholaleni

bgmommy said:


> thank you - it is there and reads "fulfillment in progress" - is that what yours says?  I got messed up because tried to use AmEX and fraud protection kicked in and they were calling and emailing to see if I actually was attempting the charge - so I quickly used a visa - went through fine and got order number, but no email.  What does email confirmation say and how does your order read if you don't mind me asking.   THX



Mine says "fulfillment in progress" too. The email I got says 'thank you for your order, when its ready to be shipped, we'll process your payment and email you with details of your delivery'. Then it has the order number, shipping and billing details, pic of shoes and order total. That's about it I think  Hoping it ships out soon, like today!


----------



## sabrunka

bgmommy said:
			
		

> I also ordered from Matches, but am concerned I did not get an email confirmation, but I did get an order number.  Mine have not shipped yet.  Could you please tell me if you got an email after you placed order and how process worked for you - so bummed.  There was more stock available later that day, but did not order again for fear I would get 2 pairs.  Please let me know or if anyone else ordered from matches.  THANKS!



I ordered from matches and had to call them because they thought I was fraud or something. Right after I dealt with that, I got an email that they were shipped. I bought them today and got the shipped email today.hmm...


----------



## bgmommy

sabrunka said:


> I ordered from matches and had to call them because they thought I was fraud or something. Right after I dealt with that, I got an email that they were shipped. I bought them today and got the shipped email today.hmm...



Thank you - I just left Customer Service a message, sent an email and hopefully I will hear from them.  maybe it was because of the AmEx attempt and they have done that to me before when ordering out of the country.  What type of info did they need to verify as I will send a followup email so hopefully it will get handled while I sleep - LOL!  These sneakers can drive a girl crazy - so worth it though - LOVE the ones I already own!


----------



## sabrunka

bgmommy said:


> Thank you - I just left Customer Service a message, sent an email and hopefully I will hear from them.  maybe it was because of the AmEx attempt and they have done that to me before when ordering out of the country.  What type of info did they need to verify as I will send a followup email so hopefully it will get handled while I sleep - LOL!  These sneakers can drive a girl crazy - so worth it though - LOVE the ones I already own!



Lol it is quite crazy what we do! Well for me, thing is, my credit cards are based in Canada and I live in the UK, so my billing address is different than shipping because I moved to the UK from Canada (only for a couple years). They wanted me to call them to confirm a few details and then all was good   I'm sure it will be ok for you!


----------



## kitechick

I first got the confirmation email, a few hours later a notification that the shoes were dispatched and later that day the dispatch mail incl. the DHL Express tracking number. I've ordered from them before, maybe that's the reason it went so smoothly and fast?!? Only problem is that I'm sitting at the airport right now and won't be back before next sunday...
So hopefully the delivery guy will leave the parcel with my neighbours.


----------



## ninanup

I looove my new anthracite IM Wedges:


----------



## jellylicious

Strange, I just checked my account on Matches and it says "Order Completed" but still have not received any confirmation or delivery email. I've had the same problem with my Visa the last time when I tried to order through Matches. So, i called immediately after placing the order and told Visa that it was OK. Hopefully we will get our sneakers this week!!!


----------



## jellylicious

ninanup said:


> I looove my new anthracite IM Wedges:



Congrats!  Seeing your pix, got me really excited, can't wait! Any mod pixs?


----------



## bgmommy

jellylicious said:


> Strange, I just checked my account on Matches and it says "Order Completed" but still have not received any confirmation or delivery email. I've had the same problem with my Visa the last time when I tried to order through Matches. So, i called immediately after placing the order and told Visa that it was OK. Hopefully we will get our sneakers this week!!!



Agree!  I love fraud protection, but it is always at an inopportune time - don't they know how hard it is to get an IM sneaker - LOL!  I just called Matches this morning and they don't know why I didn't get confirmation email but all is well with my order.  They have not shipped yet, but she says they have been overloaded with orders and should ship soon.  The problem is I have 3 pairs and swore I would NOT buy another and now I have these and the rouge (red) preordered.  Sometimes I think I have lost my mind when it comes to IM boots and sneakers!!!!


----------



## sabrunka

I think that as long as we can pay rent, feed ourselves, and (if it applies to you) take care of your family, who cares how many shoes you have! lol


----------



## ninanup

jellylicious said:


> Congrats!  Seeing your pix, got me really excited, can't wait! Any mod pixs?



Not yet, but will follow


----------



## fduff

Does anyone know if the sizing on Matches is actually meant to be FR sizing? They offer her shoes in EU 36-41, so I'm wondering if I purchase an EU 39, would I get her shoes with the size 39 stamped on them? They told me that her shoes are EU sizing, and that an EU 39 is UK 6 and FR 40 -- that's very confusing since by that conversion, EU 41 (the largest they offer) is a FR 42 and I know she does't make FR 42 for her shoes.  I'm in the US so it'd be a pain to get the wrong size and have to return... Thank you!!


----------



## sabrunka

I would go with it being EU sizing, and follow the basis of 41=US 10, 40=US 9 and so on and so forth!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

My boyfriend bought a pair of these and they def run a bit small.  He's usually a 10 in like Nine West and a 41 in most EU stuff so he got them in a 41 and they def fit like a 40.  So if you're a 39 you probably want them in a 40.


----------



## fduff

thehighheelsgir said:


> My boyfriend bought a pair of these and they def run a bit small.  He's usually a 10 in like Nine West and a 41 in most EU stuff so he got them in a 41 and they def fit like a 40.  So if you're a 39 you probably want them in a 40.




I'm a true US 8.5 and usually wear 39 in her shoes, which are FR sizing. So I should go with EU 39?


----------



## sabrunka

Since you're inbetween sizes, yes, go for the 39, or 40 if you want a bit of toe space.


----------



## nouvellevague~

Anybody know where theres a 38 left? Or someplace that should be getting new stock soon? I know it's a little late, but I'm hoping that theres still a chance for me to find a pair this season


----------



## sabrunka

nouvellevague~ said:


> Anybody know where theres a 38 left? Or someplace that should be getting new stock soon? I know it's a little late, but I'm hoping that theres still a chance for me to find a pair this season



Tomorrow mytheresa.com will be having them arrive on their site. Not sure which colours, but all sizes should be up.  They are thought to arrive on the site at 7:30-8AM London, UK time.


----------



## fduff

sabrunka said:


> Since you're inbetween sizes, yes, go for the 39, or 40 if you want a bit of toe space.




Thank you!


----------



## srslysweet

Beketts - http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/bekett-suede-wedge-sneakers.html


----------



## Mygen

Ladies  - i just bought a pair in Grey/taupe from mytheresa. Hurry up before they are sold out


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> Agree!  I love fraud protection, but it is always at an inopportune time - don't they know how hard it is to get an IM sneaker - LOL!  I just called Matches this morning and they don't know why I didn't get confirmation email but all is well with my order.  They have not shipped yet, but she says they have been overloaded with orders and should ship soon.  The problem is I have 3 pairs and swore I would NOT buy another and now I have these and the rouge (red) preordered.  Sometimes I think I have lost my mind when it comes to IM boots and sneakers!!!!



You also have quite a collection-nice! This is my first pair-I'm not a sneaker kind of gal-but IM's going to turn me into one. Love to see your mod pixs with the rouge!


----------



## jellylicious

Mygen said:


> Ladies  - i just bought a pair in Grey/taupe from mytheresa. Hurry up before they are sold out



What a great color combo! Some of the sizes are already gone


----------



## dessertpouch

For those who pre-ordered from LVR, did they charge your bank card the day you placed the pre-order? TIA!


----------



## sep

Can someone tell me if this website has real IM sneakers?

http://www.shopisabelmarant.com/2-isabel-marant-sneakers


----------



## humpybunny

I'm excited for the IM sneakers to come up on myTheresa! The link srslysweet provided only has one size left. Hopefully that's not all


----------



## sabrunka

I am WAY more than frustrated at the moment. My Theresa did not think at all about their European customers. I got up with the idea that everything new would come on the site around 7am UK time... But instead it came up when all of us in Europe were sleeping.  This is horrible. I was waiting for this moment all weekend and we are left with nothing.


----------



## humpybunny

sabrunka said:
			
		

> I am WAY more than frustrated at the moment. My Theresa did not think at all about their European customers. I got up with the idea that everything new would come on the site around 7am UK time... But instead it came up when all of us in Europe were sleeping.  This is horrible. I was waiting for this moment all weekend and we are left with nothing.



Oh dear, I was waiting for them as well. I don't think they'll be restocking more will they? Wow, I can't believe they did this.


----------



## chiaraV

sabrunka said:


> I am WAY more than frustrated at the moment. My Theresa did not think at all about their European customers. I got up with the idea that everything new would come on the site around 7am UK time... But instead it came up when all of us in Europe were sleeping.  This is horrible. I was waiting for this moment all weekend and we are left with nothing.[/QUOTE
> 
> same here
> did they put only the grey/taupe?


----------



## finnfan

They put new stock every time in the morning / european time. Dont kniw why they did this! Very strange and rude!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

sabrunka said:


> I am WAY more than frustrated at the moment. My Theresa did not think at all about their European customers. I got up with the idea that everything new would come on the site around 7am UK time... But instead it came up when all of us in Europe were sleeping.  This is horrible. I was waiting for this moment all weekend and we are left with nothing.



MyTheresa will get the cobalt and the black bazil also


----------



## humpybunny

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> MyTheresa will get the cobalt and the black bazil also



Do you know when they'll be arriving?


----------



## Waffle

I really wanted that colour way :cry:


----------



## sabrunka

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> MyTheresa will get the cobalt and the black bazil also



Yes omg do you know, im desperate for the cobalt!!


----------



## Pinkydream

sabrunka said:


> Yes omg do you know, im desperate for the cobalt!!



I read that) I emailed the Customer Service which they will get besides the grey. They ll show up wednesday or friday) Best of luck!! The cobalt are stunning irl, even more vibrant. Got them from Nap.


----------



## humpybunny

I really want the grey. They're easier to match. Do you know if La Garconne will price match the other websites? The only thing stopping me from ordering from them is that it's about $100 more expensive.


----------



## dorcast

dessertpouch said:


> For those who pre-ordered from LVR, did they charge your bank card the day you placed the pre-order? TIA!




I pre-ordered Dickers from them, and yes, they did charge that day.


----------



## bgmommy

sabrunka said:


> I am WAY more than frustrated at the moment. My Theresa did not think at all about their European customers. I got up with the idea that everything new would come on the site around 7am UK time... But instead it came up when all of us in Europe were sleeping.  This is horrible. I was waiting for this moment all weekend and we are left with nothing.



I would keep checking because Matches restocked later in the day after they sold out the first time and all sizes became available again.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - that is not nice!  LaGarconne still has stock available, but I am guessing they are more expensive for you to buys from the US.


----------



## bgmommy

humpybunny said:


> I really want the grey. They're easier to match. Do you know if La Garconne will price match the other websites? The only thing stopping me from ordering from them is that it's about $100 more expensive.



You could try but I do not think they will price match.  They sell for what all other US stores sell for.  The extra $100 may be worth your peace of not worrying.


----------



## bgmommy

sep said:


> I just pre-ordered the Bazils too!    I've never tried them on so I hope I ordered the right size... I wear a US 7 1/2 and I ordered a 39...  Does that sound right?



I wear a US 8 1/2 and I wear the IM 39 consistently in all boots and sneakers


----------



## bgmommy

bgmommy said:


> I also ordered from Matches, but am concerned I did not get an email confirmation, but I did get an order number.  Mine have not shipped yet.  Could you please tell me if you got an email after you placed order and how process worked for you - so bummed.  There was more stock available later that day, but did not order again for fear I would get 2 pairs.  Please let me know or if anyone else ordered from matches.  THANKS!



Mine shipped - whew!!!  I did call them yesterday to make sure all was well with my order!  Can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> Mine shipped - whew!!!  I did call them yesterday to make sure all was well with my order!  Can't wait to see these babies!


Mine did too!!!


----------



## humpybunny

I'm really disappointed I missed out on the grey ones on mytheresa :cry:. Now they're offering me the colbat and noir but I really want the grey. buying these at almost $600 is a stretch for me, I really can't afford to pay $200 more at LaGarconne. If any of you ladies hear of anywhere else restocking, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## bgmommy

humpybunny said:


> I'm really disappointed I missed out on the grey ones on mytheresa :cry:. Now they're offering me the colbat and noir but I really want the grey. buying these at almost $600 is a stretch for me, I really can't afford to pay $200 more at LaGarconne. If any of you ladies hear of anywhere else restocking, please PM me. Thanks!



Wow!  $200 more is A LOT!  I will keep an eye out for sure!  The noir are really nice though if you don't have a pair- just a thought.  NAP should be getting them as well - you may want to contact them.


----------



## humpybunny

bgmommy said:


> Wow!  $200 more is A LOT!  I will keep an eye out for sure!  The noir are really nice though if you don't have a pair- just a thought.  NAP should be getting them as well - you may want to contact them.



thank you! I will try contacting them. Matches just told me they might be receiving some stock. But their prices are about the same as La Garconne. Oh boy, this is gonna be harder than I thought


----------



## soholaleni

bgmommy said:


> Mine shipped - whew!!!  I did call them yesterday to make sure all was well with my order!  Can't wait to see these babies!





jellylicious said:


> Mine did too!!!



Same here! Very excited! If you ladies are in the U.S., do you know how Matches handles the taxes and fees payment? Are they due at time of delivery by check or do they send bill later? If you happen to know, that would great. I'm leaving town in a few days, thats why I ask. Thanks!!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

For all the ladies that are searching for the new IM sneakers, Montaighe Market (French store) has just stocked them in 4 colours, some numbers are already sold out but some aren't at the moment!

You can find them here: http://www.montaignemarket.com/D_EN_336_Isabel-Marant.html


----------



## am2022

loving all the energy!!
Blueisinfashion thanks for the info.... 

a street picture taken in Paris!!! Enjoy!


----------



## am2022

Blomst with black betty and celine trio!!!


----------



## susa

humpybunny said:


> I'm really disappointed I missed out on the grey ones on mytheresa :cry:. Now they're offering me the colbat and noir but I really want the grey. buying these at almost $600 is a stretch for me, I really can't afford to pay $200 more at LaGarconne. If any of you ladies hear of anywhere else restocking, please PM me. Thanks!



Will keep my eyes open, though the black bazil is really nice
Matches is 65 &#8364; more than mytheresa, about 100$
free6 is the free delivery code


----------



## Pinkydream

humpybunny said:


> I'm really disappointed I missed out on the grey ones on mytheresa :cry:. Now they're offering me the colbat and noir but I really want the grey. buying these at almost $600 is a stretch for me, I really can't afford to pay $200 more at LaGarconne. If any of you ladies hear of anywhere else restocking, please PM me. Thanks!



You can buy them here:

http://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_5...-suede-and-grey-leather-Bekette-sneakers.html


----------



## sabrunka

Ahhh I got so mad about the shoes not being available, but I don't even have enough funds on my card LOL I paid it off but it hasn't gone through yet, so I can't make any purchases until it is cleared, damn!! Hopefully by wednesday it should be ok for more my theresa shoes


----------



## sep

bgmommy said:


> I wear a US 8 1/2 and I wear the IM 39 consistently in all boots and sneakers


 
I called to verify that the sizes shown were FRANCE sizing so the 39 is correct!  Yay!  Can't wait to get these!  FYI I accidentally preordered a 38 initially and cancelled it so if anyone is looking for a 38 it's back on the website!


----------



## mellibelly

soholaleni said:


> Same here! Very excited! If you ladies are in the U.S., do you know how Matches handles the taxes and fees payment? Are they due at time of delivery by check or do they send bill later? If you happen to know, that would great. I'm leaving town in a few days, thats why I ask. Thanks!!



I ordered a bag from Matches a while back and I remember I got a bill for taxes/duties from DHL after I received delivery. I think it came 1-2 weeks after delivery.

I noticed la garconne charged my credit card for the bazil pre-order. I'm a little annoyed since it says they won't charge until the shoes ship in August. I've emailed to find out what's going on, but I'm super annoyed. The bazils in my size popped up on matches this weekend and I didn't order them because la garconne already charged me. Didn't want to order the same shoes twice but I'm kicking myself, on matches they were in stock and $150 cheaper. Ugh!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I'd be super mad too!!! And the same thing happened to me, Lagarconne charged my debit card. 

Does anyone know if Mytheresa will have the black bazils? If so when???


----------



## bgmommy

Are you serious LaGarconne charged already? I'd love to hear what they say. I too had black Bazil preordered (just requested cancel after I read this and my Matches ones shipped) but I have rouge preordered as well. I was happy when I read they wouldn't charge until shipped. Keep us posted! Getting these IM sneakers is like a second job!


----------



## bgmommy

On another note you may want to follow my friend Mandi on findmeamuse blog who always has all the IM sneaker updates posted!


----------



## Syma

Just received my anthracite sneakers from Matches today. I am a UK size 6 and ordered the size 40 from matches. They said that they are EU sizing but it's French and the shoes fit perfectly.


----------



## am2022

congrats!!! post pics please!



Syma said:


> Just received my anthracite sneakers from Matches today. I am a UK size 6 and ordered the size 40 from matches. They said that they are EU sizing but it's French and the shoes fit perfectly.


----------



## Waffle

bgmommy said:


> You could try but I do not think they will price match.  They sell for what all other US stores sell for.  The extra $100 may be worth your peace of not worrying.



That is exactly the piece of advice I followed.. I really wanted the gris colour way, so I bit the bullet and pre-ordered from lagarconne after missing out on Mytheresa. 
$200+ difference when converting to get delivered to Australia. Oh well.. at least I will have the colour I want..


----------



## chiaraV

ninanup said:


> I looove my new anthracite IM Wedges:



can I ask you if the anthracite ones are a dark colour?I'm on the waiting list in a store and I don't know if I should wait or get the grey/taupe on line..I'd rather have a darker colour,tks!


----------



## sammytheMUA

is it too late to pre order?
also will there be an all black color way coming soon??
one more question, those who have wide feet did yall order your true size?


----------



## AestHetiC

shoot. i missed out again. T_T


----------



## debradoll

i was on my way home from work and saw my size in the new all black bazils and ordered them on my iphone! SO excited i couldnt believe it. i was upset tho that la garconne charged my debit card even when they said they dont until it ships.

i called the lady and she said that it's only pending and the transaction should go away within a few hours... we'll see about that.

either way i can't wait til they arrive! so worth it.. even if i have to pay the extra $150 diff from matches.


----------



## soholaleni

mellibelly said:


> I ordered a bag from Matches a while back and I remember I got a bill for taxes/duties from DHL after I received delivery. I think it came 1-2 weeks after delivery.
> 
> I noticed la garconne charged my credit card for the bazil pre-order. I'm a little annoyed since it says they won't charge until the shoes ship in August. I've emailed to find out what's going on, but I'm super annoyed. The bazils in my size popped up on matches this weekend and I didn't order them because la garconne already charged me. Didn't want to order the same shoes twice but I'm kicking myself, on matches they were in stock and $150 cheaper. Ugh!



Thanks for your input


----------



## AEGIS

Mygen said:


> Ladies  - i just bought a pair in Grey/taupe from mytheresa. Hurry up before they are sold out




i wish i had seen this earlier


----------



## humpybunny

Ladies, I need some opinions. I've been offered the bazils in black or the beige/white. I'm leaning towards the beige because I'm afraid the black will look like any other regular high top sneakers and I have way too many black shoes anyway (not sneakers, heels), but I want something different. On the other hand, the beige is more prone to getting dirty. My mom thinks I should get the black because if I wear it with black leggings, it will give me the illusion of longer legs, hahah. 

So, Opinions please?


----------



## Waffle

humpybunny said:


> Ladies, I need some opinions. I've been offered the bazils in black or the beige/white. I'm leaning towards the beige because I'm afraid the black will look like any other regular high top sneakers and I have way too many black shoes anyway (not sneakers, heels), but I want something different. On the other hand, the beige is more prone to getting dirty. My mom thinks I should get the black because if I wear it with black leggings, it will give me the illusion of longer legs, hahah.
> 
> So, Opinions please?



I had the exact same dilemma, and was offered the same advice from my mum (good to see some things are universal.. hehe)
I ordered the beige / white as I have more casual clothes in lighter colours - taupe, olive, beige etc..
All my work clothes are darker and I have a lot of black heels and boots that I already wear. Since these won't be worn to work, I went with what went well with my casual wardrobe. Just my opinion though


----------



## humpybunny

Waffle said:
			
		

> I had the exact same dilemma, and was offered the same advice from my mum (good to see some things are universal.. hehe)
> I ordered the beige / white as I have more casual clothes in lighter colours - taupe, olive, beige etc..
> All my work clothes are darker and I have a lot of black heels and boots that I already wear. Since these won't be worn to work, I went with what went well with my casual wardrobe. Just my opinion though



Great minds think alike! Do yours get dirty easily? I get upset when I come home and see dirt marks on my shoes. I really like the beige but the thought of getting them dirty


----------



## Waffle

humpybunny said:


> Great minds think alike! Do yours get dirty easily? I get upset when I come home and see dirt marks on my shoes. I really like the beige but the thought of getting them dirty



I haven't got mine yet, but I scotchgard the crap out of all my suede boots and shoes . 
Saying that though, black suede looks dirty after a while too, instead of going dark like lighter shades do, it just goes lighter..


----------



## mellibelly

debradoll said:


> i was on my way home from work and saw my size in the new all black bazils and ordered them on my iphone! SO excited i couldnt believe it. i was upset tho that la garconne charged my debit card even when they said they dont until it ships.
> 
> i called the lady and she said that it's only pending and the transaction should go away within a few hours... we'll see about that.
> 
> either way i can't wait til they arrive! so worth it.. even if i have to pay the extra $150 diff from matches.



The la garconne charge has been on my card since Saturday, still there late Monday. I'm also still waiting for them to credit my card for a pair of Reas I returned that they have since re-sold grr. Learned my lesson, it bazils pop up on matches, mytheresa or nap I'm ordering stat. So much stress for a pair of sneakers, it IS a full time job getting these babies!


----------



## debradoll

mellibelly said:


> The la garconne charge has been on my card since Saturday, still there late Monday. I'm also still waiting for them to credit my card for a pair of Reas I returned that they have since re-sold grr. Learned my lesson, it bazils pop up on matches, mytheresa or nap I'm ordering stat. So much stress for a pair of sneakers, it IS a full time job getting these babies!


aw man. i guess i wont order from la garconne anymore either but i was so desperate and had been looking all over for the black bazils. the things we do!!  thanks for your input mellibelly!


----------



## debradoll

matches just restocked! bazil and bekett ladies!!!


----------



## AestHetiC

debradoll said:


> matches just restocked! bazil and bekett ladies!!!



Omg i was just putting in my info and they sold out!! Argh!!!!!!


----------



## rhinabi

debradoll said:


> i was on my way home from work and saw my size in the new all black bazils and ordered them on my iphone! SO excited i couldnt believe it. i was upset tho that la garconne charged my debit card even when they said they dont until it ships.
> 
> i called the lady and she said that it's only pending and the transaction should go away within a few hours... we'll see about that.
> 
> either way i can't wait til they arrive! so worth it.. even if i have to pay the extra $150 diff from matches.



Congrats on the Bazils! I love mine. Anyway, when I ordered the Rouge Bekkets from La Garconne, the charge was on there for a few days.


----------



## susa

Does somebody know when the bobby/ betty sneaker will hit the stores?
I saw a pic somewhere showing them in wonderful colors

 Thanks


----------



## ninanup

chiaraV said:
			
		

> can I ask you if the anthracite ones are a dark colour?I'm on the waiting list in a store and I don't know if I should wait or get the grey/taupe on line..I'd rather have a darker colour,tks!



Yes they definitely are a darker color. I think you should go for the grey ones rather than grey/taupe if you like to have a darker color


----------



## sabrunka

Receiving my black bazils today!! Ill be at work but they should be waiting for me when I get home  I will take pics for sure!


----------



## chiaraV

ninanup said:


> Yes they definitely are a darker color. I think you should go for the grey ones rather than grey/taupe if you like to have a darker color


thank you!hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on them soon!


----------



## jen_sparro

Ladies, there are still some available on YouHeShe, I'm sorely tempted to pull the trigger on the Black Bazils, but my size just sold out *grumble, slaps self*


----------



## chiaraV

jen_sparro said:


> Ladies, there are still some available on YouHeShe, I'm sorely tempted to pull the trigger on the Black Bazils, but my size just sold out *grumble, slaps self*




my size is the only one sold out in grey..damn


----------



## jen_sparro

chiaraV said:


> my size is the only one sold out in grey..damn



Sorry about that!  I hope you manage to get a pair, there were plenty of sizes earlier today (they must've just been put up), but I checked a few hours later and yeah, pretty much all sold out... I thought the craze would be easing off by now


----------



## Mygen

Just bought bazil, wee


----------



## Flyboy2

Mygen said:


> Just bought bazil, wee


  where is the picture ??? I can't see it :cry: Now I can  those are sharp.


----------



## jellylicious

My beketts are HERE from Matches. That was fast! Dying to open it but I'm at work.


----------



## sabrunka

jellylicious said:
			
		

> My beketts are HERE from Matches. That was fast! Dying to open it but I'm at work.



My bazils are at home waiting for me as well from Matches! Cant wait to go home and see them!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Now we want some mod pics Jelly!



jellylicious said:


> My beketts are HERE from Matches. That was fast! Dying to open it but I'm at work.


----------



## am2022

congrats they are lovely!



Mygen said:


> Just bought bazil, wee


----------



## am2022

Another yay sabrunka!!! So worth the wait!



sabrunka said:


> My bazils are at home waiting for me as well from Matches! Cant wait to go home and see them!


----------



## humpybunny

mod pics please!!


----------



## jellylicious

Mygen said:


> Just bought bazil, wee


Beauties! Congrats!



sabrunka said:


> My bazils are at home waiting for me as well from Matches! Cant wait to go home and see them!


Mod pixs please! 



amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Now we want some mod pics Jelly!


Ama-hope they fit! Will post some for sure! I can't wait for you to get yours too and love to see everyone's pixs.



humpybunny said:


> mod pics please!!


Second that!


----------



## Ilgin

My cousin is in UK for 3 weeks and she'll try to hunt down a pair of Beketts for me, hope they aren't already sold out everywhere in London ...:wondering


----------



## ShoeLover

Pictures ladies please!!! And more info on the sizing. I ordered 1 size up because I read they run small, but then heard they run tts and on some blog I read they run big...


----------



## sabrunka

Ok everyone, I got my shoooessiies! SO here I go. I got a size 41. I am a true to size US 9.5.. Sometimes a 10. They fit perfectly. If you have bigger feet than me, they will be too small. 

And here is a pic! They don't even feel like they have a wedge!


----------



## Syma

^^ I would say they run true to size if you follow the Net a Porter shoe sizing guide below

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/sizechart.nap?productID=198596&tab=1

Despite some websites saying that the sneaker sizing is EU, IMO it is in fact French. HTH.


----------



## Syma

sabrunka said:


> Ok everyone, I got my shoooessiies! SO here I go. I got a size 41. I am a true to size US 9.5.. Sometimes a 10. They fit perfectly. If you have bigger feet than me, they will be too small.
> 
> And here is a pic! They don't even feel like they have a wedge!



Many congrats! They look awesome


----------



## AestHetiC

sabrunka said:


> Ok everyone, I got my shoooessiies! SO here I go. I got a size 41. I am a true to size US 9.5.. Sometimes a 10. They fit perfectly. If you have bigger feet than me, they will be too small.
> 
> And here is a pic! They don't even feel like they have a wedge!


 

Super cute! Congrats on scooping up the bazils! 
One question, if i'm a US 7, would i probably be better off getting a 39 instead of a 38 then?!


----------



## ShoeLover

Love them on you *Sabrunka*! Thanks for the pic and the info!
*AestHetiC*- I am also a us size 7 and preordered the 38 just to be safe but I'm afraid they'll be too large...


----------



## sabrunka

AestHetiC said:


> Super cute! Congrats on scooping up the bazils!
> One question, if i'm a US 7, would i probably be better off getting a 39 instead of a 38 then?!



Honestly I think the 38 should be fine for you!! The 39 might be too large, but if you like extra toe space, go for the 39!


----------



## chiaraV

sabrunka said:


> Honestly I think the 38 should be fine for you!! The 39 might be too large, but if you like extra toe space, go for the 39!




I'm a US 7 and i tried in a store both 38 and 39...38 fits perfectly,a little bit tight but I was told the suede will stretch out,39 was fine but they could become a little big after some use...38 looks way better on the feet...I'll go for a 38


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks ladies!!! You always deliver!!!


----------



## AestHetiC

Thanks ladies for the input!! Now if only I can get my hands on a pair in 38! So bummed that i had one in my cart last night but lost it to someone who put their CC info in before i did. =(


----------



## sep

sabrunka said:


> Ok everyone, I got my shoooessiies! SO here I go. I got a size 41. I am a true to size US 9.5.. Sometimes a 10. They fit perfectly. If you have bigger feet than me, they will be too small.
> 
> And here is a pic! They don't even feel like they have a wedge!


 
Super cute!  I'm glad I preordered black...  I had such a hard time deciding...  I love them all!


----------



## french affair

Syma said:


> ^^ I would say they run true to size if you follow the Net a Porter shoe sizing guide below
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/sizechart.nap?productID=198596&tab=1
> 
> Despite some websites saying that the sneaker sizing is EU, IMO it is in fact French. HTH.



EU and FR sizing is the same...


----------



## debradoll

chiaraV said:


> I'm a US 7 and i tried in a store both 38 and 39...38 fits perfectly,a little bit tight but I was told the suede will stretch out,39 was fine but they could become a little big after some use...38 looks way better on the feet...I'll go for a 38


im nervous, the bazils will be my first pair of Isabel marants. Before I ordered I emailed matches and my usual vod boutique store that carries IM in tx. I told them im a US size 8 and both sales associates told me to order 38 and that they're both size 8's also and have tried their isabels in 38 and it fits perfectly.

anyone else think this is correct?


----------



## debradoll

rhinabi said:


> Congrats on the Bazils! I love mine. Anyway, when I ordered the Rouge Bekkets from La Garconne, the charge was on there for a few days.


Thanks rhinabi! I cant wait for them!


----------



## debradoll

AestHetiC said:


> Omg i was just putting in my info and they sold out!! Argh!!!!!!


oh no im sorry! i would check obsessively at the site. lesley from matches also told me they're planning to get a shipment of the all cream colored bekett/bazils soon!


----------



## Waffle

french affair said:


> EU and FR sizing is the same...



Nope, not according to NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/sizechart.nap?productID=314594&tab=1

FR 37 = EU (IT) 38, etc


----------



## humpybunny

debradoll said:
			
		

> oh no im sorry! i would check obsessively at the site. lesley from matches also told me they're planning to get a shipment of the all cream colored bekett/bazils soon!



Hi, do you know when they'll be receiving them?


----------



## jellylicious

I'm US7.5 TTS and 38's fits me perfectly. There's a tad bit of room but with thicker socks in the winter, they'll fit like a glove. Can't believe how comfy they are!!! Here's a quick mod pix.


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> I'm US7.5 TTS and 38's fits me perfectly. There's a tad bit of room but with thicker socks in the winter, they'll fit like a glove. Can't believe how comfy they are!!! Here's a quick mod pix.



These looks awesome on you! Congrats!!


----------



## lucabela

jellylicious said:


> I'm US7.5 TTS and 38's fits me perfectly. There's a tad bit of room but with thicker socks in the winter, they'll fit like a glove. Can't believe how comfy they are!!! Here's a quick mod pix.



Wow!  These look great on you.  Are these the anthracites?  I have the anthracites also and this makes me happy I chose them


----------



## debradoll

humpybunny said:


> Hi, do you know when they'll be receiving them?


i asked her! i asked if they were expecting more shipment and they said just the cream ones


----------



## debradoll

debradoll said:


> i asked her! i asked if they were expecting more shipment and they said just the cream ones


oh sorry i read it wrong. lol no i do not but i plan to check the site often


----------



## debradoll

humpybunny said:


> Hi, do you know when they'll be receiving them?


oh sorry i read it wrong. lol no i do not but i plan to check the site often. you could always try to email customer service at matches and see what they say!


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:
			
		

> these looks awesome on you! Congrats!!



ty!!!


----------



## jellylicious

lucabela said:
			
		

> Wow!  These look great on you.  Are these the anthracites?  I have the anthracites also and this makes me happy I chose them



They are indeed the anthracites. I'm so happy I got this color for my first pair. Please post when you get them.


----------



## jen_sparro

jellylicious said:


> I'm US7.5 TTS and 38's fits me perfectly. There's a tad bit of room but with thicker socks in the winter, they'll fit like a glove. Can't believe how comfy they are!!! Here's a quick mod pix.



Wow! They look so awesome on you! Must get myself a pair next round...


----------



## debradoll

jellylicious said:


> I'm US7.5 TTS and 38's fits me perfectly. There's a tad bit of room but with thicker socks in the winter, they'll fit like a glove. Can't believe how comfy they are!!! Here's a quick mod pix.


they look AMAZING! congrats!!!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Jelly you are so rocking
The anthracite!!! Mine arrived as well
But haven't opened the boxes yet as
I'm taking the kids on a vacay Tom and as usual I
Have to pack!!! 



jellylicious said:


> I'm US7.5 TTS and 38's fits me perfectly. There's a tad bit of room but with thicker socks in the winter, they'll fit like a glove. Can't believe how comfy they are!!! Here's a quick mod pix.


----------



## Syma

jellylicious said:


> They are indeed the anthracites. I'm so happy I got this color for my first pair. Please post when you get them.



Yay, we are anthracite twins. I love them too over the all black bazils. Many congrats they look perfect with the IM jacket


----------



## Syma

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Jelly you are so rocking
> The anthracite!!! Mine arrived as well
> But haven't opened the boxes yet as
> I'm taking the kids on a vacay Tom and as usual I
> Have to pack!!!




Open, open, the suspense would be killing me! Many congrats


----------



## sabrunka

Hey guys, as a little sort of 'hint', I recommend scouring EVERY ebay site you can! I know a few aren't in English but it is worth it. I just got myself a pair of the ivory/khaki (I think it's khaki) on the French ebay for $520!!! They were worn a couple times but there is no sign of wear except for a bit of darkening on the soles...


----------



## Lana!

I noticed that mytheres already shows the bazil ones in an outfit. 

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/boucle-jacket.html

I guess they will be online soon!


----------



## jellylicious

jen_sparro said:


> Wow! They look so awesome on you! Must get myself a pair next round...





debradoll said:


> they look AMAZING! congrats!!!





amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Jelly you are so rocking
> The anthracite!!! Mine arrived as well
> But haven't opened the boxes yet as
> I'm taking the kids on a vacay Tom and as usual I
> Have to pack!!!





Syma said:


> Yay, we are anthracite twins. I love them too over the all black bazils. Many congrats they look perfect with the IM jacket



Thanks ladies! Hope to wear them out soon!  

Ama: You must be going 100 miles to get everyone packed and ready!!! Going anywhere fun/exotic? Hope you got a chance-waiting anxiously here!


----------



## Lana!

He ladies, just a quick question.... do you think you will wear those babies in 2-3 years? I already have a pair and I am a bit anxious that maybe they are totally out next season and even though I KNOW that you should wear what you like and not what others tell you to wear, but still... I dont know if I should spend so much money I shoes I just wear 1-2 seasons... hmm....


----------



## susa

i don't think that I will wear them in 2-3 years
the betty sneakers maybe, but not the beketts


----------



## am2022

I think longevity wise I will wear them as 50% of my life is spent watching my husband and daughters games! I still have a 7
Year old and a 4 year old who are
Also being groomed into some kind of sports!
By the way watched baseball live at safeco field last week and and a random couple walked up to me and said how cool my sneakers looked!!


----------



## runningbird

Lana! said:
			
		

> He ladies, just a quick question.... do you think you will wear those babies in 2-3 years? I already have a pair and I am a bit anxious that maybe they are totally out next season and even though I KNOW that you should wear what you like and not what others tell you to wear, but still... I dont know if I should spend so much money I shoes I just wear 1-2 seasons... hmm....



That's a great question. You just never know how long a trend will last. Maybe they'll be the next Converse and last for decades. &#128522; 

I have the Bobby's from last season & I foresee wearing them indefinitely. They're a bit understated tho.


----------



## humpybunny

Lana! said:


> He ladies, just a quick question.... do you think you will wear those babies in 2-3 years? I already have a pair and I am a bit anxious that maybe they are totally out next season and even though I KNOW that you should wear what you like and not what others tell you to wear, but still... I dont know if I should spend so much money I shoes I just wear 1-2 seasons... hmm....


 
I would like to know this too! I mean, these are really expensive for a pair of sneakers, but way too cute to resist hahah. But I am worried about it's longevity. I want to be able to wear them for a good couple of years, without looking outdated.


----------



## OrangeFizz

When you buy an "it" item, always ask if it really is your style or an act of fashion, because if it isn't, once the hype is gone you can still be stylish or be out of fashion...I hope that makes sense. An example are the studded Chloe boots that were re-released this year, a close friend lived in her pair since she got them over 3+ years, they went out of fashion but the boots fit her style so well, you would never guess it was a by-gone "it" item. If these shoes don't fit your style be prepared to enjoy them immensely now, but also be prepared to let them go...


----------



## Lana!

I still think the Isabel Marant Sneakers are more extravangant and "into-your-face" than the Susana Boots. I own a grey pair of IM and love them to death. They are so comfy and still make my legs look slim. I can wear them all day and they are just... perfect  I bought a pair of black ones from Ash (http://www.styleclinic.co.uk/graphics/detail_images/photo95.jpg) and they are awsome, too. But now I want coloured ones aswell and I really like the all blue from IM... but I want a Stella McCartney Falabella Bag, so now I have to decide if I spend 400 EUR on the IM and postpone my Falabella purchase...


----------



## Mygen

I just received these babies from mytheresa. However, I bought the black bazil a few days ago. I don't know if should keep these beckett? I love the color combination..


----------



## sabrunka

Keep both  lol


----------



## chiaraV

the color combination is gorgeous..keep it!


----------



## jellylicious

I would keep both too since one's black and this color combo is a neutral. They look really great on you.


----------



## Mygen

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I would keep both too since one's black and this color combo is a neutral. They look really great on you.



Thanks a lot.. I still have a few days to think about it. I really like them.


----------



## fduff

Is there anyone here who's based in the USA and purchased IM sneakers or boots from Matches? Their price isn't DDP, so I'm curious how much DHL charges for the customs fee... Thanks!


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> I think longevity wise I will wear them as 50% of my life is spent watching my husband and daughters games! I still have a 7
> Year old and a 4 year old who are
> Also being groomed into some kind of sports!
> By the way watched baseball live at safeco field last week and and a random couple walked up to me and said how cool my sneakers looked!!



You must be the coolest mom around!


----------



## soholaleni

Mygen said:


> I just received these babies from mytheresa. However, I bought the black bazil a few days ago. I don't know if should keep these beckett? I love the color combination..



I think you are asking a group of enablers  I would say to keep both unless you really want the $$ from one pair to buy something else that you otherwise would have to pass up. That's how I judge how badly I want to keep something.. They look great though!


----------



## Mygen

soholaleni said:
			
		

> I think you are asking a group of enablers  I would say to keep both unless you really want the $$ from one pair to buy something else that you otherwise would have to pass up. That's how I judge how badly I want to keep something.. They look great though!



Thanks for sharing your opinion. But yeah, i think you are right. The point is I don't know if i Can justify it - and if I rather would buy something else


----------



## mellibelly

Loving all the photos!!

Curve Los Angeles tells me their sneakers already shipped from France so they should be arriving soon. If anyone is still looking for a pair give them a call. I ordered my Bazils from Curve and will cancel my pre-order with La Garconne so the 37 may pop back up.


----------



## Brigitte031

mellibelly said:


> Loving all the photos!!
> 
> Curve Los Angeles tells me their sneakers already shipped from France so they should be arriving soon. If anyone is still looking for a pair give them a call. I ordered my Bazils from Curve and will cancel my pre-order with La Garconne so the 37 may pop back up.



Did Curve mention how much their sneakers will cost? I'm trying to avoid paying the higher La Garconne price.  (I mean... if Curve charges the higher price PLUS taxes it wouldn't be worth it for me even though I could actually go in-store to take a look at the colors!)

Thanks!!


----------



## Gimmiebags

My Bekket's arrived last night from Montaigne market! I'd highly recommend them, super fast shipping!

I'm an EU 40 and I opted for the FR 40 and it fits perfectly.

On NAP They advised me to go for a 41 which I did with the dickers but they were far too big! For me it seems FR sizing is just the same as EU. 

I love my Sneakers. They are so comfy! 
Can't wait to wear them!

I will also be getting the Black Bazils if I can hunt them down!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I received my black Bazils yesterday.
Based on most of the advice I read in this thread and elsewhere I went up a size from my usual EU size (and the size I usually take in Isabel Marant) and I needn't have.  I'm not exactly swimming in them but even with thick socks they're big on me so not sure if I'm going to keep them.  
Luckily my pre-orders still to come for beige Bazil & blue Betty/Bobby are in my usual size! 
Note to self - I take a size 38 in Isabel Marant shoes & boots!!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314594

electric blue Bekett has just arrived at NAP US!!!


----------



## bgmommy

Straight-Laced said:


> I received my black Bazils yesterday.
> Based on most of the advice I read in this thread and elsewhere I went up a size from my usual EU size (and the size I usually take in Isabel Marant) and I needn't have.  I'm not exactly swimming in them but even with thick socks they're big on me so not sure if I'm going to keep them.
> Luckily my pre-orders still to come for beige Bazil & blue Betty/Bobby are in my usual size!
> Note to self - I take a size 38 in Isabel Marant shoes & boots!!!!



Oh shoot!  I totally agree...everyone needs to take their IM size in these as well.  I keep reading how our IM friends are sizing up a whole size from their usual and there really is no need.  I am a US 8 1/2 sometimes a 9 and I am an IM 39 in all sneakers, boots and sandals.  I am also a 39 in Chanel, Louboutin and a 38 1/2 in Chloe.  I am glad you have your others ordered in your correct size!


----------



## soholaleni

Still waiting impatiently on my black Bazils!! DHL had my address incorrect and could not deliver yesterday. They said on the phone that they would redeliver today but as of now the status says that they are being held and not out for delivery. Need to call again! I leave town on Sunday so if I don't get them by tomorrow I have to wait 10 more days..Darn


----------



## chicjean

So, Metier cancelled my order because they're closing 

Anyone know where I can find a pair of black or anthracite Bekkets in a 38?? Been seriously calling everywhere I can think of!


----------



## bgmommy

chicjean said:


> So, Metier cancelled my order because they're closing
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a pair of black or anthracite Bekkets in a 38?? Been seriously calling everywhere I can think of!



did you email NAP?  I assume you tried LaGarconne, called Barneys, Bergdorf Goodman, My Thereasa, Matches etc.  You may want to follow Marantphiles and findmeamuse.  Both Mandi and Aliya always post leads on who is getting what sneakers and when.  Good Luck and I will keep an eye out!  I cancelled black Bazils and LaGarconne, but a 39 that should pop up soon.


----------



## chicjean

bgmommy said:


> did you email NAP?  I assume you tried LaGarconne, called Barneys, Bergdorf Goodman, My Thereasa, Matches etc.  You may want to follow Marantphiles and findmeamuse.  Both Mandi and Aliya always post leads on who is getting what sneakers and when.  Good Luck and I will keep an eye out!  I cancelled black Bazils and LaGarconne, but a 39 that should pop up soon.



I have called all of those places! Although, I want to try Barney's and Bergdorfs again. I also follow both of those blogs- love them  I'll keep an eye on La Garconne, but a 39 may be too big. I'm kind of hoping that I can snatch them from NAP- I've requested that they be placed in my cart when they become available, but I know that's not a guarantee that I'll be able to snatch them up! Thank you


----------



## am2022

Sorry to hear that chic!
Morgan Clare uk has been taking preorders since last month ! I have both black and anthracite preordered from them but when matches had them
Last week , I decided to just get these babies earlier!
They won't take prepayments but will Email you 48'hrs bEfore they post products online so you may purchase it!!!
Good luck !! 




chicjean said:


> So, Metier cancelled my order because they're closing
> 
> Anyone know wher I can find a pair of black or anthracite Bekkets in a 38?? Been seriously calling everywhere I can think of!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> Sorry to hear that chic!
> Morgan Clare uk has been taking preorders since last month ! I have both black and anthracite preordered from them but when matches had them
> Last week , I decided to just get these babies earlier!
> They won't take prepayments but will Email you 48'hrs bEfore they post products online so you may purchase it!!!
> Good luck !!



Ooo, I will try reaching out to them. Thank you! I missed them on Matches because I had already pre-ordered mine and figured I didn't need to order the same thing twice


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> Sorry to hear that chic!
> Morgan Clare uk has been taking preorders since last month ! I have both black and anthracite preordered from them but when matches had them
> Last week , I decided to just get these babies earlier!
> They won't take prepayments but will Email you 48'hrs bEfore they post products online so you may purchase it!!!
> Good luck !!



Amacasa - good call...totally forgot about them and I too have Bazils preordered from them. Are you going to do both the anthracite and the black?  It's such addiction isn't it?  I finally came to reality and cancelled my red knowing I would not wear them much when the Bazils arrived yesterday!!! I hope all is well.  I hear what you are saying about attending sporting events - these sneakers are the best!  Between my 3 boys I average 11 baseball games a week!!!  Not to mentions their lacrosse, hockey, basketball and football - LOL!!!  Hip mom shoes for sure!


----------



## am2022

BG!! I've missed you!!! I know ... These sneakers are addicting... 
I havent tried the black and anthracite but Might be leaning towards keeping both!!! The red was an impulse buy ( nights when you are on your laptop and sipping wine are dangerous nights ! ) thought of canceling but then
LVR emailed
That it had shipped so might as well
Take a little peek  
What colors are you keeping so far?




bgmommy said:


> Amacasa - good call...totally forgot about them and I too have Bazils preordered from them. Are you going to do both the anthracite and the black?  It's such addiction isn't it?  I finally came to reality and cancelled my red knowing I would not wear them much when the Bazils arrived yesterday!!! I hope all is well.  I hear what you are saying about attending sporting events - these sneakers are the best!  Between my 3 boys I average 11 baseball games a week!!!  Not to mentions their lacrosse, hockey, basketball and football - LOL!!!  Hip mom shoes for sure!


----------



## mellibelly

Brigitte031 said:


> Did Curve mention how much their sneakers will cost? I'm trying to avoid paying the higher La Garconne price.  (I mean... if Curve charges the higher price PLUS taxes it wouldn't be worth it for me even though I could actually go in-store to take a look at the colors!)
> 
> Thanks!!



Curve is the same price as La Garconne, $685 and with tax it was $744.94, but it's worth it because I really can't wait until August, especially with everyone getting their orders from online now. I think all the stores here in the US are the same price. HTH!


----------



## ShoeLover

mellibelly said:


> Loving all the photos!!
> 
> Curve Los Angeles tells me their sneakers already shipped from France so they should be arriving soon. If anyone is still looking for a pair give them a call. I ordered my Bazils from Curve and will cancel my pre-order with La Garconne so the 37 may pop back up.



Thanks for the tip!!! I called a couple of hours ago and apparently I got the very last pair! The SA said it'd probably be about a couple of weeks! I just cancelled my preorder with Lagarconne too so a 38 should become available soon. Also, I decided to go with the 37 instead of the 38.

I am still hoping NAP will have them sooner! lol! I actually sent them 2 emails (from different email accounts) to request to be put in the waiting list and both times they told me they were not getting the bazils. And this morning they had the blue ones, go figure!


----------



## sabrunka

Sighhh I really want the blue ones... If anyone gets the blue ones in a size 41 and wants to swap for a pair of 41 black bazils or 41 ivory/grey... PLEASE LET ME KNOW! Lol


----------



## runningbird

In case anyone is interested there's a store in Santa Barbara, CA that is expecting the Beketts in Aug/Sept. I just preordered them & they're $665.00. The store is called Diani Boutique & their # is toll free (877)342.6474. Not sure what colors they are getting in. Anthracite for sure.


----------



## chicjean

runningbird said:
			
		

> In case anyone is interested there's a store in Santa Barbara, CA that is expecting the Beketts in Aug/Sept. I just preordered them & they're $665.00. The store is called Diani Boutique & their # is toll free (877)342.6474. Not sure what colors they are getting in. Anthracite for sure.



Did they let you preorder with a deposit or just put you on a waitlist? I called this morning and they only put me on a list....


----------



## runningbird

chicjean said:
			
		

> Did they let you preorder with a deposit or just put you on a waitlist? I called this morning and they only put me on a list....



They let me preorder (had to pay in full) and then sent me an email receipt with the detailed item purchased. I'm just glad the hunt is over for me. It was harrowing there for awhile. Now I can just sit back and day dream until they are on my feet.


----------



## chicjean

runningbird said:


> They let me preorder (had to pay in full) and then sent me an email receipt with the detailed item purchased. I'm just glad the hunt is over for me. It was harrowing there for awhile. Now I can just sit back and day dream until they are on my feet.



Weird! I'm going to call them back then.


----------



## mellibelly

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks for the tip!!! I called a couple of hours ago and apparently I got the very last pair! The SA said it'd probably be about a couple of weeks! I just cancelled my preorder with Lagarconne too so a 38 should become available soon. Also, I decided to go with the 37 instead of the 38.
> 
> I am still hoping NAP will have them sooner! lol! I actually sent them 2 emails (from different email accounts) to request to be put in the waiting list and both times they told me they were not getting the bazils. And this morning they had the blue ones, go figure!



Glad you got a pair!! Yes, the SA I spoke to said they would be in very, very soon and they couldn't give an exact date because of customs, but they shipped last week. Fingers crossed it's quick 

I've heard they run tts and all my IM shoes are 37 so I think you will be fine with the 37.


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> BG!! I've missed you!!! I know ... These sneakers are addicting...
> I havent tried the black and anthracite but Might be leaning towards keeping both!!! The red was an impulse buy ( nights when you are on your laptop and sipping wine are dangerous nights ! ) thought of canceling but then
> LVR emailed
> That it had shipped so might as well
> Take a little peek
> What colors are you keeping so far?



Oh you are the best - miss you too!  I have been trying to behave 

LOL about the red impulse buy - that is the same scenario I bought them in, but I know I will not wear them much - pretty sure I am a significant amount older than you, but I LOVE them  I only got the black Bazils this season.  I have the navy and ecru Bekket( I think you have them too) and the black Betty and the White Betty that I wear constantly with shorts and for comfort.  I thought my collection would not be complete without the all black Bazil - lol!  

Let me know about the red!!! I will live vicariously through you!!!!

I am trying to be more reasonable with my lifestyle and what I will actually wear - I owned the Willows for a few days, but knew they just weren't me - haha!

Tell me about your "collection" - what other fun IM itms are you eyeing for fall because I always admire your taste!!!


----------



## Gimmiebags

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip!!! I called a couple of hours ago and apparently I got the very last pair! The SA said it'd probably be about a couple of weeks! I just cancelled my preorder with Lagarconne too so a 38 should become available soon. Also, I decided to go with the 37 instead of the 38.
> 
> I am still hoping NAP will have them sooner! lol! I actually sent them 2 emails (from different email accounts) to request to be put in the waiting list and both times they told me they were not getting the bazils. And this morning they had the blue ones, go figure!



NAP have a special service for customers who consistently spend a large amount of money with them. 

Part of this service is to offer these customers first pick on any new stock before it goes live on the site.

For this reason they will not accept email requests from people who are not part of that group.

Sad but true


----------



## Pinkydream

sabrunka said:


> Sighhh I really want the blue ones... If anyone gets the blue ones in a size 41 and wants to swap for a pair of 41 black bazils or 41 ivory/grey... PLEASE LET ME KNOW! Lol



Mytheresa will for sure have the blue ones) I'd highly recommend stalking their page on monday and wednesday!!


----------



## finnfan

I recived my black Bazils, i orderd size up and they fit fine, with a little bit of space, but im gonna wear them wit a bit ticker socks during the winter. And they are sooo comfortable, I allmost dont feal the wedge.


----------



## Barbora

How true to size do the Bekket sneakers run? Usually I am a European 37 and I'm wondering what size to order. Sometimes I even buy 38 for comfy fit.


----------



## Straight-Laced

bgmommy said:


> Oh shoot!  I totally agree...everyone needs to take their IM size in these as well.  I keep reading how our IM friends are sizing up a whole size from their usual and there really is no need.  I am a US 8 1/2 sometimes a 9 and I am an IM 39 in all sneakers, boots and sandals.  I am also a 39 in Chanel, Louboutin and a 38 1/2 in Chloe.  I am glad you have your others ordered in your correct size!




Thanks bgmommy!  The 39s are probably going to be OK and TBH I'm just relieved that at least I finally know my size and didn't resort to buying the wrong size at an outrageous price on ebay  
And I managed to grab the 38 anthracite when they popped back up on matches last week, so I think I'm good for IM sneakers this season!


----------



## sabrunka

Barbora said:
			
		

> How true to size do the Bekket sneakers run? Usually I am a European 37 and I'm wondering what size to order. Sometimes I even buy 38 for comfy fit.



I would recommend the 38s... Its best to have a comfy fit with shoes such as these!

Do you guys think I should keep both of my pairs of sneakers? I got the all black bazils and also the ivory/khaki pair. I love both but.. haha ah whatever ill probably keep both.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Keep both! And post some pics


----------



## mellibelly

I would keep both! The black and ivory are so different. I would love to see pics too!


----------



## JulieLee

I just read all the pages of this thread and than I realized I hadn't registered yet! I realllyyyyy want to buy my first pair of these amazing wedges! I want the all black ones, but to be honest I don't like the new Bazil's that much. Does someone know if the Bekkets are still available somewhere in black (size 37)? 

I'm desperate! 

These are the ones that I'm looking for: http://www.roc4life.com/wp-content/uploads/Isabel-Marant-Bekket-Black-Sneakers2.jpg
(I figure I am not allowed to post any pictures just yet?)


----------



## JulieLee

JulieLee said:


> I just read all the pages of this thread and *then* I realized I hadn't registered yet! I realllyyyyy want to buy my first pair of these amazing wedges! I want the all black ones, but to be honest I don't like the new Bazil's that much. Does someone know if the Bekkets are still available somewhere in black (size 37)?
> 
> I'm desperate!
> 
> These are the ones that I'm looking for: http://www.roc4life.com/wp-content/uploads/Isabel-Marant-Bekket-Black-Sneakers2.jpg
> (I figure I am not allowed to post any pictures just yet?)









I did it! This version are the ones I meant.


----------



## JulieLee

Are these also the black ones or anthracite?


----------



## lalauriste

sabrunka said:


> Sighhh I really want the blue ones... If anyone gets the blue ones in a size 41 and wants to swap for a pair of 41 black bazils or 41 ivory/grey... PLEASE LET ME KNOW! Lol


They are now available at mytheresa.com!


----------



## ozgaz24

JulieLee said:


> Are these also the black ones or anthracite?



Those are definitely the anthracite Beketts, having seen both those and the black Bazils in real life.


----------



## am2022

Thanks !!! Thats
Not true
Though...
Half the time the kids get so tired watching their sisters' games and end up
Falling asleep on my lap!!!
Lol!! 



soholaleni said:


> You must be the coolest mom around!


----------



## am2022

SL!!! Missed your post!! So happy for you! And mod pics please!



QUOTE=Straight-Laced;22306579]I received my black Bazils yesterday.
Based on most of the advice I read in this thread and elsewhere I went up a size from my usual EU size (and the size I usually take in Isabel Marant) and I needn't have.  I'm not exactly swimming in them but even with thick socks they're big on me so not sure if I'm going to keep them.  
Luckily my pre-orders still to come for beige Bazil & blue Betty/Bobby are in my usual size! 
Note to self - I take a size 38 in Isabel Marant shoes & boots!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## GLuxeLady

Hi ladies!!

I've been reading this thread for days & I finally have the courage to post something 

So I've been scouring the internet for size 39 anthracite grays & all I'm finding are ebay listings. I found one seller that is selling them for $850 w/ $50 shipping to the US. Just before I hit the "buy now" button, I recalled some correspondence with the seller stating that I'd be responsible for any applicable country tax.

Do any of you ladies think that I'd be paying close to $1000 or maybe more?

What would any of you advise?


----------



## tonkamama

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I've been reading this thread for days & I finally have the courage to post something
> 
> So I've been scouring the internet for size 39 anthracite grays & all I'm finding are ebay listings. I found one seller that is selling them for $850 w/ $50 shipping to the US. Just before I hit the "buy now" button, I recalled some correspondence with the seller stating that I'd be responsible for any applicable country tax.
> 
> Do any of you ladies think that I'd be paying close to $1000 or maybe more?
> 
> What would any of you advise?


*GLuxeLady ~* I am not too sure how they calculate international duty/tax, but last time I paid roughly 18% on a Isabel Marant jacket which I purchased from Canada.  I just ran a text via NAP Euro site and it was like 10% to CA, NY maybe more (not sure about it either).... HTH.

NAP US will carry this color, maybe you should wait and see??


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL!!! Missed your post!! So happy for you! And mod pics please!





Just received my anthracite Beketts 
I like them so much more than black Bazil!!!
Will have to post mod pics asap


----------



## rhinabi

Has anyone in the US ordered from Matches? I would like to know how much I will have to pay extra in fees. Thanks inadvance!


----------



## janed0e

Straight-Laced said:


> Just received my anthracite Beketts
> I like them so much more than black Bazil!!!
> Will have to post mod pics asap



Congrats!

I'm also looking for a pair of anthracite Becketts as well. Does anyone know who will be receiving them? TIA!


----------



## sabrunka

lalauriste said:


> They are now available at mytheresa.com!




Thanks for the heads up! Sadly though, I was asleep when they appeared online, so I missed it all... And also, I have no available funds left on my CC 

Sooo I think I will stick to what I have! Lol


----------



## JulieLee

ozgaz24 said:


> Those are definitely the anthracite Beketts, having seen both those and the black Bazils in real life.



These do look darker in this particular picture, don't they? I'm still on the hunt for the black Beketts, does anyone know it they are still sold online or does my only chance finding them means I have to look for them on ebay?


----------



## JulieLee

Straight-Laced said:


> Just received my anthracite Beketts
> I like them so much more than black Bazil!!!
> Will have to post mod pics asap



I also thought I didn't like the Bazils that much, and that I would prefer the Beketts over them. But then I saw these pictures, and it was then that I realized that the 'python-part' is kind of matte and not shiny at all! Knowing that, I like them more. Does anyone know if NAP of Mytheresa will get the black Bazils (I will be getting the Bazils if I won't find the black Beketts (which I think I won't)) 

Does anyone have more mod pics wearing the black Bazils?


----------



## sabrunka

JulieLee said:
			
		

> I also thought I didn't like the Bazils that much, and that I would prefer the Beketts over them. But then I saw these pictures, and it was then that I realized that the 'python-part' is kind of matte and not shiny at all! Knowing that, I like them more. Does anyone know if NAP of Mytheresa will get the black Bazils (I will be getting the Bazils if I won't find the black Beketts (which I think I won't))
> 
> Does anyone have more mod pics wearing the black Bazils?



Ill take a few pics tonite if I have time


----------



## JulieLee

sabrunka said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Sadly though, I was asleep when they appeared online, so I missed it all... And also, I have no available funds left on my CC
> 
> Sooo I think I will stick to what I have! Lol



You can always put yourself on the waiting list, just in case?


----------



## GLuxeLady

tonkamama said:
			
		

> GLuxeLady ~ I am not too sure how they calculate international duty/tax, but last time I paid roughly 18% on a Isabel Marant jacket which I purchased from Canada.  I just ran a text via NAP Euro site and it was like 10% to CA, NY maybe more (not sure about it either).... HTH.
> 
> NAP US will carry this color, maybe you should wait and see??





Tonkamama -

Thanks for the advice! Do you think NAP has a waiting list for these? I'd much rather wait than pay a fortune


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

does anybody know where I could still find a  pair of the black/white Perkins or Becketts size 40 or 41? I got a pair in electric blue but I would prefer something not at bright..


----------



## JulieLee

Don't you all find the prices of the Beketts and the Bazils on various websites also very different? I found prices from &#8364; 395 up to &#8364; 490. A wide price range!

How much are the Bazils actually on Mytheresa, Net-a-porter and Matches?
I alsof found out that they were sold at Luise via Roma, but they are now sold out (like everywhere): http://www.luisaviaroma.com/isabel+marant/women/sneakers/56I-E1C001/lang_EN











Anthracite Beketts:






White/navy Beketts:






I find them all so good looking under a pair of skinny leather trousers!


----------



## JulieLee

CommeUneEtoile said:


> does anybody know where I could still find a  pair of the black/white Perkins or Becketts size 40 or 41? I got a pair in electric blue but I would prefer something not at bright..



They are not in the current AW 2012/2013 collection so I guess they will be very hard to find. I recommend trying ebay!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Yes, mytheresa, LVR and NAP have the best prices(395&#8364, all the other stores charge alot more. 



JulieLee said:


> Don't you all find the prices of the Beketts and the Bazils on various websites also very different? I found prices from &#8364; 395 up to &#8364; 490. A wide price range!
> 
> How much are the Bazils actually on Mytheresa, Net-a-porter and Matches?
> I alsof found out that they were sold at Luise via Roma, but they are now sold out (like everywhere): http://www.luisaviaroma.com/isabel+marant/women/sneakers/56I-E1C001/lang_EN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Beketts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White/navy Beketts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all so good looking under a pair of skinny leather trousers!


----------



## JulieLee

Do you know what Matches charges for them?



CommeUneEtoile said:


> Yes, mytheresa, LVR and NAP have the best prices(395), all the other stores charge alot more.


----------



## JulieLee

JulieLee said:


> Do you know what Matches charges for them?



I just saw that they cost  480 on Matches, what a difference with the other stores!


----------



## GLuxeLady

janed0e said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> I'm also looking for a pair of anthracite Becketts as well. Does anyone know who will be receiving them? TIA!



Janed0e-

MyTheresa will be getting the anthracite in a few weeks, along with the red and I think the khaki green combo. I'm basically stalking customer service every other day until they come in lol


----------



## bgmommy

JulieLee said:


> I just saw that they cost  480 on Matches, what a difference with the other stores!



At Matches I paid $517 (US) with free shipping for the Bazil.  This converts to 421 Euro.  The Bazils do cost a little more than the Bekket except for on MrsH who seems to be charging more for all styles.  This did not include VAT and I will be expecting a bill for import charges.  I think it gets confusing between the VAT, the Euro and the GBP.  Also, you must account for what each company charges for shipping.  It's such a process.  Here in the US  the Bekkets are $665 and the Bazils are $685


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Is there any online store like NAP or Mytheresa that will sell the bobby sneakers? Or aren't they from this season?


----------



## JulieLee

That's a big difference! When I select the euro, it says that the Bazils cost &#8364; 480. But because I live in the Netherlands, I won't have to pay any additional fees or import charges at all, maybe that's already included in the price?
In US dollars, the Bazils cost $ 620 on Matches (link: http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126024?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:oGj7akNVsTg). Maybe the price went up? 

Does someone know if the Bazils will be back in stock in the upcoming few weeks on NAP, LVR or Mytheresa?


----------



## JulieLee

Mulberry_Love said:


> Is there any online store like NAP or Mytheresa that will sell the bobby sneakers? Or aren't they from this season?



They are!  This is a photo of the current (or upcoming) collection:







Not included: the Brazils (black and beige), but I read somewhere that they are in fact limited edition, maybe that is why they aren't shown here?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

JulieLee said:


> They are!  This is a photo of the current (or upcoming) collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not included: the Brazils (black and beige), but I read somewhere that they are in fact limited edition, maybe that is why they aren't shown here?


 
yay! Thanks julielee!

Hopefully they will arrive soon.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Mrs H is killing me. 595&#8364;?? greedy...


----------



## bgmommy

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Mrs H is killing me. 595?? greedy...



I agree!!!!  I don't know how they get away with it!!!!


----------



## janed0e

GLuxeLady said:


> Janed0e-
> 
> MyTheresa will be getting the anthracite in a few weeks, along with the red and I think the khaki green combo. I'm basically stalking customer service every other day until they come in lol



Thank you so much for your response!!!

For the ladies that own the anthracite... Are they grey in person or brown? Some photos they look brown to me. 

TIA!


----------



## Syma

janed0e said:


> Thank you so much for your response!!!
> 
> For the ladies that own the anthracite... Are they grey in person or brown? Some photos they look brown to me.
> 
> TIA!



I have the anthracite and they are a true dark grey with no brown


----------



## lucabela

janed0e said:


> Thank you so much for your response!!!
> 
> For the ladies that own the anthracite... Are they grey in person or brown? Some photos they look brown to me.
> 
> TIA!



They are like an elephant grey.  Leaning towards dark brown.  The pics posted are pretty accurate.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^yes I would like to know that,too. Montaigne market listed the colour as brown


http://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_5...-suede-and-grey-leather-Bekette-sneakers.html


----------



## Syma

JulieLee said:


> I just saw that they cost  480 on Matches, what a difference with the other stores!



Strange I paid £385 for my bekkets from Matches, the same price as NAP


----------



## Syma

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ^yes I would like to know that,too. Montaigne market listed the colour as brown
> 
> 
> http://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_5...-suede-and-grey-leather-Bekette-sneakers.html



There is a grey/taupe version which is lighter and posted in your link. The anthracite are a true dark gery with no brown as I mentioned in my previous post. Here is a quick pic


----------



## jellylicious

Syma said:


> Strange I paid £385 for my bekkets from Matches, the same price as NAP



Same here-with the conversion it came to US $495 and am still waiting for the duties fee which I'm pretty sure is about 12%. Still cheaper than La Garconne and NAP by about 100 bucks.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Syma said:


> Strange I paid £385 for my bekkets from Matches, the same price as NAP


£ or ? because £385 is approx 470, and they are only 395 on NAP


That's weird I have never seen this antracite version only the one I posted in the link??


----------



## JulieLee

In the link I found (http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126024?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:oGj7akNVsTg) it really does state that they are $ 620.
You have to look really quick though, because a notification pops up after a second!


----------



## Julierose

Are these amazing sneakers available anywhere online? Or are they sold out everywhere??? Also I have a question on sizing, I wear a USA size 6.5-7.  Would the size 37 be ok for me? How do they run? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Julierose

JulieLee said:


> In the link I found (http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126024?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:oGj7akNVsTg) it really does state that they are $ 620.
> You have to look really quick though, because a notification pops up after a second!



Wow they sell out so fast! Do you know how the sizing runs? I am usually a USA size 7, so could I get away with a 37?


----------



## jellylicious

JulieLee said:


> In the link I found (http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126024?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:oGj7akNVsTg) it really does state that they are $ 620.
> You have to look really quick though, because a notification pops up after a second!


The link is to the Bazils-which has the python. They are priced a little higher than the Bekkets-confusing i know!


----------



## jellylicious

Julierose said:


> Wow they sell out so fast! Do you know how the sizing runs? I am usually a USA size 7, so could I get away with a 37?


I would stick to the 37s. I'm 7-5-8 and take a 38. Might be big on you if you size up.


----------



## JulieLee

CommeUneEtoile said:


> £ or ? because £385 is approx 470, and they are only 395 on NAP
> 
> 
> That's weird I have never seen this antracite version only the one I posted in the link??



Me neither, I only know the Beketts in this color (and those look brownish to me):







But than again, in some pictures they actually do look dark grey.


----------



## JulieLee

jellylicious said:


> I would stick to the 37s. I'm 7-5-8 and take a 38. Might be big on you if you size up.



They do run small, I'm a true EU 36.5 and I think that I'm going for the 37's.


----------



## Julierose

sabrunka said:


> Ill take a few pics tonite if I have time



I would love to see your black Bazil sneakers! Is the python on the sneaker shiny? I am dying to know! Thanks!


----------



## Julierose

jellylicious said:


> I would stick to the 37s. I'm 7-5-8 and take a 38. Might be big on you if you size up.



yea that would be too big then! Thanks! I am a USA size 6.5-7, depending on the shoe. So I think the 37s would be good, IF I could find them! LOL Do you know if they run narrow, or med width?


----------



## JulieLee

Syma said:


> Strange I paid £385 for my bekkets from Matches, the same price as NAP



I know but I was referring to the Bazils!


----------



## JulieLee

Whoa! These Bekkets where 50% off, if I had known...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171121

@ Julierose: I think you should opt for the 38's, if your looking at the NAP size conversion!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/sizechart.nap?productID=171121)


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

JulieLee said:


> Whoa! These Bekkets where 50% off, if I had known...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171121
> 
> @ Julierose: I think you should opt for the 38's, if your looking at the NAP size conversion!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/sizechart.nap?productID=171121)




these sneakers never make it to the sale, NAP just shows sale prices on items even when they have been long sold out before sale started.


----------



## JulieLee

CommeUneEtoile said:


> these sneakers never make it to the sale, NAP just shows sale prices on items even when they have been long sold out before sale started.



Aaah okay! That's still pretty weird, huh? I was almost afraid I had missed the boat 

Now I'm doubting about the size I have to get when they're available. I'm a true EU 36.5, so which size will I have to opt for? They are french sizing. I'm thinking the 37's (or the 36's because of Julierose's comment?), although if I look at the NAP size conversion I should go for the 38's.
Difficult, difficult! Someone help me!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

take the 37, you will be swimming in the 38


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm a 36-37 (US7) and I take them in 37, they fit me perfectly, both the new ones and the old styles. 

I'm having second thoughts about my gris pair. Hmm.


----------



## JulieLee

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm a 36-37 (US7) and I take them in 37, they fit me perfectly, both the new ones and the old styles.
> 
> I'm having second thoughts about my gris pair. Hmm.



I'm a US 6/6.5, Should I still go for the 37's or for the 36's? I have a 36 in the Acne pistol boots (the short and the tall ones).

Dooon't have second thoughts! Do you pre-ordered them of do you already own them?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

JulieLee said:


> I'm a US 6/6.5, Should I still go for the 37's or for the 36's?
> 
> Dooon't have second thoughts! Do you pre-ordered them of do you already own them?



I picked them up a little over a week ago. I'd go for the 37, if I were you. 

EDIT: I'm a 36 in sandals, my feet are wide but short, I find the style to be the same. I haven't worn either the gris beketts or my bazils out yet, I was at Roskilde Festival last week and I didn't want to bring them there.


----------



## janed0e

Syma said:


> I have the anthracite and they are a true dark grey with no brown





lucabela said:


> They are like an elephant grey.  Leaning towards dark brown.  The pics posted are pretty accurate.



Thank you for your responses!

Now if only I can find them...


----------



## Mygen

Julierose said:
			
		

> yea that would be too big then! Thanks! I am a USA size 6.5-7, depending on the shoe. So I think the 37s would be good, IF I could find them! LOL Do you know if they run narrow, or med width?



I remember our last conversation with the chloe susanna boots. I have bazil in size 37 - they are quite true to size. I also have in the gris/taupe combi - but i don't know if i am going to keep them.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mygen said:


> I remember our last conversation with the chloe susanna boots. I have bazil in size 37 - they are quite true to size. I also have in the gris/taupe combi - but i don't know if i am going to keep them.





Mygen said:


> I remember our last conversation with the chloe susanna boots. I have bazil in size 37 - they are quite true to size. I also have in the gris/taupe combi - but i don't know if i am going to keep them.



Hi Kim-Linh 

I also have the Chloé Susans, if that may help you, *JulieRose*, I have them in 36,5.


----------



## sabrunka

Julierose said:
			
		

> I would love to see your black Bazil sneakers! Is the python on the sneaker shiny? I am dying to know! Thanks!



Hey!! Not really shiny! Its noticeably different when you look close, but from far away it just blends together! Ill have a pic up in about 45 mins!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Does anyone know how preorders work with mytheresa.com? Specifically I'd like to know if they charge your card upfront or when the items ship.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## JulieLee

Mygen said:


> I remember our last conversation with the chloe susanna boots. I have bazil in size 37 - they are quite true to size. I also have in the gris/taupe combi - but i don't know if i am going to keep them.



Which size do you have from your Acne boots? (I checked your blog , it's fab!) 

I also want the Bazils, does the 37s are a 36.5 of a 37.5 (since you call them quite true to size) or are they a true 37?


----------



## Mygen

JulieLee said:
			
		

> Which size do you have from your Acne boots? (I checked your blog , it's fab!)
> 
> I also want the Bazils, does the 37s are a 36.5 of a 37.5 (since you call them quite true to size) or are they a true 37?



My pistols is a size 36.5 
Thanks for liking my blog  
They are true to size imo.


----------



## sabrunka

Okee dokes SOOO here's some pics! Sorry the full body one sucks, haha but you can sorta see the shoes in it. I mostly took that picture because I bought that hat and dress today lol... Buttt yes hope these pics are what you guys wanted!


----------



## JulieLee

sabrunka said:


> Okee dokes SOOO here's some pics! Sorry the full body one sucks, haha but you can sorta see the shoes in it. I mostly took that picture because I bought that hat and dress today lol... Buttt yes hope these pics are what you guys wanted!



I LOVE the photos, you look lovely :kiss:

I reallllllyyyy want them too! 

EDIT: I need them


----------



## sabrunka

JulieLee said:


> I LOVE the photos, you look lovely :kiss:
> 
> I reallllllyyyy want them too!
> 
> EDIT: I need them



Aww you're too sweet, thanks 

I'll be honest, I was trying to sell them for a while on the BAY haha but just thought, hell, I bought them for a REASON, I love them! So silly of me, why would I do that. I'm awaiting my second pair (the ivory/khaki ones) and will take more pictures when they arrive!


----------



## JulieLee

sabrunka said:


> Aww you're too sweet, thanks
> 
> I'll be honest, I was trying to sell them for a while on the BAY haha but just thought, hell, I bought them for a REASON, I love them! So silly of me, why would I do that. I'm awaiting my second pair (the ivory/khaki ones) and will take more pictures when they arrive!



Glad to hear you didn't, I think they look really good on you! The black Bazils can now be pre-ordered on La Garconne in the sizes 38 and 39. I'm waiting for the 37s to pop-up!


----------



## Mygen

Here's more pictures of my bazil and beketts.
I don't know if the Bekett is a keeper - i find it a bit    hard to combine/match my wardrobe with the bekett in gris\taupe.


----------



## chicjean

sabrunka said:


> Okee dokes SOOO here's some pics! Sorry the full body one sucks, haha but you can sorta see the shoes in it. I mostly took that picture because I bought that hat and dress today lol... Buttt yes hope these pics are what you guys wanted!



Love it!


----------



## chicjean

JulieLee said:


> Glad to hear you didn't, I think they look really good on you! The black Bazils can now be pre-ordered on La Garconne in the sizes 38 and 39. I'm waiting for the 37s to pop-up!



THANK YOU! Just got a pair


----------



## chicjean

Mygen said:


> Here's more pictures of my bazil and beketts.
> I don't know if the Bekett is a keeper - i find it a bit    hard to combine/match my wardrobe with the bekett in gris\taupe.



Love both!


----------



## JulieLee

chicjean said:


> THANK YOU! Just got a pair



The only and last pair I think! Happy to help you! 

If somebody finds the 37s somewhere, will they let me know?


----------



## chicjean

JulieLee said:


> The only and last pair I think! Happy to help you!
> 
> If somebody finds the 37s somewhere, will they let me know?



You might try Fred Segal in Santa Monica. I actually had a pair reserved there but kinda didn't want to pay shipping so I just cancelled it and went with La Garconne. I had a 38 Bazil reserved, but it couldn't hurt to see if they have a 37 in.


----------



## am2022

SL and BG and the rest of you ladies... Centenera in her becketts!!!

sabrunka you are too cute in your hat and trainers!!!



Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks bgmommy! The 39s are probably going to be OK and TBH I'm just relieved that at least I finally know my size and didn't resort to buying the wrong size at an outrageous price on ebay
> And I managed to grab the 38 anthracite when they popped back up on matches last week, so I think I'm good for IM sneakers this season!


----------



## jellylicious

sabrunka said:


> Okee dokes SOOO here's some pics! Sorry the full body one sucks, haha but you can sorta see the shoes in it. I mostly took that picture because I bought that hat and dress today lol... Buttt yes hope these pics are what you guys wanted!


Very cute! 



Mygen said:


> Here's more pictures of my bazil and beketts.
> I don't know if the Bekett is a keeper - i find it a bit hard to combine/match my wardrobe with the bekett in gris\taupe.


IMO the gris/taupe is really neutral and actually looks great with your outfit here. If you don't love it, you should return and save it for something you love. 



chicjean said:


> THANK YOU! Just got a pair


All your hard work paid off Chicjean!  Glad to hear you scored a pair. All along i thought you were on the hunt for the anthracite...but the Bazils are really cool too!


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> All your hard work paid off Chicjean!  Glad to hear you scored a pair. All along i thought you were on the hunt for the anthracite...but the Bazils are really cool too!



Thanks! I was after Anthracite as my second choice, as I had kind of given up on the Bazils. If I had the budget, I'd be tracking down a second pair, but these are already more than I should be spending!

Needless to say, my boyfriend thinks I'm insane and hates them


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL and BG and the rest of you ladies... *Centenera in her becketts*!!!
> 
> sabrunka you are too cute in your hat and trainers!!!




amacasa thanks for posting!!  

I like them styled with slouchy pants!!!  
Makes for a change from bare legs or skinny jeans & leggings


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Thanks! I was after Anthracite as my second choice, as I had kind of given up on the Bazils. If I had the budget, I'd be tracking down a second pair, but these are already more than I should be spending!
> 
> Needless to say, my boyfriend thinks I'm insane and hates them



LOL! I'm in the same boat-my DH thinks I'm off the rocker...I'll be easing him into the Beketts. They are not exactly sexy but they are stylish, super comfortable and def we will get our moneys worth with more wear. 
What is with these shoes that we can't get enough of? I want either the Bettys or Bobbys now.


----------



## jellylicious

Straight-Laced said:


> amacasa thanks for posting!!
> 
> I like them styled with slouchy pants!!!
> Makes for a change from bare legs or skinny jeans & leggings



Very cool indeed!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:
			
		

> Thanks! I was after Anthracite as my second choice, as I had kind of given up on the Bazils. If I had the budget, I'd be tracking down a second pair, but these are already more than I should be spending!
> 
> Needless to say, my boyfriend thinks I'm insane and hates them



Oh congrats!  I am Still waiting for DHL to knock on my door at any time now.... I will report sizing as soon as I get the package.


----------



## Straight-Laced

janed0e said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm also looking for a pair of anthracite Becketts as well. Does anyone know who will be receiving them? TIA!




Thank you!  I'll definitely post here if I have any intel on anthracite Beketts.  I hope you find a pair soon


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> LOL! I'm in the same boat-my DH thinks I'm off the rocker...I'll be easing him into the Beketts. They are not exactly sexy but they are stylish, super comfortable and def we will get our moneys worth with more wear.
> What is with these shoes that we can't get enough of? I want either the Bettys or Bobbys now.



Haha, same. My BF calls them dinosaur feet. Don't care, I'm sooo excited for them to get here!





tonkamama said:


> Oh congrats!  I am Still waiting for DHL to knock on my door at any time now.... I will report sizing as soon as I get the package.




Can't wait for you to get them!! I forget, where did you find them?!


----------



## tonkamama

My Anthracite has just arrived.  I went up a size to 39 as SS my usual size 38 was a bit too short due to the fact that wedge pushed my feet forward.  I do not have wide feet but seems my toes are little longer so size 39 fits better but roomy.    

Love the neutral color.  Now I need to hunt down another pair of Bazils!  IMO, Anthra are good for casual pairing and Bazils are little bit more edge!  I must have both!!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> My Anthracite has just arrived.  I went up a size to 39 as SS my usual size 38 was a bit too short due to the fact that wedge pushed my feet forward.  I do not have wide feet but seems my toes are little longer so size 39 fits better but roomy.
> 
> Love the neutral color.  Now I need to hunt down another pair of Bazils!  IMO, Anthra are good for casual pairing and Bazils are little bit more edge!  I must have both!!



Love these!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see how you wear them.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Haha, same. My BF calls them dinosaur feet. Don't care, I'm sooo excited for them to get here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them!! I forget, where did you find them?!


I found them on Matches Fashion last Thursday.  I must say Matches ships fast and I am very pleased with their service.


----------



## tonkamama

Oh...little OT....  for those that are interested getting these from eBay.  Please note that this season FW they come with new shoe box packaging.  So be sure to ask seller and make sure you are getting the real thing.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I took some pics of anthracite Bekett outside in natural light & compared with black Bazil.  Hope it helps with decision making


----------



## sabrunka

Ohh I love the look of anthracite, thanks!! It's such a soft, pretty grey! PS thanks ladies for the compliments! I'm sure by the end of the year I'll probably have 4 pairs of these haha..


----------



## sabrunka

PS I do find it funny how all your bf's/dh's don't really like these hahaha I don't have a partner at the moment, but my ex knows that I got them and was like... You paid WHAT for those?!?!? Haha he hates them as well, whatever though, I don't buy shoes to impress people, I buy them for comfort, and to make myself happy!

PS PS... I saw a girl wearing the bobby's when passing through my department at work! They're really pretty! Maybe I'll attempt to get those in the blue colour... Hmm...


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> SL and BG and the rest of you ladies... Centenera in her becketts!!!
> 
> sabrunka you are too cute in your hat and trainers!!!



Thanks for posting - great pic and agree love the styling!  Did you get the red yet???  You must post your collection   xx


----------



## dayslikethis

Has anyone pre-ordered from Espejto? I pre-ordered back in March and still have not received my bekkets. I'm getting restless because the IM boutiques and other online retailers have physically shipped the new styles.

When i pre-ordered they said the shipping window is from June 15 - August 15 but surely I will get them soon... right? I'm going insane! i can't wait any longer!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> My Anthracite has just arrived.  I went up a size to 39 as SS my usual size 38 was a bit too short due to the fact that wedge pushed my feet forward.  I do not have wide feet but seems my toes are little longer so size 39 fits better but roomy.
> 
> Love the neutral color.  Now I need to hunt down another pair of Bazils!  IMO, Anthra are good for casual pairing and Bazils are little bit more edge!  I must have both!!


 Tonka-we're anthracite twins!!! Can't wait to see your mod pixs with these babies!


----------



## jellylicious

dayslikethis said:


> Has anyone pre-ordered from Espejto? I pre-ordered back in March and still have not received my bekkets. I'm getting restless because the IM boutiques and other online retailers have physically shipped the new styles.
> 
> When i pre-ordered they said the shipping window is from June 15 - August 15 but surely I will get them soon... right? I'm going insane! i can't wait any longer!


I've pre ordered through them before and they ship out quick once the merchandise is in. Don't worry!!! They'll be here soon enough..i know it's hard to be patient!


----------



## oatmella

sabrunka said:


> PS I do find it funny how all your bf's/dh's don't really like these hahaha I don't have a partner at the moment, but my ex knows that I got them and was like... You paid WHAT for those?!?!? Haha he hates them as well, whatever though, I don't buy shoes to impress people, I buy them for comfort, and to make myself happy!
> 
> PS PS... I saw a girl wearing the bobby's when passing through my department at work! They're really pretty! Maybe I'll attempt to get those in the blue colour... Hmm...



I am sure my DH wouldn't like the Bekkets either, lol.  
Love the Bettys/Bobbys!  They are very pretty - and the blue ones look amazing in the pics I've seen.  I have the white Bettys and am looking to get a pair of Bobbys - maybe in taupe, but I love the blue ones too!


----------



## chicjean

sabrunka said:


> PS I do find it funny how all your bf's/dh's don't really like these hahaha I don't have a partner at the moment, but my ex knows that I got them and was like... You paid WHAT for those?!?!? Haha he hates them as well, whatever though, I don't buy shoes to impress people, I buy them for comfort, and to make myself happy!
> 
> PS PS... I saw a girl wearing the bobby's when passing through my department at work! They're really pretty! Maybe I'll attempt to get those in the blue colour... Hmm...



I'm with you, and my BF totally knows that. If the shoes are going to make me happy, that's all he cares about  I am SO excited to get my Bazils!!!

Lucky that you work with such stylish ladies!


----------



## crgabc

GLuxeLady said:


> Does anyone know how preorders work with mytheresa.com? Specifically I'd like to know if they charge your card upfront or when the items ship.
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I emailed them about the shoes after seeing all the beige sell out. I was given the option to pre-order the black Bazil & blue (that was before they sold out of blue on-line).  They did not charge my card until they shipped them.  But they did ship out fairly quickly about 2 days.  If they still have any I would order ASAP, I would assume they will be listing the black Bazil any day.  Good luck.  FYI on sizing I am 9 and have been consistently taking 40 in the IM sneaker. Good Luck!


----------



## GLuxeLady

crgabc said:
			
		

> I emailed them about the shoes after seeing all the beige sell out. I was given the option to pre-order the black Bazil & blue (that was before they sold out of blue on-line).  They did not charge my card until they shipped them.  But they did ship out fairly quickly about 2 days.  If they still have any I would order ASAP, I would assume they will be listing the black Bazil any day.  Good luck.  FYI on sizing I am 9 and have been consistently taking 40 in the IM sneaker. Good Luck!



Crgabc-
Thanks for your help! I was told that I could only
preorder if I had placed orders with them before...so I ordered something cute to establish some history with them.

I was initially unsure of what size to preorder as my foot has just recently grown in the last few months. I now wear an 8.5 (because of my stupid big toe!) so I'm thinking a 39 should be good, judging by what some of you ladies have suggested to others.

Thanks for all your insight!


----------



## jellylicious

For those still on the lookout for the beketts-myteresa posted this on facebook.

_You&#8217;ve been trying to hunt down the Isabel Marant Bekket for ages? This is your chance to get a head start on the season&#8217;s most sought-after sneaker: simply sign-up for our newsletter now and receive an invite for our upcoming Isabel Marant pre-shopping event this Sunday._

GL!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It's funny to hear how you experience that men hate these shoes in your countries, I've had SO many positive comments from men on mine here in Denmark.


----------



## janed0e

*tonkamama* and *Straight-Laced*

Thanks for posting pics of your new anthracites!!!

Gaaaaahhhhhh I want them even more now!!!


----------



## monap_1981

do you know what colors they'll be receiving?





jellylicious said:


> For those still on the lookout for the beketts-myteresa posted this on facebook.
> 
> _Youve been trying to hunt down the Isabel Marant Bekket for ages? This is your chance to get a head start on the seasons most sought-after sneaker: simply sign-up for our newsletter now and receive an invite for our upcoming Isabel Marant pre-shopping event this Sunday._
> 
> GL!!!


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> It's funny to hear how you experience that men hate these shoes in your countries, I've had SO many positive comments from men on mine here in Denmark.



I agree my boyfriend loved them so much he bought me two pairs.


----------



## jellylicious

monap_1981 said:


> do you know what colors they'll be receiving?


I have no idea. I'll email the CS and see if they'll shed any light.


----------



## GLuxeLady

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I have no idea. I'll email the CS and see if they'll shed any light.





One of the reps told me anthracite & red in the next few weeks, but I see they have the green/khaki on their facebook announcement, so I guess those will be included too.


----------



## ShoeLover

caroulemapoulen said:


> It's funny to hear how you experience that men hate these shoes in your countries, I've had SO many positive comments from men on mine here in Denmark.



Note to self: Wear only IM sneakers when I visit Denmark

I am sure my husband is going to hate them! He's the reason I can't wear converse


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> Note to self: Wear only IM sneakers when I visit Denmark
> 
> I am sure my husband is going to hate them! He's the reason I can't wear converse



Yeah! Come visit soon, E!  And feel free to wear the IM's. I have only one friend who really hates them.


----------



## Waffle

ShoeLover said:


> I am sure my husband is going to hate them! He's the reason I can't wear converse



Men are funny creatures..

When I showed mine the bekkets.. he said they were cute... Will see what he says when they are actually on my feet


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous color!  Love it!




stella05nyc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday since I'm in Paris now for two weeks and wanted to see if there were any tips about buying the Beketts here! I went to the store on Rue de Charonne (in the Marais) last night - they had the tie-dye ones, but I'm not sure what sizes. They were out of 38 in all colors and the only 37 (my size) they had was in lipstick red. I wasn't into them at first but I tried them on, and ended up buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost pre-ordered the beige last night in 38 on LVR since someone said they run small but I'm glad I didn't! I wear a 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly. Also, they are $533 on LVR, but I paid 395 (which my bank converted to ~$490), and I'll get back the VAT, which was 64.73.
> 
> The first SA who helped me said they might get some in the next couple of weeks, but she doesn't know for sure nor which colors. She also said all the stores get the same merch at the same times.
> 
> Hope this is helpful! I'm totally obsessed with my new shoes (wore them today even though there's a 70% chance of rain!) and can't wait 'til the next time I'm here so I can hopefully buy another pair.


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious & chicjean ~* thank  you ladies I sure will... 



jellylicious said:


> Tonka-we're anthracite twins!!! Can't wait to see your mod pixs with these babies!





chicjean said:


> Love these!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see how you wear them.



*Straight-Laced ~ *congrats on getting both color ways!!  



Straight-Laced said:


> I took some pics of anthracite Bekett outside in natural light & compared with black Bazil.  Hope it helps with decision making


----------



## am2022

Yay tonka!!! Mod pics !!!



tonkamama said:


> My Anthracite has just arrived. I went up a size to 39 as SS my usual size 38 was a bit too short due to the fact that wedge pushed my feet forward. I do not have wide feet but seems my toes are little longer so size 39 fits better but roomy.
> 
> Love the neutral color. Now I need to hunt down another pair of Bazils! IMO, Anthra are good for casual pairing and Bazils are little bit more edge! I must have both!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Matches has some Beketts up right now in sizes 39 and 40.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Matches has some Beketts up right now in sizes 39 and 40.



Dammit!! They only have a 40 left & I think that might be way too big!  

le sigh...

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious & chicjean ~* thank  you ladies I sure will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Straight-Laced ~ *congrats on getting both color ways!!




thank you tonkamama!  I hope you find your black Bazils soon


----------



## Brigitte031

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> Dammit!! They only have a 40 left & I think that might be way too big!
> 
> le sigh...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though!



Aww I'm sorry it didn't work out. I'm keeping a very watchful eye to see if one pops up in my size so I'll post again if I spot more sizes go up.


----------



## Syma

sabrunka said:


> ]PS I do find it funny how all your bf's/dh's don't really like these hahaha [/B]I don't have a partner at the moment, but my ex knows that I got them and was like... You paid WHAT for those?!?!? Haha he hates them as well, whatever though, I don't buy shoes to impress people, I buy them for comfort, and to make myself happy!
> 
> PS PS... I saw a girl wearing the bobby's when passing through my department at work! They're really pretty! Maybe I'll attempt to get those in the blue colour... Hmm...



So true!!! DH is totally against anything Isabel Marant, and my mum spent a whole evening ranting about my ugly shoes lol (bekkets)


----------



## jen_sparro

Does anyone know if there'll be any more stock of Black Bazils? I've decided I need a pair sooner rather than later  Looking for a 38...


----------



## chicjean

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there'll be any more stock of Black Bazils? I've decided I need a pair sooner rather than later  Looking for a 38...



You may keep an eye on NAP since they haven't popped up there yet....


----------



## crgabc

I spoke with NAP & they said they only did the blue this season.


----------



## susa

^^ yep, NAP only did the blue beketts , they told me as well
check on matchesfashion regularly , they did the black bazil


----------



## chicjean

Weird... I had been calling and my SA said they would put a pair in my cart when they are released. Apparently, we weren't talking about the same thing...  

I hope you find a pair!


----------



## ozgaz24

crgabc said:


> I spoke with NAP & they said they only did the blue this season.



Really? When I emailed them a couple of weeks ago about preordering them, they told me they were getting the black, cobalt blue, red, pewter (metallic) and gray. 

I'm actually still supposed to be on waiting list for the black, even though I have my pair of Beketts now


----------



## Brigitte031

37s are up at Matches. Again still no 36s.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

sabrunka said:


> PS I do find it funny how all your bf's/dh's don't really like these hahaha I don't have a partner at the moment, but my ex knows that I got them and was like... You paid WHAT for those?!?!? Haha he hates them as well, whatever though, I don't buy shoes to impress people, I buy them for comfort, and to make myself happy!
> 
> PS PS... I saw a girl wearing the bobby's when passing through my department at work! They're really pretty! Maybe I'll attempt to get those in the blue colour... Hmm...



Haha what's funny is I don't have a pair of these cuz I don't wear sneakers, but my boyfriend loved them and got a pair for himself but he really would need a 42 in them since they run small and they don't make a 42 so he sold his 41s.

The few times he wore his pair he had girls trying to practically steal them off him LOL


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I got an email from mytheresa telling me the taupe beketts were back in stock at 7:30am this morning. I go to check as soon as I got off the train this morning at 8:10am, they're sold out! 

I'm going to have to start losing more sleep, I'm convinced they show up on websites at 2-3am! This is madness!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> So I got an email from mytheresa telling me the taupe beketts were back in stock at 7:30am this morning. I go to check as soon as I got off the train this morning at 8:10am, they're sold out!
> 
> I'm going to have to start losing more sleep, I'm convinced they show up on websites at 2-3am! This is madness!!!



Yeah I see stock go up at that time (I've been awake really late a lot lately). It makes sense because these companies are in Europe! Though I consider it an advantage because not too many people are awake yet!!  heehee


----------



## JulieLee

Brigitte031 said:


> 37s are up at Matches. Again still no 36s.



Noooo, missed them :cry:


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Try your luck with: hannah@morganclare.co.uk

I just rec'd her email confirming their IM sneakers new stock will be arriving this Friday, I have been on their waiting list for a long while.... But end up I bought mine in IM Hong Kong flapship store so have to turn down the offer now from Morgan Clare!


----------



## sabrunka

thehighheelsgir said:


> Haha what's funny is I don't have a pair of these cuz I don't wear sneakers, but my boyfriend loved them and got a pair for himself but he really would need a 42 in them since they run small and they don't make a 42 so he sold his 41s.
> 
> The few times he wore his pair he had girls trying to practically steal them off him LOL




I think we've been chatting on Bonanza! Lol! Your boyfriend got wedge sneakers for himself though?! Didn't he feel funny wearing them! Or does he not really care  I guess it doesn't matter as long as he likes them!

PS I got my ivory/khaki bekkets/willows/whatever! I'll take a pic later tonight


----------



## jellylicious

jen_sparro said:


> Does anyone know if there'll be any more stock of Black Bazils? I've decided I need a pair sooner rather than later  Looking for a 38...



Thank god, we're back on! 

Jen-Keep your eye out on myteresa on Friday. They will have the Bazils online and Khakis and Silvers on Sunday. 

I'm tempted with the Bazils but think i'm leaning towards the black Bobbys. Does anyone know when they will be out?


----------



## monap_1981

I spoke to NAP UK customer service about a week ago and was told that they are expecting to receive more IM Beckett sneakers.  When I inquired about the colors, they said they didn't know.


----------



## sabrunka

Here's a picture! I realize the bottoms are not flattering at all lol but you can see the shoes!! Looove them, and so happy I found them for a great deal on ebay! They were worn a couple times but you can't even tell!


----------



## chicjean

sabrunka said:
			
		

> Here's a picture! I realize the bottoms are not flattering at all lol but you can see the shoes!! Looove them, and so happy I found them for a great deal on ebay! They were worn a couple times but you can't even tell!



Cute!!! eBay makes me nervous when I look at IM Sneakers, so many fakes. Glad you found a deal!!!!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

sabrunka said:


> I think we've been chatting on Bonanza! Lol! Your boyfriend got wedge sneakers for himself though?! Didn't he feel funny wearing them! Or does he not really care  I guess it doesn't matter as long as he likes them!
> 
> PS I got my ivory/khaki bekkets/willows/whatever! I'll take a pic later tonight



Yes we have!  My boyfriend wears heels and wedges everyday so it's a pretty normal thing for him LOL


----------



## oatmella

jellylicious said:


> Thank god, we're back on!
> 
> Jen-Keep your eye out on myteresa on Friday. They will have the Bazils online and Khakis and Silvers on Sunday.
> 
> I'm tempted with the Bazils but think i'm leaning towards the black Bobbys. Does anyone know when they will be out?



I'd go with the black Bobbys - it doesn't seem that the style is that popular here, but I have white Bettys and LOVE them.  The Isabel Marant store in NYC said they should be getting them next month and La Garconne should be getting them as well.  Not sure about the other stores.


----------



## Brigitte031

thehighheelsgir said:


> Yes we have!  My boyfriend wears heels and wedges everyday so it's a pretty normal thing for him LOL



I love it!!


----------



## ozgaz24

thehighheelsgir said:


> Yes we have!  My boyfriend wears heels and wedges everyday so it's a pretty normal thing for him LOL



He sounds so cool!!  would love to see some of the other shoes he wears if he has good enough taste for the Marants...


----------



## thehighheelsgir

ozgaz24 said:


> He sounds so cool!!  would love to see some of the other shoes he wears if he has good enough taste for the Marants...



Let's just say he's very comfortable with his sexuality  

He has lots of Louboutins YSLs Pradas hell he has more expensive shoes then me!


----------



## jacqualyn2

jen_sparro said:


> I'm looking for them too! If I manage to get my hands on a pair I'll let you know, Australia sucks sometimes


 
currently available in anthracite beckett in melbourne store incu at qv..size 37..and 399(more sizes but i didnt ask) and selling for 599 aud..if ur interested and the bobby style but unsure colour and sizes


----------



## Waffle

jacqualyn2 said:


> currently available in anthracite beckett in melbourne store incu at qv..size 37..and 399(more sizes but i didnt ask) and selling for 599 aud..if ur interested and the bobby style but unsure colour and sizes



Thanks jacqualyn.. if only they were the bazil, I'd be there now lol


----------



## jen_sparro

jacqualyn2 said:


> currently available in anthracite beckett in melbourne store incu at qv..size 37..and 399(more sizes but i didnt ask) and selling for 599 aud..if ur interested and the bobby style but unsure colour and sizes



Thanks *Jacqualyn* and *Jellylicious*! I have my heart set on the black Bazils (Bobby will be next on my list). Let's hope I don't miss them again 

*Sabrunka*, you look awesome in your Beketts(?). I wish IM would stop changing the names, I get confused :shame:


----------



## jacqualyn2

Waffle said:


> Thanks jacqualyn.. if only they were the bazil, I'd be there now lol


 
ditto!! lol..well Morgan clare from uk emailed me yday and said they will have stock in on friday and if i was still interested to email them back my details..and they will ship it off monday. 400 british pounds plus 30 dollars for shipping


----------



## jacqualyn2

Waffle said:


> Thanks jacqualyn.. if only they were the bazil, I'd be there now lol


 
ditto!! lol..morgan clare in uk emailed me yesterday telling me they would receive stock in on friday and if i was still interested to send my details and they will ship on monday..email them if u are interested since they will be getting their stock tomorrow


----------



## crgabc

My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa
First picture with my first pair of very loved & lived in original IM Baskets.


----------



## runningbird

crgabc said:
			
		

> My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa



Congrats! That blue color is electric. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## what9ever

Utterly distressed that I missed out on the blue ones. Ugh.


----------



## Straight-Laced

crgabc said:


> View attachment 1790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790632
> 
> 
> My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa
> First picture with my first pair of very loved & lived in original IM Baskets.




Gorgeous - I like seeing them with the white denim!!!


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous blue!  Congrats!

I got mine in the same color from mytheresa as well, and absolutely love them!

The blue looks amazing against white, very striking!






crgabc said:


> View attachment 1790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790632
> 
> 
> My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa
> First picture with my first pair of very loved & lived in original IM Baskets.


----------



## Calisto2

Hi Ladies,
I'm hoping (I.e. Praying lol) that I can get a pair from mytheresa this weekend!  For anyone that has already received yours, did you get charged any kind of customs fee?...just trying to plan, I told myself no shoes after my Chloe susans but I just love these!  
Thanks


----------



## sabrunka

I loooove those blue ones omg wish I got them  I am actually ending up selling my black bazils, I really don't need TWO pairs, and I originally never wanted all black haha so the money I get back may be for a pair of dickers  I'll see tho!


----------



## monap_1981

I posted a picture of mine on instagram, under user monap_. Still too lazy to figure out how to post pictures here! Sorry!


----------



## monap_1981

Sabrunka, a friend of mine ordered the blue ones in size 40 from mytheresa, but ended up returning them because it was a wrong size for her. So if 40 is your size, add it to your mytheresa wishlist and they might show up once they have processed the return!



sabrunka said:


> I loooove those blue ones omg wish I got them  I am actually ending up selling my black bazils, I really don't need TWO pairs, and I originally never wanted all black haha so the money I get back may be for a pair of dickers  I'll see tho!


----------



## monap_1981

No customs fee when delivered to London, just a shipping charge (standard for 10 GBP or express for 16 GBP).




Calisto2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm hoping (I.e. Praying lol) that I can get a pair from mytheresa this weekend!  For anyone that has already received yours, did you get charged any kind of customs fee?...just trying to plan, I told myself no shoes after my Chloe susans but I just love these!
> Thanks


----------



## Pinkydream

monap_1981 said:


> Gorgeous blue!  Congrats!
> 
> I got mine in the same color from mytheresa as well, and absolutely love them!
> 
> The blue looks amazing against white, very striking!



Yayy!!!! Do they fit well? So glad you were able to get a pair


----------



## Straight-Laced

Re NAP stock - the blue Bekett is definitely not the only colour/style they will have this season. 
Not sure of the specifics though, except for a metallic one which is coming soon.


----------



## monap_1981

Yes, it was a perfect fit! Wouldn't be able to get the right size without your advice!

Thank you so much, really appreciate it!!



Pinkydream said:


> Yayy!!!! Do they fit well? So glad you were able to get a pair


----------



## monap_1981

Also big thanks to OrangeFizz!!


----------



## rhinabi

sabrunka said:


> Here's a picture! I realize the bottoms are not flattering at all lol but you can see the shoes!! Looove them, and so happy I found them for a great deal on ebay! They were worn a couple times but you can't even tell!



Are these the cream Bazils or gris beketts? 

Edit: Is this a different style? The band that goes around the ankle is lighter than the rest of the sneaker. Now I'm thinking it's not either the cream or gris.


----------



## chicjean

crgabc said:
			
		

> My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa
> First picture with my first pair of very loved & lived in original IM Baskets.



Gorgeous color!!! Congratulations


----------



## sabrunka

rhinabi said:


> Are these the cream Bazils or gris beketts?
> 
> Edit: Is this a different style? The band that goes around the ankle is lighter than the rest of the sneaker. Now I'm thinking it's not either the cream or gris.



Mmm I don't know exactly hahah I DO know they're from fall 2011, but the seller didn't have exact details either! I got the receipt with them but it doesn't say the colour, just in french says baskets or something lol.


----------



## yanlu

does anyone have any experience with ordering from morganclare.co.uk? are they reliable?
they'll be receiving their stock tomorrow and im able to order the grey beketts, but they're asking £385(+£20), which is kinda steep, isnt it?


----------



## chicjean

yanlu said:


> does anyone have any experience with ordering from morganclare.co.uk? are they reliable?
> they'll be receiving their stock tomorrow and im able to order the grey beketts, but they're asking £385(+£20), which is kinda steep, isnt it?



I've never purchased from them, but if you're in the US then the price seems about right with the exchange rates... depending on the style, Bekkets/Bazils seem to be US $665-685 before any tax or shipping.


----------



## GLuxeLady

crgabc said:
			
		

> My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa
> First picture with my first pair of very loved & lived in original IM Baskets.



Congrats! Those are gorgeous!! At first , I thought it'd be hard to pair them with stuff but now that I'm seeing how good they look, i might reconsider the anthracites


----------



## yanlu

chicjean said:


> I've never purchased from them, but if you're in the US then the price seems about right with the exchange rates... depending on the style, Bekkets/Bazils seem to be US $665-685 before any tax or shipping.



im in europe...


----------



## lulu1982

hey ladies, just a heads up, I returned a pair to matches of a size 37 anthracite bekett. so be on the lookout. x


----------



## kiera00

I just ordered a pair of bazils from Morgan Clare. The pricing seems to be about right, since we are in the US, there are no VAT charges. YAY!! Finally the shoes that I want..


----------



## bgmommy

Ladies - a pair of Bazils, and Bekkets (rouge and gris) available now on lagarconne.com
HURRY!!!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

monap_1981 said:


> Yes, it was a perfect fit! Wouldn't be able to get the right size without your advice!
> 
> Thank you so much, really appreciate it!!



You are very welcome I am glad I could help and everything turned out perfect Enjoy wearing the blue ones!! I wore mine yesterday and got tons of stares


----------



## am2022

oh wow!!! color is out of control!!!

got my rouge ones last week and the first peek at the color...im sold!!!  


crgabc said:


> View attachment 1790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790632
> 
> 
> My Blue Becket's arrived from mythsresa
> First picture with my first pair of very loved & lived in original IM Baskets.


----------



## monap_1981

Sounds like they were a hit! 

Thanks again! 




Pinkydream said:


> You are very welcome I am glad I could help and everything turned out perfect Enjoy wearing the blue ones!! I wore mine yesterday and got tons of stares


----------



## monap_1981

Rouge ones are gorgeous! Congrats!




amacasa said:


> oh wow!!! color is out of control!!!
> 
> got my rouge ones last week and the first peek at the color...im sold!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

BLACK BAZIL ALERT!!!
Go to mytheresa now - all sizes!


----------



## am2022

loving the energy!!! it is so fun!



Straight-Laced said:


> BLACK BAZIL ALERT!!!
> Go to mytheresa now - all sizes!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> loving the energy!!! it is so fun!



amacasa!! I want your red Beketts!!!
I've gone Bekett mad  :giggles:


----------



## Waffle

Straight-Laced said:


> BLACK BAZIL ALERT!!!
> Go to mytheresa now - all sizes!



Yay! Thank you! Finally got the black bazil.. 
Ordered 38 as I have the 39 in the gris on pre-order at lagarconne. 
At least this way I will get to see which size will actually fit me


----------



## GLuxeLady

Andd just as quickly, they're gone! Incredible!

Congrats to whomever got to order them!


----------



## Calisto2

Just ordered my black Bazils sz 37 on mytheresa...hope I love them!!


----------



## am2022

You need to get them too !! Red is so crazy wild... can't wait my DH's reaction... lol!!!

Now Im searching for the cobalt bobby... I think we both need intervention...



Straight-Laced said:


> amacasa!! I want your red Beketts!!!
> I've gone Bekett mad :giggles:


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> You need to get them too !! Red is so crazy wild... can't wait my DH's reaction... lol!!!
> 
> Now Im searching for the cobalt bobby... I think we both need intervention...




Yes!!! We may need an intervention 
Right now I'm waiting for the DHL man to deliver my cobalt Beketts (and I pre-ordered the cobalt bobbys too - have to choose between blue Bekett & Bobby) 
... But the RED is


----------



## Straight-Laced

Waffle said:


> Yay! Thank you! Finally got the black bazil..
> Ordered 38 as I have the 39 in the gris on pre-order at lagarconne.
> *At least this way I will get to see which size will actually fit me*




Good thinking! 
Glad you were able to get in quick


----------



## ShoeLover

I missed them


----------



## klow-chloe'

Straight-Laced said:


> BLACK BAZIL ALERT!!!
> Go to mytheresa now - all sizes!


 
Only 40 left ...hurry up girls before all gone!!


----------



## Brigitte031

39 and 41 on Matches.  Go grab 'em!!

Oh also 41 in black Bazil!


----------



## am2022

LOL!!! love being mad ... reminds me of Jack Kerouac's ON the road:
" The only people that interest me are the MAD ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, desirous of everything at the SAME TIME , the ones that never yearn or say a commonplace thing ...... but BURN BURN BURN , BURN like the roman candles across the night...""

Ask my DH how many times he has to tell me "Relax" in a week



Straight-Laced said:


> amacasa!! I want your red Beketts!!!
> I've gone Bekett mad  :giggles:


----------



## lawchick

Brigitte031 said:


> 39 and 41 on Matches.  Go grab 'em!!
> 
> Oh also 41 in black Bazil!



Woohoo!!  I just read the entire 50+ page thread today and just snagged a pair on Matches while stalking websites!  Let's see if my order goes through.  Crossing fingers.  I didn't think I would ever get a pair so I ordered a pair of these earlier today
http://www.shopbop.com/manhattan-hidden-wedge-velcro-sneaker/vp/v=1/845524441937941.htm


----------



## Brigitte031

lawchick said:


> Woohoo!!  I just read the entire 50+ page thread today and just snagged a pair on Matches while stalking websites!  Let's see if my order goes through.  Crossing fingers.  I didn't think I would ever get a pair so I ordered a pair of these earlier today
> http://www.shopbop.com/manhattan-hidden-wedge-velcro-sneaker/vp/v=1/845524441937941.htm



YAY!! I'm so glad you managed to snag a pair!!


----------



## lawchick

Brigitte031 said:


> YAY!! I'm so glad you managed to snag a pair!!


Aww, thanks hon!  I won't believe it until I get a shipment confirmation.


----------



## what9ever

If you check out Mytheresa's Facebook page and click the July 9th link to a Tod's presale it actually takes you to the Isabel Marant pre-shopping that is supposed to be made available Sunday. Silver Birds and Khaki Beketts in all sizes. http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/pre-...=pre&utm_campaign=KW28&use_cookie_storeview=1


----------



## Brigitte031

what9ever said:


> If you check out Mytheresa's Facebook page and click the July 9th link to a Tod's presale it actually takes you to the Isabel Marant pre-shopping that is supposed to be made available Sunday. Silver Birds and Khaki Beketts in all sizes. http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/pre-...=pre&utm_campaign=KW28&use_cookie_storeview=1



Lol... I wonder if someone slipped up. Thanks for that link. Too bad there are no cobalt or rouge Beketts on there!! lol. But it's nice to know what the items in the presale are for sure!!


----------



## Julierose

You guys! I have been lurking on this thread forever, and I finally took the plunge and got my first pair of ISABEL MARANT SNEAKERS! I got the Bazils in black! I love the subtle snakeskin detail. FYI, I live in NYC, and these sneakers have been selling out everywhere! I am on every single list there is to be on and.....nada! No luck!  I finally had to cave and buy these beauties off ebay from a very trustworthy seller with over 700 positive feedbacks. She bought the sneakers from Matches and has the receipt, I totally trust they are authentic. I hate paying more for these sneakers then they retail for, but I paid $800 for these, with isn't so bad compared to some other prices I have seen.  Anyway, I will post tons of photos when I get them!!  I am also on the waiting list for the gray Bekkets from Barneys. Call all your local Barneys and get on the waiting lists, they are getting shipments in this week!!!! xoxo


----------



## sarskya

Brigitte031 said:


> 39 and 41 on Matches.  Go grab 'em!!
> 
> Oh also 41 in black Bazil!


Massive thanks to Brigitte031 & this thread!!

After stalking mytheresa all morning & trying to come to terms with the fact i'd missed the Bazil's yet again, I came on here & seen her post about Matches having them in a 41 (destiny right?!?) & quickly made my way thru the checkout process & made those babies mine  So pumped!!
Now to wait for their delivery...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

what9ever said:


> If you check out Mytheresa's Facebook page and click the July 9th link to a Tod's presale it actually takes you to the Isabel Marant pre-shopping that is supposed to be made available Sunday. Silver Birds and Khaki Beketts in all sizes. http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/pre-...=pre&utm_campaign=KW28&use_cookie_storeview=1


they're still there in all sizes so I guess all orders will get cancelled...too bad.


----------



## lawchick

sarskya said:


> Massive thanks to Brigitte031 & this thread!!
> 
> After stalking mytheresa all morning & trying to come to terms with the fact i'd missed the Bazil's yet again, I came on here & seen her post about Matches having them in a 41 (destiny right?!?) & quickly made my way thru the checkout process & made those babies mine  So pumped!!
> Now to wait for their delivery...


Congrats!


----------



## dong8351

what9ever said:
			
		

> If you check out Mytheresa's Facebook page and click the July 9th link to a Tod's presale it actually takes you to the Isabel Marant pre-shopping that is supposed to be made available Sunday. Silver Birds and Khaki Beketts in all sizes. http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/pre-shopping-6178.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=pre&utm_campaign=KW28&use_cookie_storeview=1



Thanks for the link! I just ordered a pair and my card is charged. Hopefully the transaction will go through. Searching for this sneaker in my size for too many months


----------



## what9ever

CommeUneEtoile said:


> they're still there in all sizes so I guess all orders will get cancelled...too bad.



I already got an email from customer service saying my pair would go out today  (ordered a pair of the silver) so I think they are honoring the sales. Guessing they're available because they aren't the most popular colors and only those of us reading this even really know they are there.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

what9ever said:


> I already got an email from customer service saying my pair would go out today  (ordered a pair of the silver) so I think they are honoring the sales. Guessing they're available because they aren't the most popular colors and only those of us reading this even really know they are there.


lucky you! But they don't have an infinite amount of them available, and not one size is sold out. I hope my order will go through ...*fingers crossed*


----------



## lawchick

I got my shipment confirmation from Matches.  My anthracite Beketts are on their way to their new home!


----------



## monap_1981

That is awesome! Congrats! 



lawchick said:


> I got my shipment confirmation from Matches. My anthracite Beketts are on their way to their new home!


----------



## sep

CommeUneEtoile said:


> lucky you! But they don't have an infinite amount of them available, and not one size is sold out. I hope my order will go through ...*fingers crossed*


 
I keep trying to place an order for the silver and it says an error occured every time I submit the order... Grrr!


----------



## demicouture

tnx a bunch for the link, i just ordered the kaki!!


----------



## srslysweet

Just got an email from Diani Boutique who got Bird and Betty's in Black and Taupe: http://secure.campaigner.com/Campaigner/Public/t.show?TKqs--ER34-1DDMxs1


----------



## klow-chloe'

CommeUneEtoile said:


> they're still there in all sizes so I guess all orders will get cancelled...too bad.



The link is actually working I ordered the khaki Dickers in 36 and I got the confirm email with tracking number.  Thank you so much what9ever for the link


----------



## oatmella

srslysweet said:


> Just got an email from Diani Boutique who got Bird and Betty's in Black and Taupe: http://secure.campaigner.com/Campaigner/Public/t.show?TKqs--ER34-1DDMxs1



I just got that email too - too bad my size isn't available in the taupe Bobbys!  I really like them.


----------



## Brigitte031

There's a very odd 37.5 Bekett on Matches...


----------



## what9ever

Brigitte031 said:


> There's a very odd 37.5 Bekett on Matches...



Yeah, saw that earlier too! Weird. So glad those of you who wanted the silvers and khakis can grab them without the usual chaos! Hopefully they'll still be up when the newsletter actually goes out on Sunday-ha! My shoes already shipped and are far from Mytheresa so if you want to order, order with confidence!


----------



## debradoll

Brigitte031 said:


> There's a very odd 37.5 Bekett on Matches...


i saw the weird 37.5 on matches... i sort of want to order it as a second pair but im unsure what that size really is.


----------



## Straight-Laced

debradoll said:


> i saw the weird 37.5 on matches... i sort of want to order it as a second pair but im unsure what that size really is.




I'm sure someone's going to jump in and order it, but who knows what size they'll get???
Matches are sleeping right now I think so it must remain a mystery


----------



## debradoll

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm sure someone's going to jump in and order it, but who knows what size they'll get???
> Matches are sleeping right now I think so it must remain a mystery


what if its a mistake by matches?  im so curious!


----------



## dong8351

what9ever said:


> So glad those of you who wanted the silvers and khakis can grab them without the usual chaos! Hopefully they'll still be up when the newsletter actually goes out on Sunday-ha! My shoes already shipped and are far from Mytheresa so if you want to order, order with confidence!


 
Thanks again for what9ever posting up the link  ordered a paird of khaki bekket last night (Australia time) and got confirmation email and DHL tracking few hours later!! Yeah!! Can't believe I can finally get a pair instead of keep adding my size on whislist.


----------



## srslysweet

oatmella said:
			
		

> I just got that email too - too bad my size isn't available in the taupe Bobbys!  I really like them.



Same here I wanted the black! I'm still debating getting Bobby's but I alreadyI have Bazils.  Good thing is Bobby's are just showing up so there's hope that you'll score them!


----------



## Narita

I am crazy about getting the black Bazils nowadays, trying to get them everywhere and everywhere they are sold out. Je suis desolé!

Btw, I've known that they are going to launch the Bazils in taupé-cream color (python details and all) instead of black, there I leave a pic. What do you think? The blacks or the creams? I just don't know which ones to buy!!


----------



## Ilgin

^^ My cousin got my black Bazils from Joseph's London store last week, i suggest you contact them. They also have the silver and anthracite.

http://www.joseph.co.uk/


----------



## Ilgin

I received them 2 days ago and have been wearing them non-stop!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Ilgin , your black bazils rock!!
Haven't worn mine yet as it is so hot right now and mostly wearing sandals for
The meantime!!!




Ilgin said:


> I received them 2 days ago and have been wearing them non-stop!
> 
> View attachment 1793865
> 
> View attachment 1793866


----------



## Ilgin

*amacasa*!!

Yeah, it is so hot in here too but I feel they are also very wearable and comfy in summer.


----------



## sep

srslysweet said:


> Just got an email from Diani Boutique who got Bird and Betty's in Black and Taupe: http://secure.campaigner.com/Campaigner/Public/t.show?TKqs--ER34-1DDMxs1



Are they sold out already? I didn't see them online...


----------



## sep

Ilgin said:


> I received them 2 days ago and have been wearing them non-stop!
> 
> View attachment 1793865
> 
> View attachment 1793866



Love! Love! Love!


----------



## srslysweet

sep said:
			
		

> Are they sold out already? I didn't see them online...



I think you need to contact them as they are not authorized to sell IM on their site only through the store. Eventually it will go onto the site, but you'll still have to call everything in.


----------



## Julierose

YAY!!!!!!!!!! I just ordered a pair of gray Bekkets from Barneys! They shipped today!!! I can't believe I got a pair at retail price! I hope I like them. I just ordered the black Bazils two days ago, so now I will have two pairs. If I love them both enough, I will keep both. I wasn't planning on getting a second pair but I couldn't refuse when Barneys called me! FYI they are getting in black and red, and blue Bekkets soon! Call your local Barneys!


----------



## demicouture

yay to everyone getting their bekkets/bazils!!

i now have 2 pairs that should be shipped to me!
one from luisaviaroma (Bazils)
and the kaki from mytheresa!!

cannot wait!

p.s. i got a creme pair from one of the first seasons (if not the first) and wore them not enough and then i got some multicoloured ones which i have also only worn once so i'm really looking forward to some muted/black colours!

p.p.s. also got a pair of black bobby from the beginnings which i wore to death! absolute LOVE the bobby!! wish they would come in more colours in smooth leather


----------



## Hdream

Hi Dolls! Please help! I have to decide which size to get, I never tried them on! Usually any Italian shoes I'm 38.5. Please advise which size I should go with snickers! Please help!


----------



## nickynamfon

hi ladies, I just fell in love for this shoes and I'm dying to get Black ones. So if anyone saw them on any sites please alert me. Also I'm wondering when you add wish list on mytheresa.com do the stocks ever come back? Thx ladies


----------



## klow-chloe'

nickynamfon said:


> hi ladies, I just fell in love for this shoes and I'm dying to get Black ones. So if anyone saw them on any sites please alert me. Also I'm wondering when you add wish list on mytheresa.com do the stocks ever come back? Thx ladies



The stock does come back on some of the item but you need to be very quick as when item becomes available again the email will send too all pp who have wished list it.

If you are not in a rush of getting it right now The Calexico Boutique in Brisbane will get more stock of the Bekket in several colours but I think it 's few months away. As of last week they have the BEKKET in Anthracite in 39.


----------



## nickynamfon

klow-chloe' said:


> The stock does come back on some of the item but you need to be very quick as when item becomes available again the email will send too all pp who have wished list it.
> 
> If you are not in a rush of getting it right now The Calexico Boutique in Brisbane will get more stock of the Bekket in several colours but I think it 's few months away. As of last week they have the BEKKET in Anthracite in 39.



Thx klow-chloe  I kinda want it within this month or next month. Do you know how much they cost at The Calexico Boutique? I also put my name down at INCU boutique for anthracite.


----------



## klow-chloe'

nickynamfon said:


> Thx klow-chloe  I kinda want it within this month or next month. Do you know how much they cost at The Calexico Boutique? I also put my name down at INCU boutique for anthracite.



Their current price for the Bekket is AUD695. But they were saying that the price could be vary depend on the exchange rate.

Good luck I hope you find the Brazil.

Do you know if INCU has the Bobby in stock or will they get the Bobby in the future?


----------



## nickynamfon

klow-chloe' said:


> Their current price for the Bekket is AUD695. But they were saying that the price could be vary depend on the exchange rate.
> 
> Good luck I hope you find the Brazil.
> 
> Do you know if INCU has the Bobby in stock or will they get the Bobby in the future?



INCU has bobby in-store at the moment but I'm not sure how much they are. I think they have black ones right now. Perhaps give them a call.

Thx...good luck with Bobby as well ;D


----------



## chiaraV

Hdream said:


> Hi Dolls! Please help! I have to decide which size to get, I never tried them on! Usually any Italian shoes I'm 38.5. Please advise which size I should go with snickers! Please help!




I'm an italian 38.5/39 and I tried last season bekkets in both 38 and 39...they both fit,39 is more comfortable but the sa told me to go for a 38 because they stretch out a bit..so I pre ordere the grey one in 38 and tomorrow I'll go get them at the store..can't wait...

I aready have the bobby in 39 and they run large..I need to wear thick socks and they are still a little large..hope I was helpfull..tomorrow I'll tell you more after I'll have the shoes!


----------



## Hdream

chiaraV said:
			
		

> I'm an italian 38.5/39 and I tried last season bekkets in both 38 and 39...they both fit,39 is more comfortable but the sa told me to go for a 38 because they stretch out a bit..so I pre ordere the grey one in 38 and tomorrow I'll go get them at the store..can't wait...
> 
> I aready have the bobby in 39 and they run large..I need to wear thick socks and they are still a little large..hope I was helpfull..tomorrow I'll tell you more after I'll have the shoes!



Hi chiaraV thank you so much! Please let me know how it fit! I'm really loosing my mind!


----------



## Porter

I'm still trying to figure out if the Beketts and Bobbys are for me.  I love the silhouette of the Beketts but the hard part is deciding on the color and finding justification for fitting them into my lifestyle.  If I do purchase the Bobbys, I'm seriously considering these red ones:


----------



## crgabc

I have not seen these at all. I have been so obsessed stalking the beckets. I love them in red. I have then from last year in black & they are super easy to wear & very comfy. I have have both, the bobby/Betty are a little more low key,


----------



## Porter

crgabc said:
			
		

> I have not seen these at all. I have been so obsessed stalking the beckets. I love them in red. I have then from last year in black & they are super easy to wear & very comfy. I have have both, the bobby/Betty are a little more low key,



I'm thinking low key might work better for me, and the red color will actually add to my wardrobe. However, there are design elements of the Bekett that I love that the Bobby doesn't have like an oversized tongue and it's more textural. Ugh... can't wait for my La Garconne pre-orders to arrive!


----------



## demicouture

those red bobbys are great!

i also agree that they are much more low key and easier to wear!

does anyone know where they are available online?


----------



## yanlu

hey guys!
just wanna give u the heads up, because im returning my electric blue beketts in 37 to mytheresa.com. i think they will appear in their webshop somewhere at the end of the week, so keep an eye out for it


----------



## Straight-Laced

Anyone looking for a size 36 Rouge or Khaki Bekett???

Mrs H has the 36 in those colours showing available.


----------



## tonkamama

Pairing of my BEKETT in dark gray (size 39) with Reos.  I ordered the black BAZIL in size 38 just see how they fit.

My other IM booties are size 38 and really I think I am in between sizes for these sneakers.  I will report the fitting of my Bazil when I get them hopefully on Monday.


----------



## debradoll

tonkamama said:


> Pairing of my BEKETT in dark gray (size 39) with Reos.  I ordered the black BAZIL in size 38 just see how they fit.
> 
> My other IM booties are size 38 and really I think I am in between sizes for these sneakers.  I will report the fitting of my Bazil when I get them hopefully on Monday.


you look amazing! i wish i got the grey beketts too!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Pairing of my BEKETT in dark gray (size 39) with Reos.  I ordered the black BAZIL in size 38 just see how they fit.
> 
> My other IM booties are size 38 and really I think I am in between sizes for these sneakers.  I will report the fitting of my Bazil when I get them hopefully on Monday.



tonka, amazing as always!!!


----------



## lawchick

tonkamama said:


> Pairing of my BEKETT in dark gray (size 39) with Reos.  I ordered the black BAZIL in size 38 just see how they fit.
> 
> My other IM booties are size 38 and really I think I am in between sizes for these sneakers.  I will report the fitting of my Bazil when I get them hopefully on Monday.


Nice outfit!  Your sneaks look great on you.  What is your usual US size?  I am waiting for delivery of my first pair of Beketts.  I am a US 8.5 (probably truly an 8 wide) and I ordered the 39.  I'm crossing my fingers that they fit.


----------



## klow-chloe'

tonkamama said:


> Pairing of my BEKETT in dark gray (size 39) with Reos. I ordered the black BAZIL in size 38 just see how they fit.
> 
> My other IM booties are size 38 and really I think I am in between sizes for these sneakers. I will report the fitting of my Bazil when I get them hopefully on Monday.


 
You look amazing as always. I love how you style your IM pieces.
Absolutely love the look here


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies.*  I will post  Bazils and report sizing as soon as I receive them on Monday (FYI... I ordered my Bazils from "mytheresa" last Thursday and they shipped the next day super fast!).  

*lawchick ~* If you are US 8.5 then you are 99% fine with size 39 with these sneakers.  My US size is 7.5 ~ 8 (mostly 8), reason I got size 39 in Beketts b/c my toes are bit longer  and last season (SS) size 38 was a tiny bit too short on me.    

My over all feeling of size (AW) size 39 Beketts are ~  I like how the length fits but since my feet are regular width these feel roomy, I think I can get away by wearing thicker socks.    



debradoll said:


> you look amazing! i wish i got the grey beketts too!





chicjean said:


> tonka, amazing as always!!!





lawchick said:


> Nice outfit!  Your sneaks look great on you.  What is your usual US size?  I am waiting for delivery of my first pair of Beketts.  I am a US 8.5 (probably truly an 8 wide) and I ordered the 39.  I'm crossing my fingers that they fit.





klow-chloe' said:


> You look amazing as always. I love how you style your IM pieces.
> Absolutely love the look here


----------



## debradoll

ladies! a 37 on matches in the grey available!


----------



## nickynamfon

arrr I wish they have them in 36 on matches!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

nickynamfon said:


> arrr I wish they have them in 36 on matches!!!



Lol me too. I've been waiting patiently for a 36 on Matches. But as backup I have a pair reserved through La Garconne but I suuuure would love a pair sooner.


----------



## oatmella

demicouture said:


> those red bobbys are great!
> 
> i also agree that they are much more low key and easier to wear!
> 
> does anyone know where they are available online?



Matches Fashion in the UK will be stocking the red Bobbys - try contacting them at customercare@matchesfashion.com for more info.


----------



## demicouture

oatmella said:


> Matches Fashion in the UK will be stocking the red Bobbys - try contacting them at customercare@matchesfashion.com for more info.




ooooh thank you!!!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

myTheresa's taking preorders for the anthracite bekketts! My contact Daniela just alerted me today, no idea when they will ship, but atleast I have them on order! So excited!!


----------



## nickynamfon

GLuxeLady said:


> myTheresa's taking preorders for the anthracite bekketts! My contact Daniela just alerted me today, no idea when they will ship, but atleast I have them on order! So excited!!



how do you know about this as i didn't see any alert or anything on my email.


----------



## GLuxeLady

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> how do you know about this as i didn't see any alert or anything on my email.



I've been keeping up with it since last week & was emailed this morning stating that they've started taking preorders starting today. Contact them for more details, ask for Daniela if you can. 

Good luck!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Nickynamfon-

Forgot to mention, they will only take preorders if you've already ordered from them before.


----------



## oatmella

Are the Bekketts still hard to get?  Seems that a lot of places have been selling them.  The Bobbys seem harder to find - though maybe they are just way less popular!  The IM boutique in NY has the Bobbys in the electric blue, taupe and camel if anyone is interested.  I've never ordered from them though - they ask you to email/fax a scan of the front and back of your cc as well as your ID.  I don't feel comfortable doing that.
My IL's live on the same street as the NY boutique - I'd love to be so close and be able to browse IM


----------



## chiaraV

tonkamama said:


> Pairing of my BEKETT in dark gray (size 39) with Reos.  I ordered the black BAZIL in size 38 just see how they fit.
> 
> My other IM booties are size 38 and really I think I am in between sizes for these sneakers.  I will report the fitting of my Bazil when I get them hopefully on Monday.



I'm between sizes too!got this same one today in 38 and they are a little bit tight..hope they'll stretch out..I almost cannot wear my bobby in 39 because they are too big now after some use


----------



## chiaraV

Hdream said:


> Hi chiaraV thank you so much! Please let me know how it fit! I'm really loosing my mind!




back from Milan with the shoes!I bought the 38..they are tight on the toes,38.5  would be so perfect..the SA told me that they tend to stretch out and I trusted him..hope he'll be right or I'll kill him..
the 39 was fine,but alreay too comfortable,the shoes looked emty on top,I don't know how to explain..


if someone has them..do they really stretch out?


----------



## Mygen

I decided to return the taupe/gris beketts in size 37 that i ordered from mytheresa. So for those who is looking for then, look at mytheresa tommorow!  I decided the bazil would be ok for me since I also preordered bobbys..


----------



## oatmella

Just got this email from lagarconne!

We are happy to announce that additional styles of the new Fall 2012 Collection of Isabel Marant footwear will arrive shortly.  Per your request, we want to inform you that the following styles will be available for pre-order on lagarconne.com on July 16th, at 6:00 pm Eastern Standard Time. 

The Dicker Boot: Bronze Leather
The Dicker Boot: Noir Leather
The Betty Sneaker: Noir
The Betty Sneaker: Blanc
The Boston Sneaker: Noir
The Bekett Sneaker: Anthracite
The Bird Sneaker: Argent (Silver)
The Lazio Boot: Noir

Love the Betty sneaker - and I think the Boston sneaker is very cool too!


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Argent (silver) Birds have just been delivered!!!

Loving them = surprise favourites!
The leather is super soft and the colour is a just a little worn & vintaged  

I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## crimdellacrim

Thanks my wallet is hurting! 




oatmella said:


> Just got this email from lagarconne!
> 
> We are happy to announce that additional styles of the new Fall 2012 Collection of Isabel Marant footwear will arrive shortly.  Per your request, we want to inform you that the following styles will be available for pre-order on lagarconne.com on July 16th, at 6:00 pm Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> The Dicker Boot: Bronze Leather
> The Dicker Boot: Noir Leather
> The Betty Sneaker: Noir
> The Betty Sneaker: Blanc
> The Boston Sneaker: Noir
> The Bekett Sneaker: Anthracite
> The Bird Sneaker: Argent (Silver)
> The Lazio Boot: Noir
> 
> Love the Betty sneaker - and I think the Boston sneaker is very cool too!


----------



## Waffle

And they are up for pre-order on lagarconne now 

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/designer.htm?sid=1235&pid=1233&view=all


----------



## Andrini

thank you so much for the link!!!!!


----------



## oatmella

crimdellacrim said:


> Thanks my wallet is hurting!



lol - you're welcome!  Which ones did you pre order?


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  My black Bazils just arrived this morning.  I ordered the size 38 and the fit is fine, at first I felt tight but they are brand new so eventually will stretch out little like all my Dickers.  

My 39 Beketts Anthracite felt roomy esp the toe box area compared to 38 Bazils Black.      

I am US 7.5 ~ 8 and my Dickers are size 38.  

My fitting conclusion for AW is ~ if you do not have wide feet or extra longer toes, the you should stay with your true IM sizing.

If you are 1/2 size then go up to the full size as these do not come in with 1/2 sizes.


----------



## nickynamfon

La Garçonne seems to sell them a higher price than matches and mytheresa. Now I'm hesitating whether I should pre-order them from La Garçonne.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  My black Bazils just arrived this morning.  I ordered the size 38 and the fit is fine, at first I felt tight but they are brand new so eventually will stretch out little like all my Dickers.
> 
> My 39 Beketts Anthracite felt roomy esp the toe box area compared to 38 Bazils Black.
> 
> I am US 7.5 ~ 8 and my Dickers are size 38.
> 
> My fitting conclusion for AW is ~ if you do not have wide feet or extra longer toes, the you should stay with your true IM sizing.
> 
> If you are 1/2 size then go up to the full size as these do not come in with 1/2 sizes.




I agree with your sizing advice tonkamama!
I'm the same sizing as you, and the 39 Bazil was too wide & generally too roomy and loose, and my feet aren't narrow.  
I've bought my other pairs in my usual IM size 38 & while my toes nudge the end of the toe box a little the shoe isn't narrow & they feel (and look) much better than the 39s.
I'd say 38s are closer to a US7.5 than an 8 & 39s are closer to a US8.5 than a 9...


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> I agree with your sizing advice tonkamama!
> I'm the same sizing as you, and the 39 Bazil was too wide & generally too roomy and loose, and my feet aren't narrow.
> I've bought my other pairs in my usual IM size 38 & while my toes nudge the end of the toe box a little the shoe isn't narrow & they feel (and look) much better than the 39s.
> I'd say 38s are closer to a US7.5 than an 8 & 39s are closer to a US8.5 than a 9...


*Straight-Laced ~* Oh yes, you describing these perfectly.  My feet are not wide but they are not narrow either and size 38 looks and feels much better.  Totally agree with you that size 38 more like a US7.5. Size 39 are meant for US8.5 or 9.


----------



## oatmella

nickynamfon said:


> La Garçonne seems to sell them a higher price than matches and mytheresa. Now I'm hesitating whether I should pre-order them from La Garçonne.



La Garconne sells them at the regular US retail price (same as the IM boutique in NY) - the European stores sell them for less because they don't have to deal with import/custom fees.  The sneakers seem to sell out way more quickly on matches/mytheresa - and they sell out lightning fast on netaporter.


----------



## Straight-Laced

oatmella said:


> La Garconne sells them at the regular US retail price (same as the IM boutique in NY) - the European stores sell them for less because they don't have to deal with import/custom fees.  The sneakers seem to sell out way more quickly on matches/mytheresa - and *they sell out lightning fast on netaporter*.




NAP europe had the Red Bekett come in with their Monday new arrivals this week but most were pre-sold and the others disappeared in a flash. . . 
So anyone wanting the Red Bekett should watch NAP for returns


----------



## jacqualyn2

My bazil becketts are getting shipped to me in 36 from the uk morgan clare (im in australia) as yesterday yayyyyy...altogether it ended up being 550aud..this was 333 plus 30 british pounds for delivery yahoooooo


----------



## nickynamfon

jacqualyn2 said:


> My bazil becketts are getting shipped to me in 36 from the uk morgan clare (im in australia) as yesterday yayyyyy...altogether it ended up being 550aud..this was 333 plus 30 british pounds for delivery yahoooooo



ahhh lucky you! I so want the bazil ones. When did you order them though may I ask?


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> ahhh lucky you! I so want the bazil ones. When did you order them though may I ask?



I put my name down in their list maybe a mth ago and they emailed me last wednesday to tell me they just had confirmation that they would receive stock on friday and if i still wanted the shoes i should give them my details so thats what i did..


----------



## Waffle

jacqualyn2 said:


> My bazil becketts are getting shipped to me in 36 from the uk morgan clare (im in australia) as yesterday yayyyyy...altogether it ended up being 550aud..this was 333 plus 30 british pounds for delivery yahoooooo



Yay!!! We both got our black bazils coming! 

Mine landed in Melbourne early this morning.. *should* have them tomorrow


----------



## debradoll

question i need help ladies! those who ordered the all black python bazil and grey beketts... which do you like better if you had to choose?


----------



## Brigitte031

debradoll said:
			
		

> question i need help ladies! those who ordered the all black python bazil and grey beketts... which do you like better if you had to choose?



I picture the Black Bazils with a pair of leather leggings and the grey Beketts with regular jeans. Or in other words the Bazils as a little more dressed up and the Beketts a little more casual.


----------



## humpybunny

Ladies, I need some advice. I'm a true size US 5 and since the smallest the IM sneakers come in are 36, do you think they will be too big? thank you.


----------



## Brigitte031

humpybunny said:
			
		

> Ladies, I need some advice. I'm a true size US 5 and since the smallest the IM sneakers come in are 36, do you think they will be too big? thank you.





I'm also a US 5. I use a Dr. Scholl's gel pad inside my IM 36 sneakers and that's perfect for me.


----------



## tonkamama

debradoll said:


> question i need help ladies! those who ordered the all black python bazil and grey beketts... which do you like better if you had to choose?


IMO...if budget allows, should keep both .  Dark gray good for casual spring/summer pairing and black good for fall/winter dressier pairing esp with leather jackets!!


----------



## jacqualyn2

Waffle said:
			
		

> Yay!!! We both got our black bazils coming!
> 
> Mine landed in Melbourne early this morning.. *should* have them tomorrow



How exciting...where did u order urs from and cost also if i may askk )))


----------



## Waffle

jacqualyn2 said:


> How exciting...where did u order urs from and cost also if i may askk )))



I ordered mine from mytheresa.com, and they cost AU$498.81 delivered


----------



## Hdream

Hi girls please help I want to order birds silver, but not sure about size. I'm true Italian size 38.5. Should I order 39 or 40? I don't know how they fit please help!


----------



## jacqualyn2

Waffle said:
			
		

> I ordered mine from mytheresa.com, and they cost AU$498.81 delivered



Ohh wow lucky u!!! How excited u must be!! Pls post them up when u get themm


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hdream said:


> Hi girls please help I want to order birds silver, but not sure about size. I'm true Italian size 38.5. Should I order 39 or 40? I don't know how they fit please help!



size 39


----------



## Straight-Laced

Argent (silver) Bird


----------



## Hdream

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> size 39



Thank you so much! Almost lost my mind trying to figure out size!


----------



## benneth

I just received my camel bobby sneakers, they are beautiful, made in china! bit annoyed, does anyone else have these and can you tell me if they should have a gap down the sides? like can you see the wooden wedge? they seem well made, im just concerned thats all, had the white last year but cant remember how they looked on the inside...i welcome all comments asap


----------



## Hdream

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Argent (silver) Bird



Hi it's me again! Do you really like them? I want to wear them with my silver fox coat? What you think?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hdream said:


> Hi it's me again! Do you really like them? I want to wear them with my silver fox coat? What you think?




lol I'm CRAZY about them!!!  I have the black & anthracite as well & the Argent Birds are my favourites, no contest!!!  

IMO they'll look fabulous with almost anything - now go get em before they sell out!


----------



## yanlu

38 in electric blue available on mytheresa.com!


----------



## chiaraV

Hdream said:


> Thank you so much! Almost lost my mind trying to figure out size!



I'd go 38..like some girls wrote 39 dons't look good even if it looks more comfy...38 will stretch out..I think it's just up to you if you prefer comfy or not..


----------



## chiaraV

benneth said:


> I just received my camel bobby sneakers, they are beautiful, made in china! bit annoyed, does anyone else have these and can you tell me if they should have a gap down the sides? like can you see the wooden wedge? they seem well made, im just concerned thats all, had the white last year but cant remember how they looked on the inside...i welcome all comments asap




I have the white one from last season and I can see the wooden wedge too...


----------



## Gimmiebags

Black Bazils coming my way soon courtesy of NAP!
Cannot wait!! 

I've got the beige bekkets and I've not had them off since I got them. 

I love these sneakers!


----------



## am2022

please do a comparison SL!!!  white betty versus silver bird???

I need a neutral pair and can't decide!!!


Straight-Laced said:


> Argent (silver) Bird


----------



## nickynamfon

I finally got the Black Bazil in 36 from Morgan Clare! Thank you to Jacqualyn2 for mentioning about their stocks. They now dispatched my parcel and I hope to get them ASAP! I really wanna wear them this Sat night! I'm planning to get anthracite in 36 as well. Hope I find them somewhere. INCU in Melbourne could not give me an answer whether  or not when their buyers are going to be able to get them re-stock in anthracite


----------



## Hdream

chiaraV said:
			
		

> I'd go 38..like some girls wrote 39 dons't look good even if it looks more comfy...38 will stretch out..I think it's just up to you if you prefer comfy or not..



Oh girl to late I order 39. I'm kicking my myself never try them


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I finally got the Black Bazil in 36 from Morgan Clare! Thank you to Jacqualyn2 for mentioning about their stocks. They now dispatched my parcel and I hope to get them ASAP! I really wanna wear them this Sat night! I'm planning to get anthracite in 36 as well. Hope I find them somewhere. INCU in Melbourne could not give me an answer whether  or not when their buyers are going to be able to get them re-stock in anthracite



Oh my pleasure..im so happy for u..have u tried on the anthracite 37 at incu..?? I assume ur in melbourne lol sorry if im wrong..i tried on the 37 and they were fine for me..they even gave me a lil space but it wasnt a major gap and definitely tolerable and very comfy..u could probably get away with 37 be able to get the grey one too


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> please do a comparison SL!!!  white betty versus silver bird???
> 
> I need a neutral pair and can't decide!!!



Amacasa...I know you didn't ask me, and I don't have silver Bird although I think quite cool, but I LIVE in my white Bettys...do you have any bobby/bettys?  IMO they are way more comfortable and look great with shorts and skirts on my legs (don't have model length).  I LOVE them


----------



## nickynamfon

jacqualyn2 said:
			
		

> Oh my pleasure..im so happy for u..have u tried on the anthracite 37 at incu..?? I assume ur in melbourne lol sorry if im wrong..i tried on the 37 and they were fine for me..they even gave me a lil space but it wasnt a major gap and definitely tolerable and very comfy..u could probably get away with 37 be able to get the grey one too



I haven't tried on anthracite 37 at incu because I'm tts 35 so 36 is the only choice for me. I'm in Melbourne btw  I'm just gonna keep searching for them. I don't wanna pre-order them at la garçonne either because they are way too expensive IMO.


----------



## lulu1982

Ladies, what do you think of the betty? Not sure...if I should get the boston or this?? any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## am2022

THanks BG for your thoughts...
I do have the black bettys and love them as well.

Its just for my first neutral and probably my last, im wondering if i need the high cut / tongue look of the becketts versus the more understated bettys??

I already preordered the white betty from lagarconne last night... but then still deciding if a beckett neutral is a need or maybe just a want right now... KWIM?



bgmommy said:


> Amacasa...I know you didn't ask me, and I don't have silver Bird although I think quite cool, but I LIVE in my white Bettys...do you have any bobby/bettys? IMO they are way more comfortable and look great with shorts and skirts on my legs (don't have model length). I LOVE them


----------



## oatmella

lulu1982 said:


> Ladies, what do you think of the betty? Not sure...if I should get the boston or this?? any opinions would be greatly appreciated.



Love the black betty - the contrast between the leather and suede is really nice.  I like them slightly more than the boston, but I don't think you can go wrong with either.  I chose to order the black betty!



amacasa said:


> THanks BG for your thoughts...
> I do have the black bettys and love them as well.
> 
> Its just for my first neutral and probably my last, im wondering if i need the high cut / tongue look of the becketts versus the more understated bettys??
> 
> I already preordered the white betty from lagarconne last night... but then still deciding if a beckett neutral is a need or maybe just a want right now... KWIM?



The white bettys are perfect for summer and super versatile!  You probably don't 'need' a beckett neutral, but it would be nice to have


----------



## crimdellacrim

I ordered Black Bazil and Anthracite Bekket. I am not sure if I like the look of the Betty in Blanc. I didn't realize there was a slight difference in height between the 2 styles.



oatmella said:


> lol - you're welcome!  Which ones did you pre order?



This is the reason I would keep both colors.



Brigitte031 said:


> I picture the Black Bazils with a pair of leather leggings and the grey Beketts with regular jeans. Or in other words the Bazils as a little more dressed up and the Beketts a little more casual.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

lulu1982 said:


> Ladies, what do you think of the betty? Not sure...if I should get the boston or this?? any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


 
Definitely the boston!!! 
Too bad they're only on lagarconne now. With the dollar - euro rate and taxes... blegh


----------



## sarskya

I just got my Bazils in the post this morning.  Matches are so fab to deal with & shipping is so quick to Australia. I am in utter love. Size is tts for me, I am a 10, sometimes even an 11 in some shoes so was a bit worried that these would be way too small but they are fine. I don't have loads of room but they are definitely comfortable. Will post a pic when I work out how haha.


----------



## Julierose

Well guys, I received my gray and white Bekkets today! Honestly, they are super comfortable and I love the style, but I am on the fence with the color. I also ordered the black bazils and I haven't gotten them yet, and I think I will like those more. I worry about what to match with these sneakers? What do you think?


----------



## Brigitte031

Julierose said:
			
		

> Well guys, I received my gray and white Bekkets today! Honestly, they are super comfortable and I love the style, but I am on the fence with the color. I also ordered the black bazils and I haven't gotten them yet, and I think I will like those more. I worry about what to match with these sneakers? What do you think?



Hm yeah they look more brown than taupe/light grey. This is the color I pre-ordered so now I'm a little concerned, too!


----------



## Waffle

Brigitte031 said:


> Hm yeah they look more brown than taupe/light grey. This is the color I pre-ordered so now I'm a little concerned, too!



Me too.. I expected them to be more grey.. hmmm..


----------



## Julierose

Brigitte031 said:


> Hm yeah they look more brown than taupe/light grey. This is the color I pre-ordered so now I'm a little concerned, too!





Waffle said:


> Me too.. I expected them to be more grey.. hmmm..



YES I feel the same way.  For some reason, the color doesn't strike me, it turns me off a little. It's night a light gray, it's a brownish gray.  I will try to post more photos


----------



## Julierose

Here is another shot of them. I am totally on the fence. What do you think?


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> please do a comparison SL!!!  white betty versus silver bird???
> 
> I need a neutral pair and can't decide!!!




Will do as soon as white Bettys arrive... later today according to tracking!!!
The silver Birds are just beautiful, quite soft and vintaged rather than loud metallic...


----------



## am2022

thanks oatmella for your help.. please do post mod pics lady!!!



oatmella said:


> Love the black betty - the contrast between the leather and suede is really nice. I like them slightly more than the boston, but I don't think you can go wrong with either. I chose to order the black betty!
> 
> 
> 
> The white bettys are perfect for summer and super versatile! You probably don't 'need' a beckett neutral, but it would be nice to have


----------



## nickynamfon

Julierose said:
			
		

> Here is another shot of them. I am totally on the fence. What do you think?



This color combo can actually be matched with any color combination of clothes. Such as dark blue jeans with red top, light blue jeans with yellow, wash color jeans with cream, ivory or white, black jeans with any color top. Don't be afraid to match this color combo of shoes with any colors. Think that this color is like nude color. Light color shoes like this is so easy to wear and very casual. I think you should keep them.


----------



## nickynamfon

Julierose said:
			
		

> Here is another shot of them. I am totally on the fence. What do you think?



Ohhh try with white jeans and denim shirt as well or grey top.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> please do a comparison SL!!!  white betty versus silver bird???
> 
> I need a neutral pair and can't decide!!!




ok amacasa White Betty arrived - definitely more dressed down & everyday than Silver Bird.  
White Betty is white leather against soft white/very light beige colour suede 

Neutral glam = silver bird
Neutral running around = white Betty

Will take some pics soon


----------



## sep

Julierose said:


> Here is another shot of them. I am totally on the fence. What do you think?


 
I love the color!  I would rock them with a white sundress and a leather jacket...  distressed skinnies (maybe prps) and a white tee... gray skinnies with taupe tank and tons of silver bangles...  I think they would go with a lot!


----------



## jacqualyn2

sarskya said:
			
		

> I just got my Bazils in the post this morning.  Matches are so fab to deal with & shipping is so quick to Australia. I am in utter love. Size is tts for me, I am a 10, sometimes even an 11 in some shoes so was a bit worried that these would be way too small but they are fine. I don't have loads of room but they are definitely comfortable. Will post a pic when I work out how haha.



Congrats!! Cant wait to seee ur mod pix


----------



## lawchick

yanlu said:


> 38 in electric blue available on mytheresa.com!


 Not anymore!  GL to whoever snagged them.


----------



## Brigitte031

Julierose said:


> Here is another shot of them. I am totally on the fence. What do you think?



I think they are neutral enough to keep but if you're not a fan of the color... I would say return. You'll end up not liking them if you don't like brown. I know I don't like brown even if it will match my wardrobe because brown is seen as a neutral. But if you're only concerned about getting the color to match I think you'll probably find it works well if you have some of the colors mentioned by sep and nicky.


----------



## chicjean

Julierose said:
			
		

> Here is another shot of them. I am totally on the fence. What do you think?



Yea, I agree with ^^. If you're on the fence you realistically won't wear them. I like them and think they have a lot of potential, but if they're not something you see yourself wearing they're not worth the money.


----------



## Lolali

hi ladies i've been lurking on this thread for a while... i have a pair of taupe bobby and really love them, the ease and comfort of wearing them with anything is just great. i was so excited to receive my black bazils today, its such an edgy look but i feel its less comfy than the bobby...the velcro patch is digging into my skin a bit and the high top makes it a bit hard for the ankle to move around vs the soft ankle area in the bobby... what are your feedback for those of you who have both styles? do you feel equally for them? i'd love to hear your thoughts.. i am not sure if i should switch the bazils for a pair of bobbys in white or black...


TIA!


----------



## oatmella

Lolali said:


> hi ladies i've been lurking on this thread for a while... i have a pair of taupe bobby and really love them, the ease and comfort of wearing them with anything is just great. i was so excited to receive my black bazils today, its such an edgy look but i feel its less comfy than the bobby...the velcro patch is digging into my skin a bit and the high top makes it a bit hard for the ankle to move around vs the soft ankle area in the bobby... what are your feedback for those of you who have both styles? do you feel equally for them? i'd love to hear your thoughts.. i am not sure if i should switch the bazils for a pair of bobbys in white or black...
> 
> 
> TIA!



I don't have any of the high top IM sneakers, but I would think that they would be more restrictive than the Bobby style, for sure.  If you don't think they're comfortable, you probably should return them.  I wouldn't want to wear a pair of uncomfortable sneakers!  I only have the betty/bobby style - they are so comfy, easy and versatile and I have not been tempted by the high top styles.


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys, thanks for all your advice on the gray/white Bekkets I got.  I am still thinking about keeping them or not. I had a question on sizing.....
I am a size 37 in Isabel Marant dickers.  I bought the 37 in the Bekkets, and they feel snug, and it feels like my toes are pushing forward towards the front of the shoe.  Maybe this is due to the high wedge?  I am normally a size 6.5/7 USA sizing. I assumed the 37 would work for me, but maybe I need the 38? Did any of you size up in these sneakers? Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

RED BEKETT at net-a-porter US!!!


----------



## lulu1982

Julierose said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all your advice on the gray/white Bekkets I got.  I am still thinking about keeping them or not. I had a question on sizing.....
> I am a size 37 in Isabel Marant dickers.  I bought the 37 in the Bekkets, and they feel snug, and it feels like my toes are pushing forward towards the front of the shoe.  Maybe this is due to the high wedge?  I am normally a size 6.5/7 USA sizing. I assumed the 37 would work for me, but maybe I need the 38? Did any of you size up in these sneakers? Thanks!



Hey, I had the exact same problem. I am a 37 in the dickers, but the 37 in the Bekkets were hurting my feet so I returned them


----------



## nickynamfon

I wish I would be brave enough to wear red sneakers.


----------



## Brigitte031

36 was allllready sold out when I clicked. Such a bummer. :\


----------



## Straight-Laced

Brigitte031 said:


> 36 was allllready sold out when I clicked. Such a bummer. :\




size 36 is available on the european site!


----------



## nickynamfon

I just bought the red instead of anthracite. Now when I receive them I'm gonna try them on with all my clothes and see if I like them. If not I'm gonna return and get anthracite.


----------



## Brigitte031

Straight-Laced said:


> size 36 is available on the european site!



 Didn't think to look there. Anddd it's gone.  This is like some wild late-night adventure. Lol.


----------



## Brigitte031

nickynamfon said:


> I just bought the red instead of anthracite. Now when I receive them I'm gonna try them on with all my clothes and see if I like them. If not I'm gonna return and get anthracite.



Do show modeling pics!!  I can't wait to see what the red looks like!


----------



## nickynamfon

Brigitte031 said:


> Didn't think to look there. Anddd it's gone.  This is like some wild late-night adventure. Lol.



No...36 is still available!


----------



## nickynamfon

Brigitte031 said:


> Do show modeling pics!!  I can't wait to see what the red looks like!


red 36 is still available! go go!! before it's gone!


----------



## Brigitte031

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> red 36 is still available! go go!! before it's gone!



Sold out as I was checking out. Ahhhhh what gives! D: D: D:


----------



## nickynamfon

Brigitte031 said:


> Do show modeling pics!!  I can't wait to see what the red looks like!



I sure will post the mod pic


----------



## pinkmotels

has anyone in this thread seen the boston sneakers on lagarconne in an IM store? im really tempted to get those seeing as I don't think ill be able to get my hands on some black bobby sneakers this season... and the taupe has sold out pre-order at stockists in sydney so i dont want to miss out. 

bobby in taupe or this seasons black boston on lagarconne? 
for reference the boston are here: 

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=8&pid=

i dont know if im crazy keen on the snakeskin detail though, thats the only thing holding me back. 

anyone with the taupe bobbys how versatile are they?


----------



## nickynamfon

pinkmotels said:


> has anyone in this thread seen the boston sneakers on lagarconne in an IM store? im really tempted to get those seeing as I don't think ill be able to get my hands on some black bobby sneakers this season... and the taupe has sold out pre-order at stockists in sydney so i dont want to miss out.
> 
> bobby in taupe or this seasons black boston on lagarconne?
> for reference the boston are here:
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=8&pid=
> 
> i dont know if im crazy keen on the snakeskin detail though, thats the only thing holding me back.
> 
> anyone with the taupe bobbys how versatile are they?



Perhaps you're interested. INCU in Melbourne has betty which is the same as bobby in Black and they're leather not suede. Perhaps you can give them a call.


----------



## pinkmotels

nickynamfon said:


> Perhaps you're interested. INCU in Melbourne has betty which is the same as bobby in Black and they're leather not suede. Perhaps you can give them a call.



im more after something in suede but thankyou anyway


----------



## ShoeLover

They just added the red bekkets at NAP but they're all sold out already. How is this possible???


----------



## jacqualyn2

Just checked my shoes tracking and they hsvr landed in melbourne..currently 1am hete so i could get them by morning yayyyu hello bazil )))


----------



## demicouture

received my KAKI Bekket from mytheresa...... LOVE THEM!

what i don't understand is that places like NETAPORTER have statistics to rely on for sale prediction and surely they would order 'enough' of this style for it NOT to be sold out so fast?
or can Isabel Marant not produce so many in one go?

hmmm....


----------



## Julierose

lulu1982 said:


> Hey, I had the exact same problem. I am a 37 in the dickers, but the 37 in the Bekkets were hurting my feet so I returned them



Thanks Lulu! Yea, same with me. The dickers in size 37 are super comfortable, but when I walk around in the size 37 in the Bekkets, they hurt my feet and it feels like my toes are being smashed, and pushed towards the front of the sneaker. I am afraid if I go up to a size 38, it will be too big. Did you consider a size 38?


----------



## DollyAntics

Julierose said:


> Thanks Lulu! Yea, same with me. The dickers in size 37 are super comfortable, but when I walk around in the size 37 in the Bekkets, they hurt my feet and it feels like my toes are being smashed, and pushed towards the front of the sneaker. I am afraid if I go up to a size 38, it will be too big. Did you consider a size 38?



Hey,

I am a true size 38 and have 6 pairs of the bekkets all in size 39 - fit like a dream and super comfy!!


----------



## lulu1982

Julierose said:


> Thanks Lulu! Yea, same with me. The dickers in size 37 are super comfortable, but when I walk around in the size 37 in the Bekkets, they hurt my feet and it feels like my toes are being smashed, and pushed towards the front of the sneaker. I am afraid if I go up to a size 38, it will be too big. Did you consider a size 38?



I tried on the 38, and they were too big. Even with an insole....I have a pair of betty's on the way in a 37, so I hope those will fit.


----------



## bgmommy

DollyAntics said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am a true size 38 and have 6 pairs of the bekkets all in size 39 - fit like a dream and super comfy!!



what an impressive collection - please share which you have and which you wear the most - a pic would be icing on the cake...we.would all LOVE to see!


----------



## oatmella

pinkmotels said:


> has anyone in this thread seen the boston sneakers on lagarconne in an IM store? im really tempted to get those seeing as I don't think ill be able to get my hands on some black bobby sneakers this season... and the taupe has sold out pre-order at stockists in sydney so i dont want to miss out.
> 
> bobby in taupe or this seasons black boston on lagarconne?
> for reference the boston are here:
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=8&pid=
> 
> i dont know if im crazy keen on the snakeskin detail though, thats the only thing holding me back.
> 
> anyone with the taupe bobbys how versatile are they?



I haven't seen the boston sneakers in person, but I do have the taupe bobbys and black bettys.  I would say the taupe bobbys are a lot more versatile - they can be worn in every season and go with lots of outfits, from winter to summer.  The black bettys, at least for me, are more specific to winter/fall - worn with tights or black skinny jeans.  I would imagine the boston sneakers wouldn't be as well suited for the warmer months as well.
I'm not really a fan of the snakeskin detail either ...


----------



## Porter

oatmella said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the boston sneakers in person, but I do have the taupe bobbys and black bettys.  I would say the taupe bobbys are a lot more versatile - they can be worn in every season and go with lots of outfits, from winter to summer.  The black bettys, at least for me, are more specific to winter/fall - worn with tights or black skinny jeans.  I would imagine the boston sneakers wouldn't be as well suited for the warmer months as well.
> I'm not really a fan of the snakeskin detail either ...



I'm curious if the snakeskin detail is even very noticeable. From the La Garconne pics, it looks pretty subtle to me.


----------



## am2022

i have a pic of the boston sneaker emailed by my SA.
will attach it here soon ladies!
i think its cute!


----------



## DollyGirl

Just wondering for those of you who have both bekkets and bettys, which one do you prefer? Which style is more versatile?


----------



## demicouture

In terms of being practical I prefer the Betty .... also worn them MUCH more than any of my Perkins/Willow/Bekket

Here a pic of my IM sneakers
still awaiting for the black Bazils


----------



## nickynamfon

demicouture said:
			
		

> In terms of being practical I prefer the Betty .... also worn them MUCH more than any of my Perkins/Willow/Bekket
> 
> Here a pic of my IM sneakers
> still awaiting for the black Bazils



The khaki looks really nice!


----------



## Porter

demicouture said:
			
		

> In terms of being practical I prefer the Betty .... also worn them MUCH more than any of my Perkins/Willow/Bekket
> 
> Here a pic of my IM sneakers
> still awaiting for the black Bazils



Beautiful collection! Can we see some mod pics of the khaki?


----------



## chicjean

demicouture said:
			
		

> in terms of being practical i prefer the betty .... Also worn them much more than any of my perkins/willow/bekket
> 
> here a pic of my im sneakers
> Still awaiting for the black bazils



love!!!


----------



## Julierose

DollyAntics said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am a true size 38 and have 6 pairs of the bekkets all in size 39 - fit like a dream and super comfy!!



Really? This is good to know! So they run small wouldn't you say? What size are you in the Dicker boots?


----------



## rhinabi

Julierose said:
			
		

> Thanks Lulu! Yea, same with me. The dickers in size 37 are super comfortable, but when I walk around in the size 37 in the Bekkets, they hurt my feet and it feels like my toes are being smashed, and pushed towards the front of the sneaker. I am afraid if I go up to a size 38, it will be too big. Did you consider a size 38?



I'm a 6.5/7 and a 37 in dickers. The 38 bekett fits nicely with some ankle socks.


----------



## Julierose

rhinabi said:


> I'm a 6.5/7 and a 37 in dickers. The 38 bekett fits nicely with some ankle socks.



WOW we are the exact same size.  I am a 6.5/7 USA sizing, and a size 7 in Dickers. I am also a size 6 in Acne Pistol boots and and a 6 Fiorentini & Baker boots. (cause they run large)  When I walked around in a size 37 in the Bekkets, they felt TIGHT. My toes were right at the top of the sneaker....I didn't feel like I could breathe or have wiggle room.  I am afraid the 38s will be too big, but I will try them!


----------



## tonkamama

I am wearing my Black Bazils today and these are my regular marant size 38.  

At 1st they felt tight cus they were brand new but after 5 hours of wearing this afternoon I can feel they had stretched out "little".  When I wore them at home my feet kinda got pushed forward and I felt tight at toe box, but after I walked in them for a while, that "tight feeling" went away.  My suggestion for those that are still wonder....try push down from the tip of the shoes and feel if there are any room..  unless you have wider feet or longer / bigger toes, stay with your IM size.  

Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## pinkmotels

oatmella said:


> I haven't seen the boston sneakers in person, but I do have the taupe bobbys and black bettys.  I would say the taupe bobbys are a lot more versatile - they can be worn in every season and go with lots of outfits, from winter to summer.  The black bettys, at least for me, are more specific to winter/fall - worn with tights or black skinny jeans.  I would imagine the boston sneakers wouldn't be as well suited for the warmer months as well.
> I'm not really a fan of the snakeskin detail either ...



thanks for this! i think the bettys have won me over and ill wait for those, the taupe look beautiful in the photos ive seen and ia seem more versatile for all seasons.


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> i have a pic of the boston sneaker emailed by my SA.
> will attach it here soon ladies!
> i think its cute!



thanks amacasa cant wait to see!


----------



## sep

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Black Bazils today and these are my regular marant size 38.
> 
> At 1st they felt tight cus they were brand new but after 5 hours of wearing this afternoon I can feel they had stretched out "little". When I wore them at home my feet kinda got pushed forward and I felt tight at toe box, but after I walked in them for a while, that "tight feeling" went away. My suggestion for those that are still wonder....try push down from the tip of the shoes and feel if there are any room.. unless you have wider feet or longer / bigger toes, stay with your IM size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share .


 
They look great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## bgmommy

demicouture said:


> In terms of being practical I prefer the Betty .... also worn them MUCH more than any of my Perkins/Willow/Bekket
> 
> Here a pic of my IM sneakers
> still awaiting for the black Bazils



TOTALLY agree - I wear my Bettys (white and black) WAY more than my Bekkets and Bazils (although these are brand new).  Bettys are soooo easy to wear with anything and more comfortable IMO


----------



## bgmommy

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Black Bazils today and these are my regular marant size 38.
> 
> At 1st they felt tight cus they were brand new but after 5 hours of wearing this afternoon I can feel they had stretched out "little".  When I wore them at home my feet kinda got pushed forward and I felt tight at toe box, but after I walked in them for a while, that "tight feeling" went away.  My suggestion for those that are still wonder....try push down from the tip of the shoes and feel if there are any room..  unless you have wider feet or longer / bigger toes, stay with your IM size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share .


LOVE that belt!!!!!  You look fab and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Julierose said:


> WOW we are the exact same size. I am a 6.5/7 USA sizing, and a size 7 in Dickers. I am also a size 6 in Acne Pistol boots and and a 6 Fiorentini & Baker boots. (cause they run large) When I walked around in a size 37 in the Bekkets, they felt TIGHT. My toes were right at the top of the sneaker....I didn't feel like I could breathe or have wiggle room. I am afraid the 38s will be too big, but I will try them!


 
I think that the 38's should be fine for you. I had a size 39 in the Willows and my toes were pushed against the very top of the shoe (and I always have size 39). In think the problem is that the top is the shoe is very low/steep, look at the side of the shoe. I just purchased the Bekkets in Gris/Gray too in 40, and I also thought that they were more taupe than grey. The 40's are fine, room enough to wiggle.

I personally think the Gris is the best colour to combine with any type of clothing. Its actually the only model with more colours (maybe the green/brown ones too), its a bit more sporty than the Bazils. I like the Bazils too, but I wear black trousers sometimes or leather leggings and I dont want it to be all black. I think the Gris can also be worn under a skirt with bare legs. The black ones I personally do not favour with bare legs (especially if their not too tanned...).


----------



## Waffle

Well after receiving my Bazils in 38 from mytheresa, I decided this size is best for me. I am a 37.5/38 depending on the height of the heel. I have about 1cm left in the front of the shoe which is perfect for me.

I cancelled my pre-order on the Gris/Taupe Bekett in 39 on Lagarconne, so they should be up on the site soon.. Good luck


----------



## jacqualyn2

im usually a 36 in all my shoes..hardly bigger or ever smaller..and 36 iM were no different..very comfy i must say! i


----------



## yanlu

i've canceled my pre-order on luisaviaroma for the beige beketts in 39, they should be up soon

also, just got an email from montaignemarket saying that the gold beketts will be available in their webshop no later than tomorrow


----------



## demicouture

oooh gold is tempting !!!


----------



## Porter

Does anyone have the F/W 2012 beige Beketts and would like to post a mod pic for me? I'm trying to figure out how different they are from the gris Beketts. Much appreciated!


----------



## yanlu

yanlu said:


> also, just got an email from montaignemarket saying that the gold beketts will be available in their webshop no later than tomorrow



they're available now!


----------



## sep

Boston Low Top with contrast snakeskin detail just added for La Garconne preorder...

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=1051&pid=


----------



## Calisto2

Mytheresa posted on Twitter that they are receiving a new "load" (their words) of sneakers tomorrow...don't know the styles but for anyone looking I'd stalk their site or contact them!!


----------



## debradoll

yanlu said:


> i've canceled my pre-order on luisaviaroma for the beige beketts in 39, they should be up soon
> 
> also, just got an email from montaignemarket saying that the gold beketts will be available in their webshop no later than tomorrow


all sizes in the gold bird are available now!

http://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_5...l-Marant-gold-tone-leather-Bird-sneakers.html


----------



## monap_1981

Ladies, red Becketts are up on mytheresa NOW!


----------



## yanlu

and all sizes in the red bekett are available on mytheresa now!


----------



## Waffle

monap_1981 said:


> Ladies, red Becketts are up on mytheresa NOW!



Gah! I didn't need to see that... but I did.. so I ordered.. 




This is very addictive.. I need to stop reading this thread..


----------



## Ilgin

^^ they'll all be gone very soon!


----------



## janebirkin

I hope they will also have the black and anthracite ones


----------



## monap_1981

You are very welcome!  I am so glad you managed to get it before it sells out! 




Waffle said:


> Gah! I didn't need to see that... but I did.. so I ordered..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very addictive.. I need to stop reading this thread..


----------



## am2022

love your comment!



Waffle said:


> Gah! I didn't need to see that... but I did.. so I ordered..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very addictive.. I need to stop reading this thread..


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!  I am so in love with my Bazils!  


sep said:


> They look great on you!  Congrats!





bgmommy said:


> LOVE that belt!!!!!  You look fab and thanks for sharing!


----------



## sep

yanlu said:


> and all sizes in the red bekett are available on mytheresa now!


 
I can't leave this thread for a second...  they are already almost gone!


----------



## nickynamfon

I emailed to mytheresa a few days ago and they said they won't be stocking anymore black, blue or any other colors that they have sold out but this monday coming the anthracite will be on their website. So keep an eye out for anthracite on mytheresa.


----------



## noitsyou

I love how high but casual this shoe is. However, the side view is so clunky and it seems to make people walk funny.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Parlour X in Sydney are expecting arrival of various Bobbys & Bettys on either Friday (that's today in australia) or Monday.
Most are pre-sold but there are a few colours in different sizes available.

I know there's a size 38 Bobby in electric blue.

Call 612-9331 0999


----------



## caroulemapoulen

janebirkin said:


> I hope they will also have the black and anthracite ones



They already had the Bazils unfortunately:

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalogsearch/result/?q=bekett


----------



## nickynamfon

I just got Bazil Black 36 today and I can't wait to wear them tomorrow to the football game.

Sorry for the low quality photo as I don't have a full body mirror that separate from my bathroom mirror (if that makes sense lol) so I took the photo with my iMac instead.

I'm waiting for my red bekett and see if it suits me. I'll post a pic when the red arrive. I'm only 5'2 and it makes me look taller. They are so comfy! They fit me perfectly even though I'm 35 tts.


----------



## yanlu

yanlu said:


> i've canceled my pre-order on luisaviaroma for the beige beketts in 39, they should be up soon



they are up


----------



## chiaraV

nickynamfon said:


> I just got Bazil Black 36 today and I can't wait to wear them tomorrow to the football game.
> 
> Sorry for the low quality photo as I don't have a full body mirror that separate from my bathroom mirror (if that makes sense lol) so I took the photo with my iMac instead.
> 
> I'm waiting for my red bekett and see if it suits me. I'll post a pic when the red arrive. I'm only 5'2 and it makes me look taller. They are so comfy! They fit me perfectly even though I'm 35 tts.



they look great on you!


----------



## janebirkin

Does anyone know if the anthracite ones are more brown or dark grey and blue ? :S I would like to order them on monday but I'm not sure about the colour :/


----------



## chiaraV

janebirkin said:


> Does anyone know if the anthracite ones are more brown or dark grey and blue ? :S I would like to order them on monday but I'm not sure about the colour :/



I got them...totally dark grey in real life


----------



## janebirkin

chiaraV said:
			
		

> I got them...totally dark grey in real life



That sounds good because on some pictures they look really dark brown on some places. So they are quite versatile ?


----------



## nickynamfon

Does anyone know what colors NAP is going to put up on their site more?


----------



## Straight-Laced

nickynamfon said:


> Does anyone know what colors NAP is going to put up on their site more?




Gold Bird, Gris Bekett (fairly sure it's gris/grey & not anthracite but not certain) & Black Bazil hi-tops are still to come.  

I'm not sure about Betty & Bobby styles.


----------



## chicjean

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I just got Bazil Black 36 today and I can't wait to wear them tomorrow to the football game.
> 
> Sorry for the low quality photo as I don't have a full body mirror that separate from my bathroom mirror (if that makes sense lol) so I took the photo with my iMac instead.
> 
> I'm waiting for my red bekett and see if it suits me. I'll post a pic when the red arrive. I'm only 5'2 and it makes me look taller. They are so comfy! They fit me perfectly even though I'm 35 tts.



yay! congrats!! la garçonne is seriously making me so impatient, I cannot wait for my Bazils!!


----------



## button

http://thefashionguitar.com/2011/12/31/outfit-walk-into-2012/I am struggling between anthracite and black. I have a pair of willow from last season. If you were me who would u choose?


----------



## YingsFashion

I have the Bobby taupe from last season and I am very happy with them. I wear them with almost anything, from skinny jeans to mini skirts. This is the last outfit I tried pairing them with (loose floral pants).



pinkmotels said:


> has anyone in this thread seen the boston sneakers on lagarconne in an IM store? im really tempted to get those seeing as I don't think ill be able to get my hands on some black bobby sneakers this season... and the taupe has sold out pre-order at stockists in sydney so i dont want to miss out.
> 
> bobby in taupe or this seasons black boston on lagarconne?
> for reference the boston are here:
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=8&pid=
> 
> i dont know if im crazy keen on the snakeskin detail though, thats the only thing holding me back.
> 
> anyone with the taupe bobbys how versatile are they?


----------



## chiaraV

janebirkin said:


> That sounds good because on some pictures they look really dark brown on some places. So they are quite versatile ?



I tried to do a close up at the sun to show you the real colour but it's really hard to get it...this one is close but it's a little bit darker in real life..I love it,you can use it almost with everything,like black.


----------



## Syma

Help Betty/Bobby owners! Just received my black bobbys from a boutique in the UK and just wanted to double check 2 things,

1) Are these really made in China??? It says made in China on the back and the inside of the shoe towards the heel
2) Also is there supposed to be a gap between the leather and the inside sole of the shoe. I can literally put a finger down there. I have put some pics up for your reference.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## chiaraV

Syma said:


> Help Betty/Bobby owners! Just received my black bobbys from a boutique in the UK and just wanted to double check 2 things,
> 
> 1) Are these really made in China??? It says made in China on the back and the inside of the shoe towards the heel
> 2) Also is there supposed to be a gap between the leather and the inside sole of the shoe. I can literally put a finger down there. I have put some pics up for your reference.
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I can confirm both facts


----------



## Waffle

nickynamfon said:


> I just got Bazil Black 36 today and I can't wait to wear them tomorrow to the football game.
> 
> Sorry for the low quality photo as I don't have a full body mirror that separate from my bathroom mirror (if that makes sense lol) so I took the photo with my iMac instead.
> 
> I'm waiting for my red bekett and see if it suits me. I'll post a pic when the red arrive. I'm only 5'2 and it makes me look taller. They are so comfy! They fit me perfectly even though I'm 35 tts.



They look great on you! 

Seems we have the same taste in IMs.. I'm waiting for my red beketts too 

My OH says the black are "very cute" and the red are "super dooper cute"... bless him lol

Have fun at the football tomorrow!



amacasa said:


> love your comment!



Lol.. and I'm back.. I obviously couldn't stay away


----------



## janebirkin

chiaraV said:
			
		

> I tried to do a close up at the sun to show you the real colour but it's really hard to get it...this one is close but it's a little bit darker in real life..I love it,you can use it almost with everything,like black.



Thanks for the close up ) Now I have only to choose between the black ones and this :S hard decision ! What are you girls thinking ?


----------



## pinkmotels

YingsFashion said:


> I have the Bobby taupe from last season and I am very happy with them. I wear them with almost anything, from skinny jeans to mini skirts. This is the last outfit I tried pairing them with (loose floral pants).



thanks for this! love that outfit on you  and oh my gosh that little one is adorable. we actually have similar complexions so i think i will hold out for the taupe ones if i can get a pair this season!


----------



## YingsFashion

janebirkin said:


> Thanks for the close up ) Now I have only to choose between the black ones and this :S hard decision ! What are you girls thinking ?



Yes, I also need some help to decide which one to get - black or grey....


----------



## YingsFashion

pinkmotels said:


> thanks for this! love that outfit on you  and oh my gosh that little one is adorable. we actually have similar complexions so i think i will hold out for the taupe ones if i can get a pair this season!



Thanks! Go for the taupe ones if you see them - you can't go wrong with them. The color is a great neutral. I even pair them with printed or neon denim.


----------



## crimdellacrim

janebirkin said:


> Thanks for the close up ) Now I have only to choose between the black ones and this :S hard decision ! What are you girls thinking ?



Black is dressier and Gray is more casual. Depends on what you wear more of. I plan to wear my Bazils with skinny leather jeans and pattern jeans but I will wear the Gray ones with blue jeans. I hope I will like both. Cannot wait!


----------



## crimdellacrim

Mygen said:


> Here's more pictures of my bazil and beketts.
> I don't know if the Bekett is a keeper - i find it a bit    hard to combine/match my wardrobe with the bekett in gris\taupe.



I like how she style the Bazil here


----------



## chicjean

Just curious if anyone has purchased any IM from Jonathan & Olivia or Elizabeth Charles online?? Are they reputable??

**Oops, just realized this was meant for the IM Clothing thread


----------



## runningbird

Syma said:
			
		

> Help Betty/Bobby owners! Just received my black bobbys from a boutique in the UK and just wanted to double check 2 things,
> 
> 1) Are these really made in China??? It says made in China on the back and the inside of the shoe towards the heel
> 2) Also is there supposed to be a gap between the leather and the inside sole of the shoe. I can literally put a finger down there. I have put some pics up for your reference.
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I just looked at my Bobby's and yes they are made in China & yes there's a gap inside where you can see the wedge. I bought my shoes from Barney's so I know they are authentic. 

For sure I could see why you'd be alarmed though as the Dickers are made in France. I have a pair of Jenny's and those are made in Portugal. I guess it just depends.


----------



## crimdellacrim

runningbird said:


> I just looked at my Bobby's and yes they are made in China & yes there's a gap inside where you can see the wedge. I bought my shoes from Barney's so I know they are authentic.
> 
> For sure I could see why you'd be alarmed though as the Dickers are made in France. I have a pair of Jenny's and those are made in Portugal. I guess it just depends.



Correct me if I am wrong but I think this seasons Hi Top Sneakers are made in Portugal. Can someone verify this?


----------



## dbaby

chicjean said:
			
		

> Just curious if anyone has purchased any IM from Jonathan & Olivia or Elizabeth Charles online?? Are they reputable??
> 
> **Oops, just realized this was meant for the IM Clothing thread



I've been to the Jonathan and Olivia store in toronto and they are so nice! Def reputable. There's also TNT woman in Toronto you can maybe call and order?


----------



## chicjean

dbaby said:


> I've been to the Jonathan and Olivia store in toronto and they are so nice! Def reputable. There's also TNT woman in Toronto you can maybe call and order?



Thank you!


----------



## sep

nickynamfon said:


> I just got Bazil Black 36 today and I can't wait to wear them tomorrow to the football game.
> 
> Sorry for the low quality photo as I don't have a full body mirror that separate from my bathroom mirror (if that makes sense lol) so I took the photo with my iMac instead.
> 
> I'm waiting for my red bekett and see if it suits me. I'll post a pic when the red arrive. I'm only 5'2 and it makes me look taller. They are so comfy! They fit me perfectly even though I'm 35 tts.


 
These look great on you!  I can't wait until mine ship already!!!



chicjean said:


> yay! congrats!! la garçonne is seriously making me so impatient, I cannot wait for my Bazils!!


 
You and me both!!!


----------



## stella05nyc

crimdellacrim said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think this seasons Hi Top Sneakers are made in Portugal. Can someone verify this?



I don't know about the Bobbys, but the red Beketts I bought from one of the IM stores in Paris last month were made in Portugal. I pre-ordered another pair from La Garconne but their product description doesn't mention where they were made.


----------



## Syma

chiaraV said:


> I can confirm both facts



Thank you! I was worried there for a moment  Although I have to say a part of me is screaming that I need to have my head seriously examined to be spending that amount of money on a pair of sneakers made in China


----------



## chicjean

sep said:


> You and me both!!!



Yea, they told me mid-August and it can't come soon enough!!! I'm so impatient about these!


----------



## Syma

stella05nyc said:


> I don't know about the Bobbys, but the red Beketts I bought from one of the IM stores in Paris last month were made in Portugal. I pre-ordered another pair from La Garconne but their product description doesn't mention where they were made.



Yes, my bekkets are Made in Portugal too. I'm not sure how I feel about luxury goods being made in China, especially for the premium price that the designer has put on them.


----------



## Syma

runningbird said:


> I just looked at my Bobby's and yes they are made in China & yes there's a gap inside where you can see the wedge. I bought my shoes from Barney's so I know they are authentic.
> 
> For sure I could see why you'd be alarmed though as the Dickers are made in France. I have a pair of Jenny's and those are made in Portugal. I guess it just depends.



Thank you for your reply, I also ordered my Bobbys from a reputable boutique which carries IM but for a minute was seriously worried!!! If I had bought them off Ebay I would probably freaked out.


----------



## stella05nyc

Syma said:


> Yes, my bekkets are Made in Portugal too. I'm not sure how I feel about luxury goods being made in China, especially for the premium price that the designer has put on them.



Ugh, I know exactly what you mean. I'm excited to get my second pair from La Garconne though! And I'm assuming that since they're also from the same season as my red ones, they should be also made in Portugal. We'll see I guess, haha.


----------



## Mygen

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> I like how she style the Bazil here



Thanks  
Here is picture with the Grey/taupe/gris.
However i decided to return them back. But i like this outfit with the shoes.


----------



## sep

chicjean said:


> Yea, they told me mid-August and it can't come soon enough!!! I'm so impatient about these!


 
Say it isn't so... The told me they would be in by the end of the month...  The wait is unbearable!


----------



## stella05nyc

sep said:


> Say it isn't so... The told me they would be in by the end of the month...  The wait is unbearable!



I think some of the colorways that La Garconne had for Beketts & Bazil arrive 8/15 (posted up a few weeks ago on the site), but the ones they recently posted this past week arrive 7/30. Kind of strange timing, but I'm fine with it since the Anthracite color I ordered comes sooner


----------



## chicjean

Mygen said:


> Thanks
> Here is picture with the Grey/taupe/gris.
> However i decided to return them back. But i like this outfit with the shoes.



cute!! I like it, too  




stella05nyc said:


> I think some of the colorways that La Garconne had for Beketts & Bazil arrive 8/15 (posted up a few weeks ago on the site), but the ones they recently posted this past week arrive 7/30. Kind of strange timing, but I'm fine with it since the Anthracite color I ordered comes sooner



Good to know. I ordered the Bazil, so that's probably why.


----------



## YingsFashion

Morgan Clare has some Beketts on their website now, still available.
Hurry!


----------



## DollyGirl

demicouture said:


> In terms of being practical I prefer the Betty .... also worn them MUCH more than any of my Perkins/Willow/Bekket
> 
> Here a pic of my IM sneakers
> still awaiting for the black Bazils



Thanks! Can you please tell me what is the difference between betty & bobby? Also, what is the difference between perkins, willow and bekket? TIA


----------



## Brigitte031

YingsFashion said:


> Morgan Clare has some Beketts on their website now, still available.
> Hurry!



Thanks! I ordered.  So excited!!!! Uh oh I guess that means I have two color ways coming now. How did that happen? heehee.


----------



## nickynamfon

chiaraV said:
			
		

> they look great on you!



Thank you 




			
				chicjean said:
			
		

> yay! congrats!! la garçonne is seriously making me so impatient, I cannot wait for my Bazils!!



Thank you. When I ordered them from Morgan Clare I kept checking DHL website 5 times a day then when I knew they dropped my parcel off with the concierge I couldn't wait to get home and open the box! Don't forget to post mod pics!




			
				Waffle said:
			
		

> They look great on you!
> 
> Seems we have the same taste in IMs.. I'm waiting for my red beketts too
> 
> My OH says the black are "very cute" and the red are "super dooper cute"... bless him lol
> 
> Have fun at the football tomorrow!
> 
> Lol.. and I'm back.. I obviously couldn't stay away



Thank you! Yes we do have the same taste! We're shoes twins! I wish I fall in love with the shoes faster than this because I missed out on the blue ones. Now I'm thinking whether I should get another pair of either anthracite or Gris. Btw you should post mod pics when you received the red ones. 




			
				sep said:
			
		

> These look great on you!  I can't wait until mine ship already!!!
> 
> You and me both!!!



Thank you! You should post a mod pic!


----------



## nickynamfon

After an hour of walking around my apartment building with my new bazil in size 36. I started to feel that around the toe box are a 'little' tight. I'm tts 35 with narrow feet and very long toes so I'm wondering are they going to stretch after you're wearing for awhile? Should I go for 37 next time I purchase a new color? My feet are not sliding forward at all. In fact they're perfectly fit but I think they're a bit small made. Anyone with tts 35 feet? What's your opinion?


----------



## demicouture

DollyGirl said:


> Thanks! Can you please tell me what is the difference between betty & bobby? Also, what is the difference between perkins, willow and bekket? TIA



If i am not mistaken the betty/bobby is the low sneaker with the laces (different names for it from recent and previous seasons)
and the perkins/willow/bekket/bazil/bird is all the velcro scratch high top in different colourways and from different seasons.

for reference, my cream high tops are originally called Perkins and are from when they were first released.

HTH


----------



## lawchick

Lolali said:


> hi ladies i've been lurking on this thread for a while... i have a pair of taupe bobby and really love them, the ease and comfort of wearing them with anything is just great. i was so excited to receive my black bazils today, its such an edgy look but i feel its less comfy than the bobby...the velcro patch is digging into my skin a bit and the high top makes it a bit hard for the ankle to move around vs the soft ankle area in the bobby... what are your feedback for those of you who have both styles? do you feel equally for them? i'd love to hear your thoughts.. i am not sure if i should switch the bazils for a pair of bobbys in white or black...
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
I know this is an old post but I just got my Bekkets a few days ago and when I tried them on the velcro was scratching my ankle.  I found out it was actually the little clear fabrication sticker on the inside of the velcro strap.  Did you remove the stickers?  If so, try fastening the velcro starp different ways so that the scratchy part isn't exposed allowing it to rub your skin.  HTH


----------



## chicjean

nickynamfon said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. When I ordered them from Morgan Clare I kept checking DHL website 5 times a day then when I knew they dropped my parcel off with the concierge I couldn't wait to get home and open the box! Don't forget to post mod pics!



Oh, I will! All I do at work is day dream about all the outfits I'm going to make around them!


----------



## oatmella

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/camel-bobby-high-top-p5973

Camel Bobbys!  The price in $ is $503 - which is a lot less than the US retail price.  Not sure how much shipping/customs fees would be, though.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

is  this a new gold / bronze color combo ? I just got my silver ones but these are nice too!


----------



## sep

CommeUneEtoile said:


> is this a new gold / bronze color combo ? I just got my silver ones but these are nice too!
> View attachment 1801659


 
I've been considering the silver but have not seen them irl...  Do you mind posting a pic?!


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:


> After an hour of walking around my apartment building with my new bazil in size 36. I started to feel that around the toe box are a 'little' tight. I'm tts 35 with narrow feet and very long toes so I'm wondering are they going to stretch after you're wearing for awhile? Should I go for 37 next time I purchase a new color? My feet are not sliding forward at all. In fact they're perfectly fit but I think they're a bit small made. Anyone with tts 35 feet? What's your opinion?


 
i am a 36 and i think the 36 r perfect..i have fat toes.. too lol


----------



## Mulberry_Love

button said:


> http://thefashionguitar.com/2011/12/31/outfit-walk-into-2012/I am struggling between anthracite and black. I have a pair of willow from last season. If you were me who would u choose?



Are you the Fashionguitar??
I would opt for anthracite!


----------



## monap_1981

Ladies, I got a call from Selfridges (London) today about the delivery of IM sneakers!

They have just received Becketts (if I am not mistaken) in the following colours:  red, black, grey and silver.


----------



## fduff

Hi, I'm desperately looking for the BEKKET in Electric Blue in size 39 and it seems like either everyone's sold out or they're not getting them in that color. If anyone knows of any store that carries or will carry them, can you please please IM me??  Or if you personally have pre-sold them and change your mind, please let me know!  NAP, MyTheresa, Curve are all sold out and won't be re-stocking them.  I would also prefer to get them from a real vendor rather than paying overpriced on Ebay     Thanks in advance!


----------



## *Anastacia*

HI 
I've seen the Boston sneakers on La Garconne but does anyone know where you can get them in Europe? Are they out yet?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

anthracite beckets are on mytheresa!!!!!


----------



## janebirkin

Does anyone know in how many hours Net-a-porter will put their "New Arrivals" online ?  TIA


----------



## Straight-Laced

janebirkin said:


> Does anyone know in how many hours Net-a-porter will put their "New Arrivals" online ?  TIA



In about 9hrs from now for NAP europe, but check a bit earlier just to be on the safe side


----------



## janebirkin

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> In about 9hrs from now for NAP europe, but check a bit earlier just to be on the safe side



So about 10 am (Paris time) ?


----------



## Straight-Laced

CommeUneEtoile said:


> *anthracite beckets are on mytheresa*!!!!!




Just repeating this at the top of the page in case anyone missed the message  
All sizes available!!!

And a white Betty (leather & suede) in size 36 is available at NAP US


----------



## Straight-Laced

janebirkin said:


> So about 10 am (Paris time) ?



Sounds about right.
I think they aim for around 9am London time.


----------



## janebirkin

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Sounds about right.
> I think they aim for around 9am London time.



Thank you so much


----------



## nelstar

CommeUneEtoile said:


> anthracite beckets are on mytheresa!!!!!


 
I've been waiting for this moment for weeks.....and now all I get is a message saying that they are down for upgrading????  What???


----------



## nickynamfon

nelstar said:


> I've been waiting for this moment for weeks.....and now all I get is a message saying that they are down for upgrading????  What???



yeah same here!!! I want anthracite!!!!


----------



## nickynamfon

Now I'm hesitating between red and anthracite. Please help! I need opinion between red and anthracite which one is better?


----------



## lawchick

CommeUneEtoile said:


> anthracite beckets are on mytheresa!!!!!



Wow and surprisingly hours later they are still available in all sizes!


----------



## irenezal

nickynamfon said:


> Now I'm hesitating between red and anthracite. Please help! I need opinion between red and anthracite which one is better?


Were you able to find them on mytheresa? They do not seem to be up yet, are they???


----------



## Straight-Laced

Posting the link to a recent Net-a-porter feature on styling the Red Bekett     because I couldn't post the images 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/magazine/#/152/6

If the link doesn't work it's on page 6 & 7, named Fashion Road test - Isabel Marant trainer


----------



## nickynamfon

irenezal said:


> Were you able to find them on mytheresa? They do not seem to be up yet, are they???



Anthracite is already up on mytheresa.


----------



## tonkamama

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> Now I'm hesitating between red and anthracite. Please help! I need opinion between red and anthracite which one is better?



If these are your 1st pair, I would go with anthra... You get more wear for the high cost of these sneakers.


----------



## irenezal

nickynamfon said:


> Anthracite is already up on mytheresa.


Yup. Already missed my size...went right from under my nose


----------



## nickynamfon

irenezal said:


> Yup. Already missed my size...went right from under my nose



I'm still hesitating whether I should get them cos I already bought 2 pairs of IM in bazil black and bekett red. I need more time to think. I wonder if there's other place who's going to stock anthracite more?


----------



## nickynamfon

tonkamama said:


> If these are your 1st pair, I would go with anthra... You get more wear for the high cost of these sneakers.



I've already got the bazil black. and I bought the red from NAP last week but i'm hesitating whether I should return the red and get the anthracite. I can't afford to keep anthracite and red right now but if it's next week I can


----------



## chantal

Glad I cancelled my rouge because you need to size up form the dicker boots for sure!

Bought the Gris. I love them so much, I think they are the perfect colour. I would love to get the black or anthracite possibly for wear with tights. It will have to be in a month or so from now though. So many other things I want to buy first.


----------



## irenezal

nickynamfon said:


> I'm still hesitating whether I should get them cos I already bought 2 pairs of IM in bazil black and bekett red. I need more time to think. I wonder if there's other place who's going to stock anthracite more?


If I were you, I'd pick them up and think later! You can always cancel the order or return. It seems mytheresa is where you can get them the cheapest at this point, so if they have your size, go for it. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## tonkamama

nickynamfon said:


> I've already got the bazil black. and I bought the red from NAP last week but i'm hesitating whether I should return the red and get the anthracite. I can't afford to keep anthracite and red right now but if it's next week I can


This is just my opinion.  Because these are super expensive for sneakers.  So I went for Bazils and Anthra to "cover" all my wardrobe in my closet so I can just get up and go without thinking too much .. LOL.

Bazils for more dressier events like leather leggings, leather jackets, dresses and Anthra for casual pairing blue jeans and summery skirts.  Then again, my wardrobe mostly are black, gray and white.  

Go with your style ...


----------



## Mlaylac

I'm so upset, I totally missed this...AGAIN!! Arhhhh wonder if they'll come back in stock in the UK?!


----------



## tonkamama

I think all sizes are still available...except 37 & 38!

I think this year they do run TTS (same as my Dickers size).  Keep in mind that these will stretch over times.  I been wearing my Bazils for the past three days and I already felt my sneakers are "relaxing"... when I 1st tried them on at home they were tight at toe box.


----------



## Mlaylac

On another note, every time I do a search I get this site.... 

http://www.isabelmarantsneakers.co.uk/

Genuine? What do you guys think?


----------



## irenezal

nickynamfon said:


> I've already got the bazil black. and I bought the red from NAP last week but i'm hesitating whether I should return the red and get the anthracite. I can't afford to keep anthracite and red right now but if it's next week I can


You can preorder anthracite on LaGarconne. I think they are coming within the next two weeks but it's more expensive than mytheresa


----------



## dayslikethis

I don't know about the anthracite.. My size is available on Mytheresa but there's something about the colour that is putting me off!

it might just be the photo though... or maybe because i have my heart set on the black bazils


----------



## nickynamfon

I just got red bekett from the DHL. I'm looking at them right now and it's not bright red at all. It's gorgeous!!!! I'll post photos soon!


----------



## raelene

has anyone seen the bekkets in the natural suede in a size 36? desperately after them!!


----------



## nickynamfon

I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.





oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL


----------



## debradoll

nickynamfon said:


> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL


they look so amazing on you! love it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

nickynamfon said:


> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL




RED is fabulous!!!
I would take red over anthracite but you've got both now so...


----------



## Brigitte031

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL



Omg they look so nice! They go really well with your outfits. My fave is how the grey sweater looks with the red.  I'm amazed how they match perfectly!


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:


> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL


 

they go so well with everything u wear!!! yumyum!! congrats with ur new lovesss


----------



## tonkamama

nickynamfon said:


> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL


Very pretty!  Congrats on your anthra beckett!  You have great collection of sneakers.


----------



## nelstar

Yay!  Just purchased the Anthra Bekketts from MyTheresa!   Also added the Givens pullover from the Etoile line to my order.  I knew there was a reason I was so sick today that I had to take my first day off in many years!


----------



## nelstar

Anyone know of any UK/Euro online stockists that are going to have the black Bettys?

I'm thinking of pre-ordering from LaGarconne but it's cheaper for us Aussies to order from UK or Europe.  Many thanks!


----------



## chantal

tonkamama said:


> I think all sizes are still available...except 37 & 38!
> 
> I think this year they do run TTS (same as my Dickers size).  Keep in mind that these will stretch over times.  I been wearing my Bazils for the past three days and I already felt my sneakers are "relaxing"... when I 1st tried them on at home they were tight at toe box.



Shoot you really think so? My dicker boots were tight at first and fit perfect now. I own three dicker boots in 40 and I just bought the 41 in the Bekett.

They seem like a good fit, they were even a little snug on the toe box like you mentioned. I do have a bit of room at the front.... I guess I should try on the 40.


----------



## tonkamama

chantal said:


> Shoot you really think so? My dicker boots were tight at first and fit perfect now. I own three dicker boots in 40 and I just bought the 41 in the Bekett.
> 
> They seem like a good fit, they were even a little snug on the toe box like you mentioned. I do have a bit of room at the front.... I guess I should try on the 40.


*chantal ~* FYI..I am US 7.5 ~ 8, mostly 8 and my Dickers are size 38, I have regular width feet with tiny bit longer big toes.  Last season size 38 Willows were short but this season size 38 Bazils fit me TTS.


----------



## chiaraV

nickynamfon said:


> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL



gorgeous!


----------



## Porter

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL



You've make those red Beketts look so versatile.  Great pairings, and I love how great they look with shorts and jeans!  Thanks for giving us ideas to style the red. I'll be purchasing the red Bobbys and this is some nice inspiration to chew on.


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I tried on red beketts with random outfits that I quickly pulled out from my wardrobe. Even though it's winter in Australia right now but I think red color suits more with summer outfits so I think I'm gonna keep them and wear them when spring/summer is here.
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I ended up bought anthracite. I guess I won't be going out this week LOL



You have actually made me lust over these..lucky they are pretty much sold out everywhere and hard to find...great for my wallet! Lol


----------



## Mlaylac

They are amazing! Love them


----------



## nickynamfon

sorry for making you lust over them  I think morgan clare still has the red ones left in every size. You should contact them 



Porter said:


> You've make those red Beketts look so versatile.  Great pairings, and I love how great they look with shorts and jeans!  Thanks for giving us ideas to style the red. I'll be purchasing the red Bobbys and this is some nice inspiration to chew on.



Your welcome!  I'm glad you like them and hope you have fun pairing the red bobbys once you get them. I still couldn't stop trying my red beketts with other outfits.



chiaraV said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you



tonkamama said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats on your anthra beckett!  You have great collection of sneakers.



Thank you 



jacqualyn2 said:


> they go so well with everything u wear!!! yumyum!! congrats with ur new lovesss



Thank you! 



Brigitte031 said:


> Omg they look so nice! They go really well with your outfits. My fave is how the grey sweater looks with the red.  I'm amazed how they match perfectly!



Thank you  Me either...I love the grey sweater with black leather shorts. I also try the red beketts with black leather shorts and black/white stripes top. I'm loving it! I couldn't stop trying them on with all the outfits.



Straight-Laced said:


> RED is fabulous!!!
> I would take red over anthracite but you've got both now so...



Hehe I now need Gris grey beketts LOL I think I should stop buying them and save money for something else or next season. 



debradoll said:


> they look so amazing on you! love it!



Thank you


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> sorry for making you lust over them  I think morgan clare still has the red ones left in every size. You should contact them
> 
> Your welcome!  I'm glad you like them and hope you have fun pairing the red bobbys once you get them. I still couldn't stop trying my red beketts with other outfits.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you  Me either...I love the grey sweater with black leather shorts. I also try the red beketts with black leather shorts and black/white stripes top. I'm loving it! I couldn't stop trying them on with all the outfits.
> 
> Hehe I now need Gris grey beketts LOL I think I should stop buying them and save money for something else or next season.
> 
> Thank you



Ahhhahaha omg...argghhh emailing them now!!!!!! Now if i ever see anyone on the streets of melbourne in these..i will think of u x


----------



## nickynamfon

jacqualyn2 said:


> Ahhhahaha omg...argghhh emailing them now!!!!!! Now if i ever see anyone on the streets of melbourne in these..i will think of u x



Hope you get them at morgan clare! keep me posted and if you got them don't forget to show us some mod pics 

lol if you ever see someone wearing red beketts with the exact same outfits in the photos that will probably be me


----------



## jacqualyn2

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> Hope you get them at morgan clare! keep me posted and if you got them don't forget to show us some mod pics
> 
> lol if you ever see someone wearing red beketts with the exact same outfits in the photos that will probably be me



Ahaha thanks too u...my red pair are getting shipped to me tomorrow from morgan clare xx


----------



## PHENOMENON

I've purchased khaki Beketts to later find out that the leather on the tongue had ripped... of course they're sold out. The manager told me they're going to send them back and hopefully they'll replace them with a brand new pair without defects. So bummed!


----------



## adambaba

Hi ladies! I would like to ask your help. What does it mean to be on a waiting list at Nap? I mean i know that they will email me, but if i will get this email, i have to call them,or what is the really advantages to be on the waiting list?
Also i would like to ask -i red back a lot, but it is too confusing-  if i tts 39 eu size which size i have to order? Does anybody have any info the next seasons sneakers?

TFA


----------



## Brigitte031

I just canceled an order on Morgan Clare for a pair of the black Bazils in size 36 (decided to order the red Beketts instead!! I'm super excited!) so that pair might become available within a few hours if anyone is still looking.


----------



## nickynamfon

PHENOMENON said:


> I've purchased khaki Beketts to later find out that the leather on the tongue had ripped... of course they're sold out. The manager told me they're going to send them back and hopefully they'll replace them with a brand new pair without defects. So bummed!



I'm not sure where you located and what size are you but there's this online store also have red beketts and khaki as well...

https://www.gebnegozionline.com/designer/isabel-marant-en-92-83/#/7262


----------



## JulieLee

Will any online store be getting the black Bazils or the anthracite Beketts?
Size 37! I'm missing out on them every time.


----------



## dayslikethis

Brigitte031 said:


> I just canceled an order on Morgan Clare for a pair of the black Bazils in size 36 (decided to order the red Beketts instead!! I'm super excited!) so that pair might become available within a few hours if anyone is still looking.



I'M LOOKING!!!  i can't see them on morgan clare, do you think they have already sold or should i keep checking?


----------



## Brigitte031

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> I'M LOOKING!!!  i can't see them on morgan clare, do you think they have already sold or should i keep checking?



Most likely they will be available in 30 minutes or so (I'm guessing) as this is when their customer service agents arrive at the office.


----------



## dayslikethis

just go an email from espejto saying the shoes are ready to ship but they're about to send me the wrong colour! I've told them the order was for the gris and they are about to send me the khaki

I'm so devestated. I've been waiting since March.

I hope they have my orginal order available


----------



## jacqualyn2

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> I'M LOOKING!!!  i can't see them on morgan clare, do you think they have already sold or should i keep checking?



Should just email them..they may have just opened now


----------



## Brigitte031

jacqualyn2 said:
			
		

> Should just email them..they may have just opened now



Yeah they have!  Just got an email from the customer service rep I was talking to, so they're open now!


----------



## dayslikethis

Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah they have!  Just got an email from the customer service rep I was talking to, so they're open now!



I emailed them but someone was already next in line

In other bad news the isabel marant team sent ESPEJTO the wrong colour in my order... so i may end up with no pairs  this is just my luck!!


----------



## nickynamfon

dayslikethis said:


> I emailed them but someone was already next in line
> 
> In other bad news the isabel marant team sent ESPEJTO the wrong colour in my order... so i may end up with no pairs  this is just my luck!!



good news for you. Someone on here has told me that NAP will have gris grey and black bazil soon or later on their site. So keep your eye out for them. New stuff coming in Mon-Wed-Fri and keep checking them and be fast when they're on!!!


----------



## dayslikethis

nickynamfon said:


> good news for you. Someone on here has told me that NAP will have gris grey and black bazil soon or later on their site. So keep your eye out for them. New stuff coming in Mon-Wed-Fri and keep checking them and be fast when they're on!!!



THANK YOU! i'll be on NAP like a hawk!  What's the best time to be checking. I live in Australia...


----------



## nickynamfon

dayslikethis said:


> THANK YOU! i'll be on NAP like a hawk!  What's the best time to be checking. I live in Australia...



Sign up for their newsletter They will remind you when their new stuff is on


----------



## nickynamfon

I just saw cobalt blue beketts on mytheresa in 37 available so if anyone is looking for this you better hurry up. I'm dying to get this but they're not my size.


----------



## dbaby

nickynamfon said:


> I just saw cobalt blue beketts on mytheresa in 37 available so if anyone is looking for this you better hurry up. I'm dying to get this but they're not my size.



Yay! Thanks


----------



## nickynamfon

dbaby said:
			
		

> Yay! Thanks



Did u get them?


----------



## dbaby

nickynamfon said:


> Did u get them?



Yes! Hopefully they ship soon. Shows as out of stock since I ordered them.

EDIT: They just sent the DHL tracking  Thanks for your intel!


----------



## PHENOMENON

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you located and what size are you but there's this online store also have red beketts and khaki as well...
> 
> https://www.gebnegozionline.com/designer/isabel-marant-en-92-83/#/7262



Thanks for the link! But I've found them today  someone canceled her order. I have gris now so happy


----------



## melmel33

Has anyone bought the Bostons?  Thoughts on these?  Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

melmel33 said:


> Has anyone bought the Bostons?  Thoughts on these?  Thanks!



I've preordered them from LaGarconne and they're supposed to ship around 7/30. I'm eager to hear what other people think of these, too!


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I've received my anthracite bekketts from my Theresa & unfortunately I feel like its a button snug in the toe box area. 

Do any of you think they will stretch considerably? Or should I just send them back?


----------



## nickynamfon

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> So I've received my anthracite bekketts from my Theresa & unfortunately I feel like its a button snug in the toe box area.
> 
> Do any of you think they will stretch considerably? Or should I just send them back?



When I first got the black bazil it was snug at first but after wearing them all day it stretched out a bit and now they're comfortable. My red beketts I haven't really worn them out yet but just around the house and they are a little snug too but I like them fit than the black bazil.

If yours are really tight perhaps try with thick socks and walk around the house for a day or two? If they're still too snug perhaps return them?


----------



## HiromiT

Bekett alert! Gravity Pope in Canada has them in grey. Good luck, ladies!

http://www.gravitypope.com/shoes/womens/isabel-marant


----------



## GLuxeLady

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> When I first got the black bazil it was snug at first but after wearing them all day it stretched out a bit and now they're comfortable. My red beketts I haven't really worn them out yet but just around the house and they are a little snug too but I like them fit than the black bazil.
> 
> If yours are really tight perhaps try with thick socks and walk around the house for a day or two? If they're still too snug perhaps return them?




Thing is, they are very comfy, its just my stupid long toes that feel snug! It's so frustrating! my gut is telling me to just send them back but my heart wants to keep them! I'm so conflicted!


----------



## nickynamfon

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> Thing is, they are very comfy, its just my stupid long toes that feel snug! It's so frustrating! my gut is telling me to just send them back but my heart wants to keep them! I'm so conflicted!



I have a very long toes too. I'm 35 tts and 36 fits snug. It will stretch out give it a time for a day or two if they're still too snug just return them. But I'm sure it will stretch.


----------



## nickynamfon

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> THANK YOU! i'll be on NAP like a hawk!  What's the best time to be checking. I live in Australia...



Hi, I think HiromiT just post that there's one website that has gris grey. Hurry up! And I think it's free shipping too.


----------



## jo12_8

Sorry I have a stupid question. I am not a high heel person. I would like to know if the hidden wedge is detachable. Thanks


----------



## adambaba

adambaba
Member
*
Joined: Dec 2009
Posts: 3

Hi ladies! I would like to ask -i red back a lot, but it is too confusing- if i tts 39 eu size which size i have to order? Sometimes you said it is run small sometimes it is tts.
Does anybody have any info the next seasons sneakers?

TFA


----------



## jacqualyn2

jo12_8 said:


> Sorry I have a stupid question. I am not a high heel person. I would like to know if the hidden wedge is detachable. Thanks


 no they arent


----------



## Pinkydream

Black Bazil now avail on Nap Europe!!!!!!!!!!! All sizes!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo12_8

I just placed my order. Feeling guilty!!!


----------



## janebirkin

Yeeaah ! Finally mine  hope they will arrive soon, my first Isabel Marant Sneakers


----------



## janebirkin

But they were more expensive than on mytheresa :/


----------



## yanlu

ladies! the black bazils are available in all sizes on NAP!

---

sorry, old news...


----------



## chunkylover53

I just snapped up a pair of black Bazils from NAP! Yay! Now I just hope they fit.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

dayslikethis said:


> THANK YOU! i'll be on NAP like a hawk!  What's the best time to be checking. I live in Australia...


black bazils are on NAP right now!!!!!


----------



## dayslikethis

I finally got my hands on the Black Bazils size 36 on Net a Porter!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Onederland

yayyy!!! i'm with you ladies! i just got the black bazils!!! i got them from the UK site though, and they ended up being ~$85 cheaper due to exchange rate and VAT exclusion.


----------



## GLuxeLady

I've decided to send the 39 anthracite back, my toe will deform the shape of the shoe overtime. Breaks my heart but I have to do it.

If anyone is looking for a 39 anthracite beckett, check mytheresa in the next few days.

If any of you ladies see a size 40 anthracite anywhere, please shout it out!


----------



## crgabc

Black BAZIL on NAP US 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314586


----------



## wmdnx3

i'm still waiting on the anthracite from mytheresa and i just bought the bazil from nap!!! however, on mytheresa the birds are showing for a pair in 36 and 37 incase you ladies were interested. not sure if it's an error but it's worth a shot!
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/bird-wedge-sneakers.html#


----------



## wmdnx3

Wait... Nevermind...


----------



## GLuxeLady

FYI ladies: selfridges posting rouge, bazil & Gris bekketts tomorrow online according to their instagram account


----------



## chicjean

eek! tempted to get the Bazil on NAP so they'll get here sooner than my La Garçonne pre-order!


----------



## Mlaylac

Waiting list..AgAIN!! How do I keep missing these!


----------



## nickynamfon

I saw on NAP that they put up as 'more stocks coming soon' for black bazil so I guess if anyone has missed out on this please don't feel left out yet.

AND...Congrats to all who just bought the black bazil. You won't regret! hahaha

I'm still thinking whether I should get my last pair for this season in Gris grey


----------



## jacqualyn2

2 days ago when i enquired from morgan clare they had 2 red 36beckett..i took one so i assume they may still have one left ..if it hasnt been sold already


----------



## melmel33

KristyDarling said:


> I've preordered them from LaGarconne and they're supposed to ship around 7/30. I'm eager to hear what other people think of these, too!



What size did you order compared to your regular EU or US size?  I think I will also take the plunge on these today.


----------



## Mlaylac

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I saw on NAP that they put up as 'more stocks coming soon' for black bazil so I guess if anyone has missed out on this please don't feel left out yet.
> 
> AND...Congrats to all who just bought the black bazil. You won't regret! hahaha
> 
> I'm still thinking whether I should get my last pair for this season in Gris grey



Yea... Hopefully they'll have some back in soon and I guess they'll email to let me know? I love the reds but the black bazil will get more wear with me....


----------



## ShoeLover

If I am a true US size 7. And wear 37 in the dickers, what size do I need from NAP. I just purchased the FR 37, but it says it's a US size 6.... Did I get the wrong size????


----------



## dbaby

ShoeLover said:


> If I am a true US size 7. And wear 37 in the dickers, what size do I need from NAP. I just purchased the FR 37, but it says it's a US size 6.... Did I get the wrong size????



I wear the dickers in sz 37 and got the bekkets in 37 as well. I can put a gel insole in the dickers but the bekkets are more snug. But as the other ladies have said, it does stretch out with wear.


----------



## PHENOMENON

nickynamfon said:
			
		

> I saw on NAP that they put up as 'more stocks coming soon' for black bazil so I guess if anyone has missed out on this please don't feel left out yet.
> 
> AND...Congrats to all who just bought the black bazil. You won't regret! hahaha
> 
> I'm still thinking whether I should get my last pair for this season in Gris grey



Go for gris! They're gorgeous and versatile


----------



## ShoeLover

*dbaby*- thank you!!!!!!!!! Hopefully they'll fit!!!!!  I am SOOO excited!!!!!!
I actually emailed them twice asking to be put on the waiting list but they said they don't do this. And then someone here said they only do this for the people who spend tons of money there (which is obviously not the case here) so I was really mad at them. And this morning they send an email saying they were in my account ready for purchase in 24 hours!!! Now I kinda love them!!!!!
Let me repeat that I was not put on any waiting list. The email from this morning said they were in the '"special order" section of my account because "I had shown an interest in this product". So for future reference if you really want them just send them an email with the details (color, size, etc) of the product you want and you might just get lucky!


----------



## Mlaylac

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> dbaby- thank you!!!!!!!!! Hopefully they'll fit!!!!!  I am SOOO excited!!!!!!
> I actually emailed them twice asking to be put on the waiting list but they said they don't do this. And then someone here said they only do this for the people who spend tons of money there (which is obviously not the case here) so I was really mad at them. And this morning they send an email saying they were in my account ready for purchase in 24 hours!!! Now I kinda love them!!!!!
> Let me repeat that I was not put on any waiting list. The email from this morning said they were in the '"special order" section of my account because "I had shown an interest in this product". So for future reference if you really want them just send them an email with the details (color, size, etc) of the product you want and you might just get lucky!



Is this with net?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> *dbaby*- thank you!!!!!!!!! Hopefully they'll fit!!!!!  I am SOOO excited!!!!!!
> I actually emailed them twice asking to be put on the waiting list but they said they don't do this. And then someone here said they only do this for the people who spend tons of money there (which is obviously not the case here) so I was really mad at them. And this morning they send an email saying they were in my account ready for purchase in 24 hours!!! Now I kinda love them!!!!!
> Let me repeat that I was not put on any waiting list. The email from this morning said they were in the '"special order" section of my account because "I had shown an interest in this product". So for future reference if you really want them just send them an email with the details (color, size, etc) of the product you want and you might just get lucky!



YAY! You'll love them, Em! I have a 37, and as you know we fit the Susans in the same size also.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks D!!!! Now I feel comfortable knowing they'll fit!!!! I just really freaked out when I got my order confirmation and read FRENCH sizing!!! I know European sizes fit me but I just wasn't sure on the French and then the NAP chart size says it's a US size 6 so I freaked out! But now I am happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Thanks D!!!! Now I feel comfortable knowing they'll fit!!!! I just really freaked out when I got my order confirmation and read FRENCH sizing!!! I know European sizes fit me but I just wasn't sure on the French and then the NAP chart size says it's a US size 6 so I freaked out! But now I am happy!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm sure they will.  I love my Bazils. I was afraid they were too neutral and pretty, but I have already worn them quite some times. Yay!  I haven't worn my Gris yet though, but I'm considering them being a replacement for the marine/ecru, which I have almost worn out. Oops.


----------



## KristyDarling

melmel33 said:


> What size did you order compared to your regular EU or US size?  I think I will also take the plunge on these today.



I ordered them in 36.  Despite the well-known inconsistency in IM shoe sizing, I've always ordered 36 (I'm a true US6) from season to season and never had a problem. And now for the long wait to receive the lovely Bostons!


----------



## Magda5

So, to sum up what i've read on the last few pages.... latest intel is to keep stalking NAP for the black bazil.  

What about for the Gris? Where should I be looking for a size 40? 

Thanks girls!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Mlaylac*-yes, I was talking about NAP.
*D*- you know I am pretty 'boring' so the all black are perfect for me. I'd never be able to pull off any other colors! lol!

I just got a tracking #. They'll get here on Tuesday! I can't wait!


----------



## Waffle

So after taking possession of my black bazil and red becketts.. I can say my hunt for this seasons IMs has concluded as I don't think I can pull off any other colour way 

I do have to say that I am glad I went with the 38's (I'm an IT 38 in flats, and a 37.5 in heels) and though they were a bit tight at first in the toe box area. They just needed to be worn in.. thankfully the OH dragged me all over Sydney last weekend and sped up the wearing in process..


----------



## Gimmiebags

Hey ladies,

Selfridges website has Bazils and bekkets in every size online now!!

Also have a few sizes in red bekkets and every size in bird, Betty and bobby!


----------



## Gimmiebags

Ps. Sorry for my atrocious spelling!
* becketts!!


----------



## Mlaylac

Gimmiebags said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> Selfridges website has Bazils and bekkets in every size online now!!
> 
> Also have a few sizes in red bekkets and every size in bird, Betty and bobby!




Ahhh thank you!!!! I've just placed my order, same day delivery... bazil are on their way to me now!!! Very excited..... X


----------



## Gimmiebags

Mlaylac said:
			
		

> Ahhh thank you!!!! I've just placed my order, same day delivery... bazil are on their way to me now!!! Very excited..... X



No problem! Enjoy! The Bazil's are my favourite!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Gimmiebags said:


> Ps. Sorry for my atrocious spelling!
> * becketts!!



I'm confused, aren't they named Bekett?


----------



## martinigal1

hi ladies, do you think there will be much of a size difference between 40 and 41? I have 40 in last year's Willow but it's a tiny bit tight, haven't worn them much as weather so grim here still. Contemplating 41 in Bazil to be able to wear with more, even socks if needs be in winter. What do you think? Is there a big difference between sizes generally in Bazil? TIA!


----------



## martinigal1

I actually found the 40 so don't worry - I'm sure the dimensions are slightly better looking anyway. Now need to break them in!


----------



## Simpsons Trang

My very first pair of IM.


----------



## YingsFashion

Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.


----------



## Mlaylac

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.



They look amazing!!! Might have to get a pair of these too, just waiting on my Brazil's to come through today.....


----------



## Mlaylac

Don't u love iPad/iPhone, meant to write bazil.....


----------



## GLuxeLady

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.



I love the way you've paired them w/ your Celine tote! Very cute outfit!


----------



## chicjean

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.



Cute!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Simpsons Trang said:


> My very first pair of IM.



This is such a great photo! They look amazing. Thanks for posting this. It makes me super excited to receive my red pair, most likely tomorrow!  Woot woot!



YingsFashion said:


> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.



Ahhh that's a super cute outfit! They go so well! You're definitely rocking the red!  I'm glad because I got this colorway as well.


----------



## jacqualyn2

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.



You look great! I cant wait to gt mine in the morning


----------



## YingsFashion

Thanks everyone! For all those getting the red Beketts: you will def. love them. Such a fun color.


----------



## sep

YingsFashion said:


> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.


 
Very cute!!!  Thanks for posting the pics!  I can't wait to get mine in black...  Hurry up La Garconne!


----------



## am2022

very cute!!! we are rouge sisters!!!



YingsFashion said:


> Me too, I also decided to go for the red Beketts. They are so versatile. Here's my first pic wearing them.


----------



## Magda5

any tips on where to find Gris in a 40?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> *Mlaylac*-yes, I was talking about NAP.
> *D*- you know I am pretty 'boring' so the all black are perfect for me. I'd never be able to pull off any other colors! lol!
> 
> I just got a tracking #. They'll get here on Tuesday! I can't wait!



You're so not boring! 

But i'm super colorfull atm, so I thought I wouldn't wear the blacks, but they're awesome. YAY!


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys!!! I finally got my Bazils in black!!!  I bought them on ebay from a very reputable seller, when I found out they were sold out everywhere.  (I hate buying on ebay) Anyway, they fit GREAT!!! It's strange, because I bought the Bekkets in gray, in size 37 and they were very snug and felt tight.......yet I bought these Bazils also in size 37 and they fit GREAT!! Has anyone noticed that the Bazils may run a little bigger then the Bekkets??  Also, I need advice, the sneakers look totally authentic, but they have a kinda strange smell.  They have a sort of musty, plastic like smell which makes me nervous.  I checked them out and they look TOTALLY authentic.  Also, the seller has over 700 positive feedbacks. I don't really think they are fake, but the smell worries me. I have included TONS of photos, can you tell me what you think? Especially those of you who own black Bazils? How do they compare to yours? Maybe I am being paranoid, but I am just double checking.  The fact that this size fits me, and the weird smell makes me wonder....THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Magda5 said:


> any tips on where to find Gris in a 40?



http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access.../Beckett-wedged-hi-tops_783-10004-3231120219/


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Julierose said:


> Hey guys!!! I finally got my Bazils in black!!!  I bought them on ebay from a very reputable seller, when I found out they were sold out everywhere.  (I hate buying on ebay) Anyway, they fit GREAT!!! It's strange, because I bought the Bekkets in gray, in size 37 and they were very snug and felt tight.......yet I bought these Bazils also in size 37 and they fit GREAT!! Has anyone noticed that the Bazils may run a little bigger then the Bekkets??  Also, I need advice, the sneakers look totally authentic, but they have a kinda strange smell.  They have a sort of musty, plastic like smell which makes me nervous.  I checked them out and they look TOTALLY authentic.  Also, the seller has over 700 positive feedbacks. I don't really think they are fake, but the smell worries me. I have included TONS of photos, can you tell me what you think? Especially those of you who own black Bazils? How do they compare to yours? Maybe I am being paranoid, but I am just double checking.  The fact that this size fits me, and the weird smell makes me wonder....THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! XOXOXOXO



They look just like mine and I bought mine at a reputable store. Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

Julierose said:
			
		

> Hey guys!!! I finally got my Bazils in black!!!  I bought them on ebay from a very reputable seller, when I found out they were sold out everywhere.  (I hate buying on ebay) Anyway, they fit GREAT!!! It's strange, because I bought the Bekkets in gray, in size 37 and they were very snug and felt tight.......yet I bought these Bazils also in size 37 and they fit GREAT!! Has anyone noticed that the Bazils may run a little bigger then the Bekkets??  Also, I need advice, the sneakers look totally authentic, but they have a kinda strange smell.  They have a sort of musty, plastic like smell which makes me nervous.  I checked them out and they look TOTALLY authentic.  Also, the seller has over 700 positive feedbacks. I don't really think they are fake, but the smell worries me. I have included TONS of photos, can you tell me what you think? Especially those of you who own black Bazils? How do they compare to yours? Maybe I am being paranoid, but I am just double checking.  The fact that this size fits me, and the weird smell makes me wonder....THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! XOXOXOXO



They do look fine to me, I compared yours against mine.  I think the Seller might have tried them on at home for quiet some time so these fit better when you try them on ... cus suede does stretch.  I wore mine out for the 1st time and at the end of the day I felt them already stretch...


----------



## finnfan

I have Bazils, bought them from IM store in Paris, and they look just like yours.


----------



## Mlaylac

Yay finally got them!! LOVE  even though they were a tad more expensive than on NAP but never mind....


----------



## Gimmiebags

PHENOMENON said:
			
		

> I'm confused, aren't they named Bekett?



I thought so but on selfridges website it's Beckett?? I'm confusing myself!


----------



## Gimmiebags

There's still plenty available on Selfridges.com


----------



## Magda5

caroulemapoulen said:


> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access.../Beckett-wedged-hi-tops_783-10004-3231120219/



!!! If only I lived in the UK! I should have clarified that I'm in the states... 
Thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## Brigitte031

YingsFashion said:


> Thanks everyone! For all those getting the red Beketts: you will def. love them. Such a fun color.



Got a cold yesterday and was in bed sick all morning today... Finally I got up and to my surprise my red Beketts are heeeere!!!  They're a beautiful deep, dark, bright, true red. They're gorgeous and you're right, very fun!!  Thinking I might wear them today to run an errand even though I'm not feeling 100% lol.


----------



## sep

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a cold yesterday and was in bed sick all morning today... Finally I got up and to my surprise my red Beketts are heeeere!!!  They're a beautiful deep, dark, bright, true red. They're gorgeous and you're right, very fun!!  Thinking I might wear them today to run an errand even though I'm not feeling 100% lol.


 
Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## YingsFashion

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a cold yesterday and was in bed sick all morning today... Finally I got up and to my surprise my red Beketts are heeeere!!!  They're a beautiful deep, dark, bright, true red. They're gorgeous and you're right, very fun!!  Thinking I might wear them today to run an errand even though I'm not feeling 100% lol.



Yeahhhh to your new Beketts! Get well soon and post some mod pics! Enjoy them!


----------



## am2022

looks good to me!!!



Julierose said:


> Hey guys!!! I finally got my Bazils in black!!! I bought them on ebay from a very reputable seller, when I found out they were sold out everywhere. (I hate buying on ebay) Anyway, they fit GREAT!!! It's strange, because I bought the Bekkets in gray, in size 37 and they were very snug and felt tight.......yet I bought these Bazils also in size 37 and they fit GREAT!! Has anyone noticed that the Bazils may run a little bigger then the Bekkets?? Also, I need advice, the sneakers look totally authentic, but they have a kinda strange smell. They have a sort of musty, plastic like smell which makes me nervous. I checked them out and they look TOTALLY authentic. Also, the seller has over 700 positive feedbacks. I don't really think they are fake, but the smell worries me. I have included TONS of photos, can you tell me what you think? Especially those of you who own black Bazils? How do they compare to yours? Maybe I am being paranoid, but I am just double checking. The fact that this size fits me, and the weird smell makes me wonder....THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## sep

Julierose said:


> Hey guys!!! I finally got my Bazils in black!!! I bought them on ebay from a very reputable seller, when I found out they were sold out everywhere. (I hate buying on ebay) Anyway, they fit GREAT!!! It's strange, because I bought the Bekkets in gray, in size 37 and they were very snug and felt tight.......yet I bought these Bazils also in size 37 and they fit GREAT!! Has anyone noticed that the Bazils may run a little bigger then the Bekkets?? Also, I need advice, the sneakers look totally authentic, but they have a kinda strange smell. They have a sort of musty, plastic like smell which makes me nervous. I checked them out and they look TOTALLY authentic. Also, the seller has over 700 positive feedbacks. I don't really think they are fake, but the smell worries me. I have included TONS of photos, can you tell me what you think? Especially those of you who own black Bazils? How do they compare to yours? Maybe I am being paranoid, but I am just double checking. The fact that this size fits me, and the weird smell makes me wonder....THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! XOXOXOXO


 
BEAUTIFUL!  I'm no authentication expert but I love them (can hardly wait for mine to arrive)!


----------



## Julierose

amacasa said:


> looks good to me!!!



Yay thank you so much!! I seem authentic to me too, just the smell worried me.  But maybe it's the snakeskin print that makes them sell different then my other IM sneakers?


----------



## Julierose

caroulemapoulen said:


> They look just like mine and I bought mine at a reputable store. Congrats!





tonkamama said:


> They do look fine to me, I compared yours against mine.  I think the Seller might have tried them on at home for quiet some time so these fit better when you try them on ... cus suede does stretch.  I wore mine out for the 1st time and at the end of the day I felt them already stretch...





finnfan said:


> I have Bazils, bought them from IM store in Paris, and they look just like yours.





Magda5 said:


> !!! If only I lived in the UK! I should have clarified that I'm in the states...
> Thanks for your reply anyway.



Thank you guys so much! You put my mind at ease! They seem authentic to me also. I guess it was just the weird smell that threw me off.....but maybe the snakeskin print gives them a different odor, or maybe it's from the girl's house.  Oh well, I am spraying them with suede protector anyway! LOL

Speaking of which, what do you girls spray your sneakers with?


----------



## Natalie 2288

Well I've been searching high and low for these beketts by luck came across this site and found this website https://www.gebnegozionline.com/desi...n-92-83/#/7262 I was wanting black at first but seen the red just had to have them!! Just wanted to know if anyone has used this company before I was little worried but I've been wanting them for so long I had to buy them! £346 free shipping sounds about right ... Don't you think!? Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## janebirkin

Got my first pair today about 8 a.m and I have to say that this shoes are awesome !!! They are so comfortable and I could walk in them for hours  Have never thought that I would love them so much  Will post some modeling pics this afternoon


----------



## jacqualyn2

janebirkin said:
			
		

> Got my first pair today about 8 a.m and I have to say that this shoes are awesome !!! They are so comfortable and I could walk in them for hours  Have never thought that I would love them so much  Will post some modeling pics this afternoon



How comfy are they!!! U could live in them whilst toning ur calves casually lol


----------



## jacqualyn2

Postman just dropped off my package at 5 30pm...Good way to keep a girl waiting..my 2nd pair..made from portugal )


----------



## Brigitte031

janebirkin said:
			
		

> Got my first pair today about 8 a.m and I have to say that this shoes are awesome !!! They are so comfortable and I could walk in them for hours  Have never thought that I would love them so much  Will post some modeling pics this afternoon



I completely agree! I just put in an Aldo cushion in for size (as I am a US 5) into my red Bekett size 36 and they are super duper comfy!! They are more comfortable than my Betty's!


----------



## wmdnx3

Magda5 said:


> !!! If only I lived in the UK! I should have clarified that I'm in the states...
> Thanks for your reply anyway.



selfridges does ship internationally if you call them up and place an order with their department store. I just purchased a givenchy antigona from them and I live in australia! they're very very helpful


----------



## Porter

Got my gris Beketts in, and I love the neutral color!  Super cute sneakers. Can't wait to pair these with a skirt!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Porter said:
			
		

> Got my gris Beketts in, and I love the neutral color!  Super cute sneakers. Can't wait to pair these with a skirt!



Amazing! congrats  I have them in Gris as well and I'm always stunned when I see them.


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:
			
		

> Got my gris Beketts in, and I love the neutral color!  Super cute sneakers. Can't wait to pair these with a skirt!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## oatmella

Porter said:


> Got my gris Beketts in, and I love the neutral color!  Super cute sneakers. Can't wait to pair these with a skirt!
> View attachment 1810206



They look great on you!


----------



## nickynamfon

Porter said:
			
		

> Got my gris Beketts in, and I love the neutral color!  Super cute sneakers. Can't wait to pair these with a skirt!



Ohhhh I love them! I wish I could buy one more pair for Gris but I decided to conclude my collection for this season and save money to continue my CL collection.
 They look great on you. Post some more mod pics if you don't mind, please.


----------



## nickynamfon

I just received my anthracite from mytheresa yesterday and I loveeeeeee them! Especially mytheresa packaging. The anthracite is even more snug than red and black bazil. I'm gonna need to stretch them around the house.


----------



## Porter

PHENOMENON said:
			
		

> Amazing! congrats  I have them in Gris as well and I'm always stunned when I see them.






			
				chicjean said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!!!






			
				oatmella said:
			
		

> They look great on you!


Thanks gals! It's a great colorway for the summer.




			
				nickynamfon said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I love them! I wish I could buy one more pair for Gris but I decided to conclude my collection for this season and save money to continue my CL collection.
> They look great on you. Post some more mod pics if you don't mind, please.


No prob, I will try to post some more mod pics.  I completely understand having to limit your purchases but looks like you now have a pretty well-rounded collection! I would love to see some mod pics of the anthracites! It's such a unique combo.


----------



## nickynamfon

Porter said:
			
		

> Thanks gals! It's a great colorway for the summer.
> 
> No prob, I will try to post some more mod pics.  I completely understand having to limit your purchases but looks like you now have a pretty well-rounded collection! I would love to see some mod pics of the anthracites! It's such a unique combo.



I'll put some mod pics soon


----------



## wmdnx3

nickynamfon said:


> I just received my anthracite from mytheresa yesterday and I loveeeeeee them! Especially mytheresa packaging. The anthracite is even more snug than red and black bazil. I'm gonna need to stretch them around the house.



Hi, couldn't help but read but you got your order yesterday?  I live in Sydney and I didn't get mine, just wondering on your DHL tracking did it say "forwarded for delivery"?

Because mine says that twice (once on friday morning and once on saturday morning). I'm so impatient about getting my beauties :'(   Thanks!!


----------



## nickynamfon

wmdnx3 said:
			
		

> Hi, couldn't help but read but you got your order yesterday?  I live in Sydney and I didn't get mine, just wondering on your DHL tracking did it say "forwarded for delivery"?
> 
> Because mine says that twice (once on friday morning and once on saturday morning). I'm so impatient about getting my beauties :'(   Thanks!!



I didn't get any forwarded for delivery at all. I used to get 'forwarded for delivery' when the parcel has been on hold for delivery to the destination during the weekend. I'm sure you will get your parcel on Monday morning or midday


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Just took pictures of my collection, thought I'd share them with you.


----------



## nickynamfon

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Just took pictures of my collection, thought I'd share them with you.



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

nickynamfon said:


> Gorgeous collection!



Thank you so much!


----------



## chicjean

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Just took pictures of my collection, thought I'd share them with you.



 amazing!!!!! never seen the red and green before- so gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

chicjean said:


> amazing!!!!! never seen the red and green before- so gorgeous!



Thank you!!  I know only 30 pairs of that color was ever made, for a long time I thought they were an urban shoe myth.


----------



## chicjean

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Thank you!!  I know only 30 pairs of that color was ever made, for a long time I thought they were an urban shoe myth.



Ooo, well congrats!!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

chicjean said:


> Ooo, well congrats!!!!



Thank you! I cannot believe they actually ended up being mine, I love the color combination so much!


----------



## chicjean

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Thank you! I cannot believe they actually ended up being mine, I love the color combination so much!



Same! Those colors are so unique. Would love to see how you wear them!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

chicjean said:


> Same! Those colors are so unique. Would love to see how you wear them!



I've worn them like this since I received them


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love!!!


----------



## chicjean

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I've worn them like this since I received them



Amazing!!!!! Thanks for sharing! Thinking I need to get some shorter skirts to wear with my Bazils (when they finally arrive) like you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

chicjean said:


> Amazing!!!!! Thanks for sharing! Thinking I need to get some shorter skirts to wear with my Bazils (when they finally arrive) like you!



I love my short skirts, haha. So I certainly think you should do that!



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love!!!



Thanks, dear E.


----------



## Kaypa

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've worn them like this since I received them


You look absolutely fabulous in those sneakers. Also, I LOVE your PS11!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kaypa said:


> You look absolutely fabulous in those sneakers. Also, I LOVE your PS11!



Thank you so much :shame:


----------



## gullet71

Hi 
Thank you all for sharing, I am on a waiting list for the dark grey Becketts but I must say I am in doubt. I am quite tall an are a bit unsure about how much height these will add ?


----------



## Mlaylac

gullet71 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Thank you all for sharing, I am on a waiting list for the dark grey Becketts but I must say I am in doubt. I am quite tall an are a bit unsure about how much height these will add ?



Hey, I wouldn't worry too much, I'm quite tall too and I didnt notice too much difference when I had mine on!! You will love them I am sure  had to stretch mine out a little though as my toes were squashed : s 

Let us know how you get on when you get your IMs


----------



## kbella86

Hey ladies!

I'm thinking of gettting the Bird sneakers! Has anyone seen the silver or gold IRL? What are your thoughts?


----------



## klow-chloe'

If anyone is looking for the Bobby, Mytheresa has received their stock. Please contact their customer service for Pre-order before they are available online if you don't want to miss them. I know for sure they receive the anthracite and taupe but there could be more color.


----------



## Lieke

Hi girls! After reading this thread anonymous for a while, I decided to post a little something... 
Lovely colour of IM sneakers Caroulemapoulen! The red one is insane! 
This week I bought the grey Bekkets, although I find the colour more taupe-ish. 








And, a part of my shoe closet with Dicker, Gwen, Bobby, Bekett, Mony and Merry (slowly Isabel is taking over my wardrobe.




The khaki Bobby's are also on my wishlist. I spotted them at Step by Step in Antwerp. Now, I'm kinda saving up for my USA roadtrip. Is anyone knows some great stores in NY, San Fran, L.A or Las Vegas where they sell IM, I'd love to hear from you.
Love!


----------



## sep

Lieke said:


> Hi girls! After reading this thread anonymous for a while, I decided to post a little something...
> Lovely colour of IM sneakers Caroulemapoulen! The red one is insane!
> This week I bought the grey Bekkets, although I find the colour more taupe-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a part of my shoe closet with Dicker, Gwen, Bobby, Bekett, Mony and Merry (slowly Isabel is taking over my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The khaki Bobby's are also on my wishlist. I spotted them at Step by Step in Antwerp. Now, I'm kinda saving up for my USA roadtrip. Is anyone knows some great stores in NY, San Fran, L.A or Las Vegas where they sell IM, I'd love to hear from you.
> Love!


 
Gorgeous collection!!!  What are theblack boots to the left of the Chloe studded boots? 

Oh and Barney's in Beverly Hills sells IM!


----------



## nickynamfon

sep said:
			
		

> Gorgeous collection!!!  What are theblack boots to the left of the Chloe studded boots?



If I remember it right. Those shoes next to chloe boots are balenciaga cut-out boots from spring 2011 collection.


----------



## nickynamfon

Lieke said:
			
		

> Hi girls! After reading this thread anonymous for a while, I decided to post a little something...
> Lovely colour of IM sneakers Caroulemapoulen! The red one is insane!
> This week I bought the grey Bekkets, although I find the colour more taupe-ish.
> 
> And, a part of my shoe closet with Dicker, Gwen, Bobby, Bekett, Mony and Merry (slowly Isabel is taking over my wardrobe.
> 
> The khaki Bobby's are also on my wishlist. I spotted them at Step by Step in Antwerp. Now, I'm kinda saving up for my USA roadtrip. Is anyone knows some great stores in NY, San Fran, L.A or Las Vegas where they sell IM, I'd love to hear from you.
> Love!



Awesome collection. Love 1st-3rd shelves shoes. Esp. Chloe boots and balenciaga boots.


----------



## Lieke

nickynamfon said:


> Awesome collection. Love 1st-3rd shelves shoes. Esp. Chloe boots and balenciaga boots.


Thanks so much! You are correct. They are the Balenciaga boots. I bought them last year on sale (!) in Antwerp at Cocodrillo. They always have the most awesome sale! Unfortunately no IM but plenty of other cool brands.





[worn here by the lovely Jane from Stop it right now]
But very off topic here, so I'll move this discussion to the Balenciaga thread .


----------



## Lieke

sep said:


> Gorgeous collection!!!  What are theblack boots to the left of the Chloe studded boots?
> 
> Oh and Barney's in Beverly Hills sells IM!



Ooooh, I am going to Barney's for sure. That one is already on the top of my list! 
Er... the ones beside the Chloe Susan are the Balenciaga cut out boots. Last year on sale for -50%...! My BF absolutely hates them and thinks they are very manly but I absolutely adore them.


----------



## sep

Lieke said:


> Ooooh, I am going to Barney's for sure. That one is already on the top of my list!
> Er... the ones beside the Chloe Susan are the Balenciaga cut out boots. Last year on sale for -50%...! My BF absolutely hates them and thinks they are very manly but I absolutely adore them.


 
OMG!  I LOVE them!!!  Amazing deal!  I don't suppose they are still available anywhere?!


----------



## chunkylover53

Got my Bazils from NAP and I LOVE them! They also fit perfectly (I am more of a 35-35.5 but the 36 is just right). Thrilled!!!


----------



## nouvellevague~

Does anyone know if it's still possible to find Bazils somewhere other than eBay? I'm so sad I missed them on NAP!!


----------



## Lieke

sep said:


> OMG!  I LOVE them!!!  Amazing deal!  I don't suppose they are still available anywhere?!



I've seen them on Ebay.com a while ago (first bid was 1,- but ended up in the thousands... :-S). Also, Karen from Wheredidugetthat has a pair, think she scored them at Barneys in NY. But... they are truly divine! 
If I see them popping up I'll notice you!


----------



## am2022

Such cool boots!!!
Love balenciaga - Nicholas is a genius! 

QUOTE=Lieke;22490917]Thanks so much! You are correct. They are the Balenciaga boots. I bought them last year on sale (!) in Antwerp at Cocodrillo. They always have the most awesome sale! Unfortunately no IM but plenty of other cool brands.




[worn here by the lovely Jane from Stop it right now]
But very off topic here, so I'll move this discussion to the Balenciaga thread .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sam.B

Size 36 and 37 Bazil black on NAP now.

European site.


----------



## sep

Lieke said:


> I've seen them on Ebay.com a while ago (first bid was 1,- but ended up in the thousands... :-S). Also, Karen from Wheredidugetthat has a pair, think she scored them at Barneys in NY. But... they are truly divine!
> If I see them popping up I'll notice you!



Please do! Thank you!


----------



## dayslikethis

I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today


----------



## runningbird

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today



Those look lovely on you! Glad you posted pics.


----------



## chicjean

dayslikethis said:


> I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today



Congrats!! I love them


----------



## chicjean

A little OT, but...

Popped by my Nordstrom last night to pick up an alteration and saw these... a little part of me got so angry that Steve Madden would rip these off. Took a closer look and the quality is really poor... 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/steve-m...origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=1600


----------



## Sam.B

chicjean said:


> A little OT, but...
> 
> Popped by my Nordstrom last night to pick up an alteration and saw these... a little part of me got so angry that Steve Madden would rip these off. Took a closer look and the quality is really poor...
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/steve-m...origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=1600


I know what you mean, about being angry. They are a complete rip-off, and an insult to the people who wear the actual IM ones. When we have paid a certain amount and stalked places to buy them, and then people can buy these. I know not everyone can afford to buy the IM ones, but it takes away the originality and exclusivity for the people who have bought the "real" ones.
They are the same as fakes, but legit. So had enough of fakes etc, devaluing the true items.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> A little OT, but...
> 
> Popped by my Nordstrom last night to pick up an alteration and saw these... a little part of me got so angry that Steve Madden would rip these off. Took a closer look and the quality is really poor...
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/steve-m...origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=1600


I absolutely hate Steve Madden!!! How does he get away copying designers? Another copycat is Jeffrey Campbell! They make me so MAD!


----------



## janebirkin

Sam.B said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, about being angry. They are a complete rip-off, and an insult to the people who wear the actual IM ones. When we have paid a certain amount and stalked places to buy them, and then people can buy these. I know not everyone can afford to buy the IM ones, but it takes away the originality and exclusivity for the people who have bought the "real" ones.
> They are the same as fakes, but legit. So had enough of fakes etc, devaluing the true items.



I totally agree with you ! It's such a shame and this makes me so angry. Last time I saw a girl in my school wearing the blue and cream ones and I know that they were fakes  I put so much time in the search after them and it's quite disappointing to see people waering fakes just because they want to be trendy. Even if they don't have the money, you can also buy some great and original stuff for less. I also had to save all this money because my mom thought they were too expensive. And I am only 17 so this took a while. So yes, it is an insult when you pay 460 &euro; for a pair of shoes and see people wearing copies


----------



## am2022

lovely!!! congrats and enjoy!



dayslikethis said:


> I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today


----------



## chicjean

Sam.b, jellylicious, janebirkin, So glad I'm not the only one!! I saved up for two years and tracked these down- its so frustrating!


----------



## sep

dayslikethis said:


> I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today


 
LOVE them!  Congrats!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## PHENOMENON

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today



Congrats! Great pair


----------



## Brigitte031

chicjean said:


> A little OT, but...
> 
> Popped by my Nordstrom last night to pick up an alteration and saw these... a little part of me got so angry that Steve Madden would rip these off. Took a closer look and the quality is really poor...
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/steve-m...origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=1600



Wow are you kidding? They're a complete rip-off. Not even just inspired by... :\ This really bums me out! I hate it when brands just steal a shoe design like this.


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow are you kidding? They're a complete rip-off. Not even just inspired by... :\ This really bums me out! I hate it when brands just steal a shoe design like this.



Agreed!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Did you gals see these from Lemare? They had some that looked exactly like the Steve Maddens before these new colors:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...mTrend=false&trend=&SortType=0&fromHyst=false


----------



## Julierose

dayslikethis said:


> I finally received my first pair of Marants  Couldn't be happier! they go so well with my wardrobe and they are really comfy too! Stood in these for 7 hours today



These look amazing on you! Hmmm Why is my tongue so much taller then yours? Look at these photos....does my leather tongue stick out way higher then yours? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## wmdnx3

WOOHOO! finally got my anthracites and bazils from mytheresa and NAP respectively! I'm in Sydney and only just got them this morning.... I'm an AUS 6 but with narrow feet and the 36 in the bazil fit perfectly however the anthra feel a leeeeeetle bit tight. Not too sure if I want to keep the anthra...

Also since these are both my first IM sneakers does anybody have any care tips for me?? Any recommended sprays etc etc? Thanks!!


----------



## dayslikethis

runningbird said:


> Those look lovely on you! Glad you posted pics.


Thank you 


chicjean said:


> Congrats!! I love them


Thank you


amacasa said:


> lovely!!! congrats and enjoy!


Thank you


sep said:


> LOVE them!  Congrats!  They look amazing on you!


Thank you


PHENOMENON said:


> Congrats! Great pair


Thank you


Julierose said:


> These look amazing on you! Hmmm Why is my  tongue so much taller then yours? Look at these photos....does my  leather tongue stick out way higher then yours? Anyone else notice  this?


Thank you I actually wraped the velcro strap around the tongue (rather than behind) only until i get used to the shoes and feel more comfortable to let the tounge out


----------



## Sam.B

caroulemapoulen said:


> Did you gals see these from Lemare? They had some that looked exactly like the Steve Maddens before these new colors:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...mTrend=false&trend=&SortType=0&fromHyst=false


It's so cheeky and not in a funny way. I can't believe IM hasn't got any grounds to sue these copycats, if it was me, I would!


----------



## chicjean

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Did you gals see these from Lemare? They had some that looked exactly like the Steve Maddens before these new colors:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=ListOfProd&des=02P&cat=&season=actual&gender=women&group=&subline=&fromLinkDesHtm=undefined&fromTrend=false&trend=&SortType=0&fromHyst=false



Missed these- not a fan :/


----------



## Rema85

Just got a pair of Becketts in red. A welcome change from my stilettos. Can't believe how comfy they are.


----------



## JulieLee

WAAAAH  I finallyyyy got my Bazils today! (They were here already earlier but I was on holiday so I couldn't wait to be back home and try them on!). Now I'm going to see if they fit and start making outfits with them!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I got mine yesterday too and I gotta say, they're even better than I expected! Here are some bad photo booth pictures for you
I really really like them! They feel super comfortable and they make me look taller. I really wasn't sure about the exotic skin details, but IRL it's really subtle! My wardrobe is pretty basic and these will be perfect for me! I can't wait for the weekend to wear them! Thanks to you all for all the intel and all of your help! You're all awesome!









p.s. For now, I like to 'hide' the tongue.


----------



## chicjean

^Congrats! I love them!!!


----------



## JulieLee

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I got mine yesterday too and I gotta say, they're even better than I expected! Here are some bad photo booth pictures for you
> I really really like them! They feel super comfortable and they make me look taller. I really wasn't sure about the exotic skin details, but IRL it's really subtle! My wardrobe is pretty basic and these will be perfect for me! I can't wait for the weekend to wear them! Thanks to you all for all the intel and all of your help! You're all awesome!
> View attachment 1816422
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816423
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816424
> 
> 
> p.s. For now, I like to 'hide' the tongue.



They look perf, but I like them even more with the leather tongue shown!


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Still waiting for lVR to start shipping    been waiting since June


----------



## YingsFashion

looking great!!!! how do you hide the tounge?



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I got mine yesterday too and I gotta say, they're even better than I expected! Here are some bad photo booth pictures for you
> I really really like them! They feel super comfortable and they make me look taller. I really wasn't sure about the exotic skin details, but IRL it's really subtle! My wardrobe is pretty basic and these will be perfect for me! I can't wait for the weekend to wear them! Thanks to you all for all the intel and all of your help! You're all awesome!
> View attachment 1816422
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816423
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816424
> 
> 
> p.s. For now, I like to 'hide' the tongue.


----------



## YingsFashion

here's my latest outfit that I wore with my red Beketts. After seeing some of you looking so great with skirts I tried to wear them with a summer dress. Thanks for all your style inspirations!


----------



## PHENOMENON

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> here's my latest outfit that I wore with my red Beketts. After seeing some of you looking so great with skirts I tried to wear them with a summer dress. Thanks for all your style inspirations!



Love it! The red is so bold, you look great


----------



## demicouture

you all look so lovely!
i am yet to wear my new ones (and still waiting for my Bazils) but it is just too hot here! minimum of 30 degrees celsius!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

I love these shoes.  All of you have styled them so well.


----------



## am2022

love the red Ying!!
congrats on the black shoelover!!! can't really go wrong with what color you ladies get... i love them all..


----------



## am2022

my old and trusty navy/ cream becketts, equipment shirt, marc jacobs leather skirt, celine anthracite luggage! thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Brigitte031

Hm... I've changed my mind about the sizing on these. I'm a true US 5 and initially I put in an Aldo Terry Cloth insole to wear them barefoot but this was causing some rubbing on the top of my toes. So now I removed the insole and I'm wearing them with socks and the 36 fits me perfectly and comfortably with my feet as a true US 5.

Anyway not wearing anything fancy, just went to go run a quick errand with my younger brother and decided to slip on my red Beketts with my otherwise casual attire.  The cardigan is blue on the inside so I guess my color palette was red, grey, black, and blue and I felt OK with that many colors!


----------



## chicjean

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> Still waiting for lVR to start shipping    been waiting since June



I hear you, waiting for La Garconne!



Sooooo many gorgeous mods today! Everyone looks incredible. Loving the colored Bekketts!



YingsFashion said:


> here's my latest outfit that I wore with my red Beketts. After seeing some of you looking so great with skirts I tried to wear them with a summer dress. Thanks for all your style inspirations!





amacasa said:


> my old and trusty navy/ cream becketts, equipment shirt, marc jacobs leather skirt, celine anthracite luggage! thanks for letting me share !





Brigitte031 said:


> Hm... I've changed my mind about the sizing on these. I'm a true US 5 and initially I put in an Aldo Terry Cloth insole to wear them barefoot but this was causing some rubbing on the top of my toes. So now I removed the insole and I'm wearing them with socks and the 36 fits me perfectly and comfortably with my feet as a true US 5.
> 
> Anyway not wearing anything fancy, just went to go run a quick errand with my younger brother and decided to slip on my red Beketts with my otherwise casual attire.  The cardigan is blue on the inside so I guess my color palette was red, grey, black, and blue and I felt OK with that many colors!
> 
> View attachment 1817325


----------



## Brigitte031

Wowzerrrrs. Has anyone seen this before? It's called The Benny.


----------



## Porter

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Wowzerrrrs. Has anyone seen this before? It's called The Benny.



Eeek, yeah, I saw these the other day on Morgan Clare.  Sorry to anyone who likes them, but I'm not a fan.  They look like raver cyber sneakers to me!


----------



## Brigitte031

Porter said:


> Eeek, yeah, I saw these the other day on Morgan Clare.  Sorry to anyone who likes them, but I'm not a fan.  They look like raver cyber sneakers to me!



LOL. They're excessive right? I see someone like Beyonce rocking the heck out of these. But not me, that's for sure... :\ There's just too much going on for my liking.


----------



## jen_sparro

amacasa said:


> my old and trusty navy/ cream becketts, equipment shirt, marc jacobs leather skirt, celine anthracite luggage! thanks for letting me share !



*Amacasa* you sexy mama!  Your legs are so slim and your Becketts look awesome!


----------



## susa

my theresa has the grey beckett suede available, various sizes, 37,39,40
hurry girlz
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/beckett-suede-wedge-sneakers.html


----------



## YingsFashion

Wow, you rock the red ones - I like the casual pairing! BTW, Nice hair color!



Brigitte031 said:


> Hm... I've changed my mind about the sizing on these. I'm a true US 5 and initially I put in an Aldo Terry Cloth insole to wear them barefoot but this was causing some rubbing on the top of my toes. So now I removed the insole and I'm wearing them with socks and the 36 fits me perfectly and comfortably with my feet as a true US 5.
> 
> Anyway not wearing anything fancy, just went to go run a quick errand with my younger brother and decided to slip on my red Beketts with my otherwise casual attire.  The cardigan is blue on the inside so I guess my color palette was red, grey, black, and blue and I felt OK with that many colors!
> 
> View attachment 1817325


----------



## YingsFashion

amacasa said:


> my old and trusty navy/ cream becketts, equipment shirt, marc jacobs leather skirt, celine anthracite luggage! thanks for letting me share !



Perfect styling!!! You really have slim legs.


----------



## YingsFashion

chicjean said:


> I hear you, waiting for La Garconne!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo many gorgeous mods today! Everyone looks incredible. Loving the colored Bekketts!



Thanks! I also love seeing mod pics of others. Getting new ideas and styling inspirations here.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Hi ladies!

I've attached some pics of my anthracite bekketts! I searched far & wide for a size 40, finally got them last week!

Decided to wear them with a dress and I'm diggin how it looks!


----------



## chicjean

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've attached some pics of my anthracite bekketts! I searched far & wide for a size 40, finally got them last week!
> 
> Decided to wear them with a dress and I'm diggin how it looks!



Congrats!!! Would love to see how you styled them!


----------



## GLuxeLady

chicjean said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! Would love to see how you styled them!



Thanks! I'll post some better pics once I'm in front of a full length mirror at home, they are soo unbelievably comfy!!


----------



## sep

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I got mine yesterday too and I gotta say, they're even better than I expected! Here are some bad photo booth pictures for you
> I really really like them! They feel super comfortable and they make me look taller. I really wasn't sure about the exotic skin details, but IRL it's really subtle! My wardrobe is pretty basic and these will be perfect for me! I can't wait for the weekend to wear them! Thanks to you all for all the intel and all of your help! You're all awesome!
> View attachment 1816422
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816423
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816424
> 
> 
> p.s. For now, I like to 'hide' the tongue.


 
Very nice!!! Congrats!



YingsFashion said:


> here's my latest outfit that I wore with my red Beketts. After seeing some of you looking so great with skirts I tried to wear them with a summer dress. Thanks for all your style inspirations!


 
The red look great on you!



amacasa said:


> my old and trusty navy/ cream becketts, equipment shirt, marc jacobs leather skirt, celine anthracite luggage! thanks for letting me share !


 
Love these...  I wish I was hip to these sneakers in past seasons... 



Brigitte031 said:


> Hm... I've changed my mind about the sizing on these. I'm a true US 5 and initially I put in an Aldo Terry Cloth insole to wear them barefoot but this was causing some rubbing on the top of my toes. So now I removed the insole and I'm wearing them with socks and the 36 fits me perfectly and comfortably with my feet as a true US 5.
> 
> Anyway not wearing anything fancy, just went to go run a quick errand with my younger brother and decided to slip on my red Beketts with my otherwise casual attire.  The cardigan is blue on the inside so I guess my color palette was red, grey, black, and blue and I felt OK with that many colors!
> 
> View attachment 1817325


 
Super cute on you girl!  Okay I love the cardi!  Is that Rick Owens???


----------



## sep

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've attached some pics of my anthracite bekketts! I searched far & wide for a size 40, finally got them last week!
> 
> Decided to wear them with a dress and I'm diggin how it looks!


 
Love this color!  I did NOT need to see this close up! 

PS.  For those od us waiting on our IM sneaker from La Garconne...  they are supposed to be recieving them tomorrow and expect to ship them out on Monday...


----------



## GLuxeLady

sep said:
			
		

> Love this color!  I did NOT need to see this close up!
> 
> PS.  For those od us waiting on our IM sneaker from La Garconne...  they are supposed to be recieving them tomorrow and expect to ship them out on Monday...



In pics, they look almost green but in person the grey suede is ALOT lighter. Perfect for my fall wardrobe


----------



## Mygen

Today I decided to wear a shirt, loose jumper and leather shorts teamed up the bazil  I love them!


----------



## Brigitte031

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've attached some pics of my anthracite bekketts! I searched far & wide for a size 40, finally got them last week!
> 
> Decided to wear them with a dress and I'm diggin how it looks!



Omg! You make the color of these look absolutely gorgeous. Haven't seen too many close-up shots like this before. They look fantastic!!



sep said:


> Super cute on you girl!  Okay I love the cardi!  Is that Rick Owens???



Hehehe! I wish!! I would take anything Rick Owens any day! The cardi was procured at Stylemint practically for free after a mess up on their behalf, lol.  It's the only thing I got from Stylemint and then canceled.



sep said:


> Love this color!  I did NOT need to see this close up!
> 
> PS.  For those od us waiting on our IM sneaker from La Garconne...  they are supposed to be recieving them tomorrow and expect to ship them out on Monday...



Thanks for the heads up! I emailed them twice already and even called (but it went to voicemail) asking about what was up with the sneakers. I have the anthracite pre-ordered. As much as I loooove the color I'm just wondering if I really need another pair, lol.



Mygen said:


> Today I decided to wear a shirt, loose jumper and leather shorts teamed up the bazil  I love them!



Omg you look great! That jumper looks so soft and dreamy. This is a great pairing!



YingsFashion said:


> Wow, you rock the red ones - I like the casual pairing! BTW, Nice hair color!



Haha thanks!  Too bad my hair looks orange-ish in the pic, haha. It's more cherry red than orange.


----------



## Brigitte031

Guess who's back??? 




And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.

I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Guess who's back???
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!



Congrats on getting the Kalibo! That jacket is TO DIE FOR! You have to take mod pics with it on!

And although I'm really happy with the anthracites, I'm kinda itching to get the Gris grey also but I'm worried that they will get dirty easily


----------



## sep

Brigitte031 said:


> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818097
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!


 
Shut the front door!  GORGEOUS!!!  I just saw this jacket in that burt orange color and it is TDF!  AMAZING SCORE!  I don't know anything about YouHeShe...  I see on their website you have to send a request...  was it an easy process to purchase from their store?


----------



## chiaraV

Brigitte031 said:


> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818097
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!



It's gorgeous!what happened to the jacket?


----------



## jellylicious

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've attached some pics of my anthracite bekketts! I searched far & wide for a size 40, finally got them last week!
> 
> Decided to wear them with a dress and I'm diggin how it looks!



Please do a whole mod shot of the outfit. I love mine anthracite too but haven't worn them out yet.  They look great on you.



Mygen said:


> Today I decided to wear a shirt, loose jumper and leather shorts teamed up the bazil  I love them!



Nice pairing-love the shorts too! 



Brigitte031 said:


> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818097
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!



I had just bought the Kady and when i read your crazy ordeal and had to mentioned it to my DH. So happy that you resolved the issue and glad things worked out. Congrats on your beautiful jacket-you've earned it!!!  Enjoy the beauty!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Mygen said:
			
		

> Today I decided to wear a shirt, loose jumper and leather shorts teamed up the bazil  I love them!



Love your outfit


----------



## Brigitte031

Lol...... in my excitement guess I posted my jacket in the sneakers thread instead of the clothes thread...!


----------



## Lieke

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've attached some pics of my anthracite bekketts! I searched far & wide for a size 40, finally got them last week!
> 
> Decided to wear them with a dress and I'm diggin how it looks!



Very very cute!!! Nice colour! 
Tomorrow I am going to pick up my beloved Bobby's in a new colour; beige! Jey! Over the moon... 






Just wondering if you ladies have seen the new Marant boots, I just cannot get over the fact that: 1. They are Isabel Marant, 2. How incredibly ugly they are. Why Isabel, why??! But hey, maybe I am the only one.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Lieke said:
			
		

> Very very cute!!! Nice colour!
> Tomorrow I am going to pick up my beloved Bobby's in a new colour; beige! Jey! Over the moon...
> 
> Just wondering if you ladies have seen the new Marant boots, I just cannot get over the fact that: 1. They are Isabel Marant, 2. How incredibly ugly they are. Why Isabel, why??! But hey, maybe I am the only one.



Trust me, you are definitely not the only one. They look like knockoffs to me :-/


----------



## GLuxeLady

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Please do a whole mod shot of the outfit. I love mine anthracite too but haven't worn them out yet.  They look great on you.
> 
> Nice pairing-love the shorts too!
> 
> I had just bought the Kady and when i read your crazy ordeal and had to mentioned it to my DH. So happy that you resolved the issue and glad things worked out. Congrats on your beautiful jacket-you've earned it!!!  Enjoy the beauty!



And I definitely will take more pics when I get home


----------



## chicjean

sep said:


> Love this color!  I did NOT need to see this close up!
> 
> PS.  For those od us waiting on our IM sneaker from La Garconne...  they are supposed to be recieving them tomorrow and expect to ship them out on Monday...



Yay!! Thanks for the update- I am SO over waiting for mine  I'm probably the most impatient person ever when it comes to these shoes 





Mygen said:


> Today I decided to wear a shirt, loose jumper and leather shorts teamed up the bazil  I love them!



Love!!!


----------



## runningbird

Mygen said:
			
		

> Today I decided to wear a shirt, loose jumper and leather shorts teamed up the bazil  I love them!



LOVE your outfit!


----------



## Mygen

runningbird said:
			
		

> LOVE your outfit!



Thanks


----------



## GLuxeLady

This is what I wore today 

Trying to find more stuff to wear with them during  these summer months.


----------



## tanya devi

sep said:


> Love this color!  I did NOT need to see this close up!
> 
> PS.  For those od us waiting on our IM sneaker from La Garconne...  they are supposed to be recieving them tomorrow and expect to ship them out on Monday...



Thanks for this update I am getting so anxious!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*amacasa*-you look awesome!
*Brigitte*-gorgeous jacket!
*Mygen*-such a cute outfit!
*Gluxlady*-you're making me want the gray ones!
*Yingsfashion*-this is what I mean when I say I 'hide' the tongue. However, I am now thinking, like *JulieLee*, that they look better with the tongue out. 
Tongue in or out ladies? What do you think???


----------



## GLuxeLady

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> amacasa-you look awesome!
> Brigitte-gorgeous jacket!
> Mygen-such a cute outfit!
> Gluxlady-you're making me want the gray ones!
> Yingsfashion-this is what I mean when I say I 'hide' the tongue. However, I am now thinking, like JulieLee, that they look better with the tongue out.
> Tongue in or out ladies? What do you think???



Get them! They're so neutral they go with pretty much anything! 

And definitely tongue out, I think the tongue was meant to show.


----------



## YingsFashion

GLuxeLady said:


> This is what I wore today
> 
> Trying to find more stuff to wear with them during  these summer months.



This is a very cute outfit with the Beketts. Love it!


----------



## YingsFashion

What a beautiful piece! Congrats. I just read what you have gone through in the other thread. You definitely did the right thing. Enjoy it and please post mod pics.



Brigitte031 said:


> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818097
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!


----------



## Mlaylac

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> amacasa-you look awesome!
> Brigitte-gorgeous jacket!
> Mygen-such a cute outfit!
> Gluxlady-you're making me want the gray ones!
> Yingsfashion-this is what I mean when I say I 'hide' the tongue. However, I am now thinking, like JulieLee, that they look better with the tongue out.
> Tongue in or out ladies? What do you think???



Tongue out for sure! But I understand what u mean, at first they feel/look strange with the huge tongue.... I've been living in mine since i got them! Even though it suite warm in London at the mo!!!


----------



## jacqualyn2

Tongue out plzzzz


----------



## Barbora

I got my first pair of red Bekkets today! I wish I could post modeling pics but I will as soon as possible! I posted a pic of them on my Instagram if anyone wants to take a look but I'm sure y'all seen the red ones already


----------



## tanya devi

LG just added more colors/styles for pre-order...I am stalking them because of the pre-order I placed looong ago


----------



## sarskya

http://int.youheshe.com/she/designers/isabel-marant.aspx

Hey lovelies, youheshe have the blue & the taupe available still in a couple of sizes if anyone is interested.


----------



## Brigitte031

Wearing the red Beketts with more grey (my fave clothing color!) and my leather Bobby sneakers with a dress.  The cardi is also IM.


----------



## jacqualyn2

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Wearing the red Beketts with more grey (my fave clothing color!) and my leather Bobby sneakers with a dress.  The cardi is also IM.



Red is funky as!!! Love it on you!!!


----------



## what9ever

Ugh-adoring the red. Super jelly Brigitte!


----------



## nickynamfon

Barneys website also has Gris grey in every size"


----------



## Onederland

here's a picture of me in the beige/black ones from last season (in a red/white/blue outfit for Lana Del Rey, the extra 3" was perfect for a GA standing crowd) luckily, my feet are small enough that i can fit into the 41's.


----------



## Neposedi

I'm literally reading every single page of this thread so I can drool over the shoes!!

What do you ladies think about this one?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sneaker-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2573c45555#ht_3085wt_1139

I posted in the authenticity thread but I think this will be easy for you


----------



## Brigitte031

Onederland said:
			
		

> here's a picture of me in the beige/black ones from last season (in a red/white/blue outfit for Lana Del Rey, the extra 3" was perfect for a GA standing crowd) luckily, my feet are small enough that i can fit into the 41's.



Omg! They look fantastic!! Fab outfit. Normally I'd go flat shoes for a concert but they really are so very comfy. My Beketts are more comfortable than my Bobbys!


----------



## button

they are authentic.




Neposedi said:


> I'm literally reading every single page of this thread so I can drool over the shoes!!
> 
> What do you ladies think about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sneaker-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2573c45555#ht_3085wt_1139
> 
> I posted in the authenticity thread but I think this will be easy for you


----------



## Neposedi

Thanks very much


----------



## sep

Brigitte031 said:


> Wearing the red Beketts with more grey (my fave clothing color!) and my leather Bobby sneakers with a dress.  The cardi is also IM.
> 
> View attachment 1820089
> 
> 
> View attachment 1820090


 
I love both outfits!  I love your First too btw!  Okay I've been eyeing the Bobby's for a while now too but I was trying to wait until I got my black Bazils from LG to make sure I know what size I wear...  You're making me think I better pre-order them and take my best guess!  They look really cute with your dress!


----------



## ShoeLover

Brigitte-looking great! My fave is the 1st outfit! I'd totally wear it!
Onederland-cool outfit and background!

Tongue out it is ladies! I felt weird at first but now looking at the pictures, they just look better with the tongue out.

p.s. My hubby saw them yesterday and said they look like "astronaut's shoes" lol!


----------



## runningbird

Just a heads up for those looking for Bobby's.  La Garconne just added two new colors, Beige & Khaki.


----------



## sep

^^  For others that have preordered from LG did you go up one size for French sizing?


----------



## GLuxeLady

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Wearing the red Beketts with more grey (my fave clothing color!) and my leather Bobby sneakers with a dress.  The cardi is also IM.



Both outfits look awesome! I really love how you paired neutrals w/ the red bekketts


----------



## runningbird

sep said:


> ^^  For others that have preordered from LG did you go up one size for French sizing?


I ordered my usual size from LG and they fit perfect.  For example if you order a FR 38, that's what it'll say on the box (it won't be a 39).  And since I'm a US 8/ EUR 38 the FR 38 fit perfectly.


----------



## lil tote

Hi,

Quick question for all the US ladies - I'm curious about the pricing difference between US based sites like NAP and LG and the international ones like LVR and MyTheresa. With duties/taxes, does the pricing come out about even or is it better to order through the international ones? 

Thanks!


----------



## what9ever

lil tote-Cheapest for me was Morgan Claire. Approx. $550 for the Bazils with no customs duty. Mytheresa was also quite a bit cheaper. Def. go international if you can!


----------



## sep

runningbird said:


> I ordered my usual size from LG and they fit perfect. For example if you order a FR 38, that's what it'll say on the box (it won't be a 39). And since I'm a US 8/ EUR 38 the FR 38 fit perfectly.


 
Yikes!  Now I'm a little worried...  I told he sales rep I was a US 8 and she told me to order the FR 39...  I hope they won't be too big...


----------



## GLuxeLady

sep said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Now I'm a little worried...  I told he sales rep I was a US 8 and she told me to order the FR 39...  I hope they won't be too big...



You should be fine, I wear an US 8.5-9 and a size 40 fits perfect, going up is definitely recommended.


----------



## sep

GLuxeLady said:


> You should be fine, I wear an US 8.5-9 and a size 40 fits perfect, going up is definitely recommended.


 
Oh good!  Thanks for the info!  I'm a 7.5-8 so I'm hoping the 39 fits me!


----------



## what9ever

sep said:


> Oh good!  Thanks for the info!  I'm a 7.5-8 so I'm hoping the 39 fits me!



I'm a 7, never bigger, and the 38s could be looser if I had my way, so don't fret!


----------



## sep

what9ever said:


> I'm a 7, never bigger, and the 38s could be looser if I had my way, so don't fret!



Whew! Thanks!


----------



## jaemin

nickynamfon said:


> Perhaps you're interested. INCU in Melbourne has betty which is the same as bobby in Black and they're leather not suede. Perhaps you can give them a call.


Hi, do you happen to know the retail price for the bobby or betty? Thanks!


----------



## nickynamfon

jaemin said:
			
		

> Hi, do you happen to know the retail price for the bobby or betty? Thanks!



Sorry  I didn't ask them about the price. You should give them a call. I'm not sure if they still have bobby in the store.


----------



## Lieke

Got my beige Bobby's yesterday! Very happy with them!!!


----------



## shootme

what9ever said:
			
		

> lil tote-Cheapest for me was Morgan Claire. Approx. $550 for the Bazils with no customs duty. Mytheresa was also quite a bit cheaper. Def. go international if you can!



Are shoes from
Morgan Claire authentic?!?


----------



## tanya devi

I had an excellent experience with Morgan Clare this week ordering my Bobby's... Ask for Hannah I believe authenticity is not an issue as they have an elaborate Isabel Marant collection along with other notable designers JMHO


----------



## Brigitte031

tanya devi said:
			
		

> I had an excellent experience with Morgan Clare this week ordering my Bobby's... Ask for Hannah I believe authenticity is not an issue as they have an elaborate Isabel Marant collection along with other notable designers JMHO



I second that. Hannah at Morgan Clare is the best!!


----------



## jellylicious

Lieke said:


> Got my beige Bobby's yesterday! Very happy with them!!!



So cute and comfy! Congrats!


----------



## Lieke

jellylicious said:


> So cute and comfy! Congrats!


Thanks so much! Casual outfit indeed, was too hot today!


----------



## what9ever

Brigitte031 said:


> I second that. Hannah at Morgan Clare is the best!!



Ditto. Very helpful and shoes def. authentic.


----------



## lil tote

what9ever said:
			
		

> Ditto. Very helpful and shoes def. authentic.



Thanks! I'll be on the lookout. Can you usually find it on the website or should I try to email Hannah?

Thanks again.


----------



## JulieLee

Maaaany colours available at La Garconne for pre-order now in some sizes! 
Bazils, antracites, gold and silver Beketts and several Bettys and Bobbys!

Link: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/coming_soon.htm?sid=8&pid=&view=all


----------



## runningbird

After seeing these pics of Rose McGowan I'm definitely going to vote for the tongue being out.


----------



## lucabela

^where did she put the tongue in that pic?  Did she completely remove it?


----------



## Lieke

Ohno she DIDNT!  That looks just so... completely wrong in every level. Not charming at all.


----------



## Brigitte031

runningbird said:
			
		

> After seeing these pics of Rose McGowan I'm definitely going to vote for the tongue being out.



Where is everyone hiding the tongue?? This is so confusing. I don't think I'd be able to hide mine even if I wanted to. It just... Sticks out.


----------



## flower71

Lieke said:


> Hi girls! After reading this thread anonymous for a while, I decided to post a little something...
> Lovely colour of IM sneakers Caroulemapoulen! The red one is insane!
> This week I bought the grey Bekkets, although I find the colour more taupe-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a part of my shoe closet with Dicker, Gwen, Bobby, Bekett, Mony and Merry (slowly Isabel is taking over my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The khaki Bobby's are also on my wishlist. I spotted them at Step by Step in Antwerp. Now, I'm kinda saving up for my USA roadtrip. Is anyone knows some great stores in NY, San Fran, L.A or Las Vegas where they sell IM, I'd love to hear from you.
> Love!


amazing collection, Lieke! awesome taste


----------



## JulieLee

JulieLee said:


> Maaaany colours available at La Garconne for pre-order now in some sizes!
> *Bazils, antracites*, gold and silver Beketts and several Bettys and Bobbys!
> 
> Link: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/coming_soon.htm?sid=8&pid=&view=all



Both still available in the sizes 36 and 37!


----------



## what9ever

lil tote, can't hurt to email hannah@morganclare.co.uk to see what's coming in-a bunch was available on their website last time I peeked but you have to email them to complete a transaction.


----------



## nanette0269

I just don't get the appeal....to each his own!


----------



## Porter

First time wearing my Gris Beketts.


Got the thumbs up from husband.  He says they remind him of the sneakers he used to wear as a kid.


----------



## jacqualyn2

lil tote said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'll be on the lookout. Can you usually find it on the website or should I try to email Hannah?
> 
> Thanks again.



Hannah is great!! Def helpful and shes helped me get 2..the blk bazil and red..very happy


----------



## shootme

jacqualyn2 said:


> Hannah is great!! Def helpful and shes helped me get 2..the blk bazil and red..very happy



hi, so if you purchase from morgan clare, for international, is there VAT refund off the price?


----------



## jacqualyn2

shootme said:
			
		

> hi, so if you purchase from morgan clare, for international, is there VAT refund off the price?



The vat is not included in ur total price


----------



## jacqualyn2

shootme said:
			
		

> hi, so if you purchase from morgan clare, for international, is there VAT refund off the price?



I think i was charged 320 pounds??


----------



## runningbird

Porter said:
			
		

> First time wearing my Gris Beketts.
> 
> Got the thumbs up from husband.  He says they remind him of the sneakers he used to wear as a kid.



Love them! Crazy back drop though.


----------



## jaemin

Has anyone bought a bobby sneaker for less than 600$? I'm looking at online stores and I can't seem to find any. I'm about to buy one here in Sydney and just wanted to make sure. Thanks!!


----------



## nouvellevague~

Net-a-porter has restocked, they still have black Bazils left in 36,38,40,41! I ordered myself a pair in 38, and I usually wear a size 7.5US, will they fit?


----------



## jacqualyn2

nouvellevague~ said:
			
		

> Net-a-porter has restocked, they still have black Bazils left in 36,38,40,41! I ordered myself a pair in 38, and I usually wear a size 7.5US, will they fit?



U will fit them lovely!


----------



## klow-chloe'

jaemin said:


> Has anyone bought a bobby sneaker for less than 600$? I'm looking at online stores and I can't seem to find any. I'm about to buy one here in Sydney and just wanted to make sure. Thanks!!



I bought mines from Mytheresa and it worked out about $500 Aussie dollars.


----------



## nouvellevague~

jacqualyn2 said:


> U will fit them lovely!



Thank you! I'm so excited!


----------



## Porter

runningbird said:


> Love them! Crazy back drop though.



Haha, I should have added a disclaimer that said please excuse the random dirty stairwell! It was the only source of light outside of the bar we were at. :shame:


----------



## jellylicious

nouvellevague~ said:


> Net-a-porter has restocked, they still have black Bazils left in 36,38,40,41! I ordered myself a pair in 38, and I usually wear a size 7.5US, will they fit?


I'm a 7.5 too and got the 38's-they are a perfect fit and plenty of room for a thin sock.



Porter said:


> Haha, I should have added a disclaimer that said please excuse the random dirty stairwell! It was the only source of light outside of the bar we were at. :shame:


Cute pairing Porter!


----------



## Porter

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I'm a 7.5 too and got the 38's-they are a perfect fit and plenty of room for a thin sock.
> 
> Cute pairing Porter!


Thanks Jelly!


----------



## chicjean

So many great mods!!

Still waiting for La Garconne to ship my Bazils... hopefully soon!!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Porter said:
			
		

> First time wearing my Gris Beketts.
> 
> Got the thumbs up from husband.  He says they remind him of the sneakers he used to wear as a kid.



So I'm slightly obsessing over the Gris grey color now but I'm wondering if its worth having 2 of the same shoes but different colors?

For those ladies that already have them, do you find that they dirty easily? 


 cute outfit Porter!


----------



## Porter

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> So I'm slightly obsessing over the Gris grey color now but I'm wondering if its worth having 2 of the same shoes but different colors?
> 
> For those ladies that already have them, do you find that they dirty easily?
> 
> cute outfit Porter!



Remind me which color you have again.  I have a pair of Bazils coming my way, but I'm not sure if I'll be keeping them because I have way too many black shoes as it is.  Plus, I feel like I should limit my sneaker fix this season just in case there are must-have colorways coming out in future seasons.  Did I mention I'm trying to get my hands on a pair of red Bobbys too?  I know, this addiction is getting out of hand and this forum does not help. . 

Gris is my favorite from this season because it has the most contrast yet is still extremely versatile.  I sprayed mine with leather protector so hopefully that will help with keeping away the stains.  The gray is dark enough to hide a little dirt. If I remember correctly, most of the lighter areas are leather not suede.  As long as you don't step in mud puddles, I think you'll be ok.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Porter said:
			
		

> Remind me which color you have again.  I have a pair of Bazils coming my way, but I'm not sure if I'll be keeping them because I have way too many black shoes as it is.  Plus, I feel like I should limit my sneaker fix this season just in case there are must-have colorways coming out in future seasons.  Did I mention I'm trying to get my hands on a pair of red Bobbys too?  I know, this addiction is getting out of hand and this forum does not help. .
> 
> Gris is my favorite from this season because it has the most contrast yet is still extremely versatile.  I sprayed mine with leather protector so hopefully that will help with keeping away the stains.  The gray is dark enough to hide a little dirt. If I remember correctly, most of the lighter areas are leather not suede.  As long as you don't step in mud puddles, I think you'll be ok.



Ugh! Porter, you're not helping my addiction!! Lol I have the anthracite color way & I'm wondering maybe that's already too much grey as it is?


----------



## Porter

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> Ugh! Porter, you're not helping my addiction!! Lol I have the anthracite color way & I'm wondering maybe that's already too much grey as it is?



Oooh, tough call!  I would probably just stick to one of the greys but at the same time, each one has a different feel.  After seeing the Anthracites IRL, I would even say that the Anthras are more comparable to a black because it has a dark, more mysterious feel (better for night) while the gris has more of a fun, day feel.  Eek!  Don't mean to make it harder for you but I'm sure IM put out 2 diff shades of grey on purpose so you would feel like you need both.  Sigh...


----------



## GLuxeLady

Porter said:
			
		

> Oooh, tough call!  I would probably just stick to one of the greys but at the same time, each one has a different feel.  After seeing the Anthracites IRL, I would even say that the Anthras are more comparable to a black because it has a dark, more mysterious feel (better for night) while the gris has more of a fun, day feel.  Eek!  Don't mean to make it harder for you but I'm sure IM put out 2 diff shades of grey on purpose so you would feel like you need both.  Sigh...



Yeah I agree w/ the Gris having a more day-time feel to them...decisions decisions


----------



## Biondina1003

I accidentally posted this on the IM boot thread, but Barney's has the taupe Beckett in size 6 & 7 online.


----------



## am2022

love the pic porter!!


----------



## am2022

still haven't used my newer 2012 sneakers..... so busy right now..

but navy/ cream and black betty have been my staple..

here is another older navy/ cream pic! thanks ladies for letting me share... keep the pics coming!


----------



## kiera00

I just got my Bobby sneaker from Morgan Clare. I had no idea that these suckers were made in china!! I can't believe Isabel Marant crossed to the other side!!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:
			
		

> still haven't used my newer 2012 sneakers..... so busy right now..
> 
> but navy/ cream and black betty have been my staple..
> 
> here is another older navy/ cream pic! thanks ladies for letting me share... keep the pics coming!



Very cute, love this simple look!


----------



## Brigitte031

kiera00 said:
			
		

> I just got my Bobby sneaker from Morgan Clare. I had no idea that these suckers were made in china!! I can't believe Isabel Marant crossed to the other side!!



I haven't really looked at my Beketts but I think this season Beketts are made in Portugal but previously made in China. Sad to hear this season's Bobby sneakers are still made in china. :/


----------



## dessertpouch

tanya devi said:


> I had an excellent experience with Morgan Clare this week ordering my Bobby's... Ask for Hannah I believe authenticity is not an issue as they have an elaborate Isabel Marant collection along with other notable designers JMHO





Brigitte031 said:


> I second that. Hannah at Morgan Clare is the best!!





what9ever said:


> lil tote-Cheapest for me was Morgan Claire. Approx. $550 for the Bazils with no customs duty. Mytheresa was also quite a bit cheaper. Def. go international if you can!



Have been considering ordering from Morgan Clare, but am unsure as to whether I will be shocked by customs fees later on. I've heard that sometimes there is a delay in the collection which would make for a very unwelcome surprise. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## Porter

amacasa said:
			
		

> love the pic porter!!



Thanks Amacasa! Wish I didn't have a cheesy grin and it wasn't taken in a grimey stairwell but sometimes you just have to make do. :/


----------



## Porter

amacasa said:
			
		

> still haven't used my newer 2012 sneakers..... so busy right now..
> 
> but navy/ cream and black betty have been my staple..
> 
> here is another older navy/ cream pic! thanks ladies for letting me share... keep the pics coming!



Love the navy and cream Beketts!  They look great with that pretty shade of light blue.  Makes me think I need to incorporate more blue in my wardrobe.


----------



## chicjean

Looks like Barney's has the Bazils and the gris Bekketts again...


----------



## chicjean

And I'm tempted to order from them and cancel my La Garçonne pre-order...

Anyone know when La Garçonne is expected to ship? Sooooo impatient about these


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> And I'm tempted to order from them and cancel my La Garçonne pre-order...
> 
> Anyone know when La Garçonne is expected to ship? Sooooo impatient about these



Seems like they keep pushing the date out on the pre orders. Hope they get them in soon Chic!!! I want to see them on you.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Seems like they keep pushing the date out on the pre orders. Hope they get them in soon Chic!!! I want to see them on you.



Ugh, I know! Tempted to just cancel and get them from Barney's!


----------



## jellylicious

Can you do that and see which pair arrives first? You could always do a return. Do you get tax from Barneys? I do so, I personally would stick to La Garconne.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Can you do that and see which pair arrives first? You could always do a return. Do you get tax from Barneys? I do so, I personally would stick to La Garconne.



I dont get taxed from either, just not sure which will arrive sooner....


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> I dont get taxed from either, just not sure which will arrive sooner....



Tough call...but I'm sure Barney's ships out quicker since they have them in stock right now. Looks like La Garconne is still waiting for their shipment to come in. You could choose express shipping from Barneys  and have those babies in your hot little hands by the end of the week.


----------



## sarachryan

Any idea where I can get bobby or Betty in black in Europe? 
Thanks a mill

Ps the black leather dickers are in Brown Thomas in Dublin as are loads of the others including the bazil (sp?) and Betty and bobby. Just not in black. +35316056666. Kirsten is great.


----------



## crimdellacrim

I emailed first thing this a.m. and cancelled my Bazil pre-order with La Garçonne once I saw that Barney's had them instock. I am still waiting on the Anthracites though. I will do the same if I have to on those. I believe Barney's has a better return policy too.



chicjean said:


> And I'm tempted to order from them and cancel my La Garçonne pre-order...
> 
> Anyone know when La Garçonne is expected to ship? Sooooo impatient about these


----------



## crimdellacrim

Spoke too soon. Yes Barney's taxed me and they allow 5 business days to process the order. Oh well. :shame:


----------



## demicouture

does anyone know who has the *white betty* online?
i would kill for that colourway right now!!!

THANK YOU for any tips!


----------



## sarachryan

demicouture said:


> does anyone know who has the *white betty* online?
> i would kill for that colourway right now!!!
> 
> THANK YOU for any tips!



Brown Thomas has them. Details above.


----------



## demicouture

sarachryan said:


> Brown Thomas has them. Details above.



thank you! 
was hoping for an online site to just purchase and that ships international as opposed to placing an order over the phone..which i know Selfridges does as well....
but at this point this might be my only option...

oh and lagarconne seems too expensive and noone even seems to know when the stock hits their website!


----------



## am2022

good luck on the white bettys.. i had them prordered at lagarconnes 2 weeks ago and cancelled them as I went for the taupe bobbys instead as it will go with my neutral wardrobe more...


----------



## crimdellacrim

Woohoo Barney's has shipped my Bazil's! Ordered today with arrival this Friday. I think I might cancel my Anthracites from La Garconne if they don't come in sooner. This delay made me realize I might not need both. So undecided.


----------



## jaemin

jacqualyn2 said:


> Hannah is great!! Def helpful and shes helped me get 2..the blk bazil and red..very happy


Hi, just wanted to ask if you emailed or phoned your credit card details when you paid for your shoes at Morgan Clare since they don't process payment for Isabel Marant orders online? Thanks!


----------



## jacqualyn2

jaemin said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask if you emailed or phoned your credit card details when you paid for your shoes at Morgan Clare since they don't process payment for Isabel Marant orders online? Thanks!


 
hi..i emailed my deets over


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Tough call...but I'm sure Barney's ships out quicker since they have them in stock right now. Looks like La Garconne is still waiting for their shipment to come in. You could choose express shipping from Barneys  and have those babies in your hot little hands by the end of the week.





crimdellacrim said:


> Woohoo Barney's has shipped my Bazil's! Ordered today with arrival this Friday. I think I might cancel my Anthracites from La Garconne if they don't come in sooner. This delay made me realize I might not need both. So undecided.



Yay! I think this is what I'm going to do. I'm actually surprised my size was still available. Didn't have time last night to order them.


----------



## lil tote

Barney's website has bazils, bobbys (taupe and blue suede) and bettys in a lot of sizes in case anyone is still looking. 

I caved and ordered the taupe Bobbys after debating between them and the bettys.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Questions to those who own creme/ ecru colored sneakers: 

Do you wash them??? It seems the creme gets dirty rather quickly, but I am scared to put them in the washing machine and screw them up completely.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Yay! I think this is what I'm going to do. I'm actually surprised my size was still available. Didn't have time last night to order them.


Did you order? Only 6 and 10's left right now. I'm sure they will restock.



lil tote said:


> Barney's website has bazils, bobbys (taupe and blue suede) and bettys in a lot of sizes in case anyone is still looking.
> 
> I caved and ordered the taupe Bobbys after debating between them and the bettys.


Man, I'm so tempted for the black Bobbys!!! Must resist!!!  Please post mod pix of your taupe.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Did you order? Only 6 and 10's left right now. I'm sure they will restock.
> 
> Man, I'm so tempted for the black Bobbys!!! Must resist!!!  Please post mod pix of your taupe.



I did! My size was still in stock this morning. Hoping they ship soon!!


----------



## tb-purselover

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Questions to those who own creme/ ecru colored sneakers:
> 
> Do you wash them??? It seems the creme gets dirty rather quickly, but I am scared to put them in the washing machine and screw them up completely.



Nooo, don't wash them in the washing machine! You will screw them up. You need to spray them with suede/leather protector. Spray them twice, once then let them dry for 30 minutes. Then spray them again. Do this every 6 months and they keep looking great!

If you already got them dirty you might want to try suede brush and "eraser" thingy. I forget the brand but I bought mine at Nordstroms, in the shoe department.

ETA: The Brand is called "Synovia," Suede and Nubuck Cleaning System. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/synovia-suede-nubuck-kit/2865094


----------



## oatmella

The bright blue Bobbys on Barney's are tempting - but I already have a pair of taupe Bobbys as well as both colors of Bettys.  My favorite pair (by far) are the taupe Bobbys.


----------



## sep

How does the sizing of the Bobby compare to the Bazil or Bekket?


----------



## sep

oatmella said:


> The bright blue Bobbys on Barney's are tempting - but I already have a pair of taupe Bobbys as well as both colors of Bettys. My favorite pair (by far) are the taupe Bobbys.


 
How does the size of the Bobby compare?  I wear 7.5 US...  Should I go for the 38 or 39?


----------



## demicouture

sep said:


> How does the size of the Bobby compare?  I wear 7.5 US...  Should I go for the 38 or 39?



i would go for the 38.
i am an 8.5 and both my bazil/bekket or betty/bobby are 39.
hth


----------



## demicouture

to follow up on my quest for the WHITE betty
i ended up calling up selfridges for an over-the-phone order and it has been somewhat an ordeal... according to them my order is confirmed (eventually) but i wont be getting any type of written confirmation?! uhm.. ok?!

...so i shall just be sitting at home and waiting for my white betty..hhhrmpfff


----------



## oatmella

sep said:


> How does the size of the Bobby compare?  I wear 7.5 US...  Should I go for the 38 or 39?



Definitely a 38 - they run true to Euro sizing.  A 39 would most certainly be too big!


----------



## Niniloves

amacasa said:


> good luck on the white bettys.. i had them prordered at lagarconnes 2 weeks ago and cancelled them as I went for the taupe bobbys instead as it will go with my neutral wardrobe more...



I bought the taupe Bobby last season, and I love them. They definitely go with everything!


----------



## sep

oatmella said:


> Definitely a 38 - they run true to Euro sizing. A 39 would most certainly be too big!


 
A few people advised me to go 39 FR for the Bazil (pre-ordered from La Garconne)...  Do the Bobby's run bigger than the Bazil?


----------



## oatmella

sep said:


> A few people advised me to go 39 FR for the Bazil (pre-ordered from La Garconne)...  Do the Bobby's run bigger than the Bazil?



I think the Bobbys run bigger and a bit wider.  Unless you are planning on wearing them with super super thick socks, I don't think you need to size up to a 39


----------



## chicjean

Just got notice that my Bazils have shipped!!!!!!! They should be here Tuesday.... I definitely squealed when the email popped up.


----------



## yay-yo

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Questions to those who own creme/ ecru colored sneakers:
> 
> Do you wash them??? It seems the creme gets dirty rather quickly, but I am scared to put them in the washing machine and screw them up completely.


no never washed them.  i hardly ever wear them too and the white is slowly darkening.  i have the same issue on all my last season beige bekkets/willow.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

thanks so much for your help I will definitely look for the suede eraser!





tb-purselover said:


> Nooo, don't wash them in the washing machine! You will screw them up. You need to spray them with suede/leather protector. Spray them twice, once then let them dry for 30 minutes. Then spray them again. Do this every 6 months and they keep looking great!
> 
> If you already got them dirty you might want to try suede brush and "eraser" thingy. I forget the brand but I bought mine at Nordstroms, in the shoe department.
> 
> ETA: The Brand is called "Synovia," Suede and Nubuck Cleaning System. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/synovia-suede-nubuck-kit/2865094





yay-yo said:


> no never washed them.  i hardly ever wear them too and the white is slowly darkening.  i have the same issue on all my last season beige bekkets/willow.


I know right, they jsut get darker and I can't walk around with my shoes looking dirty:/


----------



## crimdellacrim

so now are people going to ask me if i am wearing the real or fake ones? 


http://www.swa-rai.com/2012/08/love...tag-check-out-this-affordable-look-alike.html


----------



## jellylicious

crimdellacrim said:


> so now are people going to ask me if i am wearing the real or fake ones?
> 
> 
> http://www.swa-rai.com/2012/08/love...tag-check-out-this-affordable-look-alike.html



Steve Madden has no shame. How is he :censor: getting away with this?


----------



## crimdellacrim

jellylicious said:


> Steve Madden has no shame. How is he :censor: getting away with this?



I do not know but I wish he would put his ugly logo on the outside of them so you can tell the difference.


----------



## chicjean

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> so now are people going to ask me if i am wearing the real or fake ones?
> 
> http://www.swa-rai.com/2012/08/love-the-isabel-marant-wedge-sneakers-but-cant-afford-the-price-tag-check-out-this-affordable-look-alike.html



These are what I saw at Nordstrom- stupid Steve Madden! >:/


----------



## oatmella

yuck.  Steve Madden sure makes a lot of money from ripping off other designers.  Like the copycat Loeffler Randall boots - though his look so much cheaper.


----------



## am2022

this made me laugh!



chicjean said:


> These are what I saw at Nordstrom- stupid Steve Madden! >:/


----------



## yay-yo

crimdellacrim said:


> so now are people going to ask me if i am wearing the real or fake ones?
> 
> 
> http://www.swa-rai.com/2012/08/love...tag-check-out-this-affordable-look-alike.html



actually i experienced it today! i was at Nordstroms today trying on some nike's and the sales girl say's "oh you have the steve maddens." i was so irritated......... i cancelled my 2 pre-orders at lagarconne, but now 5 deep into my collection i'm kinda discouraged now....


----------



## Brigitte031

yay-yo said:
			
		

> actually i experienced it today! i was at Nordstroms today trying on some nike's and the sales girl say's "oh you have the steve maddens." i was so irritated......... i cancelled my 2 pre-orders at lagarconne, but now 5 deep into my collection i'm kinda discouraged now....



Omg!! I would be so pissed.  I hate that the average joe is more likely going to come in contact with the Steve Madden pair and as it is hardly any non-fashionistas know who Isabel Marant is...

This is majorly upsetting. I would hate for anyone to think I'm wearing a knock-off.


----------



## yay-yo

So the day has finally come to where the IMs have been duplicated by Steve Madden.  i know that steve madden is notorious for making copies but this time he has definitely stolen the style of a new breed of shoe designed by Isabel Marant. i have came to my realization and now have regrets into buying into the trend. Today i was at Nordstroms and when a sales person compliments my shoes as Steve Madden's i was so disappointed and disgusted. I can't correct or defend my IMs each time a person mistakes my shoes for "STEVE MADDENS". Of course with the detail and quality in the IMs for individuals who already own them you can definitely notice an ISABEL MARANT, but unfortunately Steve Madden has definitely taken credit for each detail put into the willow/bekkets. Now that i am into owning 5 pairs from the last 2 seasons, every time i wear a pair i get self conscious.  i was so angry with the comment made and the copies i see around at the mall i immediately canceled my pre-orders for the anthracite and gris at lagarconne.  Thank you for reading i'm just really frustrated and i just wanted to share with individuals who are looking into purchasing a pair.  I would say owning at least one pair is plenty, because  Isabel Marants are AMAZING  - other than that save your $$.


----------



## skyscrapergirl

it isn't just steve madden that is copying the look....there are SO MANY copies out there!


----------



## gymangel812

copies are made of like every decent designer shoe. i still wear ones that have copies, i can tell the difference and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## klow-chloe'

I still love and adore the IM original design and will ware them for a very long time.
Those copycats are nothing inspired me and I can tell the difference.


----------



## beauxgoris

Silly. There are TONS of Marant "dicker" copycats - but nothing looks like the real thing imo and it certainly hasn't slowed down their popularity.


----------



## am2022

I agree with beaux and Chloe!!! Nothing will take away the happiness of wearing an original
And not a copycat!!! So hold your head up high and be proud!!!
Isabel marant is a genius and she deserves that credit!!!


----------



## am2022

still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!


----------



## runningbird

I absolutely agree. The whole copy cat thing is dreadful.  Supposedly all the fake copiers have to do is change one little thing and it can pass the patent laws.  It sucks that IM's sneakers are being made in China (not France like the Dickers). And probably right next to the Madden manufacturing warehouse.

It's becoming such a trendy shoe and now that fakes are abundant it'll be interesting to see if they survive like Converse, or will only be worn in 40 years at "early millennium" themed parties.


----------



## oatmella

amacasa said:


> still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!



wow, nice collection!

I wouldn't let Steve Madden stop me from enjoying my shoes, though.  He has copied Loeffler Randall boots (among the zillion other shoes he has copied), and they are still my favorite tall boots and I feel good wearing them.  He has also copied Dicker boots, but they really do not look similar at all imo.
And hey, if someone can't tell the difference between Steve Madden and the real thing - it's not my fault they are not very discerning, lol.


----------



## Julide

amacasa said:


> still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!



*Amacasa* Your collection is TDF!!!I would like them all!!


----------



## Brigitte031

amacasa said:
			
		

> still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!



Wow gorgeous collection shot!!! Totally worth it. You have all the best colors!!


----------



## jen_sparro

gymangel812 said:


> copies are made of like every decent designer shoe. i still wear ones that have copies, i can tell the difference and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!



Awesome collection Ama!!! I love all of them.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Brigitte031 said:


> Omg!! I would be so pissed.  I hate that the average joe is more likely going to come in contact with the Steve Madden pair and as it is hardly any non-fashionistas know who Isabel Marant is...
> 
> This is majorly upsetting. I would hate for anyone to think I'm wearing a knock-off.


 
Why care what other people think? Obviously the knock-offs are being bought because people can't afford the real deal or because it is hard to get their hands on the real deal. 
When I was younger I had one or two fake bags (for me there is no difference with a knock-off) but I've never worn them. Why? I felt silly. Why buy something fake or a knock-off that is never as well made because I can't get the real deal. On one side it is a complement to the original designer because people clearly love the design. But on the other hand you will always know that you've never bought the originals. 
I have a Celine luggage, a PS1 and dicker boots, all stuff were there are plenty knock-offs from. But everytime I see a knock-off... Wow, the leather, suede and craftmanship of the original stuff is sooooo gorgeous. Anyone with knock-offs knows, that although they look a like, it hasn't got the details my orginal bags/shoes have. 
And for the people who think you have knock-offs... Well definitly they're no connaisseurs and only buy what the hype is, not because they really appreciate the design, material and craftmanship.

Please don't let these comments put you off!


----------



## RebReb

Julierose said:


> Thanks Lulu! Yea, same with me. The dickers in size 37 are super comfortable, but when I walk around in the size 37 in the Bekkets, they hurt my feet and it feels like my toes are being smashed, and pushed towards the front of the sneaker. I am afraid if I go up to a size 38, it will be too big. Did you consider a size 38?


@julierose What size did You end up with? Did you find them tight at first?


----------



## insane-maryjane

Yeah, the Steve Madden look a likes are really disheartening. I wonder how he can get a way with it too. Now the market will definately be flooded with them. On the other hand there are also loads of other fabulous designer goodies that have been knocked-off over the years. Yet we still can enjoy the quality and craftsmanship of the real deal. Don't be too put off by it. And still enjoy your fabulous IM sneakers. I'm loving my cobalt blue pair.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

yay-yo said:


> So the day has finally come to where the IMs have been duplicated by Steve Madden.  i know that steve madden is notorious for making copies but this time he has definitely stolen the style of a new breed of shoe designed by Isabel Marant. i have came to my realization and now have regrets into buying into the trend. Today i was at Nordstroms and when a sales person compliments my shoes as Steve Madden's i was so disappointed and disgusted. I can't correct or defend my IMs each time a person mistakes my shoes for "STEVE MADDENS". Of course with the detail and quality in the IMs for individuals who already own them you can definitely notice an ISABEL MARANT, but unfortunately Steve Madden has definitely taken credit for each detail put into the willow/bekkets. Now that i am into owning 5 pairs from the last 2 seasons, every time i wear a pair i get self conscious.  i was so angry with the comment made and the copies i see around at the mall i immediately canceled my pre-orders for the anthracite and gris at lagarconne.  Thank you for reading i'm just really frustrated and i just wanted to share with individuals who are looking into purchasing a pair.  I would say owning at least one pair is plenty, because  Isabel Marants are AMAZING  - other than that save your $$.


why do you care, really? Did you buy the sneakers because you like them or because you want people to think of you a certain way?


----------



## ElleFlowers

Here in the Netherlands they copy cats of the Bekket/Willow sneaker have been prohibited as infringement. Some regular shoe stores in the Netherlands started selling a good leather copy of the IM sneakers (brand called March 23). The designer of the March23 sneaker was forced to alterate the design, you can see the result in this link: http://march23.be/collection.html . As you can see this design has less velcro patches as the IM design now, but it used to be the same.

Steve Madden did not "design" the copy of his shoes himself (thats a contradiction I know), this design (which still is slightly different, for example the flap is thinner and the bow at the side of the shoe is not as thick as the one on IM) is all over the internet and also sold by other brands such as Serafina and Frestoo. For example see this link:

http://www.freshtoo.nl/schoenen/01954-sleehak-sneaker-2.html

I think its only a matter of time before these are prohibited in Europe, not sure about the US since the laws on infringement of copyright is a little bit less tight I think.

Regarding the Ebay copies, these are not really competition for the IM sneaker, since these are bad quality and are not leather on the inside (but plastic.. ugh)


----------



## demicouture

steve madden had a brilliant copy of the Bazils back in April in their Soho store in NY..
to be honest i never really cared about fakes being made as i never buy them myself (apart from it being a crime of course)
i also do not mind if anyone thinks what i wear is fake... it is possibly the least of my worries.
so i buy and wear totally carefree


----------



## ElleFlowers

demicouture said:


> steve madden had a brilliant copy of the Bazils back in April in their Soho store in NY..
> to be honest i never really cared about fakes being made as i never buy them myself (apart from it being a crime of course)
> i also do not mind if anyone thinks what i wear is fake... it is possibly the least of my worries.
> so i buy and wear totally carefree


 
Well maybe you should not ofcourse, but buying a fake or inspired item is not a crime (I guess many people would be criminals then)


----------



## demicouture

ElleFlowers said:


> Well maybe you should not ofcourse, but buying a fake or inspired item is not a crime (I guess many people would be criminals then)




hmmm i suppose it is a crime in france then (where i live)
buying or selling counterfeit items/goods is considered a massive crime here and can send you to prison if caught (not to mention the fine one will incur)


----------



## ElleFlowers

demicouture said:


> hmmm i suppose it is a crime in france then (where i live)
> buying or selling counterfeit items/goods is considered a massive crime here and can send you to prison if caught (not to mention the fine one will incur)


 
Now that you mention I believe you are right in France they do have these kind of laws. It sounds pretty harsh I would say since there are many counterfeit products sold in stores (even Zara is famous for its infringements and people dont know that when they buy), which would mean that many people are subject to fines (or jail time!). I am not a fan of counterfeit but I believe in different ways to deal with this problem....(for example we throw Steve Madden in jail )


----------



## ElleFlowers

Isnt this was happens to all high end fashion? In the end it thrickles down, through the department stores, to some tragic casual corner (i.e. Steve Maddens )

I have to admit that Steve Madden has copied slavishly the IM design. In the Netherlands and Belgium something similar happened. The brand March 23 was selling its slavishly copied sneakers (which were good quality though) through many stores. That didnt last long, March 23 was forced to amend its design because they were too similar to the IM sneakers and March 23 did amend them! I am not sure if IM went to court though (maybe a thread sufficed). I would say that IM should take legal action against Steve M. fast. 

However I do think that the IM sneaker, at least the style, will be copied in the next months or years into some cheap looking sneaker, which will probably be worn by the mass. You might get enough of them because of this (at least I would be).

My favourite quote from the Devil Wears Prada (Miranda talks to Andrea, who does not see the difference between certain belts and notes she does not know much about this stuff):

*Miranda Priestly*: 'This... stuff'? Oh. Okay. I see. You think this has nothing to do with you. You go to your closet and you select... I don't know... that lumpy blue sweater, for instance because you're trying to tell the world that you take yourself too seriously to care about what you put on your back. But what you don't know is that that sweater is not just blue, it's not turquoise. It's not lapis. It's actually cerulean. And you're also blithely unaware of the fact that in 2002, Oscar de la Renta did a collection of cerulean gowns. And then I think it was Yves Saint Laurent... wasn't it who showed cerulean military jackets? I think we need a jacket here. And then cerulean quickly showed up in the collections of eight different designers. And then it, uh, filtered down through the department stores and then trickled on down into some tragic Casual Corner where you, no doubt, fished it out of some clearance bin. However, that blue represents millions of dollars and countless jobs and it's sort of comical how you think that you've made a choice that exempts you from the fashion industry when, in fact, you're wearing the sweater that was selected for you by the people in this room from a pile of stuff.


----------



## button

Beige VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?


----------



## susa

Taupe


----------



## Porter

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> Isnt this was happens to all high end fashion? In the end it thrickles down, through the department stores, to some tragic casual corner (i.e. Steve Maddens )
> 
> I have to admit that Steve Madden has copied slavishly the IM design. In the Netherlands and Belgium something similar happened. The brand March 23 was selling its slavishly copied sneakers (which were good quality though) through many stores. That didnt last long, March 23 was forced to amend its design because they were too similar to the IM sneakers and March 23 did amend them! I am not sure if IM went to court though (maybe a thread sufficed). I would say that IM should take legal action against Steve M. fast.
> 
> However I do think that the IM sneaker, at least the style, will be copied in the next months or years into some cheap looking sneaker, which will probably be worn by the mass. You might get enough of them because of this (at least I would be).
> 
> My favourite quote from the Devil Wears Prada (Miranda talks to Andrea, who does not see the difference between certain belts and notes she does not know much about this stuff):
> 
> Miranda Priestly: 'This... stuff'? Oh. Okay. I see. You think this has nothing to do with you. You go to your closet and you select... I don't know... that lumpy blue sweater, for instance because you're trying to tell the world that you take yourself too seriously to care about what you put on your back. But what you don't know is that that sweater is not just blue, it's not turquoise. It's not lapis. It's actually cerulean. And you're also blithely unaware of the fact that in 2002, Oscar de la Renta did a collection of cerulean gowns. And then I think it was Yves Saint Laurent... wasn't it who showed cerulean military jackets? I think we need a jacket here. And then cerulean quickly showed up in the collections of eight different designers. And then it, uh, filtered down through the department stores and then trickled on down into some tragic Casual Corner where you, no doubt, fished it out of some clearance bin. However, that blue represents millions of dollars and countless jobs and it's sort of comical how you think that you've made a choice that exempts you from the fashion industry when, in fact, you're wearing the sweater that was selected for you by the people in this room from a pile of stuff.



Wow, ok, must go watch the movie again... this quote is fantastic!


----------



## Porter

button said:
			
		

> Camel VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?



I like the lighter one.  Is that camel?  Didn't they come out with a Beige that looked like the color on the left?


----------



## crimdellacrim

Just received my Bazils from Barneys! Love them.


----------



## button

Porter said:


> I like the lighter one.  Is that camel?  Didn't they come out with a Beige that looked like the color on the left?


Oops sorry for the confusion, yes it is beige not camel. I edited it. Thanks.


----------



## crimdellacrim

Rag & Bone jeans.The Bazil. TGIF


----------



## crimdellacrim

amacasa said:


> still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!



I am so jelly. I just got my first pair today. Which is your favorite color? Still debating on whether I should keep my preorder for the Anthracite.


----------



## sep

^^  I LOVE THEM!  Hurry up La Garconne and send mine already!!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> Rag & Bone jeans.The Bazil. TGIF



Nice pairing! I think I saw this pic pop up in a search of "Isabel marant" hash tags on instagram! Really love those jeans


----------



## jellylicious

insane-maryjane said:


> Yeah, the Steve Madden look a likes are really disheartening. I wonder how he can get a way with it too. Now the market will definately be flooded with them. On the other hand there are also loads of other fabulous designer goodies that have been knocked-off over the years. Yet we still can enjoy the quality and craftsmanship of the real deal. Don't be too put off by it. And still enjoy your fabulous IM sneakers. I'm loving my cobalt blue pair.





Mulberry_Love said:


> Why care what other people think? Obviously the knock-offs are being bought because people can't afford the real deal or because it is hard to get their hands on the real deal.
> When I was younger I had one or two fake bags (for me there is no difference with a knock-off) but I've never worn them. Why? I felt silly. Why buy something fake or a knock-off that is never as well made because I can't get the real deal. On one side it is a complement to the original designer because people clearly love the design. But on the other hand you will always know that you've never bought the originals.
> I have a Celine luggage, a PS1 and dicker boots, all stuff were there are plenty knock-offs from. But everytime I see a knock-off... Wow, the leather, suede and craftmanship of the original stuff is sooooo gorgeous. Anyone with knock-offs knows, that although they look a like, it hasn't got the details my orginal bags/shoes have.
> And for the people who think you have knock-offs... Well definitly they're no connaisseurs and only buy what the hype is, not because they really appreciate the design, material and craftmanship.
> 
> Please don't let these comments put you off!


Totally agree with this. Who cares if other people can't tell, it's all about how you feel inside. Wearing the real deal, makes you feel confident and trust me, good, quality workmanship shows through. You can spot a mile away those bad fakes-they are not remotely the same. 



button said:


> Beige VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?


 Ooh, i like the beige but taupe seems more practical. 



Porter said:


> Wow, ok, must go watch the movie again... this quote is fantastic!


That movie is top 5 for me! Meryl Streep is perfect!



crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828357
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone jeans.The Bazil. TGIF


 Very cool!


----------



## crimdellacrim

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> Nice pairing! I think I saw this pic pop up in a search of "Isabel marant" hash tags on instagram! Really love those jeans



That's me haha!


----------



## Porter

Hot dog! My Bobbys have arrived! Just a quick pic for now.  Will have to take mods when I get home.


----------



## am2022

love!!! can't wait for mod pics!




Porter said:


> Hot dog! My Bobbys have arrived! Just a quick pic for now.  Will have to take mods when I get home.
> View attachment 1828457


----------



## janebirkin

For all those girls who feel pissed of because of the Steve Madden knock-offs : you don't have to feel this way because every time you wear this shoes, real fashionistas or even normal people will look after you and say : Look ! She has them. And in my opinion since I have them, I feel like a true fashionista even if don't have a closet like the one of Natasha Goldenberg. They make me feel special and proud to walk in such beauties. So I don't care that there will be fake ones, because we own the original version that is hard to find. You can see the difference between a real and a fake one ( cheap fabrics ) 
So don't worry girls because you are happy owners of the authentic Isabel Marant Sneakers


----------



## Brigitte031

button said:
			
		

> Beige VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?



I like the taupe!


----------



## am2022

thanks ladies for the sweet comments!


----------



## am2022

Dear Julide... thanks!!! You and I share some serious marant addiction.. will take a pic of my dickers as Im doing my yearly waterproofing!!! The dicker selection this season is insane!



Julide said:


> *Amacasa* Your collection is TDF!!!I would like them all!!


----------



## am2022

Hi crim... to be honest with you i haven't worn the 2012 colors yet - bazil, anthracite and rouge as ive been very busy both at home and work...  but color wise, i say keep the anthracite please..  its different enough from the bazils so its worth keeping!!!  



crimdellacrim said:


> I am so jelly. I just got my first pair today. Which is your favorite color? Still debating on whether I should keep my preorder for the Anthracite.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Porter said:
			
		

> Hot dog! My Bobbys have arrived! Just a quick pic for now.  Will have to take mods when I get home.



Gorgeous! Looking forward to your mos pics


----------



## RebReb

Hi
I ordered the Bazil in size 37 and 38 and I think they are just adorable. I am a US 6.5 in all of my shoes. I am having trouble deciding which size to keep. The 37 seems a little snug but the 38 is bigger allowing even more than a thumb in length between my toe and the end of the shoe. Curious what your experience is with these shoes. Do they stretch after a while? I just dont want to regret keeping the wrong size. 
Thanks!


----------



## YingsFashion

Porter said:


> Hot dog! My Bobbys have arrived! Just a quick pic for now.  Will have to take mods when I get home.
> View attachment 1828457



wow, they are beautiful. Mod pics please!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amacasa said:


> still waterproofing the 2012 ones!!!



Gorgeous collection *Amacasa*!!

I'm still waiting for my pre-order from LuisaViaRoma.

To be honest, I think there is no copy which can looks like the real IM sneaker...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Porter said:


> Hot dog! My Bobbys have arrived! Just a quick pic for now.  Will have to take mods when I get home.
> View attachment 1828457



These are TDF!! Congrats!

I thought red will be a very strong color! But I see your pic and I really love them!


----------



## Julide

button said:


> Beige VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?



They are both beautiful! No helpsorry.:shame:


----------



## tb-purselover

My blue/black Willows, last season version . Funny how time makes me feel. When I first got these from NAP I thought they were too wild for me. I didn't want to return them, but I was too timid to wear them. I just didn't feel confident in them. They sort of sat in my closet, unloved. I wore my other IM sneakers instead.

Last month I pulled them out and waterproofed them. Now I absolutely adore them. They add such a pop of color and make me happy! 

Sorry for the bad cell phone picture. It is the best I can do because the camera is MIA.


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm no help. I like them both. I think if you can only keep one then Taupe. But I also like Beige because when you wear them it elongates the leg more because the color is lighter. It is nice with shorts and great for Summer.



button said:


> Beige VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Finally lvr is starting to ship


----------



## Biondina1003

RebReb said:


> Hi
> I ordered the Bazil in size 37 and 38 and I think they are just adorable. I am a US 6.5 in all of my shoes. I am having trouble deciding which size to keep. The 37 seems a little snug but the 38 is bigger allowing even more than a thumb in length between my toe and the end of the shoe. Curious what your experience is with these shoes. Do they stretch after a while? I just dont want to regret keeping the wrong size.
> Thanks!


I think you should stick with the 37. They should stretch a little after you wear them in.


----------



## Magda5

Hey gals! I found the 40 Bazils on NAP by coincidence while I was strolling around looking for the Beketts in Gris... 

the Bazils are on their way to me, but I'm still craving the Gris so bad!!!  Anyone want to trade???!! LOL

OR know where I can find the Gris?


----------



## Porter

Rouge Bobbys have now been added to my happy IM shoe family!  Here are a couple of mod pics showing the versatility of the Bobbys.  I feel like the red is a little more subdued/darker than the red Beketts.


----------



## what9ever

^Those are so fab. Love your second top as well.


----------



## chicjean

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> Rag & Bone jeans.The Bazil. TGIF



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:
			
		

> Hot dog! My Bobbys have arrived! Just a quick pic for now.  Will have to take mods when I get home.



So gorgeous! Amazing collection, and your mods are fantastic! Love how you paired them!!


----------



## imlvholic

yay-yo said:


> So the day has finally come to where the IMs have been duplicated by Steve Madden.  i know that steve madden is notorious for making copies but this time he has definitely stolen the style of a new breed of shoe designed by Isabel Marant. i have came to my realization and now have regrets into buying into the trend. Today i was at Nordstroms and when a sales person compliments my shoes as Steve Madden's i was so disappointed and disgusted. I can't correct or defend my IMs each time a person mistakes my shoes for "STEVE MADDENS". Of course with the detail and quality in the IMs for individuals who already own them you can definitely notice an ISABEL MARANT, but unfortunately Steve Madden has definitely taken credit for each detail put into the willow/bekkets. Now that i am into owning 5 pairs from the last 2 seasons, every time i wear a pair i get self conscious.  i was so angry with the comment made and the copies i see around at the mall i immediately canceled my pre-orders for the anthracite and gris at lagarconne.  Thank you for reading i'm just really frustrated and i just wanted to share with individuals who are looking into purchasing a pair.  I would say owning at least one pair is plenty, because  Isabel Marants are AMAZING  - other than that save your $$.



As far as i know, these IM sneakers are made in China, pls correct me if i'm wrong & probably the same workers who are the same people who works for these other factories that are copying the design, i mean, not just Steve Madden, sellers on Ebay from China at a fraction of a price. So, it's so easy to copy right down to the last detail of the IM'specs. That's why, i don't feel like splurging on the Made in China Marant sneakers IMO, it's not worth the price.


----------



## sep

Porter said:


> Rouge Bobbys have now been added to my happy IM shoe family! Here are a couple of mod pics showing the versatility of the Bobbys. I feel like the red is a little more subdued/darker than the red Beketts.


 
Wow!  Amazing collection!  I love the red bobby on you!  Now you're making me think I should go for the blue bobby!


----------



## Porter

what9ever said:
			
		

> ^Those are so fab. Love your second top as well.






			
				chicjean said:
			
		

> So gorgeous! Amazing collection, and your mods are fantastic! Love how you paired them!!


Thank you!!




			
				sep said:
			
		

> Wow!  Amazing collection!  I love the red bobby on you!  Now you're making me think I should go for the blue bobby!


Haha, all part of my evil plan to convince you to buy the cobalt pair!  Hope it worked!


----------



## crimdellacrim

Porter said:
			
		

> Rouge Bobbys have now been added to my happy IM shoe family!  Here are a couple of mod pics showing the versatility of the Bobbys.  I feel like the red is a little more subdued/darker than the red Beketts.



Wow I love this.


----------



## chiaraV

Porter said:


> Rouge Bobbys have now been added to my happy IM shoe family!  Here are a couple of mod pics showing the versatility of the Bobbys.  I feel like the red is a little more subdued/darker than the red Beketts.




may I ask you where did you get those camouflage pants?love them!


----------



## Porter

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> Wow I love this.


Thank you!



			
				chiaraV said:
			
		

> may I ask you where did you get those camouflage pants?love them!


My pants are from Zara.  They have 2 camo styles.  The one I'm wearing are the darker non-studded version with ankle zippers.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

imlvholic said:


> As far as i know, these IM sneakers are made in China, pls correct me if i'm wrong & probably the same workers who are the same people who works for these other factories that are copying the design, i mean, not just Steve Madden, sellers on Ebay from China at a fraction of a price. So, it's so easy to copy right down to the last detail of the IM'specs. That's why, i don't feel like splurging on the Made in China Marant sneakers IMO, it's not worth the price.



These aren't really my thing but I'd have a REALLY hard time paying that much $$$ for any shoes made in China!!!!  

I like Isabel Marant stuff but if these are made in China and $900 no how no way!!


----------



## AEGIS

her sneakers are made in China? ewww. they're too expensive for that.


----------



## imlvholic

thehighheelsgir said:


> These aren't really my thing but I'd have a REALLY hard time paying that much $$$ for any shoes made in China!!!!
> 
> I like Isabel Marant stuff but if these are made in China and $900 no how no way!!



I know how you feel & I'm the same way too. I wouldn't mind spending this much money if they're Made in France or Italy or even USA. Just my personal preference & choice.


----------



## Brigitte031

imlvholic said:


> I know how you feel & I'm the same way too. I wouldn't mind spending this much money if they're Made in France or Italy or even USA. Just my personal preference & choice.





AEGIS said:


> her sneakers are made in China? ewww. they're too expensive for that.



This season the Beketts are made in Portugal. Online I found this:

"Good countries for sweatshop free things are USA, Portugal, Spain, and a few others. But, sweatshops can still exist there as well."

But it doesn't exactly have a source for this information other than the person that mentioned this info is into sweatshop-free clothing particularly.

Then from a Forbes magazine article titled "How Pippa's Royal Shoes Help Portugal's Economy" is this tidbit:

"The 'Made in Portugal' stamp has gained new prestige and stylish fashion designers and shoe stores from around the world are placing orders.  The industry had a 20% record growth last year and Portugal is one of the 10 top shoemakers in the world."

Just thought I'd share. But I mean none of us REALLY know who makes our clothing, shoes, etc. Even things that say Made in Italy could possibly be made in China then finished in Italy and still have that stamp. It's not that I don't care but just how much control do we have over who is making our fashion items? Though I do respect people that buy only Made in USA or whatever... but increasingly far less is made in sweatshop-free countries...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/betty-suede-trimmed-leather-wedge-sneakers-163204.html

white bettys on mytheresa


----------



## demicouture

CommeUneEtoile said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/betty-suede-trimmed-leather-wedge-sneakers-163204.html
> 
> white bettys on mytheresa




THANK YOU so much!
just to be sure i have now ordered them from 2 places!! i want them so bad and would not want my order to go wrong!!!


----------



## juneping

i don't understand why people are so disgusted by things made in china. chinese are human beings too, just like you, not inferior.
just so you know....it's not like china volunteered to make things. they are westerners go over to china to invest and hire them to make products.
when an item cost USD200...a chinese worker only made USD0.02.


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> i don't understand why people are so disgusted by things made in china. chinese are human beings too, just like you, not inferior.
> just so you know....it's not like china volunteered to make things. they are westerners go over to china to invest and hire them to make products.
> when an item cost USD200...a chinese worker only made USD0.02.



I don't really understand it either. I am not opposed to products made in China or anywhere. While yes the working conditions are not the best WHEN COMPARED to working conditions in the US or elsewhere, these factories are still providing jobs for people in still-developing countries. Many times those low wages we are so shocked by that these workers earn is higher than that countries national average wage! I don't agree with it or like it, but even the US used child labor "back in the day" to become more financially successful and when the country developed, child labor stopped. I don't mean to get all political but yes Juneping you're so right. There's no reason to say "eww" to made in China. Chinese workers are regular people too and having someone Chinese or someone from Portugal making my shoes doesn't bother me - same if it were an American.

If the quality of the shoe appeals to me, I will keep it, even if someone Chinese made it.


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> i don't understand why people are so disgusted by things made in china. chinese are human beings too, just like you, not inferior.
> just so you know....it's not like china volunteered to make things. they are westerners go over to china to invest and hire them to make products.
> when an item cost USD200...a chinese worker only made USD0.02.




i am pretty certain no one said anything about CHINESE PEOPLE being inferior. in fact, i am not sure how you made such a logical leap. products made in China can *sometimes* be inferior due to the manufacturing costs and lessened/lax government regulations.  you can get away with much much more.

...and actually China has not VOLUNTEERED to make things but they woo investors with tales of low costs and increased profits like all countries do ..so in a way you can say they actually have volunteered bc they want to increase their countries economy.


----------



## juneping

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am pretty certain no one said anything about CHINESE PEOPLE being inferior. in fact, i am not sure how you made such a logical leap. products made in China can sometimes be inferior due to the manufacturing costs and lessened/lax government regulations.  you can get away with much much more.
> 
> ...and actually China has not VOLUNTEERED to make things but they woo investors with tales of low costs and increased profits like all countries do ..so in a way you can say they actually have volunteered bc they want to increase their countries economy.



So what did you mean by saying eww????

It's not volunteer...it's mutual. So stop slapping on someone's face and say they ask for it.

Pls don't build your superiority complex on the expense on other who are less fortunate.


----------



## YingsFashion

tracyannes said:


> spam



is this site selling 'real' IM shoes? There is quite a large selection, but I am not sure. Please advise.


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> I don't really understand it either. I am not opposed to products made in China or anywhere. While yes the working conditions are not the best WHEN COMPARED to working conditions in the US or elsewhere, these factories are still providing jobs for people in still-developing countries. Many times those low wages we are so shocked by that these workers earn is higher than that countries national average wage! I don't agree with it or like it, but even the US used child labor "back in the day" to become more financially successful and when the country developed, child labor stopped. I don't mean to get all political but yes Juneping you're so right. There's no reason to say "eww" to made in China. Chinese workers are regular people too and having someone Chinese or someone from Portugal making my shoes doesn't bother me - same if it were an American.
> 
> If the quality of the shoe appeals to me, I will keep it, even if someone Chinese made it.



thank you!!
when something was made in china, it's just ppl always disgusted by "made in china" but never question the "something"....i was offended.
i love IM, this forum is one place i come to share my passion...i just really don't need that kind of condescending judgmental posts to have no regard to other ppl's feeling. i am pretty sure americans wouldn't appreciate when someone bash amercian cars.


----------



## Lolali

ditto to Juneping. There is no reason to say "eww" to any product made in china, it infers a condescending judgements to the chinese workers who make the product, also insulted the ones who already wear IM sneakers that are "made in china". yes all the developed countries all went through the sweatshop phases in their history, it's bad but it's also supply and demand and it's what capitalism is all about. The brands who decide to move their production lines should shoulder more of the blame i think if anything. They should enforce stronger product control or better train the workers.


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> So what did you mean by saying eww????
> 
> It's not volunteer...it's mutual. So stop slapping on someone's face and say they ask for it.
> 
> Pls don't build your superiority complex on the expense on other who are less fortunate.



Wow. You just created your own narrative from 5 words.

You are 100% incorrect and simply want to infer something negative about a PEOPLE and not a PRODUCTION & BUSINESS PROCESS especially in light of how luxury brands build their image.  They suck consumers in with tales of "heritage" and "tradition" and the "good old days of luxury" and "artisinal crafts that are created, harnessed and nourished in their countries."  This is what consumers buy. So yeah I think it's incredibly exploitative of not only consumers but also workers. The elitism you are claiming I have, is exactly what luxury brands sell and their consumers buy into.

And it is especially "Eww" in my opinion to pay someone so little, and yet charge your customers so much which is all my statement said. it did not say "eww..the chinese suck." 

Do not preach to me about a superiority complex bc guess what? I was born in a third world country and have relatives who work in sweatshops. So you can stop all of this "they're bringing jobs to these nations" capitalism garbage that you have apparently consumed but have put no nuanced thought into.  I have seen in it, and it is not pretty. The reason why so many companies move abroad is to escape liability and responsibility in their host countries on how they treat their workers.  I expect it from Walmart not from a high end brand that markets themselves as luxury.  What pray tell is luxurious about sweat shop production?

This is about the effects of a system that puts profits over people and that is what my statement is about ok? thanks.


----------



## AEGIS

Brigitte031 said:


> I don't really understand it either. I am not opposed to products made in China or anywhere. While yes the working conditions are not the best WHEN COMPARED to working conditions in the US or elsewhere, these factories are still providing jobs for people in still-developing countries. Many times those low wages we are so shocked by that these workers earn is higher than that countries national average wage! I don't agree with it or like it, but even the US used child labor "back in the day" to become more financially successful and when the country developed, child labor stopped. I don't mean to get all political but yes Juneping you're so right. There's no reason to say "eww" to made in China. Chinese workers are regular people too and having someone Chinese or someone from Portugal making my shoes doesn't bother me - same if it were an American.
> 
> If the quality of the shoe appeals to me, I will keep it, even if someone Chinese made it.




they also used slavery if we're going to justify economic growth at the expense of human rights...since you think it's ok and all


----------



## juneping

AEGIS said:


> Wow. You just created your own narrative from 5 words.
> 
> You are 100% incorrect and simply want to infer something negative about a PEOPLE and not a PRODUCTION & BUSINESS PROCESS especially in light of how luxury brands build their image. They suck consumers in with tales of "heritage" and "tradition" and the "good old days of luxury" and "artisinal crafts that are created, harnessed and nourished in their countries." This is what consumers buy. So yeah I think it's incredibly exploitative of not only consumers but also workers. The elitism you are claiming I have, is exactly what luxury brands sell and their consumers buy into.
> 
> *And it is especially "Eww" in my opinion to pay someone so little, and yet charge your customers so much which is all my statement said. it did not say "eww..the chinese suck."*
> 
> Do not preach to me about a superiority complex bc guess what? I was born in a third world country and have relatives who work in sweatshops. So you can stop all of this "they're bringing jobs to these nations" capitalism garbage that you have apparently consumed but have put no nuanced thought into. I have seen in it, and it is not pretty. The reason why so many companies move abroad is to escape liability and responsibility in their host countries on how they treat their workers. I expect it from Walmart not from a high end brand that markets themselves as luxury. What pray tell is luxurious about sweat shop production?
> 
> This is about the effects of a system that puts profits over people and that is what my statement is about ok? thanks.


 
your orig post did not come off that way...it was condescening the way i read it and few other read it.

i have no power to change the world. whatever happening in third world countries, i have no control over it. whatever you feel about luxury market -- they aim to make money.....so whatever stuff made in 3rd world country....why the 3rd world country get a bad name?

people need to be fed before any ideologies....


----------



## Star86doll

Does Bekket size runs big? I'm EU 39, would I get them FR 39 or 40?


----------



## tb-purselover

Star86doll said:


> Does Bekket size runs big? I'm EU 39, would I get them FR 39 or 40?



I wear a fr size 37 in the the f/w 11 dickers and s/s 11 Bobbys. In the willows I wear fr size 38 with room for a sock and wiggle room. I tried on the Gris bekkets in fr size 38 (written on the box) at Barneys and they felt, to me, much smaller then my Willows. 

If I purchased the bekkets, I would go with the fr sz 38. They felt smaller then the willows, but still felt nice with a thin sock. Plus they would have stretched a bit with use. I do not think they run big! I felt the fr sz 37 was too tight for me. But others find they felt good.

My USA size is 6.5-7 based on brand. I am a true 6.5 in length but due to wide feet I feel more comfortable in a USA 7.

Wait for others to chime in but I think if you are a true EU 39 then go for a fr 40.


----------



## Brigitte031

AEGIS said:
			
		

> they also used slavery if we're going to justify economic growth at the expense of human rights...since you think it's ok and all



Lol. Now you're the one making a big leap.

I'm done replying to you.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Star86doll said:


> Does Bekket size runs big? I'm EU 39, would I get them FR 39 or 40?



I'm between 36-37, mostly a US7, due to wide feet. I have these in 37, all pairs, both willows, beketts and bazil.

My foot is around 21.5 centimeters, so I have very short feet. Therefore I would also recommend you to go for a 40, unless you have short but wide feet like me.


----------



## Magda5

Just received my Bazils today and I am so so disappointed....   The shoes are GORGEOUS.  The quality is amazing and I just love the super soft suede (I want to keep petting them, lol).  The lizard print is subtle but makes them just special.  

HOWEVER, I found this pair to run very small.  I've been mainly an IM Dicker boot fan, so this would be my first pair of IM sneakers, but in the 5 boots I've owned I've always been a 40.  This was at least 1/2 size too small.  My feet are narrow so I am speaking only of length. 

Is everyone else finding they run small???

I found this pair only by coincidence on NAP, so I don't know if I'll be able to find another pair, or if 41 might be too large anyway.


----------



## demicouture

Porter said:


> Rouge Bobbys have now been added to my happy IM shoe family!  Here are a couple of mod pics showing the versatility of the Bobbys.  I feel like the red is a little more subdued/darker than the red Beketts.



fab collection and i am loving how you styles your red bobbys!!


----------



## demicouture

I just received my BAZILs ....finally! 
and i love them!!
i am in between sizes (38.5) and i take 39 in all the trainer styles.
HTH


----------



## sep

demicouture said:


> I just received my BAZILs ....finally!
> and i love them!!
> i am in between sizes (38.5) and i take 39 in all the trainer styles.
> HTH


 
Congrats!  Please post pics!


----------



## AEGIS

Brigitte031 said:


> Lol. Now you're the one making a big leap.
> 
> I'm done replying to you.





glad you realized how ridic it is to excuse child labor and exploitation


----------



## Porter

demicouture said:
			
		

> fab collection and i am loving how you styles your red bobbys!!



Thank you! Now let's check out your new Bazils!


----------



## berries

Hi!  Anyone else pre-order Beketts for an Aug 1 delivery from LaGarconne?  I am still waiting for mine.  I called today and they haven't even received them from Isabel Marant yet.  And they don't know when they will..  Has anyone recieved pre-ordered Beketts from LaGarconne yet?  Feels like I've been waiting forever


----------



## Tee

Magda5 said:


> Just received my Bazils today and I am so so disappointed....   The shoes are GORGEOUS.  The quality is amazing and I just love the super soft suede (I want to keep petting them, lol).  The lizard print is subtle but makes them just special.
> 
> HOWEVER, I found this pair to run very small.  I've been mainly an IM Dicker boot fan, so this would be my first pair of IM sneakers, but in the 5 boots I've owned I've always been a 40.  This was at least 1/2 size too small.  My feet are narrow so I am speaking only of length.
> 
> Is everyone else finding they run small???
> 
> I found this pair only by coincidence on NAP, so I don't know if I'll be able to find another pair, or if 41 might be too large anyway.



Sorry to hear they didn't fit! I'm usually a 40 but decided to order a 41, and they fit perfect. Really hope you're able to find another pair!


----------



## renstar

berries said:


> Hi!  Anyone else pre-order Beketts for an Aug 1 delivery from LaGarconne?  I am still waiting for mine.  I called today and they haven't even received them from Isabel Marant yet.  And they don't know when they will..  Has anyone recieved pre-ordered Beketts from LaGarconne yet?  Feels like I've been waiting forever


I've pre-ordered from LG and still haven't received my Bekkets either...


----------



## Brigitte031

Magda5 said:
			
		

> Just received my Bazils today and I am so so disappointed....   The shoes are GORGEOUS.  The quality is amazing and I just love the super soft suede (I want to keep petting them, lol).  The lizard print is subtle but makes them just special.
> 
> HOWEVER, I found this pair to run very small.  I've been mainly an IM Dicker boot fan, so this would be my first pair of IM sneakers, but in the 5 boots I've owned I've always been a 40.  This was at least 1/2 size too small.  My feet are narrow so I am speaking only of length.
> 
> Is everyone else finding they run small???
> 
> I found this pair only by coincidence on NAP, so I don't know if I'll be able to find another pair, or if 41 might be too large anyway.



Yes, kind of. I'm a US 5 and my 36  fit perfectly with socks on. Without socks there's a really painful rubbing from the top of the shoe on my toes (but this is when I had padding in). I've since taken the padding out, and wear them with socks always. I don't think a 35 would ever fit me if IM even made that size. So in a sense I am "sizing up" because I'm a 35/US 5 regularly.


----------



## sep

berries said:


> Hi! Anyone else pre-order Beketts for an Aug 1 delivery from LaGarconne? I am still waiting for mine. I called today and they haven't even received them from Isabel Marant yet. And they don't know when they will.. Has anyone recieved pre-ordered Beketts from LaGarconne yet? Feels like I've been waiting forever


 
Really???  I preordered from them too and when I called today they told me they would be shipped out this week!  Hmmm!  :/


----------



## imlvholic

Ladies, my apologies, i maybe at fault here for mentioning about maybe the IM sneakers being made in China, which i stand corrected by Briggitt, that it's made in Portugal. I myself have nothing against things made in China since we don't have much of a choice anyway. Most of everything that are being sold around the world are MADE in CHINA. To me, it's just a personal preference on how i spend my hard earned money particularly on the high end, luxury, investment pieces. Bottomline, just purely choice & nothing negative.

...and everyone is intitled to each & their own opinion.


----------



## berries

sep said:
			
		

> Really???  I preordered from them too and when I called today they told me they would be shipped out this week!  Hmmm!  :/



That's what they told me too. But they also told me that last week and they don't have them in yet and don't know what day they will receive them. So who knows. Supposedly they have been shipped from IM to them but they couldn't give me an exact day. Last week they told me Aug 10.


----------



## berries

That's what they told me but couldn't give me an exact day. They told me Aug 10th last week. So who knows?! They haven't received them from IM yet


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

demicouture said:
			
		

> I just received my BAZILs ....finally!
> and i love them!!
> i am in between sizes (38.5) and i take 39 in all the trainer styles.
> HTH



What color you ordered?


----------



## ShoeLover

I've been wearing mine a lot! They really are super comfy! BTW, I am a us size 7 and the 37 was perfect for me! I am sure the 38 would have been too big.


----------



## ccglamrock

I hope that all the girls who buy bazils will not regret it in the future, (considering their price too) because generally this is what happens when you buy 'strange' shoes just because they are trendy.


----------



## rhinabi

ccglamrock said:
			
		

> I hope that all the girls who buy bazils will not regret it in the future, (considering their price too) because generally this is what happens when you buy 'strange' shoes just because they are trendy.



I already know I won't regret it. I've gotten more wear out of my sneakers in one season than some of my shoes/heels I've had for years. Maybe they will just sit in my closet one day, but I can't feel regret over a shoe that I absolutely loved and wore till death at one point.


----------



## tb-purselover

ccglamrock said:


> I hope that all the girls who buy bazils will not regret it in the future, (considering their price too) because generally this is what happens when you buy 'strange' shoes just because they are trendy.



I can see why you think this and I do respect your point of view. However, IMHO sneakers never, ever go out of style. This is the case where I live and while in Europe it seems to be the huge trend there. I am not convinced that sneakers will go out of style in Europe either. 

It may not be the forefront of what is "trendy" in the future but I see fashion as a form of self expression. I don't purchase items because it is trendy! That's just me personally.

But imo, in this specific case sneakers have become a classic, not a trend .


----------



## thrillseeker

Because I don't know where to look anymore I kindly ask you girls for help in finding the BAZIL BEKETT black IMs

Daily I'm checking mytheresa, NAP, matchesfashion, lagarconne, ... but nothing's popping out.

Does anyone know where I could find them?

Any help is appreciated, you can also PM me ..... THANKS!!


----------



## renstar

thrillseeker said:


> Because I don't know where to look anymore I kindly ask you girls for help in finding the BAZIL BEKETT black IMs
> 
> Daily I'm checking mytheresa, NAP, matchesfashion, lagarconne, ... but nothing's popping out.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find them?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, you can also PM me ..... THANKS!!


Have you tired emailing NAP? I know there are getting more stock of the red and blue bekett and you can wait list for it, I didn't check about the bazil though. Good luck!


----------



## mellibelly

thrillseeker said:


> Because I don't know where to look anymore I kindly ask you girls for help in finding the BAZIL BEKETT black IMs
> 
> Daily I'm checking mytheresa, NAP, matchesfashion, lagarconne, ... but nothing's popping out.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find them?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, you can also PM me ..... THANKS!!



Have you tried Barney's? Bazils were on the website last week. I would call a store and see if they can locate.


----------



## Magda5

Tee said:


> Sorry to hear they didn't fit! I'm usually a 40 but decided to order a 41, and they fit perfect. Really hope you're able to find another pair!





Brigitte031 said:


> Yes, kind of. I'm a US 5 and my 36  fit perfectly with socks on. Without socks there's a really painful rubbing from the top of the shoe on my toes (but this is when I had padding in). I've since taken the padding out, and wear them with socks always. I don't think a 35 would ever fit me if IM even made that size. So in a sense I am "sizing up" because I'm a 35/US 5 regularly.




Thanks for your responses!  I will definitely be on the hunt for a 41 as you've given me hope that they'd be a good fit.


----------



## CocoaGoddess

The "eww" was offensive and I'm glad it was called out.

I'll bet no one thinks it's "eww" and disgusting and exploitative when they're swiping on their ipads or typing away on their computers that were made by these disadvantaged Chinese workers. 

That being said and back to the topic at hand, you can absolutely have quality products made in China, the aforementioned electronic products are excellent examples of that.

Steve Madden stuff is pretty awful though.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

I think the thing here is theres a big difference in cost to make them in China or say Italy.  If there $1000 shoes they should cost more then $5 to make.  

We all know we're getting ripped off when we buy designer stuff but you can at least be ok with your $700 CLs that maybe cost $100 or $200 to make in Italy but I'm not going to spend $1000 on a pair of shoes that cost $5 to make in China. 

I'm all for companies making money but at some point it just gets greedy!


----------



## button

AEGIS said:


> And it is especially "Eww" in my opinion to pay someone so little, and yet charge your customers so much which is all my statement said. it did not say "eww..the chinese suck."
> 
> I expect it from Walmart not from a high end brand that markets themselves as luxury.  What pray tell is luxurious about sweat shop production?



"According to a report by the World Luxury Association, more and more brand-name luxury goods are shifting their production to China. It expects that 60% of the world's luxury brands will have their products made in the country by 2009. "

You should stay away from luxury brands, most of them are made in China or partially manufactured in China, (e.g. Cartier, Pierre Cardin, Burberry, Armani, Prada ,Furla ......)

Chinese workers are capable of producing high quality products if that's what they are contracted for. The problem is that, when quality is not a priority, companies tend to subcontract production to the cheapest supplier. It is not that China is worse at producing quality products, they are just cheaper and winning those contracts.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Wow I am really amazed/shocked, how can you post a reply like this? If you did not mean what you said, which I believe, why post something angry like this? Just say sorry, thats all.




AEGIS said:


> Wow. You just created your own narrative from 5 words.
> 
> You are 100% incorrect and simply want to infer something negative about a PEOPLE and not a PRODUCTION & BUSINESS PROCESS especially in light of how luxury brands build their image. They suck consumers in with tales of "heritage" and "tradition" and the "good old days of luxury" and "artisinal crafts that are created, harnessed and nourished in their countries." This is what consumers buy. So yeah I think it's incredibly exploitative of not only consumers but also workers. The elitism you are claiming I have, is exactly what luxury brands sell and their consumers buy into.
> 
> And it is especially "Eww" in my opinion to pay someone so little, and yet charge your customers so much which is all my statement said. it did not say "eww..the chinese suck."
> 
> Do not preach to me about a superiority complex bc guess what? I was born in a third world country and have relatives who work in sweatshops. So you can stop all of this "they're bringing jobs to these nations" capitalism garbage that you have apparently consumed but have put no nuanced thought into. I have seen in it, and it is not pretty. The reason why so many companies move abroad is to escape liability and responsibility in their host countries on how they treat their workers. I expect it from Walmart not from a high end brand that markets themselves as luxury. What pray tell is luxurious about sweat shop production?
> 
> This is about the effects of a system that puts profits over people and that is what my statement is about ok? thanks.


----------



## ElleFlowers

thehighheelsgir said:


> I think the thing here is theres a big difference in cost to make them in China or say Italy. If there $1000 shoes they should cost more then $5 to make.
> 
> We all know we're getting ripped off when we buy designer stuff but you can at least be ok with your $700 CLs that maybe cost $100 or $200 to make in Italy but I'm not going to spend $1000 on a pair of shoes that cost $5 to make in China.
> 
> I'm all for companies making money but at some point it just gets greedy!


 
The value of goods is what people are willing to pay for it, I guess. I dont think it depends that much on the production costs of it. I think that overall much more profits are made on designer/luxury goods (i.e. the cost - profit margin is much higher). The marketing costs are way higher too (advertising in Vogue, commercials etc). I am pretty sure that many high end designers produce their products in Asia, where production costs are really low (Indonesia, Philippines, india etc). H&M also produces many items in Asia.

Prada's turnover amounds up to 1.3 billion every year, which turnover can be compared to the bigger chain stores which sell a lot more products (sales volume) than Prada does.

I dont mind that much where it is produced, I dont think the factory in Portugal is a very cosy place either (probably not much different then the one in China, although I have never been there I have to say). Spain and Portugal are well known for their shoe production, its mass production, which never sounds really luxurious to me.


----------



## jo12_8

I am turning 30 this year. Am I too old for these?


----------



## susa

you have to decide if you are "too old" for the sneakers
it has nothing to do with the birth date your passport is showing
some 30 year old are too old for these sneakers because of a different style and behaviour
some 50 year old can easily wear the IMs 

if you do not feel comfortable in wearing these sneakers because it is not your style and just a hype, than don't wear them and spend your money for other stuff


----------



## Porter

jo12_8 said:
			
		

> I am turning 30 this year. Am I too old for these?



Age is but a number.  If they fit with your style, then go for it.  If you will feel uncomfortable or silly wearing them, then I would skip them.

P.S.- I'm turning 31 in a month, and I just got 2 pairs from this season.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Porter said:
			
		

> Age is but a number.  If they fit with your style, then go for it.  If you will feel uncomfortable or silly wearing them, then I would skip them.
> 
> P.S.- I'm turning 31 in a month, and I just got 2 pairs from this season.



I turned 30 in January & I don't feel silly with them on at all. You have to know what works with your own personal style I guess. My mom still rocks animal print at 71


----------



## demicouture

ok i have to admit i'll be 35 this year and i have 6 pairs of these now...
but yup, i live by the saying "age is but a number" as well and certainly do not feel too old for these


----------



## juneping

Porter said:
			
		

> Age is but a number.  If they fit with your style, then go for it.  If you will feel uncomfortable or silly wearing them, then I would skip them.
> 
> P.S.- I'm turning 31 in a month, and I just got 2 pairs from this season.



Get out...you look like early to mid 20s the most...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I actually debated that too because I am 32, but at the end, I was like "Wtf, I love them so why not?"


----------



## Porter

juneping said:
			
		

> Get out...you look like early to mid 20s the most...


Juneping, you are too kind!  As much as I'd love to stay in my 20s, I find getting older allows me to appreciate the finer things in life like my quickly growing IM addiction! ;D


----------



## am2022

i think it fits women of all ages...
inspiration pic ladies!


----------



## juneping

*ladies*,

i thank you for your posts...at one point i thought i over-reacted. i asked myself should i let this go or should i stand up for something that i felt was so uncalled for and inappropriate. 
i don't really care you buy things that made in china or not...i really don't. it's your money, it's your choice. if you think the quality is sub-par...may be. many ladies at the chanel forum complain about the quality and use ruler to measure the CC logo is off like 2mm. that's their right. tho it's something i don't do, but i don't feel anyway about it unless i was her SA.

i do take offense about those insensitive and offensive comments like ewww....

about the stuff made in china....well, i have to say some of the stuff here with the stamp "made in china" (if i ever pay attention...i don't really care, i buy what i feel like and don't care who made them) don't really impress me. but i've seen a lot of other stuff when i visited HK (every year to visit my parents) made in china, they were better quality and cheaper. i don't work in manufacture industry...i don't know why. but i noticed the difference in quality between here and in HK. the umbrellas (made in china) i see at those convenient stores, drug stores, mega stores....they are so overpriced and they look very cheap...they were so heavy and black and some ugly colors were the only option. i spent way less in HK to have an umbrella lighter and prettier.


----------



## Niniloves

Magda5 said:


> Just received my Bazils today and I am so so disappointed....   The shoes are GORGEOUS.  The quality is amazing and I just love the super soft suede (I want to keep petting them, lol).  The lizard print is subtle but makes them just special.
> 
> HOWEVER, I found this pair to run very small.  I've been mainly an IM Dicker boot fan, so this would be my first pair of IM sneakers, but in the 5 boots I've owned I've always been a 40.  This was at least 1/2 size too small.  My feet are narrow so I am speaking only of length.
> 
> Is everyone else finding they run small???
> 
> I found this pair only by coincidence on NAP, so I don't know if I'll be able to find another pair, or if 41 might be too large anyway.



I wear a US9 and got size 39 & 40...I ended up keeping the 39. They were a little tight/uncomfortable in the toes at first, but they did stretch out after a few wears and it feels just right now!


----------



## Niniloves

ccglamrock said:


> I hope that all the girls who buy bazils will not regret it in the future, (considering their price too) because generally this is what happens when you buy 'strange' shoes just because they are trendy.



I know I won't regret it at all! I don't think her sneakers really fall under the trendy category since she's been releasing these for a few years now, before the whole wedge sneaker craze took place. Sneakers are a fashion staple, so I don't think they'll really ever go out of style. I wear these more than a lot of my other shoes as well, so it's definitely money well spent.


----------



## sep

Who knows when they will actually ship but there is a size 36 in the Bazils and Bekett on La Garconne available for pre-order...

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15346&sid=1051&pid=

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15338&sid=1051&pid=


----------



## ozgaz24

Hey ladies, just in case there are any Londoners out there still searching for their sneakers, they still had the anthracite beketts (my favourite colour this season) out on the shop floor in Selfridges. Seeing as I already have my pair I didn't ask what sizes they have left, but I'm guessing a few seeing as this is the first time I've ever seen a pair of IM sneakers on display!! (I've asked many times before, but they always tell me they're gone within 2-3 days).


----------



## lette

button said:


> Beige VS Taupe . I know they are very similar color. Which one should I choose? Which one is more versatile in your opinion?



Ahhh! Same predicament as me. I fell for the beige originally and seeing them on Kate Bosworth, I actually like the way they get darker in color assuming you don't run around in dirt. I'm probably the only person who isn't too big on the taupe. Did you size up for them? I'm usually a size 7.5/8 (probably more often 8 unless it's flat shoes) and I'm unsure if 38 or 39 would fit better.


----------



## Fee4zy

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> The value of goods is what people are willing to pay for it, I guess. I dont think it depends that much on the production costs of it. I think that overall much more profits are made on designer/luxury goods (i.e. the cost - profit margin is much higher). The marketing costs are way higher too (advertising in Vogue, commercials etc). I am pretty sure that many high end designers produce their products in Asia, where production costs are really low (Indonesia, Philippines, india etc). H&M also produces many items in Asia.
> 
> Prada's turnover amounds up to 1.3 billion every year, which turnover can be compared to the bigger chain stores which sell a lot more products (sales volume) than Prada does.
> 
> I dont mind that much where it is produced, I dont think the factory in Portugal is a very cosy place either (probably not much different then the one in China, although I have never been there I have to say). Spain and Portugal are well known for their shoe production, its mass production, which never sounds really luxurious to me.



ITA.  For example, did you know that Fossil makes Marc by Marc Jacobs, Michael Kors, Burberry, and Michele watches?  So what makes a consumer willing to pay over $1k for a Michele watch but only pay $75 for a Fossil watch?  Name only and perceived value.  Real value is non existent when we are talking about shopping.  Many of your high end brands are already producing goods in China at a very high quality.  Most consumers have no problem paying top dollar for their made in China Apple products but get irate as soon as they learn their beloved fashion brand is now making, what they perceived as high end products,now in China.  Hypocrisy.  Educate yourself and be a better consumer instead of bashing all items made in one country.


----------



## button

lette said:


> Ahhh! Same predicament as me. I fell for the beige originally and seeing them on Kate Bosworth, I actually like the way they get darker in color assuming you don't run around in dirt. I'm probably the only person who isn't too big on the taupe. Did you size up for them? I'm usually a size 7.5/8 (probably more often 8 unless it's flat shoes) and I'm unsure if 38 or 39 would fit better.


Actually I like the beige more than the taupe. I am thinking if I can spray some suede protector.  . they run true to size, I think 38 should fit IT 37.5/IT 38 well. 39 is too big for you.  (US7.5 equals to IT 37.5 right?


----------



## lette

button said:


> Actually I like the beige more than the taupe. I am thinking if I can spray some suede protector.  . they run true to size, I think 38 should fit IT 37.5/IT 38 well. 39 is too big for you.  (US7.5 equals to IT 37.5 right?



I like beige better too. Glad you're picking that one  I remember past seasons the sizing seemed to run small so I assume that's not the case anymore.


----------



## button

lette said:


> I like beige better too. Glad you're picking that one  I remember past seasons the sizing seemed to run small so I assume that's not the case anymore.



Do you mean bobby /betty run true to size from last season? Beckett definitely run half size smaller (made in Portugal). Betty 2012 run true to size for me. (made in China). They are so comfy and chic. I love them so much! I think the beige is more summery. For colder weather, I will wear my beckett more often.


----------



## GlamGirly

I feel you. I proudly wore my black and white ones out a few weeks ago and a friend's friend looked at my feet and said, "OMG! I saw those on iOffer too!" I just laughed, what can I do...


----------



## lette

button said:


> Do you mean bobby /betty run true to size from last season? Beckett definitely run half size smaller (made in Portugal). Betty 2012 run true to size for me. (made in China). They are so comfy and chic. I love them so much! I think the beige is more summery. For colder weather, I will wear my beckett more often.



Sorry I meant Bobby. I tried on a pair of the Bobby in 39 from a past season and they fit great. The Beckett/Willow/Perkins/etc are awesome but I feel like I'm not daring enough to wear them


----------



## ElleFlowers

Fee4zy said:


> ITA. For example, did you know that Fossil makes Marc by Marc Jacobs, Michael Kors, Burberry, and Michele watches? So what makes a consumer willing to pay over $1k for a Michele watch but only pay $75 for a Fossil watch? Name only and perceived value. Real value is non existent when we are talking about shopping. Many of your high end brands are already producing goods in China at a very high quality. Most consumers have no problem paying top dollar for their made in China Apple products but get irate as soon as they learn their beloved fashion brand is now making, what they perceived as high end products,now in China. Hypocrisy. Educate yourself and be a better consumer instead of bashing all items made in one country.


 

Exactly! High end designers produce also in countries where there is a lower income, my thoughts also. Furthermore, the quality of designer products is not necessarily better because its a designer product or more expensive. It should be ofcourse, but its not always the case. You pay for the name and the exclusivity of the design, which IMO with designer stuff is most of the times more orginal and new. But dont be mistaken, in my opinion good and high quality products (which is not the same as designers products) can be produced anywhere, especially in China since there are many factories there with lots of expertise (and it can be produced for less money). I have not been there and I dont know if the working circumstances are bad, however I would not agree with that if I was the designer (not only morally but its als very bad advertising).


----------



## sep

My Bazils finally shipped from La Garconne yesterday!


----------



## Niniloves

So frustrated with LaGarconne...the ship date keeps getting pushed back for the Bettys! :censor: It changed from 8/10 to 9/10 to 9/14. I need those black Bettys in my life!


----------



## Niniloves

sep said:


> My Bazils finally shipped from La Garconne yesterday!



Congrats! You will love them, they're beautiful.


----------



## sep

Niniloves said:


> Congrats! You will love them, they're beautiful.


 
Thanks!  I'm so excited!  Of course they will arrive on Tuesday and I will be out of town  until Friday so I will have wait a week before they are in my hot little hands...  If I would have known I would have got expedited shipping to take them on my trip...  such is life...  

I haven't even received them yet and I'm already eyeing the blue bobby... 

I'm not sure which color you want but Barney's has Bettys in stock!


----------



## thrillseeker

mellibelly said:


> Have you tried Barney's? Bazils were on the website last week. I would call a store and see if they can locate.



I don't see them right now only bobby's. It's a little hard calling them because I'm in Europe :/ ... but thanks for your suggestion 



renstar said:


> Have you tired emailing NAP? I know there are getting more stock of the red and blue bekett and you can wait list for it, I didn't check about the bazil though. Good luck!



I'll try that. Do you think they can reserve per email request? 

I just can't believe that I can't find these. I'm in no shape sitting in front of my cpu for a whole day and checking sites.
Being almost 8,5 months pregnant doesn't help either. This frenzy is just so annoying. I just want to find them, add, click and buy them.


----------



## Niniloves

sep said:


> Thanks!  I'm so excited!  Of course they will arrive on Tuesday and I will be out of town  until Friday so I will have wait a week before they are in my hot little hands...  If I would have known I would have got expedited shipping to take them on my trip...  such is life...
> 
> I haven't even received them yet and I'm already eyeing the blue bobby...
> 
> I'm not sure which color you want but Barney's has Bettys in stock!



Ack, that is torture! But it'll be just that more exciting when you finally get your hands on them. The blue bobby is such a great color! Thank you for the heads up on Barney's (I'm surprised they have so much in stock still!), unfortunately I'd have to pay $51 sales tax since I live in CA  That's the only reason I'm still sticking with LaGarconne...until then I will have to wait patiently and admire from my computer! :cry:


----------



## mokummeisje

I was able to order black bazil's today through Barneys store in Seattle.  They are coming from Dallas. There are a few stores in the country that have them! Seattle only has size 7 & 9. I needed a 10. Call If you are a size 7 or 9!


----------



## juneping

ladies....

for those who got both the high tops and the low tops...what's your comments?? pls sharing...TIA!!


----------



## Porter

juneping said:
			
		

> ladies....
> 
> for those who got both the high tops and the low tops...what's your comments?? pls sharing...TIA!!



June, I have both the Bekett and the Bobby wedges in the same size.  My Bekett sneakers are a lot more comfortable than my Bobbys. The Beketts seem to have more cushioning. I have heel slippage with the Bobbys, and they are clunkier to walk in. Not sure if anyone else has the same issues.  I love the versatile style, but I tend to grab the Beketts because they feel like walking on pillows!


----------



## sep

Porter said:


> June, I have both the Bekett and the Bobby wedges in the same size. My Bekett sneakers are a lot more comfortable than my Bobbys. The Beketts seem to have more cushioning. I have heel slippage with the Bobbys, and they are clunkier to walk in. Not sure if anyone else has the same issues. I love the versatile style, but I tend to grab the Beketts because they feel like walking on pillows!


 
i'm super closee to ordering Bobbys soon...  how do they compare un size to the Bekett?  I've heard that Beketts run smaller than Bobbys...  What do you think?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## chicjean

ugh, work has been keeping me away from tpf... 

after a fedex mess up my bazils FINALLY arrived. i'll post mods asap


----------



## Niniloves

juneping said:


> ladies....
> 
> for those who got both the high tops and the low tops...what's your comments?? pls sharing...TIA!!


Bobbys/Bettys: True to size and very comfortable. The low cut gives you legs for days! I find myself gravitating towards these most of the time.

Bekkets/Bazils: Run smaller - if you like wearing medium-thick socks, size up. I kept my usual size since I like wearing thin socks...they were a little tight in the toe area but have stretched out after a couple of wears and now fit perfectly. These definitely add a little something extra to your overall outfit & look! They also make your feet look smaller, surprisingly enough. 

In terms of comfort, they're both amazing. I can walk around in either of them all day, it doesn't feel like you're wearing heels/wedges at all. 


sep said:


> i'm super closee to ordering Bobbys soon...  how do they compare un size to the Bekett?  I've heard that Beketts run smaller than Bobbys...  What do you think?  Thanks for your help!


The Bobbys definitely run true to size, so order what you normally wear.


----------



## juneping

*porter, nini,*

thank you ladies for your review on both sneakers....i am leaning towards the bobbys b/c i felt they look nicer with shorts....i am too lazy to go to barneys and also not sure if they have my size in stock....


----------



## Porter

sep said:
			
		

> i'm super closee to ordering Bobbys soon...  how do they compare un size to the Bekett?  I've heard that Beketts run smaller than Bobbys...  What do you think?  Thanks for your help!


I would say they're both pretty TTS.  The Beketts seem tight at first in the toes, but they will stretch to conform to your feet.  I tried on the next larger size, and they were definitely too big.  The Bobbys are less structured than the Beketts and are roomier.  They have a strange gap on the sides, where the wedge is not attached to the leather.  I think that gives them more width too.  




			
				Niniloves said:
			
		

> Bobbys/Bettys: True to size and very comfortable. The low cut gives you legs for days! I find myself gravitating towards these most of the time.
> 
> Bekkets/Bazils: Run smaller - if you like wearing medium-thick socks, size up. I kept my usual size since I like wearing thin socks...they were a little tight in the toe area but have stretched out after a couple of wears and now fit perfectly. These definitely add a little something extra to your overall outfit & look! They also make your feet look smaller, surprisingly enough.
> 
> In terms of comfort, they're both amazing. I can walk around in either of them all day, it doesn't feel like you're wearing heels/wedges at all.
> 
> The Bobbys definitely run true to size, so order what you normally wear.


The Beketts do surprisingly make your feet look smaller!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> porter, nini,
> 
> thank you ladies for your review on both sneakers....i am leaning towards the bobbys b/c i felt they look nicer with shorts....i am too lazy to go to barneys and also not sure if they have my size in stock....


Both styles are adorable.  I do believe the Bobbys are more versatile and not necessarily as "sporty" looking as the Beketts.  I can't wait to see your mod pics if you get them!  What color are you considering?


----------



## juneping

Porter said:


> Both styles are adorable.  I do believe the Bobbys are more versatile and not necessarily as "sporty" looking as the Beketts.  I can't wait to see your mod pics if you get them!  What color are you considering?



blue....


----------



## Porter

juneping said:
			
		

> blue....



Ooooh... Yes, yes, get 'em!!


----------



## renstar

sep said:


> My Bazils finally shipped from La Garconne yesterday!


Congrats!! I hope mine will ship soon...


----------



## Lolali

juneping said:


> ladies....
> 
> for those who got both the high tops and the low tops...what's your comments?? pls sharing...TIA!!



i have both bobbys and Bazils and i feel more comfortable in the bobbys as the high top on bazils make my ankles feel more restricted. i only tried on the bazils at home so don't know how it feels after long wear but i've worn the bobbys for entire day and feel super comfy.


----------



## juneping

Porter said:


> Ooooh... Yes, yes, get 'em!!



i'll let you guys know...



Lolali said:


> i have both bobbys and Bazils and i feel more comfortable in the bobbys as the high top on bazils make my ankles feel more restricted. i only tried on the bazils at home so don't know how it feels after long wear but i've worn the bobbys for entire day and feel super comfy.



thanks for sharing....hope you take your bazils out for a spin soon...


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> ladies....
> 
> for those who got both the high tops and the low tops...what's your comments?? pls sharing...TIA!!



I have black Bettys and red Beketts. The Beketts are a lot more comfortable to me than the Bettys. Beketts just feel like you're walking on clouds. However, due to the colors... I reach for my Bettys more often since they're neutral and don't stand out in a crazy way like my red Beketts. 


Kinda want the blue Beketts now, too, as they look fantastic paired with blue shirts, blue denim which I was not expecting. After seeing photos the blue (even though they are also bright) are way more versatile than the red!


----------



## lil tote

Porter said:
			
		

> June, I have both the Bekett and the Bobby wedges in the same size.  My Bekett sneakers are a lot more comfortable than my Bobbys. The Beketts seem to have more cushioning. I have heel slippage with the Bobbys, and they are clunkier to walk in. Not sure if anyone else has the same issues.  I love the versatile style, but I tend to grab the Beketts because they feel like walking on pillows!



I just got my Bobby's in the mail and kind of feel the same way. The inside front part also feels a bumpy and rubs against my toes on the left foot. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Brigitte031

lil tote said:


> I just got my Bobby's in the mail and kind of feel the same way. The inside front part also feels a bumpy and rubs against my toes on the left foot. Has anyone else had this issue?



YES. I have to wear socks with my Bettys. The last time I wore my Bettys without socks I got major rubbing at the top of my toes and I started bleeding, lol.... :\ With socks they're fine though.


----------



## wmdnx3

the gold birds are on NAP ! all sizes!!


----------



## button

juneping said:


> ladies....
> 
> for those who got both the high tops and the low tops...what's your comments?? pls sharing...TIA!!



I prefer wearing my low tops (betty) during hot weather. I think the high top (bekett) is too thick for summer. Both of the bekett and bobby style are comfy. Bekett runs half size smaller. Bobby runs true to size.


----------



## lil tote

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> YES. I have to wear socks with my Bettys. The last time I wore my Bettys without socks I got major rubbing at the top of my toes and I started bleeding, lol.... :\ With socks they're fine though.



Thanks for the tip! They are a bit tight with regular socks right now. Did you find that you're stretched out in the toe box area?

Thanks again!


----------



## michelle1231

ennerad said:


> pardon the hamper in the back. i've only just returned from my trip!



they look so cute on you!!


----------



## michelle1231

just called the SOHO boutique and they have no sneakers left.


----------



## janebirkin

For all those who are interested: a shop called SMETS in Luxembourg got the sneakers from this season today  you can call them and ask if they can ship it to you )


----------



## demicouture

not sure i have already chimed in but my Perkins/Willow/Bazil and Betty/Bobby are the same size.
the Betty/Bobby are just generally roomier in the way they are cut/designed and to me 100x more comfy!
HTH


----------



## tb-purselover

button said:


> I prefer wearing my low tops (betty) during hot weather. I think the high top (bekett) is too thick for summer. Both of the bekett and bobby style are comfy. Bekett runs half size smaller. Bobby runs true to size.


ITA with this. I think Bobbys are TTS. The Beketts run a half size small.

I took my Bobbys and dickers in FR37. The Beketts in Fr38. Fr37 in the Beketts were much too tight and short. I have wide feet though. I'm a US 6.5-7. I am more a US7 though - wide feet .


----------



## juneping

just got the bobbys...they run small to me length wise...


----------



## sep

juneping said:


> just got the bobbys...they run small to me length wise...


 
Congrats!  Are they too small or just smaller than expected?  Do you think they will stretch?


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> Congrats!  Are they too small or just smaller than expected?  Do you think they will stretch?



smaller than expected...i don't want to torture my big toes...so they are going back. i am going to barneys later today to return them to save the $8 deduction fee. just ordered the 38....we'll see if they are still in stock. 
i don't really believe in stretching...b/c i have narrow feet...and the cobblers told me it's always easy and stretch the width but not the length. sigh...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> smaller than expected...i don't want to torture my big toes...so they are going back. i am going to barneys later today to return them to save the $8 deduction fee. just ordered the 38....we'll see if they are still in stock.
> i don't really believe in stretching...b/c i have narrow feet...and the cobblers told me it's always easy and stretch the width but not the length. sigh...


I'm sorry the 37's didn't work out *Juneping*. I hope the 38's work for you! You and I are the same shoe size except you are narrow and I have flipper feet . I'll keep my fingers crossed they find you a 38 and it fits you like a dream!

Maybe this season's Bobbys are smaller then last seasons? I was ok in my Bobby's, sz 37. But mine are from last year. I also found my Willows from last season were more roomy then this seasons Beketts. I wish IM sizing were a bit more consistent.


----------



## sep

juneping said:


> smaller than expected...i don't want to torture my big toes...so they are going back. i am going to barneys later today to return them to save the $8 deduction fee. just ordered the 38....we'll see if they are still in stock.
> i don't really believe in stretching...b/c i have narrow feet...and the cobblers told me it's always easy and stretch the width but not the length. sigh...


 
Hmmm...  I was going to order a 38 also and wear a 7.5-8 US...  Do you think I should do a 39 instead?


----------



## GLuxeLady

I put up some mod pics of tonight's outfit, it's been so unbearably hot in NYC that I haven't been able to really wear my bekketts without my feet burning up!


----------



## tanya devi

I just checked my La Garconne account and it's showing my white Betty's have shipped (  ) BUT because the supposed ship date Was mid September i had them sent to my new house which is in escrow until Aug 31... AAAHH this is a disaster! 
Please did any of you girls get notification your Betty's shipped? So bittersweet bc I have waited so long but it will be Sooo completely inappropriate to receive a parcel prior to close :/ eeek!! TIA


----------



## meishe

tanya devi said:
			
		

> I just checked my La Garconne account and it's showing my white Betty's have shipped (  ) BUT because the supposed ship date Was mid September i had them sent to my new house which is in escrow until Aug 31... AAAHH this is a disaster!
> Please did any of you girls get notification your Betty's shipped? So bittersweet bc I have waited so long but it will be Sooo completely inappropriate to receive a parcel prior to close :/ eeek!! TIA



Something similar to this happened to me-- I called LaGarconne and they were able to re-route the package to my other address-- Hopefully if they actually shipped, it won't be a hassle to re-schedule the shipment. HTH


----------



## tanya devi

You are an absolute angel!!! This is really great news... I was hoping this was possible Thank you Sooo much for sharing this...

Okay then,heads up gorgeous gals who ordered white Betty's preOrder from LG they may be on their way to you!!!!!


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> Hmmm...  I was going to order a 38 also and wear a 7.5-8 US...  Do you think I should do a 39 instead?



i think you'll be fine with 38....i think each person's feet are so different..the width and length....
all the shoes i have, i know my big toes feel the front of the shoes, even the pointy heels. width was never an issue to me except my feet were swimming in them. so to me, bobby runs small length wise..


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I'm sorry the 37's didn't work out *Juneping*. I hope the 38's work for you! You and I are the same shoe size except you are narrow and I have flipper feet . I'll keep my fingers crossed they find you a 38 and it fits you like a dream!
> 
> Maybe this season's Bobbys are smaller then last seasons? I was ok in my Bobby's, sz 37. But mine are from last year. I also found my Willows from last season were more roomy then this seasons Beketts. I wish IM sizing were a bit more consistent.



thanks TB!! i think i have longer feet than yours...
after i ordered the bobby...i've been planning outfits around them...


----------



## Julierose

I love these suede and goat hair boots!!!  Anyone own them, or a style similar to them?
Are they comfortable? How do they fit? And last, what would you treat them with to protect them??
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cjPkcNb3yHIO95DlfAOz6w


----------



## LadyV

Anyone know where I can still find Bekkets or Willows in black? I'm not really a fan of the snakeskin print on the Bazils.


----------



## marple

Julierose said:


> I love these suede and goat hair boots!!!  Anyone own them, or a style similar to them?
> Are they comfortable? How do they fit? And last, what would you treat them with to protect them??
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cjPkcNb3yHIO95DlfAOz6w



I am a eur 37 tts and I have narrow feet. I have purchsed a 37 back in stock at mytheresa.com 3 weeks ago but I returned it 'cause they are too tight on the toes.
...Isabel, ...If you can hear me... Please 1/2 sizes... And more sneakers for all!


----------



## marple

Hi! What do you think about the golden bird? Anyone owns them and has some pictures wearing?


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> thanks TB!! i think i have longer feet than yours...
> after i ordered the bobby..*.i've been planning outfits around them.*..



I do the exact same thing! I love thinking up outfits around my IM sneakers .


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:


> Hmmm...  I was going to order a 38 also and wear a 7.5-8 US...  Do you think I should do a 39 instead?



Talk to *tonkamama* or review her posts. She is your exact same size. But I am unsure if her width is regular, narrow or wide. But I think she will be able to help you alot!


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone know why the Bekket is made in Portugal and the Bobby is made in China??


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314588
black betty, all sizes available


----------



## shoegal11

Does anyone know where I can find the rouge/red Bobby's ??? I'm in the US and have been searching like crazy! Thank you all in advance for any and all help


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

shoegal11 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the rouge/red Bobby's ??? I'm in the US and have been searching like crazy! Thank you all in advance for any and all help


matchesfashion.com  still has some


----------



## insane-maryjane

I'm desperately looking for the anthracite Bekett's in a 37. Anyone seen them? I'm located in Germany.


----------



## shoegal11

CommeUneEtoile said:


> matchesfashion.com  still has some



Thanks for your help, unfortunately my size is sold out


----------



## shootme

hi, i realised most of the websites selling is in FR sizing.

if i am a US 6, what size should i be buying? the Italty and France sizing are different. can someone share?


----------



## kitechick

I've just cancelled my preorder of the anthracite Beketts in size 40 & 41 from Louisaviaroma. Size 40 is now available for preorder (395&euro.
You better be quick ...


----------



## juneping

shootme said:


> hi, i realised most of the websites selling is in FR sizing.
> 
> if i am a US 6, what size should i be buying? the Italty and France sizing are different. can someone share?


 
depends on your feet...
i am US7 but i have narrow feet (the widest part is no wider than 3 inches)...i got the 37 but they're a little short so i had to order size 38.
if you have regular to wide feet...chose your normal size. HTH


----------



## Julierose

CommeUneEtoile said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314588
> black betty, all sizes available



YAY I just got a pair! I like the snake print so much better then the leahter/suede combo! Anyone else buy them?


----------



## renstar

insane-maryjane said:


> I'm desperately looking for the anthracite Bekett's in a 37. Anyone seen them? I'm located in Germany.


They have them available for pre-order on LG.


----------



## jellylicious

Julierose said:


> YAY I just got a pair! I like the snake print so much better then the leahter/suede combo! Anyone else buy them?



Congrats! I bet they are really nice. Can we see mod pixs? I had them on pre-order from LaGarconne but cancelled because of the ever changing due date plus 3 pairs of IM shoes in a month, i have to be on a ban. ush:


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone returned anything to mytheresa? Do they charge you for return shipping? I ordered the white bettys in my usual size 39 but worried they may not fit!


----------



## fromparis

I'm 37 in IM Dicker, do you think I need same size in Bazil or Becket  ???


----------



## marple

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone returned anything to mytheresa? Do they charge you for return shipping? I ordered the white bettys in my usual size 39 but worried they may not fit!



Return is free!


----------



## marple

fromparis said:


> I'm 37 in IM Dicker, do you think I need same size in Bazil or Becket  ???



MyTheresa says Dickers true to size an high wedge sneakers small to size. I fit 37 ita and 37 in Dickers (38 is too roomy for me) I'm waiting my sneakers in 38... Finger crossed...


----------



## Jaded81

I am in Singapore though?



marple said:


> Return is free!


----------



## thrillseeker

Somebody snatched last Bekket in front of my nose right while i was doing checkout (on Luisaviaroma) argh i'm soooo pissed.

Please please girls where can i look for Bekket's / Bazil's (besides usual's NAP, mytheresa, matchesfashion)

any tips would do


----------



## marple

The Birds in Over golden Dore, received today from NAP!
I'm ITA37 tts and FR37 in Dickers. I have purchased FR38 and for me it's perfect!!! Very comfy and beautiful...    Love at first sight!


----------



## Porter

marple said:
			
		

> The Birds in Over golden Dore, received today from NAP!
> I'm ITA37 tts and FR37 in Dickers. I have purchased FR38 and for me it's perfect!!! Very comfy and beautiful...    Love at first sight!



I love how they are a blend of gold and silver.  Beautiful!


----------



## shootme

juneping said:
			
		

> depends on your feet...
> i am US7 but i have narrow feet (the widest part is no wider than 3 inches)...i got the 37 but they're a little short so i had to order size 38.
> if you have regular to wide feet...chose your normal size. HTH



Mytheresa is in EUR sizing right? Other websites like NAP and matches are in FR sizing. So if I am a US size 6 for EUR I'm a 36 if I order from mytheresa if I order from NAP which sizing is in FR I should order a 37? Can anyone pls help?


----------



## juneping

shootme said:


> Mytheresa is in EUR sizing right? Other websites like NAP and matches are in FR sizing. So if I am a US size 6 for EUR I'm a 36 if I order from mytheresa if I order from NAP which sizing is in FR I should order a 37? Can anyone pls help?


 
*the size on the online store is the exact same as the size on the shoe box.*

bekket runs small...so order next size up.
US6 order 37
and ppl said bobby runs TTS...but for me it's also half size small. like i said earlier...it depends on your feet. if you got regular - wide feet...order your usual size.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> *the size on the online store is the exact same as the size on the shoe box.*
> 
> bekket runs small...so order next size up.
> US6 order 37
> and ppl said bobby runs TTS...but for me it's also half size small. like i said earlier...it depends on your feet. if you got regular - wide feet...order your usual size.



I'm a US7 and take Bekett and Bazil in 37, so it also depends on your feet with that style.


----------



## juneping

just received the bobby in size 38. they fit fine to me. for ref...i am US7, narrow feet.

for the ppl who got bobby...are the front part of the insole laid nicely at the toe areas?? it felt the insoles were too large and just jambed inside...??


----------



## fduff

juneping said:


> just received the bobby in size 38. they fit fine to me. for ref...i am US7, narrow feet.
> 
> for the ppl who got bobby...are the front part of the insole laid nicely at the toe areas?? it felt the insoles were too large and just jambed inside...??



I've seen this problem on a few Bobby's from this season, in addition to crooked insoles where they aren't properly glued to the wedge so you could see the plastic wedge underneath.  I own a few Bobby's from the older seasons & they never had any issues -- soles cut the same length as the wedge and glued on perfectly. 

If I had to guess the reason for this, is that she's had to increase production due to the increasing demand, so either the manufacturer she's been using can't handle the high volumes and are messing up or she's outsourcing to an inferior manufacturer. Either way the quality is suffering a bit. It's disappointing because it's hard enough to find these in the first place (not to mention they're not cheap), but now I feel like I have to find a "good pair" when they should all be made like that to begin with, which is frustrating.

If you could find another one in your size, I'd recommend exchanging it, unless the fit doesn't bother you. (The one I tried where the insoles were longer jammed against my toes and made the shoes uncomfortable as I'm in between sizes, and the next size up would have been too big).


----------



## lil tote

juneping said:
			
		

> just received the bobby in size 38. they fit fine to me. for ref...i am US7, narrow feet.
> 
> for the ppl who got bobby...are the front part of the insole laid nicely at the toe areas?? it felt the insoles were too large and just jambed inside...??



I had this happen to me too from a pair I ordered from Barneys. Ended up exchanging it for another pair and now they fit fine. Hope you find a comfy pair!


----------



## susanzhang

Though we all hate duplicate items, most of us can not be conscious of buying a fake item. We should be more careful and don't wast our money.


----------



## GLuxeLady

FYI: Selfridges has the anthracites in stock today according to their instagram!


----------



## fromparis

marple said:


> MyTheresa says Dickers true to size an high wedge sneakers small to size. I fit 37 ita and 37 in Dickers (38 is too roomy for me) I'm waiting my sneakers in 38... Finger crossed...


 
Thank you for your answer, please let us know when you receive it  !
I'll try to visit IM boutique next saturday...maybe I'll find the right size in the right color...


----------



## Cshotcoco

I have the Bekket I normally wear a size 8 US  but I had to order a 9 they fit perfect no rubbing not to tight I ordered the Betty  in a size 9 I found them to be to big it felt like they were coming off my feet had to return too bad they were all sold out in size 8.


----------



## Cshotcoco

They do have some copycats but Im sorry I'v seen the Steve maddens and if you have the IM you can tell the difference the shape, quality, and look are not the same maybe to the virgin eye or at a glimps the look similar to the IM in a catergory of there own.


----------



## pipilinafie

Hi there! I normally wear size UK5, EUR38, US7.5-8, insole length about 24-24.5 cm. I have Khaki Bekett and Tie-Dye Bekett in 38, first time Tie-Dye Bekett was tightly, but in second times was good. Khaki Bekett was nice to wear at first time! I purchased also Black Bazil and Anthracite Bekett in 38!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies!! I've been wanting a pair of IM Sneakers ever since they first came out but just couldn't pull the plug..now I am ready. I'm hoping to get a pair of Bobby low top sneaker but I'm not sure which size is right for me. Could you please help??

I am mostly a FR37.5 (US7.5) in heels, sometimes FR37 fit also. I wear 36.5-37 in flats (LV), US7 in Salvatore Ferragamo and FR37.5 in Chanel (38 is too loose so I usually just go for 37.5 and stretch them out). I have narrow feet and slightly longer than average toes. Most of the time I buy shoes in person because I get so confused with the IT/FR sizing online but I don't think I'll be able to find any IM sneakers in stores when I am able to go or even find the style I like online if I wait longer.

 Do you think for Bobby I can take FR38?? They only come in whole sizes and I'm afraid FR39 may be too big. TIA!!


----------



## juneping

i am US7...FR37 was too short (length wise) for me...i got the 38 instead and they are fine. i have narrow feet so my feet is the full length for US7.


----------



## marple

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! I've been wanting a pair of IM Sneakers ever since they first came out but just couldn't pull the plug..now I am ready. I'm hoping to get a pair of Bobby low top sneaker but I'm not sure which size is right for me. Could you please help??
> 
> I am mostly a FR37.5 (US7.5) in heels, sometimes FR37 fit also. I wear 36.5-37 in flats (LV), US7 in Salvatore Ferragamo and FR37.5 in Chanel (38 is too loose so I usually just go for 37.5 and stretch them out). I have narrow feet and slightly longer than average toes. Most of the time I buy shoes in person because I get so confused with the IT/FR sizing online but I don't think I'll be able to find any IM sneakers in stores when I am able to go or even find the style I like online if I wait longer.
> 
> Do you think for Bobby I can take FR38?? They only come in whole sizes and I'm afraid FR39 may be too big. TIA!!




FR39 is too big for you!
FR39 = IT38... you are an IT 36.5 - 37, right? Then you are a FR 37.5 - 38! And Bobby runs large. I think FR37 in Bobbys for you is perfect... For example, I'm a IT37 tts (with narrow feet), FR37 in Dickers and FR38 in high sneakers. HTH


----------



## marple

fromparis said:


> Thank you for your answer, please let us know when you receive it  !
> I'll try to visit IM boutique next saturday...maybe I'll find the right size in the right color...



38 is perfect!


----------



## pixiesparkle

marple said:


> FR39 is too big for you!
> FR39 = IT38... you are an IT 36.5 - 37, right? Then you are a FR 37.5 - 38! And Bobby runs large. I think FR37 in Bobbys for you is perfect... For example, I'm a IT37 tts (with narrow feet), FR37 in Dickers and FR38 in high sneakers. HTH



Thanks*marple*! I'm more an IT37-37.5 actually..the only reason why I take 36.5 in LV flats is because they run quite large. My Marc by Marc Jacobs flats are all either 37 or 37.5. I do agree that FR39 would most likely be too big so I going to take FR38 a go. Hope they fit!


----------



## d-girl1011

For me it's not an issue of where the shoes are made, moreso the abundance of people wearing them detracting from the uniqueness. Same goes for dickers these days - I even see blatant rip offs at a similar price point in high end luxury retailers (yes, I mean you Holts with the $400 look a likes).


----------



## juneping

d-girl1011 said:


> For me it's not an issue of where the shoes are made, moreso the abundance of people wearing them detracting from the uniqueness. Same goes for dickers these days - I even see blatant rip offs at a similar price point in high end luxury retailers (*yes, I mean you Holts with the $400 look a likes*).


 

lol...you are so funny...

i understand that dicker look alikes are every where but i think think dickers are the best, the shape and all. the next inline i like the most is probably pistol by acne. R&B is having something similar as well...both of their price points are matching dickers...well almost.


----------



## tanya devi

I am a true 8.5 or 38.5 and the Betty and Bobby in 39 a perfect!!! Sooo comfortable straight away


----------



## am2022

hi june and d girl... i agree with dicker lookalikes that are abundant!!! but price wise, they need to be at least in the $ 100 - 200 to make it worth it? KWIM?


----------



## am2022

this is the best lookalike that ive seen so far...
i have this and its vintage looking after 3 years of use - rain, snow, and what not!

they are by Joe Jeans and called roman boot!!!

My husband would yell  whenever he sees these  boots  out in the rain ... aren't you going to get them??? and i will say no .. its okay!!!

they were $ 300 full priced and got them on sale for $ 99


----------



## pipilinafie

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks*marple*! I'm more an IT37-37.5 actually..the only reason why I take 36.5 in LV flats is because they run quite large. My Marc by Marc Jacobs flats are all either 37 or 37.5. I do agree that FR39 would most likely be too big so I going to take FR38 a go. Hope they fit!


I wear US7.5-8 and my Marc by Marc Jacobs flats are all 38 size, and IM Bekett size 38 fit me fine! I have a narrow foot!


----------



## fashiontattle

I'm desperately seeking bekkets guys!!  
Can anyone help me I love my Betty's! But I neeeeed the bekkets! Anyone?!! Help


----------



## alexisnotonfire

I'm going to NYC next next weekend from Sept 1 - 3, anyone know if that's enough time to get on the Bekket/Willow waitlist? I'm in deperate need of a pair..

Anyone have an SA they recommend over at the NYC store?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## daisybear

fashiontattle said:


> I'm desperately seeking bekkets guys!!
> Can anyone help me I love my Betty's! But I neeeeed the bekkets! Anyone?!! Help



They're on barneys.com right now in sizes 38-40.  Better hurry now as there's limited quantities.

I just ordered the Bazil in 39 off of La Garconne and they are being shipped to me.  I'm afraid they're a bit small.  I' have the Dickers in 39, but they were admittedly a bit tight initially.  The 40 Dickers were way too big so I bought the 39 in hopes they would stretch a bit.  I'm afraid the Bazil's will be too small   They did not have 40 in the Bazils.  For the ladies who have the Bazil's do they stretch?


----------



## fashiontattle

daisybear said:
			
		

> They're on barneys.com right now in sizes 38-40.  Better hurry now as there's limited quantities.
> ?



No 38!!! Only us 39,40!!! Ugh! Dying!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone have any pics of accurate representations of the Bobbys in beige, taupe, camel and khaki? There are so many images out there and they all seem different!!


----------



## tonkamama

daisybear said:
			
		

> They're on barneys.com right now in sizes 38-40.  Better hurry now as there's limited quantities.
> 
> I just ordered the Bazil in 39 off of La Garconne and they are being shipped to me.  I'm afraid they're a bit small.  I' have the Dickers in 39, but they were admittedly a bit tight initially.  The 40 Dickers were way too big so I bought the 39 in hopes they would stretch a bit.  I'm afraid the Bazil's will be too small   They did not have 40 in the Bazils.  For the ladies who have the Bazil's do they stretch?



Yes they do.  You will feel the tightness at the beginning but they do stretch after wearing.   I am 38 and I got the 38 Bazils.  Unless you have wider feet and longer toes otherwise get your regular size.  HTH.


----------



## daisybear

fashiontattle said:


> No 38!!! Only us 39,40!!! Ugh! Dying!



 Too bad you missed them.  They were there.


----------



## daisybear

tonkamama said:


> Yes they do.  You will feel the tightness at the beginning but they do stretch after wearing.   I am 38 and I got the 38 Bazils.  Unless you have wider feet and longer toes otherwise get your regular size.  HTH.



Thank you!  I will give them a try.  Hoping they fit.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Is there a wait list in the SOHO location? I called and she mentioned no wait list...


----------



## sep

I fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally got my black Bazils from La Garconne and i LOVE them!!!!!!!  They are SERIOUS GORGEOUSNESS and SO worth the wait!  I haven't really had a chance to try them out to give a full size/comfort review but will do so and take pics over the weekend!


----------



## mokummeisje

I received my black Bazils  from Barneys today. I love them but they are tight in length! I always wear a 40 in Chloe, Prada en in Miu Miu I can even wear 39.5. I thought for sure size 40 would fit!  So do I return them or wear them and hope they stretch? Will they stretch length wise? My toe bumps the front. Ugh. So sad.


----------



## Jaded81

white bettys


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone have an accurate pic of the colour of the camel, beige and taupe bobbys?


----------



## jen_sparro

Jaded81 said:


> white bettys



I think I love the white Bettys more than the Bekketts, they look fabulous on you! I saw this picture recently and decided I needed a pair of bettys in my life  This is my sort of casual! Now the search is on...


----------



## chunkylover53

Bought the black Bettys on a whim last night. Yay! Hope I love them as much as the Bazils.


----------



## Jaded81

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> I think I love the white Bettys more than the Bekketts, they look fabulous on you! I saw this picture recently and decided I needed a pair of bettys in my life  This is my sort of casual! Now the search is on...



Thank you! I have been eyeing these white Betty and decided to take the plunge when I received the back in stock email!


----------



## d-girl1011

juneping said:


> lol...you are so funny...
> 
> i understand that dicker look alikes are every where but i think think dickers are the best, the shape and all. the next inline i like the most is probably pistol by acne. R&B is having something similar as well...both of their price points are matching dickers...well almost.



I meant that I have seen dicker ripoffs at $400 by some random Italian brand. Ash makes ripoffs at $200 as well. But yes the dickers are still the best looking.  I don't think I would call acne or rb boots look alikes.


----------



## puddingprada

Who is the blonde wearing the shoe? She looks familiar..


----------



## Porter

Looks like the Bettys have now been replicated as well.
http://www.romwe.com/lace-up-black-frosted-ankle-boots-p-42364.html
http://www.romwe.com/lace-up-white-frosted-ankle-boots-p-42365.html


----------



## Ilgin

I finally found my long wanted blue Beketts! 






a small family portrait


----------



## what9ever

puddingprada said:


> Who is the blonde wearing the shoe? She looks familiar..



Annabelle Wallis-was on the Tudors, Pan Am, the last X-Men movie.


----------



## thrillseeker

I don't know *where* are you buying all those *Bekett's, Bazil's* but I simply can't find them anywhere ...  

I know La Garconne has some but they don't ship internationally.

Please, please some tips girls


----------



## am2022

Ilgin those blue becketts are to die for
And simply sold out everywhere!!!
Love love them!!




Ilgin said:


> I finally found my long wanted blue Beketts!
> 
> View attachment 1846899
> 
> View attachment 1846900
> 
> 
> a small family portrait
> View attachment 1846901


----------



## Ilgin

^^Thanks,amacasa! They were the last pair in my size!!


----------



## Ilgin

thrillseeker said:


> I don't know *where* are you buying all those *Bekett's, Bazil's* but I simply can't find them anywhere ...
> 
> I know La Garconne has some but they don't ship internationally.
> 
> Please, please some tips girls



All of mine are personally purchased from the stores. I got my beige Beketts from Beymen, the one and only IM stockist in Turkey but they don't ship internationally.

My black Bazils are from Joseph's London store. My cousin got them for me.
http://www.joseph.co.uk/

and I recently purchased my blue Beketts from Excelsior Milano.
http://www.excelsiormilano.com/#/it/category/woman


----------



## puddingprada

what9ever said:


> Annabelle Wallis-was on the Tudors, Pan Am, the last X-Men movie.



Thanks! Now i see. The shoes are so pretty..


----------



## babyk2003

Wow, I'm drooling over all the mod pics!Still waiting for shipment from Espejto! Pre-ordered a few months ago. Anyone pre-ordered from Espejto too? Any idea when the shipment will arrive? Email Espejto numerous times, but no reply!


----------



## marple

The grey Bekett are now on NET-A-PORTER! All sizes. Scroll down!


----------



## retrofaxie

i dont see them, nevermind now i do


----------



## pipilinafie

marple said:


> The grey Bekett are now on NET-A-PORTER! All sizes. Scroll down!


Thank You so much!!!


----------



## pipilinafie

retrofaxie said:


> i dont see them, nevermind now i do


The are on INTERNATIONAL SITE!!!


----------



## DollyAntics

I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!


----------



## Jaded81

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!



Omg gorgeous! What other IM shoes do you have?


----------



## am2022

Dolly... love love your collection!!! Would love the black/ white combo as well!!!



DollyAntics said:


> I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!


----------



## Masafi

DollyAntics said:


> I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!



Omg I love it when did you get the multi colored ones?


----------



## Masafi

Girls please tell me where can I get colored ones? I bought black ones on net a porter but I can not find the colored ones . Are they going to bring brighter colors and combinations?


----------



## Masafi

thrillseeker said:


> I don't know *where* are you buying all those *Bekett's, Bazil's* but I simply can't find them anywhere ...
> 
> I know La Garconne has some but they don't ship internationally.
> 
> Please, please some tips girls



Net a porter has them they don't have sizes but they will put u on the waiting list it will take a week or two for them to get them


----------



## Masafi

http://www.isabelmarantsneakersboot...ant-red-tongue-suede-leather-sneaker-p-3.html

Girls are these authentic and is it possible to get something like this now? I guess the website I provided link to is not authentic, anyways I do not know if u see the picture but they are pink marant sneakers


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Masafi said:


> http://www.isabelmarantsneakersboot...ant-red-tongue-suede-leather-sneaker-p-3.html
> 
> Girls are these authentic and is it possible to get something like this now? I guess the website I provided link to is not authentic, anyways I do not know if u see the picture but they are pink marant sneakers



No, they're not authentic.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Dolly: Awesome collection! We have 3 of the same.  I would love your black/bordeaux pair, but since I have the bordeaux/green/creme I guess I have enough bordeaux atm.


----------



## Masafi

caroulemapoulen said:


> No, they're not authentic.



Thank you for your answer do u know where can I get multi colored ones ? I got black ones from net a porter but they do not seem to have any combos


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Masafi said:


> Thank you for your answer do u know where can I get multi colored ones ? I got black ones from net a porter but they do not seem to have any combos



I saw that they've stocked the Gris combination earlier today.


----------



## Masafi

caroulemapoulen said:


> I saw that they've stocked the Gris combination earlier today.



Yea I saw that too, I just Hope for some more vivid colors . Thank you for quick reply


----------



## am2022

looks like selfridges has the anthracite ones in all sizes!
http://www.selfridges.com/webapp/wc...2151&langId=-1&freeText=ISABEL+MARANT&x=0&y=0


----------



## Ilgin

DollyAntics said:


> I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!


 Great collection!!


----------



## thrillseeker

Ilgin said:


> All of mine are personally purchased from the stores. I got my beige Beketts from Beymen, the one and only IM stockist in Turkey but they don't ship internationally.
> 
> My black Bazils are from Joseph's London store. My cousin got them for me.
> http://www.joseph.co.uk/
> 
> and I recently purchased my blue Beketts from Excelsior Milano.
> http://www.excelsiormilano.com/#/it/category/woman



Thanks for the tips but none of these are online stores. And unfortunately I have no one to buy them for me.

I think I will have to rely on NAP for now and wait to see what they will have.


----------



## chunkylover53

Damn, the gris Beketts are tempting me... but I don't need them, do I?


----------



## Brigitte031

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!



Wow!! Best collection shot I've seen so far. You've got all the best colors! So jealous of the Bordeaux sneakers. Such a beautiful color!

Which do you find yourself wearing the most?

I'm so tempted to try to find the bright blue even though I have the rouge! Not sure two brights is a bright idea!


----------



## Masafi

thrillseeker said:


> Thanks for the tips but none of these are online stores. And unfortunately I have no one to buy them for me.
> 
> I think I will have to rely on NAP for now and wait to see what they will have.



Hi, check net a porter they have colors and sizes if u like something and they currently do not have your size they will put u on the wait list and whenever they receive it they will contact you)


----------



## Masafi

chunkylover53 said:


> Damn, the gris Beketts are tempting me... but I don't need them, do I?



Hey love, They are temping me as well, I have the black ones and still want something more colorful but, Gris ones are lovely


----------



## Masafi

I don't think they are dead, we have cheep copies of everything but Chanel and Hermes still are on the top and people are buying them cz they do not like buying fakes. So IM are still very much alive in my opinion  i totally agree that when u pay £360 for sneakers, that's how much they r in London , u want other not to mistake them with fake ones;(


----------



## dayslikethis

babyk2003 said:


> Wow, I'm drooling over all the mod pics!Still waiting for shipment from Espejto! Pre-ordered a few months ago. Anyone pre-ordered from Espejto too? Any idea when the shipment will arrive? Email Espejto numerous times, but no reply!



I pre-orderd with them! although my order stuffed up and i'm still waiting for them to ship, it's taking longer than expected. My friend pre-ordered with me at the same time and she received hers a month ago. 

That's weird that they're not replying to you... what email are you sending your inquries to?


----------



## martinigal1

daisybear said:


> They're on barneys.com right now in sizes 38-40.  Better hurry now as there's limited quantities.
> 
> I just ordered the Bazil in 39 off of La Garconne and they are being shipped to me.  I'm afraid they're a bit small.  I' have the Dickers in 39, but they were admittedly a bit tight initially.  The 40 Dickers were way too big so I bought the 39 in hopes they would stretch a bit.  I'm afraid the Bazil's will be too small   They did not have 40 in the Bazils.  For the ladies who have the Bazil's do they stretch?



I hope not! I was right between sizes in the Bazil - ended up getting the 40 and the 39 (which have since tried in anthracite just to try the size) was way too small but 40 is a tiny tiny bit big. I have the Willow in 40 from last year and they fit snugger so assumed they'd be the same. I am now debating whether to keep them, got them in Selfridges and now too late to return. Do you ladies think I need both Bazil in black and Willow in ecru/beige? Haven't worn either as the weather has been too rainy for Willow but not autumnal enough for Bazil.  tempted to sell them or something. Help, tell me what to do!


----------



## jacknoy

Hi! Would anyone know where i can get a pair of Beckett wedge sneakers in Singapore? TIA


----------



## shootme

i was put on waitlist for the the IM boston shoes on NAP. the next morning i received an email from NAP saying they have the IM shoes in my size and its reserved in my cart under special order for the next 24hrs. In the office i logged on to make payment, but because my boss asked me to do something, i did not finish making the payment. When i reached home, i wanted to make payment and when i added the shoes from the special order to my cart, in my cart it writes SOLD OUT! i was shocked because the email said it's supposed to be reserved for me for the next 24 hrs, how can it be sold out? i called NAP and they said it was an ERROR! the customer service woman checked the system and there's no inventory can you believe it!!!!!! how can they cheat my feelings this way.


----------



## Porter

shootme said:
			
		

> i was put on waitlist for the the IM boston shoes on NAP. the next morning i received an email from NAP saying they have the IM shoes in my size and its reserved in my cart under special order for the next 24hrs. In the office i logged on to make payment, but because my boss asked me to do something, i did not finish making the payment. When i reached home, i wanted to make payment and when i added the shoes from the special order to my cart, in my cart it writes SOLD OUT! i was shocked because the email said it's supposed to be reserved for me for the next 24 hrs, how can it be sold out? i called NAP and they said it was an ERROR! the customer service woman checked the system and there's no inventory can you believe it!!!!!! how can they cheat my feelings this way.



This post makes me so sad!  They just can't play with our hearts like that! What size do you wear? I can keep a lookout for the Bostons for you.


----------



## thrillseeker

shootme said:


> i was put on waitlist for the the IM boston shoes on NAP. the next morning i received an email from NAP saying they have the IM shoes in my size and its reserved in my cart under special order for the next 24hrs. In the office i logged on to make payment, but because my boss asked me to do something, i did not finish making the payment. When i reached home, i wanted to make payment and when i added the shoes from the special order to my cart, in my cart it writes SOLD OUT! i was shocked because the email said it's supposed to be reserved for me for the next 24 hrs, how can it be sold out? i called NAP and they said it was an ERROR! the customer service woman checked the system and there's no inventory can you believe it!!!!!! how can they cheat my feelings this way.



i hope that doesn't happen to me. i'm on the waitlist for bekett's. BUT similar happened recently, found a last pair on Luisaviaroma and while doing checkout they vanished from my shopping bag. i wrote to them saying how can you not reserve an item for at least couple of minutes, that's so stupid.

i hope you'll find them eventually


----------



## babyk2003

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> I pre-orderd with them! although my order stuffed up and i'm still waiting for them to ship, it's taking longer than expected. My friend pre-ordered with me at the same time and she received hers a month ago.
> 
> That's weird that they're not replying to you... what email are you sending your inquries to?



Ya! I thought they will be shipping by august. But no news from them. I just contact them on their site on the contact us page. Do u know any email  that I can reach them? Thanks!


----------



## jellylicious

DollyAntics said:


> I finally got around to taking a group shot of my sneakers!


Beautiful collection! 



shootme said:


> i was put on waitlist for the the IM boston shoes on NAP. the next morning i received an email from NAP saying they have the IM shoes in my size and its reserved in my cart under special order for the next 24hrs. In the office i logged on to make payment, but because my boss asked me to do something, i did not finish making the payment. When i reached home, i wanted to make payment and when i added the shoes from the special order to my cart, in my cart it writes SOLD OUT! i was shocked because the email said it's supposed to be reserved for me for the next 24 hrs, how can it be sold out? i called NAP and they said it was an ERROR! the customer service woman checked the system and there's no inventory can you believe it!!!!!! how can they cheat my feelings this way.


That stinks! La Garconne still has some sizes left. Go there!


----------



## Porter

shootme said:
			
		

> i was put on waitlist for the the IM boston shoes on NAP. the next morning i received an email from NAP saying they have the IM shoes in my size and its reserved in my cart under special order for the next 24hrs. In the office i logged on to make payment, but because my boss asked me to do something, i did not finish making the payment. When i reached home, i wanted to make payment and when i added the shoes from the special order to my cart, in my cart it writes SOLD OUT! i was shocked because the email said it's supposed to be reserved for me for the next 24 hrs, how can it be sold out? i called NAP and they said it was an ERROR! the customer service woman checked the system and there's no inventory can you believe it!!!!!! how can they cheat my feelings this way.



I just checked NAP and it shows all sizes available for the Bostons.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Hi Girls, I am looking for Betty, Black color, size 38.  Does anyone see them somewhere?  Or, should I wait for next season because it is completely sold out?  TIA!


----------



## juneping

actually it can be hard sometimes....it has nothing to do with the orig/genuine design....it's some ppl who are clueless about designer pieces. they can't tell the diff between* Chanel *and *Channel*...lol..
so i wouldn't take some random strangers' remarks to heart...


----------



## chunkylover53

Caved and purchased the gris Beketts! I also received my black Bettys last night and I love them. I think I may be addicted to IM sneakers...


----------



## am2022

hi handbag... glad to see you here.. i remember my good old balenciaga days..

I haven't seen the black bettys lately.. but the bostons are out at NAP right now...

Also check my theresa and LVR from time to time as well as matches as they pop up there from time to time.

For scattered IM boutiques in the US:
try calling these ones:

1.  Creatures of comfort : Los angeles
2.  Heist boutique :  Los angeles
3.  Shop curve:  new york i think
4.  Diani boutique:  Santa barbara
5.  Nida boutique: san francisco
6.  Odessa boutique:  Portland oregon
7.  Laree boutique:  seattle, washington
8.  totakaelo: seattle , washington
9.  Marant boutique:  New york
10.  VOD boutique:  Texas
11.  Gypsy boutique : texas
12.  Steve alan boutique: New york
I will add to the list later once they all come back to me



HandbagAngel said:


> Hi Girls, I am looking for Betty, Black color, size 38. Does anyone see them somewhere? Or, should I wait for next season because it is completely sold out? TIA!


----------



## renstar

Finally got a tracking # for my pre-order from LG. Anthracite Beketts are on their way. Yay!


----------



## HandbagAngel

amacasa said:


> hi handbag... glad to see you here.. i remember my good old balenciaga days..
> 
> I haven't seen the black bettys lately.. but the bostons are out at NAP right now...
> 
> Also check my theresa and LVR from time to time as well as matches as they pop up there from time to time.
> 
> For scattered IM boutiques in the US:
> try calling these ones:
> 
> 1. Creatures of comfort : Los angeles
> 2. Heist boutique : Los angeles
> 3. Shop curve: new york i think
> 4. Diani boutique: Santa barbara
> 5. Nida boutique: san francisco
> 6. Odessa boutique: Portland oregon
> 7. Laree boutique: seattle, washington
> 8. totakaelo: seattle , washington
> 9. Marant boutique: New york
> 10. VOD boutique: Texas
> 11. Gypsy boutique : texas
> 12. Steve alan boutique: New york
> I will add to the list later once they all come back to me


 
Hey amacasa! Thank you SO much!  Yeah... I haven't purchased any Bal for a couple years.  Moved on to other brands, and, now IM!!!   

Thank you, thank you, and thank you!  I will let you know if I was lucky enough to get hold with one.


----------



## Julierose

Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?


----------



## what9ever

^Lovely


----------



## Vandeven

I received my Gris Beketts, Black Bazils and Bird in Dore this week. The problem is.. I used them for the first time today (20-30 min walk) in hot weather, so my feet swell up, and now I have some serious blisters on my heels.  The size was perfect when I tried them on, hopefully they will stretch a little with time. Do you use anything on your heels the first couple of times with these shoes?


----------



## Porter

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> Caved and purchased the gris Beketts! I also received my black Bettys last night and I love them. I think I may be addicted to IM sneakers...


Ha! I'm with you on this one.  I have the Gris Beketts and the red Bobbys and now I think I "need" the black Bettys.  I keep thinking there is some French voodoo spells put on IM products that keep us coming back for more.  I know visiting this forum doesn't help either. : /




			
				Julierose said:
			
		

> Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?


I like them! Understated and chic.  The subtle snakeskin print adds instant flair!




			
				Vandeven said:
			
		

> I received my Gris Beketts, Black Bazils and Bird in Dore this week. The problem is.. I used them for the first time today (20-30 min walk) in hot weather, so my feet swell up, and now I have some serious blisters on my heels.  The size was perfect when I tried them on, hopefully they will stretch a little with time. Do you use anything on your heels the first couple of times with these shoes?


Yep, the high tops are definitely akin to a pair of boots and make my feet nice and sweaty too in this summer heat.  They will stretch out a little with wear.  If they fit perfect when you tried them on, they should be the right size.


----------



## sep

Julierose said:


> Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?


 
Love!


----------



## am2022

love love them!!! congrats!




Julierose said:


> Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?


----------



## jellylicious

Julierose said:


> Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?


WANT!!!


----------



## lalauriste

Has someone preordered the sneakers from espejto.it? 
I've cancelled my order about a month ago, but until now I haven't got any confirmation from them. Wrote them 5 times and the only message I've got was, where they told me, that they're closed until August 18th.


----------



## juneping

lalauriste said:


> Has someone preordered the sneakers from espejto.it?
> I've cancelled my order about a month ago, but until now I haven't got any confirmation from them. Wrote them 5 times and the only message I've got was, where they told me, that they're closed until August 18th.



did you contact them after aug 18?? i think it's a small shop, that's why it's slower?? have you contacted you cc as well??
i also just pre-order a pair of IM boots...i couldn't find a phone # to call....


----------



## licforever

juneping said:
			
		

> did you contact them after aug 18?? i think it's a small shop, that's why it's slower?? have you contacted you cc as well??
> i also just pre-order a pair of IM boots...i couldn't find a phone # to call....



Now is industrial holiday in Italy, have you try to contact them via Facebook? I bought from them before and had some issue regards damaged, at the at took a whole to get refund.


----------



## retrofaxie

Julierose said:


> Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?



is the snakeskin part also suede? thanks


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Vandeven said:
			
		

> I received my Gris Beketts, Black Bazils and Bird in Dore this week. The problem is.. I used them for the first time today (20-30 min walk) in hot weather, so my feet swell up, and now I have some serious blisters on my heels.  The size was perfect when I tried them on, hopefully they will stretch a little with time. Do you use anything on your heels the first couple of times with these shoes?



Girl the same thing happened. I'm scared to wear my IM. LOL


----------



## pipilinafie

Vandeven said:


> I received my Gris Beketts, Black Bazils and Bird in Dore this week. The problem is.. I used them for the first time today (20-30 min walk) in hot weather, so my feet swell up, and now I have some serious blisters on my heels.  The size was perfect when I tried them on, hopefully they will stretch a little with time. Do you use anything on your heels the first couple of times with these shoes?


Hi! I also have problems at first time with my Bekets, but then through wearing they stretched out and now they fit perfect! If it hurts a lot, use a protective plaster at first time!


----------



## fduff

Does anyone know who has the Kaki Bobby's other than La Garconne? Prefer a US store other than them.  Thanks!


----------



## flowersong

I'm sooooo excited! Bought the Isabel Marant hidden wedge sneakers today!!! I had an eye on it for a very long time, but they were sold out everywhere! But when I walked in De Bijenkorf (Dutch warehouse), they were there!!! In front of me, in the right size. The black ones, just couldn't leave without these beauties! It was very impulsive!


----------



## esm85

@ flowersong: im so happy for you! Did they also had the bobby's at the bijenkorf? And if yes which colours?


----------



## pipilinafie

flowersong said:


> I'm sooooo excited! Bought the Isabel Marant hidden wedge sneakers today!!! I had an eye on it for a very long time, but they were sold out everywhere! But when I walked in De Bijenkorf (Dutch warehouse), they were there!!! In front of me, in the right size. The black ones, just couldn't leave without these beauties! It was very impulsive!


Congrats!!! Did you take your normal size, or can you please tell how does they fit and which one did you get i mean Beket or Bobby?!! And!!! Pictures please!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Julierose said:


> Just got my black snakeskin Bostons, what do you think?



I love them!! Congrats!!


----------



## Masafi

Hi ladies do any of you know if IM make sneakers in following colors? http://www.google.com/search?q=isab...UM2dCI-3rAeahIG4BA#biv=i|14;d|9S5habEnS81vrM:

Or maybe she does something similar?


----------



## Masafi

http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h......1ac.7FWiWmW9-3k#biv=i|11;d|9Mq_qCMPqG7BAM: or something like this)


----------



## Masafi

http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h......1ac.7FWiWmW9-3k#biv=i|11;d|9Mq_qCMPqG7BAM: or something like this)


Link I provided does not mention particular model, I am sorry for that' I am trying to find color combinations, like red, blue, white and so on, so my question is: Does IM still make any of those color combos or just the one listed in net a porter ?


----------



## angelastoel

I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....


----------



## Porter

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



I love my Gris and I'm sure you will too!  The casual cool color combo seems to go with everything.


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....


Love that color!!!


----------



## jellylicious

retrofaxie said:


> is the snakeskin part also suede? thanks


May i ask if it is real snakeskin or printed snakeskin?


----------



## Porter

jellylicious said:
			
		

> May i ask if it is real snakeskin or printed snakeskin?



If it's the same as the Bazil, it's textured suede made to look like snakeskin.


----------



## thrillseeker

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



Good for you, they're great!
I'm also on the waitlist for black Bazil's but I'm getting suspicious. First under all the IM sneakers on NAP it said 'new colors coming soon' and now it's 'sold out' sign, so I don't know what that means.


----------



## lalauriste

juneping said:


> did you contact them after aug 18?? i think it's a small shop, that's why it's slower?? have you contacted you cc as well??
> i also just pre-order a pair of IM boots...i couldn't find a phone # to call....



Yeah, of course I did, but - no answer. I'll wait till next week.
There is no phone number on their page.


----------



## marple

angelastoel said:


> I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....



Amazing!


----------



## monap_1981

Net-a-Porter UK is now showing Gris Beketts in size 39 back in stock!  But just one pair left!


----------



## mokummeisje

flowersong said:
			
		

> I'm sooooo excited! Bought the Isabel Marant hidden wedge sneakers today!!! I had an eye on it for a very long time, but they were sold out everywhere! But when I walked in De Bijenkorf (Dutch warehouse), they were there!!! In front of me, in the right size. The black ones, just couldn't leave without these beauties! It was very impulsive!



How much was the price at The Bijenkorf??


----------



## marple

White Bettys are now on NET-A-PORTER UK! All sizes!


----------



## chunkylover53

angelastoel said:


> I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....



Love! Just received my gris Beketts too and I think I may love them even more than my Bazils.

White Bettys are so gorgeous!


----------



## marple

jen_sparro said:


> I think I love the white Bettys more than the Bekketts, they look fabulous on you! I saw this picture recently and decided I needed a pair of bettys in my life  This is my sort of casual! Now the search is on...



At NET-A-PORTER UK now all sizes of white bettys... Go go go... gorgeous...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

don't know if this was posted, buthere's a pic of all the new IM sneakers for SS 13




honestly, I think I'm done with the IM sneakers, the new styles do nothing for me and I think IM should have stopped production of the sneakers after this season...oh well


----------



## jen_sparro

marple said:


> At NET-A-PORTER UK now all sizes of white bettys... Go go go... gorgeous...



Thank you thank you thank you! 
Quick question ladies- I'm a 37.5-38 (mostly 38) in most designers, I have a slightly wider foot but not massive, should I go for a FR38 or 39 in the Betty?


----------



## dayslikethis

CommeUneEtoile said:


> don't know if this was posted, buthere's a pic of all the new IM sneakers for SS 13
> 
> View attachment 1853486
> 
> 
> honestly, I think I'm done with the IM sneakers, the new styles do nothing for me and I think IM should have stopped production of the sneakers after this season...oh well



I'm not feeling the star detail, if i had to pick one i would be Wila

Obviously the demand for these shoes are at an all time high and it would be nice if she stopped production after this season, however i doubt that would happen


----------



## GLuxeLady

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> don't know if this was posted, buthere's a pic of all the new IM sneakers for SS 13
> 
> honestly, I think I'm done with the IM sneakers, the new styles do nothing for me and I think IM should have stopped production of the sneakers after this season...oh well



Eww! I was going to hold out on getting another pair next season but if this is what I have to look forward to, then I'm definitely getting a pair of Betty's now.


----------



## Porter

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> don't know if this was posted, buthere's a pic of all the new IM sneakers for SS 13
> 
> honestly, I think I'm done with the IM sneakers, the new styles do nothing for me and I think IM should have stopped production of the sneakers after this season...oh well



Oh dear, it almost feels like she ran out of ideas!  Glad I got my sneakers before it got weird. : }


----------



## tanya devi

X2^^^:d


----------



## sep

New Ecru Bazils on La Garconne!  I really like them but worry that they will get dirty too easily...  Thoughts?

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15343&sid=&pid=


----------



## marple

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!
> Quick question ladies- I'm a 37.5-38 (mostly 38) in most designers, I have a slightly wider foot but not massive, should I go for a FR38 or 39 in the Betty?



I think 38 is ok ok ok!


----------



## Fee4zy

Got these from NAP but were too big.  Sent them back.


----------



## meowmeow

I shouldn't have opened this thread coz now my bank account is a couple hundred dollars short!  Lol!  

So after reading this thread yesterday, I searched high and low for a pair on the internet but only find the style i like on evil bay for ridiculous prices.  So I googled to see where in Toronto, Canada sells them.  There are two stores listed and one of them actually got stocks in yesterday!  As I have never seen or tried on a pair, I was kind of doubtful of how comfortable they would be knowing that the platform is almost 3 inches.  Anyway I went there and another girl was trying on the Gris Bekket!  They looked so good on her.  I tried them on in my size and they are soooo comfortable.  I really wanted to get the all black ones  but they didn't have my size.... I'm still doubtful about this color as I wear alot of black and dark color... Wonder if I made a right choice?    

Btw,  I saw a consignment store not too far selling them for over retail!  So i feel very lucky to find a pair in my size without any trouble. 

Thanks for letting me share my little adventure today!


----------



## natacha

Hi everyone,

If anyone is dying to get hold of the beketts I have a pair available..
(latest season in red size 36)

Guaranteed brand new condition with receipt and dust bugs provided.
Bought from Selfridges in London a few weeks ago (who sold out in 48 hours)

I love them but I need the money - contact me if interested.
I'm not looking to make money from them so any reasonable offer considered.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15088862...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## Julierose

natacha said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If anyone is dying to get hold of the beketts I have a pair available..
> (latest season in red size 36)
> 
> Guaranteed brand new condition with receipt and dust bugs provided.
> Bought from Selfridges in London a few weeks ago (who sold out in 48 hours)
> 
> I love them but I need the money - contact me if interested.
> I'm not looking to make money from them so any reasonable offer considered.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15088862...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1414



No buying or selling is allowed in this forum, be careful, you post will likely be removed


----------



## Julierose

retrofaxie said:


> is the snakeskin part also suede? thanks



Yes it is, and they are super comfortable!


----------



## Masafi

CommeUneEtoile said:


> don't know if this was posted, buthere's a pic of all the new IM sneakers for SS 13
> 
> View attachment 1853486
> 
> 
> honestly, I think I'm done with the IM sneakers, the new styles do nothing for me and I think IM should have stopped production of the sneakers after this season...oh well



Omg I will get another pair now, if that's what is out nex season(((((


----------



## Masafi

meowmeow said:


> I shouldn't have opened this thread coz now my bank account is a couple hundred dollars short!  Lol!
> 
> So after reading this thread yesterday, I searched high and low for a pair on the internet but only find the style i like on evil bay for ridiculous prices.  So I googled to see where in Toronto, Canada sells them.  There are two stores listed and one of them actually got stocks in yesterday!  As I have never seen or tried on a pair, I was kind of doubtful of how comfortable they would be knowing that the platform is almost 3 inches.  Anyway I went there and another girl was trying on the Gris Bekket!  They looked so good on her.  I tried them on in my size and they are soooo comfortable.  I really wanted to get the all black ones  but they didn't have my size.... I'm still doubtful about this color as I wear alot of black and dark color... Wonder if I made a right choice?
> 
> Btw,  I saw a consignment store not too far selling them for over retail!  So i feel very lucky to find a pair in my size without any trouble.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my little adventure today!



They look great on you love!! I love the color, I have the black ones and I am dying for your color))))) I don't know where to get them!!!! Anyways be happy with your babies ) they are sooooooooo cute


----------



## retrofaxie

Julierose said:


> Yes it is, and they are super comfortable!


thank you


----------



## angelastoel

CommeUneEtoile said:


> don't know if this was posted, buthere's a pic of all the new IM sneakers for SS 13
> 
> View attachment 1853486
> 
> 
> honestly, I think I'm done with the IM sneakers, the new styles do nothing for me and I think IM should have stopped production of the sneakers after this season...oh well



I am thinking about getting the antracite Bobby's next season, that way I have 4 different styles and colors and the styles that look the same are very different:
white Betty's, antracite Bobby's, gris Bekett and black Bazils
I always seem to choose my items not only which color or style I like but I always consider what I already have to keep my collection as varied as possible, do you girls just choose what you like or take what you already have in serious consideration?


----------



## Masafi

angelastoel said:


> I am thinking about getting the antracite Bobby's next season, that way I have 4 different styles and colors and the styles that look the same are very different:
> white Betty's, antracite Bobby's, gris Bekett and black Bazils
> I always seem to choose my items not only which color or style I like but I always consider what I already have to keep my collection as varied as possible, do you girls just choose what you like or take what you already have in serious consideration?



I combine two, see what I have but sometimes I just buy something because the color is beautiful ))) btw love the Gris ones


----------



## meowmeow

Masafi said:
			
		

> They look great on you love!! I love the color, I have the black ones and I am dying for your color))))) I don't know where to get them!!!! Anyways be happy with your babies ) they are sooooooooo cute



Thanks Masafi!


----------



## tanya devi

I like to try to vary it too I got the white Betty's, then the Bobby in Camel and thought I should add a black this season so went with the Boston's instead of doubling up on the Betty.... I can't pull off the higher styles, they make my legs look like tree stumps:/ LOL


----------



## juneping

red bobby @ barneys, all sizes are still available...


----------



## Magda5

sep said:


> New Ecru Bazils on La Garconne!  I really like them but worry that they will get dirty too easily...  Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15343&sid=&pid=



I just purchased before they get away!!! I was coveting last season's creme (not sure what the official color was) Willows, so this is pretty close.  I was also loving the Gris this season, but have not been able to find them in my size!

I'd like to hear what other people think about this color....


----------



## gymangel812

I think I'm finally going to get a pair of im shoes. Should I get a pair jenny or Bobby? Are im sneakers a dying trend?


----------



## mokummeisje

Received my taupe Bobby's from Barney's today! They are so beautiful and so comfy. Walked on them all day today! Wish I could post photos to show. I think I'm to new at this forum to post...


----------



## chunkylover53

I had a weak moment and ordered the white Bettys from NAP. Ok, no more IM sneakers for me- I'm done!


----------



## jen_sparro

^You're not the only one


----------



## tanya devi

^^^Girls, you are going to LOVE them


----------



## mokummeisje

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> I had a weak moment and ordered the white Bettys from NAP. Ok, no more IM sneakers for me- I'm done!



I want to see a picture of all your IM's !!!&#128516;


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Scored a pair of Bekket's in Gris from Barney's on Madison last night.. And I'm visiting from Toronto this weekend too! It was meant to be!


----------



## Deborah1986

angelastoel said:


> I just received my Bekett sneakers in gris from net-a-porter, I reserved the black Bazils since march and they don't come in, now I hear the Bijenkorf already got them and I am getting so scared they won't be coming.... so at least now I have the gris....



I saw the bobby sneakers and this one in black today in the bijenkorf.


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I ordered the black Betty's...these shoes really are an obsession


----------



## mokummeisje

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> I saw the bobby sneakers and this one in black today in the bijenkorf.



How much are they there?


----------



## angelastoel

Deborah1986 said:


> I saw the bobby sneakers and this one in black today in the bijenkorf.



thanks, but I already did a prepayment at Buise, so I can't buy it anywhere else...


----------



## glamchloe

A Quick question, ladies!

Anyone who owns IM sneakers, are they made in France as well like dicker??

Thank you!


----------



## Brigitte031

glamchloe said:
			
		

> A Quick question, ladies!
> 
> Anyone who owns IM sneakers, are they made in France as well like dicker??
> 
> Thank you!



This season the Beketts/Bazils are made in Portugal. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but this season the Betty/Bobby is still made in China, same as previous seasons?


----------



## Deborah1986

mokummeisje said:


> How much are they there?



395 euro


----------



## Masafi

Girls do u know when are they going to receive stock of IM sneakers in net a porter?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Masafi said:


> Girls do u know when are they going to receive stock of IM sneakers in net a porter?


they just put the white bettys up so be quick, all the others are long sold out.


----------



## Masafi

CommeUneEtoile said:


> they just put the white bettys up so be quick, all the others are long sold out.



Oh thank I saw those, do u know when are they going to get beketts?? I want them so bad (((((


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Masafi said:


> Oh thank I saw those, do u know when are they going to get beketts?? I want them so bad (((((


 I doubt that they will receive any more beketts, they sold all colors  of this season already.


----------



## Masafi

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I doubt that they will receive any more beketts, they sold all colors  of this season already.



Ohhh my!! I was just able to get black ones. Anyways thank you for ur info


----------



## shootme

Masafi said:
			
		

> Ohhh my!! I was just able to get black ones. Anyways thank you for ur info



Where did you get the black bekket from? Lucky you!


----------



## mokummeisje

I have the taupe Bobby's and black Bazil's. Love the Bobby's the best. They are so comfortable and I can walk on them all day. (Bazil's don't fit my foot as well)  Now I want a pair of black Boston Bobby's but do I really need them?


----------



## gullet71

I just bought a pair of bazils from ESPEJTO 

I have been sneaking around here and lusting for these shoes for ages so I really hope I will love them 

Does anyone how the shipping time from ESPEJTO is ?


----------



## soholaleni

gullet71 said:
			
		

> I just bought a pair of bazils from ESPEJTO
> 
> I have been sneaking around here and lusting for these shoes for ages so I really hope I will love them
> 
> Does anyone how the shipping time from ESPEJTO is ?



Congrats! I don't know the shipping time for Espejto, but let us know how it goes because I preordered some boots from them and waiting for them to come.. Would be curious to know


----------



## monap_1981

After thinking about it for a while, I decided to go for Bobbys in taupe.  

Love the color, and it is a much more relaxed fit than the Beketts!


----------



## jen_sparro

Ladies, has anyone used a suede waterproofing/protection spray on their shoes at all? I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my white Bettys, and I'm thinking they will need some protection as white is so easy to get dirty (I have no plans to wear them in the rain or anything )... any recommendations?


----------



## meishe

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Ladies, has anyone used a suede waterproofing/protection spray on their shoes at all? I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my white Bettys, and I'm thinking they will need some protection as white is so easy to get dirty (I have no plans to wear them in the rain or anything )... any recommendations?



I use Apple Brand Rain and Stain repellent for my Dickers and Bobby's- no problems thus far, won't stain the suede. HTH


----------



## Jaded81

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Ladies, has anyone used a suede waterproofing/protection spray on their shoes at all? I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my white Bettys, and I'm thinking they will need some protection as white is so easy to get dirty (I have no plans to wear them in the rain or anything )... any recommendations?



I had some Colonil nano spray left so I used it on my dickers and white bettys. Looks ok so far.


----------



## jen_sparro

^thank you both for your recommendations  I need to order some Colonil for my Bal so might have a go with that... otherwise, Apple sounds good too!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Have u guys heard of a style similar to the Boston's & Betty's (essentially) called the "Booper"? It's a silver leather metallic version in the same styling more or less. 

I saw a seller post it on eBay & I was a bit surprised I'd never come across these.


----------



## Brigitte031

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> Have u guys heard of a style similar to the Boston's & Betty's (essentially) called the "Booper"? It's a silver leather metallic version in the same styling more or less.
> 
> I saw a seller post it on eBay & I was a bit surprised I'd never come across these.



The metallic version of the sneakers are called Bird I think. I've never heard of a Booper style....


----------



## GLuxeLady

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> The metallic version of the sneakers are called Bird I think. I've never heard of a Booper style....



I saw these on a listing for a reputable seller on eBay who always sells IM along w/ other designer goods...maybe this hasn't been released elsewhere but France?


----------



## Brigitte031

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> I saw these on a listing for a reputable seller on eBay who always sells IM along w/ other designer goods...maybe this hasn't been released elsewhere but France?



Ooh those are cool!!  haven't spotted these online anywhere but maybe other people will chime in if they've seen them irl.


----------



## shootme

Hi girls, for your IM sneakers how much dust bags for the shoes does 1 pair have? Like 1 dust bag for each shoe?


----------



## retrofaxie

shootme said:


> Hi girls, for your IM sneakers how much dust bags for the shoes does 1 pair have? Like 1 dust bag for each shoe?



2. one bag per shoe, 2 bags per pair.


----------



## Syma

^yes I received one dustbag per shoe


----------



## pipilinafie

shootme said:


> Hi girls, for your IM sneakers how much dust bags for the shoes does 1 pair have? Like 1 dust bag for each shoe?


I also have two dustbags per pair!!!


----------



## pipilinafie

Hey Guys!! My usual shoes size is UK5, US7.5-8, EUR 38 and I wear a size 38 Bazil and Bekett, so which size should i get in Bobby/Betty/Boston???


----------



## meishe

pipilinafie said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!! My usual shoes size is UK5, US7.5-8, EUR 38 and I wear a size 38 Bazil and Bekett, so which size should i get in Bobby/Betty/Boston???



I would go for a 38-- I am your size exactly and have the 38 Bobby's


----------



## Mygen

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> I saw these on a listing for a reputable seller on eBay who always sells IM along w/ other designer goods...maybe this hasn't been released elsewhere but France?



I actually tried the ones you have a picture of in Cannes  they are quite Nice, but i didnt buy them.


----------



## Cshotcoco

shootme said:


> Hi girls, for your IM sneakers how much dust bags for the shoes does 1 pair have? Like 1 dust bag for each shoe?


I got 1 dust bag a pair which sucks because when I tried to squeeze then in the bag the suede looked like it was rubbing  off.


----------



## meowmeow

shootme said:
			
		

> Hi girls, for your IM sneakers how much dust bags for the shoes does 1 pair have? Like 1 dust bag for each shoe?



I got two dust bags - one for each shoe


----------



## GLuxeLady

Mygen said:
			
		

> I actually tried the ones you have a picture of in Cannes  they are quite Nice, but i didnt buy them.



 I think they're cute, but I don't know if
I could really get away with wearing metallic trainers


----------



## shootme

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> I got 1 dust bag a pair which sucks because when I tried to squeeze then in the bag the suede looked like it was rubbing  off.



1 dust bag sucks! Go ask for another one.

How do you all protect your IM suede shoes? Do you spray it with anything?


----------



## Magda5

Is the sizing on the bobby's the same as the bekkets? for me the bekkets ran about a size too small.  I'm normally a 40 and just ordered a 41.  Should I also go for a 41 in the bobby's? (I wear a size 40 my dickers consistently)


----------



## meowmeow

Magda5 said:
			
		

> Is the sizing on the bobby's the same as the bekkets? for me the bekkets ran about a size too small.  I'm normally a 40 and just ordered a 41.  Should I also go for a 41 in the bobby's? (I wear a size 40 my dickers consistently)



I had to go a size up for Bekkets and my normal size in Bobby's.


----------



## fduff

Mygen said:


> I actually tried the ones you have a picture of in Cannes  they are quite Nice, but i didnt buy them.



Would you say they run true to size? (similar to the Bobby/ Betty?) I am the same size in her sneakers (low tops and high tops). TIA!


----------



## PriscillaK

Yay! Finally got my Bekett anthracites yesterday! So happy with it  after been on almost every waitinglist in Holland finally found a store that still had them! I ordered the Anthracite ones last week but when I saw the black ones yesterday I started to have mixed feelings! Love them! But the salesperson told me he already ordered black and white leather Beketts for the next season, they will arrive in january. )) can't wait!!!


----------



## licforever

PriscillaK said:
			
		

> Yay! Finally got my Bekett anthracites yesterday! So happy with it  after been on almost every waitinglist in Holland finally found a store that still had them! I ordered the Anthracite ones last week but when I saw the black ones yesterday I started to have mixed feelings! Love them! But the salesperson told me he already ordered black and white leather Beketts for the next season, they will arrive in january. )) can't wait!!!



Hi could you let,e know if this shop have any more left? Thank you


----------



## jellylicious

I am having doubts on my anthra bekkets. I love them but they seem to call out too much unwanted attention. I'm wondering if i should sell and get the bostons or bettys instead since i think they fit my lifestyle better now that I am older. What do you ladies think? I don't need 2 pairs of sneakers.


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I am having doubts on my anthra bekkets. I love them but they seem to call out too much unwanted attention. I'm wondering if i should sell and get the bostons or bettys instead since i think they fit my lifestyle better now that I am older. What do you ladies think? I don't need 2 pairs of sneakers.



Which sneakers do you have now?

Also, you look like a spring chicken from your photos! Bet you could pull it off!

I got the white Bettys and ordered the taupe Bobbys (a little nervous about the colour). Think they suit my style better


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Which sneakers do you have now?
> 
> Also, you look like a spring chicken from your photos! Bet you could pull it off!
> 
> I got the white Bettys and ordered the taupe Bobbys (a little nervous about the colour). Think they suit my style better



I have the anthracite Beketts. They also sort of make my feet look bigger-maybe i'm overthinking it. I saw your Bettys and looks so great on you-and can see the versatility-taupe Bobbys too! Great choices! I can't decide if i should let the Beketts go  and get either the white or black Bettys or Bostons (then again i have too many black shoes ). Probably need to decide soon before they all sell out.


----------



## meowmeow

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I am having doubts on my anthra bekkets. I love them but they seem to call out too much unwanted attention. I'm wondering if i should sell and get the bostons or bettys instead since i think they fit my lifestyle better now that I am older. What do you ladies think? I don't need 2 pairs of sneakers.



I totally get what you mean as I'm having the same thoughts with my gris.  I want to exchange for a pair of black Betty or Bekket as those would cost less attention.  Dilemma!! Lol


----------



## mokummeisje

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I am having doubts on my anthra bekkets. I love them but they seem to call out too much unwanted attention. I'm wondering if i should sell and get the bostons or bettys instead since i think they fit my lifestyle better now that I am older. What do you ladies think? I don't need 2 pairs of sneakers.



I'm with you! I ordered the black Bekkets and the taupe Bobby's. Love the taupe Bobby's and wear them all the time. The Bekket's are still in the box. Just a tad to much for my age, maybe? Especially when my son (7) told me they were 'teenager' shoes (way to kill the buzz, son). I'm sending them back and I'm getting the black Bobby's instead....


----------



## PriscillaK

licforever said:
			
		

> Hi could you let,e know if this shop have any more left? Thank you



The store has more pairs in different colours. They had only small sizes left of the Anthracite ones. The store is called Kabinet in Amsterdam. They don't have a webshop and they have a Facebook page, that's how I found them. I went to the shop and tried the green and the grey ones. Wanted the anthracite so I pre-ordered them and got a phone call on tuesday.


----------



## am2022

I have the black/ taupe bobbys and do wear them more when travelling, mall, movies...
I wear the high cuts mostly when attending sport events - never work nor church ...

so versatility wise, get the bobbys of course!!!
hope this helps jelly! maybe one pair of bobby and black becketts??? as the black becketts are so incognito if worn with proper clothes!!!
Hope this helps!



jellylicious said:


> I am having doubts on my anthra bekkets. I love them but they seem to call out too much unwanted attention. I'm wondering if i should sell and get the bostons or bettys instead since i think they fit my lifestyle better now that I am older. What do you ladies think? I don't need 2 pairs of sneakers.


----------



## jellylicious

meowmeow said:


> I totally get what you mean as I'm having the same thoughts with my gris.  I want to exchange for a pair of black Betty or Bekket as those would cost less attention.  Dilemma!! Lol





mokummeisje said:


> I'm with you! I ordered the black Bekkets and the taupe Bobby's. Love the taupe Bobby's and wear them all the time. The Bekket's are still in the box. Just a tad to much for my age, maybe? Especially when my son (7) told me they were 'teenager' shoes (way to kill the buzz, son). I'm sending them back and I'm getting the black Bobby's instead....


I'm so glad that I'm not the only one crazy like that. When a teenage boy of the street said "cool kicks", i nearly died!!!  Decisions, decisions...since i have lots of black shoes, should I go with a colored Bobby or white Bettys????


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I'm so glad that I'm not the only one crazy like that. When a teenage boy of the street said "cool kicks", i nearly died!!!  Decisions, decisions...since i have lots of black shoes, should I go with a colored Bobby or white Bettys????



Color Bobby...


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> I have the black/ taupe bobbys and do wear them more when travelling, mall, movies...
> I wear the high cuts mostly when attending sport events - never work nor church ...
> so versatility wise, get the bobbys of course!!!
> hope this helps jelly! maybe one pair of bobby and black becketts??? as the black becketts are so incognito if worn with proper clothes!!!
> Hope this helps!





tonkamama said:


> Color Bobby...


Thanks girls! Your input totally help!


----------



## meowmeow

mokummeisje said:


> I'm with you! I ordered the black Bekkets and the taupe Bobby's. Love the taupe Bobby's and wear them all the time. The Bekket's are still in the box. *Just a tad to much for my age, maybe? Especially when my son (7) told me they were 'teenager' shoes (way to kill the buzz, son).* I'm sending them back and I'm getting the black Bobby's instead....



I have decided to exchange my Bekett's for a pair of black Boston or Bobby Basket. Can anyone tell me if they are the same style with just different name because of color??   I know they both have 3.5 inch heel height ...


----------



## meishe

meowmeow said:
			
		

> I have decided to exchange my Bekett's for a pair of black Boston or Bobby Basket. Can anyone tell me if they are the same style with just different name because of color??   I know they both have 3.5 inch heel height ...



Boston has snakeskin print, Bobby is all same smooth suede--


----------



## meishe

meishe said:
			
		

> Boston has snakeskin print, Bobby is all same smooth suede--



(But yes, same style, different print)


----------



## meowmeow

meishe said:


> (But yes, same style, different print)



Thanks meishe! One more question ... I am guessing that Betty is also the same style with Boston and Bobby but in same black smooth suede?


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> I am having doubts on my anthra bekkets. I love them but they seem to call out too much unwanted attention. I'm wondering if i should sell and get the bostons or bettys instead since i think they fit my lifestyle better now that I am older. What do you ladies think? I don't need 2 pairs of sneakers.



You think you anthra sneakers call out attention. I have the blue/black Willows from last year. They really call out "look at me!" 

I don't know how to advise you. I can tell you from my experience that I never wore my Willows last year because I felt the same way. But this year I wear them all the time . I went from never wearing them to having a change of heart and now love them. I am no spring chicken either but now one seems to say, "Whoa, are you too old for those?!" Most adults say, "Wow, super cool sneakers!!" When I pick up my kids all the kids also come up to me and say, "I love your sneakers."

I think, if you have doubt, hang on to them and see how you feel after a while. If you find you still don't reach for them in a few months then sell them.


----------



## rhinabi

Magda5 said:
			
		

> Is the sizing on the bobby's the same as the bekkets? for me the bekkets ran about a size too small.  I'm normally a 40 and just ordered a 41.  Should I also go for a 41 in the bobby's? (I wear a size 40 my dickers consistently)



I am a 37 in dickers and 37 was fine in Bobby's. I'm 38 in the beketts.


----------



## meishe

meowmeow said:
			
		

> Thanks meishe! One more question ... I am guessing that Betty is also the same style with Boston and Bobby but in same black smooth suede?



Yep the Betty has the plain/smooth leather details--- all same style!


----------



## am2022

hi meow!
betty is leather and suede!



meowmeow said:


> Thanks meishe! One more question ... I am guessing that Betty is also the same style with Boston and Bobby but in same black smooth suede?


----------



## am2022

love kids as well.. so this is really fun!!





tb-purselover said:


> You think you anthra sneakers call out attention. I have the blue/black Willows from last year. They really call out "look at me!"
> 
> I don't know how to advise you. I can tell you from my experience that I never wore my Willows last year because I felt the same way. But this year I wear them all the time . I went from never wearing them to having a change of heart and now love them. I am no spring chicken either but now one seems to say, "Whoa, are you too old for those?!" Most adults say, "Wow, super cool sneakers!!" When I pick up my kids all the kids also come up to me and say, "I love your sneakers."
> 
> I think, if you have doubt, hang on to them and see how you feel after a while. If you find you still don't reach for them in a few months then sell them.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> You think you anthra sneakers call out attention. I have the blue/black Willows from last year. They really call out "look at me!"
> 
> I don't know how to advise you. I can tell you from my experience that I never wore my Willows last year because I felt the same way. But this year I wear them all the time . I went from never wearing them to having a change of heart and now love them. I am no spring chicken either but now one seems to say, "Whoa, are you too old for those?!" Most adults say, "Wow, super cool sneakers!!" When I pick up my kids all the kids also come up to me and say, "I love your sneakers."
> 
> I think, if you have doubt, hang on to them and see how you feel after a while. If you find you still don't reach for them in a few months then sell them.


Kids are so funny! I'm not a sneaker type so my son def didn't know what to make of it.  I'll def wait and see before i make a rash decistion. I hope i get more wear to justify the price tag. Maybe I'll order a pair of the bostons or bettys from NAP and see if I like them more. I could always do a return.


----------



## Magda5

Thanks for your replies rhinabi & meowmeow! I'll be getting my ecru beketts tomorrow (yay!) but I am loving on the bostons as well. this site is so so bad for my wallet!


----------



## licforever

PriscillaK said:
			
		

> The store has more pairs in different colours. They had only small sizes left of the Anthracite ones. The store is called Kabinet in Amsterdam. They don't have a webshop and they have a Facebook page, that's how I found them. I went to the shop and tried the green and the grey ones. Wanted the anthracite so I pre-ordered them and got a phone call on tuesday.



Thank you very much for your help, I will call them on friday..wish me luck.


----------



## meowmeow

Magda5 said:
			
		

> this site is so so bad for my wallet!



Tell me about it!!


----------



## Cshotcoco

Hello ladies FYI went to Barneys NY and they have the IM high top metallic gold Birds.


----------



## PriscillaK

licforever said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your help, I will call them on friday..wish me luck.



Good luck!! Hope they still have them  otherwise you can try Mayke.com?? They still have some IM bobby's and I know the black beketts did'nt arrive yet. I'm still on the waitinglist for the black ones there. They don't sell them online but maybe if you call them you can work something out


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Kids are so funny! I'm not a sneaker type so my son def didn't know what to make of it.  I'll def wait and see before i make a rash decistion. I hope i get more wear to justify the price tag. Maybe I'll order a pair of the bostons or bettys from NAP and see if I like them more. I could always do a return.



Yeah, they are funny. I think that is a good idea. Buy some bostons or bettys. Enjoy them and see if you reach for or wear your anthra beketts down the road. You might have a change of heart or you might sell them. I don't think you will have any problem selling them if you decide to in a few months.


----------



## licforever

PriscillaK said:
			
		

> Good luck!! Hope they still have them  otherwise you can try Mayke.com?? They still have some IM bobby's and I know the black beketts did'nt arrive yet. I'm still on the waitinglist for the black ones there. They don't sell them online but maybe if you call them you can work something out



Thank you you are very kind, I will keep you posted


----------



## mokummeisje

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I'm so glad that I'm not the only one crazy like that. When a teenage boy of the street said "cool kicks", i nearly died!!!  Decisions, decisions...since i have lots of black shoes, should I go with a colored Bobby or white Bettys????



I got the taupe Bobby's and wear them every day! I ordered the Boston Bobby's from Net-a-porter today and know will wear those all the time....love the white Betty's too but don't think I would wear those much in winter...


----------



## mokummeisje

meowmeow said:
			
		

> I have decided to exchange my Bekett's for a pair of black Boston or Bobby Basket. Can anyone tell me if they are the same style with just different name because of color??   I know they both have 3.5 inch heel height ...



Yes, all the Bobby's and Betty's are the same style. The difference in name is in the color and used materials. Betty's are made mostly out of leather (with some suede), the Bobby's are made of all suede. The Boston is a black Bobby with snake-effect leather. This same suede combo in Bekket is named Bazil...


----------



## jen_sparro

jellylicious said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not the only one crazy like that. When a teenage boy of the street said "cool kicks", i nearly died!!!  Decisions, decisions...since i have lots of black shoes, should I go with a colored Bobby or white Bettys????



My white Bettys should be delivered today, I can post some pictures if you like to help decide?


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Kids are so funny! I'm not a sneaker type so my son def didn't know what to make of it.  I'll def wait and see before i make a rash decistion. I hope i get more wear to justify the price tag. Maybe I'll order a pair of the bostons or bettys from NAP and see if I like them more. I could always do a return.


Speaking from my experience ~ believe me I am just too old to mention it here...LOL

I wore my anthra bekkets and black bazils like crazy since I got them!  I don't see "sneakers" in them and love the fact that they make my legs appear leaner and longer than they actually are ...  My mom once thought I was wearing short booties.  

I agree with you that you need to wear your bekkets more, try a pair of Bostons or Bettys and decide later.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> You think you anthra sneakers call out attention. I have the blue/black Willows from last year. They really call out "look at me!"
> 
> I don't know how to advise you. I can tell you from my experience that I never wore my Willows last year because I felt the same way. But this year I wear them all the time . I went from never wearing them to having a change of heart and now love them. I am no spring chicken either but now one seems to say, "Whoa, are you too old for those?!" Most adults say, "Wow, super cool sneakers!!" When I pick up my kids all the kids also come up to me and say, "I love your sneakers."
> 
> I think, if you have doubt, hang on to them and see how you feel after a while. If you find you still don't reach for them in a few months then sell them.


*tb ~* I heard you!!  I went from "no no not me" earlier this year to "yes yes so me" NOW...  

I think that 1st important step out of the house changes everything for me.  Now I am very much in love with my bekkets and bazils.....


----------



## LeeLee1098

Eeeee I just ordered the red Bobbys thru Barney's. I'm kinda super excited but a part of me is worried about pulling them off. Pshh. I can work it!!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> You think you anthra sneakers call out attention. I have the blue/black Willows from last year. They really call out "look at me!"
> 
> I don't know how to advise you. I can tell you from my experience that I never wore my Willows last year because I felt the same way. But this year I wear them all the time . I went from never wearing them to having a change of heart and now love them. I am no spring chicken either but now one seems to say, "Whoa, are you too old for those?!" Most adults say, "Wow, super cool sneakers!!" When I pick up my kids all the kids also come up to me and say, "I love your sneakers."
> 
> I think, if you have doubt, hang on to them and see how you feel after a while. If you find you still don't reach for them in a few months then sell them.



Well you are a pretty cool mom!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I have the anthracite Beketts. They also sort of make my feet look bigger-maybe i'm overthinking it. I saw your Bettys and looks so great on you-and can see the versatility-taupe Bobbys too! Great choices! I can't decide if i should let the Beketts go  and get either the white or black Bettys or Bostons (then again i have too many black shoes ). Probably need to decide soon before they all sell out.



I think regardless, you should get a pair of Bobbys or Boston's to see how you feel about it. You can always return them if it is not for you!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I have the anthracite Beketts. They also sort of make my feet look bigger-maybe i'm overthinking it. I saw your Bettys and looks so great on you-and can see the versatility-taupe Bobbys too! Great choices! I can't decide if i should let the Beketts go  and get either the white or black Bettys or Bostons (then again i have too many black shoes ). Probably need to decide soon before they all sell out.



Or get the bettys! Love mine!!!


----------



## fashiontattle

I'm so excited!! Finally found the bekkets I'd been looking for!!! I get them tomorrow &#128525;


----------



## chunkylover53

LeeLee1098 said:


> Eeeee I just ordered the red Bobbys thru Barney's. I'm kinda super excited but a part of me is worried about pulling them off. Pshh. I can work it!!



Love the red Bobbys! They looked super cute on Hilary Duff.


----------



## jen_sparro

My Bettys have arrived! Safe to say, any doubts I had are completely gone  I think another pair of Bettys will head my way again very soon  Pics to come once I get home from uni (DHL would deliver just as I leave for my class)...


----------



## LeeLee1098

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> Love the red Bobbys! They looked super cute on Hilary Duff.



I know! That pic pushed me to get them in red- I originally wanted black.


----------



## Masafi

shootme said:


> Where did you get the black bekket from? Lucky you!



Got they from net a porter, I was told that the wait list is huge but I got it 3 days after I have placed an order! Try contacting them directly, ask them to put u on a waiting list)


----------



## thrillseeker

Masafi said:


> Got they from net a porter, I was told that the wait list is huge but I got it 3 days after I have placed an order! Try contacting them directly, ask them to put u on a waiting list)



Ahh really? Lucky you  

Then again I don't understand how come I'm not informed and been on the waiting list for some time. Just wrote to their customer service.

ps. I'm just so tired of trying to find these online.


----------



## meowmeow

mokummeisje said:
			
		

> Yes, all the Bobby's and Betty's are the same style. The difference in name is in the color and used materials. Betty's are made mostly out of leather (with some suede), the Bobby's are made of all suede. The Boston is a black Bobby with snake-effect leather. This same suede combo in Bekket is named Bazil...



Thanks for the clarification!  You are the best


----------



## Masafi

thrillseeker said:


> Ahh really? Lucky you
> 
> Then again I don't understand how come I'm not informed and been on the waiting list for some time. Just wrote to their customer service.
> 
> ps. I'm just so tired of trying to find these online.



That's strange don't lose ur hope, just tell them that you have been waiting for a while now, they might do something about it;(

I am very sad for u

Wish you luck love))


----------



## runningbird

YAY! After placing an order 61 days ago my anthracite Beketts came in. Longest wait ever! Well worth it. The color is amazing. Dark grey with no brown under tones.

As far as sizing- I ordered a 38 (same as my Dickers, Bobby & Jenny's). They fit perfectly with thin socks. After a few wears they'll probably be even better. Just a wee snug right now. I definitely couldn't have sized up.


----------



## licforever

bagfan said:
			
		

> Yep ordered, will confirm sizing, once i try them. But thank again makes me feel better that it wil fit!



Hi, did you receive your Bobby and if the size fit? I am exact size as you and need help to select size. Thank you


----------



## Syma

GLuxeLady said:


> I saw these on a listing for a reputable seller on eBay who always sells IM along w/ other designer goods...maybe this hasn't been released elsewhere but France?



Yes the Booper is the metallic version of the Betty's. Matches have now got them in.


----------



## licforever

bagfan said:
			
		

> I thought I would post this as a separate thread, as many people ask questions about sizing (I was one of them) and it is not easy to find the relevant info in the long "IM wedge sneaker" thread - so hopefully helpful to the prospective buyers!
> Ok - I have finally received my Bobbys in the antracite suede. I have never tried them before, so was really worried about sizing, as I frankly do not understand the diffrence between Italin, French and European sizes - there is some suggested conversion that French runs one size small to Italian. I am 37 to 37.5 in majority of my European made shoes (which includes Italian, French, Spanish makes) with occasional 38 in some Louboutins. So according to the conversions I was supposed to go for 38 in Bobby's, but I went for 37 and, boy, I am gald I did! They are absolutely perfect in length - the tip of the sneakers tapers a bit, so I can feel light touch on the TOP of my big toe, but there is still a small space left in front of it. Most importantly though - they are quite wide, so my foot is "swimming" a bit inside, which is of course is ok for the sneaker, but 38 would have been absolutely too big. Admittedly my foot is on the narrow side, but nothing extraordinary. So French or no French sizing, it is still my regular 37 size! hopefully helps to those of you who are still wondering which size to get.



Thank you big help, I ordered in 37 I hope they fit me.


----------



## licforever

I wear EU and Italian size 37 but FR size 38 uk size 4. I have Dickers size 38 it's abit loose on me, but comfortable enough to keep them. However now I go for Booby 37. Hope i made the right choice I will get it sometimes next week.


----------



## LeeLee1098

runningbird said:


> YAY! After placing an order 61 days ago my anthracite Beketts came in. Longest wait ever! Well worth it. The color is amazing. Dark grey with no brown under tones.
> 
> As far as sizing- I ordered a 38 (same as my Dickers, Bobby & Jenny's). They fit perfectly with thin socks. After a few wears they'll probably be even better. Just a wee snug right now. I definitely couldn't have sized up.



Exciting!! Congrats! They look great!


----------



## tanya devi

There is indeed a Booper style in silver... It's up on LaGarconne now


----------



## Brigitte031

runningbird said:
			
		

> YAY! After placing an order 61 days ago my anthracite Beketts came in. Longest wait ever! Well worth it. The color is amazing. Dark grey with no brown under tones.
> 
> As far as sizing- I ordered a 38 (same as my Dickers, Bobby & Jenny's). They fit perfectly with thin socks. After a few wears they'll probably be even better. Just a wee snug right now. I definitely couldn't have sized up.



Swoon!!! As much as I love my red pair I'm still dying over this color combination. Congrats on finally getting your pair!!


----------



## runningbird

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Swoon!!! As much as I love my red pair I'm still dying over this color combination. Congrats on finally getting your pair!!



Thank you! I was beginning to think it might be winter before they came in.  I feel very fortunate.


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm a 37.5-38EU/UK5 (most of my shoes are 38 due to my wider feet), I ordered the Betty (leather/suede version of Bobby) in 38FR, width is perfect, length is perhaps a teeny bit too long (I have some heel slippage). 

Bobby/Betty, you should order the same size as your EU size ie. EU38= FR38


----------



## licforever

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> I'm a 37.5-38EU/UK5 (most of my shoes are 38 due to my wider feet), I ordered the Betty (leather/suede version of Bobby) in 38FR, width is perfect, length is perhaps a teeny bit too long (I have some heel slippage).
> 
> Bobby/Betty, you should order the same size as your EU size ie. EU38= FR38



Thank you big help


----------



## Porter

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> Love the red Bobbys! They looked super cute on Hilary Duff.






			
				LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> I know! That pic pushed me to get them in red- I originally wanted black.



Here's a pic of me in my red Bobbys last night for my first day in town for NYFW.  They were very comfy with some insoles especially for running around New York.  I paired them with an IRO skirt.  I LOVE the color and its actually very versatile.  I am going to try to drop in the Isabel Marant store today.  Uh oh...


----------



## LeeLee1098

Porter said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me in my red Bobbys last night for my first day in town for NYFW.  They were very comfy with some insoles especially for running around New York.  I paired them with an IRO skirt.  I LOVE the color and its actually very versatile.  I am going to try to drop in the Isabel Marant store today.  Uh oh...



I love this!! Mine just shipped yesterday! Excited to start figuring out outfits!! Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!


----------



## Magda5

I love your outfit Porter! 

I'm so confused! I just received my Beketts in Ecru, having sized up from my normal IM size... and while they fit perfectly in length I feel they are pretty wide!  I don't think I'll be keeping them. 

I'm now thinking I should give the Bobby's a shot.  Don't know if I should go for a neutral or a pair in a pop-of-color???


----------



## LadyV

Can someone please please please tell me where I can find black Willows or Bekkets in size 39? I'm not a fan of the snakeskin on the Bazils.


----------



## thrillseeker

Masafi said:


> That's strange don't lose ur hope, just tell them that you have been waiting for a while now, they might do something about it;(
> 
> I am very sad for u
> 
> Wish you luck love))



Nothing new. They told me that they don't know when will they get them. 
So back to beginning of waiting... but thanks for encouragement


----------



## demicouture

for anyone looking for the *white BETTY in 38*!

quick!!!

mytheresa.com has them, it says "sold out" but you need to click on the product to see they have them!

i love mine (even though i have not worn them out yet!)


----------



## gymangel812

got my first pair of IM sneakers, snake effect bostons. i think they're keepers, what do you all think?





















(sorry if you already saw these in the other thread, took better pics for better opinions, self note: do not stray from designer jeans, they are much more flattering than a&f ones )


----------



## Porter

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> I love this!! Mine just shipped yesterday! Excited to start figuring out outfits!! Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!


Woohoo!  You will love them! I'm so glad I got the red.  They look great with a lot of colors.  Can't wait to see your mod pics!



			
				Magda5 said:
			
		

> I love your outfit Porter!
> 
> I'm so confused! I just received my Beketts in Ecru, having sized up from my normal IM size... and while they fit perfectly in length I feel they are pretty wide!  I don't think I'll be keeping them.
> 
> I'm now thinking I should give the Bobby's a shot.  Don't know if I should go for a neutral or a pair in a pop-of-color???


Thank you Magda!  The Bobbys actually run wider than the Beketts in my experience.  Maybe you should get the Bobbys at a place with a good return policy.  Getting a neutral or bright colored Bobby will depend on your style.  I felt the red ones were very me, and they add a nice pop to a neutral outfit.  I'm thinking of getting the black Bettys at some point too. Love the leather/suede combo!




			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my first pair of IM sneakers, snake effect bostons. i think they're keepers, what do you all think?
> 
> (sorry if you already saw these in the other thread, took better pics for better opinions, self note: do not stray from designer jeans, they are much more flattering than a&f ones )


The Bostons look great!  Love the subtle python effect.  They will be great as every day sneakers since they're comfy and in a neutral shade.


----------



## runningbird

Porter said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me in my red Bobbys last night for my first day in town for NYFW.  They were very comfy with some insoles especially for running around New York.  I paired them with an IRO skirt.  I LOVE the color and its actually very versatile.  I am going to try to drop in the Isabel Marant store today.  Uh oh...



I love your outfit too.  The sneaks paired with the skirt is perfection.


----------



## Mygen

fduff said:
			
		

> Would you say they run true to size? (similar to the Bobby/ Betty?) I am the same size in her sneakers (low tops and high tops). TIA!



Sorry for my late reply. Imo they are tts


----------



## juneping

Porter said:


> Here's a pic of me in my red Bobbys last night for my first day in town for NYFW.  They were very comfy with some insoles especially for running around New York.  I paired them with an IRO skirt.  I LOVE the color and its actually very versatile.  I am going to try to drop in the Isabel Marant store today.  Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 1864117



looking hot...you inspired me to buy a iro skirt from yoox....



gymangel812 said:


> got my first pair of IM sneakers, snake effect bostons. i think they're keepers, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry if you already saw these in the other thread, took better pics for better opinions, self note: do not stray from designer jeans, they are much more flattering than a&f ones )



oh congrats!! love them on you....


----------



## fduff

Mygen said:


> Sorry for my late reply. Imo they are tts




Thank you!


----------



## Porter

runningbird said:
			
		

> I love your outfit too.  The sneaks paired with the skirt is perfection.


Thank you! I like pairing feminine pieces with the sneaks.




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> looking hot...you inspired me to buy a iro skirt from yoox....
> 
> oh congrats!! love them on you....


Yay! I LOVE my IRO skirt. I was lucky enough to get it as a steal on Evilbay. Can't wait to see a mod pic of yours!


----------



## licforever

Hi Everyone,
I just got my Bobby today size 37 however the edge of the top of the boots hard and hurting me a little. If anyone can advise me if the boots will get softer or the shoes too small? Thank you in advance.


----------



## insane-maryjane

I'm completely frustrated with the sizing. I initially bought the blue pair in a 37 at NAP when they first came out. I went with the fit advisor which said true to size. I'm a 37 to a 37.5 because my feet are wide. I found that the foot bed in length is fine. But because of the toe box area being shaped flat like a duck bill, it's a bit squished on the toes from above. I wore them around the house and thought, yeah, a 38 might be nice. 
I really wanted the Anthrazite so after spending a week calling all over Europe I finally found a pair in a 38. They arrived today and the fit is off. It's like the length is very spacious, but so is the rest of the sneaker. Mind you they still push down from above on the toes. I've pulled the velcro pulls as far as I can and then there's lots of slouch around the width, you know the widest part of the foot? And my feet are wide. Now the widest part is bunched up a bit due to tightening the velcro. Plus these look much more bulky on my feet then the 37's did. Now that I can compare them, I prefer the 37 fit better. They just look more neat and tidy on my feet and not slouchy and bulky. Plus the way they sit around my foot all over fits nicer and correctly. I know quite of few girls sized up, but honestly the fit IMO is terrible! I'm glad I had a chance now to try them a size up so I know not to buy a 38 again. I'm looking for Willow's and was waiting around for a 38. Not anymore!

I attached a few pics to show what I mean. Sorry for the poor quality as the lighting in my house today was quite dark. I did a side by side comparison to show how much wider one size up is. 
Anyone else have sizing issues?


----------



## what9ever

^Bummer, I see what you mean. Strange. That said, the blue is insanely gorgeous, so if one shoe was going to be more comfy at least it's those!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

insane-maryjane said:


> I'm completely frustrated with the sizing. I initially bought the blue pair in a 37 at NAP when they first came out. I went with the fit advisor which said true to size. I'm a 37 to a 37.5 because my feet are wide. I found that the foot bed in length is fine. But because of the toe box area being shaped flat like a duck bill, it's a bit squished on the toes from above. I wore them around the house and thought, yeah, a 38 might be nice.
> I really wanted the Anthrazite so after spending a week calling all over Europe I finally found a pair in a 38. They arrived today and the fit is off. It's like the length is very spacious, but so is the rest of the sneaker. Mind you they still push down from above on the toes. I've pulled the velcro pulls as far as I can and then there's lots of slouch around the width, you know the widest part of the foot? And my feet are wide. Now the widest part is bunched up a bit due to tightening the velcro. Plus these look much more bulky on my feet then the 37's did. Now that I can compare them, I prefer the 37 fit better. They just look more neat and tidy on my feet and not slouchy and bulky. Plus the way they sit around my foot all over fits nicer and correctly. I know quite of few girls sized up, but honestly the fit IMO is terrible! I'm glad I had a chance now to try them a size up so I know not to buy a 38 again. I'm looking for Willow's and was waiting around for a 38. Not anymore!
> 
> I attached a few pics to show what I mean. Sorry for the poor quality as the lighting in my house today was quite dark. I did a side by side comparison to show how much wider one size up is.
> Anyone else have sizing issues?



I donno both look maybe too narrow for you?  The 37s look cuter and better but they both look too narrow?


----------



## pipilinafie

insane-maryjane said:


> I'm completely frustrated with the sizing. I initially bought the blue pair in a 37 at NAP when they first came out. I went with the fit advisor which said true to size. I'm a 37 to a 37.5 because my feet are wide. I found that the foot bed in length is fine. But because of the toe box area being shaped flat like a duck bill, it's a bit squished on the toes from above. I wore them around the house and thought, yeah, a 38 might be nice.
> I really wanted the Anthrazite so after spending a week calling all over Europe I finally found a pair in a 38. They arrived today and the fit is off. It's like the length is very spacious, but so is the rest of the sneaker. Mind you they still push down from above on the toes. I've pulled the velcro pulls as far as I can and then there's lots of slouch around the width, you know the widest part of the foot? And my feet are wide. Now the widest part is bunched up a bit due to tightening the velcro. Plus these look much more bulky on my feet then the 37's did. Now that I can compare them, I prefer the 37 fit better. They just look more neat and tidy on my feet and not slouchy and bulky. Plus the way they sit around my foot all over fits nicer and correctly. I know quite of few girls sized up, but honestly the fit IMO is terrible! I'm glad I had a chance now to try them a size up so I know not to buy a 38 again. I'm looking for Willow's and was waiting around for a 38. Not anymore!
> 
> I attached a few pics to show what I mean. Sorry for the poor quality as the lighting in my house today was quite dark. I did a side by side comparison to show how much wider one size up is.
> Anyone else have sizing issues?


Yeap! I also have problems with sizes! I decided to stay with my normal size! I think they should have half sizes, because for me 38 small and 39 too big, I stay with 38, my feet are narrow but i feel something wrong with my Bekets, at first time it hurt, but while wearing they stretched out)


----------



## pipilinafie

And also insane-maryjane you should stay with 37, 38 are way too big for you!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Yeah, I'm sticking with 37's for sure. There's just no way the 38's work for me. There was overall such an extreme difference between the 2 in terms of how they hug the foot. I was really surprised, I didn't expect that.
Half sizes would be really nice. It seems 37.5 for me is almost always a safe bet.


----------



## jellylicious

NAP has the brown bekkets-all sizes!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

What is the smallest size the sneaker run? I recently bought the schutz sneaker which is really similar to the IM sneakers n they run one size bigger  so if the isabel maran sneakers have a better size den I'm going to order them


----------



## LeeLee1098

Eeeeeee!! After fighting with FedEx, I finally got my red Bobbys!!


----------



## Porter

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Eeeeeee!! After fighting with FedEx, I finally got my red Bobbys!!



Whoohoo!! Dontcha just love them?  Congrats and they look great with your cute outfits!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Can someone comment on the sizing ? TIA


----------



## am2022

LeeLee1098 said:


> Eeeeeee!! After fighting with FedEx, I finally got my red Bobbys!!


----------



## juneping

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What is the smallest size the sneaker run? I recently bought the schutz sneaker which is really similar to the IM sneakers n they run one size bigger  so if the isabel maran sneakers have a better size den I'm going to order them



they said the high top runs one size smaller...so order up
bobby...TTS..order your usual size

but i have narrow feet...for bobby i had to order up, the shoes were too short. HTH..


----------



## LeeLee1098

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Can someone comment on the sizing ? TIA



I wear a US size 6 and ordered a 36, my normal size. They fit fine in the width, I agree with the previous poster that they are a little short. Not uncomfortably short tho- I think it'd be too big to go up one size for me.


----------



## Brigitte031

Two outfits from last week wearing my IM sneakers! Also wearing an IM burnout tee with my Bettys.


----------



## brunarosso

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What is the smallest size the sneaker run? I recently bought the schutz sneaker which is really similar to the IM sneakers n they run one size bigger  so if the isabel maran sneakers have a better size den I'm going to order them



Hello,
EU Size 35 is the smallest.

Stefania


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LeeLee1098 said:


> Eeeeeee!! After fighting with FedEx, I finally got my red Bobbys!!



I want these!!!


----------



## JDN

Just got these in from
NAP...not sure what I was expecting knowing that it's metallic gold, but do u think this is too gold? I love it but idk if I would actually wear it...

Here are pics with and without flash....


----------



## meishe

JDN said:
			
		

> Just got these in from
> NAP...not sure what I was expecting knowing that it's metallic gold, but do u think this is too gold? I love it but idk if I would actually wear it...
> 
> Here are pics with and without flash....



I think these are really fun!!!


----------



## am2022

JDN.. keep keep keep.. ive been wanting the gold but I am on a ban.. until 2013.. hoping some gold ones are left by then.. 




JDN said:


> Just got these in from
> NAP...not sure what I was expecting knowing that it's metallic gold, but do u think this is too gold? I love it but idk if I would actually wear it...
> 
> Here are pics with and without flash....


----------



## am2022

JDN.. this is for you...

Rick owens metallic scarab jacket, Hermes kelly cut , Isabel Marant Bird!!!


----------



## Greentea

LeeLee1098 said:


> Eeeeeee!! After fighting with FedEx, I finally got my red Bobbys!!



Love!


----------



## jellylicious

Brigitte031 said:


> Two outfits from last week wearing my IM sneakers! Also wearing an IM burnout tee with my Bettys.
> 
> View attachment 1870590
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870591


Cute! 



LeeLee1098 said:


> Eeeeeee!! After fighting with FedEx, I finally got my red Bobbys!!


Congrats-they look great on you!



JDN said:


> Just got these in from
> NAP...not sure what I was expecting knowing that it's metallic gold, but  do u think this is too gold? I love it but idk if I would actually wear  it...
> 
> Here are pics with and without flash....


They are quite flashy but on foot they look so great! If you could carry them off, def they are KEEPERS!



amacasa said:


> JDN.. this is for you...
> 
> Rick owens metallic scarab jacket, Hermes kelly cut , Isabel Marant Bird!!!



Perfection!


----------



## *Sai*

I am desperate for these but they are sold out everywhere in London. Can anyone help me as to where I can purchase?


----------



## GLuxeLady

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Can someone comment on the sizing ? TIA



I had to order up on the bekketts but I ordered my regular size 39 on the betty's. I have long toes so that might explain why I had to order up on the high top trainers versus the betty.


----------



## JDN

meishe said:
			
		

> I think these are really fun!!!



Me too! Not sure how my dh will feel about them tho lol




			
				amacasa said:
			
		

> JDN.. keep keep keep.. ive been wanting the gold but I am on a ban.. until 2013.. hoping some gold ones are left by then..






			
				amacasa said:
			
		

> JDN.. this is for you...
> 
> Rick owens metallic scarab jacket, Hermes kelly cut , Isabel Marant Bird!!!



thanks amacasa! That is exactly how I would wear them!!!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! You owe us mod pics then!!!



JDN said:


> Me too! Not sure how my dh will feel about them tho lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks amacasa! That is exactly how I would wear them!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

amacasa said:


> JDN.. this is for you...
> 
> Rick owens metallic scarab jacket, Hermes kelly cut , Isabel Marant Bird!!!


 
You are so pretty!  Evertyhing goes perfectly here!


----------



## am2022

Hey handbag... no not me.. and i don't have the gold bird yet.. im lusting over it though... got this photo from none other than IFFAH who posts all these wonderful photos on celine and hermes forum.... she does a great awesome job!!!



HandbagAngel said:


> You are so pretty! Evertyhing goes perfectly here!


----------



## HandbagAngel

^   Sorry, I wasn't sure  LOL  Hope you will get your gold one soon!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

brunarosso said:
			
		

> Hello,
> EU Size 35 is the smallest.
> 
> Stefania



Thank you so Eu35 is like a us size 5? Where can you order them? So far I dony see any 35available .


----------



## Jantao16

Is the Bobby available on any website now? TIA!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does Isabel marant have their own official webiste ? Since wen you google it there is a bunch come out? Is isabelonlinestore.com legit?


----------



## Brigitte031

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Thank you so Eu35 is like a us size 5? Where can you order them? So far I dony see any 35available .



IM does not make a size 35. Her shoes start at 36.




			
				sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Does Isabel marant have their own official webiste ? Since wen you google it there is a bunch come out? Is isabelonlinestore.com legit?



No, that website is fake.


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:
			
		

> Yay!!! You owe us mod pics then!!!



Lol just put them on for my dh and got a funny reaction from him...I swear I should've recorded it...unsurprisingly, he does not like it...heart broken....


----------



## Masafi

Hello ladies do u know where can I buy IM sneakers from Sumer 2012 collection, my husband's step sister got them yesterday and since she is a show off and very arrogant I did to ask her where did she get them. Can u girls help me?


----------



## gymangel812

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does Isabel marant have their own official webiste ? Since wen you google it there is a bunch come out? Is isabelonlinestore.com legit?


Isabelmarant.fr is the official site



Masafi said:


> Hello ladies do u know where can I buy IM sneakers from Sumer 2012 collection, my husband's step sister got them yesterday and since she is a show off and very arrogant I did to ask her where did she get them. Can u girls help me?



Use the store locator on the official site. Most sneakers sell or pretty quick though.


----------



## am2022

My DH felt like that as well as he loves girly dresses and pumps but
Then our only son
Went " oh those are so
Cool mom" so there you go .... They're my official go to shoes when I'm with
Them except work  and church of course !!! 
Let's try some different outfits !!!


JDN said:


> Lol just put them on for my dh and got a funny reaction from him...I swear I should've recorded it...unsurprisingly, he does not like it...heart broken....


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:
			
		

> My DH felt like that as well as he loves girly dresses and pumps but
> Then our only son
> Went " oh those are so
> Cool mom" so there you go .... They're my official go to shoes when I'm with
> Them except work  and church of course !!!
> Let's try some different outfits !!!



Lol...well, my son is too young to know, but maybe some day...haha

My dh asked me if I was preparing to go to the moon in those astronaut shoes lol....

Just ordered a pair of The gray ones on NAP...will compare the 2 and see which one to keep....as crazy as it may sound, I think I like the gold ones....if only it had more silver on it, it would be a no brainer


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:
			
		

> My DH felt like that as well as he loves girly dresses and pumps but
> Then our only son
> Went " oh those are so
> Cool mom" so there you go .... They're my official go to shoes when I'm with
> Them except work  and church of course !!!
> Let's try some different outfits !!!



Lol meant to mention that My dh said that if I plan to wear them, make sure we are not out together bc he refuses to be seen in public with me wearing those gold sneakers....and when I showed him the pic that you posted, his remark was, "as you can see, she's alone" lol


----------



## soholaleni

Does anybody here have the beige Bobby's?? I would love to see some more pics of them...think I want this color!! TIA


----------



## licforever

Here are my beige Bobby 37


----------



## licforever

White Betty 38 got today from NAP at &euro;395. I must say 38 it's my IM shoes size.


----------



## LeeLee1098

JDN said:
			
		

> Lol just put them on for my dh and got a funny reaction from him...I swear I should've recorded it...unsurprisingly, he does not like it...heart broken....



So I told DH I was gonna wear my new sneakers out to dinner. He was indifferent. I came downstairs all excited (using my new Kate Spade Romeo and Juliet book clutch also) and he actually looked at me defeated, saying, "Those are pretty effing cute." Duh!! *\o/*


----------



## JDN

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> So I told DH I was gonna wear my new sneakers out to dinner. He was indifferent. I came downstairs all excited (using my new Kate Spade Romeo and Juliet book clutch also) and he actually looked at me defeated, saying, "Those are pretty effing cute." Duh!! *\o/*



Lol I wonder what he would think about the metallic gold ones...hahaha...my dh told me that we live in America, not Japan

Cute outfit, btw


----------



## jellylicious

licforever said:


> White Betty 38 got today from NAP at &euro;395. I must say 38 it's my IM shoes size.


Lovin' the Bettys! Im 38 too across the board on IM.



LeeLee1098 said:


> So I told DH I was gonna wear my new sneakers out to dinner. He was indifferent. I came downstairs all excited (using my new Kate Spade Romeo and Juliet book clutch also) and he actually looked at me defeated, saying, "Those are pretty effing cute." Duh!! *\o/*


Nice! Men are s l o w to fashion-my DH is the same way. But once they see it on you-then it's lights out!


----------



## am2022

That's the spirit! You look so cute  !!!
I'm out on a business trip and as usual Bobby's on the plane and walking around town  date night now he frowned on the Chloe wedges and so  I changed into old
Lanvin  flats .... Then he says why didn't you just wear your jeans and sneakers ??? Lol !!! 



QUOTE=LeeLee1098;22868922]So I told DH I was gonna wear my new sneakers out to dinner. He was indifferent. I came downstairs all excited (using my new Kate Spade Romeo and Juliet book clutch also) and he actually looked at me defeated, saying, "Those are pretty effing cute." Duh!! *\o/*[/QUOTE]


----------



## meowmeow

I finally decided to exchange the Bekett for a pair or Bobby.  I really like them and I can see myself wearing this style alot more than the Bekett.
But who knows, maybe I might try the Bekett again when I find the right color combo! 

Anyway, here is a picture I took tonight of the Bobby with my outfit.  (sorry for the mess in the background...). Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## soholaleni

JDN said:


> Lol meant to mention that My dh said that if I plan to wear them, make sure we are not out together bc he refuses to be seen in public with me wearing those gold sneakers....and when I showed him the pic that you posted, his remark was, "as you can see, she's alone" lol



This is hilarious!!



licforever said:


> Here are my beige Bobby 37



Thanks so much for sharing!! I really do like the beige!!



LeeLee1098 said:


> So I told DH I was gonna wear my new sneakers out to dinner. He was indifferent. I came downstairs all excited (using my new Kate Spade Romeo and Juliet book clutch also) and he actually looked at me defeated, saying, "Those are pretty effing cute." Duh!! *\o/*



What a great outfit..you look fabulous!


----------



## JDN

meowmeow said:
			
		

> I finally decided to exchange the Bekett for a pair or Bobby.  I really like them and I can see myself wearing this style alot more than the Bekett.
> But who knows, maybe I might try the Bekett again when I find the right color combo!
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture I took tonight of the Bobby with my outfit.  (sorry for the mess in the background...). Thanks for letting me share!



Cute outfit!!!  
Love he color of your Bobby's and love your jacket!!!


----------



## soholaleni

meowmeow said:


> I finally decided to exchange the Bekett for a pair or Bobby.  I really like them and I can see myself wearing this style alot more than the Bekett.
> But who knows, maybe I might try the Bekett again when I find the right color combo!
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture I took tonight of the Bobby with my outfit.  (sorry for the mess in the background...). Thanks for letting me share!



I did the same thing..except I exchanged my black Bazils for black Betty's...its a better choice for me. These look awesome on you!


----------



## LeeLee1098

meowmeow said:
			
		

> I finally decided to exchange the Bekett for a pair or Bobby.  I really like them and I can see myself wearing this style alot more than the Bekett.
> But who knows, maybe I might try the Bekett again when I find the right color combo!
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture I took tonight of the Bobby with my outfit.  (sorry for the mess in the background...). Thanks for letting me share!



You look great! Love this color!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

licforever said:
			
		

> Here are my beige Bobby 37



Love your beige &#57606;,now I'm just waiting until the hirshleifer store get more small size on stock, since I still have store credit with them . It a splurge after all consider I'm a student . Congrat on this pair. !!!!!


----------



## licforever

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Love your beige &#57606;,now I'm just waiting until the hirshleifer store get more small size on stock, since I still have store credit with them . It a splurge after all consider I'm a student . Congrat on this pair. !!!!!



Looking forward to see your bobby


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Thanks.  Wen u said 37, is dat a eu 37 or regular 37? I get all confused with sizing lol since I need a 5 or 5.5 in us size.


----------



## gymangel812

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thanks.  Wen u said 37, is dat a eu 37 or regular 37? I get all confused with sizing lol since I need a 5 or 5.5 in us size.



You can only order in whole sizes. I'm 6.5 us and 36.5 Euro and got a37.


----------



## Brigitte031

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Wen u said 37, is dat a eu 37 or regular 37? I get all confused with sizing lol since I need a 5 or 5.5 in us size.



A FR 36 is equivalent to a 5.5 US I think. 36 is the smallest shoe size IM makes. I'm a US 5 and all her sneakers fit me perfectly in 36 with thin socks on.


----------



## gymangel812

Oops just bought the blue bobbys. Was debating between the red and blue and blue seems to fit my wardrobe better.


----------



## LeeLee1098

gymangel812 said:


> Oops just bought the blue bobbys. Was debating between the red and blue and blue seems to fit my wardrobe better.



yay congrats! And funny bc earlier I was telling someone how I "accidentally" bought new boots. hehe


----------



## licforever

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Wen u said 37, is dat a eu 37 or regular 37? I get all confused with sizing lol since I need a 5 or 5.5 in us size.



My Normal EU size is 37.5 but French size is 38 and US 7 and UK 4. I wear Dicker 38, Dana 38, bobby 37( left foot touch snug not comfy after 4 hours walk ) my Betty is 38.
Isabel shoes is French size If you 5.5 you could go for 36 or 37 if your feet wide go for 37.  I am putting NAP size on please check its correct guide. Good luck


----------



## Fairy-bag

licforever said:


> White Betty 38 got today from NAP at &euro;395. I must say 38 it's my IM shoes size.



Congrats! Just bought them from NAP too, hope to receive them in a few days. I had the Bekett and sold them because they were too heavy, hope this pair is going to work better for me...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> A FR 36 is equivalent to a 5.5 US I think. 36 is the smallest shoe size IM makes. I'm a US 5 and all her sneakers fit me perfectly in 36 with thin socks on.



Thanks , now I finally noe wat size I hav to order and know that they r available in my size


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

licforever said:
			
		

> My Normal EU size is 37.5 but French size is 38 and US 7 and UK 4. I wear Dicker 38, Dana 38, bobby 37( left foot touch snug not comfy after 4 hours walk ) my Betty is 38.
> Isabel shoes is French size If you 5.5 you could go for 36 or 37 if your feet wide go for 37.  I am putting NAP size on please check its correct guide. Good luck



Ur inf is great , thanks. Now just waiting for the one I like from my Sa in my size


----------



## licforever

Fairy-bag said:
			
		

> Congrats! Just bought them from NAP too, hope to receive them in a few days. I had the Bekett and sold them because they were too heavy, hope this pair is going to work better for me...



Congrats, pls put pic of your Betty when you receive them. I love mine they are most comfortable pair.


----------



## kiabear3

IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.


----------



## Brigitte031

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.



Ah love your outfit!! The blue of the sneakers just POPS!!  You look fantastic!


----------



## gymangel812

kiabear3 said:


> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.



Cute!! Can't wait till I get mine. Glad to hear they are comfy!


----------



## meowmeow

kiabear3 said:


> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.



Wow, this picture is really making me want to get the blue!!  I walked in mine for the whole day on Sat as well and they are pretty comfy.


----------



## Fairy-bag

licforever said:


> Congrats, pls put pic of your Betty when you receive them. I love mine they are most comfortable pair.



Will do, they are on their way! Can't wait to receive them! 



kiabear3 said:


> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.



Congrats, nice color!


----------



## *Sai*

JDN said:


> Just got these in from
> NAP...not sure what I was expecting knowing that it's metallic gold, but do u think this is too gold? I love it but idk if I would actually wear it...
> 
> Here are pics with and without flash....


I just ordered these... How have you found yours?


----------



## Ilgin

kiabear3 said:


> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.


Cool outfit with blue Bobbys and AW bag!


----------



## licforever

Anyone knows where in Europe still have Betty in black size 38 in stock, and red Bobby  size 38. Thank you


----------



## mai-mai

meowmeow said:


> Wow, this picture is really making me want to get the blue!! I walked in mine for the whole day on Sat as well and they are pretty comfy.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/the-glass-slipper/1876040d1347856158-isabel-marant-hidden-wedge-sneaker-image-64668993.jpg


  Stunning IM blue you have there, very vibrant color and head turner...


----------



## LeeLee1098

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.



Love this color! You look great! 
Agree with the comfort! I wore my red Bobbys to a baseball game last night and it is just short of a mile walk to/from the stadium and my feet were just fine!


----------



## gymangel812

got my blue bobbys:


----------



## am2022

loving all the bobbys ladies!!!
the cobalt bobbies are to die for!!! congrats gymangel and kiabear...
meowmeow were taupe sisters!!!


----------



## jeeeska

Hey ladies, I've preordered the Bazil's in Ecru. I was wondering if any owners of the lighter colored IM sneaks have had issues with keeping the clean?

Wearing light colored shoes seems like asking for trouble...


----------



## JDN

*Sai* said:


> I just ordered these... How have you found yours?



I actually just sent them back and ordered the gray ones instead...i was hoping that there would be more brushed silver on the gold ones....but it didnt have as much silver as i had hoped....

let me know what you think when you get yours!


----------



## Lady_V

kiabear3 said:


> IM Bobby. They are really comfy and tts. I walked around in them for 8 straight hours.




gorgeous! love the whole look


----------



## wildfriend

Does anyone know where the Bobby sneakers are sold in the khaki color other than la garconne? I know the taupe and camel seem to be the more popular colors. Thanks!


----------



## GLuxeLady

wildfriend said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where the Bobby sneakers are sold in the khaki color other than la garconne? I know the taupe and camel seem to be the more popular colors. Thanks!



Have you tried Barney's? I saw them there last week.


----------



## wildfriend

GLuxeLady said:


> Have you tried Barney's? I saw them there last week.



Ah, the physical store? I will check...relatively new to the search. (I only saw the blue and red ones online). Many thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

Well jeez. I just bought the Bettys in black. Good job on the ban, Kristy.   I had been hoping and planning to get the Memphis boots, but then realized that with my lifestyle they wouldn't get much wear.  Sneaks, on the other hand, fit right in!   I will totally rock these at my kids' sports games!  I think the understated look of the Bettys along with the height-boosting wedge work perfectly with my wardrobe and I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## jadecee

Just want to use you guys as a sounding board.  Do you think having the Becketts in both gris and the anthracite is too much?  Or do you think they'll "match" with different outfits/colour schemes so it may be worthwhile to have both?

If you had to choose one, which colour would you prefer and why?

Any thoughts/comments would be great!  I'm trying to decide whether I should keep both or not.  Thanks!!


----------



## Brigitte031

jadecee said:
			
		

> Just want to use you guys as a sounding board.  Do you think having the Becketts in both gris and the anthracite is too much?  Or do you think they'll "match" with different outfits/colour schemes so it may be worthwhile to have both?
> 
> If you had to choose one, which colour would you prefer and why?
> 
> Any thoughts/comments would be great!  I'm trying to decide whether I should keep both or not.  Thanks!!



Both!

I prefer the anthracite though but that's only because I wear more navy, black, white, colors leaning a little more dark and/or cooler in tone. The Gris are warmer and would go more with golds, beige, warmer tones.

Think previously the consensus was anthra = leather leggings and gris = jeans. One color can be dressed up a tad more than the other.


----------



## EbonyDiva

Are the Beketts in Black or Anthracite long gone?


----------



## wildfriend

I've been reading through lots of the messages on here on sizing. Is there a consensus on the sizing for Bobbys? If I'm a US 9, a 39 in last season Dickers, I should get a 39 in Bobbys (based on what I've read)? My feet are slightly on the wide side.

Thanks!


----------



## jadecee

Brigitte031 said:


> Both!
> 
> I prefer the anthracite though but that's only because I wear more navy, black, white, colors leaning a little more dark and/or cooler in tone. The Gris are warmer and would go more with golds, beige, warmer tones.
> 
> Think previously the consensus was anthra = leather leggings and gris = jeans. One color can be dressed up a tad more than the other.



Thanks!  I'll have to go searching for the previous discussion!

I think I'll have to do some dress up this weekend to try out different outfits with the two colours...


----------



## runningbird

wildfriend said:
			
		

> I've been reading through lots of the messages on here on sizing. Is there a consensus on the sizing for Bobbys? If I'm a US 9, a 39 in last season Dickers, I should get a 39 in Bobbys (based on what I've read)? My feet are slightly on the wide side.
> 
> Thanks!



Everyone's feet are shaped differently, but if it helps I'm a US 8 & a 38 in Dickers, Bobby's, Jenny's & Bekkets.


----------



## oatmella

wildfriend said:


> I've been reading through lots of the messages on here on sizing. Is there a consensus on the sizing for Bobbys? If I'm a US 9, a 39 in last season Dickers, I should get a 39 in Bobbys (based on what I've read)? My feet are slightly on the wide side.
> 
> Thanks!



I think a 39 should fit you - Bobbys are quite roomy and not at all narrow imo.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Anyone heard anything about her making the Bekett in a 42?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hello ladies!

I took mine out today, again, haha.


----------



## wildfriend

Thanks runningbird and oatmella! 39 it is.


----------



## Brigitte031

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> 
> I took mine out today, again, haha.



Ahhh so pretty!!! Love your sneakers. A much rarer color for suuuuure. You look so nice and warm and layered up. Wish I could say the same. Weather has yet to cool even a little.


----------



## lette

Does anyone know if the beige Bobbys are still available anywhere?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Brigitte031 said:


> Ahhh so pretty!!! Love your sneakers. A much rarer color for suuuuure. You look so nice and warm and layered up. Wish I could say the same. Weather has yet to cool even a little.



I wore almost the same today and it was way too hot.  But it's around 13-15 degrees here at the moment, so it's definitely started to cool down a lot.

And yes, there should only be 30 pairs made of them.


----------



## am2022

Good job Kristy! can't wait for pics!!!





KristyDarling said:


> Well jeez. I just bought the Bettys in black. Good job on the ban, Kristy.   I had been hoping and planning to get the Memphis boots, but then realized that with my lifestyle they wouldn't get much wear.  Sneaks, on the other hand, fit right in!   I will totally rock these at my kids' sports games!  I think the understated look of the Bettys along with the height-boosting wedge work perfectly with my wardrobe and I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Well jeez. I just bought the Bettys in black. Good job on the ban, Kristy.   I had been hoping and planning to get the Memphis boots, but then realized that with my lifestyle they wouldn't get much wear.  Sneaks, on the other hand, fit right in!   I will totally rock these at my kids' sports games!  I think the understated look of the Bettys along with the height-boosting wedge work perfectly with my wardrobe and I can't wait to get them!!!



ITA with Ama, good job *Kristy*! You've been really good for 2012, you deserve a little bit of splurging. Please post pics of _all _your new pieces. I can't wait to see them and hear your thoughts.


----------



## Shopmore

I am slowly getting into the idea of a pair. I am size 6-1/2, what size should I get for the Bobby's?


----------



## gymangel812

shopmore said:


> i am slowly getting into the idea of a pair. I am size 6-1/2, what size should i get for the bobby's?


7


----------



## Shopmore

gymangel812 said:


> 7



Thanks! I hope the Barney's website gets more sizes in black.  They only have a 6.


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I'm finding that I love wearing my Betty's more than my bekketts, I think primarily because they're more versatile with my wardrobe than the bekketts (and call a lot less attention too). 

am I the only one? Lol


----------



## Shopmore

licforever said:


> Here are my beige Bobby 37



Do you wear any socks with these shoes?


----------



## LeeLee1098

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Do you wear any socks with these shoes?



I wear thin, teeny ankle socks.


----------



## gymangel812

LeeLee1098 said:


> I wear thin, teeny ankle socks.


i tried wearing ankle socks with my bazils/bobbys and i got raw spots from rubbing on my ankles so i'm switching to slightly higher ones. i'll probably wear a bit thicker ones too because i think they're a touch big.


----------



## meowmeow

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> So I'm finding that I love wearing my Betty's more than my bekketts, I think primarily because they're more versatile with my wardrobe than the bekketts (and call a lot less attention too).
> 
> am I the only one? Lol



You are not alone!  That's the reason I returned my Bekketts.


----------



## meowmeow

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> i tried wearing ankle socks with my bazils/bobbys and i got raw spots from rubbing on my ankles so i'm switching to slightly higher ones. i'll probably wear a bit thicker ones too because i think they're a touch big.



Me too.  I thought I would have to wear short socks but that didn't work out too good for me . I wore a pair of longer thin socks today and it felt much better!


----------



## GLuxeLady

meowmeow said:
			
		

> Me too.  I thought I would have to wear short socks but that didn't work out too good for me . I wore a pair of longer thin socks today and it felt much better!



I actually have scars close to my ankle due to the Velcro strap rubbing against them from the bekketts!  what gives?!


----------



## Brigitte031

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> I actually have scars close to my ankle due to the Velcro strap rubbing against them from the bekketts!  what gives?!



Yikes!!!  Sorry to hear that. Sounds super painful. 

I wear regular ankle socks with my Beketts same as my Betty's. Betty's give me blisters and the Beketts are like walking on clouds. I think it's one or the other depending on a person's feet and legs.


----------



## Shopmore

What are the major differences between the Bobby, Betty, and Boston (besides color)?  I am really unsure.


----------



## meowmeow

Shopmore said:
			
		

> What are the major differences between the Bobby, Betty, and Boston (besides color)?  I am really unsure.



I had the same question too a couple weeks ago when I just got hooked on the IM craze! See response below from mokummeisje 


Originally Posted by mokummeisje

Yes, all the Bobby's and Betty's are the same style. The difference in name is in the color and used materials. Betty's are made mostly out of leather (with some suede), the Bobby's are made of all suede. The Boston is a black Bobby with snake-effect leather. This same suede combo in Bekket is named Bazil...


----------



## Shopmore

meowmeow said:
			
		

> I had the same question too a couple weeks ago when I just got hooked on the IM craze! See response below from mokummeisje
> 
> Originally Posted by mokummeisje
> 
> Yes, all the Bobby's and Betty's are the same style. The difference in name is in the color and used materials. Betty's are made mostly out of leather (with some suede), the Bobby's are made of all suede. The Boston is a black Bobby with snake-effect leather. This same suede combo in Bekket is named Bazil...



Thanks for the explanation   I was staring at each style trying to figure it out.


----------



## dbaby

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> I actually have scars close to my ankle due to the Velcro strap rubbing against them from the bekketts!  what gives?!



Me too. There's prob a blood stain inside the Bekket tongue somewhere. I'm not sure why the sticky part of the Velcro faces out too, it has rubbed against the inside of the pillow tongue as well.


----------



## *Sai*

JDN said:


> I actually just sent them back and ordered the gray ones instead...i was hoping that there would be more brushed silver on the gold ones....but it didnt have as much silver as i had hoped....
> 
> let me know what you think when you get yours!


Oh I love mine. They are quite silvery gold so match any jewellery. I am worried about colour transfer though do u or anyone else on here have any issues with colour transfer. Ooh your grey sound lush


----------



## Fairy-bag

Here is my new pair of Betty. Love them!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Good job Kristy! can't wait for pics!!!





tb-purselover said:


> ITA with Ama, good job *Kristy*! You've been really good for 2012, you deserve a little bit of splurging. Please post pics of _all _your new pieces. I can't wait to see them and hear your thoughts.



Thanks, dear enabling friends!  The Bettys arrived yesterday and they are exactly what I was hoping for! 



GLuxeLady said:


> So I'm finding that I love wearing my Betty's more than my bekketts, I think primarily because they're more versatile with my wardrobe than the bekketts (and call a lot less attention too).
> 
> am I the only one? Lol



I've tried on the Bekkets and they are just a little too funky for my own personal style. They are a lot of look!  The Bettys, on the other hand, are more understated. It's all about what kind of impact you're looking for.  I like that the Bettys blend in with my outfit, instead of being a statement.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

oh noooooooo...mine arriving tom...not sure if I can rock these baby....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

gymangel812 said:


> got my blue bobbys:



oh my my!!! love love!!! can't wait to get mine mine!!!!


----------



## thebestchicken

Fairy-bag said:


> Here is my new pair of Betty. Love them!




They are beautiful ! I'd like to buy the same ones, but I'm wondering about the size. I'm a 38,5 (french size), and I bought a pair of Beckett last year in 38. They are comfy, but maybe a bit too small.... I'm afraid 39 would be too big.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

licforever said:


> Here are my beige Bobby 37



and this was my first choice! this looks so good on shorts


----------



## JDN

*Sai* said:


> Oh I love mine. They are quite silvery gold so match any jewellery. I am worried about colour transfer though do u or anyone else on here have any issues with colour transfer. Ooh your grey sound lush



Im wearing my gris beketts out for the first time today....they're not super comfortable on my toes, but i love the way they look =)

too bad my gold birds didnt have much silver in it....but im happy with gris and i dont think i need another pair...yet....


----------



## Fairy-bag

thebestchicken said:


> They are beautiful ! I'd like to buy the same ones, but I'm wondering about the size. I'm a 38,5 (french size), and I bought a pair of Beckett last year in 38. They are comfy, but maybe a bit too small.... I'm afraid 39 would be too big.


I would go for a 39. IMO a 38 would be too small.  I found the Betty to be a tad shorter than the Bekket


----------



## thebestchicken

Fairy-bag said:


> I would go for a 39. IMO a 38 would be too small.  I found the Betty to be a tad shorter than the Bekket




Thanks a lot ! 

But somehow, your opinion confuses me. I did some research, and everyone said the Betty would fit a little bit larger than the Beckett ! My Beckett are not exactly too small, but unconfortable in the toe area if I wear them for a long time.

I'm lost !

My dad was willing to order them tonight, I think we will order them tomorrow (my birthday is really soon)... I need to know the size at that time


----------



## Fairy-bag

thebestchicken said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> But somehow, your opinion confuses me. I did some research, and everyone said the Betty would fit a little bit larger than the Beckett ! My Beckett are not exactly too small, but unconfortable in the toe area if I wear them for a long time.
> 
> I'm lost !
> 
> My dad was willing to order them tonight, I think we will order them tomorrow (my birthday is really soon)... I need to know the size at that time



It's not easy to give advice on shoes but my experience is different... I found the toe area to be wider but shorter than the Bekket's (but definitely lighter.) Good luck choosing!


----------



## juneping

thebestchicken said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> But somehow, your opinion confuses me. I did some research, and everyone said the Betty would fit a little bit larger than the Beckett ! My Beckett are not exactly too small, but unconfortable in the toe area if I wear them for a long time.
> 
> I'm lost !
> 
> My dad was willing to order them tonight, I think we will order them tomorrow (my birthday is really soon)... I need to know the size at that time



depends on your feet...
i didn't try the high top but i tried the low top - bobby...the blue ones
bobby runs a little short so i had to size up. so you can see if your feet is on the wide side then you can order your usual size. but if your feet are narrow (like mine) and i suspect u need to size up to accommodate your longest toes....


----------



## juneping

Fairy-bag said:


> It's not easy to give advice on shoes but my experience is different... I found the toe area to be wider but shorter than the Bekket's (but definitely lighter.) Good luck choosing!



i think we understand each other perfectly...


----------



## Fairy-bag

juneping said:


> i think we understand each other perfectly...



 



juneping said:


> depends on your feet...
> i didn't try the high top but i tried the low top - bobby...the blue ones
> bobby runs a little short so i had to size up. so you can see if your feet is on the wide side then you can order your usual size. but if your feet are narrow (like mine) and i suspect u need to size up to accommodate your longest toes....



Exactly!!!


----------



## thebestchicken

Fairy-bag said:


> It's not easy to give advice on shoes but my experience is different... I found the toe area to be wider but shorter than the Bekket's (but definitely lighter.) Good luck choosing!





juneping said:


> depends on your feet...
> i didn't try the high top but i tried the low top - bobby...the blue ones
> bobby runs a little short so i had to size up. so you can see if your  feet is on the wide side then you can order your usual size. but if your  feet are narrow (like mine) and i suspect u need to size up to  accommodate your longest toes.... 	!



Thanks for both of your advices, very helpful ! 

My feet are narrow, so I guess I need to buy the 39... I was sure I was going to need the 38 until 2 hours ago lol. On a french forum, I was adviced to go by the 38.

I wish I could order both sizes, but I don't want to impose that expense to my dad 



If anyone else has another advice, please help


----------



## meelou

Hi Everyone,
I need some help - I bought the olive "kaki" bekket wedges and the inner "Isabel Marant" label is rubbing off! 
Has anyone else experienced the same thing???


----------



## Brigitte031

^You mean on the insole? I think my Bettys are rubbing off but that's expected for me since my foot and sock are in there rubbing all the time...


----------



## meelou

Brigitte031 said:


> ^You mean on the insole? I think my Bettys are rubbing off but that's expected for me since my foot and sock are in there rubbing all the time...


Yes just on the insole - I've only worn them once and the dye is already to start to rub off. I bought them off a work acquaintance who had them new in the box from luisaviaroma (apparently) - I'm just a little paranoid I guess.


----------



## dbaby

meelou said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I need some help - I bought the olive "kaki" bekket wedges and the inner "Isabel Marant" label is rubbing off!
> Has anyone else experienced the same thing???



Yes mine definitely started rubbing off after a few wears. You can tape over it if it bothers you!


----------



## eifitcon

Any news/info for the SS13 colors for the sneakers yet?


----------



## juneping

eifitcon said:


> Any news/info for the SS13 colors for the sneakers yet?



mandi from find me a muse got some insight...
http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/08/isabel-marant-ss13-shoes-sneak-peak.html


----------



## licforever

I wear  French size 38 I bought  bobby 37 is fit well without sock, with sock is too short for my left foot. I bought a Betty size 38 ,at first they fit well, but after a day worn they expand and now too big for me. I think you could go for 38 because of bobby and Betty seem to expand.


----------



## licforever

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Do you wear any socks with these shoes?



Bobby 37 I wear no socks, I found them more comfy for 37. I have Betty size 38 I have to wear socks as its a slight too big for my feet. Hope this help.


----------



## licforever

wildfriend said:
			
		

> I've been reading through lots of the messages on here on sizing. Is there a consensus on the sizing for Bobbys? If I'm a US 9, a 39 in last season Dickers, I should get a 39 in Bobbys (based on what I've read)? My feet are slightly on the wide side.
> 
> Thanks!



Go for 39, I wear dicker 38 a bit loose, I have Betty 38 and I found them a bit loose on my feet as well.


----------



## licforever

jeeeska said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I've preordered the Bazil's in Ecru. I was wondering if any owners of the lighter colored IM sneaks have had issues with keeping the clean?
> 
> Wearing light colored shoes seems like asking for trouble...



I have beige Bobby, and I have no issue with keeping it clean, I found them look nicer with age as well.


----------



## lilias_13

I've been following this thread for a few weeks now while waiting for my black bazils pre-ordered at a local store. They were supposed to arrive this week. So imagine my anger and disappointment when I called the store today and were told they don't know if they'll be receiving them at all !!! 

Soooo disappointed even more because I had quite a few opportunities to buy from other stores the red and anthra beckett and the beige bazil, but I sad nooo, I'll wait for my pre-order. Meanwhile they are all sold out 

So if any of you dears can tell me where I can get a pair of size 36 high top in ANY color online and especially the darker colors (black, anthra, grey), I would be forever grateful.


----------



## lilias_13

JDN did you order your grey ones online? 

Can you please tell me where? 

thnx



JDN said:


> I actually just sent them back and ordered the gray ones instead...i was hoping that there would be more brushed silver on the gold ones....but it didnt have as much silver as i had hoped....
> 
> let me know what you think when you get yours!


----------



## lilias_13

Reading back a few pages I can see there are still some of you ordering or pre-ordering from the 2012 colors.

So there is still hope ?:wondering


----------



## JDN

lilias_13 said:
			
		

> JDN did you order your grey ones online?
> 
> Can you please tell me where?
> 
> thnx



Yes I got them from net a porter last week...la Garconne has some in a lighter color right now i think


----------



## thebestchicken

We just ordered the white Betty's on NAP. I'm so excited ! I hope they will ship them really soon ! 

I bought the 38, it was what was most commonly adviced by TPFER and the ladies on a french forum.


----------



## lilias_13

Thanks JDN, but unfortunately not in size 36.


----------



## Shea

Can somebody please tell me the difference the between the Bekett and Bazil sneaker? I keep looking at both and cannot seem to be able to spot the difference.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Shea said:


> Can somebody please tell me the difference the between the Bekett and Bazil sneaker? I keep looking at both and cannot seem to be able to spot the difference.



The Bazil has "snake"-skin on the sides, which Bekett doesn't.


----------



## licforever

Excuse my pose lol


----------



## jellylicious

licforever said:


> Excuse my pose lol



These are fun! They look really cute on you.


----------



## licforever

jellylicious said:
			
		

> These are fun! They look really cute on you.



Thank you. I am looking to get another colors lol.


----------



## wildfriend

licforever said:


> Go for 39, I wear dicker 38 a bit loose, I have Betty 38 and I found them a bit loose on my feet as well.



Thanks--I received my Bobbys in a 39 yesterday and they fit! Hooray! Been wearing them around the house just to get a feel for them and to try them out with different types of socks. 

Mostly I am shocked by how comfortable they are, because I was worried about the heel height. I am *not* a heel person, and can't walk around in them much at all. I wear flat sandals all summer long and loafers and flat boots most of the winter. But these don't really feel too heel like at all, and they're easy to walk in.

Question: I noticed you said you wear yours without socks. I tried that for a while, and they do feel comfortable, but I kind of don't want to wear them sockless (I just don't like doing that with any shoes whenever possible). And I worry about toe rub. 

I can't seem to find the right type of sock that works though. Ones that are short slip down, and ones that are taller show at the top, which kind of ruins the look...so curious if people have specific brands that really work.


----------



## licforever

wildfriend said:
			
		

> Thanks--I received my Bobbys in a 39 yesterday and they fit! Hooray! Been wearing them around the house just to get a feel for them and to try them out with different types of socks.
> 
> Mostly I am shocked by how comfortable they are, because I was worried about the heel height. I am *not* a heel person, and can't walk around in them much at all. I wear flat sandals all summer long and loafers and flat boots most of the winter. But these don't really feel too heel like at all, and they're easy to walk in.
> 
> Question: I noticed you said you wear yours without socks. I tried that for a while, and they do feel comfortable, but I kind of don't want to wear them sockless (I just don't like doing that with any shoes whenever possible). And I worry about toe rub.
> 
> I can't seem to find the right type of sock that works though. Ones that are short slip down, and ones that are taller show at the top, which kind of ruins the look...so curious if people have specific brands that really work.



Congrats! I am looking for perfect socks for them as well. Pls put some pictures of you wearing Bobby. I am sure you are looking to get more color in the future


----------



## Shea

caroulemapoulen said:


> The Bazil has "snake"-skin on the sides, which Bekett doesn't.



Thank you so much, I focused on the design and couldn't spot the difference, which is the "fabric". Thanks for the clarification


----------



## jellylicious

wildfriend said:


> Thanks--I received my Bobbys in a 39 yesterday and they fit! Hooray! Been wearing them around the house just to get a feel for them and to try them out with different types of socks.
> 
> Mostly I am shocked by how comfortable they are, because I was worried about the heel height. I am *not* a heel person, and can't walk around in them much at all. I wear flat sandals all summer long and loafers and flat boots most of the winter. But these don't really feel too heel like at all, and they're easy to walk in.
> 
> Question: I noticed you said you wear yours without socks. I tried that for a while, and they do feel comfortable, but I kind of don't want to wear them sockless (I just don't like doing that with any shoes whenever possible). And I worry about toe rub.
> 
> I can't seem to find the right type of sock that works though. Ones that are short slip down, and ones that are taller show at the top, which kind of ruins the look...so curious if people have specific brands that really work.


Congrats! For socks, try Hue-they make great thin and ankle low ones and comes in a package of 6. I wear them with the beketts and dickers and works great with no slippage.


----------



## wildfriend

licforever said:


> Congrats! I am looking for perfect socks for them as well. Pls put some pictures of you wearing Bobby. I am sure you are looking to get more color in the future



That's what I'm afraid of! I'm probably the least adventurous person in terms of footwear on this forum. I was hoping this would be my one and only purchase of these sneakers, so I really fretted about choosing the color. At first I was really set on a beige pair, but then I thought they'd get too dirty and my wardrobe isn't that light in general. Then I was set on black, but then thought it was a little too severe. I veered toward taupe, and finally settled on khaki. I hesitated again when I saw the new colors released for spring, when one of them was anthracite. I wanted something pretty dark, but not black, basically. Something I could wear with black, but also with dark blue jeans.

Anyway, seeing everyone rock the colors, etc. might change my mind.

My guys are out drying from their Apple spray bath right now, and then I've got a flight to catch, but I plan to post photos when I get back.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## wildfriend

jellylicious said:


> Congrats! For socks, try Hue-they make great thin and ankle low ones and comes in a package of 6. I wear them with the beketts and dickers and works great with no slippage.



Thank you! I'm definitely going to give these a try. My current ankle socks are too cheap I reckon, haha.


----------



## kimmiecouture

i´ve desperately been searching isabel marant sites for a good deal on a pair of authentic isabel marant sneakers and i think i finally found one maybe two if anyone could shed some light on my finds.  http://www.isabelmarantshopping.com/authentic-isabel-marant-sneakers http://www.isabelmarantsneakerssca.com/suede-navy-beige-isabel-marant-hightop-sneakers-p-2.html http://isabelmarantsneakersstore.info/isabel-marant-bekket-hightop-suede-sneakers-p-3.html


----------



## juneping

kimmiecouture said:


> i´ve desperately been searching isabel marant sites for a good deal on a pair of authentic isabel marant sneakers and i think i finally found one maybe two if anyone could shed some light on my finds.  http://www.isabelmarantshopping.com/authentic-isabel-marant-sneakers http://www.isabelmarantsneakerssca.com/suede-navy-beige-isabel-marant-hightop-sneakers-p-2.html http://isabelmarantsneakersstore.info/isabel-marant-bekket-hightop-suede-sneakers-p-3.html



the pictures are like stock photos from other sites but i don't think this site is legit. and i don't believe real IM sneakers are that inexpensive...too good to be true.


----------



## licforever

kimmiecouture said:
			
		

> i´ve desperately been searching isabel marant sites for a good deal on a pair of authentic isabel marant sneakers and i think i finally found one maybe two if anyone could shed some light on my finds.  http://www.isabelmarantshopping.com/authentic-isabel-marant-sneakers http://www.isabelmarantsneakerssca.com/suede-navy-beige-isabel-marant-hightop-sneakers-p-2.html http://isabelmarantsneakersstore.info/isabel-marant-bekket-hightop-suede-sneakers-p-3.html



Hi this is fake, if you look at bobby shoes they are completely fake, there are some tell tell sign on bobby white one. Pls go to NAP or Mayke, in US I think Barney's still have some left.


----------



## gymangel812

kimmiecouture said:


> i´ve desperately been searching isabel marant sites for a good deal on a pair of authentic isabel marant sneakers and i think i finally found one maybe two if anyone could shed some light on my finds.  http://www.isabelmarantshopping.com/authentic-isabel-marant-sneakers http://www.isabelmarantsneakerssca.com/suede-navy-beige-isabel-marant-hightop-sneakers-p-2.html http://isabelmarantsneakersstore.info/isabel-marant-bekket-hightop-suede-sneakers-p-3.html


you likely aren't going to get a good deal on an authentic pairs. they usually sell out at full price. you might get lucky on ebay on a used pair but you have to worry about fakes.


----------



## mokummeisje

kimmiecouture said:
			
		

> i´ve desperately been searching isabel marant sites for a good deal on a pair of authentic isabel marant sneakers and i think i finally found one maybe two if anyone could shed some light on my finds.  http://www.isabelmarantshopping.com/authentic-isabel-marant-sneakers http://www.isabelmarantsneakerssca.com/suede-navy-beige-isabel-marant-hightop-sneakers-p-2.html http://isabelmarantsneakersstore.info/isabel-marant-bekket-hightop-suede-sneakers-p-3.html



Those do not look real to me....When the price is to good to be true it usually is. Stay with Barneys, La Garconne, netaporter.com


----------



## retrofaxie

am i being too picky? i ordered the red bobby from barneys about 2 wks ago, well i was bummed when they arrived because very visible glue was on the shoe around the top on the suede. it can clearly be seen if i look down on them small but big enough like this much __ long. also theres a ting bit on the bottom part and part of the suede looks worn out. they are sold out of my size so i cant order another pair, i really love them but i dont want something that suppose to be new, but have conditions already. i think i will just return them though.


----------



## tanya devi

This is the exact reason I sent back the Boston's I ordered from LG~~ glue everywhere!! If you are picky please know you are not alone


----------



## sep

I've been living in my black Bazils for 3 weeks now so I've been seriously stalking websites waiting to get another color in my size...  Today was my lucky day!  Got the gray ones from net-a-porter!   Hopefully they don't cancel my order!


----------



## thebestchicken

I finally got my beautiful white Betty. I love them ! Net a porter package was beautiful too. The 38 is the right size. I'll post pictures tonight. 

The only thing is that they are made in China. It is somehow disappointing. My Becketts, bought in June 2011 were made in Portugal... Does it bother you too ?


----------



## AEGIS

caroulemapoulen said:


> The Bazil has "snake"-skin on the sides, which Bekett doesn't.




i've been wondering for eons. thanks! i am hoping to find a taupe pair or olive in the next few months. like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLL-FALL-2...30365?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2576037e3d

do you know if this color will be re-released?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

AEGIS said:


> i've been wondering for eons. thanks! i am hoping to find a taupe pair or olive in the next few months. like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLL-FALL-2...30365?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2576037e3d
> 
> do you know if this color will be re-released?



I don't think any colors will be, sorry.


----------



## AEGIS

caroulemapoulen said:


> I don't think any colors will be, sorry.


----------



## JDN

Wore my Gris beketts twice last week and am anxious to wear them again...finally have a day off tomorrow so I get to wear them...yay!!!


----------



## am2022

JDN.. you got to show us the gris... with the bal jacket as well



JDN said:


> Wore my Gris beketts twice last week and am anxious to wear them again...finally have a day off tomorrow so I get to wear them...yay!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> JDN.. you got to show us the gris... with the bal jacket as well



Thank you for showing me this place!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

My most recent anthracite  IMs....thank you for letting me share


----------



## so_sofya1985

And the green fringe booties.... Not sure of the name


----------



## am2022

Green Jacob booties!!!
Lovely!!! raradarling owns a pair !!
Pls post this on the marant boot thread as well!!! 



so_sofya1985 said:


> And the green fringe booties.... Not sure of the name


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:
			
		

> JDN.. you got to show us the gris... with the bal jacket as well



Hopefully it will be cool tomorrow


----------



## JDN

Gris beketts...sorry amacasa...too hot for the bal jacket lol


----------



## jadecee

JDN said:


> Gris beketts...sorry amacasa...too hot for the bal jacket lol



Looks great on you!  I can't wait to pull mine out when the weather gets nicer again... next spring/summer


----------



## JDN

jadecee said:
			
		

> Looks great on you!  I can't wait to pull mine out when the weather gets nicer again... next spring/summer



Thanks  spring/summer? Where do you live?


----------



## so_sofya1985

JDN said:
			
		

> Gris beketts...sorry amacasa...too hot for the bal jacket lol



Darn looking at your pic I regret letting them go.....


----------



## JDN

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Darn looking at your pic I regret letting them go.....



So glad I decided to order them...love this color combination


----------



## so_sofya1985

JDN said:
			
		

> So glad I decided to order them...love this color combination



I hesitated 1 hour and boom...... Here in the uk you don't order- you wait and pray hahaha


----------



## Jdacosta

Hi, Im so excited because I just ordered a pair of bobbys  I got a size 38, I was wondering if these run true to sizea nd fit comfy with size UK 5 feet, praying over here!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jdacosta said:
			
		

> Hi, Im so excited because I just ordered a pair of bobbys  I got a size 38, I was wondering if these run true to sizea nd fit comfy with size UK 5 feet, praying over here!



They are French size so run size smaller. For example, I wear size fr 41 in bobby, which is 40 it (or eu) which is 7uk hence uk 5 would be 38it or 39 fr.


----------



## Jdacosta

so_sofya1985 said:


> They are French size so run size smaller. For example, I wear size fr 41 in bobby, which is 40 it (or eu) which is 7uk hence uk 5 would be 38it or 39 fr.



OMG is there no way these shoes get bigger when worn, 
thing is I do fit into some size 4's when been loosened, will that be possible or should i change the order?


----------



## Jdacosta

thanks for all this info on bobby sizes,

I just ordered a pair of bobbys in FR38 And Im normally a EU38 / UK5 so Im praying they fit well, you guys have made me feel better about the sizings, thanks


----------



## thebestchicken

I am an english size 5 and both my Becketts and my Bettys are 38 and they fit just fine !


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jdacosta said:
			
		

> OMG is there no way these shoes get bigger when worn,
> thing is I do fit into some size 4's when been loosened, will that be possible or should i change the order?



Oummm, I am scared to give you an advise but all my friends who have IMs they say they run one size small due to French sizing... I don't feel my shows have gotten loose over time. Depends if you are a full size I guess?


----------



## Jdacosta

I just measured my feet and they are between a UK4.5/5 EUR37.5/38 

so if they don't fit ill have to exchange or sell them 

thank for your advice


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jdacosta said:
			
		

> I just measured my feet and they are between a UK4.5/5 EUR37.5/38
> 
> so if they don't fit ill have to exchange or sell them
> 
> thank for your advice



Then could be ok. Do let us know when it arrives..... I'm curious


----------



## DollyAntics

French and Italian shoe sizes are the same an Italian 39 is the same as a French 39, both European. However the IM sneakers run one size small, I am a true size 38 but I ALWAYS take a size 39 in the IM hightops. I hope this helps!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> French and Italian shoe sizes are the same an Italian 39 is the same as a French 39, both European. However the IM sneakers run one size small, I am a true size 38 but I ALWAYS take a size 39 in the IM hightops. I hope this helps!



I saw the conversion and it's says French is different to the rest of eu sizing. I guess all sites are different.


----------



## jen_sparro

Jdacosta said:


> Hi, Im so excited because I just ordered a pair of bobbys  I got a size 38, I was wondering if these run true to sizea nd fit comfy with size UK 5 feet, praying over here!



I'm a UK5, EU 37.5-38, and I ordered my Bettys in a FR38 and they fit perfectly


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladies here goes: in the moment of heat I bought a pair of gold beckets. I'm struggling to wear them, they somehow seem narrower than usual suede ones and the colour is hard to pull off... Any ideas what sort of jeans to pair it with?


----------



## DollyAntics

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I saw the conversion and it's says French is different to the rest of eu sizing. I guess all sites are different.



It's 100% not different. I have no idea why it would say that. Very misleading.


----------



## so_sofya1985

DollyAntics said:


> It's 100% not different. I have no idea why it would say that. Very misleading.



i am attaching a screen print from net-a-porter sizing guide. French and IT sizes are different....i don't think Net-a-porter would get it this wrong?


----------



## so_sofya1985

fyi....matches fashion have booper in gold, almost in all sizes apart from mine....in case anyone is on the hunt?


----------



## Jdacosta

jen_sparro said:


> I'm a UK5, EU 37.5-38, and I ordered my Bettys in a FR38 and they fit perfectly



This definitely gives me hope LOL

yes i will let you guys know when they arrive. 

If FR is same as EU sizes, i don't think ill have a problem but we will see. Thanks everyone.


----------



## DollyAntics

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> i am attaching a screen print from net-a-porter sizing guide. French and IT sizes are different....i don't think Net-a-porter would get it this wrong?



Yep seen it but Isabel Marant (and even Christian Louboutin) uses European sizing...All of my shoes are 38 from Marant, Prada, Alaia, Celine, Louboutin, Louis Vuitton etc etc...the only exception is the hightop trainer from Marant, I have eight pairs and they are all 39's...I think that style just runs small, the low top bobby/betty fit more true size...


----------



## so_sofya1985

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> Yep seen it but Isabel Marant (and even Christian Louboutin) uses European sizing...All of my shoes are 38 from Marant, Prada, Alaia, Celine, Louboutin, Louis Vuitton etc etc...the only exception is the hightop trainer from Marant, I have eight pairs and they are all 39's...I think that style just runs small, the low top bobby/betty fit more true size...



Will just nod in agreement..... Perhaps you are right


----------



## DollyAntics

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Will just nod in agreement..... Perhaps you are right



I just checked on My Theresa if you click on a pair of Marant shoes the size/fit tabs says, European sizing...anyway best of luck to those hunting for them!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> I just checked on My Theresa if you click on a pair of Marant shoes the size/fit tabs says, European sizing...anyway best of luck to those hunting for them!



What's ur view on silver bobbys?


----------



## am2022

nice JDN... gris is just very pretty!!! I have mine all boxed up and brand new... I never seem to find the time now to use my trainers...   I need a vacation!



JDN said:


> Gris beketts...sorry amacasa...too hot for the bal jacket lol


----------



## licforever

Jdacosta said:
			
		

> I just measured my feet and they are between a UK4.5/5 EUR37.5/38
> 
> so if they don't fit ill have to exchange or sell them
> 
> thank for your advice



I think 38 would fit, I have Both 37 and 38 and both fit me. I wear EU 37.5 thanks


----------



## licforever

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I saw the conversion and it's says French is different to the rest of eu sizing. I guess all sites are different.



French size is 1 size bigger than EU size, I lived in France for many years. The size issue is confusing for the French as well, it's all depending on BRAND. True that IM using FRench sizing but for my Bobby 37 fit perfect normally I wear IM 38.


----------



## shootme

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> i am attaching a screen print from net-a-porter sizing guide. French and IT sizes are different....i don't think Net-a-porter would get it this wrong?



NAP sizing is misleading. I bought FR 37 but I'm actually a EUR 36 US 6 from NAP because of the sizing guide. In the end when the shoes came, it was EUR 37 which was too big.  Had to return it! So don't be mislead my NAP for IM FR and EUR sizing is the same!


----------



## so_sofya1985

licforever said:
			
		

> French size is 1 size bigger than EU size, I lived in France for many years. The size issue is confusing for the French as well, it's all depending on BRAND. True that IM using FRench sizing but for my Bobby 37 fit perfect normally I wear IM 38.



So confusing..... I swear


----------



## so_sofya1985

shootme said:
			
		

> NAP sizing is misleading. I bought FR 37 but I'm actually a EUR 36 US 6 from NAP because of the sizing guide. In the end when the shoes came, it was EUR 37 which was too big.  Had to return it! So don't be mislead my NAP for IM FR and EUR sizing is the same!



The sites also make mistakes it's true.... I remember when one site was saying running true to size and another one saying I shall upgrade to a size up...


----------



## Jdacosta

licforever said:
			
		

> I think 38 would fit, I have Both 37 and 38 and both fit me. I wear EU 37.5 thanks



Thanks, I cant wait till they arrive, these are my first pair even though they have been out for a while, im hoping to add more to my shoe collection!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jdacosta said:
			
		

> Thanks, I cant wait till they arrive, these are my first pair even though they have been out for a while, im hoping to add more to my shoe collection!



Ahhhhhh u will love them for sure. Which colour did you get?


----------



## Jdacosta

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ahhhhhh u will love them for sure. Which colour did you get?



I went for the Bobbys in camel, I went a bit safe on the colours because i wanted to be able to wear almost anything with them, I do love the electric blue ive seen on here and the lipstick reds  
what IM shoes do you own? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jdacosta said:
			
		

> I went for the Bobbys in camel, I went a bit safe on the colours because i wanted to be able to wear almost anything with them, I do love the electric blue ive seen on here and the lipstick reds
> what IM shoes do you own? if you don't mind me asking



I have bobby: red, white, black. Willows or becketts: white and green, white and purple and pink, anthracite and gold.... But selling the gold ones at the mo. wore them thrice but they just aren't me. Bought them in the heat of a moment  
Brown are very nice, a friend of mine got them and they look absolutely stunning with skinnies. Cannot wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Jdacosta

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have bobby: red, white, black. Willows or becketts: white and green, white and purple and pink, anthracite and gold.... But selling the gold ones at the mo. wore them thrice but they just aren't me. Bought them in the heat of a moment
> Brown are very nice, a friend of mine got them and they look absolutely stunning with skinnies. Cannot wait to see your pictures.



yep i will post pictures, i can't wait too its like christmas lol, 
wow what a fab collection are you thinking of buying anymore?


----------



## so_sofya1985

That's pretty much all I wear during the day so I think I'll keep buying them! The camel would never suit me though unfortunately I'm too cold coloured skin


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Bought my second pair today 
I bought the black Betty's at the IM store in Paris while visting in July. I've been wearing them a lot. 
Went to Smets Premium Store in Brussels today and they had 3 models in stock: *Gold Bird, black Bird and Antracite Bekkets. *
-> So if you ladies are still looking for these... Call Smets!

I couldn't resist and came home with the Antra Bekkets! 
I'm a size 37 EU and have both my Betty's & Bekkets in 37. The Betty's are wider than Bekkets and a very small bit longer (when putting the two soles against each other). The Bekkets feel a bit more snug than the Betty's, but I've worn my Betty's a lot already. 
Can't wait to wear them out this weekend!


----------



## indi3r4

Ladies, can you take a look at this listing and tell me if it's authentic before I pay for them? It'll be my first! TIA!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Isabel...9z2p96q6udVxsdTGdBzKB1o=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## so_sofya1985

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Ladies, can you take a look at this listing and tell me if it's authentic before I pay for them? It'll be my first! TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Isabel-Marant-WILLOW-sneakers-boots-EUR41-UK8-gelato-hued-suede-leather-/330802660187?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=qSeN9z2p96q6udVxsdTGdBzKB1o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I think somebody already bought'em....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

indi3r4 said:


> Ladies, can you take a look at this listing and tell me if it's authentic before I pay for them? It'll be my first! TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Isabel...9z2p96q6udVxsdTGdBzKB1o=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



They're authentic!


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Hi ladies 

Can anyone authenticate these for me please. It would be greatly appreciated . 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/180985467080?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## so_sofya1985

tamara dhaiti said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these for me please. It would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180985467080?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



They are real


----------



## tamara dhaiti

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> They are real



Thanks !


----------



## mlemee

DollyAntics said:


> French and Italian shoe sizes are the same an Italian 39 is the same as a French 39, both European. However the IM sneakers run one size small, I am a true size 38 but I ALWAYS take a size 39 in the IM hightops. I hope this helps!



Yes, that is correct. It goes one size up. I'm surprised you said NAP got their sizes mixed up because when I preordered my red ones with Luisaviaroma, I took a 38 (my true size). When I was ordering my black and blue with NAP, that's when they told me I have to take one size up.


----------



## Mygen

Yesterdays outfit wearing my isabel marant bazil sneakers and with one of my favorite celine trio bag.
See more pictures at www.umagepar.dk


----------



## indi3r4

so_sofya1985 said:


> I think somebody already bought'em....



Yes, me.. 



caroulemapoulen said:


> They're authentic!



Thank you so much!   my first!


----------



## kataa

where can I find these sneakers online except for ebay????????


----------



## gymangel812

kataa said:


> where can I find these sneakers online except for ebay????????


net a porter, barneys, la garconne, matches


----------



## kataa

gymangel812 said:


> net a porter, barneys, la garconne, matches



they're sold out on la garconne and matches.
Barneys and NAP dont have my shoe size (39) :/


----------



## movingobserver

I got my Bobbys a few weeks ago & I love them! Everyone has been saying they run small, but I think they're a bit big. I'm usually an 8 & these are quite loose.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Mygen said:
			
		

> Yesterdays outfit wearing my isabel marant bazil sneakers and with one of my favorite celine trio bag.
> See more pictures at www.umagepar.dk



Love the look! Super stylish student gone high end


----------



## so_sofya1985

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Yes, me..
> 
> Thank you so much!   my first!



Hahahaha well done! I have them and of all IMs they are my fave pair of sneakers! Wear them with pride!


----------



## so_sofya1985

movingobserver said:
			
		

> I got my Bobbys a few weeks ago & I love them! Everyone has been saying they run small, but I think they're a bit big. I'm usually an 8 & these are quite loose.



Congratulations! I love bobbys in red !!!


----------



## maryellen25

hi girls,

one quick question, am looking for Becketts aaaaany color to tell you the truth but i see they are sold out EVERYWHERE!i even tried the stores that carry them in Geneva, switzerland where i live and they are all sold out!
you think ill get any luck in finding them again on the sites???what should i watch???plus do stores re stock???
it seems like them all came out online a month ago or so and im worried i missed my chance!should i just forget it???

ive checked all online shops i found at the marant online store, it seems NAP and mytheresa had them a while ago but they were gone in an instant


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> hi girls,
> 
> one quick question, am looking for Becketts aaaaany color to tell you the truth but i see they are sold out EVERYWHERE!i even tried the stores that carry them in Geneva, switzerland where i live and they are all sold out!
> you think ill get any luck in finding them again on the sites???what should i watch???plus do stores re stock???
> it seems like them all came out online a month ago or so and im worried i missed my chance!should i just forget it???
> 
> ive checked all online shops i found at the marant online store, it seems NAP and mytheresa had them a while ago but they were gone in an instant



Keep an eye on matchesfashion.com and selfridges.com that's where I got mine


----------



## licforever

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> hi girls,
> 
> one quick question, am looking for Becketts aaaaany color to tell you the truth but i see they are sold out EVERYWHERE!i even tried the stores that carry them in Geneva, switzerland where i live and they are all sold out!
> you think ill get any luck in finding them again on the sites???what should i watch???plus do stores re stock???
> it seems like them all came out online a month ago or so and im worried i missed my chance!should i just forget it???
> 
> ive checked all online shops i found at the marant online store, it seems NAP and mytheresa had them a while ago but they were gone in an instant



I know that NAP and Mayke in holland will get back in stock in November.


----------



## lalauriste

web.stagram.com/p/291816492341243087_19546642

Found this picture on Instagram - Spring/Summer 2013 Sneakers Collection.


----------



## lalauriste

http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/5be5a4420af811e2aaa222000a1d03b6_7.jpg

Here's the link...


----------



## JDN

lalauriste said:
			
		

> http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/5be5a4420af811e2aaa222000a1d03b6_7.jpg
> 
> Here's the link...



Not sure how I feel about the star...


----------



## kikach

@ kataa: There's a pair of Bekket's and Bird's left on mayke.com!


----------



## kikach

kataa said:


> where can I find these sneakers online except for ebay????????



check mayke.com!


----------



## kataa

kikach said:


> check mayke.com!



ahh I love the Red ones, Black ones and the Electric Blue ones but they are all IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND!

why  why are these shoes SO hard to find? ugh
will Isabel Marant still continue to produce these shoes or will they be discontinued soon?


----------



## am2022

black/ ecru and red/ ecru coming up!
as well as the one with the stars!!!

So ive kept my brand new becketts in hiding as ive been very busy ( using my old navy/ cream becketts and camel bobbys and black bobbys).. was going to use the black new ones finally and found out that they are tight... Now im going to need the wooden trees to stretch them out...

I should have gotten the size 41!!!

Will take pics of before and after stretching!



kataa said:


> ahh I love the Red ones, Black ones and the Electric Blue ones but they are all IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND!
> 
> why  why are these shoes SO hard to find? ugh
> will Isabel Marant still continue to produce these shoes or will they be discontinued soon?


----------



## imskyhigh

do you know when these new ones might be released?? I'm getting impatient!!!



amacasa said:


> black/ ecru and red/ ecru coming up!
> as well as the one with the stars!!!
> 
> So ive kept my brand new becketts in hiding as ive been very busy ( using my old navy/ cream becketts and camel bobbys and black bobbys).. was going to use the black new ones finally and found out that they are tight... Now im going to need the wooden trees to stretch them out...
> 
> I should have gotten the size 41!!!
> 
> Will take pics of before and after stretching!


----------



## maryellen25

thank you @Licforever and So_Sofya!!

Ill be keeping my eyes out for them on NAP in november! my theresa sent me an email that they prob will not be re stocking...Its nice to see that new ones will be coming out so there might be hope for me 

is mayke.com a trusted seller???

p.s. all you girls look great in your Marants:greengrin: so jealous!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> thank you @Licforever and So_Sofya!!
> 
> Ill be keeping my eyes out for them on NAP in november! my theresa sent me an email that they prob will not be re stocking...Its nice to see that new ones will be coming out so there might be hope for me
> 
> is mayke.com a trusted seller???
> 
> p.s. all you girls look great in your Marants:greengrin: so jealous!!!



I bet my finger net-a-porter will also have them. 
If you were my size we would talk, as I have a gold pair I never wear in 41.


----------



## licforever

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> thank you @Licforever and So_Sofya!!
> 
> Ill be keeping my eyes out for them on NAP in november! my theresa sent me an email that they prob will not be re stocking...Its nice to see that new ones will be coming out so there might be hope for me
> 
> is mayke.com a trusted seller???
> 
> p.s. all you girls look great in your Marants:greengrin: so jealous!!!



I bought the beige bobby at Mayke, very helpful, but the cann't sell IM on the web, only call or email. At the moment they have some size in stock. If you into gold or silver. But bobby they only left in blue size 37,36.


----------



## licforever

kataa said:
			
		

> ahh I love the Red ones, Black ones and the Electric Blue ones but they are all IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND!
> 
> why  why are these shoes SO hard to find? ugh
> will Isabel Marant still continue to produce these shoes or will they be discontinued soon?



Not sure what is your size Mayke have Red Beckett size 36 left, I checked last night.


----------



## maryellen25

licforever said:


> I know that NAP and Mayke in holland will get back in stock in November.





so_sofya1985 said:


> Keep an eye on matchesfashion.com and selfridges.com that's where I got mine





licforever said:


> I bought the beige bobby at Mayke, very helpful, but the cann't sell IM on the web, only call or email. At the moment they have some size in stock. If you into gold or silver. But bobby they only left in blue size 37,36.



To be honest im looking for the beige,anthracite,black colors in the Bekkets, no red blue or metallics, so they have nothing for me!!! thanks a bunch tho for all your help, ill be looking out for them and hopefully soon if i find them ill be posting them here as a thank you for all your help


----------



## maryellen25

so_sofya1985 said:


> I bet my finger net-a-porter will also have them.
> If you were my size we would talk, as I have a gold pair I never wear in 41.



Im a size 38 actually a true 38and a half so im prob going for the 39!!

but thank you so much!

Im gonna start stalking NAP!


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> Im a size 38 actually a true 38and a half so im prob going for the 39!!
> 
> but thank you so much!
> 
> Im gonna start stalking NAP!



Good luck!!!!


----------



## louise_85

maryellen25 said:


> Im a size 38 actually a true 38and a half so im prob going for the 39!!
> 
> but thank you so much!
> 
> Im gonna start stalking NAP!




Perhaps you could try ebay. I was browsing through and I think I saw an anthracite 39 for sale.


----------



## so_sofya1985

My fave white Bobby's


----------



## kikach

kataa said:


> ahh I love the Red ones, Black ones and the Electric Blue ones but they are all IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND!
> 
> why  why are these shoes SO hard to find? ugh
> will Isabel Marant still continue to produce these shoes or will they be discontinued soon?



i may know a shop that still holds the Ecru ones, if you're interested..
there's gonna be the spring line though


----------



## licforever

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> My fave white Bobby's



Look cute on you


----------



## so_sofya1985

licforever said:
			
		

> Look cute on you



Thank you! I love the white ones


----------



## ShoeLover

*So_sofya*-you look amazing! Love your scarf too!

I literally have been wearing my bazils everyday! They just go with everything, they're super comfy and they make me look 'less short'! lol!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> So_sofya-you look amazing! Love your scarf too!
> 
> I literally have been wearing my bazils everyday! They just go with everything, they're super comfy and they make me look 'less short'! lol!



The black ones right? They are superb! Thank you for the comment! The black ones look great with skirts! Well done you for snapping them!!!!


----------



## maryellen25

ok girls so ive taken your advice and checked ebay (which i have NEVER used before) ive looked at ebay.com plus the french one the prices seem crazy to me compared to their retail price. heres the question can i post on here( cause i think most of you girls know whats what) the links for authentication or do i have to open a new post myself?????


----------



## maryellen25

please girls I need ur help!!!!are these authentic???? does this color even exist?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180992111291#payId

Ive done the mistake on bidding on this item and i think its fake  what can i do???


----------



## runningbird

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> please girls I need ur help!!!!are these authentic???? does this color even exist?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180992111291#payId
> 
> Ive done the mistake on bidding on this item and i think its fake  what can i do???



I think those are real. I compared the pics to my sneakers and they match perfectly.


----------



## maryellen25

runningbird said:


> I think those are real. I compared the pics to my sneakers and they match perfectly.



Thank you for your answer, its just that ive never seen this color before, i know there is a black and white one but a navy one with white?....
i just dont want to buy a fake pair of shoes

i thought they were real until i stumbled on this

http://www.howtospotfakeisabelmarant.com/how-to-spot-fake-isabel-marant-sneakers/

it has a piece where it says about the ankle height, my pair seemed to straight instead of curvy...

thank you so much for the response, anymore help would be great:wondering


----------



## imskyhigh

Hi all,

I've posted these in the authentication thread, but unable to get a response. Would one of you weigh in on the below 2 auctions? Apologies for stepping out of protocol - just don't want to miss these if they are indeed OK!

Thanks!!!

Item: Isabel Marant Bekket Grey/Gris 7/40
Seller: happydaysz 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Maran...item2ec25fac3e

Item: ISABEL MARANT BAZIL OVER BASKET ECRU WEDGE TRAINERS SNEAKERS
Seller: Fashion-a-porter 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150918288651...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> please girls I need ur help!!!!are these authentic???? does this color even exist?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180992111291#payId
> 
> Ive done the mistake on bidding on this item and i think its fake  what can i do???



I think these are the first batch of hidden wedges they produced!!!


----------



## licforever

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> please girls I need ur help!!!!are these authentic???? does this color even exist?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180992111291#payId
> 
> Ive done the mistake on bidding on this item and i think its fake  what can i do???



They are real, pls see link below will help see the real IM. 
http://www.howtospotfakeisabelmarant.com/how-to-spot-fake-isabel-marant-sneakers/


----------



## maryellen25

lets hope that the color does exist because other than that they do look real but.. i told her to send me a pic of the box it looks ok but on the side where all the info of the shoe is its been torn.....

i hope im not buying fakes

any more insight from u girls would be great:wondering


----------



## pipilinafie

maryellen25 said:


> lets hope that the color does exist because other than that they do look real but.. i told her to send me a pic of the box it looks ok but on the side where all the info of the shoe is its been torn.....
> 
> i hope im not buying fakes
> 
> any more insight from u girls would be great:wondering


they are definitely authentic, i think they are from the first collection of IM sneakers, many fashion bloggers and models have them in this color white and blue, for example http://ixluxury.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Joan-Smalls-Isabel-Marant.jpg or http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1fzx_QxCtfI/TnfADPHUzZI/AAAAAAAAClQ/Q8Wdwnr78ZQ/s1600/IMG_7835.JPG


----------



## licforever

I am curious of how the owners of IM sneakers wear them with outfit for winter, summer, spring, autumn. I found Bobby is very good during summer and spring, what about winter? It is such an inspiration to see how you wear the boots. 

Please share your outfit with IM sneakers here. Thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls I'm really thinking of selling my gold IMs Becketts. Could you give me your honest opinion of the colour? I find it so hard to pair with jeans as I barely wear denim colored jeans. Would you advise to sell or wear? Hmmm..... I love them but struggling to wear them...


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Girls I'm really thinking of selling my gold IMs Becketts. Could you give me your honest opinion of the colour? I find it so hard to pair with jeans as I barely wear denim colored jeans. Would you advise to sell or wear? Hmmm..... I love them but struggling to wear them...



I put an ad to sell and just took it down really wanna hear your opinions first!!!??!!!


----------



## licforever

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Girls I'm really thinking of selling my gold IMs Becketts. Could you give me your honest opinion of the colour? I find it so hard to pair with jeans as I barely wear denim colored jeans. Would you advise to sell or wear? Hmmm..... I love them but struggling to wear them...



Sell them


----------



## DollyAntics

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> lets hope that the color does exist because other than that they do look real but.. i told her to send me a pic of the box it looks ok but on the side where all the info of the shoe is its been torn.....
> 
> i hope im not buying fakes
> 
> any more insight from u girls would be great:wondering



Hey,

That colour definitely exists! I have them and they were the first pair I ever bought, they were from the second collection Marant made....

Here they are in my collection between Red and Gris. I hope this helps...


----------



## DollyAntics

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Girls I'm really thinking of selling my gold IMs Becketts. Could you give me your honest opinion of the colour? I find it so hard to pair with jeans as I barely wear denim colored jeans. Would you advise to sell or wear? Hmmm..... I love them but struggling to wear them...



Honestly I'm obsessed with these sneakers, LOVE them, but I just couldn't like the gold and silver versions...they reminded me of space boots...I say sell and buy some from the next batch!


----------



## JDN

Wearing these out to dinner....hopefully the kids don't step all over them...


----------



## Jaded81

Guys need your opinion! 

I currently have the white Bettys and this season's taupe bobbys. I am thinking of selling the taupe Bobbys and getting the black bettys. 

Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## rhinabi

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Guys need your opinion!
> 
> I currently have the white Bettys and this season's taupe bobbys. I am thinking of selling the taupe Bobbys and getting the black bettys.
> 
> Should I or shouldn't I?



Keep the Bobby's! That way you have a suede pair (:


----------



## so_sofya1985

licforever said:
			
		

> Sell them



Thank you for your opinion



			
				DollyAntics said:
			
		

> Honestly I'm obsessed with these sneakers, LOVE them, but I just couldn't like the gold and silver versions...they reminded me of space boots...I say sell and buy some from the next batch!



You know what you are right... I prefer to buy smth I'll actually wear!!! Thank you   cxxx


----------



## maryellen25

(@)pipilinafie-  thank you for the pic!
(@)so_sofya1985;23060710]- youre right thank you so much!!!




DollyAntics said:


> Hey,
> 
> That colour definitely exists! I have them and they were the first pair I ever bought, they were from the second collection Marant made....
> 
> Here they are in my collection between Red and Gris. I hope this helps...



HI! thank you so much for posting the pic, they are all GORGEOUS! nice to kow that someone actually has the pair that i am buying!!!really thank you soooo much  you've helped me out immensely!

Your collection is awesome!!!


----------



## maryellen25

so_sofya1985 said:


> Girls I'm really thinking of selling my gold IMs Becketts. Could you give me your honest opinion of the colour? I find it so hard to pair with jeans as I barely wear denim colored jeans. Would you advise to sell or wear? Hmmm..... I love them but struggling to wear them...



i think you should sell. if you don't wear them it will be so much better in getting another color which you might actually wear more often??? plus they sound really difficult to pair!

I saw a girl in Geneva last month she was wearing the silver ones, from afar they looked so flashy,and were paired with jeans, didnt look too good- so if they are not your style  and you're having trouble with them i would say sell, there are so many other gorgeous styles, plus i think you could sell them easily too!

p.s. thank you for all your help with mine


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> i think you should sell. if you don't wear them it will be so much better in getting another color which you might actually wear more often??? plus they sound really difficult to pair!
> 
> I saw a girl in Geneva last month she was wearing the silver ones, from afar they looked so flashy,and were paired with jeans, didnt look too good- so if they are not your style  and you're having trouble with them i would say sell, there are so many other gorgeous styles, plus i think you could sell them easily too!
> 
> p.s. thank you for all your help with mine



You are right Hun, sell I must! And re: help - of crs. We all help each other here I'd probably still sit on the gold ones if it weren't for comments here. Haha


----------



## Jdacosta

Hey, I just recieved my IM bobbys in camel, Im also attach a pic so you can view 

Before I commented on this thread about sizing and its say they fit  Im a UK Size5 And got the IMs in EU38, If this helps anyone concidering a pair 

Excuse the mess, im in stages of moving x


----------



## Jdacosta




----------



## Jdacosta




----------



## so_sofya1985

Look AWESOME on you! congrats


----------



## licforever

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Guys need your opinion!
> 
> I currently have the white Bettys and this season's taupe bobbys. I am thinking of selling the taupe Bobbys and getting the black bettys.
> 
> Should I or shouldn't I?



Don't sell I think taupe is very casual and easy to go with any color. I would keep both and buy black Betty too.


----------



## licforever

Look cute on you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Guys need your opinion!
> 
> I currently have the white Bettys and this season's taupe bobbys. I am thinking of selling the taupe Bobbys and getting the black bettys.
> 
> Should I or shouldn't I?



Don't sell them! I'd just add the black


----------



## Jdacosta

so_sofya1985 said:


> Look AWESOME on you! congrats






licforever said:


> Look cute on you




Thanks so much


----------



## Viva La Fashion

if any one can help me find these goregous pair id be very happy


----------



## so_sofya1985

Viva La Fashion said:
			
		

> if any one can help me find these goregous pair id be very happy



The only place I can think of is eBay. But they will be at a premium. Everywhere else they are sold out. Sorry I have the same dilemma


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls whoever is after Bobby's and if you are in the uk. Get on to matches fashion dot com I think they had a cancellation of a red pair in size fr 40.
Good luck!


----------



## matickia

same dilemma, saw them in the shop in size 38 and they looked really big. Now wondering whether to go size down, or just go ahead with 38.

also, have been trying to find the red booby ones, but they dont seem to exist anywhere....

any hints?


----------



## matickia

can somebody tell me what is this dodgy site:

http://www.isabel-marant.co.uk/html/Isabel-Marant-Sneakers-product-2085/default.html

I m looking for red bobby's btw. Can't seem to find them anywhere, only blue and black


----------



## matickia

so_sofya1985 said:


> Girls whoever is after Bobby's and if you are in the uk. Get on to matches fashion dot com I think they had a cancellation of a red pair in size fr 40.
> Good luck!



all the shoes there seem to be about 100 EUR more expensive than elsewhere


----------



## lmvi72

matickia said:


> can somebody tell me what is this dodgy site:
> 
> http://www.isabel-marant.co.uk/html/Isabel-Marant-Sneakers-product-2085/default.html
> 
> I m looking for red bobby's btw. Can't seem to find them anywhere, only blue and black



Barney's website had red Bobby's in size 6 and 7 US.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Arrgghhh... I'm so late to the party again.. I'm so obsessed with these but can't find then anywhere in the UK except on ebay. Tbh I really want a Brand new pair. Any hints where else I could look? ps, I'm a 'common' UK 5 too, thanks x


----------



## kataa

Ahhhh why are they so hard to find!?


----------



## so_sofya1985

matickia said:
			
		

> all the shoes there seem to be about 100 EUR more expensive than elsewhere



Really? As I look at Barney's and with exchange rate they are about 50 dollars more than here. Shopping between US and UK is difficult I agree. With all these taxes etc


----------



## so_sofya1985

chubbyshopper said:
			
		

> Arrgghhh... I'm so late to the party again.. I'm so obsessed with these but can't find then anywhere in the UK except on ebay. Tbh I really want a Brand new pair. Any hints where else I could look? ps, I'm a 'common' UK 5 too, thanks x



What are you after? Low tops or high tops?


----------



## chubbyshopper

high tops please x


----------



## so_sofya1985

chubbyshopper said:
			
		

> high tops please x



I'll keep an eye for me and you! I usually post here when something is available anyway


----------



## maryellen25

Causse im stalking NAP every day i see they have the white bettys BACK IN STOCK in all sizes it seems, hope ive helped anyone looking for them, i wish they would just re stock the Beketts!!!!


----------



## demicouture

size 40 
black high tops

on luisaviaroma.com

QUICK!


----------



## so_sofya1985

demicouture said:
			
		

> size 40
> black high tops
> 
> on luisaviaroma.com
> 
> QUICK!



Aaaaaaa that's fr 41 or 40? It says italy but I'm confused?


----------



## dbaby

so_sofya1985 said:


> Aaaaaaa that's fr 41 or 40? It says italy but I'm confused?



It's whatever size on the box. Buy whatever size you previously fit in IM sneakers.


----------



## so_sofya1985

dbaby said:
			
		

> It's whatever size on the box. Buy whatever size you previously fit in IM sneakers.



Ok I just bought them but I have a feeling they will be small.... I'll have to sell them on eBay I think!


----------



## am2022

My size 40 was a bit small too - i had placed the wooden shoe stretchers for 3 days and now they fit fine!!!

Especially in the face of lack of supply for these sneakers but a huge demand, you are probably better off stretching them out..

I have 3 that im dying to wear but still in the box as no time yet to stretch them out..



so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok I just bought them but I have a feeling they will be small.... I'll have to sell them on eBay I think!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> My size 40 was a bit small too - i had placed the wooden shoe stretchers for 3 days and now they fit fine!!!
> 
> Especially in the face of lack of supply for these sneakers but a huge demand, you are probably better off stretching them out..
> 
> I have 3 that im dying to wear but still in the box as no time yet to stretch them out..



Ok Darling tell me everything about it. So you are like me size 41 in IMs but bought 40 and managed to stretch out? Maybe I can put my bfs stretchers? So I have a chance of wearing them? Been looking for black literally Everywhere!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> My size 40 was a bit small too - i had placed the wooden shoe stretchers for 3 days and now they fit fine!!!
> 
> Especially in the face of lack of supply for these sneakers but a huge demand, you are probably better off stretching them out..
> 
> I have 3 that im dying to wear but still in the box as no time yet to stretch them out..



You seem to be THE guru of IMs by the way hahahaha


----------



## so_sofya1985

demicouture said:
			
		

> size 40
> black high tops
> 
> on luisaviaroma.com
> 
> QUICK!



Thank you for the tip demicouture!!!!


----------



## am2022

:shame:  no never a guru... we all learn from each other...
but glad to be of help anytime sweetie!!!!



so_sofya1985 said:


> You seem to be THE guru of IMs by the way hahahaha


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> :shame:  no never a guru... we all learn from each other...
> but glad to be of help anytime sweetie!!!!



Thanks Hun!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladies in the UK: matches fashion has the gold bobbys. Online and in the store. Saw them in real life and I have to say - not bad at all! I'd defo get em if I wasn't mega broke after all these momos montys and Becketts..... Grr


----------



## aq7588@

licforever said:


> Not sure what is your size Mayke have Red Beckett size 36 left, I checked last night.



Do you know if Mayke ships to the US.


----------



## demicouture

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you for the tip demicouture!!!!



welcome!
i hope they work out fine!!

i have the gold bobby and they are fab!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

demicouture said:
			
		

> welcome!
> i hope they work out fine!!
> 
> i have the gold bobby and they are fab!!



What do you think of gold Becketts ? I'm still thinking to sell or not to sell??? Do you wear your  gold bobby often???


----------



## pipilinafie

Hurry Up Ladies! Size fr41 Black Suede Snake Effect Bazil still on luisaviaroma.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

K I decided! I'm not selling my gold sneakers (twice put on ebay and taken off)! I just found out they look awesome with khaki trousers! And well... I prefer to wear them myself than selling them for 200 quid!!!!!!! Boom


----------



## so_sofya1985

Let the girl be ghetto! Haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

Silver Becketts in 37,38,39 and gold in 37,38 on dress-on . It


----------



## aq7588@

Has anyone made a purchase from Mayke?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls, are you sure the studded boot Caleen from 2013 is with a hidden wedge? The modaoperandi says it features a stacked hill of .8 ???


----------



## imskyhigh

pipilinafie said:


> Hurry Up Ladies! Size fr41 Black Suede Snake Effect Bazil still on luisaviaroma.com


 
ah!!! i don't see them anymore


----------



## am2022

I love olive - leather jacket, parkas and my marant ulysse...
So i think this gold just goes with my olive wardrobe so perfectly...

so keep yours if you think your clothing color hues will match..

i am silently waiting for the gold to go on sale...as nobody wants them...



so_sofya1985 said:


> What do you think of gold Becketts ? I'm still thinking to sell or not to sell??? Do you wear your gold bobby often???


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> I love olive - leather jacket, parkas and my marant ulysse...
> So i think this gold just goes with my olive wardrobe so perfectly...
> 
> so keep yours if you think your clothing color hues will match..
> 
> i am silently waiting for the gold to go on sale...as nobody wants them...



Really? Am I the only idiot who bought it full price? Nah I do like them and will make it work  I love khaki n beige colours so.... 

Good luck! Hope they go on sale


----------



## cloudzz

There's a pair of brownish grey ones in size 41 on farfetch. Has anyone seen any neutral colors or blue in size 39?


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Does anyone know where to get them in London?


----------



## maryellen25

www.espjto.it has preordering, and has the new ones with the stars as well 

p.s. i think this site is legit, prob u girls here know best!


----------



## AEGIS

Hi Ladies,

Can you authenticate please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221140941994&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I got the Zara version of these to decide if I could wear this trend. I have decided I can so I would like to invest in the Marants.  Thanks!


----------



## so_sofya1985

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you authenticate please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221140941994&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I got the Zara version of these to decide if I could wear this trend. I have decided I can so I would like to invest in the Marants.  Thanks!



These r real!


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> www.espjto.it has preordering, and has the new ones with the stars as well
> 
> p.s. i think this site is legit, prob u girls here know best!



Seems the site doesn't exist?


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> I love olive - leather jacket, parkas and my marant ulysse...
> So i think this gold just goes with my olive wardrobe so perfectly...
> 
> so keep yours if you think your clothing color hues will match..
> 
> i am silently waiting for the gold to go on sale...as nobody wants them...



Boooom! Got the black ones, in fact size 40 isn't so bad, I did get a blister since the sport sock rolled down and all the nasty consequence but wow, happy I took this gamble! 
Tell me, do you own red or blu? I am after red (aren't we all) and saw on eBay for 800 quid hahahaha ( 2.5 times more than their price!!) - people must be mad charging such prices...


----------



## AEGIS

so_sofya1985 said:


> These r real!




thanks so much!


----------



## malecka

maryellen25 said:


> www.espejto.it has preordering, and has the new ones with the stars as well
> 
> p.s. i think this site is legit, prob u girls here know best!



Seen them, and don't like them! S/s 2013 is bad for Isabel Marant sneakers.


----------



## so_sofya1985

malecka said:
			
		

> Seen them, and don't like them! S/s 2013 is bad for Isabel Marant sneakers.



Just seen them too and I have to agree they aren't all that..... If only the dark ones...


----------



## chyannedh

cloudzz said:


> There's a pair of brownish grey ones in size 41 on farfetch. Has anyone seen any neutral colors or blue in size 39?



Im confused. Is the 41 Euro/Italian sizing on farfetch the same at the 41 sizing on net-a-porter. I am a US size 10 so Im wondering if I will be okay with a 41? Thank You


----------



## Viva La Fashion

http://www.isabel-marant.co.uk/html...Marant-Bekett-Sneakers-Bright-Blue-21003.html Is this authentic ?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

so_sofya1985 said:


> The only place I can think of is eBay. But they will be at a premium. Everywhere else they are sold out. Sorry I have the same dilemma


 Thankyou darling for the help!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Viva La Fashion said:
			
		

> http://www.isabel-marant.co.uk/html/Isabel-Marant-Bekket-product-2089/Isabel-Marant-Bekett-Sneakers-Bright-Blue-21003.html Is this authentic ?



I don't think they are, sorry Hun!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls fast! anthracite Becketts in size 36 on shoppleasedonttell.com!


----------



## Pinkydream

Size 40 Bazil ecru at youheshe

http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...aker+med+python-(0312ima-bazil_beige_40).aspx


----------



## Pinkydream

forgot to add youheshe is a legit designer boutique


----------



## Shopmore

On a whim I just purchased the red suede Bobbys from Barney's.  I am normally a 6-1/2, will a 37 fit me?


----------



## dbaby

Shopmore said:


> On a whim I just purchased the red suede Bobbys from Barney's.  I am normally a 6-1/2, will a 37 fit me?



They should fit. I'm the same size and 37 in Isabel Marant has fit for all her shoes.


----------



## LJS58

Shopmore said:


> On a whim I just purchased the red suede Bobbys from Barney's. I am normally a 6-1/2, will a 37 fit me?


 I'm a 6 1/2, got the Taupe Bobbys in a 7 from Barney's and they fit perfectly.  Congratulations on your red Bobbys!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Isabel Marant Ladies 
I am now myself obsessed with those IM sneakers and I need your help.
Are those authentic ? the pictures looks ok to me (but I am far from an expert) but the price at 200 euros is what sounds "suspicious" to me. I woul love the help !!!!!
Thank you very much
CHloé


----------



## GLuxeLady

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Isabel Marant Ladies
> I am now myself obsessed with those IM sneakers and I need your help.
> Are those authentic ? the pictures looks ok to me (but I am far from an expert) but the price at 200 euros is what sounds "suspicious" to me. I woul love the help !!!!!
> Thank you very much
> CHloé


Those are real, I think they were one of the first batches of IM's to be released (I think Dakota Fanning has these same ones!)


----------



## Chloehollywood

GLuxeLady said:


> Those are real, I think they were one of the first batches of IM's to be released (I think Dakota Fanning has these same ones!)



Thank you kindly for your help  I still find the price tag low for Brand new in box IM maybe I am just paranoid


----------



## babyk2003

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> www.espjto.it has preordering, and has the new ones with the stars as well
> 
> p.s. i think this site is legit, prob u girls here know best!



I think they r legit. Also got intro to this website by fellow tpfer. I have pre ordered wif them, though I have not receive my bazil sneakers for fw2012. Has been a long wait


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi guys, i am kinda new with this brand.. do you mind to tell me where can i get a pair of IM? )


----------



## retrofaxie

have anyone in the usa ordered from http://www.espejto.it? thanks


----------



## juneping

retrofaxie said:


> have anyone in the usa ordered from http://www.espejto.it? thanks



yes...i ordered my blackson from there...good experience.


----------



## retrofaxie

juneping said:


> yes...i ordered my blackson from there...good experience.



thank you


----------



## Masafi

Hi ladies, please help!! Where in London to get Isabel Marant sneakers? I really want them but they are sold out everywhere. Also please let me know when are the 2013 models released??

Thank you in advance )


----------



## gullet71

Hi 
I ordered the white Bettys from Net-A-Porter today.
They where back in stock


----------



## so_sofya1985

Masafi said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, please help!! Where in London to get Isabel Marant sneakers? I really want them but they are sold out everywhere. Also please let me know when are the 2013 models released??
> 
> Thank you in advance )



Mayke has bazil light ones.


----------



## Masafi

gullet71 said:


> Hi
> I ordered the white Bettys from Net-A-Porter today.
> They where back in stock



Thank you) I will try my luck there


----------



## Masafi

so_sofya1985 said:


> Mayke has bazil light ones.



Thanks a lot, I will see if they have my sizes!


----------



## dayslikethis

Ladies i have been doing some research into the Betty sizing and i'm a little confused 

So i am a very tts 5US 
I purchased the Bazils in size 36 and they fit perfectly...

Does this mean the Bettys would be too large for me as they run bigger than the Bekkets?


----------



## so_sofya1985

dayslikethis said:
			
		

> Ladies i have been doing some research into the Betty sizing and i'm a little confused
> 
> So i am a very tts 5US
> I purchased the Bazils in size 36 and they fit perfectly...
> 
> Does this mean the Bettys would be too large for me as they run bigger than the Bekkets?



The IMs sizing is very strange indeed. In Willows (previous models) I was a strong size 41, in Black Becketts I'm actually size 40. My black berries in 41 are teeny bit big for me whereas I tried my friends size 40 and they were very small. I'd suggest trying each pair...


----------



## GLuxeLady

dayslikethis said:


> Ladies i have been doing some research into the Betty sizing and i'm a little confused
> 
> So i am a very tts 5US
> I purchased the Bazils in size 36 and they fit perfectly...
> 
> Does this mean the Bettys would be too large for me as they run bigger than the Bekkets?




I guess it depends on your foot. I wear a US 8.5-9 so but I had to order a FR 40 in the bekkets to allow for toe room. Meanwhile, my betty's are a size 39 & fit perfectly.

You'll probably have some room in the betty's, I don't think they're that much bigger than the bazils/bekkets. My suggestion I guess is to wear thicker socks. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you kindly for your help  I still find the price tag low for Brand new in box IM maybe I am just paranoid





They're probably low due to the fact that they're the older edition & maybe they've been used? I still think its a great bargain but I completely understand why you'd be paranoid!


----------



## mellibelly

dayslikethis said:


> Ladies i have been doing some research into the Betty sizing and i'm a little confused
> 
> So i am a very tts 5US
> I purchased the Bazils in size 36 and they fit perfectly...
> 
> Does this mean the Bettys would be too large for me as they run bigger than the Bekkets?



I have the Bazils in 37 and this season's Betty in 37. I think they fit the same, I don't think the Betty fits larger. If I were you I would get the 36.


----------



## chyannedh

Hello Guys,

I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.


----------



## GLuxeLady

chyannedh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.




congrats!! you're going to love them!!


----------



## malecka

chyannedh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.


 Congrats, mod pictures please!


----------



## sydgirl

chyannedh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.


Congrats!!! I love anthracite  trying to find this colourway myself!!

Mod pics pls!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know when matches will re-stock?


----------



## AEGIS

chyannedh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.



I love this colorway!


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know when matches will re-stock?


matches won't ship IM to the us iirc


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> matches won't ship IM to the us iirc




ullhair:  thanks for the heads up. Pigalle Plato it is.


----------



## Chloehollywood

chyannedh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.




modeling pics


----------



## Chloehollywood

Isabel Marant Experts I need your help again  Someone wants to sell me those Isabel Marant, and I don't know if they are authentiques They look like they are but I trust you more than I trust my judgment  I find the white velcro weird...
What do you think?






Merci


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> Isabel Marant Experts I need your help again  Someone wants to sell me those Isabel Marant, and I don't know if they are authentiques They look like they are but I trust you more than I trust my judgment  I find the white velcro weird...
> What do you think?
> 
> Merci



Look authentic


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chloehollywood said:


> Isabel Marant Experts I need your help again  Someone wants to sell me those Isabel Marant, and I don't know if they are authentiques They look like they are but I trust you more than I trust my judgment  I find the white velcro weird...
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci



They're authentic.

I had them myself. I sold them because I didn't like the white velcro, though.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Thank you ladies for your Help  The white Velcro is weird but I think I am going to get them anyways lol I think...I don't own a IM pair and following this thread as been making me so envious of evertone beautiful Sneakers


----------



## pipilinafie

Girls!!! Do you know something about new colors of Bazils??? Green and burgundy?!!! http://cs301307.userapi.com/v301307627/3c44/uTVJpYBBEJs.jpg


----------



## chiaraV

pipilinafie said:


> Girls!!! Do you know something about new colors of Bazils??? Green and burgundy?!!! http://cs301307.userapi.com/v301307627/3c44/uTVJpYBBEJs.jpg




like those!!!!is it s/s 2013?


----------



## gymangel812

pipilinafie said:


> Girls!!! Do you know something about new colors of Bazils??? Green and burgundy?!!! http://cs301307.userapi.com/v301307627/3c44/uTVJpYBBEJs.jpg


ooh those teal are yummy! i hope they come in bobby!


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi tpfers,

do you, by any chance, have any contact person of IM seller in Europe? 
TIA


----------



## ccdoll

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you kindly for your help  I still find the price tag low for Brand new in box IM maybe I am just paranoid


@chloehollywood

if you are having trouble finding a pair you  might just want to call the Isabel Marant 
stores themselves i live in CA and i called the NY they had a pair i payed by phone/fax and they shipped them to me in CA.. also they dont have any waiting lists anymore.. 
from what they told me .. and this was  like 6 months ago when they were in higher demand.. so you can try that..

ive also found some on 
Netaporter.com
BarneysNY.com
Mytheresa.com
Luisaviaroma.com
LaGarconne.com

when buying off of ebay be careful they may post pics that are not theirs just make sure they have plenty or reviews.. and save the pics they advertised on ebay.. and always pay through paypal.. 



i have 3 pairs and i love them ,they do run a bit small in this style


----------



## Chloehollywood

ccdoll said:


> @chloehollywood
> 
> if you are having trouble finding a pair you  might just want to call the Isabel Marant
> stores themselves i live in CA and i called the NY they had a pair i payed by phone/fax and they shipped them to me in CA.. also they dont have any waiting lists anymore..
> from what they told me .. and this was  like 6 months ago when they were in higher demand.. so you can try that..
> 
> ive also found some on
> Netaporter.com
> BarneysNY.com
> Mytheresa.com
> Luisaviaroma.com
> LaGarconne.com
> 
> when buying off of ebay be careful they may post pics that are not theirs just make sure they have plenty or reviews.. and save the pics they advertised on ebay.. and always pay through paypal..
> 
> 
> 
> i have 3 pairs and i love them ,they do run a bit small in this style



Thank you for your answer and I didn't think about calling, to be honest I just wanted the Isabel Marant like 1 week ago lol I am Newbie (and I am in France). I didn't ordered the first pair But I bought the Gris ones I am a true 8.5 and I hope 39 will fit me if they don't I will do what I do with my other shoes, wear like 3 pairs of socks and do some house cleaning to strech them lol

Can you show me picture of yours, I am sure I saw them before if you posted them before on that thread since I read the 152 pages lol but I LOVE EVERYONES MODE PICS !!!!!


----------



## ccdoll

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you for your answer and I didn't think about calling, to be honest I just wanted the Isabel Marant like 1 week ago lol I am Newbie (and I am in France). I didn't ordered the first pair But I bought the Gris ones I am a true 8.5 and I hope 39 will fit me if they don't I will do what I do with my other shoes, wear like 3 pairs of socks and do some house cleaning to strech them lol
> 
> Can you show me picture of yours, I am sure I saw them before if you posted them before on that thread since I read the 152 pages lol but I LOVE EVERYONES MODE PICS !!!!!




yes i am also a 8.5 and i got a 39 and they fit perfect.. !

i will get some pics up soon..


----------



## sarachryan

Anyone know where I can possible get black Betty/bobby?.. Europe preferably.


----------



## ccdoll

they have black suede and white Betty's  on Netaporter .com


----------



## licforever

Betty 38


----------



## stylefool

Hi I am currently looking for an IM Beket Sneakers in Black and White US size 7. Can anyone be kind enough to help me out? I know there is in ebay but the prices are jacked up! Please help.


----------



## Chloehollywood

licforever said:


> Betty 38
> 
> View attachment 1926912


 love them with the outfit


----------



## maryellen25

Just in to say i just received my anthracite Bekkets through ebay (cost a bit more) but OMG so worth it!!!
my EU size is always 38 and 38and a half, i did'nt want to risk too big but to my suprise the 38's are an exact fit, no room for large socks but i dont need them anyway!!!
thanks to all you girls for the help,need to post pics when i find out how to post pics on here!!!
doesnt even feel im walking on heels yay!
so happy


----------



## Chloehollywood

maryellen25 said:


> Just in to say i just received my anthracite Bekkets through ebay (cost a bit more) but OMG so worth it!!!
> my EU size is always 38 and 38and a half, i did'nt want to risk too big but to my suprise the 38's are an exact fit, no room for large socks but i dont need them anyway!!!
> thanks to all you girls for the help,need to post pics when i find out how to post pics on here!!!
> doesnt even feel im walking on heels yay!
> so happy



Congrats I am waiting for mine from eBay too  I am worried about the size so I am glad to hear that it's true to size in your case 
Can't wait to see your mod pics !!!!


----------



## inch

Does anyone know the smallest size these come in? Is it a 36?


----------



## licforever

inch said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the smallest size these come in? Is it a 36?



Yes it is 36.


----------



## inch

Thanks for the confirmation!

What a bummer!! I thought maybe i could make a 35 fit.. but 36 will be 2 sizes too big! =/


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> Just in to say i just received my anthracite Bekkets through ebay (cost a bit more) but OMG so worth it!!!
> my EU size is always 38 and 38and a half, i did'nt want to risk too big but to my suprise the 38's are an exact fit, no room for large socks but i dont need them anyway!!!
> thanks to all you girls for the help,need to post pics when i find out how to post pics on here!!!
> doesnt even feel im walking on heels yay!
> so happy



Big big congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> matches won't ship IM to the us iirc




i called...they will be changing their policy soon...or thinking about it


----------



## dbaby

AEGIS said:


> i called...they will be changing their policy soon...or thinking about it



I hope they decide that before sales time


----------



## maryellen25

so_sofya1985 said:


> Big big congrats!



Thank you, u were truly a big help !!! 
good to see ur enjoying your gold ones!!!xx

ill be posting pics soon!!!!


----------



## maryellen25

Chloehollywood said:


> Congrats I am waiting for mine from eBay too  I am worried about the size so I am glad to hear that it's true to size in your case
> Can't wait to see your mod pics !!!!



Dont worry at all i should think, just maybe u wont be wearing big chunky socks!!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbaby said:


> I hope they decide that before sales time




me 2! i am considering the gold bobbys...but idk if i like them...how much of a heel do bobby's have?


----------



## More4Me

I can't get into these. Really not my style.  I have yet to see someone pull them off.


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> i called...they will be changing their policy soon...or thinking about it



That's good. I hope so since they're cheaper than the US. Im kind of surprised they would change it back so quick since I thought it was IM who told them they couldn't ship to the US.


----------



## Hdream

licforever said:
			
		

> Betty 38



Hi licforever, can you please help me with size, I'm wearing 38.5 most shoes, should I order 38 or 39? I really can't figure out what size I need in Betty ?


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> That's good. I hope so since they're cheaper than the US. Im kind of surprised they would change it back so quick since I thought it was IM who told them they couldn't ship to the US.




oh really? I didn't know that. They sell out so crazy quick.


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> oh really? I didn't know that. They sell out so crazy quick.


yeah IM is cheaper in europe. for some reason, IM jacks up the price for US people.


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> yeah IM is cheaper in europe. for some reason, IM jacks up the price for US people.




Most shoes are cheaper in Europe unfortunately.


----------



## am2022

ladies... matches just emailed 20% off coupons that expire on the 31st...
now the gold sneakers are calling me...


----------



## toobabyish

I'm so obsessed with these shoes! But maybe I'll wait until I go to Europe this summer to purchase them...


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

amacasa said:
			
		

> ladies... matches just emailed 20% off coupons that expire on the 31st...
> now the gold sneakers are calling me...



Ohohoh! How can I get the coupon code ??? I m thinking about the booper sneaker too! Tried it SOho store last week and they are super comfit!!!


----------



## blushingbaby

I have the Anthracite Becketts on the way to me. I had originally gotten a size 36 and they were a tad snug, so I'm awaiting the 37s. I love these sneakers and I fear I have been bitten by the IM bug.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Love my good old white Bobby's


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:


> Thank you, u were truly a big help !!!
> good to see ur enjoying your gold ones!!!xx
> 
> ill be posting pics soon!!!!



You got the anthracite right? I am yet to wear mine...i just keep buying them, but for some reason the pair i wear the most is from past collection ahah
Looking forward to your mod pics


----------



## Hdream

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Love my good old white Bobby's



Hi so_sofya1985 can you please help me with sizing? I'm usually 38.5 in Italian shoes, can't figure out should I go with 38 or 39? Thank you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hdream said:
			
		

> Hi so_sofya1985 can you please help me with sizing? I'm usually 38.5 in Italian shoes, can't figure out should I go with 38 or 39? Thank you.



Ouh good question, I'm about 40.5 and took 41 and they are comfy a liiiiitle spacious but with socks ok, but size 40 is too snug. Mamas always said if unsure take half a size up, nothing worse than wearing shoes that are tight. Plus if anything IMs run smaller or rarer-true to size but never big.
Sorry I couldn't be more vague but IMs vary size to size, model to model. I'd take 39.


----------



## mlemee

chyannedh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Beketts from Farfetch.com today and I have to say my experience with this site has been nothing but great. Actually, they shipped from the Italian boutique Dolci Trame. I got a great deal compared to how much I paid for my Bettys in Barneys, $665 plus tax, I paid $580 with taxes and shipping. Here are some pics. It came with these shells that smell so good, i dont know what it is but if anybody knows please tell me. They run definitely smaller than my Bettys. I would suggest going a size up.



In *Bekkets*, you *HAVE* to go a size up as it is French sizing. It's annoying and confusing but hey!


----------



## mlemee

Chloehollywood said:


> Isabel Marant Experts I need your help again  Someone wants to sell me those Isabel Marant, and I don't know if they are authentiques They look like they are but I trust you more than I trust my judgment  I find the white velcro weird...
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci



They are authentic, did you buy them?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Just pre-ordered these bad boys from espejto as well as the Odelia jacket from farfetch! It's a long wait for the sneakers but I like sudden surprised around Xmas time


----------



## jadecee

Anyone got the matches coupon and not planning on using it?  If so, if you don't mind PMing me that'd be awesome!


----------



## maryellen25

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just pre-ordered these bad boys from espejto as well as the Odelia jacket from farfetch! It's a long wait for the sneakers but I like sudden surprised around Xmas time



you are on fire!love them really want to see what they look up close 

p.s. love the white bobbys on you, you look great!!! 

oh and i still havent put mod pics of my beauuuutiful anthracite ones, will do cant believe you havent worn them yet!!!p:


----------



## maryellen25

my new anthracite IM,s  soon mod pics i promise


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> you are on fire!love them really want to see what they look up close
> 
> p.s. love the white bobbys on you, you look great!!!
> 
> oh and i still havent put mod pics of my beauuuutiful anthracite ones, will do cant believe you havent worn them yet!!!p:



Haha I have no logic I know, but the good thing is : I love them all and seasons don't exist for me. One of my fave pairs that I keep on wearing is from a year and a half ago! I love them all.. I'm sure the time will come! Oh yes I'm planning to open a museum of them hahahah! 
Waiting impatiently for your pics


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

jadecee said:


> Anyone got the matches coupon and not planning on using it?  If so, if you don't mind PMing me that'd be awesome!



Me too....Can I be the next to you in line if anyone have a spare coupon code?

Thanks


----------



## aq7588@

I purchased these from Mayke thanks to fellow tpfer licforever.


----------



## licforever

aq7588@ said:
			
		

> I purchased these from Mayke thanks to fellow tpfer licforever.



Wow they are so cute


----------



## Cullinan

aq7588@ said:


> I purchased these from Mayke thanks to fellow tpfer licforever.




Great colour to cheer up the grey winter!!

Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## Elina0408

A few weeks ago I joined the club too! Most gorgeous and comfy sneakers I have ever own!


----------



## so_sofya1985

aq7588@ said:
			
		

> I purchased these from Mayke thanks to fellow tpfer licforever.



I could just grab and run off with them... That's how much I love reddddd oneeeees! Well doneee


----------



## chiaraV

white bettY in stock on NAP!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314589


----------



## dessertpouch

BNY online is notorious for misleading us...

That said, royal blue Bobby's in 36 are showing on the site: http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Bobby/501844786,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS&index=34

May be worth a phone call to Madison to see if they are in fact available.


----------



## srslysweet

White Betty's on Matches http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/143790

Wish they shipped to US since I have a promo code


----------



## jadecee

Wore my Gris beketts for the first time and loves them!  So weird - they fit much looser than my anthracites in the exact same size.  Anyone else experienced size differences in the beketts with different colours?


----------



## so_sofya1985

jadecee said:
			
		

> Wore my Gris beketts for the first time and loves them!  So weird - they fit much looser than my anthracites in the exact same size.  Anyone else experienced size differences in the beketts with different colours?



Uuuuuuu love the Gris ones, re: sizing - I got lost in IMs sizing, they are all fitting a little different, I see little consistency. Now for some reason both 40 and 41 fit me - or maybe I made myself believe so? 
Anyway, gorgeous ones, they are on my to do list... I feel unless I have all colours I won't rest in piece...


----------



## Chloehollywood

mlemee said:


> They are authentic, did you buy them?



I did but the seller changed her mine so I am back to ZERO now...Still on my quest


----------



## Chloehollywood

jadecee said:


> Wore my Gris beketts for the first time and loves them!  So weird - they fit much looser than my anthracites in the exact same size.  Anyone else experienced size differences in the beketts with different colours?
> View attachment 1935654




LOVE them !!! They look great


----------



## Chloehollywood

Elina0408 said:


> A few weeks ago I joined the club too! Most gorgeous and comfy sneakers I have ever own!



They look SO COOOL, I love gold sneakers I have some gold Louis Vuitton, that I thought I wasn't going to wear that much but I was wrong it goes with EVERYTHING !!!


----------



## Chloehollywood

I need your help again :s
I won some Grey Sneakers on eBay but the seller cancelled it and changed her mind...
I found these Black BAZILS online but I want you to tell me they are authentiques (they look like they are) what do you think?

MERCI for your help


----------



## Moni21

Chloehollywood said:


> I need your help again :s
> I won some Grey Sneakers on eBay but the seller cancelled it and changed her mind...
> I found these Black BAZILS online but I want you to tell me they are authentiques (they look like they are) what do you think?
> 
> MERCI for your help


They are 100% authentic


----------



## Chloehollywood

Moni21 said:


> They are 100% authentic



Thank you Moni


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> I need your help again :s
> I won some Grey Sneakers on eBay but the seller cancelled it and changed her mind...
> I found these Black BAZILS online but I want you to tell me they are authentiques (they look like they are) what do you think?
> 
> MERCI for your help



Scales look weird and large, maybe it varies. Inside the "tongue" I never had : made in... Written.


----------



## Chloehollywood

so_sofya1985 said:


> Scales look weird and large, maybe it varies. Inside the "tongue" I never had : made in... Written.



Oh that's interesting thank you for helping do you have a picture of how it "should" look?
thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Give me 2 mins I'll take some pics


----------



## so_sofya1985

Here goes:


----------



## so_sofya1985

Maybe I'm mad and the scales are the same? But definitely no made in written on Any of my IMs


----------



## Chloehollywood

I think that the scales are HUGE on the ones I posted compared to yours and You are right about the made in portugal...I won't buy them if I have 1% doubt and I have like 40% doubt now lol 

Thanks for your help thought  and I love your Bazils !


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> I think that the scales are HUGE on the ones I posted compared to yours and You are right about the made in portugal...I won't buy them if I have 1% doubt and I have like 40% doubt now lol
> 
> Thanks for your help thought  and I love your Bazils !



Yeah that's what I thought re: scales too, I even put my foot up in a restaurant when I saw them.... Check her feedback if she sold IMs before?


----------



## Moni21

Chloehollywood said:


> I think that the scales are HUGE on the ones I posted compared to yours and You are right about the made in portugal...I won't buy them if I have 1% doubt and I have like 40% doubt now lol
> 
> Thanks for your help thought  and I love your Bazils !


I have these in ecru i will post pictures after work but your sneakers are authentic .


----------



## Moni21

Chloehollywood said:


> I think that the scales are HUGE on the ones I posted compared to yours and You are right about the made in portugal...I won't buy them if I have 1% doubt and I have like 40% doubt now lol
> 
> Thanks for your help thought  and I love your Bazils !


If you could take some more pictures that will be great . The sides should be padded like the girl posted a pictures above how they supposed to look like,  the sole of your shoes looks authentic.


----------



## Elina0408

Chloehollywood said:


> They look SO COOOL, I love gold sneakers I have some gold Louis Vuitton, that I thought I wasn't going to wear that much but I was wrong it goes with EVERYTHING !!!


 
For me is easy to wear as I wear black mostly and gold is so me!! Thank you!!


----------



## maryellen25

Chloehollywood said:


> I think that the scales are HUGE on the ones I posted compared to yours and You are right about the made in portugal...I won't buy them if I have 1% doubt and I have like 40% doubt now lol
> 
> Thanks for your help thought  and I love your Bazils !



thats a shame on the ebay loss, i know how you feel it gets so agravating trying to get these shoes, i paid even more than the retail price but they were so worth it so keep on trying!
www.espejto.com has the new ones with the stars if you want to preorder!?

just a small input from me, i would trust so_sofya 100% she knows her Marants

dont give up you'll eventually find  pair, i did!

p.s. mine dont say made in portugal on the insole, maybe the older versions wrote this?


----------



## Chloehollywood

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought re: scales too, I even put my foot up in a restaurant when I saw them.... Check her feedback if she sold IMs before?



She doesn't have any feedback but we have to meet in Paris for the trade...But I think I will have to cancel lol I trust you and your scales


----------



## Chloehollywood

Elina0408 said:


> For me is easy to wear as I wear black mostly and gold is so me!! Thank you!!



I am the same I wear black all the time but in the summer I tend to wear also white and grey lol and they went pretty good with gold


----------



## Chloehollywood

maryellen25 said:


> thats a shame on the ebay loss, i know how you feel it gets so agravating trying to get these shoes, i paid even more than the retail price but they were so worth it so keep on trying!
> www.espejto.com has the new ones with the stars if you want to preorder!?
> 
> just a small input from me, i would trust so_sofya 100% she knows her Marants
> 
> dont give up you'll eventually find  pair, i did!
> 
> p.s. mine dont say made in portugal on the insole, maybe the older versions wrote this?



I know right it's start to get painful lol maybe one day I will own a pair  I checked the newest models but I am a monochrome kind of girl, I only wear black/grey/ white and I don't think any of those would go with my "boring" wardrobe"

meh !!!! lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryellen25 said:
			
		

> thats a shame on the ebay loss, i know how you feel it gets so agravating trying to get these shoes, i paid even more than the retail price but they were so worth it so keep on trying!
> www.espejto.com has the new ones with the stars if you want to preorder!?
> 
> just a small input from me, i would trust so_sofya 100% she knows her Marants
> 
> dont give up you'll eventually find  pair, i did!
> 
> p.s. mine dont say made in portugal on the insole, maybe the older versions wrote this?



You are so sweeeeeeeet


----------



## rolando

where can i have these authenticated? thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110970798710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## matickia

I got my red bobby ones of eBay in size 38/uk 5 brand new with tags but for 50 euro more than shop price, they are perfect and 38 fits perfect! Happy days!


----------



## chiaraV

Chloehollywood said:


> I know right it's start to get painful lol maybe one day I will own a pair  I checked the newest models but I am a monochrome kind of girl, I only wear black/grey/ white and I don't think any of those would go with my "boring" wardrobe"
> 
> meh !!!! lol



they look legit to me..mine has written made in portugal inside with the shoes number above..bought them in a luxury store so they are autenthic..hope I helped


----------



## rolando

Hi, is there an authenticate thread for marant sneakers? Thank you in advance


----------



## Chloehollywood

chiaraV said:


> they look legit to me..mine has written made in portugal inside with the shoes number above..bought them in a luxury store so they are autenthic..hope I helped



Thank you for your Help Chiara  the size of the scales is now my newest concern...lol


----------



## Chloehollywood

rolando said:


> Hi, is there an authenticate thread for marant sneakers? Thank you in advance



Post the pictures or the ebay link here the girls will help you authenticate them


----------



## mb542528

Hi Ladies!

I was wondering if anyone could help me out...I just purchased a pair of betty sneakers in white ...I am worried they will get ruined if I spill anything on them...I am torn on whether or not to buy a suede/leather protector or waterproofing spray. Can anyone recommend a good one? Thanks!!


----------



## gymangel812

mb542528 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out...I just purchased a pair of betty sneakers in white ...I am worried they will get ruined if I spill anything on them...I am torn on whether or not to buy a suede/leather protector or waterproofing spray. Can anyone recommend a good one? Thanks!!


meltonian water & stain waterproofing spray


----------



## authenticplease

GLuxeLady said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on your foot. I wear a US 8.5-9 so but I had to order a FR 40 in the bekkets to allow for toe room. Meanwhile, my betty's are a size 39 & fit perfectly.
> 
> You'll probably have some room in the betty's, I don't think they're that much bigger than the bazils/bekkets. My suggestion I guess is to wear thicker socks.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I am an 8.5-9us also.....any idea if I would need a 39 or 40 in the Bobby's?


----------



## am2022

Hi Denise!
I would try both 38 and 39 but for sure not 40!
I'm size 10 and I wear a 40 in Bobby's 
Hope this helps dear!



authenticplease said:


> I am an 8.5-9us also.....any idea if I would need a 39 or 40 in the Bobby's?


----------



## authenticplease

amacasa said:
			
		

> Hi Denise!
> I would try both 38 and 39 but for sure not 40!
> I'm size 10 and I wear a 40 in Bobby's
> Hope this helps dear!



Thanks much....yes, that really helps!  No where in ATL that I know of carries IM. I'm will have to order online. I appreciate the info


----------



## am2022

Try Barney's Chicago and get both 38
And 39 so you can try both!
Barney's in Atlanta doesn't have IM?
Barney's manhattan also gets the most stock as well as Las Vegas!
Good luck!


----------



## authenticplease

amacasa said:
			
		

> Try Barney's Chicago and get both 38
> And 39 so you can try both!
> Barney's in Atlanta doesn't have IM?
> Barney's manhattan also gets the most stock as well as Las Vegas!
> Good luck!



Thanks for this!  Our Barney's in ATL is a co-op.....they don't get much I find exciting  I so wish we had a normal Barney's!  The Co-op here just ensures we pay taxes when ordering online.


----------



## am2022

Why don't you call as Isabel maRant is carried thru Barney's co-op !!!


----------



## authenticplease

amacasa said:
			
		

> Why don't you call as Isabel maRant is carried thru Barney's co-op !!!



Have not seen them there but will give them a call.....:Ty:


----------



## Ghi85

I'm just discovering this thread! Omg! I've attached a pic of my lovely black Basils that I got from Net a Porter in August! 

They have incredible customer service and got me the shoes as soon as they were released! I will forever be a dedicated Net a Porter client.


----------



## Paris Darling

so_sofya1985 said:


> Love my good old white Bobby's



Nice! Love you sweater as well!


----------



## authenticplease

amacasa said:
			
		

> Why don't you call as Isabel maRant is carried thru Barney's co-op !!!



They closed in June of this year!


----------



## JDN

Ghi85 said:
			
		

> I'm just discovering this thread! Omg! I've attached a pic of my lovely black Basils that I got from Net a Porter in August!
> 
> They have incredible customer service and got me the shoes as soon as they were released! I will forever be a dedicated Net a Porter client.



Welcome to the thread! Yes, NAP has the absolute best service!!!!


----------



## kiabear3

Hey everyone: Any idea where I can get red Bobby's in size 41? TIA


----------



## OrangeFizz

kiabear3 said:


> Hey everyone: Any idea where I can get red Bobby's in size 41? TIA



Barney's received those, it might be worth calling to have them check which stores still have them.


----------



## retrofaxie

i pre ordered the denim bekett in a 39, but i am worried. i have the anthracite bekett in a 38 and they are a bit snug, but i have only worn them once for like 2 hours with a very thin socks which made them fell better than when i try them on without socks. in the bobby i am a 38, and a regular shoes 7.5 sometimes 8, so i am not sure if the 39 will be too big. so should i try to go back and switch my size to the 38? thanks.


----------



## licforever

I just order 2 pairs of Bobby size 38 one in red and one in Kaki from IM authorize shop in Brussel, this shop is the only one left that's have some stock left, I called all shop in Germany and Holland and Brussel, as well as Denmark and Sweden this is the only shop still have some stock. I paid &euro;395 plus shipping &euro;35 per pair




 to Sweden. If anyone looking for some of theses shoes pls contact them. Here are the site you could get the number  http://www.graanmarkt13.be/

Here are stock left for size 38 see attach pictures. They also have another colour in different size I remember she has 36 in beige.


----------



## licforever

My bekkett size 38.


----------



## licforever

retrofaxie said:
			
		

> i pre ordered the denim bekett in a 39, but i am worried. i have the anthracite bekett in a 38 and they are a bit snug, but i have only worn them once for like 2 hours with a very thin socks which made them fell better than when i try them on without socks. in the bobby i am a 38, and a regular shoes 7.5 sometimes 8, so i am not sure if the 39 will be too big. so should i try to go back and switch my size to the 38? thanks.



I am not sure how your feet are,if they are wide ,my feet are normal width wear 7.5 or EU 37.5 UK 4 . I have both 37 and 38 Bobby, but now I realize size 38 is better fit for me, however as you mentioned earlier your Bekett size 38 is snug but for me my 38 Bekett fit me good still some room for me to put thicker sock. If you have wide feet maybe order both 39 and 38 and try both on, as if too snug you might f
Ind it hard to walk after a few hours use, like I do with Bobby 37. 
I hope this help you, not confuse you even more


----------



## Georgia_Peach

ennerad said:


> pardon the hamper in the back. i've only just returned from my trip!



Nice.


----------



## Georgia_Peach

Ilgin said:


> After lusting over them for months, I finally got my Beketts !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the reviews I have read before I expected them to be TTS but they run big (for me, at least). I went a full size down from my usual sneaker size.
> 
> *excuse the gigantic pics*:shame:



Nice. Rarely see the creams.


----------



## Georgia_Peach

crimdellacrim said:


> so now are people going to ask me if i am wearing the real or fake ones?
> 
> 
> http://www.swa-rai.com/2012/08/love...tag-check-out-this-affordable-look-alike.html


lol


yay-yo said:


> actually i experienced it today! i was at Nordstroms today trying on some nike's and the sales girl say's "oh you have the steve maddens." i was so irritated......... i cancelled my 2 pre-orders at lagarconne, but now 5 deep into my collection i'm kinda discouraged now....





Brigitte031 said:


> Omg!! I would be so pissed.  I hate that the average joe is more likely going to come in contact with the Steve Madden pair and as it is hardly any non-fashionistas know who Isabel Marant is...
> 
> This is majorly upsetting. I would hate for anyone to think I'm wearing a knock-off.





Mulberry_Love said:


> Why care what other people think? Obviously the knock-offs are being bought because people can't afford the real deal or because it is hard to get their hands on the real deal.


Agree...even Target has this sneaker...and it looks pretty good in person...can't do anything about it...they've been out for a year but people who are not fashionistas per se saw them for the first time in the Beyonce "Love on Top" video. 


ElleFlowers said:


> Isnt this was happens to all high end fashion? In the end it thrickles down, through the department stores, to some tragic casual corner (i.e. Steve Maddens )
> However I do think that the IM sneaker, at least the style, will be copied in the next months or years into some cheap looking sneaker, which will probably be worn by the mass. You might get enough of them because of this (at least I would be).



THIS!!!


----------



## runningbird

I have a funny story to share. I was at a public event and I noticed these older ladies talking and looking my way. I was playing with a toddler and assumed they thought he was adorable. Surprise! It wasn't that.

One of the ladies approaches me and asks where I got my shoes- I had on the anthracite Bekkets. I told her, "At a boutique in Santa Barbara." She goes, "Oh, those are boutique shoes? I broke my ankle and am trying to find a shoe with good support." Inside I was like, "Oh no, she thinks these are some type of orthopedic tennis shoe!" 

Anyhow, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## JDN

runningbird said:
			
		

> I have a funny story to share. I was at a public event and I noticed these older ladies talking and looking my way. I was playing with a toddler and assumed they thought he was adorable. Surprise! It wasn't that.
> 
> One of the ladies approaches me and asks where I got my shoes- I had on the anthracite Bekkets. I told her, "At a boutique in Santa Barbara." She goes, "Oh, those are boutique shoes? I broke my ankle and am trying to find a shoe with good support." Inside I was like, "Oh no, she thinks these are some type of orthopedic tennis shoe!"
> 
> Anyhow, I thought it was pretty funny.



Lol...


----------



## HandbagAngel

runningbird said:


> I have a funny story to share. I was at a public event and I noticed these older ladies talking and looking my way. I was playing with a toddler and assumed they thought he was adorable. Surprise! It wasn't that.
> 
> One of the ladies approaches me and asks where I got my shoes- I had on the anthracite Bekkets. I told her, "At a boutique in Santa Barbara." She goes, "Oh, those are boutique shoes? I broke my ankle and am trying to find a shoe with good support." Inside I was like, "Oh no, she thinks these are some type of orthopedic tennis shoe!"
> 
> Anyhow, I thought it was pretty funny.



LOL  Wait till they try them on with 3" height heels.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

runningbird said:


> I have a funny story to share. I was at a public event and I noticed these older ladies talking and looking my way. I was playing with a toddler and assumed they thought he was adorable. Surprise! It wasn't that.
> 
> One of the ladies approaches me and asks where I got my shoes- I had on the anthracite Bekkets. I told her, "At a boutique in Santa Barbara." She goes, "Oh, those are boutique shoes? I broke my ankle and am trying to find a shoe with good support." Inside I was like, "Oh no, she thinks these are some type of orthopedic tennis shoe!"
> 
> Anyhow, I thought it was pretty funny.



Damn that's funny!!!!


----------



## eifitcon

You can find photos of SS13 footwear at the link below: http://marantphiles.com/2012/11/17/ss13-footwear/

I think some items are a little much, so I'll be safe


----------



## poppyseed

Hello everyone, I'm new in this forum, normally in the CL section. I've been wanted pair of IM sneakers for a while but always talked myself out of it...until I found these on ebay for the bargain price of £160. There is no box however, so i have no info on them. Would anyone here know what the style/colour is called please?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

poppyseed said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new in this forum, normally in the CL section. I've been wanted pair of IM sneakers for a while but always talked myself out of it...until I found these on ebay for the bargain price of £160. There is no box however, so i have no info on them. Would anyone here know what the style/colour is called please?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949991



They're authentic, congrats! They're from FW11, I'm not sure about the colour, but the style is Bekett.


----------



## puddingprada

I love these type of shoes! But question: I have small feet, one smaller than the other. 34.5/35,5. I can usally wear EUR 35 or a smaller 36 in French sizing. I have a non brand sneakerwedge already in an smaller 36 and it fits fine.

Can any of you stylish Ladies help me out about the best sizing or style for me? These no store selling IM around me to ask?


----------



## am2022

these look authentic to me.. and such a fab colorway as well!!!

Congratulations and wear them in good health!


poppyseed said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new in this forum, normally in the CL section. I've been wanted pair of IM sneakers for a while but always talked myself out of it...until I found these on ebay for the bargain price of £160. There is no box however, so i have no info on them. Would anyone here know what the style/colour is called please?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949991


----------



## licforever




----------



## licforever




----------



## gymangel812

eifitcon said:


> You can find photos of SS13 footwear at the link below: http://marantphiles.com/2012/11/17/ss13-footwear/
> 
> I think some items are a little much, so I'll be safe


love the burgundy bobbys!



licforever said:


> View attachment 1950604



love your collection!!!


----------



## poppyseed

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> They're authentic, congrats! They're from FW11, I'm not sure about the colour, but the style is Bekett.



Thanks so much for all the info and authentication.


----------



## poppyseed

amacasa said:
			
		

> these look authentic to me.. and such a fab colorway as well!!!
> 
> Congratulations and wear them in good health!



Thank you! Can't wait to wear them out


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Have not seen them there but will give them a call.....:Ty:



barneys and nap had bettys in the cream color.


----------



## poppyseed

caroulemapoulen said:


> They're authentic, congrats! They're from FW11, I'm not sure about the colour, but the style is Bekett.





amacasa said:


> these look authentic to me.. and such a fab colorway as well!!!
> 
> Congratulations and wear them in good health!



Hey ladies, just found a listing on ebay of the exact same shoes (I think). The box says the style is Willow and colour Bois de Rose / Camel...is Willow and Bekket the same shape and perhaps a different season, colour or material...?


----------



## kitechick

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, just found a listing on ebay of the exact same shoes (I think). The box says the style is Willow and colour Bois de Rose / Camel...is Willow and Bekket the same shape and perhaps a different season, colour or material...?



I have the pair you've mentioned. The Beketts were called "Willows" last season and this color/model is called "Bois de Rose". They're really beautiful!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

poppyseed said:


> Hey ladies, just found a listing on ebay of the exact same shoes (I think). The box says the style is Willow and colour Bois de Rose / Camel...is Willow and Bekket the same shape and perhaps a different season, colour or material...?



Sorry, YES! They were called Willow that season, of course! I'm sorry.


----------



## Coco_1708

Hi, Iv just registered to purse forum. I need some advice and opinions, my husbands advice just doesnt cut it! 

I have the Isabel marant anthracite, bazil black and khaki - I bought all three with a view to keep one and sell the rest. Although i love the anthracite, it just doesnt go with as many outfits as id hoped....the bazil i love goes with more but is it a little boring colour?

Ladies...anthracite or black?? thanks xxx


----------



## licforever

Coco_1708 said:
			
		

> Hi, Iv just registered to purse forum. I need some advice and opinions, my husbands advice just doesnt cut it!
> 
> I have the Isabel marant anthracite, bazil black and khaki - I bought all three with a view to keep one and sell the rest. Although i love the anthracite, it just doesnt go with as many outfits as id hoped....the bazil i love goes with more but is it a little boring colour?
> 
> Ladies...anthracite or black?? thanks xxx



I have ANTHRACITE and I love it, I think could go with blue, and black. but I would keep both if I were you.


----------



## Coco_1708

thanks "licforever" if i could keep them both i would but finances stop me, thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Coco_1708

i just keep thinking the black goes with more, and with the grey Im limited. Unless i just wear they grey and let it clash which could also work in a quirky way?


----------



## GLuxeLady

Coco_1708 said:
			
		

> Hi, Iv just registered to purse forum. I need some advice and opinions, my husbands advice just doesnt cut it!
> 
> I have the Isabel marant anthracite, bazil black and khaki - I bought all three with a view to keep one and sell the rest. Although i love the anthracite, it just doesnt go with as many outfits as id hoped....the bazil i love goes with more but is it a little boring colour?
> 
> Ladies...anthracite or black?? thanks xxx



Keep the anthracites! it's a rare color pattern! But I'm probably biased because I have them too lol


----------



## licforever

Coco_1708 said:
			
		

> i just keep thinking the black goes with more, and with the grey Im limited. Unless i just wear they grey and let it clash which could also work in a quirky way?



Post some picture of you are wearing black and anthracite and we could vote again


----------



## Coco_1708

Well i only have the anthracite at the moment, other pair i left at my sisters, however here are some off a blog i found...I appreciate your help ladies : )


----------



## Coco_1708

[/attach]


----------



## HandbagAngel

Coco_1708 said:


> [/attach]



Khaki, the one on your left foot.  I don't like snake skin effect.


----------



## dailyfresh

Coco_1708 said:


> [/attach]



black!


----------



## sydgirl

Coco_1708 said:


> [/attach]


Anthracite!!! Lol but I'm biased as I own this colour way lol


----------



## licforever

Not easy, I prefer Anthracite but black look more like boots than Sneakers, you look good with both colour, keep both.


----------



## Wilwork4couture

I absolutely love the Anthracite! Again another biased opinion since I have been on the hunt for these for months


----------



## mokummeisje

HandbagAngel said:
			
		

> Khaki, the one on your left foot.  I don't like snake skin effect.



I vote for the black one. Hands down!


----------



## Coco_1708

Hey!! I chose the anthracite!! Wow why did i not join PF earlier, thank you girls xx

Ill be selling a khaki pair on ebay if anyone is interested, i have receipts x


----------



## GLuxeLady

Coco_1708 said:
			
		

> Hey!! I chose the anthracite!! Wow why did i not join PF earlier, thank you girls xx
> 
> Ill be selling a khaki pair on ebay if anyone is interested, i have receipts x



Yay!! Congrats! You're gonna love them!!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Coco_1708 said:


> Hey!! I chose the anthracite!! Wow why did i not join PF earlier, thank you girls xx
> 
> Ill be selling a khaki pair on ebay if anyone is interested, i have receipts x



hi can you guide me for the link? and what shoe size do you wear?


----------



## rdgldy

Coco_1708 said:


> Hey!! I chose the anthracite!! Wow why did i not join PF earlier, thank you girls xx
> 
> Ill be selling a khaki pair on ebay if anyone is interested, i have receipts x



You are not allowed to sell your own items here.


----------



## sydgirl

rdgldy said:


> You are not allowed to sell your own items here.


She isn't selling her items here, just saying she made her choice and will list them on ebay...so basically a heads up


----------



## shoegal87

Where can I preorder or order them in Europe?


----------



## Wilwork4couture

Coco_1708 said:


> Hey!! I chose the anthracite!! Wow why did i not join PF earlier, thank you girls xx
> 
> Ill be selling a khaki pair on ebay if anyone is interested, i have receipts x


Let us know when you list so we can check them out


----------



## QTbebe

Is this still really hard to get right now? Always sold out/pre-order lists?


----------



## catherineybanez

I have the blue ones. I've never worn them. Everytime I try them on with an outfit I hate it


----------



## rdgldy

QTbebe said:
			
		

> Is this still really hard to get right now? Always sold out/pre-order lists?



pretty impossible


----------



## GLuxeLady

So aren't the 2013 "new" bekkett black suede trainers the same as the original willows that came out before? or am I crazy?


----------



## Coco_1708

I like the blue they are very funky also! I went with the anthracite in the end. Thank you for all your help ladies! 

Im sorry I didnt know you could not indirectly sell, I have one pair of bekets khaki 39 and one pair of dickers grey 38, please email me mindy@dabhia.com for links details. 

Im getting my berry boots delivered on monday...cannot wait! 


x


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Ladies,
Guess what? I finally found a pair for a reasonable price and perfect condition on eBay, I am happy because it is totally the model I wanted...The Black Wila 
Here are some (bad) mod pictures...


----------



## JDN

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> Guess what? I finally found a pair for a reasonable price and perfect condition on eBay, I am happy because it is totally the model I wanted...The Black Wila
> Here are some (bad) mod pictures...



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## licforever

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> Guess what? I finally found a pair for a reasonable price and perfect condition on eBay, I am happy because it is totally the model I wanted...The Black Wila
> Here are some (bad) mod pictures...



Look very nice on you, congrats


----------



## renstar

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> Guess what? I finally found a pair for a reasonable price and perfect condition on eBay, I am happy because it is totally the model I wanted...The Black Wila
> Here are some (bad) mod pictures...



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/isabel-marant-m72#:page1

Just received a email from Morganclare about the arrival of the sneaker of new season


----------



## rdgldy

Chloehollywood said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> Guess what? I finally found a pair for a reasonable price and perfect condition on eBay, I am happy because it is totally the model I wanted...The Black Wila
> Here are some (bad) mod pictures...



they are great!!!! I love them on you.


----------



## rdgldy

I am so thrilled to have found a pair of kaki bobbys in my size from Steven Alan in NY.  The box was damaged but the shoes are great.


----------



## Chloehollywood

JDN said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Chloehollywood

licforever said:


> Look very nice on you, congrats


Thank you, I am so happy


----------



## Chloehollywood

renstar said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank yooouuuu


----------



## Chloehollywood

rdgldy said:


> I am so thrilled to have found a pair of kaki bobbys in my size from Steven Alan in NY.  The box was damaged but the shoes are great.
> 
> View attachment 1964295


Love your Bobby's finding Isabel Marant in store now sounds like an utopia  Congrats


----------



## dbaby

Looks like La Garconne is carrying the denim tie dye reissues again for spring. http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=18571&sid=1233&pid=1233


----------



## renstar

Just pre-ordered SS13 Bekett Noir and Bayley Noir. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## inch

Bobbys available on Matches atm.

Just ordered a pair.. cant wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## eifitcon

I need some help with the sizing - I'm normally a size 37-38, depending on the shoe and was wondering about the Bobby sneakers sizing. I have a pair of Acne Pistol boots in 37 and they fit great and Marc by MJ Mouse flats in 37,5 so should I take the Bobbys in size 37 or size up? Thanks for your help


----------



## rdgldy

eifitcon said:
			
		

> I need some help with the sizing - I'm normally a size 37-38, depending on the shoe and was wondering about the Bobby sneakers sizing. I have a pair of Acne Pistol boots in 37 and they fit great and Marc by MJ Mouse flats in 37,5 so should I take the Bobbys in size 37 or size up? Thanks for your help



I ordered  40 in the bobbys and am a US 9, but have pretty long toes.  If you are a 1/2 size, I would probably size up.


----------



## rdgldy

renstar said:
			
		

> Just pre-ordered SS13 Bekett Noir and Bayley Noir. Can't wait for them to arrive!



preordered bayley noir too!


----------



## HandbagAngel

eifitcon said:


> I need some help with the sizing - I'm normally a size 37-38, depending on the shoe and was wondering about the Bobby sneakers sizing. I have a pair of Acne Pistol boots in 37 and they fit great and Marc by MJ Mouse flats in 37,5 so should I take the Bobbys in size 37 or size up? Thanks for your help



I am the exact same as you, and my Betty (same style as Bobby but different material) is size 38.  They fit me perfectly.


----------



## licforever

HandbagAngel said:
			
		

> I am the exact same as you, and my Betty (same style as Bobby but different material) is size 38.  They fit me perfectly.



Agreed 38, I am exactly your size, 38 fit me better..I have to sell 37 bobby as it was too small for me .


----------



## eifitcon

HandbagAngel said:


> I am the exact same as you, and my Betty (same style as Bobby but different material) is size 38.  They fit me perfectly.





licforever said:


> Agreed 38, I am exactly your size, 38 fit me better..I have to sell 37 bobby as it was too small for me .



Thanks for your help. I was also thinking ordering the size 38 would be a better idea


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eifitcon said:


> I need some help with the sizing - I'm normally a size 37-38, depending on the shoe and was wondering about the Bobby sneakers sizing. I have a pair of Acne Pistol boots in 37 and they fit great and Marc by MJ Mouse flats in 37,5 so should I take the Bobbys in size 37 or size up? Thanks for your help



I know a lot who sized down in Acne pistols, so I'd take a 38 in the Bobbys, if I were you.


----------



## shoegal87

Hi ladies,

Where can I preorder the bayleys in europe?


----------



## Lovely_Jane

rdgldy said:
			
		

> preordered bayley noir too!



Where did you preorder from? I absolutely need to have these


----------



## retrofaxie

licforever said:


> I am not sure how your feet are,if they are wide ,my feet are normal width wear 7.5 or EU 37.5 UK 4 . I have both 37 and 38 Bobby, but now I realize size 38 is better fit for me, however as you mentioned earlier your Bekett size 38 is snug but for me my 38 Bekett fit me good still some room for me to put thicker sock. If you have wide feet maybe order both 39 and 38 and try both on, as if too snug you might f
> Ind it hard to walk after a few hours use, like I do with Bobby 37.
> I hope this help you, not confuse you even more


thanks for responding, and no you did not confuse me that was so funny. i pre ordered the denim in a 39 from espejto.it but now i am worried about duties and all that stuff. i have never ordered from overseas before, i am thinking about cancelling my order with them and order from lagarconne in stead.


----------



## licforever

retrofaxie said:
			
		

> thanks for responding, and no you did not confuse me that was so funny. i pre ordered the denim in a 39 from espejto.it but now i am worried about duties and all that stuff. i have never ordered from overseas before, i am thinking about cancelling my order with them and order from lagarconne in stead.



I could help if you need help I live in EU.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

Hello Ladies!
Im new to the forum  ahh im crazy about the new collection pre-ordered my sneakers ! from lagarconne Bayley and Bekett Sneakers both in Nori  cant wait for the arrival


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Guess what? I finally found a pair for a reasonable price and perfect condition on eBay, I am happy because it is totally the model I wanted...The Black Wila
> Here are some (bad) mod pictures...


omg!!! love it


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

shoegal87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Where can I preorder the bayleys in europe?


here is a link. http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/boutiques-others.php. hope that helps


----------



## majda

Not sure if this has been posted, there is still some left &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/ss13_preview?idProduttore=298


----------



## rdgldy

Lovely_Jane said:
			
		

> Where did you preorder from? I absolutely need to have these



I preordered from lagarconne.


----------



## Lovely_Jane

rdgldy said:
			
		

> I preordered from lagarconne.



Thanks so much!


----------



## rdgldy

*lovely_jane*, good luck!! Hope we both are successful.


----------



## Pinkydream

Black with white Bayley now avail on eu nap!!


----------



## miaksye

MonicaMarceluzi said:
			
		

> omg!!! love it



I agree: superb!


----------



## sep

I have 2 pairs of IM sneakers that I love and wear almost daily...  black bazils (my absolute favs) and taupe bekkets...  I was considering trying a pair of Ash sneakers just to mix things up a bit but I'm not sure if it will be a huge step down...  Does anyone own (or have tried on) both brands?


----------



## mokummeisje

sep said:
			
		

> I have 2 pairs of IM sneakers that I love and wear almost daily...  black bazils (my absolute favs) and taupe bekkets...  I was considering trying a pair of Ash sneakers just to mix things up a bit but I'm not sure if it will be a huge step down...  Does anyone own (or have tried on) both brands?



I would get the Nike Dunk Sky Hi, in all suede (black, khaki or beige, and comes with a set of matching laces) for your collection. So much nicer and better fit....


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:
			
		

> I have 2 pairs of IM sneakers that I love and wear almost daily...  black bazils (my absolute favs) and taupe bekkets...  I was considering trying a pair of Ash sneakers just to mix things up a bit but I'm not sure if it will be a huge step down...  Does anyone own (or have tried on) both brands?



I have two pair of Ash Bowies and like them very much.


----------



## dailyfresh

I'm starting feel like I'll never get a pair of these shoe, I don't want a whole bunch just 1 or maybe 2 or 3. lol


----------



## retrofaxie

licforever said:


> I could help if you need help I live in EU.



thank you how kind of you to offer help. i cancelled my denim balesi order with espejto.it and ordered them from lagarconne. i am bummed i waited too long to decide if i wanted the black bekett, because i have the suede and leather black bobby. again thanks for your help.


----------



## licforever

retrofaxie said:
			
		

> thank you how kind of you to offer help. i cancelled my denim balesi order with espejto.it and ordered them from lagarconne. i am bummed i waited too long to decide if i wanted the black bekett, because i have the suede and leather black bobby. again thanks for your help.



I just got new stock list from Brussels, many nice color of Booby will be out, yellow, baby blue and Chalk white. I am thinking about Baby blue one. Have fun with your shoes, pls pose some pictures here


----------



## aq7588@

I am desperately looking for the black bekkett in a 36


----------



## Jusinit

aq7588@ said:


> I am desperately looking for the black bekkett in a 36



Your best bet is eBay but the prices are really steep (around $900)..Or you can wait till they start releasing the rest of SS13 on other sites such as mytheresa.com and NAP


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

aq7588@ said:


> I am desperately looking for the black bekkett in a 36


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item4d07663c72


----------



## HungryM3

I'm a US 7, what size should i order for the Bekket? I have pre-ordered a black pair for size 38. Should I be getting 37?


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi.. i have a question.. is there any of you guys who have bought IM sneakers from Un Jour ou L&#8217;autre? or at least know about this shop? can they be trusted?  TIA


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

HungryM3 said:


> I'm a US 7, what size should i order for the Bekket? I have pre-ordered a black pair for size 38. Should I be getting 37?


Im 7/7.5 US and i have all my marant sneakers in 38.


----------



## licforever

HungryM3 said:
			
		

> I'm a US 7, what size should i order for the Bekket? I have pre-ordered a black pair for size 38. Should I be getting 37?



We are the same size shoes, I own Marant 38


----------



## licforever

HungryM3 said:
			
		

> I'm a US 7, what size should i order for the Bekket? I have pre-ordered a black pair for size 38. Should I be getting 37?



To add on my last message, I also own 37 bobby, but they are too short in the front for my US 7/7.5 so I sold them and bought 38 which I found its perfect however Bekket 38 is some room left for for thick socks.


----------



## insane-maryjane

I'm looking for the Wila sneaker in black. Does anyone know if they're offered this season? I'm in Europe.


----------



## HungryM3

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> Im 7/7.5 US and i have all my marant sneakers in 38.



Thanks Monica! If i'm more a 6.5/7 US, would it be too big? I'm just really worried 37 would be tight as from what I heard it is cut small. I'm a true 37 in christian louboutins.




licforever said:


> To add on my last message, I also own 37 bobby, but they are too short in the front for my US 7/7.5 so I sold them and bought 38 which I found its perfect however Bekket 38 is some room left for for thick socks.



Are they snug with thin socks? I might be on the small side of US 7.. Buying this pair of shoes is causing such a headache... None of the shops have it for sale so I can't try on the sizes before pre-ordering.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

HungryM3 said:


> Thanks Monica! If i'm more a 6.5/7 US, would it be too big? I'm just really worried 37 would be tight as from what I heard it is cut small. I'm a true 37 in christian louboutins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they snug with thin socks? I might be on the small side of US 7.. Buying this pair of shoes is causing such a headache... None of the shops have it for sale so I can't try on the sizes before pre-ordering.


Ok.. Well i have wide foot so when i got 38 it was tight on my toes and it stretched so now i can wear thick sock and be fine. In christian louboutins my size is 38.5 to 39 most of my CL are 39 since i have wide foot. Im guessing 37 will be better fit for you.


----------



## HandbagAngel

How do you ladies think of 2013 Basley?  So far I don't feel it.    I don't like the Ugg looking, and I don't like the tassel.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/mobile/...ual&gender=women&group=&subline=&cat=&des=E1C

Luisaviaroma has the new season up for pre-order!
I can choose to ship either to Hong Kong or Canada. 
Straight part is...
they don't have pre-order available for Canada.
For Hong Kong, they mark up a lot and sell them at &#8364;592, considering there is no sale tax and import duties in Hong Kong ... Last season their price to Hong Kong was &#8364;330 only...


----------



## Paris Darling

What do you think of the new Bobby colours? The yellow en lilac (don't know if that are the correct names of colour)? 

I actually really want the red Bobby's, since I saw them on Sincerely Jules. I never felt like this about shoes, but I get so 'jealous' when I see someone wearing them, haha. But as usual with Isabel Marant items, I decide too late and my size is already gone...


----------



## rdgldy

Paris Darling said:
			
		

> What do you think of the new Bobby colours? The yellow en lilac (don't know if that are the correct names of colour)?
> 
> I actually really want the red Bobby's, since I saw them on Sincerely Jules. I never felt like this about shoes, but I get so 'jealous' when I see someone wearing them, haha. But as usual with Isabel Marant items, I decide too late and my size is already gone...



Cute spring colors!  I personally like the caramel color that Neiman Marcus will be getting.


----------



## Jusinit

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/mobile/index.aspx?#getData.aspx%7CCallType=ListProdMobile&season=actual&gender=women&group=&subline=&cat=&des=E1C
> 
> Luisaviaroma has the new season up for pre-order!
> I can choose to ship either to Hong Kong or Canada.
> Straight part is...
> they don't have pre-order available for Canada.
> For Hong Kong, they mark up a lot and sell them at &euro;592, considering there is no sale tax and import duties in Hong Kong ... Last season their price to Hong Kong was &euro;330 only...



That sucks that theres no shipping to Canada. And what a mark up for Hong Kong its nearly double the price.


----------



## Jusinit

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SS13-Isabel-...s&var&hash=item416f0ed0a9&_uhb=1#ht_790wt_132


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi ladies ! I just wanted to ask a quick question I am desperate for the Bekett Bazil Python Print Sneakers and can only find them on ebay for almost double the retail price  I am a true US size 8.5 and most of my Louboutins are size 39 do you think a size 40 will be way too big? any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## rdgldy

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi ladies ! I just wanted to ask a quick question I am desperate for the Bekett Bazil Python Print Sneakers and can only find them on ebay for almost double the retail price  I am a true US size 8.5 and most of my Louboutins are size 39 do you think a size 40 will be way too big? any advice greatly appreciated



I think a 40 will be too big for you.  You'd do best with a 39.


----------



## dessertpouch

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi ladies ! I just wanted to ask a quick question I am desperate for the Bekett Bazil Python Print Sneakers and can only find them on ebay for almost double the retail price  I am a true US size 8.5 and most of my Louboutins are size 39 do you think a size 40 will be way too big? any advice greatly appreciated



Your feet would likely slide forward within the shoes so maybe forefoot pads and/or an extra insole may help. I think a FR 40 generally fits a US 9, but it also depends on the width of your feet.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dessertpouch said:


> Your feet would likely slide forward within the shoes so maybe forefoot pads and/or an extra insole may help. I think a FR 40 generally fits a US 9, but it also depends on the width of your feet.



Thank you dessertpouch


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

rdgldy said:


> I think a 40 will be too big for you.  You'd do best with a 39.



That's what I figured :cry: Thank you Rdgldy can't wait to see your new babies


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

Ladies, 
Do you waterproof your isabel marants? if so how.


----------



## jennitajen

Hi Lady,

I am very new here and would like to know does tpf have a thread for trading? I bought 2 Bekett in Beige 39 but different tone from Bergdorf Goodman last year and now I decide to keep one and thinking to get a black color. I do know you not allow to sell on tpf but just wondering that we can trade here instead of put it on eBay I thought there might be a lady like me who have to have it all first and decide later  

I am on the hunt for black bekett 38/39 

Any suggestion?!?


----------



## licforever

MonicaMarceluzi said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Do you waterproof your isabel marants? if so how.



Yes I did I spray with leather care spray for suede I did it twice in rather thick layer..leave the first lay dry then follow with another lay, it's work we'll for me.


----------



## roussel

I'm tempted to preorder the new Baya but I'm torn with either the offwhite or black.  Thoughts?


----------



## rdgldy

roussel said:


> I'm tempted to preorder the new Baya but I'm torn with either the offwhite or black.  Thoughts?



The off white are lovely.  I just find with my bigger feet, that they make them look even bigger, so black for me.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

licforever said:


> Yes I did I spray with leather care spray for suede I did it twice in rather thick layer..leave the first lay dry then follow with another lay, it's work we'll for me.


thanks!


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

roussel said:


> I'm tempted to preorder the new Baya but I'm torn with either the offwhite or black.  Thoughts?


Black are always classy and you can wear them with anything  they look lovely with black leather pants.


----------



## nywife

I love these, however I feel like I have missed the boat a bit with the trend. Do you think they will still be in fashion this spring/summer season?

A friend is selling off two pairs she has worn a few times but they are two tight and has bought other colours in the size up and has offered me them.

Would you go for Becketts in all black or marine(navy)/ecru?

I was thinking if I went for black I could only really wear them til March/April when it starts to warm up again, whereas the combo might last me into the summer months too?


----------



## rdgldy

My becketts are in transit from LaGarconne!!! Way earlier than expected!!!!

*nywife*, I'd say I'd go for both


----------



## am2022

Congrats!!!
Which colorway did you get?


rdgldy said:


> My becketts are in transit from LaGarconne!!! Way
> earlier than expected!!!!
> 
> *nywife*, I'd say I'd go for both


----------



## MysteryShopper

rdgldy said:
			
		

> My becketts are in transit from LaGarconne!!! Way earlier than expected!!!!
> 
> nywife, I'd say I'd go for both



Mine too!! I finally got the black Bekkets!


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

MysteryShopper said:


> Mine too!! I finally got the black Bekkets!


:rockettes:
DITOOOO!
black Bekett Shipped still waiting for Bayley Nori to ship


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!
> Which colorway did you get?



black!
Congrats to all that got confirmation.   YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

MysteryShopper said:
			
		

> Mine too!! I finally got the black Bekkets!


----------



## rdgldy

MonicaMarceluzi said:
			
		

> :rockettes:
> DITOOOO!
> black Bekett Shipped still waiting for Bayley Nori to ship


----------



## ebing

Black beketts are up on mytheresa.com! Managed to get a pair!

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bekett-suede-wedge-sneakers-183243.html


----------



## aq7588@

Mytheresa is sold out of the black Beketts in my size already


----------



## rdgldy

aq7588@ said:


> Mytheresa is sold out of the black Beketts in my size already



not mine-funny how when it rains it pours!!


----------



## aq7588@

:weird::weird::weird::weird:





rdgldy said:


> not mine-funny how when it rains it pours!!


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

rdgldy said:


> not mine-funny how when it rains it pours!!


Agree


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

aq7588@ said:


> Mytheresa is sold out of the black Beketts in my size already


I tried to buy from them last season no luck... Have you tired calling boutiques?


----------



## birkinglover

I wear size 36 for my Italian shoes like Miu Miu and prada.Should I take the size 36 for bekket?Thanks


----------



## licforever

Just ordered from Mayke Bobby 38 yellow and Dark blue grey. They should be here on Friday, so exciting


----------



## Fairy-bag

Hello, some time ago I posted a pic of my new Bettys and was a bit disappointed because they were quite short but after wearing them for some months I can say they are definetely one of the most comfortable shoe I've ever had. They stretch a lot.


----------



## Fairy-bag

HandbagAngel said:


> How do you ladies think of 2013 Basley?  So far I don't feel it.    I don't like the Ugg looking, and I don't like the tassel.



I like them, I think they are more flattering and feminine than the Ugg


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

licforever said:


> Just ordered from Mayke Bobby 38 yellow and Dark blue grey. They should be here on Friday, so exciting
> 
> View attachment 1980683


Love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## birkinglover

I just ordered few hours ago size 36 black bekkets it's the last size.But I usually wear European size 36 too.will it be too small?Thanks


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

birkinglover said:


> I just ordered few hours ago size 36 black bekkets it's the last size.But I usually wear European size 36 too.will it be too small?Thanks


They most likely run true to your size. They will stretch a lot overtime. I think you will be fine with 36 its worth trying since they are selling out like crazy.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

Bayley in Nori on NAP!!!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335845


----------



## birkinglover

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> They most likely run true to your size. They will stretch a lot overtime. I think you will be fine with 36 its worth trying since they are selling out like crazy.



Even if its Beckets design?
Yes ,noe I check again at net a porter it's all sold out...


----------



## birkinglover

Thanks Monica Marceluzi


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

birkinglover said:


> Even if its Beckets design?
> Yes ,noe I check again at net a porter it's all sold out...


bekket will run true to size. bobby's size up.


----------



## birkinglover

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> bekket will run true to size. bobby's size up.



Oh I see...Thanks Monica Marceluzi..I am now less worried...


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

birkinglover said:


> Oh I see...Thanks Monica Marceluzi..I am now less worried...


no problem


----------



## eifitcon

Does anyone know if there are any stores that sell Isabel Marant sneakers in Vienna (Austria)?


----------



## licforever

eifitcon said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are any stores that sell Isabel Marant sneakers in Vienna (Austria)?



If you want can try Mayke in Holland the sell assistant are helpful, I order 4 pairs from them so far, they can advise you the size, and I pay shipping only &euro;10 shipping. Still have some size left.


----------



## eifitcon

licforever said:


> If you want can try Mayke in Holland the sell assistant are helpful, I order 4 pairs from them so far, they can advise you the size, and I pay shipping only &euro;10 shipping. Still have some size left.



Thanks for the tip! I'll send them an email and ask


----------



## rdgldy

MonicaMarceluzi said:
			
		

> Bayley in Nori on NAP!!!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335845



not sold out when I just tried.


----------



## purse collector

I've been lusting over the IM sneakers but they're sold out every where I'm loving the bekett in black or red.  I came across this site and it seems like they've a lot in stock a bit fishy.  Is this a reputable seller?

http://www.marantfanshop.com/3-isabel-marant-sneakers


----------



## HandbagAngel

purse collector said:


> I've been lusting over the IM sneakers but they're sold out every where I'm loving the bekett in black or red.  I came across this site and it seems like they've a lot in stock a bit fishy.  Is this a reputable seller?
> 
> http://www.marantfanshop.com/3-isabel-marant-sneakers



Those are stock photos, and this site sells counterfeits.  Please stay away!


----------



## retrofaxie

purse collector said:


> I've been lusting over the IM sneakers but they're sold out every where I'm loving the bekett in black or red.  I came across this site and it seems like they've a lot in stock a bit fishy.  Is this a reputable seller?
> 
> http://www.marantfanshop.com/3-isabel-marant-sneakers




Dont know what size ur looking for but wendy lam aka nitrolicious.com is selling the red bekett. I dont know her I just read her blog, but she is legit. 

http://www.hellolamode.com/item/isabel-marant-bekett-over-basket-wedge-sneaker-516#


----------



## HungryM3

What's the real heel height of the Bekett? NAP posted 4" and mytheresa posted 2.25". Anyone knows?


----------



## licforever

purse collector said:
			
		

> I've been lusting over the IM sneakers but they're sold out every where I'm loving the bekett in black or red.  I came across this site and it seems like they've a lot in stock a bit fishy.  Is this a reputable seller?
> 
> http://www.marantfanshop.com/3-isabel-marant-sneakers



Fake, pls see the price it's too good to be true, the picture took from real IM but they will send you fake,


----------



## jennitajen

Item Name : Authentic Isabel Marant Beige/Noir Willow Sneaker 40
Item Number : 121038556861
Seller ID : duangjai_2102
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121038556861&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## jennitajen

Please authentic this. Thank you very much for your time 

Item Name : Authentic Isabel Marant Beige Bekett Sneaker 39
Item Number : 121038552999
Seller ID : duangjai_2102
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121038552999&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## GLuxeLady

jennitajen said:
			
		

> Item Name : Authentic Isabel Marant Beige/Noir Willow Sneaker 40
> Item Number : 121038556861
> Seller ID : duangjai_2102
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121038556861&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



Looks authentic but can't be too sure without other pics to confirm (ex: the inside of the tongue, the bottom of the shoe sole, etc.)


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

jennitajen said:


> Item Name : Authentic Isabel Marant Beige/Noir Willow Sneaker 40
> Item Number : 121038556861
> Seller ID : duangjai_2102
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121038556861&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


Authentic


----------



## roussel

Anyone ordered the bayleys from NAP got their shipment?  I ordered yesterday and curious how blue it is.  The description and the person I talked to said it is navy.  I think dark navy will look good too just curious to see what it really is.  And oh btw, as far as sizing, I'm a US7.5, and I got the FR38.  Did I get the correct size?


----------



## Paris Darling

licforever said:


> Just ordered from Mayke Bobby 38 yellow and Dark blue grey. They should be here on Friday, so exciting
> 
> View attachment 1980683



Oh nice! Can you post a picture when they've arrived? I'm curious about the yellow colour in 'real life'!


----------



## licforever

Paris Darling said:
			
		

> Oh nice! Can you post a picture when they've arrived? I'm curious about the yellow colour in 'real life'!



Will do, I think I should get them on Monday, now is somewhere in Germany eiei


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

roussel said:


> Anyone ordered the bayleys from NAP got their shipment?  I ordered yesterday and curious how blue it is.  The description and the person I talked to said it is navy.  I think dark navy will look good too just curious to see what it really is.  And oh btw, as far as sizing, I'm a US7.5, and I got the FR38.  Did I get the correct size?


you order the right size . Its a dark navy color i just got my yesterday.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi




----------



## roussel

Thanks for the pic Monica! Love love them! I can't wait to get mine


----------



## rdgldy

roussel said:


> Anyone ordered the bayleys from NAP got their shipment?  I ordered yesterday and curious how blue it is.  The description and the person I talked to said it is navy.  I think dark navy will look good too just curious to see what it really is.  And oh btw, as far as sizing, I'm a US7.5, and I got the FR38.  Did I get the correct size?



yay!!!  congratulations.


----------



## tanya devi

Just received my Basley booties and I'm happy to share they say made in Portugal


----------



## Straight-Laced

tanya devi said:


> Just received my Basley booties and I'm happy to share they say made in Portugal




Oh yay!!  What colour did you get?  I'd love to see them


----------



## BabyFace

ordered a pair of basley's too from NAP... love the color combo not sure how i feel about the star... hoping i'm going to like them!...  i had the bekkets in black and didn't like them-- felt like they were too dark and heavy looking.  

but i'm dying for the baltimore's.... anyone know who might have them in stock right now other than LVR?


----------



## BabyFace

And the basley's are all sold out on NAP!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Straight-Laced said:


> Oh yay!!  What colour did you get?  I'd love to see them



Me too!


----------



## licforever

Paris Darling said:
			
		

> Oh nice! Can you post a picture when they've arrived? I'm curious about the yellow colour in 'real life'!



I just got my 2 Bobby today, nice surprise they made in Portugal and the fit is more solid, the size is fit more roomy than the Booby made in china, around ankle less puffy so more comfortable to wear, well worth &euro;399. I will post pictures for you later I need help to take good pictures, I am very happy


----------



## Paris Darling

licforever said:


> I just got my 2 Bobby today, nice surprise they made in Portugal and the fit is more solid, the size is fit more roomy than the Booby made in china, around ankle less puffy so more comfortable to wear, well worth &euro;399. I will post pictures for you later I need help to take good pictures, I am very happy



Great, thank you! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## gymangel812

does anywhere (that ships to the US, but preferably in europe lol) have the burgundy bobbys?


----------



## tanya devi

I got the Camel color in the Basley bootie  They look awesome with every pair of skinnies I've worn them with and the tassels are not annoyingly large or too cutesie... Considering the dark version too! Sorry no pics I'm making my way to Japan for the holidays...


----------



## licforever

Yellow Bobby size 38


----------



## licforever

Anthracite bobby size 38 this season made in Portugal.


----------



## rdgldy

licforever said:
			
		

> Yellow Bobby size 38



so cute!!!


----------



## licforever

rdgldy said:
			
		

> so cute!!!



Thank you, The colour much nicer in real life


----------



## renstar

Okay, so I got the Bayley Noir from LG. I had ordered it thinking it was going to be black, but later realized it was navy blue. Can't decide if I should keep or not...


----------



## rdgldy

renstar said:


> Okay, so I got the Bayley Noir from LG. I had ordered it thinking it was going to be black, but later realized it was navy blue. Can't decide if I should keep or not...



are they navy??  I thought mine were black, lol!!  Must go check.


----------



## renstar

rdgldy said:


> are they navy??  I thought mine were black, lol!!  Must go check.


Here's a pic next to it my Bekket Noir....it's def not black. 
It wasn't what I expected, so now I'm on the fence...I was expecting more contrast against the cream canvas.


----------



## am2022

Loving the new colorway Bobby's!!
Congrats licfoever!


----------



## sydgirl

licforever said:


> Anthracite bobby size 38 this season made in Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 1987173


Love them!! Can I ask where you got them from??
I'm after the burgundy or taupe bobbys!!
Thanks


----------



## Julide

licforever said:


> Anthracite bobby size 38 this season made in Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 1987173



OMG I love these!! Need a pair STAT!! Do you mind sharing where you got them? TIA!!


----------



## licforever

sydgirl said:
			
		

> Love them!! Can I ask where you got them from??
> I'm after the burgundy or taupe bobbys!!
> Thanks



I got them from Mayke in Holland,I bought 4 Bobby from them so far good price and the shipping is only &euro;10 within EU fast delivery most important the SA is very helpful. Some Isabel marant heels are on sale now, please check it out


----------



## BabyFace

i received the bayley's. definitely running true to size. love the navy color... but i think i just like the boston style better in general.


----------



## Paris Darling

licforever said:


> Yellow Bobby size 38
> View attachment 1987165



Wow! Love them! Thanks for sharing! 

Does anybody know the correct English name of the purple Bobby's? I would like to see some photo's of people wearing them, but 'Isabel Marant purple bobby's' doesn't show them on Google. But maybe it's because they just recently became available?


----------



## gymangel812

licforever said:


> I got them from Mayke in Holland,I bought 4 Bobby from them so far good price and the shipping is only &euro;10 within EU fast delivery most important the SA is very helpful. Some Isabel marant heels are on sale now, please check it out


darn already sold out of my size of the burgundy bobbys 



Paris Darling said:


> Wow! Love them! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Does anybody know the correct English name of the purple Bobby's? I would like to see some photo's of people wearing them, but 'Isabel Marant purple bobby's' doesn't show them on Google. But maybe it's because they just recently became available?


i think they're called burgundy.


----------



## dozzaroo

gymangel812 said:


> darn already sold out of my size of the burgundy bobbys
> 
> 
> i think they're called burgundy.



they are called the plum bobbys here in the UK


----------



## Paris Darling

gymangel812 said:


> darn already sold out of my size of the burgundy bobbys
> 
> 
> i think they're called burgundy.





dozzaroo said:


> they are called the plum bobbys here in the UK



Thank you!


----------



## retrofaxie

black bekett, bayley, camel basley all size available at barneys.com


----------



## retrofaxie

.


----------



## melissathegreat

Cute


----------



## mb542528

Just ordered black bekket's from Net-A-Porter!!!!!


----------



## ksenia.mirowska

hello there I'm on a hunt for those new Wila sneakers,I saw them on LVR but ate all sold out now;( do you have any idea where I should look(European sites)


----------



## ksenia.mirowska

mb542528 did you buy them through a waitin list? I missed my chance to get those sneakers from the A/W 12 collection and now just when I went for my winter break they went up online and missed them again;(


----------



## mb542528

ksenia.mirowska said:


> mb542528 did you buy them through a waitin list? I missed my chance to get those sneakers from the A/W 12 collection and now just when I went for my winter break they went up online and missed them again;(


Ksenia.mirowska Yes. I was placed on a waiting list about a week ago. I feel your pain...I missed them before as well. Good luck! I know Barney's ny has the black ones in stock


----------



## Julide

DIANI has some new items in!!!


----------



## ksenia.mirowska

what do you guys think will the black Bekkers look nice for spring? I keep thinking they look harsh but on the other hand I feel like darker colors will get less beaten up with time? I'm tempted to get the light blue Bayley...so far I just got a pair of Bobby's...so suggestions,anyone?


----------



## ardj102

hi ladies, i need some help choosing my next (and possibly last?) pair of IM sneakers. i have a pair of black boston sneakers from last season which i love...would it be too much if i get the black bekkets too? or should i get a different color bobby (taupe/camel) instead ush: I cant decide! and i learned from last season that if you wait too long, itll sell out.


----------



## eifitcon

I finally managed to order a pair of Bobby sneakers from Mytheresa, even though I should be on a shopping ban until next year.. I hope they arrive by X-mas


----------



## twilldy

hoping that the black bekkets are still avail tomorrow on net-a-porter  after i cash my paychque, hoping to get them as a christmas gift to myself


----------



## sep

I'm trying to decide which Bayley I want...  Black/Cream or Red/Blue...  I have black Bazils and Taupe Bekkets...  I was thinking Red/Blue for something different but how often would I wear them? Hmmm...  Thoughts?


----------



## sep

MonicaMarceluzi said:


>



Great collection!  Are the Bayley sneakers black or navy?


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

sep said:


> Great collection!  Are the Bayley sneakers black or navy?


Thank You!!! Bayley are dark navy!  i have Bazil Sneaker in Ecru too! and i love them all!


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

sep said:


> I'm trying to decide which Bayley I want...  Black/Cream or Red/Blue...  I have black Bazils and Taupe Bekkets...  I was thinking Red/Blue for something different but how often would I wear them? Hmmm...  Thoughts?


i love both navy/cream and red/blue. get 2 pairs  
red/blue will be great for spring/summer! i wish i could get red ones too ! lol


----------



## Pinkydream

sep said:


> Great collection!  Are the Bayley sneakers black or navy?


They are navy. I ordered them from nap thinking they were black but they looked exactly the same color next to my Navy and cream Bekkets from 2011.


----------



## Kseniula

I was going through the same dilemma! first I was sure I wanted the black Bekkets,but when I saw the Bayley I was sold! the red ones are just amazing! but I am not daring enough to pull them off,went with a black(navy) with yellow star. I think the star makes them look fun,even the more tamed colors like cream or black(navy).Better decide soon though they're flying fast!


----------



## sep

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> i love both navy/cream and red/blue. get 2 pairs
> red/blue will be great for spring/summer! i wish i could get red ones too ! lol



I wish I could get 2 too!  The red/blue areso cool but I think I would wear the navy/cream more...  Have you worn yours yet?  What do the look best with IYO?


----------



## sep

I found this pic online!  Are these colors coming soon?


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:
			
		

> I found this pic online!  Are these colors coming soon?



These are spring.  I preordered the light blue from LVR.


----------



## sep

rdgldy said:


> These are spring.  I preordered the light blue from LVR.



I love the light blue and the yellow!  Maybe I should hold out for one of those...  But there are only a few of the navy/cream combo still available...  Decisions...  Decisions...


----------



## GlamGirly

Okay girls...After lusting and wavering back and forth between yes and no for over a year, I finally purchased a pair of the suede and leather Bekkets in black. I'm super excited but I am also having that "Did-I-just-drop-$700-on-sneakers?" feeling. Anyone else have that initial feeling with the first pair? I'm excited but probably won't get them until after Christmas. I know the black is kind of standard and not as unique as the more colorful versions, but I am happy to hopefully be a part of this group of Bekket owners! Wish me luck, I had to guess with sizing...nervous.


----------



## Kseniula

I saw them (the cream and blue) on LVR was really tempted to preorder the blue,nut then I remembered how upset I was when a guy stepped on my beige Bobbys and i had a nasty stain the whole day:/  though they are super pretty,the blue ones...


----------



## sep

GlamGirly said:


> Okay girls...After lusting and wavering back and forth between yes and no for over a year, I finally purchased a pair of the suede and leather Bekkets in black. I'm super excited but I am also having that "Did-I-just-drop-$700-on-sneakers?" feeling. Anyone else have that initial feeling with the first pair? I'm excited but probably won't get them until after Christmas. I know the black is kind of standard and not as unique as the more colorful versions, but I am happy to hopefully be a part of this group of Bekket owners! Wish me luck, I had to guess with sizing...nervous.



The black are the first pair I got and I had the same feeling but I don't feel that way now because I literally wear them ALL THE TIME!  I wear them so much I ended up getting the taupe but I don't wear them as much as it is winter and I don't want them to get ruined... If it fits your your overall style then you won't be dissappointed a few years later that you dropped that kind of money on sneakers...  I think the fact that they are black will make thm something you can wear for many years after the wedge sneaker craze is long gone anyway...


----------



## am2022

Congrats! I agree black will always be a classic! 


GlamGirly said:


> Okay girls...After lusting and wavering back and forth between yes and no for over a year, I finally purchased a pair of the suede and leather Bekkets in black. I'm super excited but I am also having that "Did-I-just-drop-$700-on-sneakers?" feeling. Anyone else have that initial feeling with the first pair? I'm excited but probably won't get them until after Christmas. I know the black is kind of standard and not as unique as the more colorful versions, but I am happy to hopefully be a part of this group of Bekket owners! Wish me luck, I had to guess with sizing...nervous.


----------



## rdgldy

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> Okay girls...After lusting and wavering back and forth between yes and no for over a year, I finally purchased a pair of the suede and leather Bekkets in black. I'm super excited but I am also having that "Did-I-just-drop-$700-on-sneakers?" feeling. Anyone else have that initial feeling with the first pair? I'm excited but probably won't get them until after Christmas. I know the black is kind of standard and not as unique as the more colorful versions, but I am happy to hopefully be a part of this group of Bekket owners! Wish me luck, I had to guess with sizing...nervous.



congratulations!!!!!


----------



## twilldy

Could someone kindly authenticate these for me  missed out on net-a-porter do hoping to grab these from a fellow tpf member
Thanks !!


----------



## GLuxeLady

twilldy said:
			
		

> Could someone kindly authenticate these for me  missed out on net-a-porter do hoping to grab these from a fellow tpf member
> Thanks !!



Authentic


----------



## twilldy

GLuxeLady said:


> Authentic



thanks


----------



## Fairy-bag

GlamGirly said:


> Okay girls...After lusting and wavering back and forth between yes and no for over a year, I finally purchased a pair of the suede and leather Bekkets in black. I'm super excited but I am also having that "Did-I-just-drop-$700-on-sneakers?" feeling. Anyone else have that initial feeling with the first pair? I'm excited but probably won't get them until after Christmas. I know the black is kind of standard and not as unique as the more colorful versions, but I am happy to hopefully be a part of this group of Bekket owners! Wish me luck, I had to guess with sizing...nervous.



Congrats, if the Bekett fits in you style that odd feeling will probably disappear once you receive them


----------



## Paris Darling

I really love the Bobby sneakers, but I'm not sure what colour I should get. I really like the red ones, but I don't think their available anymore. So what do you think? Sould I buy the kaki, the plum (purple) or yellow (?) ones?


----------



## rdgldy

Paris Darling said:
			
		

> I really love the Bobby sneakers, but I'm not sure what colour I should get. I really like the red ones, but I don't think their available anymore. So what do you think? Sould I buy the kaki, the plum (purple) or yellow (?) ones?



there is also camel and black.


----------



## SarahKJDK

Have you'd tried shop bop.com?


----------



## Roshail

Are the black ones available ANYWHERE in a 38?! apart from ebay as I am a little iffy about the authenticity there...


----------



## rdgldy

really thinking about the bobbys in yellow.......


----------



## Jusinit

Roshail said:
			
		

> Are the black ones available ANYWHERE in a 38?! apart from ebay as I am a little iffy about the authenticity there...



Thats probably your best bet. Most stores are sold out at this point. If you buy from a seller with 100% positive feedback you shouldn't have an issue and PayPal will refund your money if your not satisfied with the shoes. Good luck


----------



## Kseniula

rdgldy said:
			
		

> really thinking about the bobbys in yellow.......



omg me too!! I love the look of them! just got the Bayleys with a yellow star though,I don't think I can justify more yellow in my wardrobe...


----------



## rdgldy

Kseniula said:
			
		

> omg me too!! I love the look of them! just got the Bayleys with a yellow star though,I don't think I can justify more yellow in my wardrobe...


----------



## Paris Darling

rdgldy said:


> there is also camel and black.



Yeah, thanks. I like camel as well, but black... Hmm, it's so black, if you now what I mean. 



SarahKJDK said:


> Have you'd tried shop bop.com?



I don't think shopbop sells Isabel Marant...


----------



## Paris Darling

rdgldy said:


> really thinking about the bobbys in yellow.......



I want to see some 'real life' (?) pictures of the yellow and purple (plum) ones, but I can't find them.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Whoop whoop 

I just got the camel bobby's for 40% off at one of the bigger department stores in Amsterdam (de Bijenkorf).
They still have a 39 and 36 left.
They also had the Khaki ones in 36, 38 and 39!


----------



## Kseniula

Mulberry_Love said:
			
		

> Whoop whoop
> 
> I just got the camel bobby's for 40% off at one of the bigger department stores in Amsterdam (de Bijenkorf).
> They still have a 39 and 36 left.
> They also had the Khaki ones in 36, 38 and 39!



omg you're soooooo lucky!! I never saw them on sale! wish I could fly to Amsterdam just to get them!


----------



## ennna

Ladies, any advice for me? Just bought the red Bayleys this week, not sure about them though... I love the colour, model, everything, but they don't go as easy with my wardrobe as dark ones. Already have khaki Bobbies, so would not 'need' dark Bayleys and I really like the colour but would hate to leave them unworn in my closet! Just gonna try them with some clothes today, but in the meantime... help?


----------



## Paris Darling

Mulberry_Love said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> I just got the camel bobby's for 40% off at one of the bigger department stores in Amsterdam (de Bijenkorf).
> They still have a 39 and 36 left.
> They also had the Khaki ones in 36, 38 and 39!



How much are they now? I'm jealous!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Paris Darling said:


> How much are they now? I'm jealous!


She didn't give me 40% off but 50%, I didn't know untill I just checked the receipt. Haha, It just keeps getting better 
I paid 197,50 euro.


----------



## Paris Darling

Mulberry_Love said:


> She didn't give me 40% off but 50%, I didn't know untill I just checked the receipt. Haha, It just keeps getting better
> I paid 197,50 euro.



Thank you! I jumped in the car and bought them as well! The kaki, the last ones in my size! Yeah haha! Got the 50% discount as well. Was there saterday, but luckily I didn't biy them then, because then they were full price!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Paris Darling said:


> Thank you! I jumped in the car and bought them as well! The kaki, the last ones in my size! Yeah haha! Got the 50% discount as well. Was there saterday, but luckily I didn't biy them then, because then they were full price!



Yesss! Congrats. Merry xmas :santawave:


----------



## rdgldy

awesome, ladies!!! congratulations.


----------



## Paris Darling

Mulberry_Love said:


> Yesss! Congrats. Merry xmas :santawave:





rdgldy said:


> awesome, ladies!!! congratulations.



Thank you both! And you too, *Mulberry_Love!* 
Merry Xmas everybody!


----------



## sep

ennna said:
			
		

> Ladies, any advice for me? Just bought the red Bayleys this week, not sure about them though... I love the colour, model, everything, but they don't go as easy with my wardrobe as dark ones. Already have khaki Bobbies, so would not 'need' dark Bayleys and I really like the colour but would hate to leave them unworn in my closet! Just gonna try them with some clothes today, but in the meantime... help?



I've been considering these as well but wasn't sure how often I would wear them... Can you post pics?


----------



## sep

OMG!!! Forward By Revolve just started carrying Isabel Marant!!!  I took it as a sign...  Ordered the navy/yellow Bayleys!


----------



## Flounce

Hi everyone I'm new here. I recently purchased the IM Bekett in Black from Barneys.com and I have a question about these. I noticed that inside the shoes, there seems to be some kinds of stains/marks. They almost seem used to me.  I do own some other IM sneakers; Bettys and Bobbys and they didn't look like the Beketts when they arrived. Could you please tell me if these are natural marks from factory etc or are they in fact used? Thank you. Nice to know you all and happy holidays!


----------



## stylesnob

Flounce said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here. I recently purchased the IM Bekett in Black from Barneys.com and I have a question about these. I noticed that inside the shoes, there seems to be some kinds of stains/marks. They almost seem used to me.  I do own some other IM sneakers; Bettys and Bobbys and they didn't look like the Beketts when they arrived. Could you please tell me if these are natural marks from factory etc or are they in fact used? Thank you. Nice to know you all and happy holidays!



Return them.  Something has obviously happened to them as that's not normal.


----------



## Jusinit

Flounce said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here. I recently purchased the IM Bekett in Black from Barneys.com and I have a question about these. I noticed that inside the shoes, there seems to be some kinds of stains/marks. They almost seem used to me.  I do own some other IM sneakers; Bettys and Bobbys and they didn't look like the Beketts when they arrived. Could you please tell me if these are natural marks from factory etc or are they in fact used? Thank you. Nice to know you all and happy holidays!



Return them hun


----------



## Jusinit

Paris Darling said:


> Thank you! I jumped in the car and bought them as well! The kaki, the last ones in my size! Yeah haha! Got the 50% discount as well. Was there saterday, but luckily I didn't biy them then, because then they were full price!



Congrats! Such a good deal


----------



## mokummeisje

Flounce said:
			
		

> Hi everyone I'm new here. I recently purchased the IM Bekett in Black from Barneys.com and I have a question about these. I noticed that inside the shoes, there seems to be some kinds of stains/marks. They almost seem used to me.  I do own some other IM sneakers; Bettys and Bobbys and they didn't look like the Beketts when they arrived. Could you please tell me if these are natural marks from factory etc or are they in fact used? Thank you. Nice to know you all and happy holidays!



It almost looks like some one spilled a liquid in there. That does not look right to me....


----------



## mb542528

mokummeisje said:


> It almost looks like some one spilled a liquid in there. That does not look right to me....


 I bought the same pair from NAP. Mine had marks as well, but I figured it was just how the suede was marked from laying in the box? Hope this helps! You could also buy a suede brush? I don't blame you though $600+ is a lot to spend on shoes that look worn.


----------



## jacknoy

Is it easy to get Beketts at Isabel Marant stores in Paris?


----------



## Fairy-bag

Mulberry_Love said:


> She didn't give me 40% off but 50%, I didn't know untill I just checked the receipt. Haha, It just keeps getting better
> I paid 197,50 euro.



Lucky girl! Congrats


----------



## sep

sep said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Forward By Revolve just started carrying Isabel Marant!!!  I took it as a sign...  Ordered the navy/yellow Bayleys!



P.S. Glad I jumped on it... They are sold out already! If anyone is looking for the Bobby in Anthracite they have all sizes!


----------



## Paris Darling

Jusinit said:


> Congrats! Such a good deal



Thank you! I'm so excited haha. I've been wanting them for so long! Hope it doesn't rain tomorrow, so I can do some sale-shopping wearing my new sneakers!


----------



## louise_85

jacknoy said:


> Is it easy to get Beketts at Isabel Marant stores in Paris?



Most probably not. They're sold out.


----------



## twilldy

can anyone tell me if this seller is a trusted ebay seller ? looking at this pair , everything seems good but just want to double check ! thanks 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ISABEL-MARAN...25620?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5aecbc6294


----------



## caroulemapoulen

twilldy said:


> can anyone tell me if this seller is a trusted ebay seller ? looking at this pair , everything seems good but just want to double check ! thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ISABEL-MARAN...25620?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5aecbc6294



Everything is good.


----------



## twilldy

caroulemapoulen said:


> Everything is good.




great ! thanks !


----------



## beauxgoris

Flounce said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here. I recently purchased the IM Bekett in Black from Barneys.com and I have a question about these. I noticed that inside the shoes, there seems to be some kinds of stains/marks. They almost seem used to me.  I do own some other IM sneakers; Bettys and Bobbys and they didn't look like the Beketts when they arrived. Could you please tell me if these are natural marks from factory etc or are they in fact used? Thank you. Nice to know you all and happy holidays!



I bought a pair of Dickers from Barney's earlier this fall that arrived with bad marks all over the leather. I returned them but the process was a total b*tch. Every time I order from them there's been a disaster (latest is a "lost package" that I now how to file a claim with my cc to receive my credit back). They have horrible customer service and policies - not mention selling used or damaged Dicker boots. Never again!


----------



## GlamGirly

Roshail said:


> Are the black ones available ANYWHERE in a 38?! apart from ebay as I am a little iffy about the authenticity there...



Keep checking Netaporter.com! They were sold out and in the last three days size 7 popped up twice. Probably returns or exchanges but keep checking. You might check just at the right time and your size might be available. That's how I got my pair!


----------



## eifitcon

Finally received my first pair of Bobby sneakers today! So happy  They're really comfortable and I hope it won't rain in the next few days so I can wear them out and post some mod pics too 
I took them in the size 38, but could probably fit the 37 too.


----------



## rdgldy

eifitcon said:
			
		

> Finally received my first pair of Bobby sneakers today! So happy  They're really comfortable and I hope it won't rain in the next few days so I can wear them out and post some mod pics too
> I took them in the size 38, but could probably fit the 37 too.



congrats!   love the "first" pair comment.


----------



## djsmom

has anyone treated their suede with water repellent, and does it work? I'm not a fan of black suede and concerned the black will start to look grey over time, has anyone noticed any changes in the black suede?


----------



## sep

eifitcon said:


> Finally received my first pair of Bobby sneakers today! So happy  They're really comfortable and I hope it won't rain in the next few days so I can wear them out and post some mod pics too
> I took them in the size 38, but could probably fit the 37 too.



Congrats!  Great "first" pick!


----------



## mokummeisje

I have a quick question for you Isabel Marant lovers...I wear a size 41 in Bekkets but 40 in Dicker boots. Would I need a 40 or 41 in Jenny boots? Can someone tell me how the Jenny boots fit? Thanks a million!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

twilldy said:


> can anyone tell me if this seller is a trusted ebay seller ? looking at this pair , everything seems good but just want to double check ! thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ISABEL-MARAN...25620?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5aecbc6294



I actually have an open case against this seller right now. I purchased a pair of snake print Beketts from her they were not brand new and had a strong moldy smell to them. I tried to return them and even though she had a 14 day return policy listed on the original listing and on all of her listings she did not want to accept a return made me file an ebay claim and on top of all of that refused the package and the shoes are now sitting at the post office. She is very unprofessional and also tried to bully me into keeping the shoes.  I have to wait another 30 more days before I get a refund! so pissed off.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

mokummeisje said:


> I have a quick question for you Isabel Marant lovers...I wear a size 41 in Bekkets but 40 in Dicker boots. Would I need a 40 or 41 in Jenny boots? Can someone tell me how the Jenny boots fit? Thanks a million!



Hi,
I have Bekkets, Betties and Jenny's all in 37, which is my regular size in 99% of my shoes.
The Bekkets are the tightest of the three, than the Jennys and the Betties are the roomiest. Bekkets were tight a first, but fit perfectly after a few wears. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## fashiontattle

Ladies!! I have finally found another pair of bekkets the black ones with snakeskin effect!

 I'm beyond excited I have been hunting for these for like ever! I have two pairs of Bobby's I love.. But I have a question 
Should I keep these or return/sell these I don't love the color.. I have had them for a while and haven't worn them yet.. What should I do? I know the black ones will be a staple for me.. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rdgldy

fashiontattle said:
			
		

> Ladies!! I have finally found another pair of bekkets the black ones with snakeskin effect!
> 
> I'm beyond excited I have been hunting for these for like ever! I have two pairs of Bobby's I love.. But I have a question
> Should I keep these or return/sell these I don't love the color.. I have had them for a while and haven't worn them yet.. What should I do? I know the black ones will be a staple for me..
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I wouldnt keep a pair you don't love.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

fashiontattle said:


> Ladies!! I have finally found another pair of bekkets the black ones with snakeskin effect!
> 
> I'm beyond excited I have been hunting for these for like ever! I have two pairs of Bobby's I love.. But I have a question
> Should I keep these or return/sell these I don't love the color.. I have had them for a while and haven't worn them yet.. What should I do? I know the black ones will be a staple for me..
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001230



If you havent worn them yet n have had them for a while I would get rid of them ! Where did you find the black snakeakin ones? I really wanted those but he ones I paid almost double for swere moldy : (


----------



## fashiontattle

adctd2onlnshpng said:
			
		

> If you havent worn them yet n have had them for a while I would get rid of them ! Where did you find the black snakeakin ones? I really wanted those but he ones I paid almost double for swere moldy : (



I think I will sell them.. I found them on nap just went on there to browse and miraculously there were a pair of them available in just my size! Your best bet is to keep checking all these websites.. Good luck (:


----------



## twilldy

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I actually have an open case against this seller right now. I purchased a pair of snake print Beketts from her they were not brand new and had a strong moldy smell to them. I tried to return them and even though she had a 14 day return policy listed on the original listing and on all of her listings she did not want to accept a return made me file an ebay claim and on top of all of that refused the package and the shoes are now sitting at the post office. She is very unprofessional and also tried to bully me into keeping the shoes.  I have to wait another 30 more days before I get a refund! so pissed off.



omg. that is horrible ! thank goodness i didnt order through her ! I hope everything goes well and you get your refund without any more problems !!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

fashiontattle said:


> I think I will sell them.. I found them on nap just went on there to browse and miraculously there were a pair of them available in just my size! Your best bet is to keep checking all these websites.. Good luck (:



your so lucky! I will keep checking Netaporter Thanks for the tip


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

twilldy said:


> omg. that is horrible ! thank goodness i didnt order through her ! I hope everything goes well and you get your refund without any more problems !!



thank you


----------



## fashiontattle

adctd2onlnshpng said:
			
		

> your so lucky! I will keep checking Netaporter Thanks for the tip



Your welcome.. Have u tried calling Barney's and bergdorfs as well.. Also check Steven Alan boutiques and online.. You will find them! Good luck!


----------



## aseel

Hello ladies 

I reaaally want the Bobby's in black. They don't sell them where I live, and I have no idea where to find them. Sold out everywhere! 

Thank you


----------



## mokummeisje

*bunny*LV* said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have Bekkets, Betties and Jenny's all in 37, which is my regular size in 99% of my shoes.
> The Bekkets are the tightest of the three, than the Jennys and the Betties are the roomiest. Bekkets were tight a first, but fit perfectly after a few wears.
> Hope this helps!



Do you know how the Jenny's compare to the Dicker boots? Are Jenny's fit the same or smaller?


----------



## sydgirl

Just bought the plum bobby sneakers!!!!


----------



## Jusinit

aseel said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> 
> I reaaally want the Bobby's in black. They don't sell them where I live, and I have no idea where to find them. Sold out everywhere!
> 
> Thank you



http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ1&d=Womens

Theres a few sizes left. Hopefully its your size.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

mokummeisje said:


> Do you know how the Jenny's compare to the Dicker boots? Are Jenny's fit the same or smaller?



I've never tried on the Dicker boots, so can't say...
Sorry!


----------



## eifitcon

sydgirl said:


> Just bought the plum bobby sneakers!!!!



Congrats! You should post some mod pics! I'd really like to know how they look irl


----------



## Paris Darling

eifitcon said:


> Congrats! You should post some mod pics! I'd really like to know how they look irl





sydgirl said:


> Just bought the plum bobby sneakers!!!!



Nice, congratulations! Yeah, I really want to see some pictures too!


----------



## twilldy

So after spending tons of time searching ive finally found a pair of bekkets in my size ! 

youheshe.com sent me a link to purchase after sending a request 3 weeks ago ! First pair ive been able to track down thats not marked up like crazy by a ebay seller etc .

 Had to ship it to the US to avoid crazy canadian customs . now the waiting game starts


----------



## gymangel812

sydgirl said:


> Just bought the plum bobby sneakers!!!!



ooh where did you find them??


----------



## sep

My Bayley sneakers came today and I LOVE them even more than expected!  The navy is such a rich color and the canvas is a beautiful tea stain color!


----------



## BagInVain

Hi all, been admiring all the Becketts and took the plunge ordering a pair. Can someone please help with the sizing, tried doing a search but everything got too confusing. So I was wondering (and I know this is weird) but can someone measure the length of their feet? My feet is 24cm with socks and I ordered the IM in fr38 is this correct or too small?


----------



## stylesnob

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335846


----------



## Kseniula

BagInVain said:
			
		

> Hi all, been admiring all the Becketts and took the plunge ordering a pair. Can someone please help with the sizing, tried doing a search but everything got too confusing. So I was wondering (and I know this is weird) but can someone measure the length of their feet? My feet is 24cm with socks and I ordered the IM in fr38 is this correct or too small?



hey there i had the same issue!my foot is 24,3cm and I got a pair if IM Bayleys in FR 38. they are perfect,they're not too tight. I think you'd be ok with FR 37 as well,so if you like to wear them with a thicker sock go do 38 if you wanna wear them with rights I'd go for 37.


----------



## Kseniula

sep said:
			
		

> My Bayley sneakers came today and I LOVE them even more than expected!  The navy is such a rich color and the canvas is a beautiful tea stain color!



congrats on our purchase!!!mine came last week,I'm surprised how much I like them when a notification from NAP came that they're holding them for me for 24h I wasn't sure i should get them but now I'm in love!!!can't wait to wear them with shorts!!


----------



## larastyle

beauxgoris said:


> I bought a pair of Dickers from Barney's earlier this fall that arrived with bad marks all over the leather. I returned them but the process was a total b*tch. Every time I order from them there's been a disaster (latest is a "lost package" that I now how to file a claim with my cc to receive my credit back). They have horrible customer service and policies - not mention selling used or damaged Dicker boots. Never again!



I always have problems retuning with them too.  I have to call them like 10 times before I get my money back.  I usually do not order from them, unless I have to.


----------



## ennna

stylesnob said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335846



thanks!! have to sell my red Bayleys now...


----------



## BagInVain

Kseniula said:
			
		

> hey there i had the same issue!my foot is 24,3cm and I got a pair if IM Bayleys in FR 38. they are perfect,they're not too tight. I think you'd be ok with FR 37 as well,so if you like to wear them with a thicker sock go do 38 if you wanna wear them with rights I'd go for 37.



Thanks for that, shoe sizing is so confusing. Hopefully they will fit


----------



## aseel

Jusinit said:


> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ1&d=Womens
> 
> Theres a few sizes left. Hopefully its your size.


My size isn't available, but thank you!


----------



## sep

I just ordered the purple Bayley from Matches...  Hope I like them as much as the navy...  :/


----------



## Pinkydream

sep said:


> I just ordered the purple Bayley from Matches...  Hope I like them as much as the navy...  :/



Yayy I ordered them too


----------



## sep

Pinkydream said:


> Yayy I ordered them too



Yay for us!  I hope they arrive soon!  This was my first time ordering from Matches..I already got a shipment confirmation!


----------



## sep

Okay I am putting myself on an IM sneaker ban!!!  

A pair of white Bettys just popped up in my size and now they are on the way to me...  :/  I saw this picture when I was doing a search though and it took it over the top and I kinda had to do it...


----------



## renstar

sep said:


> Okay I am putting myself on an IM sneaker ban!!!
> 
> A pair of white Bettys just popped up in my size and now they are on the way to me...  :/  I saw this picture when I was doing a search though and it took it over the top and I kinda had to do it...


super cute pic and great idea!


----------



## Simpsons Trang

My second and probably last pair of the bekkets


----------



## fashiontattle

I waited so long.. excited!! I finally got them! My bekkets in the mail! These are a few quick shots I took! 
Mod pics Tom! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Simpsons Trang

fashiontattle said:


> I waited so long.. excited!! I finally got them! My bekkets in the mail! These are a few quick shots I took!
> Mod pics Tom! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007001



I think we received our bekkets at the same time same day from the same website lol


----------



## anna_dulce

I can't decide if I want to wait to buy the fall 2013 line of the marants or just purchase them now! I'm just not too fond of the star on the side =\ what do you guys think?!


----------



## fashiontattle

Simpsons Trang said:
			
		

> I think we received our bekkets at the same time same day from the same website lol



Lol yesss I just saw that!!!  
Enjoy them!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Beige Bekketts on Netaporters UK site! all sizes available except for 36! Go go go!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335846


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

fashiontattle said:


> Your welcome.. Have u tried calling Barney's and bergdorfs as well.. Also check Steven Alan boutiques and online.. You will find them! Good luck!



thank you! I really want those snake print ones ! will check Steven Alan and BG


----------



## fashiontattle

A question.. I'm sure it's been posted before but can I ask you guys if anyone uses a suede protector for their IMs sneakers? 
Any recommendations? Thank u guys! 
It's been snowing here and there & I don't want to wear any if them and ruin em but would love to know what u guys use! TIA


----------



## sep

fashiontattle said:


> I waited so long.. excited!! I finally got them! My bekkets in the mail! These are a few quick shots I took!
> Mod pics Tom! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007001


Perfection! I have these and find it hard to wear anything else! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

fashiontattle said:


> A question.. I'm sure it's been posted before but can I ask you guys if anyone uses a suede protector for their IMs sneakers?
> Any recommendations? Thank u guys!
> It's been snowing here and there & I don't want to wear any if them and ruin em but would love to know what u guys use! TIA



I sprayed all my IMs with melatonian suede spray protector when you first spray it will make them wet so therefore make the suede seem darker but once it dries it will go back to normal.


----------



## Fran0421

this thread is fantastic! I really want to get the betty suede I can't get them out of my mind. I am so afraid of the sizing though, I tend to avoid buying shoes online.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Fran0421 said:


> this thread is fantastic! I really want to get the betty suede I can't get them out of my mind. I am so afraid of the sizing though, I tend to avoid buying shoes online.



I think as long as you can return for full refund if it doesn't work out I would go for it! these Isabel Marants sneakers are the most comfiest shoes ever  they are comfier than my Nike tennis shoes and Ugss lol


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Here's a modeling pic of me in the Red Bayley's I am so obsessed with these IMs 3 pairs in one month and I need more LOL I wear them every day so weird my left foot that has constant pain from my arch not being aligned hasn't been aching as much since I have been wearing them  The Red Bayleys are my favorite! they still have all sizes left at Lagarconne


----------



## licforever

Simpsons Trang said:
			
		

> My second and probably last pair of the bekkets



I just got my as well, I love them, very comfy my second pair and probably  last Bekkets( I hope )


----------



## GlamGirly

NOOOOOOO! DEVASTATION! BLACK SUEDE BEKKETS IN SIZE 6 DON'T WORK!!!

I was dumb enough to cancel my black suede Bekkets order in size 7 because I thought they would fit too big and I just received my size 6 AND THEY ARE TOO SMALL! Everyone I talked to told me to "size down" or go with my true size since I usually wear size 6 but they were wrong! And, this is double smack to the face because I got the size 6 from a store in Europe that my cousin lives next to so I am stuck!!! Oh well, the search goes on. Congrats to all the ladies who DID get the sizing right! Lol Loving all the mod pictures though, one day I WILL post mine--in the right size! Hahahaha...


----------



## GlamGirly

fashiontattle said:


> A question.. I'm sure it's been posted before but can I ask you guys if anyone uses a suede protector for their IMs sneakers?
> Any recommendations? Thank u guys!
> It's been snowing here and there & I don't want to wear any if them and ruin em but would love to know what u guys use! TIA



Absolutely. I use it on all of my suede shoes and re-apply every now and then. I use Kiwi Suede protector which is a very general and easy-to-find brand but I also use Meltonian which is very popular and works. Good luck!


----------



## sep

GlamGirly said:


> NOOOOOOO! DEVASTATION! BLACK SUEDE BEKKETS IN SIZE 6 DON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I was dumb enough to cancel my black suede Bekkets order in size 7 because I thought they would fit too big and I just received my size 6 AND THEY ARE TOO SMALL! Everyone I talked to told me to "size down" or go with my true size since I usually wear size 6 but they were wrong! And, this is double smack to the face because I got the size 6 from a store in Europe that my cousin lives next to so I am stuck!!! Oh well, the search goes on. Congrats to all the ladies who DID get the sizing right! Lol Loving all the mod pictures though, one day I WILL post mine--in the right size! Hahahaha...



Oh no!  Sorry to hear this...  I sized up and they have actualy stretched out quite a bit because I wear them all the time with thick socks...  You might try wearing them around the house with thick socks for a while before you return them...  I think I could have gone with my regular size (which is what I ordered in the Bayley that is on the way)...  Good luck!


----------



## Fairy-bag

GlamGirly said:


> NOOOOOOO! DEVASTATION! BLACK SUEDE BEKKETS IN SIZE 6 DON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I was dumb enough to cancel my black suede Bekkets order in size 7 because I thought they would fit too big and I just received my size 6 AND THEY ARE TOO SMALL! Everyone I talked to told me to "size down" or go with my true size since I usually wear size 6 but they were wrong! And, this is double smack to the face because I got the size 6 from a store in Europe that my cousin lives next to so I am stuck!!! Oh well, the search goes on. Congrats to all the ladies who DID get the sizing right! Lol Loving all the mod pictures though, one day I WILL post mine--in the right size! Hahahaha...



Mine were too tight and short on the toe and I considered returning them but the size up was not available so I kept them. I'm so glad I did! After two challenging weeks, they stretched a lot and now are so comfortable!


----------



## licforever

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOO! DEVASTATION! BLACK SUEDE BEKKETS IN SIZE 6 DON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I was dumb enough to cancel my black suede Bekkets order in size 7 because I thought they would fit too big and I just received my size 6 AND THEY ARE TOO SMALL! Everyone I talked to told me to "size down" or go with my true size since I usually wear size 6 but they were wrong! And, this is double smack to the face because I got the size 6 from a store in Europe that my cousin lives next to so I am stuck!!! Oh well, the search goes on. Congrats to all the ladies who DID get the sizing right! Lol Loving all the mod pictures though, one day I WILL post mine--in the right size! Hahahaha...



IM is French sizing I did same mistake before, sorry to hear, are you looking for IM 37?  Check out Mayke if not have some shop in Belgium might still have let, call around please.


----------



## GlamGirly

Fairy-bag said:


> Mine were too tight and short on the toe and I considered returning them but the size up was not available so I kept them. I'm so glad I did! After two challenging weeks, they stretched a lot and now are so comfortable!



Hmmmmm, really? Maybe this isn't so bad. 

You might be right. They fit perfectly in terms of everything else and it is NOT like my toes are hitting the edge of the front. There is some space between my toes and the edge of the front, it is just THAT specific area feels so tight because the shoes seem to angle and tapper down at the front. Yours are also the suede?


----------



## GlamGirly

sep said:


> Oh no!  Sorry to hear this...  I sized up and they have actualy stretched out quite a bit because I wear them all the time with thick socks...  You might try wearing them around the house with thick socks for a while before you return them...  I think I could have gone with my regular size (which is what I ordered in the Bayley that is on the way)...  Good luck!



Okay, I might give it the old sock trick for a couple of days. Would you say they stretched out significantly? I would be happy if the top of the toes wasn't so tight on me, the length is okay. Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

fashiontattle said:


> A question.. I'm sure it's been posted before but can I ask you guys if anyone uses a suede protector for their IMs sneakers?
> Any recommendations? Thank u guys!
> It's been snowing here and there & I don't want to wear any if them and ruin em but would love to know what u guys use! TIA


i sprayed mine with meltonian 3-4 times. i'm not brave enough to actually wear them in the snow/heavy rain though. i spray them as a just in case they get wet. i would fear how salt would affect them too.


----------



## Fairy-bag

GlamGirly said:


> Hmmmmm, really? Maybe this isn't so bad.
> 
> You might be right. They fit perfectly in terms of everything else and it is NOT like my toes are hitting the edge of the front. There is some space between my toes and the edge of the front, it is just THAT specific area feels so tight because the shoes seem to angle and tapper down at the front. Yours are also the suede?



I had that tightness issue both with the suede Bekkett and the Betty. Good luck!


----------



## sep

WOW!  I can't believe how quickly my shoes arrived from Matches!!!  This was my first time ordering from Matches and I have to say I am thoroughly impressed!  Not only did my shoes arrive quickly but they were packaged beautifully in a box I will surely keep and use for something else!  Anyway...  I like the purple MUCH more in real life than in the online photos!  The purple is much deeper and not at all pastel-ish!  I tried to add shadow to the pics so that you can get a better idea of the true color!

FYI...  I bought these in my regular size (all of my others I sized up)... and they are a little more snug but will be fine after wearing them around the house for probably an hour...


----------



## BagInVain

sep said:
			
		

> WOW!  I can't believe how quickly my shoes arrived from Matches!!!  This was my first time ordering from Matches and I have to say I am thoroughly impressed!  Not only did my shoes arrive quickly but they were packaged beautifully in a box I will surely keep and use for something else!  Anyway...  I like the purple MUCH more in real life than in the online photos!  The purple is much deeper and not at all pastel-ish!  I tried to add shadow to the pics so that you can get a better idea of the true color!
> 
> FYI...  I bought these in my regular size (all of my others I sized up)... and they are a little more snug but will be fine after wearing them around the house for probably an hour...



Amaze-ing collection. The purple is gorgeous I love it


----------



## LavenderIce

I got duplicates of the black Bekkets.  If anyone is looking, keep an eye out for a 38 to pop up on netaporter US in the next week or two.


----------



## rdgldy

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> I got duplicates of the black Bekkets.  If anyone is looking, keep an eye out for a 38 to pop up on netaporter US in the next week or two.


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:
			
		

> WOW!  I can't believe how quickly my shoes arrived from Matches!!!  This was my first time ordering from Matches and I have to say I am thoroughly impressed!  Not only did my shoes arrive quickly but they were packaged beautifully in a box I will surely keep and use for something else!  Anyway...  I like the purple MUCH more in real life than in the online photos!  The purple is much deeper and not at all pastel-ish!  I tried to add shadow to the pics so that you can get a better idea of the true color!
> 
> FYI...  I bought these in my regular size (all of my others I sized up)... and they are a little more snug but will be fine after wearing them around the house for probably an hour...



stunning color!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

sep said:


> WOW!  I can't believe how quickly my shoes arrived from Matches!!!  This was my first time ordering from Matches and I have to say I am thoroughly impressed!  Not only did my shoes arrive quickly but they were packaged beautifully in a box I will surely keep and use for something else!  Anyway...  I like the purple MUCH more in real life than in the online photos!  The purple is much deeper and not at all pastel-ish!  I tried to add shadow to the pics so that you can get a better idea of the true color!
> 
> FYI...  I bought these in my regular size (all of my others I sized up)... and they are a little more snug but will be fine after wearing them around the house for probably an hour...



love your collection!!! I need those gray ones


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

GlamGirly said:


> NOOOOOOO! DEVASTATION! BLACK SUEDE BEKKETS IN SIZE 6 DON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I was dumb enough to cancel my black suede Bekkets order in size 7 because I thought they would fit too big and I just received my size 6 AND THEY ARE TOO SMALL! Everyone I talked to told me to "size down" or go with my true size since I usually wear size 6 but they were wrong! And, this is double smack to the face because I got the size 6 from a store in Europe that my cousin lives next to so I am stuck!!! Oh well, the search goes on. Congrats to all the ladies who DID get the sizing right! Lol Loving all the mod pictures though, one day I WILL post mine--in the right size! Hahahaha...



I think they will stretch after a few wears, mine have stretched out quite a bit!


----------



## sep

BagInVain said:
			
		

> Amaze-ing collection. The purple is gorgeous I love it



Thank you 




			
				rdgldy said:
			
		

> stunning color!



Thanks! I highly recommend this color combo!




			
				adctd2onlnshpng said:
			
		

> love your collection!!! I need those gray ones



Good luck finding the gray! They are a great neutral!


----------



## sep

adctd2onlnshpng said:
			
		

> Here's a modeling pic of me in the Red Bayley's I am so obsessed with these IMs 3 pairs in one month and I need more LOL I wear them every day so weird my left foot that has constant pain from my arch not being aligned hasn't been aching as much since I have been wearing them  The Red Bayleys are my favorite! they still have all sizes left at Lagarconne



These look fantastic on you! The red looks much deeper than the online pics I've seen! I'm on an IM sneaker ban but these are super tempting! Is the red a bright red or more of a burgundy irl?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

sep said:


> These look fantastic on you! The red looks much deeper than the online pics I've seen! I'm on an IM sneaker ban but these are super tempting! Is the red a bright red or more of a burgundy irl?



Thank you! they are a richly saturated true Red   not Burgundy at all they are actually the perfect red  I believe they also have a burgundy color out there with a red star but these are the red ones with a blue star. Here is another close up pic I took taken without flash the lighting indoors was not the best. They are my favorite!


----------



## Fran0421

I am so glad to hear! I seriously can't wait!!! I was doing some more research today and I think I want a khaki pair. Would you be able to tell me if this is the bobby or the betty one? 






I think it is Bobby but I just want to be a 100% sure and what colour did you get your Betty's in?  TIA!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I think as long as you can return for full refund if it doesn't work out I would go for it! these Isabel Marants sneakers are the most comfiest shoes ever  they are comfier than my Nike tennis shoes and Ugss lol


]


----------



## Fran0421

They look so amazing on you congrats 




adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Here's a modeling pic of me in the Red Bayley's I am so obsessed with these IMs 3 pairs in one month and I need more LOL I wear them every day so weird my left foot that has constant pain from my arch not being aligned hasn't been aching as much since I have been wearing them  The Red Bayleys are my favorite! they still have all sizes left at Lagarconne


----------



## GlamGirly

Are the Bekkets with the black leather body and black suede trim available anywhere besides evilbay.com?


----------



## licforever

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> Are the Bekkets with the black leather body and black suede trim available anywhere besides evilbay.com?



What size you are after?


----------



## Fran0421

http://www.isabelmarantfrmagasin.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24

do you guys think this is a legit website? it's a bit far fetched considering the significant savings haha.


----------



## larastyle

Fran0421 said:


> http://www.isabelmarantfrmagasin.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24
> 
> do you guys think this is a legit website? it's a bit far fetched considering the significant savings haha.



I think all the web sites that have isabel marant in them ( except for the official one) are NOT legit.


----------



## larastyle

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Here's a modeling pic of me in the Red Bayley's I am so obsessed with these IMs 3 pairs in one month and I need more LOL I wear them every day so weird my left foot that has constant pain from my arch not being aligned hasn't been aching as much since I have been wearing them  The Red Bayleys are my favorite! they still have all sizes left at Lagarconne



I love the whole look.  easy, breezy, cute and stylish....


----------



## PinkPeonies

sep said:
			
		

> WOW!  I can't believe how quickly my shoes arrived from Matches!!!  This was my first time ordering from Matches and I have to say I am thoroughly impressed!  Not only did my shoes arrive quickly but they were packaged beautifully in a box I will surely keep and use for something else!  Anyway...  I like the purple MUCH more in real life than in the online photos!  The purple is much deeper and not at all pastel-ish!  I tried to add shadow to the pics so that you can get a better idea of the true color!
> 
> FYI...  I bought these in my regular size (all of my others I sized up)... and they are a little more snug but will be fine after wearing them around the house for probably an hour...



Would you say these are more of a bright/light burgundy? Just ordered them from Matches. Finally took the plunge!

Your collection is pretty amazing. Congrats on the new pair. 

I'm usually a size 37 in most shoes. AUS 6 or 24cm. I ordered them in a FR37. Is this correct? I have quite a narrow foot too. Can someone let me know incase I'm still able to change sizes?

I'm 5" and I'm scared ill look like Stumpy McStump. I've been so attracted to these shoes so I'm really hoping they at least look ok on me.


----------



## larastyle

anna_dulce said:


> I can't decide if I want to wait to buy the fall 2013 line of the marants or just purchase them now! I'm just not too fond of the star on the side =\ what do you guys think?!



I think they are very nice but not for me either, how about the plain black ones?  I love mine!


----------



## Kseniula

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Would you say these are more of a bright/light burgundy? Just ordered them from Matches. Finally took the plunge!
> 
> Your collection is pretty amazing. Congrats on the new pair.
> 
> I'm usually a size 37 in most shoes. AUS 6 or 24cm. I ordered them in a FR37. Is this correct? I have quite a narrow foot too. Can someone let me know incase I'm still able to change sizes?
> 
> I'm 5" and I'm scared ill look like Stumpy McStump. I've been so attracted to these shoes so I'm really hoping they at least look ok on me.



def 37 is the right size!


----------



## GlamGirly

licforever said:


> What size you are after?



36 or 37


----------



## sep

PinkPeonies said:


> Would you say these are more of a bright/light burgundy? Just ordered them from Matches. Finally took the plunge!
> 
> Your collection is pretty amazing. Congrats on the new pair.
> 
> I'm usually a size 37 in most shoes. AUS 6 or 24cm. I ordered them in a FR37. Is this correct? I have quite a narrow foot too. Can someone let me know incase I'm still able to change sizes?
> 
> I'm 5" and I'm scared ill look like Stumpy McStump. I've been so attracted to these shoes so I'm really hoping they at least look ok on me.



I would say they are the color of a purple orchid... 37 should be fine... I'm only 5'1" so I love the extra height without having to wear heals!


----------



## PinkPeonies

sep said:
			
		

> I would say they are the color of a purple orchid... 37 should be fine... I'm only 5'1" so I love the extra height without having to wear heals!



Thank you. Can't wait to wear them. It's blistering hot here in Australia and im already planning my winter colours. I foresee a lot of burgundys for me and I wanted these shoes to sort of break down the burgundys.


----------



## sep

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Thank you. Can't wait to wear them. It's blistering hot here in Australia and im already planning my winter colours. I foresee a lot of burgundys for me and I wanted these shoes to sort of break down the burgundys.



They aren't burgundy but the colors are very fall leaves!!! When will they arrive?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

larastyle said:


> I love the whole look.  easy, breezy, cute and stylish....



thank you !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Fran0421 said:


> They look so amazing on you congrats



thank you !


----------



## xinatca

Does bayley run small?
I wear Size 36 for bobby.


----------



## dar.d

To anyone who's ordered from matches, how are they? I'm considering those purple IM.. But I've never brought from them


----------



## Pinkydream

dar.d said:


> To anyone who's ordered from matches, how are they? I'm considering those purple IM.. But I've never brought from them



I ordered the purple bayleys late in the evening and the shoe was already shipped next morning and it arrived in one day. The shoe was beautifully in silk paper and they added such a beautiful box. I love their service, it couldnt have been better. I would go ahead


----------



## alij78

Hi there ! So desperate for black beketts but don't wanna buy from evilbay either ..... Size 39/40 anyone seen em anywhere pleeease?

Thanks so much


----------



## licforever

alij78 said:
			
		

> Hi there ! So desperate for black beketts but don't wanna buy from evilbay either ..... Size 39/40 anyone seen em anywhere pleeease?
> 
> Thanks so much



I got my from Graanmarkt in Gent Belguim the lady call Ilse she could help you out, I got last pair of 38. I know 37 sold out the other size pls call and check with her. I bought 2 bobby and one Bekett from here, authentic guarantee. &euro;395 a pair. Good Luck


----------



## alij78

Gosh they are soooo marked up on evilbay!!!
Wish people wouldn't buy them to profit and take them away from those that genuinely want them


----------



## PinkPeonies

alij78 said:
			
		

> Gosh they are soooo marked up on evilbay!!!
> Wish people wouldn't buy them to profit and take them away from those that genuinely want them



Agreed! I hope no one is willing to pay for them for that price. I understand marking it up to cover for postage or taxes/duties paid and maybe eBay & PayPal fees, but some are just ridiculous. It's like buying 2 pairs of the shoes.


----------



## djsmom

I have a cod at the UPS office from YOUHESHE. I didn't think my order was processed, they sent me a link for payment but stated it wasn't guaranteed I never received a shipment confirmation or any responses to my emails, which were questions about shipping  and currency. Has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## Fran0421

congrats on your purchase! i think I will order with them. do you know if they restock their stock frequently with different colours?  



Pinkydream said:


> I ordered the purple bayleys late in the evening and the shoe was already shipped next morning and it arrived in one day. The shoe was beautifully in silk paper and they added such a beautiful box. I love their service, it couldnt have been better. I would go ahead


----------



## sydgirl

PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you. Can't wait to wear them. It's blistering hot here in Australia and im already planning my winter colours. I foresee a lot of burgundys for me and I wanted these shoes to sort of break down the burgundys.


I just got my plum bobbys from matches and was so excited to wear them but like you I'm from Australia and its too hot to wear them or my anthra bekkets


----------



## fadeout

I just got my plum Bobby sneakers too but the 37 is too big for me 

Have any of you girls dealt with the size issue before? Would a gel cushion help?  

I would exchange them but matches is out of size 36.

Wah!


----------



## GlamGirly

alij78 said:


> Hi there ! So desperate for black beketts but don't wanna buy from evilbay either ..... Size 39/40 anyone seen em anywhere pleeease?
> 
> Thanks so much



NETAPORTER.COM (USA SITE) RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!!!! GET THEM!!!! SIZE 40!!!!!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335847


----------



## licforever

fadeout said:
			
		

> I just got my plum Bobby sneakers too but the 37 is too big for me
> 
> Have any of you girls dealt with the size issue before? Would a gel cushion help?
> 
> I would exchange them but matches is out of size 36.
> 
> Wah!



My sister has 36 bobby too small for her, what colour do you have?


----------



## fadeout

licforever said:


> My sister has 36 bobby too small for her, what colour do you have?



Mine are the plum colour (purple).


----------



## licforever

fadeout said:
			
		

> Mine are the plum colour (purple).



Taupe the one we have here colour more gray to me, my sister bought beige and another Tuape in 37. Now left with 36 which I probably put on sell. I hope the insert help with your Bobby


----------



## PinkPeonies

fadeout said:
			
		

> I just got my plum Bobby sneakers too but the 37 is too big for me
> 
> Have any of you girls dealt with the size issue before? Would a gel cushion help?
> 
> I would exchange them but matches is out of size 36.
> 
> Wah!



What size are you normally? Im waiting on a 37 and I usually take this size in most shoes and now I'm scared they won't fit.


----------



## tanya devi

For those of you who received your plum Bobby's... What do you think of the color???? Are they kind of neutral or brighter than expected? Thanks


----------



## sydgirl

tanya devi said:


> For those of you who received your plum Bobby's... What do you think of the color???? Are they kind of neutral or brighter than expected? Thanks


I find mine more on the neutral side rather than the bright side..I Love them! I originally wanted taupe but couldn't find them so went with plum and no regrets!!


----------



## tanya devi

Thanks! This is super  I was hoping to order the plum for this reason! Neutral but different... Off to place my order


----------



## sydgirl

tanya devi said:


> Thanks! This is super  I was hoping to order the plum for this reason! Neutral but different... Off to place my order


You will love them!!! 

Has anyone bought the 'ciel' bobbys?? Wondering how light of a blue they are as they seem almost white...?!


----------



## chloegal

I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with sizing. I want a pair of Bettys. I have black Bobbys in size 37. I see that the white Bettys are listed on Selfridges site- but their sizes are weird. They list size 3, 5, and 6. I want to make sure that size 5 is a 37 before ordering. Has anyone ordered from Selfridges?


----------



## licforever

chloegal said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with sizing. I want a pair of Bettys. I have black Bobbys in size 37. I see that the white Bettys are listed on Selfridges site- but their sizes are weird. They list size 3, 5, and 6. I want to make sure that size 5 is a 37 before ordering. Has anyone ordered from Selfridges?


My white Betty run larger than Bobby, I compare the 2 the front of Betty is a bit longer than Bobby, I will post the picture of the 2 for you, however I think you need to go with same size as Bobby, I found too big better than too tight.


----------



## PinkPeonies

chloegal said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with sizing. I want a pair of Bettys. I have black Bobbys in size 37. I see that the white Bettys are listed on Selfridges site- but their sizes are weird. They list size 3, 5, and 6. I want to make sure that size 5 is a 37 before ordering. Has anyone ordered from Selfridges?



Sorry for my ignorance, but isn't Selfridges in the UK? But from my experience UK 5 is a EUR 38. 
I'm usually a EUR 37 and will look out for UK 4. But this is general sizing, not sure about IM sneakers. I'm waiting for my first IM Bayleys in a 37 so I hope the sizing isn't off. 

Honestly, someone should regulate these shoe sizes so we don't need to sweat bullets when purchasing items online.


----------



## chloegal

PinkPeonies said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but isn't Selfridges in the UK? But from my experience UK 5 is a EUR 38.
> I'm usually a EUR 37 and will look out for UK 4. But this is general sizing, not sure about IM sneakers. I'm waiting for my first IM Bayleys in a 37 so I hope the sizing isn't off.
> 
> Honestly, someone should regulate these shoe sizes so we don't need to sweat bullets when purchasing items online.



Yes they are in the UK. The size chart says that US 7 is a European 38. But aren't the Isabel Marant sneakers in French sizing? I'm so confused. I should probably buy them from a site in the United States that offers free shipping and returns so I don't have to deal with this hassle.


----------



## anna_dulce

larastyle said:


> I think they are very nice but not for me either, how about the plain black ones?  I love mine!



Yes! when I can get my hands on a pair of black ones I will be sure to get them!


----------



## dar.d

Took the plunge! 

Ordered the plum from Matches, now I wait and see how much I'll pay duty when the get here... So excited though! These will be prefect with jeans and a tshirt when the rain stops..

Did any of you ladies waterproof yours? Does it work?


----------



## fadeout

Someone asked me about sizing of the Bobby's - I am usually an Australian 6.5 so I got the FR37 and they are too big for me for some reason.  They're not too big, but definitely too big to wear barefoot.

Now I'll either return them or see if I can find some low low ankle socks that won't show.

Good luck, hope yours fit!


----------



## PinkPeonies

fadeout said:
			
		

> Someone asked me about sizing of the Bobby's - I am usually an Australian 6.5 so I got the FR37 and they are too big for me for some reason.  They're not too big, but definitely too big to wear barefoot.
> 
> Now I'll either return them or see if I can find some low low ankle socks that won't show.
> 
> Good luck, hope yours fit!



Oh no!!!!! I'm an Australia 6 and just got the 37's in the Bayleys. Are these 2 shoes the same in sizing? 

Now I'm upset! Hahaha first world problems.


----------



## sydgirl

gymangel812 said:


> ooh where did you find them??



I bought them online from Matches


----------



## sep

I waited too long to decide on the red Bayley and now they are sold out everywhere...  :/


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:


> I waited too long to decide on the red Bayley and now they are sold out everywhere...  :/



what size are you?  La Garconne currently has a 37.


----------



## sep

rdgldy said:
			
		

> what size are you?  La Garconne currently has a 37.



I can do a 38 or a 39 but prefer the 39...


----------



## Pinkydream

dar.d said:


> Took the plunge!
> 
> Ordered the plum from Matches, now I wait and see how much I'll pay duty when the get here... So excited though! These will be prefect with jeans and a tshirt when the rain stops..
> 
> Did any of you ladies waterproof yours? Does it work?



Big congrats you will love them!! I ordered the plum Bayleys from Matches too and I am very happy with them


----------



## kataa

Yay!! I ordered the Black/Orange Bayley combo in FR40 (I'm EU 39 and they fit perfectly) from LuisaViaRoma way back in December and they arrived before New Year but I didnt get to see them irl til now because I was abroad for the holidays! I loooooove them sooo much &#9786;

Follow my instagram @katasalata &#10084;


----------



## GlamGirly

sep said:


> I waited too long to decide on the red Bayley and now they are sold out everywhere...  :/



Red Bayleys available in SIZES 37 and 39 as of 12:30 a.m. on Barneys.com!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=marant+bayley


----------



## sep

kataa said:


> Yay!! I ordered the Black/Orange Bayley combo in FR40 (I'm EU 39 and they fit perfectly) from LuisaViaRoma way back in December and they arrived before New Year but I didnt get to see them irl til now because I was abroad for the holidays! I loooooove them sooo much &#9786;
> 
> Follow my instagram @katasalata &#10084;



Congrats!



GlamGirly said:


> Red Bayleys available in SIZES 37 and 39 as of 12:30 a.m. on Barneys.com!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=marant+bayley



Drats!  I missed them!  Thanks anyway...  :/


----------



## PinkPeonies

Finally here! I think the delivery guy was surprised when I said hi before he even got to the door. 

Purple Baileys in size 37. I will be wearing these with socks and they're just snug.


----------



## sydgirl

PinkPeonies said:


> Finally here! I think the delivery guy was surprised when I said hi before he even got to the door.
> 
> Purple Baileys in size 37. I will be wearing these with socks and they're just snug.


Congrats!! They're stunning!!

Don't you just love the Matches packaging!! And quick delivery!!


----------



## lmvi72

LavenderIce said:


> I got duplicates of the black Bekkets.  If anyone is looking, keep an eye out for a 38 to pop up on netaporter US in the next week or two.



Sadly, i will be returning  a 37 to NAP U.S. I will stick to my Betty's. for some reason I can't pull off a Bekkets.


----------



## nat_attak

one pair of black bekkets available at satine boutique in los angeles! size 36! they will also be getting the bryan in white and the bekkett in denim in a few weeks! call them ! 323 655 2142


----------



## sep

I got my red Bayleys!  


*If anyone is still looking for Black Bekkets there are all sizes on Forward!  GO GET EM!*

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ7&d=Womens


----------



## jellylicious

sydgirl said:
			
		

> Congrats!! They're stunning!!
> 
> Don't you just love the Matches packaging!! And quick delivery!!



I'm so sad that they stop shipping IM to the states. 
Congrats gorgeous color


----------



## fadeout

Forward by elyse walker just got the Beketts in black and Bobby in taupe. All sizes. 

Go!


----------



## sep

PinkPeonies said:


> Finally here! I think the delivery guy was surprised when I said hi before he even got to the door.
> 
> Purple Baileys in size 37. I will be wearing these with socks and they're just snug.



Super cute!  If you wear them a few times they will loosen right up!  CONGRATS!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thanks all, I hope they dont loosen too much though, a 36 would have been perfect after a few wears I think.

I do love the Matches box, ill definitely use that to store something in.

But im so tempted at the black Bekkets on Forward, but I wont be able to justify them. I think I will stick with my purple Bayleys. I tried them on with my Burgundy jeans and they look kinda fab, hahaha. 

Please someone talk me out of getting the black Bekkets


----------



## PinkPeonies

kataa said:


> Yay!! I ordered the Black/Orange Bayley combo in FR40 (I'm EU 39 and they fit perfectly) from LuisaViaRoma way back in December and they arrived before New Year but I didnt get to see them irl til now because I was abroad for the holidays! I loooooove them sooo much &#9786;
> 
> Follow my instagram @katasalata &#10084;



Love these! Congrats on getting them. Would love to see modpics


----------



## LavenderIce

jellylicious said:


> I'm so sad that they stop shipping IM to the states.
> Congrats gorgeous color



I'm sad too.  They have free shipping right now.  I've been satisfied by my recent matches experiences and would love to get the plum Bayleys from them.


----------



## GlamGirly

sep said:


> I got my red Bayleys!
> 
> 
> *If anyone is still looking for Black Bekkets there are all sizes on Forward!  GO GET EM!*
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ7&d=Womens



YAY! Congrats!


----------



## sydgirl

sep said:


> I waited too long to decide on the red Bayley and now they are sold out everywhere...  :/


Forward has the red!! All sizes!! Be quick!!


----------



## sydgirl

jellylicious said:


> I'm so sad that they stop shipping IM to the states.
> Congrats gorgeous color


Wonder why they stopped shipping IM to the US?!


----------



## GlamGirly

pinkpeonies said:


> thanks all, i hope they dont loosen too much though, a 36 would have been perfect after a few wears i think.
> 
> I do love the matches box, ill definitely use that to store something in.
> 
> But im so tempted at the black bekkets on forward, but i wont be able to justify them. I think i will stick with my purple bayleys. I tried them on with my burgundy jeans and they look kinda fab, hahaha.
> 
> Please someone talk me out of getting the black bekkets



get them.


----------



## PinkPeonies

GlamGirly said:


> get them.



Yeah...........that's not what I wanted to hear


----------



## GlamGirly

PinkPeonies said:


> Yeah...........that's not what I wanted to hear



Just get them. You need them. You want them. We all want you to get them. I want you to get them. Some things should be enjoyed in our youth. Now. I'm not trying to be a bad influence, just being honest. (Subliminal message---> get them...)


----------



## GlamGirly

Ladies, help please! Is there any general consensus (<---Did I spell that wrong?) or preference in here for the Anthracite or Gris Bekkets? I have never seen either up close and in person and I can't really get a feel for color on my computer. Anyone own either of these and have pics to share or opinions as to which to go with? HELP!


----------



## sydgirl

Black sold out 

Only 39 left in red on Forward!!


----------



## sep

Both are sold out in a day! Wow! That was fast!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Yeesh! 

 thank goodness!!!


----------



## JDN

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> Just get them. You need them. You want them. We all want you to get them. I want you to get them. Some things should be enjoyed in our youth. Now. I'm not trying to be a bad influence, just being honest. (Subliminal message---> get them...)



Lol...


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone have any intel on whether this green will be made in bobbys?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> Ladies, help please! Is there any general consensus (<---Did I spell that wrong?) or preference in here for the Anthracite or Gris Bekkets? I have never seen either up close and in person and I can't really get a feel for color on my computer. Anyone own either of these and have pics to share or opinions as to which to go with? HELP!



Hi GlamGirly!

I have the Anthra Bekkets and love love love them! I also have the black Betties. I wear both equally. 
I chose the Anthra over the Gris, because I thought the Gris would be to light and fragile to wear in winter. I wear a lot of dark colors and the Anthra match my wardrobe better (black, navy, forest green, burgundy, ...). 
But the Gris would be great for spring and summer!

Here are my Anthras!


----------



## GlamGirly

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi GlamGirly!
> 
> I have the Anthra Bekkets and love love love them! I also have the black Betties. I wear both equally.
> I chose the Anthra over the Gris, because I thought the Gris would be to light and fragile to wear in winter. I wear a lot of dark colors and the Anthra match my wardrobe better (black, navy, forest green, burgundy, ...).
> But the Gris would be great for spring and summer!
> 
> Here are my Anthras!



Thank you, thank you for the reply! Oooooooohhhhh, I like! I see what you are saying, it makes sense. Love them!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone have any intel on whether this green will be made in bobbys?
> View attachment 2016118



I don't do sneakers but that color is awesome!!


----------



## misscarolina

can anyone help me i'm looking for bobby preferably in white or other light color.. any tips how to look for them? i think i will probably miss it anyways if they were available somewhere haha 
thanks guys


----------



## rdgldy

misscarolina said:
			
		

> can anyone help me i'm looking for bobby preferably in white or other light color.. any tips how to look for them? i think i will probably miss it anyways if they were available somewhere haha
> thanks guys



check net a porter, la garconne, barneys-they will pop up somewhere.


----------



## GlamGirly

DollyAntics said:


> Hey,
> 
> That colour definitely exists! I have them and they were the first pair I ever bought, they were from the second collection Marant made....
> 
> Here they are in my collection between Red and Gris. I hope this helps...



I know this is from October, but I just about had a complete heart attack when I saw this pic. All of the sudden...I hate MY shoe collection...


----------



## trepidationdreams

Hi ladies! 

I am looking to purchase a pair of Beketts, but I'm on the fence as to which size I am. I am usually an 8.5 US (occasionally an 8) and usually a 39 in EU sizing, based on Chanel and Lanvin. Since the sneakers are in French sizing, should I go for a FR 40/EU 39? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dar.d

Got my bayleys just now, the color is so saturated and the matches box is beautiful.


----------



## PinkPeonies

We are shoe twins. 

Isn't it a great colour? Congrats!


----------



## misscarolina

rdgldy said:


> check net a porter, la garconne, barneys-they will pop up somewhere.


Thanks rdgldy!!  do you know if there is an option to get information on when they get new ones in stock or do you just have to go check regularly?


----------



## djsmom

wearing my Beketts for the first time and I love them. I've never been a fan of black suede because they look ashy to me, but these right here are perfect. The black is so rich and because i have flat feet, the wedge is perfect. I think these will take the place of my Uggs, except on rainy days.


----------



## Katmegdar

Anyone knows if the UGG water & stain repellent for sheepskin and suede will work on black bekkets? I have a bottle at home and don't know if I should spray on it before I start wearing it my first bekket.


----------



## Katmegdar

I just received my bobby 38 from lagarconne yesterday and it fit a bit loose. I also got a pair of bekkets in size 38 and fit perfectly. Do you guys have the same problem with the sizes on bobbys and bekkets? Should I size down or keep the same size? Thanks!


----------



## lmvi72

NAP U.S. just have new Bekkets in stock!


----------



## GlamGirly

trepidationdreams said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am looking to purchase a pair of Beketts, but I'm on the fence as to which size I am. I am usually an 8.5 US (occasionally an 8) and usually a 39 in EU sizing, based on Chanel and Lanvin. Since the sneakers are in French sizing, should I go for a FR 40/EU 39? Thanks in advance!



If you are an 8.5 on average in U.S. sizing, SIZE UP! Go with a 39. I am a solid 6.5 but sometimes take a 6 and I am also a 6.5 in Chanel and Lanvin. The 36 was really tight on me so I went with a 37. Since the Bekket tapers down at the front, I found that it was very tight, not neccesarily in length, but from top to bottom. Also, my feet started to feel fuzzy like they were going to sleep. If you are ordring from an easy-returns place, I would say get two sizes and pick the better fit, but if it is a one-shot deal and returns are not easy, I would size up. This is my opinion and advice to you. I hope it works out!!!


----------



## twilldy

matches has the light blue colour in all sizes !


----------



## larastyle

Katmegdar said:


> I just received my bobby 38 from lagarconne yesterday and it fit a bit loose. I also got a pair of bekkets in size 38 and fit perfectly. Do you guys have the same problem with the sizes on bobbys and bekkets? Should I size down or keep the same size? Thanks!



same here,  I am a 37 in bobby and 38 in bekkets....


----------



## chloegal

If anyone sees white Bettys in size 37- let me know!


----------



## misscarolina

chloegal said:


> If anyone sees white Bettys in size 37- let me know!


Selfridges has the betty in white in a 37 right now  it's a 6 there I'm pretty sure

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens..._783-10004-2929210219/?previewAttribute=White


----------



## misscarolina

misscarolina said:


> Selfridges has the betty in white in a 37 right now  it's a 6 there I'm pretty sure
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens..._783-10004-2929210219/?previewAttribute=White


Oh no sorry I'm wrong (( it's UK sizes!! Sorrysorry


----------



## chloegal

misscarolina said:


> Selfridges has the betty in white in a 37 right now  it's a 6 there I'm pretty sure
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens..._783-10004-2929210219/?previewAttribute=White



hmmm. on the size chart it says that a US woman size 7 is a UK 5. Do you think that the Betty in size 37 works for size 7? Or 6.5? 

Also does anyone know if it is possible to order through an IM store. The new one just opened in L.A. Wondering if I should give them a call...


----------



## Katmegdar

larastyle said:


> same here,  I am a 37 in bobby and 38 in bekkets....



I'll exchange to size 37 thank you so much.


----------



## chloegal

So I just called the Isabel Marant on Melrose at they have the Bettys in chalk and take phone orders. So if you are having a hard time locating shoes, give them a call-(323) 651-1493, Hours: 10am to 6pm Monday through Saturday.


----------



## GlamGirly

My friend's purchase didn't work out either! Size 36 Black Suede Bekkets going back to NAP. Be on the lookout!


----------



## trepidationdreams

GlamGirly said:


> If you are an 8.5 on average in U.S. sizing, SIZE UP! Go with a 39. I am a solid 6.5 but sometimes take a 6 and I am also a 6.5 in Chanel and Lanvin. The 36 was really tight on me so I went with a 37. Since the Bekket tapers down at the front, I found that it was very tight, not neccesarily in length, but from top to bottom. Also, my feet started to feel fuzzy like they were going to sleep. If you are ordring from an easy-returns place, I would say get two sizes and pick the better fit, but if it is a one-shot deal and returns are not easy, I would size up. This is my opinion and advice to you. I hope it works out!!!




Thank you for the reply! So I should go for the FR 40? Now the search begins to track down a pair!


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> I got duplicates of the black Bekkets.  If anyone is looking, keep an eye out for a 38 to pop up on netaporter US in the next week or two.





GlamGirly said:


> My friend's purchase didn't work out either! Size 36 Black Suede Bekkets going back to NAP. Be on the lookout!




Checked tracking.  NAP received them.  My size 38 black suede Bekkets should be popping back up.


----------



## rdgldy

OMG, just looked at the pictures of the light blue on Matches-they are amazing-a subtle, beautiful shade of blue.  Cannot wait for my preorder from LVR to get here!!!!!


----------



## sep

My red Bayley sneaks came today!  I'm glad I didn't pass on these...  Loving the street style cool!


----------



## dozzaroo

just thought i'd let everyone know that i've bought the yellow bobbys from mytheresa and im so disappointed in the fit!!! I have a pair of taupe bobbys and measured against the yellow and the wedge is higher and therefore making my heel slip out of the shoe due to the shallowness that was compromised when the higher wedge was put in  It's going back for sure!


----------



## Flounce

dozzaroo said:


> just thought i'd let everyone know that i've bought the yellow bobbys from mytheresa and im so disappointed in the fit!!! I have a pair of taupe bobbys and measured against the yellow and the wedge is higher and therefore making my heel slip out of the shoe due to the shallowness that was compromised when the higher wedge was put in  It's going back for sure!


I had the same problem with the lilac Bobbys from LaGarconne I sent them back  

I also returned the damaged black Beketts to Barneys. I really hope I don't have any problems getting a refund as people have warned me about. I can't believe I missed them on Forward, I'm having such bad luck with IM shoes :cry:


----------



## GlamGirly

Flounce said:


> I had the same problem with the lilac Bobbys from LaGarconne I sent them back
> 
> I also returned the damaged black Beketts to Barneys. I really hope I don't have any problems getting a refund as people have warned me about. I can't believe I missed them on Forward, I'm having such bad luck with IM shoes :cry:



I know it's frustrating! Don't get bummed, you will find them. The season has some time left and being as popular as they are, they are bound to be re-stocked by a few more retailers. What size are you?


----------



## licforever

dozzaroo said:
			
		

> just thought i'd let everyone know that i've bought the yellow bobbys from mytheresa and im so disappointed in the fit!!! I have a pair of taupe bobbys and measured against the yellow and the wedge is higher and therefore making my heel slip out of the shoe due to the shallowness that was compromised when the higher wedge was put in  It's going back for sure!



I got one too, and found them run bigger than old Bobby from China, I found the yellow is fit more like Betty in white I got from Nap.


----------



## retrofaxie

so i ordered 38 and 39 black bekkets, now i have no no idea which size to keep. i have the 38 anthracite bekkets and i only worn them like 4 times. when i first tried them i felt like they were too small, so i worn them with thick socks around the house and they stretched a tiny tiny bit and when i wear them with thin socks. these shoes really dont stretch, even the shoe repair man told me they will not stretch because its not leather. now that i have a 39 i fell its too big, and will they stretch out also.i really wish they had half sizes. the last day for me to return them is almost near so most likely i need to make up my mind or just return both, at the same time i pre ordered the 39 denim. im sooo confused oh in the betty and booby i wear 38 no problems there. my everyday size is 7.5


----------



## licforever

retrofaxie said:
			
		

> so i ordered 38 and 39 black bekkets, now i have no no idea which size to keep. i have the 38 anthracite bekkets and i only worn them like 4 times. when i first tried them i felt like they were too small, so i worn them with thick socks around the house and they stretched a tiny tiny bit and when i wear them with thin socks. these shoes really dont stretch, even the shoe repair man told me they will not stretch because its not leather. now that i have a 39 i fell its too big, and will they stretch out also.i really wish they had half sizes. the last day for me to return them is almost near so most likely i need to make up my mind or just return both, at the same time i pre ordered the 39 denim. im sooo confused oh in the betty and booby i wear 38 no problems there. my everyday size is 7.5



Very sorry that you have bad experience, I am same size as you, IM 38' I bought all Last season Bobby and Betty 38 I am lucky that Bekett 38also fit me, however my Anthraceit  38 is bigger than this season black Bekett 38.


----------



## dozzaroo

Flounce said:


> I had the same problem with the lilac Bobbys from LaGarconne I sent them back
> 
> I also returned the damaged black Beketts to Barneys. I really hope I don't have any problems getting a refund as people have warned me about. I can't believe I missed them on Forward, I'm having such bad luck with IM shoes :cry:





licforever said:


> I got one too, and found them run bigger than old Bobby from China, I found the yellow is fit more like Betty in white I got from Nap.



It's so so upsetting considering i really wanted a pop of colour! But it has to go back as I know it would bother me too much! I got the 39 and 40 to try both on but both are equally as bad


----------



## licforever

Just for fun  Will be store up in the loft today...


----------



## Jusinit

licforever said:
			
		

> Just for fun  Will be store up in the loft today...



Omg. All for you!?


----------



## blushingbaby

Love the red baileys!


----------



## kataa

licforever said:
			
		

> Just for fun  Will be store up in the loft today...



Omg.... How do you.. I cant.. Omg... SO JEALOUS!!! Haha x


----------



## dar.d

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> We are shoe twins.
> 
> Isn't it a great colour? Congrats!



It's beyond great, I was a little hesitant as all I wear is black, grey, navy or olive but these are an awesome addition to my shoe collection. 
I'm already waiting for next season's colors... Or to get a pair of IM boots... Sigh.


----------



## licforever

Jusinit said:
			
		

> Omg. All for you!?



Lol yes there all mine..actually I still have another box  which not made the pile hahaha...I hope no more nice colour come out next season


----------



## licforever

kataa said:
			
		

> Omg.... How do you.. I cant.. Omg... SO JEALOUS!!! Haha x



Hahaha IM just make us go crazy..


----------



## Jusinit

licforever said:
			
		

> Lol yes there all mine..actually I still have another box  which not made the pile hahaha...I hope no more nice colour come out next season



Your collection must be amazing. I bought the beketts in black and now im lusting over the red with stars. Its so addicting!


----------



## licforever

Jusinit said:
			
		

> Your collection must be amazing. I bought the beketts in black and now im lusting over the red with stars. Its so addicting!



Congrats ...looking forward to see your Bekett, you are lucky one to own black Bekett, BTW I heard the Waitting list is so very long for black Bekett.


----------



## JDN

licforever said:
			
		

> Just for fun  Will be store up in the loft today...



That is amazing!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## GlamGirly

licforever said:


> View attachment 2018838
> 
> 
> Just for fun  Will be store up in the loft today...



No big deal to me. I own a lot of IM stuff too. I'm not jelly...no, wait...I am! SOOOOO LUCKY. OMG I wish I could raid your boxes, lol!


----------



## aseel

My anthracite Bobby's from mytheresa.com have arrived and I love them! The delivery was amazing: it only took 3 days to get to Kuwait!
Didn't experience any problems regarding the heel but they are a little too big, but i think it could be fixed with socks (it also gives my feet some room to swell up after a long day of standing/walking, lol ).


----------



## south-of-france

Hi, I'm new here (but not tpf)  If I would like to find electric blue bettys, would that be possible? Besides ebay? When I check mytheresa etc. IM sneakers are instantly sold out... TIA!


----------



## sep

south-of-france said:


> Hi, I'm new here (but not tpf)  If I would like to find electric blue bettys, would that be possible? Besides ebay? When I check mytheresa etc. IM sneakers are instantly sold out... TIA!



I actually just saw a pair yesterday at Barney's in San Francisco!  I'm not sure what size you want but give them a call!


----------



## PHENOMENON

djsmom said:
			
		

> wearing my Beketts for the first time and I love them. I've never been a fan of black suede because they look ashy to me, but these right here are perfect. The black is so rich and because i have flat feet, the wedge is perfect. I think these will take the place of my Uggs, except on rainy days.



Love them! I need a black pair as well


----------



## larastyle

licforever said:


> View attachment 2018838
> 
> 
> Just for fun  Will be store up in the loft today...



LOVE LOVE LOVE...drooling!!! I guess I need another 5 to catch up with you


----------



## Lani_74

amacasa said:


> JDN.. this is for you...
> 
> Rick owens metallic scarab jacket, Hermes kelly cut , Isabel Marant Bird!!!




I love your outfit love your sneakers and your rick owens jacket.


----------



## sep

What do you ladies think of the Wila?  They have them on La Garconne...  They are just okay to me...


----------



## south-of-france

sep said:
			
		

> I actually just saw a pair yesterday at Barney's in San Francisco!  I'm not sure what size you want but give them a call!



Argh really  Thanks! Well I'm in Switzerland... I'll head to the website. I'm a 38.


----------



## sydgirl

I know a few of you ladies have requested mod pics of my plum bobbys....but I haven't worn them yet lol I'm hoping to wear them this weekend and will post pics!!

There are still IM sneakers on la garconne  juane, ciel, plum bobbys!!


----------



## rdgldy

sydgirl said:
			
		

> I know a few of you ladies have requested mod pics of my plum bobbys....but I haven't worn them yet lol I'm hoping to wear them this weekend and will post pics!!
> 
> There are still IM sneakers on la garconne  juane, ciel, plum bobbys!!



ciel-ooohhhhhh.......


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of the Wila?  They have them on La Garconne...  They are just okay to me...



love the wila!


----------



## JDN

Got my black beketts today....LOVE!!!

Although one of my employees said that its prob something I'll wear once and regret ever buying it....no idea what he is talking about...


----------



## PinkPeonies

JDN said:


> Got my black beketts today....LOVE!!!
> 
> Although one of my employees said that its prob something I'll wear once and regret ever buying it....no idea what he is talking about...



He prob has no taste.


----------



## JDN

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> He prob has no taste.



Lol probably so


----------



## Fairy-bag

JDN said:


> Got my black beketts today....LOVE!!!
> 
> Although one of my employees said that its prob something I'll wear once and regret ever buying it....no idea what he is talking about...



Congrats (And congrats everybody here for their wonderful pairs!)
You'd rather never take them off!


----------



## sep

My white Betty's will arrive today...  I'm so excited I can barely stand it...


----------



## tanya devi

^^Excellent Choice!! maybe my all time favorite pair!!!!


----------



## sep

tanya devi said:
			
		

> ^^Excellent Choice!! maybe my all time favorite pair!!!!



OMG!!!  It's love!!!!!!!!  I never thought anything could compete with the black bazil but the white betty is GORGEOUS!  I didn't know it was so creamy of a white! LOVE! I'll try to post pics soon!


----------



## chloegal

sep said:


> My white Betty's will arrive today...  I'm so excited I can barely stand it...



Oh jealous! I can't find these anywhere!! Take pics for us.


----------



## sydgirl

chloegal said:


> Oh jealous! I can't find these anywhere!! Take pics for us.


NAP had them for agesssss and in all sizes...they weren't selling well in the white, then they marked them down like 30% and sold out quickly!


----------



## rdgldy

scored a pair of bright blue bobbys!   Super excited.


----------



## sep

chloegal said:


> Oh jealous! I can't find these anywhere!! Take pics for us.



I don't know why I didn't snag these ages ago...  They look so much better IRL than in stock photos!

I think there is one pair left on NAP in size 40!


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:


> I don't know why I didn't snag these ages ago...  They look so much better IRL than in stock photos!
> 
> I think there is one pair left on NAP in size 40!



cute!


----------



## chloegal

sep said:


> I don't know why I didn't snag these ages ago...  They look so much better IRL than in stock photos!
> 
> I think there is one pair left on NAP in size 40!



LOVE! Congrats! I broke down and ordered the white Bobbys- because I can't find the Betty. Hope they work out.

Enjoy those beauties.


----------



## sep

chloegal said:
			
		

> LOVE! Congrats! I broke down and ordered the white Bobbys- because I can't find the Betty. Hope they work out.
> 
> Enjoy those beauties.



Thx! Congrats!  I cant wait too see pics! I don't think I've seen the white Bobby's!  Seeing the betty has made me want the plum bobby though!


----------



## lmvi72

sep said:


> I don't know why I didn't snag these ages ago...  They look so much better IRL than in stock photos!
> 
> I think there is one pair left on NAP in size 40!



Looks good! I  white Bettys.


----------



## lmvi72

JDN said:


> Got my black beketts today....LOVE!!!
> 
> Although one of my employees said that its prob something I'll wear once and regret ever buying it....no idea what he is talking about...


Congrats!


----------



## pipilinafie

Hurry up girls!
There is light blue with blue star Isabel Marant sneakers on NAP all sizes
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335844


----------



## sep

rdgldy said:


> cute!



Thanks!



lmvi72 said:


> Looks good! I  white Bettys.



Thank you!  they are super comfy too!



pipilinafie said:


> Hurry up girls!
> There is light blue with blue star Isabel Marant sneakers on NAP all sizes
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335844



i don't see them (not that I need to)...


----------



## DollyAntics

sep said:


> I just ordered the purple Bayley from Matches...  Hope I like them as much as the navy...  :/



Do you have any mod shots of the purple? I like them but I'm still on the fence...I wanted the rad Bayley but have the red bekkets from last season...TIA!


----------



## pipilinafie

sep said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  they are super comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see them (not that I need to)...




they are on internetional version site of NAP 
me too, dont like marants with stars


----------



## Pao9

Hello ladies, I'm normally a size 10, do you think the size 11 beketts would be too big for me?
Thanks!


----------



## JDN

Has anyone noticed that the beketts from this season run smaller?

I have gris from last season and just got black ones from this season...both size 37...the black ones feel tight...


----------



## licforever

JDN said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that the beketts from this season run smaller?
> 
> I have gris from last season and just got black ones from this season...both size 37...the black ones feel tight...



I feel the same, I had anthracite last season, and the black Bekett  this season run smaller for me.


----------



## JDN

licforever said:
			
		

> I feel the same, I had anthracite last season, and the black Bekett  this season run smaller for me.



Lucky that I was in between sizes last season and the 37 was slightly large..,
Although a bit  tight now, I think the black ones will break in and loosen up a bit...or so I hope...


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

LADIESSSS !

Bird in New York has all of the bayleys and black brekkets all sizes except 41,
Give them a call (718)-388-3707 ask for Bill hes a sweet guy  i just placed an order for my red bayleys they should be here tomorrowwww !!


----------



## JDN

These started off a bit snug but loosened up after just 30 min...


----------



## rdgldy

Pao9 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm normally a size 10, do you think the size 11 beketts would be too big for me?
> Thanks!


no, I think they'd be OK.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

JDN said:


> These started off a bit snug but loosened up after just 30 min...


love it!


----------



## HungryM3

Pao9 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm normally a size 10, do you think the size 11 beketts would be too big for me?
> Thanks!



Shouldn't be a problem. I'm a size 7 (sometimes 6.5) and got the 38 and it fits perfect. So I suppose the same would apply for you. I'm glad I didn't go for the 37.


----------



## sep

DollyAntics said:


> Do you have any mod shots of the purple? I like them but I'm still on the fence...I wanted the rad Bayley but have the red bekkets from last season...TIA!



Here ya go...  Sorry for the bad picture quality...


----------



## sep

These are in heavy rotation at the moment...  Curious what you ladies are wearing all of your IM sneakers with??


----------



## sydgirl

White (craie) bobbys in suede on mytheresa!!!

All sizes!!!!! I say hurry if you're interested!!!


----------



## fadeout

69 euro for shipping from Mytheresa???  What the?  That's just ridiculous.  No thanks.


----------



## chloegal

sydgirl said:


> White (craie) bobbys in suede on mytheresa!!!
> 
> All sizes!!!!! I say hurry if you're interested!!!



I bought these from the I.M. boutique in LA without seeing a photo of them. Your tip to find them on Mytheresa was my first glimpse at them. Love!!!


----------



## sydgirl

chloegal said:


> I bought these from the I.M. boutique in LA without seeing a photo of them. Your tip to find them on Mytheresa was my first glimpse at them. Love!!!


Congrats!! I love these!! Such a nice colour in the suede!!
Post pics once you receive them


----------



## chloegal

sydgirl said:


> Congrats!! I love these!! Such a nice colour in the suede!!
> Post pics once you receive them



Missed Fed Ex today but should be able to pick them up tomorrow and post pics!


----------



## sep

chloegal said:
			
		

> Missed Fed Ex today but should be able to pick them up tomorrow and post pics!



OMG! The have them on La Garconne too and they look positively divine!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## twilldy

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> LADIESSSS !
> 
> Bird in New York has all of the bayleys and black brekkets all sizes except 41,
> Give them a call (718)-388-3707 ask for Bill hes a sweet guy  i just placed an order for my red bayleys they should be here tomorrowwww !!


Do they take your CC over the phone ? thinking about calling in today and ordering the red ones as well !


----------



## djsmom

sep said:
			
		

> These are in heavy rotation at the moment...  Curious what you ladies are wearing all of your IM sneakers with??



I just saw these in a size 37 on barneys.com


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

twilldy said:


> Do they take your CC over the phone ? thinking about calling in today and ordering the red ones as well !


yes they do  call them


----------



## LeeLee1098

Wore my Bobbys tonight!


----------



## sep

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Wore my Bobbys tonight!



Super duper cute LeeLee!!!


----------



## Paris Darling

LeeLee1098 said:


> Wore my Bobbys tonight!



Really cool! I'm so jealous though! Love the red Bobby's!


----------



## rdgldy

my newest bobbys!!!


----------



## juneping

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2028692
> 
> 
> my newest bobbys!!!



congrats!!
but can you tell me are these the latest season blue or from last season?? i thought last season there're blue and they are reissuing the red and the blue again?? b/c i just saw some on barneys....very curious.


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:


> congrats!!
> but can you tell me are these the latest season blue or from last season?? i thought last season there're blue and they are reissuing the red and the blue again?? b/c i just saw some on barneys....very curious.



these are last season-I was lucky enough to find a brand new pair!


----------



## rdgldy

sep said:


> I don't know why I didn't snag these ages ago...  They look so much better IRL than in stock photos!
> 
> I think there is one pair left on NAP in size 40!



not anymore!!!


----------



## HungryM3

I just saw the Bobby at the store in the color sky. Couldn't resist and tried them on. Wasn't a huge fan of the bobby from pictures on websites but I must say I am now super tempted to buy them! 

The sky is such a beautiful color and they really do look very cute on. I'm a little hesitant also because I just got my Bekkets 4 days ago!


----------



## Nanaz

I just bought these yesterday. Bobby in Camel. I love them.


----------



## am2022

ive been dreaming of something in camel.. but cant decide if i want it in a suede dicker, bobby or leather dicker ( cognac)

please comment on the color.. does it go with a lot of color.. clothing wise or is it too dark of a caramel that it limit clothing choices?
thanks dear!!


Nanaz said:


> I just bought these yesterday. Bobby in Camel. I love them.


----------



## Nanaz

amacasa said:


> ive been dreaming of something in camel.. but cant decide if i want it in a suede dicker, bobby or leather dicker ( cognac)
> 
> please comment on the color.. does it go with a lot of color.. clothing wise or is it too dark of a caramel that it limit clothing choices?
> thanks dear!!



I have the Dicker in Suede Anthracite. I could not decide between the Black and Anthra but i am glad i went for the Anthra. It is almost like Black but with a hint of Blue. Very versatile and gorgeous. I personally don't care for the leather Dicker but then again this is me.
In Bobby i like the Camel color. It is not dark. I would say med shade which goes with a lot of colors. It looks great with Jeans. It really depends on what colors you wear. I wear a lot of neutrals so i don't have any problem. I think it would even look great with pastel and bright colors too. When i get a chance i will post some modeling shots for you.


----------



## tanya devi

I love my camel Bobby's so much and wear them so often that I also got a pair of Camel Basley booties!!! HTH


----------



## insane-maryjane

I grabbed a pair of Noir Bayley's a while back from NAP. Just never got around to sharing! I love love love them! I was really happy that the canvas was more of a linen and not white. Also the leather is a pale blue. It's so midnight moon and stars. Sweet combo!









Together with my Anthrazite Bekket's. The Bayley's have more toe space I found.


----------



## hands-on-stance

does anyone know where I can get a pair of the camel bobbys in the UK/EU?


----------



## wet26

Sizing question - my plum bobbys arrived today in a 41 and I can't help feeling that the 40 would be a better fit.  I'm usually a UK7 EU40 but I also have quite a few pairs of EU41 shoes. My foot is 25cm long, the insole of the shoe is approx 27cm.  What is the insole measurement of the 40?


----------



## larastyle

wet26 said:


> Sizing question - my plum bobbys arrived today in a 41 and I can't help feeling that the 40 would be a better fit.  I'm usually a UK7 EU40 but I also have quite a few pairs of EU41 shoes. My foot is 25cm long, the insole of the shoe is approx 27cm.  What is the insole measurement of the 40?



The same happened to me with my anthracite bobby, I got them in 38 becasue that was the only one I could find, vs. 37...I finally found a 37 and returned the 38s...they were comfortable but it was botehring because I knew 37s would of been better, plus they stretch a little....order a 40, try both an dreturn the one you don't want....  a favor though, please please post a pic with the plum ones, I am dying to see a pic of them, I want to get a pair too!


----------



## larastyle

LeeLee1098 said:


> Wore my Bobbys tonight!



love them, very cute!   I regret not getting the red ones but I like the plum ones as well...so I am thinking of those now.


----------



## larastyle

insane-maryjane said:


> i grabbed a pair of noir bayley's a while back from nap. Just never got around to sharing! I love love love them! I was really happy that the canvas was more of a linen and not white. Also the leather is a pale blue. It's so midnight moon and stars. Sweet combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together with my anthrazite bekket's. The bayley's have more toe space i found.



gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcoral

insane-maryjane said:


> I grabbed a pair of Noir Bayley's a while back from NAP. Just never got around to sharing! I love love love them! I was really happy that the canvas was more of a linen and not white. Also the leather is a pale blue. It's so midnight moon and stars. Sweet combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with my Anthrazite Bekket's. The Bayley's have more toe space I found.



Love them! Beautiful!


----------



## wet26

larastyle said:


> The same happened to me with my anthracite bobby, I got them in 38 becasue that was the only one I could find, vs. 37...I finally found a 37 and returned the 38s...they were comfortable but it was botehring because I knew 37s would of been better, plus they stretch a little....order a 40, try both an dreturn the one you don't want....  a favor though, please please post a pic with the plum ones, I am dying to see a pic of them, I want to get a pair too!



I wish I could find a size 40 in the UK as I'm not too keen on the US pricing.  I will try to take a true to colour pic of the purple.  It is an amazing colour, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## maggiemoo

I spent the whole day looking for bobby in black size 37
Online all over NYC and calling places on I'm website with no luck 
Anyone have any suggestions?  I would take the Betty's also if I can't find the bobby
Many thanks!!!!


----------



## maggiemoo

Does anyone know if the black (it's anthracite right) will be reissued in spring?  It seems only lighter colors are coming in


----------



## chloegal

I wanna know if the white Bettys will be reissued in the spring.


----------



## dessertpouch

maggiemoo said:


> Does anyone know if the black (it's anthracite right) will be reissued in spring?  It seems only lighter colors are coming in



Not sure if it's for spring or which season, but there are shipments due out in the near future. PM if interested.


----------



## juneping

maggiemoo said:


> Does anyone know if the black (it's anthracite right) will be reissued in spring?  It seems only lighter colors are coming in



anthracite is the s/s season.....but IM is doing piece meals now. only few things at a time. not sure about restocking though.


----------



## Pao9

wet26 said:
			
		

> Sizing question - my plum bobbys arrived today in a 41 and I can't help feeling that the 40 would be a better fit.  I'm usually a UK7 EU40 but I also have quite a few pairs of EU41 shoes. My foot is 25cm long, the insole of the shoe is approx 27cm.  What is the insole measurement of the 40?



Good question i have the same concern! My foot os also 25 cm! Its so hard when you cant try them on!!!


----------



## fadeout

Pao9 said:


> Good question i have the same concern! My foot os also 25 cm! Its so hard when you cant try them on!!!



I think this might be a Bobby issue.  I got my standard size (37) and the 36 would have been a much better fit.  So my advice would be to size down!


----------



## sep

Nanaz said:


> I just bought these yesterday. Bobby in Camel. I love them.



Those are so cute!  CONGRATS!  Post mod pics!


----------



## sep

insane-maryjane said:


> I grabbed a pair of Noir Bayley's a while back from NAP. Just never got around to sharing! I love love love them! I was really happy that the canvas was more of a linen and not white. Also the leather is a pale blue. It's so midnight moon and stars. Sweet combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with my Anthrazite Bekket's. The Bayley's have more toe space I found.



LOVE!  Congrats!


----------



## bunnybunny

Blue Bayleys in all sizes on US NAP website!  Just ordered mine and I'm so excited!


----------



## bunnybunny

hands-on-stance said:


> does anyone know where I can get a pair of the camel bobbys in the UK/EU?



La Garconne has Camel Bobbys in all sizes now.


----------



## Pembldon

Does anyone know if the boobys come in taupe this season? I feel they do as there's a picture on the Charlotte for Shine website and they look the same as the taupe/ Gris dicker. I just find it weird that they haven't popped up anywhere. I have the anthracite bobby but want a light colour for summer like the Kate Bosworth ones. The camel are too dark and I have them in the dicker. Can anyone shed some light? If they don't exist may go for the white Betty's but I love the all suede and whites a bit bright for my big feet! Tia


----------



## Pao9

fadeout said:
			
		

> I think this might be a Bobby issue.  I got my standard size (37) and the 36 would have been a much better fit.  So my advice would be to size down!



So you are saying that bekket is the other way?


----------



## rdgldy

Pembldon said:


> Does anyone know if the boobys come in taupe this season? I feel they do as there's a picture on the Charlotte for Shine website and they look the same as the taupe/ Gris dicker. I just find it weird that they haven't popped up anywhere. I have the anthracite bobby but want a light colour for summer like the Kate Bosworth ones. The camel are too dark and I have them in the dicker. Can anyone shed some light? If they don't exist may go for the white Betty's but I love the all suede and whites a bit bright for my big feet! Tia



Check out post #2839-the bettys are more cream than white-I am a 9, they don't look bad!  I was afraid of all white too, but they really aren't pure white.  They're gorgeous in person.


----------



## maggiemoo

For the Bobby!!! Many thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## maggiemoo

As for bobby in taupe I saw at Barney's today the bobby in like an oatmeal color
More if a creamy beige. Just got them in so they have a bunch of sizes
May also be on website


----------



## chloegal

Here are my Bobbys in Craie. They are like a really light beige. 












Call me crazy, but I finally found a pair of white Bettys. I think they look different enough from these to justify purchasing them.


----------



## wet26

Pao9 said:


> Good question i have the same concern! My foot os also 25 cm! Its so hard when you cant try them on!!!



If I was you I would go for the 40.  The 41 fits but feels a touch loose and will need to be worn with an inner sole.  I think the 40 would be a perfect fit.  I'm undecided whether to keep or return.


----------



## sydgirl

chloegal said:


> Here are my Bobbys in Craie. They are like a really light beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I finally found a pair of white Bettys. I think they look different enough from these to justify purchasing them.


Congrats!! Craie looks so good!!


----------



## hands-on-stance

bunnybunny said:


> La Garconne has Camel Bobbys in all sizes now.



Thanks, though this is a US site and I'm looking for somewhere in Europe!


----------



## larastyle

I think I have an obsession with bobby sneakers.  Like a kid in the candy store!  One of each color please...ha ha


----------



## rdgldy

larastyle said:


> I think I have an obsession with bobby sneakers.  Like a kid in the candy store!  One of each color please...ha ha



they are addicting!


----------



## GlamGirly

ADVICE PLEASE...

I have a pair of leather with suede detail Bekkets in size 36. They fit snug but not super tight. I could have sized up but my toes ARE NOT touching the end of the shoe--there is at least a half inch between the edge of the shoe and my nearest toe. What is the best way to stretch them out? I know leather and suede give a little but any advice? Should I just wear them and let them do their thing or should I "sock trick" them and purposely stretch them out. How much DO they stretch out??? Like I said, snug...but not painful!


----------



## wet26

^^ Glam girly - I would wear them in - I like trainers to fit properly when I buy them as I know they will mould to my feet.  If your toes aren't touching then the fit sounds right.


----------



## twilldy

GlamGirly said:


> ADVICE PLEASE...
> 
> I have a pair of leather with suede detail Bekkets in size 36. They fit snug but not super tight. I could have sized up but my toes ARE NOT touching the end of the shoe--there is at least a half inch between the edge of the shoe and my nearest toe. What is the best way to stretch them out? I know leather and suede give a little but any advice? Should I just wear them and let them do their thing or should I "sock trick" them and purposely stretch them out. How much DO they stretch out??? Like I said, snug...but not painful!


if just wearing them in doesnt work i always just stuff something into mine like scarves and leave them stuffed for a day or 2.  this usually helps give it that bit of room i need.


----------



## twilldy

net-a-porter north america has all sizes in navy bayleys and taupe bekkets


----------



## indi3r4

Wore mine for the first time two days in a row last weekend.. Even my DH likes them. 
View attachment 2032359


----------



## GlamGirly

indi3r4 said:


> Wore mine for the first time two days in a row last weekend.. Even my DH likes them.
> View attachment 2032359



AH, SUPER CUTE! Love them on.


----------



## GlamGirly

Thanks for the feedback girls! I will try that...


----------



## akgermany

Ok I admit it....I need your help. I had to sign up and get this over with. I purchased the BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS in Black. I normally am between a EUR 37.5 and EUR 38. So I ordered them in a 38 but they are really snug. When I tried them on in a store I thought the 39 was too big. Now I don't know anymore. This is extremely confusing. So my questions to everyone who ownes a BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS do they stretch out?   If I use a wooden shoe stretcher will that work? Its too late to return them and I love love love them and I am heartbroken over this situation. So IM lovers out there please help a girl in need out.


----------



## susu1978

Looking for the bayleys in a 37 any colour prefer red or black , please let me know if u spot any


----------



## larastyle

akgermany said:


> Ok I admit it....I need your help. I had to sign up and get this over with. I purchased the BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS in Black. I normally am between a EUR 37.5 and EUR 38. So I ordered them in a 38 but they are really snug. When I tried them on in a store I thought the 39 was too big. Now I don't know anymore. This is extremely confusing. So my questions to everyone who ownes a BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS do they stretch out?   If I use a wooden shoe stretcher will that work? Its too late to return them and I love love love them and I am heartbroken over this situation. So IM lovers out there please help a girl in need out.



I am a 36.5/37 but my Bekkets ( own three pairs) are all 38.    I like to wear the bekkets with athletic socks so 37 would of never worked for me.  The very first bekket I ordered were 37 and I had to return, since then I order them all in 38. My advice is to go for 39.  Also if it helps, I own bobby, dicker and Berry and they are all 37...only bekkets are 38.


----------



## larastyle

indi3r4 said:


> Wore mine for the first time two days in a row last weekend.. Even my DH likes them.
> View attachment 2032359



I have those exact ones. LOVE, love!


----------



## akgermany

larastyle said:


> I am a 36.5/37 but my Bekkets ( own three pairs) are all 38.    I like to wear the bekkets with athletic socks so 37 would of never worked for me.  The very first bekket I ordered were 37 and I had to return, since then I order them all in 38. My advice is to go for 39.  Also if it helps, I own bobby, dicker and Berry and they are all 37...only bekkets are 38.


ah this was not the answer I had hoped for. Has anyone been lucky stretching them out?


----------



## tb-purselover

akgermany said:


> Ok I admit it....I need your help. I had to sign up and get this over with. I purchased the BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS in Black. I normally am between a EUR 37.5 and EUR 38. So I ordered them in a 38 but they are really snug. When I tried them on in a store I thought the 39 was too big. Now I don't know anymore. This is extremely confusing. So my questions to everyone who ownes a BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS do they stretch out?   If I use a wooden shoe stretcher will that work? Its too late to return them and I love love love them and I am heartbroken over this situation. So IM lovers out there please help a girl in need out.



I am with Lara too. I own all my Willows/beketts in 38. I own my bobbys in 37. I wear my willow/beketts with a thin sock. So it feels fine. They do stretch out a little bit. But I found 37 too snug because I have wide feet. Even though my toes do not come close to touching the end of the shoe. I have about 1/4" of room at the toes. But due to the width the 38 are much more comfy.

I do think if you break them in they will stretch some. Maybe shoe stretcher? But it depends on how much you need to stretch them. They will only stretch out a little. Or if you can find a 39 somewhere, sell these on *bay?

The bobbys are all 37. I wear them with a thin sock as well. But due to the design (less/no padding) the 37 fit better. 

HTH!


----------



## Jusinit

susu1978 said:


> Looking for the bayleys in a 37 any colour prefer red or black , please let me know if u spot any



Try Otteny.com your gonna have to call for availability


----------



## hands-on-stance

I am normally a 38.5-39 and I have the dickers in a 39. Should I get the bobbys in a 39 too? TIA!


----------



## Julide

chloegal said:


> Here are my Bobbys in Craie. They are like a really light beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I finally found a pair of white Bettys. I think they look different enough from these to justify purchasing them.



Beautiful!!!Is this new for s/s? TIA!!


----------



## JDN

akgermany said:
			
		

> Ok I admit it....I need your help. I had to sign up and get this over with. I purchased the BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS in Black. I normally am between a EUR 37.5 and EUR 38. So I ordered them in a 38 but they are really snug. When I tried them on in a store I thought the 39 was too big. Now I don't know anymore. This is extremely confusing. So my questions to everyone who ownes a BEKETT SUEDE WEDGE SNEAKERS do they stretch out?   If I use a wooden shoe stretcher will that work? Its too late to return them and I love love love them and I am heartbroken over this situation. So IM lovers out there please help a girl in need out.



I got a pair in 37 and it was a bit tight...it loosened up a bit after wearing for just a little bit...it could still use a little more loosening tho...I've worn them out twice...I'm hoping they will loosen some more...
Strange bc I'm a us6.5 and I can't imagine needing these in a 38...weird...

But I have thought about using a wooden shoe stretcher as well...

Hope it ends up working out for you


----------



## JDN

larastyle said:
			
		

> I am a 36.5/37 but my Bekkets ( own three pairs) are all 38.    I like to wear the bekkets with athletic socks so 37 would of never worked for me.  The very first bekket I ordered were 37 and I had to return, since then I order them all in 38. My advice is to go for 39.  Also if it helps, I own bobby, dicker and Berry and they are all 37...only bekkets are 38.



Wow! I would've never known to size up that much...I hope mine stretch out..has anyone tried wearing these without socks?


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> Wow! I would've never known to size up that much...I hope mine stretch out..has anyone tried wearing these without socks?



Hey JDN, I am a US 6.5-7 as well and take my beketts and willows in 38. But for sure the Gris I needed a 38. Bobbys in 37. Hope that is useful info!


----------



## ilsecita

Has anyone bought the Bobbys in light blue (I think ciel)? My SA showed them to me in the lookbook but idk if the pic is accurate to their color IRL. Here it is


----------



## Pembldon

I made a couple of calls today and a few stores said they would be getting the bobby in Gris, I wonder if that means there is no taupe. I'm pretty sure there is a taupe and a Gris in the Dickers as la garconne have the gris and I tried the taupe in a shop but they seem similar


----------



## tb-purselover

I just got my plum (or lilac) bobbys. I thought I would share them here. The color is true to life.

I purchased them in sz 37 (my usual bobby size). I am a US 6.5-7. This season they are a bit smaller then my taupe bobbys. But they are fine. I probably could also go with the 38 in these if I wanted them a bit looser (wear with a sock). But I wouldn't want to risk them being wobbly. So I recommend going with your usual Bobby size. I wouldn't recommend sizing up. I know they will stretch out a bit so I am good with the 37. HTH!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Pembldon said:


> I made a couple of calls today and a few stores said they would be getting the bobby in Gris, I wonder if that means there is no taupe. I'm pretty sure there is a taupe and a Gris in the Dickers as la garconne have the gris and I tried the taupe in a shop but they seem similar



I have a pair of gris dickers (aw12) which are reminiscent of the taupe (ss13).
Then for this season I pre-ordered the Gris bobbys. I think you can see a tiny bit of it in the picture of post #2930. 

The gris bobbys I've ordered are from Wandjina (Dutch store). She describes the gris as a taupe colour. 

http://www.wandjina.nl/preview.php

But... the grey dicker and gris basley are quite light. I have no idea what to expect of the colour irl.

Ahum, to keep it short: I don't think there will be a taupe bobby for ss13, but the Gris should be a taupish colour


----------



## Mulberry_Love

tb-purselover said:


> I just got my plum (or lilac) bobbys. I thought I would share them here. The color is true to life.
> 
> I purchased them in sz 37 (my usual bobby size). I am a US 6.5-7. This season they are a bit smaller then my taupe bobbys. But they are fine. I probably could also go with the 38 in these if I wanted them a bit looser (wear with a sock). But I wouldn't want to risk them being wobbly. So I recommend going with your usual Bobby size. I wouldn't recommend sizing up. I know they will stretch out a bit so I am good with the 37. HTH!



So pretty!!!


----------



## tanya devi

So excited!!! Love the looks of your Plum Bobby's... Mine are due to arrive any minute  shoe twins!!! So relieved I went with my usual size too~ thanks!!


----------



## chloegal

Julide said:


> Beautiful!!!Is this new for s/s? TIA!!



Yes, they are from the new season.

Does anyone know if the Bettys will be available for Spring/Summer? I contacted the boutique in LA, and was informed that they would not be getting in any white Bettys. I hope they are not discontinued.


----------



## rdgldy

chloegal said:


> Yes, they are from the new season.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Bettys will be available for Spring/Summer? I contacted the boutique in LA, and was informed that they would not be getting in any white Bettys. I hope they are not discontinued.



keep checking NAP.  Just got mine there.


----------



## rdgldy

ilsecita said:


> Has anyone bought the Bobbys in light blue (I think ciel)? My SA showed them to me in the lookbook but idk if the pic is accurate to their color IRL. Here it is



they are a very pale blue.


----------



## Nanaz

sep said:


> Those are so cute!  CONGRATS!  Post mod pics!



Thank you. I will later on.


----------



## Nanaz

tb-purselover said:


> I just got my plum (or lilac) bobbys. I thought I would share them here. The color is true to life.
> 
> I purchased them in sz 37 (my usual bobby size). I am a US 6.5-7. This season they are a bit smaller then my taupe bobbys. But they are fine. I probably could also go with the 38 in these if I wanted them a bit looser (wear with a sock). But I wouldn't want to risk them being wobbly. So I recommend going with your usual Bobby size. I wouldn't recommend sizing up. I know they will stretch out a bit so I am good with the 37. HTH!



Gorgeous color.


----------



## ilsecita

rdgldy said:
			
		

> they are a very pale blue.



Have you seen them IRL? Are they lighter than the pic?


----------



## Nanaz

amacasa said:


> ive been dreaming of something in camel.. but cant decide if i want it in a suede dicker, bobby or leather dicker ( cognac)
> 
> please comment on the color.. does it go with a lot of color.. clothing wise or is it too dark of a caramel that it limit clothing choices?
> thanks dear!!



I found this picture, just to give you an idea of the Camel color.


----------



## larastyle

tb-purselover said:


> I just got my plum (or lilac) bobbys. I thought I would share them here. The color is true to life.
> 
> I purchased them in sz 37 (my usual bobby size). I am a US 6.5-7. This season they are a bit smaller then my taupe bobbys. But they are fine. I probably could also go with the 38 in these if I wanted them a bit looser (wear with a sock). But I wouldn't want to risk them being wobbly. So I recommend going with your usual Bobby size. I wouldn't recommend sizing up. I know they will stretch out a bit so I am good with the 37. HTH!



GORGEOUS!!! These are my next purchase! now we need a mod picture!  I think we have the exact shoe size.  I also noticed that my Anthracite from this season is a tiny bit smaller than my taupe from last year.  I ordered 37 in anthracite  and then 38 but kept the 37s.


----------



## rdgldy

ilsecita said:


> Have you seen them IRL? Are they lighter than the pic?



I haven't seen them, sorry-but remember being told they were a very pale blue somewhere.


----------



## zzhoneybee

GlamGirly said:


> ADVICE PLEASE...
> 
> I have a pair of leather with suede detail Bekkets in size 36. They fit snug but not super tight. I could have sized up but my toes ARE NOT touching the end of the shoe--there is at least a half inch between the edge of the shoe and my nearest toe. What is the best way to stretch them out? I know leather and suede give a little but any advice? Should I just wear them and let them do their thing or should I "sock trick" them and purposely stretch them out. How much DO they stretch out??? Like I said, snug...but not painful!


Hi!

I wore mine with the velcro straps open, and this helped a lot!


----------



## ilsecita

rdgldy said:
			
		

> I haven't seen them, sorry-but remember being told they were a very pale blue somewhere.



Thank you so much!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you ladies!!! 



Mulberry_Love said:


> So pretty!!!





tanya devi said:


> So excited!!! Love the looks of your Plum Bobby's... Mine are due to arrive any minute  shoe twins!!! So relieved I went with my usual size too~ thanks!!


Hi Plum Bobby twin!!! I absolutely love the color. I am so glad I got them.

Did you get them yet? How do you feel about them?




Nanaz said:


> Gorgeous color.





larastyle said:


> GORGEOUS!!! These are my next purchase! now we need a mod picture!  I think we have the exact shoe size.  I also noticed that my Anthracite from this season is a tiny bit smaller than my taupe from last year.  I ordered 37 in anthracite  and then 38 but kept the 37s.


You need these. The color is so saturated and vibrant. It is sooo pretty. It was love at first sight for me.


----------



## HungryM3

ilsecita said:


> Thank you so much!



I saw them at the store the other day and had the store reserve them for me. I don't know how to explain it but its greyish blue. If I do end up buying it later, I'll post a picture for you.


----------



## renstar

ilsecita said:


> Has anyone bought the Bobbys in light blue (I think ciel)? My SA showed them to me in the lookbook but idk if the pic is accurate to their color IRL. Here it is


I saw them at Nordies over the weekend. Very pale/powdery blue - they are gorgeous!


----------



## Pao9

renstar said:


> I saw them at Nordies over the weekend. Very pale/powdery blue - they are gorgeous!



Nordies as in Nordstrom? Didnt know they were sold there, which store did you see them at?


----------



## ilsecita

HungryM3 said:


> I saw them at the store the other day and had the store reserve them for me. I don't know how to explain it but its greyish blue. If I do end up buying it later, I'll post a picture for you.





renstar said:


> I saw them at Nordies over the weekend. Very pale/powdery blue - they are gorgeous!



Thank you ladies! I am going to order them based on your descriptions! I will post pics as soon as I get them


----------



## renstar

Pao9 said:


> Nordies as in Nordstrom? Didnt know they were sold there, which store did you see them at?



Saw them at the Nordstrom in Bellevue, WA.


----------



## ilsecita

renstar said:


> Saw them at the Nordstrom in Bellevue, WA.



omg seriously?! when over the weekend? I was there and they were out. Maybe someone returned them and I can see them.


----------



## renstar

ilsecita said:


> omg seriously?! when over the weekend? I was there and they were out. Maybe someone returned them and I can see them.


Sorry - I should of said Monday. They just got them that Monday morning.


----------



## Pembldon

Mulberry_Love said:


> I have a pair of gris dickers (aw12) which are reminiscent of the taupe (ss13).
> Then for this season I pre-ordered the Gris bobbys. I think you can see a tiny bit of it in the picture of post #2930.
> 
> The gris bobbys I've ordered are from Wandjina (Dutch store). She describes the gris as a taupe colour.
> 
> http://www.wandjina.nl/preview.php
> 
> But... the grey dicker and gris basley are quite light. I have no idea what to expect of the colour irl.
> 
> Ahum, to keep it short: I don't think there will be a taupe bobby for ss13, but the Gris should be a taupish colour


Thanks, that is really helpfully. I do really like the Gris just wanted something a little more 'blonde'. It does look like the ones on the charlotte for shine blog are a bit different but I think it's always so hard to get a true likeness with the light http://www.charlotteforshine.com/p/etoile-isabel-marant-hst-2012.html?m=0


----------



## GlamGirly

Size 39 black suede bekkets on netaporter.com right now!!!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Yes, you're right.
As soon as I pick them up (I have no idea when that will be), I will post some pictures!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Are these the dark brown bobbys?

http://statigr.am/viewer.php#/detail/364831599827350293_18370763


----------



## lilias_13

Off white bobby available at NAP international.
Great neutral for summer.


----------



## HungryM3

ilsecita said:


> Thank you ladies! I am going to order them based on your descriptions! I will post pics as soon as I get them














Here you go!


----------



## leesauer

does anybody know where I can get isabel marant's bekett black sneakers from? I need a size 37.


----------



## Pao9

Does someone have the bekket in 41 from the curtindo season? And if so can someone please mensure the insole? I asiles someone from luisaviaroma to do this for me And the took so long that the item sold out! Im sooooo mad!
Thank you!


----------



## Pao9

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Does someone have the bekket in 41 from the curtindo season? And if so can someone please mensure the insole? I asiles someone from luisaviaroma to do this for me And the took so long that the item sold out! Im sooooo mad!
> Thank you!



Sorry meant to say I asked someone from luisaviaroma, and current season! My phone spell check was under another language! Lol


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

i just got a pair of 37 black bekket's and they are so small! I have a pair of bobby's and dickers in 37 and they are fine....whats the problem? I can't see wearing them as they are uncomfortable. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tanya devi

GlamGirly said:


> Size 39 black suede bekkets on netaporter.com right now!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:
			
		

> I got a pair in 37 and it was a bit tight...it loosened up a bit after wearing for just a little bit...it could still use a little more loosening tho...I've worn them out twice...I'm hoping they will loosen some more...
> Strange bc I'm a us6.5 and I can't imagine needing these in a 38...weird...
> 
> But I have thought about using a wooden shoe stretcher as well...
> 
> Hope it ends up working out for you



JDN: I have the same problem, how are yours working out? I put the soles of my other 37 bobbys up to new bekett and the bekett are smaller than the Bobby's. what to do?


----------



## GlamGirly

tanya devi said:


> Thanks!!!



No problem, sneaker girls need to stick together. Did you score them?


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

Here are my red bayleys!!!


----------



## tanya devi

GlamGirly said:


> No problem, sneaker girls need to stick together. Did you score them?



NAP just sent my shipping confirmation


----------



## chloegal

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i just got a pair of 37 black bekket's and they are so small! I have a pair of bobby's and dickers in 37 and they are fine....whats the problem? I can't see wearing them as they are uncomfortable. Anyone else have this problem?



My Bobby's and Dickers are both 37. But in the Willow I needed a 38. It's annoying that the sizing is inconsistent.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

chloegal said:


> My Bobby's and Dickers are both 37. But in the Willow I needed a 38. It's annoying that the sizing is inconsistent.



Thanks this is huge disappointment, I've gotta sell em now  and try to find the right size.


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:
			
		

> i just got a pair of 37 black bekket's and they are so small! I have a pair of bobby's and dickers in 37 and they are fine....whats the problem? I can't see wearing them as they are uncomfortable. Anyone else have this problem?



Yup...same here cookie...


----------



## tb-purselover

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> Here are my red bayleys!!!


Wow, these are gorgeous!!! I keep going back and forth whether I can pull this color off or not. It is so pretty, but I think I couldn't pull them off.



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thanks this is huge disappointment, I've gotta sell em now  and try to find the right size.





JDN said:


> Yup...same here cookie...



Sorry cookie and JDN it didn't work out. I was hoping they would stretch enough for you. I'll keep an eye out for 38s for you both!


----------



## tb-purselover

White Bettys available in size 37-40 on NAP USA!!!! Go go go!

In the amount of time I wrote this the sizes 36 and 41 sold out!


----------



## jellybebe

Pembldon said:


> Thanks, that is really helpfully. I do really like the Gris just wanted something a little more 'blonde'. It does look like the ones on the charlotte for shine blog are a bit different but I think it's always so hard to get a true likeness with the light http://www.charlotteforshine.com/p/etoile-isabel-marant-hst-2012.html?m=0



Oh the Gris are so nice!!! I haven't seen these online yet.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Wow, these are gorgeous!!! I keep going back and forth whether I can pull this color off or not. It is so pretty, but I think I couldn't pull them off.
> 
> Sorry cookie and JDN it didn't work out. I was hoping they would stretch enough for you. I'll keep an eye out for 38s for you both!



They feel ok w/o socks. Hbu?


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:
			
		

> They feel ok w/o socks. Hbu?



Mine too...wonder if I can wear them without socks...


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:
			
		

> Mine too...wonder if I can wear them without socks...



That's sort of familiar with the Bobby's I wore in summer this way and then they stretched out. 
Maybe there's hope. I'm gonna think about it.


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:
			
		

> That's sort of familiar with the Bobby's I wore in summer this way and then they stretched out.
> Maybe there's hope. I'm gonna think about it.



I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow...will report back


----------



## GlamGirly

tanya devi said:


> NAP just sent my shipping confirmation



YAY! I contributed to society somehow! Congrats


----------



## chloegal

tb-purselover said:


> White Bettys available in size 37-40 on NAP USA!!!! Go go go!
> 
> In the amount of time I wrote this the sizes 36 and 41 sold out!



It keeps saying that the 37s are available, but when you try to put them in your bag it says sold out. Something is wrong with their site.


----------



## tb-purselover

chloegal said:


> It keeps saying that the 37s are available, but when you try to put them in your bag it says sold out. Something is wrong with their site.



Oh bummer, sorry about that. Weird.


----------



## sydgirl

Saw girl with red bobbys today...looked really nice! Wish I got them in red too!! Lol so funky & cool looking in red!!


----------



## sep

tb-purselover said:


> I just got my plum (or lilac) bobbys. I thought I would share them here. The color is true to life.
> 
> I purchased them in sz 37 (my usual bobby size). I am a US 6.5-7. This season they are a bit smaller then my taupe bobbys. But they are fine. I probably could also go with the 38 in these if I wanted them a bit looser (wear with a sock). But I wouldn't want to risk them being wobbly. So I recommend going with your usual Bobby size. I wouldn't recommend sizing up. I know they will stretch out a bit so I am good with the 37. HTH!



These are ridiculously gorgeous!  CONGRATS!!  Do you have mod pics?


----------



## monap_1981

Just got my plum ("Lilas") Bobbys yesterday!  Love them!

If anyone in London is looking for them, Aime boutique on Ledbury Road (Westbourne Grove) still has some sizes in stock!


----------



## Paris Darling

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> Here are my red bayleys!!!



Wow! The red is so red! Beautiful!

Everyone who has the Bobby's in plum? Do you have mod pictures? I would love to see them in 'real life'!


----------



## monap_1981

Absolutely love your yellow Bobbys! 





licforever said:


> Yellow Bobby size 38
> View attachment 1987165


----------



## monap_1981

The style name for plum Bobbys is "Lilas".





Paris Darling said:


> Wow! Love them! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Does anybody know the correct English name of the purple Bobby's? I would like to see some photo's of people wearing them, but 'Isabel Marant purple bobby's' doesn't show them on Google. But maybe it's because they just recently became available?


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:


> These are ridiculously gorgeous!  CONGRATS!!  Do you have mod pics?



I will try and get you some. But not today, rainy and yucky out so I don't wear my IM on days like this!


----------



## honeybunch

Does anybody know where I can get the black Beckett sneakers from in the UK?  They always seem to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## hands-on-stance

monap_1981 said:


> Just got my plum ("Lilas") Bobbys yesterday!  Love them!
> 
> If anyone in London is looking for them, Aime boutique on Ledbury Road (Westbourne Grove) still has some sizes in stock!



Do they have any other colours or just plum?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:
			
		

> I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow...will report back



JDN I'm gonna keep them, I wore around a bit barefoot. And now with socks and they are better. Maybe the toe box can stretch out a bit. Otherwise they are ok now. 

Hope you are having better luck?


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:
			
		

> JDN I'm gonna keep them, I wore around a bit barefoot. And now with socks and they are better. Maybe the toe box can stretch out a bit. Otherwise they are ok now.
> 
> Hope you are having better luck?



Was meaning to wear them out today but ended up wearing my new f+b eternity boots....
Never thought I would say this but I think there is such a things too many shoes...I don't have enough days off to wear them...


----------



## Pao9

Can someone please authenticate these? Thanks!


----------



## larastyle

Have you seen baltimore sneakers.  LOVE them, LV just got them but sold out in my size and color that I want....hmmm!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pao9 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2035535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035538



They're fine!


----------



## monap_1981

I am sure they do, give them a call!  




hands-on-stance said:


> Do they have any other colours or just plum?


----------



## dbaby

Pao9 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these? Thanks!



Looks authentic to me! I have a pair of those kaki bekkets from F/W12


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:
			
		

> Was meaning to wear them out today but ended up wearing my new f+b eternity boots....
> Never thought I would say this but I think there is such a things too many shoes...I don't have enough days off to wear them...



I just chatted with the seller and he has a 38 I'm gonna swap the 37s for 38. Hopefully this Will work.


----------



## Pao9

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> They're fine!



Thanks! Turned out they are too small for me! So sad, but I already preordered black ones, the SA Said that they would be arriving anytime until feb 28! Hopefully it comes sooner!!!!!


----------



## Pao9

dbaby said:
			
		

> Looks authentic to me! I have a pair of those kaki bekkets from F/W12



Thanks!


----------



## thrillseeker

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> Here are my red bayleys!!!



such a great color!
where did you get them?


----------



## twilldy

FINALLY got my Noir Bekett thanks to lovely tpf member _Jusinit _
They are so great ! just a quick snap from instagram , will definitely get better shots tomorrow for my blog


----------



## Pao9

twilldy said:
			
		

> FINALLY got my Noir Bekett thanks to lovely tpf member Jusinit
> They are so great ! just a quick snap from instagram , will definitely get better shots tomorrow for my blog



Beautiful! Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Jusinit

twilldy said:


> finally got my noir bekett thanks to lovely tpf member _jusinit _
> they are so great ! Just a quick snap from instagram , will definitely get better shots tomorrow for my blog



:d


----------



## juneping

the red bobbys (last season and not sure why they were available last week)...from barneys. love the color...


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:


> the red bobbys (last season and not sure why they were available last week)...from barneys. love the color...



Love them!!!


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous color!!




juneping said:


> the red bobbys (last season and not sure why they were available last week)...from barneys. love the color...


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!


----------



## wet26

juneping said:


> the red bobbys (last season and not sure why they were available last week)...from barneys. love the color...



Increible!


----------



## twilldy

Pao9 said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait to get mine!!!


thanks ! crossing my fingers that yours come quickly !


----------



## sep

juneping said:


> the red bobbys (last season and not sure why they were available last week)...from barneys. love the color...



I love them!


----------



## GlamGirly

Anyone need black Bekkets in size 36, PM me for info. for when they go back.


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:


> These are ridiculously gorgeous!  CONGRATS!!  Do you have mod pics?



For you sep! Wearing my Lilas Bobbys with Ivo and Noah today .


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> I love them!



thanks!!


----------



## sep

tb-purselover said:


> For you sep! Wearing my Lilas Bobbys with Ivo and Noah today .



SOOOOO CUTE!  I love your whole IM outfit!  Thanks for posting!  I neeeeeeed these bobbys in my life!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> For you sep! Wearing my Lilas Bobbys with Ivo and Noah today .



I love the sweater, tell
Me
How you like it? 

The Bobby's are so cute.


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:


> SOOOOO CUTE!  I love your whole IM outfit!  Thanks for posting!  I neeeeeeed these bobbys in my life!



Thank you! Yes, you do! The color is gorgeous, you neeeeed these!



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I love the sweater, tell
> Me
> How you like it?
> 
> The Bobby's are so cute.


I love it the sweatshirt! It is sweatshirt material, but is a softer knt. If that makes sense. The prints is so retro and fun. It goes with a lot and the cut of it is right on. It is true to size.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> Thank you! Yes, you do! The color is gorgeous, you neeeeed these!
> 
> I love it the sweatshirt! It is sweatshirt material, but is a softer knt. If that makes sense. The prints is so retro and fun. It goes with a lot and the cut of it is right on. It is true to size.



I ordered a 36 in this, her tops and sweaters seem to run larger hope this fits me, I'm a US size 4-6. I've sized down on other items in the past. Thanks.


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I ordered a 36 in this, her tops and sweaters seem to run larger hope this fits me, I'm a US size 4-6. I've sized down on other items in the past. Thanks.



Yay, what colorway did you get?

I am wearing a 38 and a sz 4-6 and 34 or 36 bal CQ OR 36-38 regular bmoto. I think I could wear a 36 too but prefer to layer underneath if needed. I wanted a loose fit plus a bit more length.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, what colorway did you get?
> 
> I am wearing a 38 and a sz 4-6 and 34 or 36 bal CQ OR 36-38 regular bmoto. I think I could wear a 36 too but prefer to layer underneath if needed. I wanted a loose fit plus a bit more length.



Yes hopefully not too small, I got the grey. I also saw the white at my Teresa but like the gray! 

Thanks


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

http://www.lambsearshoes.com/jenny-boot-.html anthracite bobbys in 36 & 38


----------



## mrwata

Netaporter has black bekkett's in size 36


----------



## twilldy

if anyone is looking for a full review / sizing recs check out my blog ! http://louisandlola.net


----------



## Jusinit

honeybunch said:


> Does anybody know where I can get the black Beckett sneakers from in the UK?  They always seem to be sold out everywhere.



What sz?


----------



## Pao9

twilldy said:
			
		

> if anyone is looking for a full review / sizing recs check out my blog ! http://louisandlola.net



Pretty cool!


----------



## GlamGirly

Funny story regarding IM Bekkets:

I'm sitting in the food court at the mall this evening and the girl next to me looks at my feet and then makes eye contact with me and says, "Don't you love those shoes? I have them in five different colors" and I say, "Oh yeah,  these are my FAVORITES--EVER!" and she goes "Where did you get the all black suede?" and I say "From a seller online who sells Isabel Marant" and she goes "Ohhhh, mine are the REAL Steve Madden ones though"...

Lol! Well, excuuuuuuuuse me!


----------



## bunnybunny

Hi!  I am yet another Bekett lover looking for them in Black Suede, size 37.  If anyone knows any leads other than the usual suspects (NAP, LaG, etc...) pls PM me!  Thank you!


----------



## JDN

GlamGirly said:


> Funny story regarding IM Bekkets:
> 
> I'm sitting in the food court at the mall this evening and the girl next to me looks at my feet and then makes eye contact with me and says, "Don't you love those shoes? I have them in five different colors" and I say, "Oh yeah,  these are my FAVORITES--EVER!" and she goes "Where did you get the all black suede?" and I say "From a seller online who sells Isabel Marant" and she goes "Ohhhh, mine are the REAL Steve Madden ones though"...
> 
> Lol! Well, excuuuuuuuuse me!



Lol


----------



## Pao9

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> Funny story regarding IM Bekkets:
> 
> I'm sitting in the food court at the mall this evening and the girl next to me looks at my feet and then makes eye contact with me and says, "Don't you love those shoes? I have them in five different colors" and I say, "Oh yeah,  these are my FAVORITES--EVER!" and she goes "Where did you get the all black suede?" and I say "From a seller online who sells Isabel Marant" and she goes "Ohhhh, mine are the REAL Steve Madden ones though"...
> 
> Lol! Well, excuuuuuuuuse me!



You should have educated her right there!!!! Lol! Tell her to watch beyonces video love on top! That would have resignated better!!!! Lol


----------



## Chrissie82

twilldy said:


> if anyone is looking for a full review / sizing recs check out my blog ! http://louisandlola.net



Great review!

I received the IM bayleys yesterday and I have my own size and they fit great!


----------



## Chrissie82

First pair of Isabel Marants.
Never thought I would be spending such amount of money on shoes!! 
I love them
Now thinking about more neutral colored Bekkets or Dickers.


----------



## GlamGirly

Pao9 said:


> You should have educated her right there!!!! Lol! Tell her to watch beyonces video love on top! That would have resignated better!!!! Lol



Lol! I started to feel myself say, "Well actually..." but I just let it go. I mean she was really cute and nice and definitely didn't say it in a condescending manner so I figured "Okay, this is my thing, that is yours, no one is right or wrong". Although...THESE ARE THE REAL ONES! LOL!


----------



## Pao9

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> Lol! I started to feel myself say, "Well actually..." but I just let it go. I mean she was really cute and nice and definitely didn't say it in a condescending manner so I figured "Okay, this is my thing, that is yours, no one is right or wrong". Although...THESE ARE THE REAL ONES! LOL!



Well, you did well, specially since she had 5 pairs! Lol! One day she will find out about Isabel Marant and will remember you!


----------



## GlamGirly

Pao9 said:


> Well, you did well, specially since she had 5 pairs! Lol! One day she will find out about Isabel Marant and will remember you!



It's funny because I felt and feel SOOOOO UNCOMFORTABLE saying "These aren't Steve Maddens". I just say "These are from another designer", but I almost feel like I'm being a b*tch about it, but I'm not! I just kind of go with the flow. Although, when I first got these Bekkets, my husband asked me, "What is the difference between those and the Maddens?" And I said, "$510" and he was like "GET THE MADDENS! GET THE MADDENS!"


----------



## Pao9

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> It's funny because I felt and feel SOOOOO UNCOMFORTABLE saying "These aren't Steve Maddens". I just say "These are from another designer", but I almost feel like I'm being a b*tch about it, but I'm not! I just kind of go with the flow. Although, when I first got these Bekkets, my husband asked me, "What is the difference between those and the Maddens?" And I said, "$510" and he was like "GET THE MADDENS! GET THE MADDENS!"



Lol! I feel like it would be wearing a blatantly fake item!!!! I can't wait to get mine they are due to arrive anytime until feb. 28!!!!!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

GlamGirly said:


> Funny story regarding IM Bekkets:
> 
> I'm sitting in the food court at the mall this evening and the girl next to me looks at my feet and then makes eye contact with me and says, "Don't you love those shoes? I have them in five different colors" and I say, "Oh yeah,  these are my FAVORITES--EVER!" and she goes "Where did you get the all black suede?" and I say "From a seller online who sells Isabel Marant" and she goes "Ohhhh, mine are the REAL Steve Madden ones though"...
> 
> Lol! Well, excuuuuuuuuse me!



OMG that's funny!!  

I had a girl a few weeks ago comment to me on my Louboutins which are real and she was like red sole are getting so common now and I just rolled my eyes at her LOL


----------



## Astridlein

I am desperately searching the Beketts in black in 40 (US 9). Does anyone know where I can find them? Do you know if i call the Parisian Boutique if they will ship them to me?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## electrifyed

Bought my second pair last week! 











And these are my first pair.


----------



## licforever

Astridlein said:
			
		

> I am desperately searching the Beketts in black in 40 (US 9). Does anyone know where I can find them? Do you know if i call the Parisian Boutique if they will ship them to me?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



I tried to call IM in paris but they won't ship,they have many pairs there.


----------



## Astridlein

OH NO!!! Thank you for information,though...Won´t they ship to US or Europe, or not all?


----------



## twilldy

Chrissie82 said:


> View attachment 2038830
> 
> 
> First pair of Isabel Marants.
> Never thought I would be spending such amount of money on shoes!!
> I love them
> Now thinking about more neutral colored Bekkets or Dickers.


This colour is absolutely stunning


----------



## licforever

Astridlein said:
			
		

> OH NO!!! Thank you for information,though...Won´t they ship to US or Europe, or not all?



Try all the tricks but they still not ship, sorry


----------



## licforever

Stock list Booby purple and yellow at Mayke holland, I bought from this shop many pairs, no on line order you need to email them. Pls see picture of what they have left in stock if you are after purple and yellow Bobbi .




Goo luck


----------



## Chrissie82

licforever said:


> Stock list Booby purple and yellow at Mayke holland, I bought from this shop many pairs, no on line order you need to email them. Pls see picture of what they have left in stock if you are after purple and yellow Bobbi .
> 
> Goo luck



I got my IM from them. Great service!!


----------



## djsmom

Barneys have yellow Bobby's in all sizes


----------



## Nanaz

Today with my Camel Bobby. LOVE this color.


----------



## larastyle

Nanaz said:


> Today with my Camel Bobby. LOVE this color.



lovely.  I have the taupe (similar to yours) from last year and I wear them the most...


----------



## Nanaz

larastyle said:


> lovely.  I have the taupe (similar to yours) from last year and I wear them the most...



Thank you. The color is very versatile. I can't wait for S/S so i can wear them with shorts, and dresses.


----------



## jellybebe

Nanaz said:


> Today with my Camel Bobby. LOVE this color.



So adorable! Love it all!


----------



## honeybunch

Jusinit said:


> What sz?



Size 38.


----------



## Nanaz

jellybebe said:


> So adorable! Love it all!



Thank you. They are so comfy.


----------



## Jusinit

honeybunch said:


> Size 38.



I dont know of anyone having 38 in stock. If i hear anything ill let u know


----------



## rdgldy

Getting a little impatient-my LVR preorder is supposed to ship 1/31-feel like i've been waiting forever for my light blue bayleys!!!!


----------



## chloegal

If anyone is looking for white Bettys in size 36- La Garconne has a pair!


----------



## honeybunch

Jusinit said:


> I dont know of anyone having 38 in stock. If i hear anything ill let u know



That's great, thanks.


----------



## GlamGirly

THOUGHTS OR OPINIONS??

Anyone have thoughts on the new beige/off white Bekkets on NAP? Would you get them and if not, why? I would like a lighter color and I'm tempted to order these but I also think they might get too dirty being as light as they are. 

Who did or would get these?


----------



## bunnybunny

GlamGirly said:


> THOUGHTS OR OPINIONS??
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on the new beige/off white Bekkets on NAP? Would you get them and if not, why? I would like a lighter color and I'm tempted to order these but I also think they might get too dirty being as light as they are.
> 
> Who did or would get these?



Hi GlamGirly!
I purchased a pair last February and I haven't had a problem with them getting too dirty.  The toes started to get a little dingy after 6 months (but I do have 2 small children who just LOVE stepping on my toes) but are easy enough to clean.  I initially sprayed them with a suede protectant, cleaned them with a dry towel, suede eraser and then smoothed with a soft brush.  I've only had to do this once since I got them, and they still look very new.  

They are a great neutral color to have!  Go for it!


----------



## licforever

GlamGirly said:
			
		

> THOUGHTS OR OPINIONS??
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on the new beige/off white Bekkets on NAP? Would you get them and if not, why? I would like a lighter color and I'm tempted to order these but I also think they might get too dirty being as light as they are.
> 
> Who did or would get these?



I have beige in Bobby and cream white Betty I have no Robles of get them dirty, I just clean them with soft brush, however I never wear them when rain or snow


----------



## GlamGirly

bunnybunny said:


> Hi GlamGirly!
> I purchased a pair last February and I haven't had a problem with them getting too dirty.  The toes started to get a little dingy after 6 months (but I do have 2 small children who just LOVE stepping on my toes) but are easy enough to clean.  I initially sprayed them with a suede protectant, cleaned them with a dry towel, suede eraser and then smoothed with a soft brush.  I've only had to do this once since I got them, and they still look very new.
> 
> They are a great neutral color to have!  Go for it!





licforever said:


> I have beige in Bobby and cream white Betty I have no Robles of get them dirty, I just clean them with soft brush, however I never wear them when rain or snow



Loving this feedback, I MIGHT have to get them!


----------



## jellybebe

Can anyone tell me the difference between the new Bayas and the Bobbys? Here's a pic of the new Baya (first pic), which looks different from the original Baya (second pic).


----------



## rdgldy

the top picture looks like a perforated bobby.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> the top picture looks like a perforated bobby.



That is what I thought too!


----------



## HandbagAngel

The second one just looks like Bekett but all leather.  I think it is new this season, and called Brian.


----------



## jellybebe

HandbagAngel said:


> The second one just looks like Bekett but all leather.  I think it is new this season, and called Brian.



Ah so it's not the Baya then? I guess the Baya is like the Bobby and the Brian is like the Bekett.


----------



## am2022

Hi jelly
Never heard of the baya until your post!
Interesting!
The Brian in cream is very pretty as well and Espejto still had them!
Are you getting the baya?
Would love reviews and mod pics !


jellybebe said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the new Bayas and the I? Here's a pic of the new Baya (first pic), which looks different from the original Baya (second pic).


----------



## b.Jane

Please help authenticate this:











































Thanks!


----------



## Geminiz06

Just wondering what everyones' favorite color combo in the wila's/ Bekket

Also do you find that with the beige/cream their is color transfer of Jeans??? Im kind of scared to invest so much just to end up ruining them =(

My HG would be to get my hands on the Red white and Blue color combo- If you see an authentic pair somewhere please let me know =)


----------



## ennna

@b.Jane, they're okay!


----------



## Geminiz06

Hi, I was just wondering how some of you care for your suede Isabel Marant sneakers.... Right now there are a pair of Beige ones in my size- But I'm scared to buy them- as they are mostly suede, and the idea of light colored suede at that price just seems daunting  Just the idea of color transfer of socks or jeans around the top part or rain just makes me feel 

Can anyone give me any tips- Is it easier to care for than I think- and is the color transfer a really big problem? Please let me know your experiences
TIA


----------



## ennna

Geminiz06 said:


> Just wondering what everyones' favorite color combo in the wila's/ Bekket
> 
> Also do you find that with the beige/cream their is color transfer of Jeans??? Im kind of scared to invest so much just to end up ruining them =(
> 
> My HG would be to get my hands on the Red white and Blue color combo- If you see an authentic pair somewhere please let me know =)



My beige ("off-white") Bekkets don't transfer colour, but I never wear jeans so can't really tell. I think dark jeans will transfer, but you'll probably won't wear them over the shoes, just inside near the velcro strap and since that's only on the inside I wouldn't bother (like the Bayleys after your post) If you want to be safe, (not often washed) dark jeans are always kind of tricky... 

I like the more neutral Bekkets, don't really want to think about my outfit and just be able to grab them and look okay. That's also the reason my Bobbys are dark (kaki) and Bekkets are lighter, can almost always wear the one or the other. I returned my red Bayleys because although I loved them, the neutral Bekkets are much easier to wear for me.


----------



## larastyle

b.Jane said:


> Please help authenticate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look authentic.  Just ask the seller ( if she hasn't said it in the description already), if these are the ones you will get.  SOmetimes sellers use authentic pictures but send you something else, in this case she has used a lot of personal pictures so looks good. But ask her anyway, peace of mind.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Hi jelly
> Never heard of the baya until your post!
> Interesting!
> The Brian in cream is very pretty as well and Espejto still had them!
> Are you getting the baya?
> Would love reviews and mod pics !



I had never heard of them either! I don't know if I will get them! I like how these are all black without the contrasting sole but I would have to see how they look on me. Hopefully the IM boutique in LA will have them!


----------



## tanya devi

Geminiz06 said:


> Just wondering what everyones' favorite color combo in the wila's/ Bekket
> 
> Also do you find that with the beige/cream their is color transfer of Jeans??? Im kind of scared to invest so much just to end up ruining them =(
> 
> My HG would be to get my hands on the Red white and Blue color combo- If you see an authentic pair somewhere please let me know =)


I love my all black Beketts, they are easy and more understated in this style.. I'm more of a Betty/ Bobby lover 

I wear jeans a lot and my white Betty's do show a little transfer just at the top.. Not bad but it can happen. HTH


----------



## sep

White Bettys on NAP!!!  Lots of sizes!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314589


----------



## mc100

There were two pairs of the cobalt blue Bobby's at Barneys in SF, sz 37 and sz 39. Good luck to anyone who was looking for them!


----------



## b.Jane

Thank you ladies! Any idea on how I can rid the stains?


----------



## Geminiz06

Thanks for your input @Tanya & Ennna =)


----------



## Jusinit

Hey if anyone is looking for a 39 in Black Beketts..PM me


----------



## gymangel812

I spray mine with meltonian water & stain spray.


----------



## twilldy

mine are black but i use a spray protectant that i have for my uggs


----------



## Geminiz06

gymangel812 said:


> I spray mine with meltonian water & stain spray.






twilldy said:


> mine are black but i use a spray protectant that i have for my uggs




Thanks Ladies =)


----------



## demicouture

Just a heads up as I had not see this grey anywhere else! Now stocked on Matchesfashion.com
Can't wait to receive mine!!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

ooohhh I pre ordered these! Please upload some pics when they arrive


----------



## GlamGirly

Light blue & white BAYLEYS. NAP. ALL sizes. Now...


----------



## GlamGirly

Never mind.


----------



## rdgldy

GlamGirly said:


> Never mind.



They still have a full run-why nevermind??


----------



## rdgldy

demicouture said:


> Just a heads up as I had not see this grey anywhere else! Now stocked on Matchesfashion.com
> Can't wait to receive mine!!



I love the grey!


----------



## GlamGirly

rdgldy said:


> They still have a full run-why nevermind??



Lol! Sorry girl, this post was about something else and when I edited it I guess it seems I accidentally erased 99% of what I wrote! Nothing to do with the NAP Bayleys...


----------



## GlamGirly

Hey experts! My friend and I are arguing about this. I say these look fake to me, she says she remembers this being the older "early release" soles and interiors of the IM Bekkets. We don't need authentication for a purchase, just to settle an argument! Lol, TIA!


----------



## jellybebe

demicouture said:


> Just a heads up as I had not see this grey anywhere else! Now stocked on Matchesfashion.com
> Can't wait to receive mine!!



Perfect colour! Love!


----------



## tanya devi

The gray are up on LaGarconne for pre- order also


----------



## mundodabolsa

I know you ladies pretty consistently say the becketts run smaller than the bayleys, so if I have becketts in a 38 I should order a 37 in bayleys.  the thing is I'm pretty consistently a 37.5, 38 in shoes, like more a 7.5 than a 7 in american sizes. 

I'm leaning toward ordering bayleys in a 38, is it a mistake to get the same size as becketts?


----------



## jenga112

My new Wilas


----------



## alyra

tanya devi said:


> The gray are up on LaGarconne for pre- order also



Oh God. I don't know whether or to be happy or sad I saw these gorgeous grays. Just pre-ordered on La G, and can't believe I spent almost $700 on sneakers. (I'm in NY and it seems almost every online store has a presence here, hence sales tax). These better be great (I love my Dickers, so....).


----------



## sep

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> I know you ladies pretty consistently say the becketts run smaller than the bayleys, so if I have becketts in a 38 I should order a 37 in bayleys.  the thing is I'm pretty consistently a 37.5, 38 in shoes, like more a 7.5 than a 7 in american sizes.
> 
> I'm leaning toward ordering bayleys in a 38, is it a mistake to get the same size as becketts?



I don't think they are far enough off to order a completely different size... I have 1 bazil, 1 bekket, and 2 bayley all in the same size and there isnt enough of a difference to wish I would have got a different size...  HTH...


----------



## sep

jenga112 said:
			
		

> My new Wilas



CONGRATS!!!  Modeling pics please!


----------



## sep

alyra said:
			
		

> Oh God. I don't know whether or to be happy or sad I saw these gorgeous grays. Just pre-ordered on La G, and can't believe I spent almost $700 on sneakers. (I'm in NY and it seems almost every online store has a presence here, hence sales tax). These better be great (I love my Dickers, so....).



Don't worry...  You will LOVE them... This style is ultra versatile... They even look good with tapered slacks!


----------



## Julide

alyra said:


> Oh God. I don't know whether or to be happy or sad I saw these gorgeous grays. Just pre-ordered on La G, and can't believe I spent almost $700 on sneakers. (I'm in NY and it seems almost every online store has a presence here, hence sales tax). These better be great (I love my Dickers, so....).



I feel the same way!! I have two already and was thinking about adding the white to my collection. After seeing these!! I want two more!!These colours are killer for my wallet!!


----------



## tanya devi

sep said:


> I don't think they are far enough off to order a completely different size... I have 1 bazil, 1 bekket, and 2 bayley all in the same size and there isnt enough of a difference to wish I would have got a different size...  HTH...


I completely agree.. I'm always a  true 38.5 and I have 1 Betty, 1 Bobby, 2 Basley and 1 Bekett ALL size 39  HTH


----------



## PinkPeonies

demicouture said:


> Just a heads up as I had not see this grey anywhere else! Now stocked on Matchesfashion.com
> Can't wait to receive mine!!



Just got mine! 

I have the Bayley's in a 37 and have worn them once with semi thick socks. I feel they're about a size big, but they're not so bad that its uncomfortable. I feel that a 36 in the Bayley's would have been perfect.

I bought the Bobby's in a 36, is there a huge size difference? Or was I right to go with my correct size for the Bobby's?

I tried going back a few pages to see if anyone noted a difference in the Bayley's and Bobby's but couldn't find a specific comparison.

Can anyone chime in.

TIA!


----------



## jacknoy

Got this today at the IM store in HK for 5400hkd


----------



## sydgirl

jacknoy said:


> Got this today at the IM store in HK for 5400hkd


Congrats!! Where is the IM store in HK??

Was there last year and couldn't find it


----------



## mundodabolsa

sep said:


> I don't think they are far enough off to order a completely different size... I have 1 bazil, 1 bekket, and 2 bayley all in the same size and there isnt enough of a difference to wish I would have got a different size...  HTH...





tanya devi said:


> I completely agree.. I'm always a  true 38.5 and I have 1 Betty, 1 Bobby, 2 Basley and 1 Bekett ALL size 39  HTH



totally helps, thank you both.  if anything it gives me the push to go ahead and order the 38s w/o feeling uneasy about it. thank you!


----------



## jacknoy

sydgirl said:


> Congrats!! Where is the IM store in HK??
> 
> Was there last year and couldn't find it



There are 2 stores, one in Causeway Bay and one in Central along Ice Street


----------



## corcor

Hi ladies, I think I'm finally ready to pull the trigger on some Camel Bobbys, my first pair of IM sneakers. I am a true 9 and have Dickers in 40, Acne Pistols in 39. Should I try the 40 for Bobbys? I've read thru all 200+ pages of the thread lol and read some mixed things so would love any advice! Thank you!!!


----------



## Geminiz06

bunnybunny said:


> Hi GlamGirly!
> I purchased a pair last February and I haven't had a problem with them getting too dirty.  The toes started to get a little dingy after 6 months (but I do have 2 small children who just LOVE stepping on my toes) but are easy enough to clean.  I initially sprayed them with a suede protectant, cleaned them with a dry towel, suede eraser and then smoothed with a soft brush.  I've only had to do this once since I got them, and they still look very new.
> 
> They are a great neutral color to have!  Go for it!



What's smooth eraser- And do you have a favorite suede protectant- I just bought my first pair of Wila's so I need to be prepared before they get to me =)


----------



## Geminiz06

Just got a pair of Black Wila's- hope their authentic :worthy: 

If anyone sees an authentic pair of red white & blues in a size 38 please let me know

The r/w/b COMBO IS MY hg


----------



## berries

I'm debating between the light grey Bobby's and the white/light beige Bobby's on La Garconne. Which ones do you prefer?  Do you think the white/beige ones will get dirty easily?  Any input would be greatly appreciated!  And do you find the suzing to be larger than the bekkets?  I have a pair of anthra beckkets that are slightly big in a size 36. Do you think the 36 in Bobby's would be ok?  Tia!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

sep said:


> I don't think they are far enough off to order a completely different size... I have 1 bazil, 1 bekket, and 2 bayley all in the same size and there isnt enough of a difference to wish I would have got a different size...  HTH...



I just realized I am a total dunce and I meant to ask about the bekkets vs bobbys. still of the same opinion? 
sorry


----------



## rdgldy

corcor said:


> Hi ladies, I think I'm finally ready to pull the trigger on some Camel Bobbys, my first pair of IM sneakers. I am a true 9 and have Dickers in 40, Acne Pistols in 39. Should I try the 40 for Bobbys? I've read thru all 200+ pages of the thread lol and read some mixed things so would love any advice! Thank you!!!



I am a true 9 and have 2 pair of bobbys and a pair of bettys both in size 40 and they're fine.  I also have longish toes. Hope this helps.


----------



## rdgldy

Julide said:


> I feel the same way!! I have two already and was thinking about adding the white to my collection. After seeing these!! I want two more!!These colours are killer for my wallet!!



They are addicting, aren't they.  I love the creme color-got the bettys and they are gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

mundodabolsa said:


> I just realized I am a total dunce and I meant to ask about the bekkets vs bobbys. still of the same opinion?
> sorry



I have bettys, bobbys and bekketts all in the same size.


----------



## mundodabolsa

rdgldy said:


> I have bettys, bobbys and bekketts all in the same size.



thanks so much for the feedback.


----------



## berries

rdgldy said:


> They are addicting, aren't they.  I love the creme color-got the bettys and they are gorgeous.



Do you find it hard to keep them clean?  They don't have Betty's left in my size only Bobby's which are all suede. I love the look of the crime but am scared they are going to get dirty easily


----------



## rdgldy

I haven't worn them yet but plan on spraying them and then using a suede brush or eraser on them.  I won't let them near dark denim.  I have had light coloured suede before so I don't forsee a problem.


----------



## corcor

rdgldy said:


> I am a true 9 and have 2 pair of bobbys and a pair of bettys both in size 40 and they're fine.  I also have longish toes. Hope this helps.



Thank you! I'll go for the 40 then!


----------



## sep

berries said:
			
		

> I'm debating between the light grey Bobby's and the white/light beige Bobby's on La Garconne. Which ones do you prefer?  Do you think the white/beige ones will get dirty easily?  Any input would be greatly appreciated!  And do you find the suzing to be larger than the bekkets?  I have a pair of anthra beckkets that are slightly big in a size 36. Do you think the 36 in Bobby's would be ok?  Tia!!



I love both honestly but the grey...  Be still my heart... It looks like such a beautiful grey online... And they would go with a lot more of my clothes for sure... Both are beautiful though... Of course i already have the white betty so maybe i'm biased...


----------



## Julide

rdgldy said:


> They are addicting, aren't they.  I love the creme color-got the bettys and they are gorgeous.



I know!! Are the cream ones more white or more cream?


----------



## berries

sep said:


> I love both honestly but the grey...  Be still my heart... It looks like such a beautiful grey online... And they would go with a lot more of my clothes for sure... Both are beautiful though... Of course i already have the white betty so maybe i'm biased...



Thanks for the input!  Do you find the Betty's versatile?  I have the beckkets already but wanted somethin a little less bulky for summer


----------



## bunnybunny

Geminiz06 said:


> What's smooth eraser- And do you have a favorite suede protectant- I just bought my first pair of Wila's so I need to be prepared before they get to me =)



Hi Geminiz, do you mean suede eraser?  It's an eraser specifically made to remove marks from suede.  I've known some people to use white erasers (meant for pencil) on their suede, available at art supply stores, which work too.  

I used Applegarde leather and suede protector on my shoes.  The gals over in the Balenciaga forum recommended the stuff, used it on my bals, and haven't had any problems with it.  Wilson leather makes a good one too.

Enjoy your new kicks!


----------



## juneping

corcor said:


> Hi ladies, I think I'm finally ready to pull the trigger on some Camel Bobbys, my first pair of IM sneakers. I am a true 9 and have Dickers in 40, Acne Pistols in 39. Should I try the 40 for Bobbys? I've read thru all 200+ pages of the thread lol and read some mixed things so would love any advice! Thank you!!!



if you have narrow feet, size up, 
if you have wide feet, stay to your size.

i have dickers in 37 and bobbys in 38....i have narrow feet


----------



## PinkPeonies

I got to frolic around in my Bayleys today. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fadeout

There is a size 36 Bobby back in stock at Matches, in gray. Someone please go buy them before the temptation is too much for me.


----------



## ennna

berries said:


> I'm debating between the light grey Bobby's and the white/light beige Bobby's on La Garconne. Which ones do you prefer?  Do you think the white/beige ones will get dirty easily?  Any input would be greatly appreciated!  And do you find the suzing to be larger than the bekkets?  I have a pair of anthra beckkets that are slightly big in a size 36. Do you think the 36 in Bobby's would be ok?  Tia!!



I like both... think I would go for the grey ones since I already have cream ("off-white") Beketts. Which one goes best with your wardrobe or is most different from what you already have? As far as sizing goes... I am a 37.5, usually size up if half sizes aren't available, and I'm a 38 in Beketts, Bayleys & Bobbys! My feet are a bit narrow but not extremely. I think 36 Bobbys would be okay for you, the fit is a bit different but not that much.


----------



## corcor

juneping said:


> if you have narrow feet, size up,
> if you have wide feet, stay to your size.
> 
> i have dickers in 37 and bobbys in 38....i have narrow feet



Thanks for the advice! I have sort of avg width feet so I'll probably try my reg size, fingers crossed they fit!


----------



## sissinette

I am a 37 in Bekkets, Bazils, Bettys and Dickers (no Bobbys yet!) and I think my two pairs of Bettys have really stretched over the years when the Bekkets and Bazils are more or less the same as they were on day one.


----------



## Geminiz06

bunnybunny said:


> Hi Geminiz, do you mean suede eraser?  It's an eraser specifically made to remove marks from suede.  I've known some people to use white erasers (meant for pencil) on their suede, available at art supply stores, which work too.
> 
> I used Applegarde leather and suede protector on my shoes.  The gals over in the Balenciaga forum recommended the stuff, used it on my bals, and haven't had any problems with it.  Wilson leather makes a good one too.
> 
> Enjoy your new kicks!



 Yes that's what I meant
 *Smooth eraser* lol what a typo

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Julide

PinkPeonies said:


> I got to frolic around in my Bayleys today.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I don't know what I like better your TMNT shirt or your bayleys!!Love the outfit!!


----------



## Pembldon

This may have already been asked but does anyone know if she did the Betty's this season?I have the anthracite bobbys from last SS but decided I wanted a light pair for a more summery look. I'd been holding out for some taupe bobbys, I really wanted the classic taupe like Kate Bosworths but it doesn't look like they're coming in this colour. The Gris is too similar to the anthracite and I don't know why but I'm not keen on the chalk so think my next option is the Betty.


----------



## rdgldy

I chose Bettys over Bobbys since I already had 2 pair of Bobbys.


----------



## sep

berries said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input!  Do you find the Betty's versatile?  I have the beckkets already but wanted somethin a little less bulky for summer



I've only had them for a couple weeks but I feel like the go with everything!


----------



## rdgldy

Julide said:


> I know!! Are the cream ones more white or more cream?



they are mostly cream (the suede part) and white leather.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Julide said:


> I don't know what I like better your TMNT shirt or your bayleys!!Love the outfit!!



Haha thank you!


----------



## berries

sep said:


> I've only had them for a couple weeks but I feel like the go with everything!



Ok. I ordered the grey from la garconne so hopefully I will love mine as much as you love yours!


----------



## sep

berries said:
			
		

> Ok. I ordered the grey from la garconne so hopefully I will love mine as much as you love yours!



Lucky girl! Congrats! I want the grey ones really bad!!!


----------



## *Anastacia*

Pre-ordered in Dec the Isabel Marant Brian (black perforated leather) sneakers from Luisviaroma and not was my order delayed (they didn't send any updates I had to chase for information) they've now cancelled my order due to a production problem. Absolutely gutted....even more so since they're already on ebay!! Would never buy from that site again. Does anyone know where there are anymore I can get my hands on preferably in Europe??


----------



## Jusinit

If anyone is looking for Willas with yellow piping there is a 37 on lindelepalais.com


----------



## ilsecita

Finally wore my first Bobbys for the first time today! They are light blue (ciel) and absolutely gorgeous. I'm so happy!


----------



## tanya devi

^^^they are so lovely!!


----------



## sydgirl

ilsecita said:


> Finally wore my first Bobbys for the first time today! They are light blue (ciel) and absolutely gorgeous. I'm so happy!


So pretty congrats!!!

Been wearing my plum bobbys lots...so comfy!!!


----------



## demicouture

Crazy quick delivery from matches!! 

Delighted with them
Bobby in Gris (look like a very light kaki)


----------



## demicouture

ilsecita said:


> Finally wore my first Bobbys for the first time today! They are light blue (ciel) and absolutely gorgeous. I'm so happy!



Lovely! I was really on the edge to buy these. The light blue is a fab colour for the spring season but I've got the white leather so I went for Gris.
Enjoy them!


----------



## demicouture

*Anastacia* said:


> Pre-ordered in Dec the Isabel Marant Brian (black perforated leather) sneakers from Luisviaroma and not was my order delayed (they didn't send any updates I had to chase for information) they've now cancelled my order due to a production problem. Absolutely gutted....even more so since they're already on ebay!! Would never buy from that site again. Does anyone know where there are anymore I can get my hands on preferably in Europe??



So sorry to hear that!
Are they these ones?
If so check le Bon marche in Paris. They had them just in when I was there a week ago.


----------



## *Anastacia*

These are the sneakers I'm looking for


----------



## jellylicious

*Anastacia* said:


> Pre-ordered in Dec the Isabel Marant Brian (black perforated leather) sneakers from Luisviaroma and not was my order delayed (they didn't send any updates I had to chase for information) they've now cancelled my order due to a production problem. Absolutely gutted....even more so since they're already on ebay!! Would never buy from that site again. Does anyone know where there are anymore I can get my hands on preferably in Europe??


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. Personally, I never had a problem with them. Sounds like it may not have been their fault. We'll keep an eye out if those Brians pop up anywhere else. 



ilsecita said:


> Finally wore my first Bobbys for the first time today! They are light blue (ciel) and absolutely gorgeous. I'm so happy!


The color is sublime. Congrats! This color was a toss up for me between craie. I ended up pre-ordering the craie instead. 



demicouture said:


> Crazy quick delivery from matches!!
> 
> Delighted with them
> Bobby in Gris (look like a very light kaki)


Oh it does look khaki'ish-you will get lots of wear with this versatile color. Very nice! Enjoy them!  Don't you just love the Matches box that came with it?


----------



## demicouture

jellylicious said:


> Oh it does look khaki'ish-you will get lots of wear with this versatile color. Very nice! Enjoy them!  Don't you just love the Matches box that came with it?



lovely indeed, i do order quite regular from them but this time was exceptionally fast


----------



## alyra

demicouture said:


> Crazy quick delivery from matches!!
> 
> Delighted with them
> Bobby in Gris (look like a very light kaki)



Hmm. That wasn't the color I was anticipating based on the photo (and name) on La Garconne. I'm happy you love them.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Just got my Bobby's from Matches. Love the seriously quick delivery and love that they're so much cheaper there than everywhere I've looked. 

Pictures don't really capture the colour well. But I think this design suits my vertically challenged frame the best.


----------



## jellybebe

PinkPeonies said:


> Just got my Bobby's from Matches. Love the seriously quick delivery and love that they're so much cheaper there than everywhere I've looked.
> 
> Pictures don't really capture the colour well. But I think this design suits my vertically challenged frame the best.



Did Matches charge you exactly what was quoted to you on the screen?


----------



## sep

demicouture said:
			
		

> Crazy quick delivery from matches!!
> 
> Delighted with them
> Bobby in Gris (look like a very light kaki)



So gorgeous!!!  Congrats! 




			
				PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Just got my Bobby's from Matches. Love the seriously quick delivery and love that they're so much cheaper there than everywhere I've looked.
> 
> Pictures don't really capture the colour well. But I think this design suits my vertically challenged frame the best.



Love! Love! Love! You girls are gonna make me do the wring thing!!!


----------



## sep

*Anastacia* said:


> These are the sneakers I'm looking for



They have them on La Garconne!


----------



## sep

demicouture said:


> So sorry to hear that!
> Are they these ones?
> If so check le Bon marche in Paris. They had them just in when I was there a week ago.



I think they have these on both Forward Forward and La Garconne!


----------



## wet26

Grey bobbys in all sizes (except 37) on Matches again!


----------



## PinkPeonies

jellybebe said:


> Did Matches charge you exactly what was quoted to you on the screen?



Yes they did. Even with being charged £20 shipping, it's still nearly a $200 saving buying from Matches than anywhere I've seen online.


----------



## Pao9

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Yes they did. Even with being charged £20 shipping, it's still nearly a $200 saving buying from Matches than anywhere I've seen online.



How much did you pay?


----------



## jen_sparro

PinkPeonies said:


> Just got my Bobby's from Matches. Love the seriously quick delivery and love that they're so much cheaper there than everywhere I've looked.
> 
> Pictures don't really capture the colour well. But I think this design suits my vertically challenged frame the best.



These are such a versatile colour! Might have to order myself a pair  May I ask what they look like against black jeans?


----------



## meri_es

Hello girls and please help me!!! 
 Jaune(yellow) or camel bobby?? Does anyone have them in yellow? Is it hard to have them "clean" because it is light colour? And is it easy to match them with yours wardrobe?? I just can't decide, a like both colours so much!  

Thank you!!!


----------



## l.ch.

demicouture said:


> Crazy quick delivery from matches!!
> 
> Delighted with them
> Bobby in Gris (look like a very light kaki)


Hello! Your shoes are TDF! I would LOVE to buy them too, but I am a little confused with sizing. Matches.com has them listed in EU sizes, which is pretty much Italian sizes, right? Because Net-a-porter has them in FR sizes, which means, that my Italian 38 is a 39. Could you please tell me how it runs size wise, because I am ordering to Switzerland and I will have to pay customs? 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Astridlein

The Brians are available at the IM Store in Paris!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

I just ordered the white Baya's on LuisaViaRoma, can't wait for them to arrive! Will have to wait a few weeks (or months depending on the weather ) to wear them, but I'll be able to stare at them in my closet 
They should arrive later this week!

All sizes are available in Black and White on LVR, so hurry up!


----------



## jellybebe

*bunny*LV* said:


> I just ordered the white Baya's on LuisaViaRoma, can't wait for them to arrive! Will have to wait a few weeks (or months depending on the weather ) to wear them, but I'll be able to stare at them in my closet
> They should arrive later this week!
> 
> All sizes are available in Black and White on LVR, so hurry up!



Can you post a pic?


----------



## wet26

l.ch. said:


> Hello! Your shoes are TDF! I would LOVE to buy them too, but I am a little confused with sizing. Matches.com has them listed in EU sizes, which is pretty much Italian sizes, right? Because Net-a-porter has them in FR sizes, which means, that my Italian 38 is a 39. Could you please tell me how it runs size wise, because I am ordering to Switzerland and I will have to pay customs?
> Thank you so much in advance!



Definitely get the 38.  Not sure about customs - do you normally pay customs on goods purchased from EU in Switzerland?


----------



## demicouture

l.ch. said:


> Hello! Your shoes are TDF! I would LOVE to buy them too, but I am a little confused with sizing. Matches.com has them listed in EU sizes, which is pretty much Italian sizes, right? Because Net-a-porter has them in FR sizes, which means, that my Italian 38 is a 39. Could you please tell me how it runs size wise, because I am ordering to Switzerland and I will have to pay customs?
> Thank you so much in advance!



hello and thanks! 
to be honest i never follow sizing websites give. i usually know wmy size and just stick to that one.
as opposed to many on here, i am a true 39 in all Isabel Marant trainers/sneakers and am a 38 in the dickers/dixies.
hope this helps


----------



## *Anastacia*

Astridlein said:


> The Brians are available at the IM Store in Paris!



Hey Do IM ship to the UK from their Paris stores if I paid over the phone?


----------



## Pinkydream

*Anastacia* said:


> Hey Do IM ship to the UK from their Paris stores if I paid over the phone?


No they dont ship anywhere. Just buy in person in the shop.


----------



## wet26

The size 41 (too big) plum bobbys are on their way back to Matches if anyone is interested


----------



## *bunny*LV*

jellybebe said:


> Can you post a pic?



Hi Jellybebe, here's a pic from LVR. Will post mine when they arrive!


----------



## l.ch.

wet26 said:


> Definitely get the 38.  Not sure about customs - do you normally pay customs on goods purchased from EU in Switzerland?


Yes, unfortunately, because Switzerland does not belong to the EU and the euro zone.... And shopping here sucks, either is more expensive or you can't find many of the things you dream of....
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## l.ch.

demicouture said:


> hello and thanks!
> to be honest i never follow sizing websites give. i usually know wmy size and just stick to that one.
> as opposed to many on here, i am a true 39 in all Isabel Marant trainers/sneakers and am a 38 in the dickers/dixies.
> hope this helps


Thanks for your reply! Enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## *Anastacia*

Pinkydream said:


> No they dont ship anywhere. Just buy in person in the shop.



Sadly can't get over to Paris


----------



## sep

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi Jellybebe, here's a pic from LVR. Will post mine when they arrive!



Love! Are the white or cream?


----------



## PinkPeonies

jen_sparro said:


> These are such a versatile colour! Might have to order myself a pair  May I ask what they look like against black jeans?




Just saw your post. I tried them on with black jeans tonight. Sorry the pic isn't so great. They're a very versatile colour. Can't wait to wear them with burgundy jeans.


----------



## tanya devi

Do any of you have the Booper in silver??? They have been tempting me for so log on LG but are so much more $$ than Bobby's.. Just wondering if the higher price can be justified by greatness  thanks& happy day!


----------



## e.etheldreda

Hi guys, is there any of you who pre-order IM sneakers from LuisaViaRoma? have you got any info regarding when it would be shipped? 

thank you dear!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

sep said:


> Love! Are the white or cream?



I'm hoping for white...
Received my UPS tracking code, they should arrive tomorrow 

I'll post pics!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi all, have any of you ladies heard of Les Appartements De Juju? Are they a legit website for IM's?


----------



## rdgldy

e.etheldreda said:


> Hi guys, is there any of you who pre-order IM sneakers from LuisaViaRoma? have you got any info regarding when it would be shipped?
> 
> thank you dear!



I cancelled my blue bayley preorder since they were due on 1/31 and they still din't have them.  I could have gotten them from Matches, NAP and La Garconne had I known this earlier !!!


----------



## Femme_Fatale_

I was hoping someone would be able to help me- 

I want to order the Bobby's from La Garconne- I am a US 7 should I go with the 38 or the 37?  

TIA!


----------



## HungryM3

Femme_Fatale_ said:


> I was hoping someone would be able to help me-
> 
> I want to order the Bobby's from La Garconne- I am a US 7 should I go with the 38 or the 37?
> 
> TIA!



I got them in FR37 and it's slightly loose for me.


----------



## Femme_Fatale_

HungryM3 said:


> I got them in FR37 and it's slightly loose for me.



thanks! are you a US 7?  I keep seeing mixed reviews on people sizing up and some aren't so I am not sure. Do they stretch at all?


----------



## HungryM3

Femme_Fatale_ said:


> thanks! are you a US 7?  I keep seeing mixed reviews on people sizing up and some aren't so I am not sure. Do they stretch at all?



Yep. I'm a US7. I don't think I've worn enough of the bobby to tell you. But my Bekkets definitely have stretched out.


----------



## Femme_Fatale_

HungryM3 said:


> Yep. I'm a US7. I don't think I've worn enough of the bobby to tell you. But my Bekkets definitely have stretched out.



Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## GlamGirly

*For info. about Size 36 IM Bayley in purple (Lilas) pm me. *


----------



## corcor

Got my camel Bobby's from La Garconne today - totally love, the color isn't as rich as I was expecting though, I find it sort of close to my Khaki Dickers under certain lighting. Which means the 2 pairs of IM shoes I own are remarkably similar in color, hah. They seem to fit my size 9 feet fine in the toe area(40) but I did notice a little heel slippage - wonder if some heel inserts would help at all.

Also noticed in the camel color on LG they have the laces in the first pic looking much lighter than the rest of the shoe, which isn't how they look at all in person. I wonder if this was an older version photographed? Why is it so hard to figure out IM coloring of shoes online?

Anyway, I'm excited to give them a spin. It's supposed to snow all weekend though so they might be staying inside for a few more days


----------



## sep

corcor said:


> Got my camel Bobby's from La Garconne today - totally love, the color isn't as rich as I was expecting though, I find it sort of close to my Khaki Dickers under certain lighting. Which means the 2 pairs of IM shoes I own are remarkably similar in color, hah. They seem to fit my size 9 feet fine in the toe area(40) but I did notice a little heel slippage - wonder if some heel inserts would help at all.
> 
> Also noticed in the camel color on LG they have the laces in the first pic looking much lighter than the rest of the shoe, which isn't how they look at all in person. I wonder if this was an older version photographed? Why is it so hard to figure out IM coloring of shoes online?
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to give them a spin. It's supposed to snow all weekend though so they might be staying inside for a few more days



Congrats!!!  Post pics please!


----------



## corcor

sep said:


> Congrats!!!  Post pics please!



Thanks! Just snapped a few, under pretty low light, and next to my khaki dickers for comparison.


----------



## nashpoo

I was so surprised to see these shoes at my Nordstrom! I thought these shoes weren't sold in department stores?


----------



## susa

Does anybody have the betty in taupe and in grey?
I preordered the grey ones, but have already the taupe bettys and the gris dickers
On some pics the grey bettys look a bit khaki , i wonder if sb has taupe and grey and could post a pic
TIA


----------



## lucabela

nashpoo said:


> I was so surprised to see these shoes at my Nordstrom! I thought these shoes weren't sold in department stores?



Which Nordstroms did you see these at?  TIA!


----------



## sep

corcor said:


> Thanks! Just snapped a few, under pretty low light, and next to my khaki dickers for comparison.



Love the color!!!  They are perfect for white spring/summer sundresses!



nashpoo said:


> I was so surprised to see these shoes at my Nordstrom! I thought these shoes weren't sold in department stores?



They carry IM at a few Nordstroms (Via C) in CA that I have seen...  Topanga Canyon and Walnut Creek for sure...


----------



## jacknoy

Perfect match


----------



## e.etheldreda

rdgldy said:


> I cancelled my blue bayley preorder since they were due on 1/31 and they still din't have them.  I could have gotten them from Matches, NAP and La Garconne had I known this earlier !!!



I just sent them an email yesterday and they said that they got some delay and would receive the items at the end of Feb.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

jacknoy said:


> Perfect match



Gorgeous!


----------



## jacknoy

*bunny*LV* said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## wet26

My gris bobbys arrived today from matches.  They are definitely not grey, but more of a green/grey touch of khaki. I love the colour, but if you want grey these arent it.


----------



## PinkPeonies

wet26 said:


> My gris bobbys arrived today from matches.  They are definitely not grey, but more of a green/grey touch of khaki. I love the colour, but if you want grey these arent it.



Congrats! I agree. I was hoping it would be a nice  elephant grey like the pics but it isn't.


----------



## eifitcon

wet26 said:


> My gris bobbys arrived today from matches.  They are definitely not grey, but more of a green/grey touch of khaki. I love the colour, but if you want grey these arent it.



Could you post a pic of them showing their true color? I'm expecting them too and don't want to be disappointed when they arrive


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hi ladies!

My Baya's from LVR arrived today!
They feel more snug than my Betties from last summer. Kinda the same fit as my Becketts of this fall. I have all of them in a 37. 

Difference with my other IM sneakers: they smell weird :s Like factory smell. Didn't have that with my others. Will air them out for a few days and see. 

Here's a pic!


----------



## protein_

hey!  does anyone have the Bobby's in grey suede?  I'm thinking of purchasing from LaGarconne, but I'm concerned that they'll be darker than the picture shows...

hmmm...!


----------



## demicouture

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Baya's from LVR arrived today!
> They feel more snug than my Betties from last summer. Kinda the same fit as my Becketts of this fall. I have all of them in a 37.
> 
> Difference with my other IM sneakers: they smell weird :s Like factory smell. Didn't have that with my others. Will air them out for a few days and see.
> 
> Here's a pic!



congrats! they look fab in all white, much better than the all black in my opinion.
and yup they do size more snug as i compared the black ones with my original black ones and the toe seems to be shorter on the baya.


----------



## wet26

Here is a pic of the gris bobbys taken with ipad so not the best.  I feel the depth of colour is accurate, but I was unable to capture the greenish hue.  Anyway, the shoe is not the same as the colour on retailers' websites. HTH







Actually, this image from matches does show the green tinge, but the shoes are a bit darker irl


----------



## rdgldy

e.etheldreda said:


> I just sent them an email yesterday and they said that they got some delay and would receive the items at the end of Feb.



so frustrating!!


----------



## sep

jacknoy said:


> Perfect match



Lovely!  Congrats!



*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Baya's from LVR arrived today!
> They feel more snug than my Betties from last summer. Kinda the same fit as my Becketts of this fall. I have all of them in a 37.
> 
> Difference with my other IM sneakers: they smell weird :s Like factory smell. Didn't have that with my others. Will air them out for a few days and see.
> 
> Here's a pic!



Okay I need these in my life ASAP!!!  Are they suede or leather???  Please oh please post a modeling pic!


----------



## sep

wet26 said:


> Here is a pic of the gris bobbys taken with ipad so not the best.  I feel the depth of colour is accurate, but I was unable to capture the greenish hue.  Anyway, the shoe is not the same as the colour on retailers' websites. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this image from matches does show the green tinge, but the shoes are a bit darker irl



Be still my ...  love...  Congrats!


----------



## mikeyta

anyone have basley snicker, please give me the feedback
thankyou


----------



## jellybebe

mikeyta said:


> anyone have basley snicker, please give me the feedback
> thankyou



I really like mine, they are comfy and cute. They fit true to size. The only thing I don't like is that the leather is perforated so they can only really be worn in dry, warm weather. So I have not worn them yet.


----------



## Femme_Fatale_

HungryM3 said:


> Yep. I'm a US7. I don't think I've worn enough of the bobby to tell you. But my Bekkets definitely have stretched out.



Thanks again, I got the 37s and they fit perfect!! Just got them today!


----------



## PinkPeonies

To those who are asking about what colour the Gris Bobby's really look like in person. The first photos depict them the best I think.

The material makes them look darker in some spots.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HungryM3

Femme_Fatale_ said:


> Thanks again, I got the 37s and they fit perfect!! Just got them today!



Congrats!!! Glad they fit you fine as well


----------



## *bunny*LV*

sep said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!
> 
> Okay I need these in my life ASAP!!!  Are they suede or leather???  Please oh please post a modeling pic!



Hi sep!
They are all leather! That's why I chose these over the Bobby's. I already have black Betties and love the leather and suede combo on them. I feel like they keep their shape better KWIM?
I'm still in my PJs but will post a modelling pic later for you!


----------



## eifitcon

PinkPeonies said:


> To those who are asking about what colour the Gris Bobby's really look like in person. The first photos depict them the best I think.
> 
> The material makes them look darker in some spots.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the photos..they actually seem like a different pair on the two pictures (maybe I have a strange setting for my screen).. hmmm


----------



## PinkPeonies

eifitcon said:


> Thanks for the photos..they actually seem like a different pair on the two pictures (maybe I have a strange setting for my screen).. hmmm



Sorry I meant to say the first pic out of the 2, depicts the true colour.

The 2nd one does look lighter, and I didn't filter any of these photos. This is one of those chameleon colours I think.


----------



## wet26

PinkPeonies said:


> Sorry I meant to say the first pic out of the 2, depicts the true colour.
> 
> The 2nd one does look lighter, and I didn't filter any of these photos. This is one of those chameleon colours I think.


I completely agree with you, they look different every time i look at them!


----------



## jellybebe

PinkPeonies said:


> To those who are asking about what colour the Gris Bobby's really look like in person. The first photos depict them the best I think.
> 
> The material makes them look darker in some spots.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I like them, but they definitely aren't the same grey depicted online at Matches!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

I took a closer look at my new Baya's in real daylight and saw some weird markings...
There are like brownish/pinkish areas. 

I've mailed pics toLVR, waiting for their reply on this. If all pairs are like this...
What do you guys think?


----------



## mikeyta

jellybebe said:


> I really like mine, they are comfy and cute. They fit true to size. The only thing I don't like is that the leather is perforated so they can only really be worn in dry, warm weather. So I have not worn them yet.



thank you for your info. I have to buy the insert for trying size 36 because my
feet are 35.
btw I like your rabbit. I had one and named her Tyson.


----------



## jellylicious

*bunny*LV* said:


> I took a closer look at my new Baya's in real daylight and saw some weird markings...
> There are like brownish/pinkish areas.
> 
> I've mailed pics toLVR, waiting for their reply on this. If all pairs are like this...
> What do you guys think?



They look like streaks to me-that doesn't seem normal. Hope you get your answer, keep us posted.


----------



## PinkPeonies

jellybebe said:


> I like them, but they definitely aren't the same grey depicted online at Matches!



I know! The non modeling photos on Matches have them as a very light grey. When I opened them I was a little peeved. But I wore them around the house and they look different in every light. I tried them on with a few things and they're still a versatile colour so it's a keeper.


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

*bunny*LV* said:


> I took a closer look at my new Baya's in real daylight and saw some weird markings...
> There are like brownish/pinkish areas.
> 
> I've mailed pics toLVR, waiting for their reply on this. If all pairs are like this...
> What do you guys think?


I think its normal here is a pisc from la garconne website close up of the same leather that your bayas are made of. hope that helps!






here is another one from your bayas close up


----------



## Summer sunshine

Just ordered the basleys from NAP...excited since these will be my first IM boots!


----------



## e.etheldreda

rdgldy said:


> so frustrating!!



it is.. grrrrr


----------



## eifitcon

'Light grey' Bobby's available at Mytheresa right now


----------



## jacknoy

sep said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I need these in my life ASAP!!!  Are they suede or leather???  Please oh please post a modeling pic!



Thanks dear!


----------



## mikeyta

Summer sunshine said:


> Just ordered the basleys from NAP...excited since these will be my first IM boots!



you ordered in light grey color?


----------



## jellybebe

Summer sunshine said:


> Just ordered the basleys from NAP...excited since these will be my first IM boots!



Congrats!


----------



## Summer sunshine

mikeyta said:


> you ordered in light grey color?



Hiya, yes they're grey. I haven't got them yet and I'm not sure they are really me but will post how they are when I do..


I just checked the website and they are sage green, not grey.


----------



## tanya devi

There is a very accurate pic of the color/style if you check out the more recent photos in Sarah Jessica Parker's style thread


----------



## jellybebe

Here is the pic of SJP in the grey Basleys.


----------



## Poppys Style

NAP have new Bobby's on the site today - I just ordered a pair - hhhooooraaay!


----------



## Pembldon

Does anyone know where I can find a pair of white Betty's? She doesn't seem to have done them this season so they'd have to be left from AW. They have them on NAP US site but I'm in the uk so really want to get them from here or Europe. Tia


----------



## tb-purselover

I need help deciding. Please help me as I can only afford one because I am supposedly on a ban. 

I purchased the Noir Bayley before my ban. They are very cute, but they are noir and I already have the Willows in blue/black combo. But I love the noir bayley too because of the tea stain canvas with contrasting black seude and leather. I love the contrast which the Willows do not have. However, it is much more "boyish."

In a moment of weakness I pulled the trigger on the Ciel Bayleys. They are soooo pretty and feminine. However, they are light so easy to get dirty. Also, I am worried about versatility. I think it might be a color that can only be worn with whites, off whites or light colored pieces. Or skirts and shorts with blue in them. The bonus, because of the light color they make the legs look long when wearing skirts and shorts. The Noir Bayleys do not as much. 

Noir Bayley:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ceil Bayley:
	

		
			
		

		
	





So my questions to you all is this:

1) What colors could I wear with the Ciel bayleys?
2) if I can only keep one, which one should it be?
3) Or maybe return both and keep neither because they are redundant?

For the record my IM sneaker collection is this: Blue/Black Willows, Gris Beketts, Khaki Bobbys, Lilas Bobbys.

Picture of the blue/black Willows: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Gris Beketts 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pao9

I got some dicker booties that are a little tight, can anyone tell me if they stretch over time??
Thanks!


----------



## am2022

I would go ciel tb!!! 
Looks like your black/ blue becketts would serve the purpose of the noir ??? what do you think?
Hope this helps... but you know if you can keep both.. i would say both!!!



tb-purselover said:


> I need help deciding. Please help me as I can only afford one because I am supposedly on a ban.
> 
> I purchased the Noir Bayley before my ban. They are very cute, but they are noir and I already have the Willows in blue/black combo. But I love the noir bayley too because of the tea stain canvas with contrasting black seude and leather. I love the contrast which the Willows do not have. However, it is much more "boyish."
> 
> In a moment of weakness I pulled the trigger on the Ciel Bayleys. They are soooo pretty and feminine. However, they are light so easy to get dirty. Also, I am worried about versatility. I think it might be a color that can only be worn with whites, off whites or light colored pieces. Or skirts and shorts with blue in them. The bonus, because of the light color they make the legs look long when wearing skirts and shorts. The Noir Bayleys do not as much.
> 
> Noir Bayley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061005
> 
> 
> Ceil Bayley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061006
> 
> 
> 
> So my questions to you all is this:
> 
> 1) What colors could I wear with the Ciel bayleys?
> 2) if I can only keep one, which one should it be?
> 3) Or maybe return both and keep neither because they are redundant?
> 
> For the record my IM sneaker collection is this: Blue/Black Willows, Gris Beketts, Khaki Bobbys, Lilas Bobbys.
> 
> Picture of the blue/black Willows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Gris Beketts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061018
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:


> I would go ciel tb!!!
> Looks like your black/ blue becketts would serve the purpose of the noir ??? what do you think?
> Hope this helps... but you know if you can keep both.. i would say both!!!



I agree....I think ciel would give you more variety


----------



## *bunny*LV*

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> I think its normal here is a pisc from la garconne website close up of the same leather that your bayas are made of. hope that helps!
> 
> here is another one from your bayas close up



Thanks for the pics! 

I'm on holiday now with little access to internet. LVR responded the following regarding to the markings:

"Hello,

thank you for your email.

Please note that the color off white is supposed to be like that, as written on our details on the web site:

80mm Internal wedge heel
Reinforced metal eyelets
White version comes with intentionally vintaged effect and worn, dirtied areas that may vary from pair to pair
Leather innersole and lining
Rubber sole
This model comes up slightly large, therefore if you are between sizes it is advised to try a smaller size for added comfort


However if you are not satisfied with your order you can return it or refund.

Please advise." 

I'll look at them again when I get home and decide if I'll keep them or not. 
I really like them and want a white pair. Since there won't be white Betties this season (Am I right about this??)... And I know white is hard to keep clean, so I'll get them used looking anyways... Might as well keep these!

Does anyone own the white Bayas too to confirm these markings?


----------



## MysteryShopper

*bunny*LV* said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> I'm on holiday now with little access to internet. LVR responded the following regarding to the markings:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> thank you for your email.
> 
> Please note that the color off white is supposed to be like that, as written on our details on the web site:
> 
> 80mm Internal wedge heel
> Reinforced metal eyelets
> White version comes with intentionally vintaged effect and worn, dirtied areas that may vary from pair to pair
> Leather innersole and lining
> Rubber sole
> This model comes up slightly large, therefore if you are between sizes it is advised to try a smaller size for added comfort
> 
> However if you are not satisfied with your order you can return it or refund.
> 
> Please advise."
> 
> I'll look at them again when I get home and decide if I'll keep them or not.
> I really like them and want a white pair. Since there won't be white Betties this season (Am I right about this??)... And I know white is hard to keep clean, so I'll get them used looking anyways... Might as well keep these!
> 
> Does anyone own the white Bayas too to confirm these markings?



I don't own the Bayas but I did purchase the Brian in this color. Mine also have the slightly "worn" look. I wouldn't call it "dirty", though. Personally, I love it!


----------



## sep

I agree with others that the ciel might provide more variety...  That said...  I have both the noir bazil and the noir/tea stain bayley  and and to me the bayley does NOT look black...  It looks navy and I love the look of the navy with the tea stain canvas...  They are much more casual than the noir bazil with the star and all so I don't feel that they are repetative...  I wear them with very different things...  I think both are beautiful so you really can't go wrong with either one...



tb-purselover said:


> I need help deciding. Please help me as I can only afford one because I am supposedly on a ban.
> 
> I purchased the Noir Bayley before my ban. They are very cute, but they are noir and I already have the Willows in blue/black combo. But I love the noir bayley too because of the tea stain canvas with contrasting black seude and leather. I love the contrast which the Willows do not have. However, it is much more "boyish."
> 
> In a moment of weakness I pulled the trigger on the Ciel Bayleys. They are soooo pretty and feminine. However, they are light so easy to get dirty. Also, I am worried about versatility. I think it might be a color that can only be worn with whites, off whites or light colored pieces. Or skirts and shorts with blue in them. The bonus, because of the light color they make the legs look long when wearing skirts and shorts. The Noir Bayleys do not as much.
> 
> Noir Bayley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061005
> 
> 
> Ceil Bayley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061006
> 
> 
> 
> So my questions to you all is this:
> 
> 1) What colors could I wear with the Ciel bayleys?
> 2) if I can only keep one, which one should it be?
> 3) Or maybe return both and keep neither because they are redundant?
> 
> For the record my IM sneaker collection is this: Blue/Black Willows, Gris Beketts, Khaki Bobbys, Lilas Bobbys.
> 
> Picture of the blue/black Willows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Gris Beketts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061018
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## twilldy

anyone interested in size 38 bazil in ecru pls pm me , posting on here before offering to my personal shopping clients ! since you guys are always so helpful !


----------



## Greentea

Pao9 said:


> I got some dicker booties that are a little tight, can anyone tell me if they stretch over time??
> Thanks!



I had mine stretched by a cobbler.


----------



## anmldr1

i just purchased a pair of bobby's from the nyc store...i'm normally a 37 in shoes...i bought these in a 38, but they feel slightly loose when walking...the 37 was too snug...does anyone else have this problem? i'm not sure if i should exchange them for a 37? perhaps the 37 will stretch?
just wondering what those of you that have these think...thanks so much!


----------



## licforever

anmldr1 said:
			
		

> i just purchased a pair of bobby's from the nyc store...i'm normally a 37 in shoes...i bought these in a 38, but they feel slightly loose when walking...the 37 was too snug...does anyone else have this problem? i'm not sure if i should exchange them for a 37? perhaps the 37 will stretch?
> just wondering what those of you that have these think...thanks so much!



I have the same issue with you,I wear 37.5 and bought 37 first wishing it stretch, however mine did not stretch enough, however alot of other said they do stretch, so I don't think I could advise in this case. Now all my Bobby and Bekett are 38.


----------



## Pao9

Greentea said:
			
		

> I had mine stretched by a cobbler.



Thanks for your input! Where they really tight? Do you think they stretched half a size?


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks ladies for the advice! I really needed some unbiased help. You helped confirm my thoughts. You are right the ciel will provide more variety in my sneaker wardrobe. After sleeping on it, I was leaning towards keeping the ciel too, for that same reason. 

I am going to try and keep both. But DH already thinks I have too many IM sneakers. I think logically, I don't _need _both. But I would certainly love to keep both! Now to convince him they are different enough to justify keeping both! Which usually isn't a problem except I was really, really bad this month.

If my guilt gets the better of me I will return the noir bayleys. Otheriwise, I will try to keep both .

*Sep* ITA, the noir isn't really a black. It really is more of a very deep navy. Which I do love! That's why it is so hard to part with them. The color combo is so dreamy.



amacasa said:


> I would go ciel tb!!!
> Looks like your black/ blue becketts would serve the purpose of the noir ??? what do you think?
> Hope this helps... but you know if you can keep both.. i would say both!!!





JDN said:


> I agree....I think ciel would give you more variety





sep said:


> I agree with others that the ciel might provide more variety...  That said...  I have both the noir bazil and the noir/tea stain bayley  and and to me the bayley does NOT look black...  It looks navy and I love the look of the navy with the tea stain canvas...  They are much more casual than the noir bazil with the star and all so I don't feel that they are repetative...  I wear them with very different things...  I think both are beautiful so you really can't go wrong with either one...


----------



## myown

corcor said:


> Thanks! Just snapped a few, under pretty low light, and next to my khaki dickers for comparison.



i´m just so in love with these boots. i really need them!


----------



## twilldy

fyi parlourx.com.au has bobbys including the new black leather ones an a few becketts i believe . email them at shop@parlourx.com.au to order , and they do ship international .


----------



## xhalted1

Been contemplating on whether or not to buy a pair of the Beketts.  I love the look of them, but wasn't completely sold.... then I ran across a pair on ebay in the Bordeaux/Noir color, size 40 and now I am obsessed! Based on the feedback on sizing you ladies have been talking about, I didn't buy them since I wear a 41 in CLs.   If anyone knows where I can buy this color, PLEASE, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Geminiz06

Has anyone purchased a Gold Booper? I'm wondering if I should get a pair? But I haven't seen any live shots- 

Has anyone here taken pics- or purchased them


----------



## GlamGirly

xhalted1 said:


> Been contemplating on whether or not to buy a pair of the Beketts.  I love the look of them, but wasn't completely sold.... then I ran across a pair on ebay in the Bordeaux/Noir color, size 40 and now I am obsessed! Based on the feedback on sizing you ladies have been talking about, I didn't buy them since I wear a 41 in CLs.   If anyone knows where I can buy this color, PLEASE, PLEASE let me know.



Lol! They ARE addictive. That color combo is not available this season as it is from a previous season but I'll keep an eye out for you. I love my Bekkets sooooo much that so far I have two black pairs! I have the black leather with suede trim and the black suede with leather trim. I insist they ARE different, hence I need both as I would wear one pair out with how much I wear them. So what size are you looking for?


----------



## JDN

GlamGirly said:


> Lol! They ARE addictive. That color combo is not available this season as it is from a previous season but I'll keep an eye out for you. I love my Bekkets sooooo much that so far I have two black pairs! I have the black leather with suede trim and the black suede with leather trim. I insist they ARE different, hence I need both as I would wear one pair out with how much I wear them. So what size are you looking for?



Wow! That is love! Haha...can you post comparison pics just for fun?


----------



## GlamGirly

JDN said:


> Wow! That is love! Haha...can you post comparison pics just for fun?



Sure, I can do that next week when I get back home. What size do YOU need in the Bordeaux?


----------



## d00rvm

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this thread!
I just ordered the Baya Calfskin boots today from Luisaviaroma!








Does anyone here has them as well?
I've been eyeing the Bobby's for such a long time, but when I got the chance to buy the black ones in suede I doubted, so didn't bought them at all!
It was the creamy rubber sole that made me doubt!

Now the new ones are all black! And I ordered them straight away!

Please let me know if anyone has them too! Maybe also some modelling pics?

TIA


----------



## dar.d

Anyone know anything about stock in Paris? I'll be there next week and would love a second pair of sneakers!

Also what's the price of IM sneakers in France?


----------



## jellybebe

d00rvm said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this thread!
> I just ordered the Baya Calfskin boots today from Luisaviaroma!
> 
> Does anyone here has them as well?
> I've been eyeing the Bobby's for such a long time, but when I got the chance to buy the black ones in suede I doubted, so didn't bought them at all!
> It was the creamy rubber sole that made me doubt!
> 
> Now the new ones are all black! And I ordered them straight away!
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has them too! Maybe also some modelling pics?
> 
> TIA



Amazing! I had the chance to try these on at the IM boutique and they are stunning but they didn't look great on my feet so I let them go. I love how they are all-black though.


----------



## Summer sunshine

I'm really new to IM and was wondering how many colours the Bobbys come in? I've only seen red, blue, brown, grey, black and plum. Are these the core colours that are around all the time? I've just brought some basleys but its the grey Bobbys I really want. Matches and NAP are out of all colours....does anyone know if they restock every few weeks or can stock be out for months? 

I'm wondering whether to get a refund on the basleys and wait for the Bobbys to restock...I just don't want to wait for months...


----------



## Pinkydream

dar.d said:


> Anyone know anything about stock in Paris? I'll be there next week and would love a second pair of sneakers!
> 
> Also what's the price of IM sneakers in France?



Hi there, I dont know the stock but the price for Bayley, Bekket and Bobby is 395 in Paris.


----------



## dar.d

Pinkydream said:


> Hi there, I dont know the stock but the price for Bayley, Bekket and Bobby is 395&#128; in Paris.



Thanks! I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for some stock


----------



## PinkPeonies

dar.d said:


> Anyone know anything about stock in Paris? I'll be there next week and would love a second pair of sneakers!
> 
> Also what's the price of IM sneakers in France?



There's a list of stores in France in the IM website  if that helps. 

I just found a Lilas Bayley in a 36 and its on its way to me. I'm so happy as the 37's feel too big for me.


----------



## gymangel812

Summer sunshine said:


> I'm really new to IM and was wondering how many colours the Bobbys come in? I've only seen red, blue, brown, grey, black and plum. Are these the core colours that are around all the time? I've just brought some basleys but its the grey Bobbys I really want. Matches and NAP are out of all colours....does anyone know if they restock every few weeks or can stock be out for months?
> 
> I'm wondering whether to get a refund on the basleys and wait for the Bobbys to restock...I just don't want to wait for months...



Each season has its own colors, some are repeated at some point. There probably won't be any restock till next season.


----------



## d00rvm

jellybebe said:


> Amazing! I had the chance to try these on at the IM boutique and they are stunning but they didn't look great on my feet so I let them go. I love how they are all-black though.



Thanks!

Oh that's a pity!
I always said: i'm so hoping she'll design them ALL BLACK!
And she didddd!

Can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Astridlein

Are the bayleys and the beketts running the same size? because i need the bayleys in 40 and the beketts also?? Haven´t tried them yet...


----------



## GlamGirly

Astridlein said:


> Are the bayleys and the beketts running the same size? because i need the bayleys in 40 and the beketts also?? Haven´t tried them yet...



To me they run pretty much the same. I have the black suede Bekkets and the Lilas suede and canvas Bayleys and don't feel any difference in how they are sized. My Bekkets were a little snugger at first but now that I have worn them they feel the same as the Bayleys. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Astridlein

@GlamGirly Thank you!!


----------



## GlamGirly

Astridlein said:


> @GlamGirly Thank you!!



No problem!


----------



## Geminiz06

So I just ordered the Gold Boppers *crossing fingers that I'll like them*
 I'll take comparison pics when they arrive w/ my Black Bekkets


----------



## tanya devi

Any chance you were the lucky winner of the gold Boopers on *bay?!?! Can't wait for photos and opinions because I Sooo want those in silver


----------



## xhalted1

GlamGirly said:


> Lol! They ARE addictive. That color combo is not available this season as it is from a previous season but I'll keep an eye out for you. I love my Bekkets sooooo much that so far I have two black pairs! I have the black leather with suede trim and the black suede with leather trim. I insist they ARE different, hence I need both as I would wear one pair out with how much I wear them. So what size are you looking for?



Hi GlamGirly!

Ugh.... Just my luck that the color combo is from a past season. I've been eyeing the black leather/suede combo also. Sizing wise: from what I've gathered from the pros in this thread is that I would need a 41. I am a 9.5 US in sneakers but I'm thinking a 40 would be too small. Thanks for offering to keep an eye out for me


----------



## GlamGirly

xhalted1 said:


> Hi GlamGirly!
> 
> Ugh.... Just my luck that the color combo is from a past season. I've been eyeing the black leather/suede combo also. Sizing wise: from what I've gathered from the pros in this thread is that I would need a 41. I am a 9.5 US in sneakers but I'm thinking a 40 would be too small. Thanks for offering to keep an eye out for me



Hmmmm. I don't know. I am a 6.5 and the 37 fit me just fine. You might go with a 40 if you are a US 9.5. The thing is, MOST girls agree that you should NOT size down, but sizing up to a 41? I'm not sure. Again, I am a US size 6.5 and went with the 37. The 38 would have been too big for me. Now if you were a US 10, then a 41 might make sense. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Geminiz06

GlamGirly said:


> Hmmmm. I don't know. I am a 6.5 and the 37 fit me just fine. You might go with a 40 if you are a US 9.5. The thing is, MOST girls agree that you should NOT size down, but sizing up to a 41? I'm not sure. Again, I am a US size 6.5 and went with the 37. The 38 would have been too big for me. Now if you were a US 10, then a 41 might make sense. Just my thoughts.



ITA w/ GlamGirly I'm a size 7.5 and I got a 38- And they are still roomy- I wouldn't size up any further than the next closest whole number


----------



## Geminiz06

tanya devi said:


> Any chance you were the lucky winner of the gold Boopers on *bay?!?! Can't wait for photos and opinions because I Sooo want those in silver



 

One thing bugged me about that auction-Was that I felt like the seller was bumping up the price- All of a sudden out of nowhere everytime someone placed a bid- a zero feedback and 6 feedback- person would bump up the price not a good sign  But I went for them at the end anyway- cause I figured I may not be able to get them again- 

I hope they fit- cause the Bekket 38's are roomy on me... And I'm not sure if these run differently- If the fits not right then they'll be right back on the bay lol


----------



## tanya devi

Geminiz06 said:


> One thing bugged me about that auction-Was that I felt like the seller was bumping up the price- All of a sudden out of nowhere everytime someone placed a bid- a zero feedback and 6 feedback- person would bump up the price not a good sign  But I went for them at the end anyway- cause I figured I may not be able to get them again-
> 
> I hope they fit- cause the Bekket 38's are roomy on me... And I'm not sure if these run differently- If the fits not right then they'll be right back on the bay lol


So happy you won Can't wait for your pics!!!!


----------



## julijica

For girls in Amsterdam, Bijenkorf have a Bobby suede sneakers in beige size 40, and Bayley red in size 41.


----------



## fduff

jellybebe said:


> Amazing! I had the chance to try these on at the IM boutique and they are stunning but they didn't look great on my feet so I let them go. I love how they are all-black though.




Hi there, would you say the Baya runs true to size?  I'm a 39 in her shoes (Bobby's, Bekkett's and the Dicker boots), so was just curious if I should go with the 39 in these as well as I'm considering them... Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

fduff said:


> Hi there, would you say the Baya runs true to size?  I'm a 39 in her shoes (Bobby's, Bekkett's and the Dicker boots), so was just curious if I should go with the 39 in these as well as I'm considering them... Thanks!



Yes, definitely TTS.


----------



## fduff

jellybebe said:


> Yes, definitely TTS.




Thank you!


----------



## Pembldon

julijica said:


> For girls in Amsterdam, Bijenkorf have a Bobby suede sneakers in beige size 40, and Bayley red in size 41.


Is that the beige from AW? Would you mind PM me their e mail x


----------



## ennna

Aahh drama!! My bobbys had a small cut in the suede, probably because there was a thin part there. I noticed it because there were a few suede 'hairs' coming out and I carefully felt with my nail. It wasn't striking but I took it to the shoe repair for advice, there's a layer leather unterneath so it probably didn't matter but I wanted to know for sure. I told them to be careful because they're my favourite shoes, and she said she would glue them and I would'nt even notice. Well... she abused them and it's really obvious and ugly!! It looks like she made the hole bigger, and on top of that there are glue stains. It's an open hole right now, with glue on the sides... I told her I was very shocked and it was very ugly, she said it would be better when it dried up. Guess it didn't!! So they're unwearable for me now, I didn't buy 400 euro shoes to wear them with a hole and stains. If she couldn't fix it she could have told me that, that way I could go back to the shop to return them (I didn't want that in the first place because they're sold out and coundn't be replaced, but now I have nothing...) but she has left me no options!! I'm calling them and going back there saturday, I want them to refund my shoes although I hate that but this isn't fixable anymore, maybe it can get a little less ugly than it is right now, but it will stay a lot worse than the way I brought them in. I'm so mad and kind of afraid they're not refunding the shoes... Do you guys have any advice?


----------



## PinkPeonies

ennna said:


> Aahh drama!! My bobbys had a small cut in the suede, probably because there was a thin part there. I noticed it because there were a few suede 'hairs' coming out and I carefully felt with my nail. It wasn't striking but I took it to the shoe repair for advice, there's a layer leather unterneath so it probably didn't matter but I wanted to know for sure. I told them to be careful because they're my favourite shoes, and she said she would glue them and I would'nt even notice. Well... she abused them and it's really obvious and ugly!! It looks like she made the hole bigger, and on top of that there are glue stains. It's an open hole right now, with glue on the sides... I told her I was very shocked and it was very ugly, she said it would be better when it dried up. Guess it didn't!! So they're unwearable for me now, I didn't buy 400 euro shoes to wear them with a hole and stains. If she couldn't fix it she could have told me that, that way I could go back to the shop to return them (I didn't want that in the first place because they're sold out and coundn't be replaced, but now I have nothing...) but she has left me no options!! I'm calling them and going back there saturday, I want them to refund my shoes although I hate that but this isn't fixable anymore, maybe it can get a little less ugly than it is right now, but it will stay a lot worse than the way I brought them in. I'm so mad and kind of afraid they're not refunding the shoes... Do you guys have any advice?



By shoe repair, is this an independent shoe repair place? If so, trying to return the shoe with obvious marks may not get taken back. 

Lets hope whoever does the return does not notice the changes you made.

I'm sorry this has happened to you but if you paid this much for a pair of shoe and you're not entirely happy with it, don't keep it, walk away and cut your losses. Suedes and holes generally don't go we'll together, unless its in an inconspicuous place, you're going to notice the repair. 

Do you have any photos of how the repair looks?


----------



## julijica

Pembldon said:


> Is that the beige from AW? Would you mind PM me their e mail x



Yes, beige from AW.
I don't have their e mail, maybe you can find it here http://www.debijenkorf.nl/


----------



## ennna

PinkPeonies said:


> By shoe repair, is this an independent shoe repair place? If so, trying to return the shoe with obvious marks may not get taken back.
> 
> Lets hope whoever does the return does not notice the changes you made.
> 
> I'm sorry this has happened to you but if you paid this much for a pair of shoe and you're not entirely happy with it, don't keep it, walk away and cut your losses. Suedes and holes generally don't go we'll together, unless its in an inconspicuous place, you're going to notice the repair.
> 
> Do you have any photos of how the repair looks?



thanks for your reply! yes, an independent shoe repair store, before this I did have nice experiences with them. That's also the problem, it would be fine by me (better even...) if they would've told me it would be ugly. Instead they said that they would fix it. The little cut I before was almost invisible, but I was afraid it would become worse or a weak spot or something. Now there's a gaping gole with glue around, btw it's on top of my toes!! I don't think the shop is taking them back since the shoe repair touched it and made it worse, I can't prove to the shop anymore what it's been before and that it's a production complaint... So i guess my only option is getting my money from the shoe repair shop, but I'm afraid they won't do that (even though I think they should... They should've not touched it so they didn't have to take responsibility for this)

edit: I have pictures on my phone, will post them after wednesday!


----------



## Pembldon

julijica said:


> Yes, beige from AW.
> I don't have their e mail, maybe you can find it here http://www.debijenkorf.nl/


Thank you, are they still full price? I've decided that it is the white Betty that I really want for summer. Why has she not done them again? They are so nice! I have found them in a 41 but my black bobbys are a 40 so I imagine they'll be too big. Does anyone have the bobby and Betty? Do they run the same?tia


----------



## rdgldy

Pembldon said:


> Thank you, are they still full price? I've decided that it is the white Betty that I really want for summer. Why has she not done them again? They are so nice! I have found them in a 41 but my black bobbys are a 40 so I imagine they'll be too big. Does anyone have the bobby and Betty? Do they run the same?tia


I have both and they run pretty much the same.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I finally received my Lilas Sz 36 Bayleys and could not be happier that I was able to find this colour and size. It fits so much better and doesn't feel as clunky as the 37's did. Now I have 2 of them in different sizes :shame::shame::shame:

Now I think i'm finally done with my very small collection


----------



## d00rvm

They've arrived!
They fit perfectly and I love them already!
Can't wait to wear them


----------



## PinkPeonies

d00rvm said:


> They've arrived!
> They fit perfectly and I love them already!
> Can't wait to wear them
> 
> View attachment 2073034



Congrats! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkydream

d00rvm said:


> They've arrived!
> They fit perfectly and I love them already!
> Can't wait to wear them
> 
> View attachment 2073034



They are so cool Big congrats and enjoy wearing them!!
I am thinking of ordering them too


----------



## d00rvm

PinkPeonies said:


> Congrats! They look gorgeous!



Thanksss


----------



## d00rvm

Pinkydream said:


> They are so cool Big congrats and enjoy wearing them!!
> I am thinking of ordering them too



Thanks! I just received them this morning
Got them from Luisviaroma.com!


----------



## schadenfreude

Seems like I see these sneakers paired with skinny jeans/leggings mostly, occasionally with shorts/skirt. Does anyone wear them with bootcut or wide leg pants, or are they for skinnies only?


----------



## Monz

d00rvm said:


> They've arrived!
> They fit perfectly and I love them already!
> Can't wait to wear them
> 
> View attachment 2073034



These look really nice! Would love to see an outfit post of them on, as I have been considering getting these ones but i'm unsure of the style.


----------



## d00rvm

Monz said:


> These look really nice! Would love to see an outfit post of them on, as I have been considering getting these ones but i'm unsure of the style.



Thanks
Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
Hope it helps


----------



## PinkPeonies

d00rvm said:


> Thanks
> Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
> Hope it helps



They look so good you. Congrats!


----------



## gymangel812

schadenfreude said:


> Seems like I see these sneakers paired with skinny jeans/leggings mostly, occasionally with shorts/skirt. Does anyone wear them with bootcut or wide leg pants, or are they for skinnies only?



i've worn them with bootcut jeans, they look fine.


----------



## Pao9

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Thanks
> Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
> Hope it helps



Love the all black look!


----------



## julijica

Can someone help me, I'll be in Budapest (Hungary) for weekend. 
Is there some shop where can I find IM ?
Tnx


----------



## jellybebe

d00rvm said:


> Thanks
> Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
> Hope it helps



Nice, they look so sleek on you! Now I am kind of regretting my decision to leave them at the boutique!


----------



## d00rvm

jellybebe said:


> Nice, they look so sleek on you! Now I am kind of regretting my decision to leave them at the boutique!



Thanks jellybebe!
They fit much better then the suedr bobby's!
I think it's because these are all leather.
The leather is also quite thick, so my feet have more grip compating to the suede bobby's!


----------



## am2022

Very nice indeed !


d00rvm said:


> Thanks
> Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073223


----------



## Julide

schadenfreude said:


> Seems like I see these sneakers paired with skinny jeans/leggings mostly, occasionally with shorts/skirt. Does anyone wear them with bootcut or wide leg pants, or are they for skinnies only?



I wear mine with wide leg jeans. They look great!


----------



## xhalted1

GlamGirly said:


> Hmmmm. I don't know. I am a 6.5 and the 37 fit me just fine. You might go with a 40 if you are a US 9.5. The thing is, MOST girls agree that you should NOT size down, but sizing up to a 41? I'm not sure. Again, I am a US size 6.5 and went with the 37. The 38 would have been too big for me. Now if you were a US 10, then a 41 might make sense. Just my thoughts.



Thanks for the advice &#128515;


----------



## xhalted1

Geminiz06 said:


> ITA w/ GlamGirly I'm a size 7.5 and I got a 38- And they are still roomy- I wouldn't size up any further than the next closest whole number



Thanks for the advice &#128515;


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hi....

To all those who own the basleys and the Bobbys, do they stretch much? They are so soft and I've never had such soft suede boots/sneakers. I'm not sure whether to exchange for a larger size? 

Thanks...


----------



## tanya devi

My Basley's have definitely stretched.. I didn't realize how much until I received a new color yesterday and they felt fitted compared to my other ones. HTH


----------



## jacknoy

For those who are looking for a pair of noir bekkets check out www.club21global.com just got mine from them in size 39. They have sizes from 36 to 40.


----------



## jacknoy

Love them &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Fairy-bag

d00rvm said:


> Thanks
> Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073222



You look fab!


----------



## Summer sunshine

tanya devi said:


> My Basley's have definitely stretched.. I didn't realize how much until I received a new color yesterday and they felt fitted compared to my other ones. HTH



Hi thanks...yes apparently they do stretch ALOT! 

I spoke to a lady who sells them and she said the same. I'll keep them


----------



## pippi_

I now have 4 pairs of IM's. I have two bazil, one boston and one betty.

How do you wear yours? I would love to get some more outfit inspiration particularly for the betty/boston/bobby style.


----------



## ennna

pippi_ said:


> I now have 4 pairs of IM's. I have two bazil, one boston and one betty.
> 
> How do you wear yours? I would love to get some more outfit inspiration particularly for the betty/boston/bobby style.



my favourite outfits are:
a short loose (silk or other flowy material) skirt and loose knit
flowy pants (not too loose) with a knit, blouse or top and blazer
some fit and flare dresses (not too fancy ones), short loose dresses or one kind of 20's dress i own, it has a kind of vague flower print and low waist but the skirt still is above my knee: the last one goes with the bobbys, because of the style and the colour but not too well with the beketts, the others go with both

i own dark green bobbys (hope i'll find new ones...) and cream beketts, but both of them go with al lot! my skirts and pants are also often printed. i don't wear jeans but skinnies would also look nice with them


----------



## Lana!

I had the chance to get my hands on a pair of Bird Sneakers in gold metallic - and now I am not sure how to wear them  and thats why I am not sure if I should keep them. I already have the grey/black Willows and they are so versatile I nearly can wear them to everything, but the metallic ones... they are pretty flashy... hmm...


----------



## jacknoy

Lana! said:


> I had the chance to get my hands on a pair of Bird Sneakers in gold metallic - and now I am not sure how to wear them  and thats why I am not sure if I should keep them. I already have the grey/black Willows and they are so versatile I nearly can wear them to everything, but the metallic ones... they are pretty flashy... hmm...



Oh i wanted to have a pair of them! Maybe you can wear them with all black ensemble plus a black bag with a gold harware


----------



## fduff

Is there anyone here located in the USA who's ordered from LVR?  I'm wondering if you get additional taxes on your orders. According to their website, "there are no additional Import Fees to pay on delivery". However it also says, "Eventual additional *local* taxes not related to custom import, such as State Tax or Use Tax, are not included and are the customer's responsibility." So I'm curious if anyone has had Sales/ State Tax imposed on their orders?  TIA!


----------



## Lana!

jacknoy said:


> Oh i wanted to have a pair of them! Maybe you can wear them with all black ensemble plus a black bag with a gold harware



Yhea that could work... but I am so unsure because IM Wedge Sneakers in general have a certain "laidback"ness to them, because they are velours leather and the metallic ones are quite "in your face"  

Size-Info: Weirdly in the bird I needed the T. 36 and my willows are T.37, anyone had that experience, too?


----------



## Pembldon

Does anyone have an e mail address for the New York store?tia


----------



## mularice

Can anyone help me find black Bekkets in an EU 37? No where in the UK has them that I can find.. I can get them shipped to an address in the US too if that helps. I don't fancy paying re-sellers prices in eBay.

I like the Willow too but not sure if they came in black?

TIA!

Edit: I'm not sure how the sizing runs but I am a EU 36.5 - 37. If they come up big pretty big I will maybe be able to fit in a EU 36?


----------



## GlamGirly

mularice said:


> Can anyone help me find black Bekkets in an EU 37? No where in the UK has them that I can find.. I can get them shipped to an address in the US too if that helps. I don't fancy paying re-sellers prices in eBay.
> 
> I like the Willow too but not sure if they came in black?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure how the sizing runs but I am a EU 36.5 - 37. If they come up big pretty big I will maybe be able to fit in a EU 36?



Hey girl, check your messages.


----------



## sep

d00rvm said:


> They've arrived!
> They fit perfectly and I love them already!
> Can't wait to wear them



Congrats! Lovely!!!


----------



## pacosophie

Hi there, girls!
I need a piece of advice for the size of the new IM Bekket bailey Star in deep navy. 
I know they're a French size, and I usually go for the Italian 40 in sneakers and 39 in high heels. As there's one size of difference, which size would you suggest me? The French 40(=the Italian 39) or the French 41 (the IT 40)?
I'm really, really undecided and your advice will help me a lot!

Thank you in advance,

Sophie


----------



## ennna

pacosophie said:


> Hi there, girls!
> I need a piece of advice for the size of the new IM Bekket bailey Star in deep navy.
> I know they're a French size, and I usually go for the Italian 40 in sneakers and 39 in high heels. As there's one size of difference, which size would you suggest me? The French 40(=the Italian 39) or the French 41 (the IT 40)?
> I'm really, really undecided and your advice will help me a lot!
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Sophie



to me they're pretty TTS or a little bit smaller, I don't agree with the sizing advice at NAP, they say the IM 39 is a European 38/UK5. I'm pretty much always a 37.5 and my Beketts and Bobbys in 38 are perfect (also had the red Baileys but returned them and went for the Beketts, but their sizing was the same) What US/UK size are you?

as far as my khaki Bobbys go... I decided to keep them, I went to another shoe store today and the guy kind of made the hole and glue stains less obvious, and since they're sold out everywhere and I also really don't want to spend another 400 euros I'm gonna be okay with it. Also helps my family is a big customer at the shoe store and they're so shocked by the owner screaming to me and making this hole that they promised me they're never going back there again, haha. But thanks anyway PinkPeonies for your help!


----------



## ennna

oh, after reading your post again I think I would go for the French 40, since in my opinion the sizes are not that different than the Italian ones. 39 might probably be too small, in 40 you could wear socks if they're a little big but the 41 would def be too big!


----------



## GlamGirly

pacosophie said:


> Hi there, girls!
> I need a piece of advice for the size of the new IM Bekket bailey Star in deep navy.
> I know they're a French size, and I usually go for the Italian 40 in sneakers and 39 in high heels. As there's one size of difference, which size would you suggest me? The French 40(=the Italian 39) or the French 41 (the IT 40)?
> I'm really, really undecided and your advice will help me a lot!
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Sophie



I actually find them to run TTS. They do have a snug fit at first but I did not find it to be a length-wise issue, I thought they fit snug from top to bottom due to the fact that the shoe tappers at the toe. I originally purchased the 37 and found them to be comfortable but roomy and then when I found the 36 it was a perfect fit. At first snug but then they stretch out to perfection. The suede really stretches. I wear a 36.5 in everything. If you don't go TTS, only step it up a half size or round up to the next whole size but don't go all the way to a 41. Just my experience.


----------



## PinkPeonies

ennna said:


> to me they're pretty TTS or a little bit smaller, I don't agree with the sizing advice at NAP, they say the IM 39 is a European 38/UK5. I'm pretty much always a 37.5 and my Beketts and Bobbys in 38 are perfect (also had the red Baileys but returned them and went for the Beketts, but their sizing was the same) What US/UK size are you?
> 
> as far as my khaki Bobbys go... I decided to keep them, I went to another shoe store today and the guy kind of made the hole and glue stains less obvious, and since they're sold out everywhere and I also really don't want to spend another 400 euros I'm gonna be okay with it. Also helps my family is a big customer at the shoe store and they're so shocked by the owner screaming to me and making this hole that they promised me they're never going back there again, haha. But thanks anyway PinkPeonies for your help!



I'm glad the hole was made a little better and that you're deciding to keep it. But shame on your cobbler for screaming at you. It sucks that they won't take responsibility for it.


----------



## HungryM3

Lana! said:


> I had the chance to get my hands on a pair of Bird Sneakers in gold metallic - and now I am not sure how to wear them  and thats why I am not sure if I should keep them. I already have the grey/black Willows and they are so versatile I nearly can wear them to everything, but the metallic ones... they are pretty flashy... hmm...



I just saw a picture of someone wearing the gold sneakers with maroon/burgundy jeans and a grey top. It actually looks really good and not flashy at all!


----------



## jen_sparro

Does anyone know if the IM stores in Paris are well stocked with Bobby sneakers still? My aunt will be there this week and I was hoping she could get snag me my second pair (I've been wearing my white bettys to death!)  I don't want to make her run all over Paris if they're mostly sold out, I'm a 38.

I'm tossing up between Gris or Camel colours...


----------



## demicouture

jen_sparro said:


> Does anyone know if the IM stores in Paris are well stocked with Bobby sneakers still? My aunt will be there this week and I was hoping she could get snag me my second pair (I've been wearing my white bettys to death!)  I don't want to make her run all over Paris if they're mostly sold out, I'm a 38.
> 
> I'm tossing up between Gris or Camel colours...



Not sure about the IM store but I know that in Bon Marche they have 4 different areas selling IM shoes so maybe luckier there?


----------



## Lana!

HungryM3 said:


> I just saw a picture of someone wearing the gold sneakers with maroon/burgundy jeans and a grey top. It actually looks really good and not flashy at all!



Oh.. sounds amazing, could you perhaps post a picture of it?  I think  I am getting used to the metallic look


----------



## mularice

Apparently Selfridges online store has bekkets in beige and bayleys in baby blue in stock.. But not in stock in the London store. Bf just bought a 38 and 37 I think for me.


----------



## pacosophie

GlamGirly said:


> I actually find them to run TTS. They do have a snug fit at first but I did not find it to be a length-wise issue, I thought they fit snug from top to bottom due to the fact that the shoe tappers at the toe. I originally purchased the 37 and found them to be comfortable but roomy and then when I found the 36 it was a perfect fit. At first snug but then they stretch out to perfection. The suede really stretches. I wear a 36.5 in everything. If you don't go TTS, only step it up a half size or round up to the next whole size but don't go all the way to a 41. Just my experience.


Thank you for your advice girls, I think I'm gonna buy the IM Bekket French 40 , which corresponds to the Italian 39, the size I usually wear in high heels...I really hope they run true to size, as the online seller doesn't accept any return!


----------



## *Anastacia*

GlamGirly said:


> Hey girl, check your messages.



Hey. I'm looking for a black pair too as Luisviaroma cancelled me order for the Brian sneakers...I'm heading to the US in a couple of weeks so could get them sent to a US address too.


----------



## fduff

fduff said:


> Is there anyone here located in the USA who's ordered from LVR?  I'm wondering if you get additional taxes on your orders. According to their website, "there are no additional Import Fees to pay on delivery". However it also says, "Eventual additional *local* taxes not related to custom import, such as State Tax or Use Tax, are not included and are the customer's responsibility." So I'm curious if anyone has had Sales/ State Tax imposed on their orders?  TIA!



 bump!


----------



## mundodabolsa

fduff said:


> Is there anyone here located in the USA who's ordered from LVR?  I'm wondering if you get additional taxes on your orders. According to their website, "there are no additional Import Fees to pay on delivery". However it also says, "Eventual additional *local* taxes not related to custom import, such as State Tax or Use Tax, are not included and are the customer's responsibility." So I'm curious if anyone has had Sales/ State Tax imposed on their orders?  TIA!



I've ordered clothing from lvr before, shipped to nyc, and am 99% sure I have never paid anything additional.  I say 99% because it's been a couple years and maybe I forgot... don't think so though as I don't remember the process of having to go through paying anyone. 

I think their disclaimer refers to the fact that you are technically supposed to pay state tax on online purchases yourself if you're not charged, but I don't know anyone know actually does.


----------



## fduff

mundodabolsa said:


> I've ordered clothing from lvr before, shipped to nyc, and am 99% sure I have never paid anything additional.  I say 99% because it's been a couple years and maybe I forgot... don't think so though as I don't remember the process of having to go through paying anyone.
> 
> I think their disclaimer refers to the fact that you are technically supposed to pay state tax on online purchases yourself if you're not charged, but I don't know anyone know actually does.




Thank you!


----------



## jen_sparro

demicouture said:


> Not sure about the IM store but I know that in Bon Marche they have 4 different areas selling IM shoes so maybe luckier there?



Thanks hun, I'll ask my aunt to have a look, I waited too long to pull the trigger online so now it's up to other means


----------



## mularice

Selfridges.com has BEKKET (Beige) and BAYLEY (Baby Blue) in stock all sizes. Surprised as apparently instore they have a waiting list of over 200. They have been up all weekend.

But they have spelt BEKKET as BECKETT so maybe the spelling mistake has thrown people off.


----------



## jellybebe

jen_sparro said:


> Thanks hun, I'll ask my aunt to have a look, I waited too long to pull the trigger online so now it's up to other means



Not sure where you are located but Forward had the Gris bobby.


----------



## GlamGirly

*Anyone interested in SIZE 36 BLACK SUEDE BEKKETS pm me, thanks.*


----------



## GlamGirly

Black Bekkets 36 still available and now 39 available at Netaporter.com as of 10:13 p.m. PST!


----------



## syh

White all leather Brian sneakers available on NAP - all sizes!


----------



## mularice

Has anyone bought the Bekket's from Selfridges before? I ordered two pairs in an EU 37 and 38. One pair arrived today and say they are a 38. Is that the EU 38 or FR 38? On the receipt it just says 38 as well as the Kurt Geiger sticker on the box saying 38. I tried one on just for fun thinking it'll be massive on me but it's actually quite fitting. Just wondering if they label in FR and that it's the right size afterall... or if there is a EU 37/FR 38 on the way..

Weird also that they were both purchased online within 5 mins of each other from Selfridges and they have used two different couriers.


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> Has anyone bought the Bekket's from Selfridges before? I ordered two pairs in an EU 37 and 38. One pair arrived today and say they are a 38. Is that the EU 38 or FR 38? On the receipt it just says 38 as well as the Kurt Geiger sticker on the box saying 38. I tried one on just for fun thinking it'll be massive on me but it's actually quite fitting. Just wondering if they label in FR and that it's the right size afterall... or if there is a EU 37/FR 38 on the way..
> 
> Weird also that they were both purchased online within 5 mins of each other from Selfridges and they have used two different couriers.



I ordered them at NAP, but mine say the French size on the box (although in my opinion that's the same as the EU size)


----------



## licforever

mularice said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought the Bekket's from Selfridges before? I ordered two pairs in an EU 37 and 38. One pair arrived today and say they are a 38. Is that the EU 38 or FR 38? On the receipt it just says 38 as well as the Kurt Geiger sticker on the box saying 38. I tried one on just for fun thinking it'll be massive on me but it's actually quite fitting. Just wondering if they label in FR and that it's the right size afterall... or if there is a EU 37/FR 38 on the way..
> 
> Weird also that they were both purchased online within 5 mins of each other from Selfridges and they have used two different couriers.



FR size, I normally wear EU 37 and French size 38.


----------



## mularice

I think I received the UK 5 so the 4 should come tomorrow.. Just surprised that the 5 wasn't looser.


----------



## jenga112

Desperate for black bekkets in size 36 or 37...anyone have info on where they would have it?


----------



## Jusinit

jenga112 said:


> Desperate for black bekkets in size 36 or 37...anyone have info on where they would have it?



@GlamGirly knows where to get a 36. PM her


----------



## Summer sunshine

Here are my gris Bobbys ...sooo comfortable and cute.!


----------



## jellybebe

Summer sunshine said:


> Here are my gris Bobbys ...sooo comfortable and cute.!



Congrats!


----------



## jenga112

Can someone please help me authenticate this?


----------



## Summer sunshine

jellybebe said:


> Congrats!



 thanks jellybebe.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jenga112 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this?



They're good!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Has anyone seen Bobby in Olive Green (don't know the official name), size 38?  Could you kindly PM me?  I know it is a long shot but I am still holding my hope.  TIA!


----------



## Pao9

Im sooo mad. I ordered my Bekkets 1 month ago and they said the last day they would arrive by would be Feb 28th, that there was no way it would be longer than that. Now they said that the shipments are delayed till March 26!!!! Arrrrrgggggg!!!


----------



## e.etheldreda

Pao9 said:


> Im sooo mad. I ordered my Bekkets 1 month ago and they said the last day they would arrive by would be Feb 28th, that there was no way it would be longer than that. Now they said that the shipments are delayed till March 26!!!! Arrrrrgggggg!!!



Did you order it from LVR?


----------



## PinkPeonies

I honestly don't know how I lived without these shoes before. 

Here's my Gris Bobby.


----------



## mularice

My beige/taupe bekkets should be arriving today. Nightmare, my apartment block had a fire so I can't stay in my flat for a while, had to get them redelivered to BFs work!


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Thanks
> Made a quick snapshot before I went out for groceries!
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073223



These look so good on you D! I just got my first pair of Bobby's last night.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> My beige/taupe bekkets should be arriving today. Nightmare, my apartment block had a fire so I can't stay in my flat for a while, had to get them redelivered to BFs work!



Oh, I am so sorry to hear that Mularice. Are you and your things ok?


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that Mularice. Are you and your things ok?



I'm fine Meg, apart from not realising it was a real fire and leaving my flat without socks! Such a cold day in London too!

Just been back to the flat, can't stay there but picked up stuff. There's a leak from the water they used to put out the fire in the bathroom. I have put all out shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to protect them just in case any leaks happen in the other rooms.

Good news is my bekkets have arrived at my BFs work! The other pair is also fine in the flat so luckily we haven't lost £400 there!


----------



## jellybebe

mularice said:


> I'm fine Meg, apart from not realising it was a real fire and leaving my flat without socks! Such a cold day in London too!
> 
> Just been back to the flat, can't stay there but picked up stuff. There's a leak from the water they used to put out the fire in the bathroom. I have put all out shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to protect them just in case any leaks happen in the other rooms.
> 
> Good news is my bekkets have arrived at my BFs work! The other pair is also fine in the flat so luckily we haven't lost £400 there!



Glad you are ok! How scary and disruptive!


----------



## JDN

mularice said:


> I'm fine Meg, apart from not realising it was a real fire and leaving my flat without socks! Such a cold day in London too!
> 
> Just been back to the flat, can't stay there but picked up stuff. There's a leak from the water they used to put out the fire in the bathroom. I have put all out shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to protect them just in case any leaks happen in the other rooms.
> 
> Good news is my bekkets have arrived at my BFs work! The other pair is also fine in the flat so luckily we haven't lost £400 there!



That's terrible! Glad you are ok  
And yes, must protect the shoes


----------



## tb-purselover

mularice said:


> I'm fine Meg, apart from not realising it was a real fire and leaving my flat without socks! Such a cold day in London too!
> 
> Just been back to the flat, can't stay there but picked up stuff. There's a leak from the water they used to put out the fire in the bathroom. I have put all out shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to protect them just in case any leaks happen in the other rooms.
> 
> Good news is my bekkets have arrived at my BFs work! The other pair is also fine in the flat so luckily we haven't lost £400 there!



I am glad you are ok! How horrible. At least there was no damage to you shoes! Your clothes sound ok too, thank goodness!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> These look so good on you D! I just got my first pair of Bobby's last night.



Thanks dear meg!
Been wearing them non stop!
They are soooo comfy!
Which color did you get?


----------



## Pao9

e.etheldreda said:
			
		

> Did you order it from LVR?



Ordered them from Nordstrom!


----------



## e.etheldreda

Pao9 said:


> Ordered them from Nordstrom!




OMG! sorry to hear that.. hopefully it would come sooner that its scheduled..


----------



## licforever

jenga112 said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me authenticate this?



Authentic thanks


----------



## sep

Summer sunshine said:


> Here are my gris Bobbys ...sooo comfortable and cute.!



Those are SUPER cute!!! Enjoy!


----------



## lilypants

PinkPeonies said:


> Just got my Bobby's from Matches. Love the seriously quick delivery and love that they're so much cheaper there than everywhere I've looked.
> 
> Pictures don't really capture the colour well. But I think this design suits my vertically challenged frame the best.


i'm thinking of purchasing the bobby's from matchesfashion.com too, can you let me know if the shoebox says it's made in portugal or made in china?


----------



## wet26

lilypants said:


> i'm thinking of purchasing the bobby's from matchesfashion.com too, can you let me know if the shoebox says it's made in portugal or made in china?



My gris bobbys are made in portugal and purchased from matches


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> I'm fine Meg, apart from not realising it was a real fire and leaving my flat without socks! Such a cold day in London too!
> 
> Just been back to the flat, can't stay there but picked up stuff. There's a leak from the water they used to put out the fire in the bathroom. I have put all out shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to protect them just in case any leaks happen in the other rooms.
> 
> Good news is my bekkets have arrived at my BFs work! The other pair is also fine in the flat so luckily we haven't lost £400 there!



I am glad that you are ok and that you didn't lose anything.


----------



## Wiki kiki

Hi girls, anyone from Europe who bought Isabel Marant sneakers? I am from Austria, and I can not find them here.. where didnu buy yours? 

And do you know/recognize this web page,its german? I think Its a fake..what do u think, any experiences? 

http://deutsch.isabelmarantvon.com


----------



## Wiki kiki

Or english version of web-page!!

http://www.isabelmarantvon.com/


----------



## mularice

Wiki kiki said:


> Hi girls, anyone from Europe who bought Isabel Marant sneakers? I am from Austria, and I can not find them here.. where didnu buy yours?
> 
> And do you know/recognize this web page,its german? I think Its a fake..what do u think, any experiences?
> 
> http://deutsch.isabelmarantvon.com



I bought mine from Selfridges but they don't ship internationally from their website, you have to call up the store. They are sold out of IM sneakers in store though.
Many people have bought from Matches and also the mytheresa website (think they are currently sold out too). Net a porter is also a popular choice.

I'm in the UK though.


----------



## jen_sparro

Wiki kiki said:


> Or english version of web-page!!
> 
> http://www.isabelmarantvon.com/



I would think this site is fake. Often if the prices are too good to be true, they are. There's a few other things that make me suspicious about that site too.


----------



## d00rvm

Wiki kiki said:


> Hi girls, anyone from Europe who bought Isabel Marant sneakers? I am from Austria, and I can not find them here.. where didnu buy yours?
> 
> And do you know/recognize this web page,its german? I think Its a fake..what do u think, any experiences?
> 
> http://deutsch.isabelmarantvon.com



These websites are definitely fake!

I ordered mine from luisaviaroma.com

You can also try the webshops which are mentioned on the original isabel marant website.
There is a list of official online stores where you cam buy 'original' IM sneakers.
Like:
Net a porter
Mytheresa
Matches fashion
And Luisaviaroma


----------



## tanya devi

Has anyone here bought or seen the all denim Balesi? Really curious about them.. LG only has two sizes left


----------



## GlamGirly

*Beige Bekkets with red piping available now on NAP. All sizes...*


----------



## rdgldy

cobalt bobbys with Hermes. tohu bohu


----------



## retrofaxie

In have the denim ones but I don't know how to post pics from my phone. I received like little over a wk ago.


----------



## tanya devi

What are your thoughts??? Is the all cotton material really soft? Thanks


----------



## Pembldon

I'm so desperate for a pair of white Betty's. if anyone see's them in a 40 please let me know, thanks


----------



## retrofaxie

It feels like regular denim, not stretch denim. When I looked inside before trying them on I noticed the denim transfered all inside. Last season I got all 38 this season I got 39 for the black bekkets and the denim. I also noticed the 39 denim feels a bit more smaller than the black bekkets I got this season. Wendy from nitrolicious.com have the denim from last summer and those are more bleached than this yr demin, but this years batch still differs each pair is a slightly different shade denim.


----------



## PinkPeonies

lilypants said:


> i'm thinking of purchasing the bobby's from matchesfashion.com too, can you let me know if the shoebox says it's made in portugal or made in china?



Both my IM's are Made in Portugal.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Wiki kiki said:


> Hi girls, anyone from Europe who bought Isabel Marant sneakers? I am from Austria, and I can not find them here.. where didnu buy yours?
> 
> And do you know/recognize this web page,its german? I think Its a fake..what do u think, any experiences?
> 
> http://deutsch.isabelmarantvon.com



This is the official Marant site.

http://isabelmarant.com/boutiques-en.php

Click on the countries and it will tell you which boutiques and e-stores they distribute to. If its not listed on there, I would be hesitant in purchasing an IM item.

HTH!


----------



## tanya devi

retrofaxie said:


> It feels like regular denim, not stretch denim. When I looked inside before trying them on I noticed the denim transfered all inside. Last season I got all 38 this season I got 39 for the black bekkets and the denim. I also noticed the 39 denim feels a bit more smaller than the black bekkets I got this season. Wendy from nitrolicious.com have the denim from last summer and those are more bleached than this yr demin, but this years batch still differs each pair is a slightly different shade denim.


Thanks so much!!! This is so helpful


----------



## maymui

Hi ladies!
I'm usually true to a 38, US 7 (24cm, slightly broader feet) and 38.5 in some Louboutins.
I've just got myself a pair of Lilac bayleys and I actually got 37.
The length of the shoes seems to fit nicely with just alittle space between the longest toes and the edge of the shoe, the width seem to feel just right.
It does feel tight with normal socks, but with thinner material it's alright.

I've read thru as much as possible and was wondering, is it possible that a usual 38 could wear a 37?? Has it happen to anyone?

I'm now wondering if I should return and wait for a 38 to try? 
Sadly, there's no other ways to try a 38 unless there's one in store which there are none and the SA are not sure when they are arriving...

All these sizing has got me so confused~    )=
According to Matches, I got the correct size: 240 Korean = US 7 = 37...

*cries*        :cry:


----------



## PinkPeonies

maymui said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm usually true to a 38, US 7 (24cm, slightly broader feet) and 38.5 in some Louboutins.
> I've just got myself a pair of Lilac bayleys and I actually got 37.
> The length of the shoes seems to fit nicely with just alittle space between the longest toes and the edge of the shoe, the width seem to feel just right.
> It does feel tight with normal socks, but with thinner material it's alright.
> 
> I've read thru as much as possible and was wondering, is it possible that a usual 38 could wear a 37?? Has it happen to anyone?
> 
> I'm now wondering if I should return and wait for a 38 to try?
> Sadly, there's no other ways to try a 38 unless there's one in store which there are none and the SA are not sure when they are arriving...
> 
> All these sizing has got me so confused~    )=
> According to Matches, I got the correct size: 240 Korean = US 7 = 37...
> 
> *cries*        :cry:



It sounds like it fits you well.

The sizing inconsistency is a little annoying. Im an AUS 6/US 6, and I initially got a 37 in the Bayley, which fit alright but felt that I could have sized down.

I was finally able to track a 36 and they are perfecto. I don't think you should care about what your usual size is. If your 38's right now feel ok and not too too tight that its uncomfortable, then you should be fine. Plus i've heard that the shoe gives after a few wear.

Congrats on your new shoes.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I'm so sorry for the photos overload but I've hardly been able to wear my Bayleys cos my Bobby's are taking over a little bit. 

I'd love to see what everyone else is wearing with their sneakers. I need more ideas.


----------



## maymui

PinkPeonies said:


> It sounds like it fits you well.
> 
> The sizing inconsistency is a little annoying. Im an AUS 6/US 6, and I initially got a 37 in the Bayley, which fit alright but felt that I could have sized down.
> 
> I was finally able to track a 36 and they are perfecto. I don't think you should care about what your usual size is. If your 38's right now feel ok and not too too tight that its uncomfortable, then you should be fine. Plus i've heard that the shoe gives after a few wear.
> 
> Congrats on your new shoes.



Thanks for you reply PinkPeonies~!
I have about 1/4inch of space between my longest toe and the shoe... 

I'll wear them around the house and if they dont hurt my toes, i guess i'll stick to them.


Thanks!!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Summer sunshine said:


> Here are my gris Bobbys ...sooo comfortable and cute.!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086443



Adore my Bobbys! I've decide to return the Basleys I brought coz I thought I couldn't get these..always sold out in my size.....and after wearing for a few days I love, love LOVE the Bobbys!!! 

Looking forward to the summer and new colours....


----------



## LeeLee1098

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm so sorry for the photos overload but I've hardly been able to wear my Bayleys cos my Bobby's are taking over a little bit.
> 
> I'd love to see what everyone else is wearing with their sneakers. I need more ideas.



A couple of outfits with my Bobby's:


----------



## jellybebe

LeeLee1098 said:


> A couple of outfits with my Bobby's:



Adorable! You carry off the pop of colour so well!


----------



## HungryM3

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm so sorry for the photos overload but I've hardly been able to wear my Bayleys cos my Bobby's are taking over a little bit.
> 
> I'd love to see what everyone else is wearing with their sneakers. I need more ideas.



I'm having the opposite problem from you! I fin myself wearing my Bekkets more than my Bobbys. What do you wear with your Bobbys? I can't seem to find outfits that goes with it.


----------



## Summer sunshine

LeeLee1098 said:


> A couple of outfits with my Bobby's:



You look great!


----------



## julijica

Finally  

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1A/st/SjwW7Sa/img2663.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3Y/ff/2TMrZzIh/img2667.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1E/qP/foNzfrN/img2673.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3k/yW/3TanIgTH/img2676.jpg
And a question, will they stretch a bit, I am 40/41, and I tried 41 but they were to big, and 40 are a bit tight.
I am so happy


----------



## JDN

julijica said:


> Finally
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1A/st/SjwW7Sa/img2663.jpg
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3Y/ff/2TMrZzIh/img2667.jpg
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1E/qP/foNzfrN/img2673.jpg
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3k/yW/3TanIgTH/img2676.jpg
> And a question, will they stretch a bit, I am 40/41, and I tried 41 but they were to big, and 40 are a bit tight.
> I am so happy



Omg! Gorgeous!!!! Yes, they will stretch after a wear or two  congrats on such a beauty!!!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> A couple of outfits with my Bobby's:



Love them, great outfits too. You look so cute.


----------



## Lana!

Bekkets Stone Suede/Red Trims On Net - A-Porter!!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335848


----------



## maymui

I've got an issue ladies~
I've decided to keep my Bayleys 37 since length wise, it was just right.

I've worn it 3hrs and my toes felt alright, and the height is crazy comfortable!
But towards the end of the 3hrs, i got blisters at back of my heels...  =(

Has anyone had a similar issue? I'm hoping the suede and leather would expand..


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

anyone ordered through mail order at morganclare.com ? Ive just ordered a pair of the Brian : http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/brian-leather-high-top-trainer-p7390 and they are a legit boutique just wondered if anyone else had experience with them.
Also I wear a standard 39 but ordered a 40, anyone able to advise if they should fit ok?

TIA!


----------



## mikeyta

I have the same problem, after couple of hours to walk with this shoes, I got my toes
cramped. 
I love the shoes, but it seems that they do not work for me.


----------



## maymui

mikeyta said:


> I have the same problem, after couple of hours to walk with this shoes, I got my toes
> cramped.
> I love the shoes, but it seems that they do not work for me.



That's a bummer..  )= 
Have you tried one size up?  I thought I would get toe cramps, but my heels are the ones that ended up hurt due to sliding up and down when walking..


----------



## myown

LeeLee1098 said:


> A couple of outfits with my Bobby's:



i soooo love the red ones


----------



## tanya devi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> anyone ordered through mail order at morganclare.com ? Ive just ordered a pair of the Brian : http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/brian-leather-high-top-trainer-p7390 and they are a legit boutique just wondered if anyone else had experience with them.
> Also I wear a standard 39 but ordered a 40, anyone able to advise if they should fit ok?
> 
> TIA!


I ordered my Camel Bobby's from them last summer and had an excellent experience


----------



## ennna

maymui said:


> I've got an issue ladies~
> I've decided to keep my Bayleys 37 since length wise, it was just right.
> 
> I've worn it 3hrs and my toes felt alright, and the height is crazy comfortable!
> But towards the end of the 3hrs, i got blisters at back of my heels...  =(
> 
> Has anyone had a similar issue? I'm hoping the suede and leather would expand..



I didn't have this issue with my sneakers, but I do experience this with most of my new shoes. The first couple times I wear them I get blisters or just sore heels, but after that they're okay. It may help to make them fit tighter with the velcro straps so your heel stays better in its place and doesn't rub? Anyway, it's the first time you've worn them so I think it will be better


----------



## KRISDEE

Is this site legit?

http://www.marantfanshop.com/9-isab...h&adtype=pla&gclid=CIDu07jM47UCFUZa4AodLUoAHA


----------



## PinkPeonies

About 99% of my new shoes i'll experience some rubbing in different parts of the feet. I just assumed that this was normal as they do eventually go away. Shoes will normally mould to your feet over time.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

tanya devi said:


> I ordered my Camel Bobby's from them last summer and had an excellent experience


Phew, thank you!


----------



## Jusinit

KRISDEE said:


> Is this site legit?
> 
> http://www.marantfanshop.com/9-isab...h&adtype=pla&gclid=CIDu07jM47UCFUZa4AodLUoAHA



No


----------



## chunkylover53

Lana! said:


> Bekkets Stone Suede/Red Trims On Net - A-Porter!!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335848



I am really tempted by these, especially with NAP free shipping. Ugh. Want!


----------



## gymangel812

maymui said:


> I've got an issue ladies~
> I've decided to keep my Bayleys 37 since length wise, it was just right.
> 
> I've worn it 3hrs and my toes felt alright, and the height is crazy comfortable!
> But towards the end of the 3hrs, i got blisters at back of my heels...  =(
> 
> Has anyone had a similar issue? I'm hoping the suede and leather would expand..



are you wearing socks with them? i've never had any rubbing/blisters/pain etc with either of my bobbys.


----------



## maymui

gymangel812 said:


> are you wearing socks with them? i've never had any rubbing/blisters/pain etc with either of my bobbys.



Hi gymangel, I was wearing thin stocking like socks~  I'll be trying them with slightly thicker socks.. 
Hope it would solve the issue and not cause a other problems!  @.@


----------



## maymui

ennna said:


> I didn't have this issue with my sneakers, but I do experience this with most of my new shoes. The first couple times I wear them I get blisters or just sore heels, but after that they're okay. It may help to make them fit tighter with the velcro straps so your heel stays better in its place and doesn't rub? Anyway, it's the first time you've worn them so I think it will be better



Hi Ennna, I might try that as well!!
Hopefully having a thicker sock would help it stay better.

I really want to make the shoe work! Lol


----------



## gymangel812

maymui said:


> Hi gymangel, I was wearing thin stocking like socks~  I'll be trying them with slightly thicker socks..
> Hope it would solve the issue and not cause a other problems!  @.@



i wear socks with mine. try using band aid blister block on areas that are giving you problems too.


----------



## missrebecca

Hey Guys,

Just purchased the Wila sneakers and got a 38. For anyone confused on sizing, I am a 7.5 Aus and the 38's are half a size too small for me! size 7 is true to size 38! So I need the 39's I think as my toes are touching the ends. 

Just a question though, has anyone had this situation and then worn them in and they fitted perfectly after or is it the size 38 is just gonna be too small?

X

Thanks for your help


----------



## maymui

missrebecca said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just purchased the Wila sneakers and got a 38. For anyone confused on sizing, I am a 7.5 Aus and the 38's are half a size too small for me! size 7 is true to size 38! So I need the 39's I think as my toes are touching the ends.
> 
> Just a question though, has anyone had this situation and then worn them in and they fitted perfectly after or is it the size 38 is just gonna be too small?
> 
> X
> 
> Thanks for your help





I'm starting to wonder if the Bayleys Sneakers have a different cutting/sizing..
I'm a Aus 7/US7 and size 37 is good.. and PinkPeonies who is Aus 6-6.5 got 36.


----------



## missrebecca

_Not allowed!_

I was now hoping to get bayleys or black bekketts by waiting patiently for them to come up on matches some time in the near future but now I have nooo idea what size to get as I was going to get 39's cause 38's in Wila were too small  (( literally my toes are touching the ends, they are at least one size too small, I mean i could keep them and they would do, as they would stretch a bit and they are not extremely too small but I def need one size up... what to do what to do.. I saw some bayleys in a shop months ago I am so wishing now I went in and tried the sizes one because I dont want to get the wrong size again


----------



## mularice

I'm also really confused. I'm usually an EU 36.5 or 37 max. I ordered a UK 4/EU 37 and a UK5/EU38 on Selfridges in the Bekkets and the 37 are quite snug and the 38 are how a normal EU37 would feel.

The sizing on the bottom of the shoe, is that FR or EU? Because if it's FR then I the 38 would be a EU 37 and the FR 37 would be an EU 36 which makes more sense. Otherwise, the Bekkets come up pretty small on me..


----------



## maymui

missrebecca said:


> x
> 
> I was now hoping to get bayleys or black bekketts by waiting patiently for them to come up on matches some time in the near future but now I have nooo idea what size to get as I was going to get 39's cause 38's in Wila were too small  (( literally my toes are touching the ends, they are at least one size too small, I mean i could keep them and they would do, as they would stretch a bit and they are not extremely too small but I def need one size up... what to do what to do.. I saw some bayleys in a shop months ago I am so wishing now I went in and tried the sizes one because I dont want to get the wrong size again




My toes are also near touching the end of the shoes especially when I walk cause of the incline.. But they are not squash or hurt..
You will definitely be fine with a 39. If its too loose, you can still either wear a thick sock or put insole?


----------



## megt10

chunkylover53 said:


> I am really tempted by these, especially with NAP free shipping. Ugh. Want!


They are really cute.


d00rvm said:


> Thanks dear meg!
> Been wearing them non stop!
> They are soooo comfy!
> Which color did you get?


I am sorry I just saw this. I got the off white ones from NAP. Here is a pic. I just wore them for the first time yesterday. Now I want a pair in black or a fun color like red or cobalt.


rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2089979
> 
> 
> cobalt bobbys with Hermes. tohu bohu



I love these.


----------



## chyeah

megt10 said:


> They are really cute.
> 
> I am sorry I just saw this. I got the off white ones from NAP. Here is a pic. I just wore them for the first time yesterday. Now I want a pair in black or a fun color like red or cobalt.
> 
> 
> I love these.


I've been lurking this thread and debating whether to get the off white Bobby or the all leather Chanel espadrilles for spring. But your pics are definitely swaying me towards the Bobby


----------



## megt10

chyeah said:


> I've been lurking this thread and debating whether to get the off white Bobby or the all leather Chanel espadrilles for spring. But your pics are definitely swaying me towards the Bobby



Well you can't go wrong with either. Honestly I wasn't expecting to love them like I do. I never thought I would ever pay this much for a pair of sneakers. Heels yes, sneakers no. Now I want another pair, lol.


----------



## jellylicious

megt10 said:


> They are really cute.
> 
> I am sorry I just saw this. I got the off white ones from NAP. Here is a pic. I just wore them for the first time yesterday. Now I want a pair in black or a fun color like red or cobalt.
> 
> 
> I love these.



Meg-Are those the color "Craie"? They look fantastic on you. I pre ordered these myself. They go with just about everything huh?


----------



## megt10

jellylicious said:


> Meg-Are those the color "Craie"? They look fantastic on you. I pre ordered these myself. They go with just about everything huh?



Yes, I believe that is the color. They do go with just about everything. Where did you pre order? They have them on NAP which means free shipping and no sales tax.


----------



## jellylicious

megt10 said:


> Yes, I believe that is the color. They do go with just about everything. Where did you pre order? They have them on NAP which means free shipping and no sales tax.



From La Garconne-free ship and no tax too. They will ship sometime mid March which is fine by me. I won't be able to wear them out till spring anyways.


----------



## redish

Hi all, I'm a newbie and looking forward to buy IM wedge sneakers but i have a question what is the difference between willow, bekket and brian? they r look the same for me, I know bayley have a star. sorry for the stupid question. TIA


----------



## tb-purselover

redish said:


> Hi all, I'm a newbie and looking forward to buy IM wedge sneakers but i have a question what is the difference between willow, bekket and brian? they r look the same for me, I know bayley have a star. sorry for the stupid question. TIA



The Willows are last year's model and are five colors. Mostly suede, but they do have leather on the top of the toe. As well as leather on the "^" area on the side of the shoe. The pattern of the Willows is different then the bekett.

The Beketts are suede and leather. Mostly one or two colors. Although last year's beketts had three color. The important difference is the pattern on the shoe and it is mostly suede with a bit of leather.

The Brian is all leather.

HTH!


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi ladies I need some advice on sizing on NAP it says they are in French sizing & a UK 6 is a FR 40......for all you ladies that have these do they come up true to size ??

Thanks, the ones I want are sold out so I've put them in my wish list so fingers crossed they come into stock again soon


----------



## rdgldy

megt10 said:


> They are really cute.
> 
> I am sorry I just saw this. I got the off white ones from NAP. Here is a pic. I just wore them for the first time yesterday. Now I want a pair in black or a fun color like red or cobalt.
> 
> 
> I love these.



Thank you, Meg!!!  I got the chalk Bettys from NAP too, and I love them. Unfortunately, mine are in hiding until Spring in NYC.


----------



## rdgldy

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi ladies I need some advice on sizing on NAP it says they are in French sizing & a UK 6 is a FR 40......for all you ladies that have these do they come up true to size ??
> 
> Thanks, the ones I want are sold out so I've put them in my wish list so fingers crossed they come into stock again soon



I am a US 9, and that is the size I got.


----------



## missrebecca

@Maymui I cant send messages back as i need to be a member for at least 5 days before they allow pm's. but in response to your message: the soles measure 25.2cm and i measured my foot and its 24.5 (I am a 7.5 usually) (so not much room for my lil toes with all of .7mm ha!) 

so anyone looking at Wila's and confused on sizing thats the measurments of Wila size EU 38 sole... 

Does anyone have a pair of their bekketts or bayleys in size 38 that they could measure the sole for us? and see if they are the same? would be a great help!


----------



## missrebecca

mularice said:


> I'm also really confused. I'm usually an EU 36.5 or 37 max. I ordered a UK 4/EU 37 and a UK5/EU38 on Selfridges in the Bekkets and the 37 are quite snug and the 38 are how a normal EU37 would feel.
> 
> The sizing on the bottom of the shoe, is that FR or EU? Because if it's FR then I the 38 would be a EU 37 and the FR 37 would be an EU 36 which makes more sense. Otherwise, the Bekkets come up pretty small on me..



Can you measure the soles for us?


----------



## maymui

missrebecca said:


> @Maymui I cant send messages back as i need to be a member for at least 5 days before they allow pm's. but in response to your message: the soles measure 25.2cm and i measured my foot and its 24.5 (I am a 7.5 usually) (so not much room for my lil toes with all of .7mm ha!)
> 
> so anyone looking at Wila's and confused on sizing thats the measurments of Wila size EU 38 sole...
> 
> Does anyone have a pair of their bekketts or bayleys in size 38 that they could measure the sole for us? and see if they are the same? would be a great help!




Thanks missrebecca!
I measured up the soles to be 24cm for size 37.
It does sound like 38 should fit ya.. What socks are you wearing?
Those stocking socks helps for me.. Although I'm now wearing normal sport socks to expand my shoes...


----------



## missrebecca

Just tried them on again, I was wearing thin socks and they are just very snug especially at the toes, tried them with thick socks and def dont fit well, so yeah.. will be looking at a 39 i think


----------



## maymui

missrebecca said:


> Just tried them on again, I was wearing thin socks and they are just very snug especially at the toes, tried them with thick socks and def dont fit well, so yeah.. will be looking at a 39 i think



Yeah, I think you won't go wrong with 39.  =)


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> They are really cute.
> 
> I am sorry I just saw this. I got the off white ones from NAP. Here is a pic. I just wore them for the first time yesterday. Now I want a pair in black or a fun color like red or cobalt.
> 
> 
> I love these.





omg Meg in sneakers?!!1


----------



## redish

tb-purselover said:


> The Willows are last year's model and are five colors. Mostly suede, but they do have leather on the top of the toe. As well as leather on the "^" area on the side of the shoe. The pattern of the Willows is different then the bekett.
> 
> The Beketts are suede and leather. Mostly one or two colors. Although last year's beketts had three color. The important difference is the pattern on the shoe and it is mostly suede with a bit of leather.
> 
> The Brian is all leather.
> 
> HTH!



Thank you for answering my question thats very helpful. 
one more question about the sizing if my IT shoe size is 37-37,5 what size should i choose for IM bekket/willow in FR and EU cos I saw there are 2 type of sizing. Thank you.


----------



## tb-purselover

redish said:


> Thank you for answering my question thats very helpful.
> one more question about the sizing if my IT shoe size is 37-37,5 what size should i choose for IM bekket/willow in FR and EU cos I saw there are 2 type of sizing. Thank you.



Oh that is a hard question because there are two camps of thought on it. Personally, I feel IM is french sizing, not IT. Although there are websites that list it as IT sizing I think they are not correct. IM sizing is really all over the place lol.

I own all my beketts and Willows in size 38. I am a US size 6.5-7. So I ordered using french sizing recommendations. They fit me fine. But I could probably size down to a 37 and wear no socks or a very thin nylon sock. It would be tight across the toes but eventually loosen up a bit. But I choose to order sz 38 because I prefer not to chance it. Plus, they fit great and I can wear them with socks, which I prefer. Days my feet feel swollen, we all have those days, I am glad I have my Willows and Beketts in 38.

My Bobbys I own in sz 37. There is less padding so they feel perfect in this size.

All my other IM shoes: sandals and dickers and slouchy boots I also own in 37.

I don't want to recommend the wrong size for you! Hopefully my experience above will help you?

If you can, try to find a place that allows returns. Hopefully those who are the same size as you will chime in.


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> They are really cute.
> 
> I am sorry I just saw this. I got the off white ones from NAP. Here is a pic. I just wore them for the first time yesterday. Now I want a pair in black or a fun color like red or cobalt.
> 
> 
> I love these.




These look great on you *meg*!!!  
I think I like them more than the white Bettys (which I own and don't wear).
Gorgeous cat too


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2089979
> 
> 
> cobalt bobbys with Hermes. tohu bohu




BRILLIANT colour combo!!!


----------



## megt10

jellylicious said:


> From La Garconne-free ship and no tax too. They will ship sometime mid March which is fine by me. I won't be able to wear them out till spring anyways.


You will get them in no time now.


AEGIS said:


> omg Meg in sneakers?!!1


LOL, yep, but they are cute.


Straight-Laced said:


> These look great on you *meg*!!!
> I think I like them more than the white Bettys (which I own and don't wear).
> Gorgeous cat too



Thank you. I love white tennis shoes. They always look so crisp. Sammi the cat likes to get in to the pictures.


----------



## mularice

Can anyone confirm for me what the size on the bottom of the actual sneakers are? Is it in FR or EU?


----------



## Summer sunshine

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi ladies I need some advice on sizing on NAP it says they are in French sizing & a UK 6 is a FR 40......for all you ladies that have these do they come up true to size ??
> 
> Thanks, the ones I want are sold out so I've put them in my wish list so fingers crossed they come into stock again soon



Hi DD....I brought my Bobbys from NAP and their sizing is different to others, don't know why, but the 40 is definatly more a 7. The 39 is a 6. I found they do come up true to size, infact my boobys are never off my feet they fit so well and are amazingly comfortable!

Hope NAP get some stock in soon...


----------



## Deborah1986

_After kicking myself for months that i didn't buy them when they had my size..
I walked in the store today and got the last pair in my size _


----------



## GlamGirly

Available this morning: 

*NAP*

White Brian sneakers in ALL SIZES
All beige/cream Bekket sneaker (looks like a return--yay!) in SIZE 39

*Barneys (online)*

Black suede Bekket SIZE 37 (may be a return as well--yay!)


----------



## designerdiva40

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi DD....I brought my Bobbys from NAP and their sizing is different to others, don't know why, but the 40 is definatly more a 7. The 39 is a 6. I found they do come up true to size, infact my boobys are never off my feet they fit so well and are amazingly comfortable!
> 
> Hope NAP get some stock in soon...



Hi thanks for that its the Bekket in black that I'm after.....if you see them back in stock please let me know, I keep checking but no luck


----------



## Summer sunshine

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi thanks for that its the Bekket in black that I'm after.....if you see them back in stock please let me know, I keep checking but no luck



Sure will..the IMs don't seem to restock very quickly but I'll let you know if I spot any....


----------



## maymui

Ladies with US7, 24cm feet, who has a Bobby, which size would you recommend? 37 or 38?
Thanks!!


----------



## julijica

Deborah1986 said:


> _After kicking myself for months that i didn't buy them when they had my size..
> I walked in the store today and got the last pair in my size _



They look great on you! And they are good match with LV. Where did you buy them ?
I bought red ones but now seeing yours I am not so sure any more about my choice.


----------



## maymui

Can anyone help authentic 2 Bobbies? - a Red Bobby from China and a Baby Blue Bobby from Portugal.

I wanted to post them on the authentication thread, but it seems like nobody is available to help..

Also, is it true that the sizes for Bobby from China runs small?

PS: the 1st 3 pics is the Red Bobby and the last 2 is the Baby Blue Bobby(no box) 
Thank you v much!


----------



## Straight-Laced

maymui said:


> Can anyone help authentic 2 Bobbies? - a Red Bobby from China and a Baby Blue Bobby from Portugal.
> 
> I wanted to post them on the authentication thread, but it seems like nobody is available to help..
> 
> Also, is it true that the sizes for Bobby from China runs small?
> 
> Thank you v much!




Re the red - without seeing close-ups they look good.  The sticker on the box certainly looks authentic!  I have electric blue from the same season as the red (made in China) & I think they fit the same as my other Bobbys/Betty.


----------



## maymui

Straight-Laced said:


> Re the red - without seeing close-ups they look good.  The sticker on the box certainly looks authentic!  I have electric blue from the same season as the red (made in China) & I think they fit the same as my other Bobbys/Betty.



Thanks Straight-laced! The thing is I'm a US 7/EU38 but the seller is a US6.5 wearing a 38... So I'm not sure if the cutting is that small. 
I currently own a Bayleys in 37 which is snug.


----------



## jen_sparro

Deborah1986 said:


> _After kicking myself for months that i didn't buy them when they had my size..
> I walked in the store today and got the last pair in my size _



Love it *Deb*!! It was meant to be


----------



## Straight-Laced

maymui said:


> Thanks Straight-laced! The thing is I'm a US 7/EU38 but the seller is a US6.5 wearing a 38... So I'm not sure if the cutting is that small.
> I currently own a Bayleys in 37 which is snug.




There's so much personal preference involved in the fitting of these wedge sneakers (which of course don't come in half sizes...)
I'm a US 7.5 - 8 (EU38) and I wear that season Bobbys in 38.  I like them to fit neatly so my foot doesn't slide down and get jammed into the toe while my heel wobbles around without support! 
If you usually wear EU38 you're closer to a US7.5 than 7 so that might be confusing things.  And maybe the red Bobbys are being sold unworn because they're too big for the seller with size 6.5 feet...


----------



## maymui

Straight-Laced said:


> There's so much personal preference involved in the fitting of these wedge sneakers (which of course don't come in half sizes...)
> I'm a US 7.5 - 8 (EU38) and I wear that season Bobbys in 38.  I like them to fit neatly so my foot doesn't slide down and get jammed into the toe while my heel wobbles around without support!
> If you usually wear EU38 you're closer to a US7.5 than 7 so that might be confusing things.  And maybe the red Bobbys are being sold unworn because they're too big for the seller with size 6.5 feet...



Sounds like I'm good to get 38! 
My feet is weird I guess? I have LONG toes and wide feet.. Maybe that's why I wear 38s and it doesn't help that the shoes I choose are more of a narrow cut?
I wouldn't mind getting insoles if its too big.
Thanks heaps Straight-laced


----------



## megt10

Deborah1986 said:


> _After kicking myself for months that i didn't buy them when they had my size..
> I walked in the store today and got the last pair in my size _



Awesome pic. Congrats I love these on you and they look great with your bag.


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> BRILLIANT colour combo!!!



thank you


----------



## redish

tb-purselover said:


> Oh that is a hard question because there are two camps of thought on it. Personally, I feel IM is french sizing, not IT. Although there are websites that list it as IT sizing I think they are not correct. IM sizing is really all over the place lol.
> 
> I own all my beketts and Willows in size 38. I am a US size 6.5-7. So I ordered using french sizing recommendations. They fit me fine. But I could probably size down to a 37 and wear no socks or a very thin nylon sock. It would be tight across the toes but eventually loosen up a bit. But I choose to order sz 38 because I prefer not to chance it. Plus, they fit great and I can wear them with socks, which I prefer. Days my feet feel swollen, we all have those days, I am glad I have my Willows and Beketts in 38.
> 
> My Bobbys I own in sz 37. There is less padding so they feel perfect in this size.
> 
> All my other IM shoes: sandals and dickers and slouchy boots I also own in 37.
> 
> I don't want to recommend the wrong size for you! Hopefully my experience above will help you?
> 
> If you can, try to find a place that allows returns. Hopefully those who are the same size as you will chime in.



Thank you for the explanation.  You're helping me so much. 
I think I should order one size larger than yours cos Im about US 7,5-8.
Is that 38 FR or EU/IT size that you mentioned for your willow and bekket?


----------



## tb-purselover

redish said:


> Thank you for the explanation.  You're helping me so much.
> I think I should order one size larger than yours cos Im about US 7,5-8.
> *Is that 38 FR or EU/IT size that you mentioned for your willow and bekket?*



Both my willows and bekkets are listed on the box as FR 38. HTH!


----------



## missrebecca

redish said:


> Thank you for the explanation.  You're helping me so much.
> I think I should order one size larger than yours cos Im about US 7,5-8.
> Is that 38 FR or EU/IT size that you mentioned for your willow and bekket?



I think you should get a 39. I just bought a pair of Wila's last week which are the same as bekketts size 38 and too small for me. I am a true 7.5 so if you are 7.5-8 i wouldnt be getting 38. Why dont you just buy both sizes and return the pair that doesnt fit you and get a refund you might miss out on $30 postage but its better having the correct size for you  net-a-porter and matches both offer refunds, net a porter is more expensive but free shipping returns


----------



## retrofaxie

Can pics only be up loaded from a computer?


----------



## MysteryShopper

redish said:


> Thank you for the explanation.  You're helping me so much.
> I think I should order one size larger than yours cos Im about US 7,5-8.
> Is that 38 FR or EU/IT size that you mentioned for your willow and bekket?



I'm a 7.5 - 8 and all of mine are a FR39.


----------



## redish

tb-purselover said:


> Both my willows and bekkets are listed on the box as FR 38. HTH!



Thank you thats very helpful


----------



## redish

MysteryShopper said:


> I'm a 7.5 - 8 and all of mine are a FR39.



Thank you for letting me know thats very helpful


----------



## redish

missrebecca said:


> I think you should get a 39. I just bought a pair of Wila's last week which are the same as bekketts size 38 and too small for me. I am a true 7.5 so if you are 7.5-8 i wouldnt be getting 38. Why dont you just buy both sizes and return the pair that doesnt fit you and get a refund you might miss out on $30 postage but its better having the correct size for you  net-a-porter and matches both offer refunds, net a porter is more expensive but free shipping returns



I know, I wish I can do that but I live in a country that you have to pay tax if your online purchases is more than 100dollars, especially shoes they would charged me 50% of the shoes price. :cry: so imagine if I buy two IM shoes how much money that I have to spend only for the tax. I think I can buy another IM shoes. :cry:


----------



## missrebecca

OKAY~ So I got the Bayleys Craie size 39.. hope they fit this time!!! they were much more expensive on la garconne than matches :/ finger crossed! Apparently matches are not getting anymore in until may-june-july/ until next season comes out .... and yes I panicked ! could have gotten the Wila's for cheaper on matches but they didnt seem to go with as many things and I love the bayley craie so decided on them


----------



## Deborah1986

_


julijica said:



			They look great on you! And they are good match with LV. Where did you buy them ?
I bought red ones but now seeing yours I am not so sure any more about my choice.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . The red are also pretty ! 
I bought them in Amsterdam 




jen_sparro said:



			Love it *Deb*!! It was meant to be 

Click to expand...

Thank you Jen !! i think so  Love them  glad i got it now !! 



megt10 said:



			Awesome pic. Congrats I love these on you and they look great with your bag.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you:kiss: can't wait for spring they are perfect match _


----------



## nat_attak

Went to Satine Boutique to pick up my white Brian that I had previously ordered, but fell in love with the denim Balesi!  Should I keep the white or the denim??


----------



## Pao9

nat_attak said:


> Went to Satine Boutique to pick up my white Brian that I had previously ordered, but fell in love with the denim Balesi!  Should I keep the white or the denim??



I would keep the white! THey are amazing, and they go with more things! I thought about the white too but Im still waiting for my preoredered black bekkets!


----------



## tanya devi

nat_attak said:


> Went to Satine Boutique to pick up my white Brian that I had previously ordered, but fell in love with the denim Balesi!  Should I keep the white or the denim??


I LOVE the Balesi!!! I would definitely keep those
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missrebecca

Im starting to freak out now that I got the 39's because im worried that Wila's and Bayleys run different sizing... argh.. 

(originally bought 38 Wila's and were too small so got rid of them, NOW I ordered 39 in bayley) I would say the Wila was a true 7, and im a 7.5ish so it was half a size too small)

Can somebody please measure the sole for a size 38 or 39 in bayley that they have? much appreciated!


----------



## missrebecca

jacknoy said:


> Perfect match



Are these size 39? and the same sizing? as your bekkets


----------



## Apursuer

Hey Everyone. I am a Isabel Marant virgin and Im dying to get my own pair.... i dont have them here at home and have to buy elsewhere.... before i order online im getting  mixed reviews on sizing... for all you gals... if my flats are size 7... my loubs are 7.5 or 8... what should i be getting? ive never tried them on...


----------



## missrebecca

Apursuer said:


> Hey Everyone. I am a Isabel Marant virgin and Im dying to get my own pair.... i dont have them here at home and have to buy elsewhere.... before i order online im getting  mixed reviews on sizing... for all you gals... if my flats are size 7... my loubs are 7.5 or 8... what should i be getting? ive never tried them on...



I bought the Wila's in 38 and they were too small. I'm a 7.5ish my foot measures 24.5cm and the sole of size 38 Wila measured 25.2cm So wearing socks they are are too small and were about half a size too small. As for Bekketts, Bayleys etc I dont know if they are the same sizing, I assume they are. But I think this seasons sneakers are a smaller fit than season before by going on previous posts. I have just ordered a size 39 Bayley they arrive Wed so I can let you know


----------



## megt10

nat_attak said:


> Went to Satine Boutique to pick up my white Brian that I had previously ordered, but fell in love with the denim Balesi!  Should I keep the white or the denim??



Love the denim. If you can afford both I would keep both otherwise the denim is a keeper.
This is such a dangerous thread. I just ordered the yellow Bobbys from Barneys.


----------



## julijica

Deborah1986 said:


> _
> Thank you . The red are also pretty !
> I bought them in Amsterdam _


_

Suppose in Bijenkorf? 

Here are mine in today's combo.


_


----------



## tanya devi

megt10 said:


> Love the denim. If you can afford both I would keep both otherwise the denim is a keeper.
> This is such a dangerous thread. I just ordered the yellow Bobbys from Barneys.


You will no doubt collect a rainbow~ just like Bal Motos!!


----------



## megt10

julijica said:


> Suppose in Bijenkorf?
> 
> Here are mine in today's combo.


Awesome outfit. I love these shoes on you.


tanya devi said:


> You will no doubt collect a rainbow~ just like Bal Motos!!



Well maybe a red and cobalt if I can find them along with black of course


----------



## Deborah1986

julijica said:


> Suppose in Bijenkorf?
> 
> Here are mine in today's combo.



Yes the bijenkorf  love the outfit


----------



## maymui

Apursuer said:


> Hey Everyone. I am a Isabel Marant virgin and Im dying to get my own pair.... i dont have them here at home and have to buy elsewhere.... before i order online im getting  mixed reviews on sizing... for all you gals... if my flats are size 7... my loubs are 7.5 or 8... what should i be getting? ive never tried them on...



Hi! I'm the same as you. I'm a US 7 and my feet is 24cm. My toes are pretty long and my feet width is slightly broader.
I wear 38 - 38.5 in Louboutins depending on the cut.
I got a Bayley in 37 and I wear those thin Nylon socks. In the beginning the shoes were tight around the toes. but length was just right. They have since expanded nicely and it's comfortable now. If you dont want to take the chance, 38 should fit you fine. If you are getting Willas or Bekkets, I think a 38 would be better as some says the toe box are smaller in those. 
I also just received a pair of Bobby in 38 and those are slightly longer in length and bigger width wise as there's not padding on those. Love the red, so I'll be adding insoles so it would fit better. *cross fingers*   A 37 for bobby would fit just right.

HTH!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi everyone, I am a Isabel Marant newbie and was wondering what the difference is between the Bekket, Bayley, and Brian sneakers?


----------



## JDN

tanya devi said:


> You will no doubt collect a rainbow~ just like Bal Motos!!



Lol yup...I can see it already meg 



megt10 said:


> Awesome outfit. I love these shoes on you.
> 
> 
> Well maybe a red and cobalt if I can find them along with black of course



Lol...and so it begins


----------



## ennna

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi everyone, I am a Isabel Marant newbie and was wondering what the difference is between the Bekket, Bayley, and Brian sneakers?



They all are the velcro high top ones, but Bekett are the suede (with a bit leather), Bayley with a star and Brian are the all leather ones. 

for sizing... I also measured my foot, when I put my weight on it (haha) it's 24.5 cm, I'm usually a EU 37.5 or 38 and wear a 38 in Beketts and Bobbys. I also just ordered the black Brians! At first I didn't care that much for the all leather ones, but seeing someone here wearing the Bayas changed my mind completely! Can't wait to wear them


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

ennna said:


> They all are the velcro high top ones, but Bekett are the suede (with a bit leather), Bayley with a star and Brian are the all leather ones.
> 
> for sizing... I also measured my foot, when I put my weight on it (haha) it's 24.5 cm, I'm usually a EU 37.5 or 38 and wear a 38 in Beketts and Bobbys. I also just ordered the black Brians! At first I didn't care that much for the all leather ones, but seeing someone here wearing the Bayas changed my mind completely! Can't wait to wear them



Thanks for the info! 
Where did you purchase your shoes?


----------



## ennna

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Where did you purchase your shoes?



I bought them at 3 different shops! My bobbys at the Bijenkorf (a Dutch shop), Beketts at net-a-porter and the Brians I just ordered at Mayke (also a Dutch shop, but I ordered through e-mail). Isabel Marants website shows legitimate dealers, the few International ones I can think of right now are: luisaviaroma, net-a-porter, lagarconne, barneys and matches. I just check the EU ones because the others are more expensive for me. If you live in Holland I know a few more shops (they're also one the Marant website).


----------



## missrebecca

Arrived today, 39 fit fine


----------



## mularice

Ugh I haven't been able to get on via the iPhone app and no Internet since the fire.

I had to make my size decision and I opted for the 37 over the 38. Still haven't figured out if its an EU 37 or FR 37 but whatever. It's snug but not uncomfortable and since its suede and leather it should give a little.

Will post pics once I can use my computer or the app starts working again.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

ennna said:


> I bought them at 3 different shops! My bobbys at the Bijenkorf (a Dutch shop), Beketts at net-a-porter and the Brians I just ordered at Mayke (also a Dutch shop, but I ordered through e-mail). Isabel Marants website shows legitimate dealers, the few International ones I can think of right now are: luisaviaroma, net-a-porter, lagarconne, barneys and matches. I just check the EU ones because the others are more expensive for me. If you live in Holland I know a few more shops (they're also one the Marant website).



Thank you!! If I'm a size 38 in Louboutins, should I take these in 38?


----------



## ennna

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Thank you!! If I'm a size 38 in Louboutins, should I take these in 38?



I'm not sure, I don't own Louboutins! Maybe one of the other girls can give you advice for this. My opinion is they're a little bit smaller to TTS, what size are you usually? I would take your usual size or if you're a half size, take a half size up. If your foot is also 24.5 cm like mine (and not wide), a 38 would be perfect.


----------



## poppyseed

Deborah1986 said:


> _After kicking myself for months that i didn't buy them when they had my size.._
> _I walked in the store today and got the last pair in my size _


 
Congrats, I love the star design!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Love the denim. If you can afford both I would keep both otherwise the denim is a keeper.
> This is such a dangerous thread. I just ordered the yellow Bobbys from Barneys.


 
Congrats Meg! Such a lovely colour! Can't wait to see how you style them


----------



## poppyseed

nat_attak said:


> Went to Satine Boutique to pick up my white Brian that I had previously ordered, but fell in love with the denim Balesi! Should I keep the white or the denim??


 
I would keep the white if you can only have one pair, but I love them both. The only reason for white is it will go with more. I wear my sneakers with jeans mainly and am not too crazy about the whole double denim thing, but that's just me...I hope you can keep both!


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> Ugh I haven't been able to get on via the iPhone app and no Internet since the fire.
> 
> I had to make my size decision and I opted for the 37 over the 38. Still haven't figured out if its an EU 37 or FR 37 but whatever. It's snug but not uncomfortable and since its suede and leather it should give a little.
> 
> Will post pics once I can use my computer or the app starts working again.


 
I know, same here with the iphone app! So annoying since I have some pics to post

If I remember correctly, you are smaller size than me. I am generally between 37 and 38 and bought the becketts in 38 (suede). After only about 3 wears they have stretched and I would even say I could get away with 37 now...So I think you chose right to go for the smaller out of the two.


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> Lol yup...I can see it already meg
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...and so it begins


Yep, another addiction. DH is going to be so happy . On the up side he has no idea how much these sneakers cost and I plan on keeping it that way.


poppyseed said:


> Congrats Meg! Such a lovely colour! Can't wait to see how you style them


Thanks Poppy. I just got a shipment notice. They should be here soon.


ennna said:


> I'm not sure, I don't own Louboutins! Maybe one of the other girls can give you advice for this. My opinion is they're a little bit smaller to TTS, what size are you usually? I would take your usual size or if you're a half size, take a half size up. If your foot is also 24.5 cm like mine (and not wide), a 38 would be perfect.


I own CL in 38.5 and I took my Bobbys in a 39. Since you are a 38 that should work for you.


----------



## mularice

Yay my new Bekket's!


----------



## rdgldy

nat_attak said:


> Went to Satine Boutique to pick up my white Brian that I had previously ordered, but fell in love with the denim Balesi!  Should I keep the white or the denim??


I really prefer the white.


----------



## rdgldy

julijica said:


> Suppose in Bijenkorf?
> 
> Here are mine in today's combo.


fun look!!


----------



## Lana!

Hey ladies, can anyone tell me (or show me a picture) of how the navy-beige Isabel Marant Sneakers are suppose to look like? Are the tongues are suppose to be white or beige? I just have a pair of Isabel marant Sneakers and the tongues are beige, but I am not sure if they suppose to look like this - and if not, then they are already very dirty, so I relly dont want to buy them


----------



## mularice

Lana! said:


> Hey ladies, can anyone tell me (or show me a picture) of how the navy-beige Isabel Marant Sneakers are suppose to look like? Are the tongues are suppose to be white or beige? I just have a pair of Isabel marant Sneakers and the tongues are beige, but I am not sure if they suppose to look like this - and if not, then they are already very dirty, so I relly dont want to buy them



I think they should be a beige/cream colour.


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> Yay my new Bekket's!



pretty!!! These are mine too  LOVE the colour!! wore them yesterday with a leather skirt and oversized knit. can't wait for my Brians to be delivered!


----------



## ljamie4

Hi ladies!
I'm new to the Mirant rave!! i love these and wanted to know if these are legit?  also does a 37 translate into a US 7?

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/wila-suede-high-top-trainer-p7595


----------



## mularice

ljamie4 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm new to the Mirant rave!! i love these and wanted to know if these are legit?  also does a 37 translate into a US 7?
> 
> http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/wila-suede-high-top-trainer-p7595



They look legit but I'm not sure of the website - I'm from the UK but haven't used the site before.

Also, an EU 37 is a US 7.


----------



## ljamie4

Thanks Mularice!! i'll wait to see if any others have had good delaings with this shop.  I emailed them earlier and im waiting for a response!


----------



## ljamie4

one more question, what the diff between the Wila and the Bekket.  They look the same, no??


----------



## mularice

ljamie4 said:


> one more question, what the diff between the Wila and the Bekket.  They look the same, no??



I think it's the same but the Wila (or is it Willow?) has coloured piping.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ljamie4 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm new to the Mirant rave!! i love these and wanted to know if these are legit?  also does a 37 translate into a US 7?
> 
> http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/wila-suede-high-top-trainer-p7595




Morgan Clare are good  

Also Ruby & Tallulah in the UK are lovely to deal with and they still have the black Wila in a few sizes including 37 - I'd buy this colour in a shot if they had my size!!!

http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/isabel-marant-etoile/isabel-marant-wila-boot.html


----------



## mularice

Super casual outfit with my beige Bekkets. Just with a sweatshirt, long silk top and leather leggings.


----------



## Deborah1986

poppyseed said:


> Congrats, I love the star design!



Thank you


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

there's a special edition bekett on NAP!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

after months of waiting....I got my bayleys earlier!!! wahooooooo! not really a shoe person but these sneakers will be my bff! being a mum of 2 I dress casually all the time, leggings and shorts forever so I can't wait!


----------



## Deborah1986

Bornsocialite26 said:


> after months of waiting....I got my bayleys earlier!!! wahooooooo! not really a shoe person but these sneakers will be my bff! being a mum of 2 I dress casually all the time, leggings and shorts forever so I can't wait!



Yay  congrats !! 

Wearing mine now


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Deborah1986 said:


> Yay  congrats !!
> 
> Wearing mine now



thanks hun! what color do you have? how are you liking it?


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Super casual outfit with my beige Bekkets. Just with a sweatshirt, long silk top and leather leggings.



They are so cute on you.


----------



## megt10

I am so bummed. I got my new pair of Jaune Bobbys today from Barneys, and when I opened up the box saw immediately that 1 shoe was larger than the other. They sent a size 39 for the left which was the size I ordered and a size 38 for the right. The right actually fit but was a tad snug. I called customer service and they did find me another pair in my size so I will return these and have another week or so of waiting. I love them so much that I actually planned on keeping them if they didn't have another pair in my size. I bet the suede would stretch out. The thing that would have bothered me the most though is that you could look at the shoes on my feet and see that they looked like 2 different sizes. The 38 were cuter and more compact and the 39 seemed long and thin,


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> I am so bummed. I got my new pair of Jaune Bobbys today from Barneys, and when I opened up the box saw immediately that 1 shoe was larger than the other. They sent a size 39 for the left which was the size I ordered and a size 38 for the right. The right actually fit but was a tad snug. I called customer service and they did find me another pair in my size so I will return these and have another week or so of waiting. I love them so much that I actually planned on keeping them if they didn't have another pair in my size. I bet the suede would stretch out. The thing that would have bothered me the most though is that you could look at the shoes on my feet and see that they looked like 2 different sizes. The 38 were cuter and more compact and the 39 seemed long and thin,



That's super annoying. I am impatient at waiting tbh! My Bekket's are pretty snug but I can already feel the suede giving and accommodating so I'm happier it's snug than loose.

I have quite a few outfit ideas for these beige ones - much harder to match than my black ones because my wardrobe is very dull.
I just saw a pic of Khloe K in a leather flippy skirt and plain tee with black Bekkets and it was pretty effortlessly cool. So I'm going to wear a black leather skirt with a beige top and the beige Bekket's to try and be less "blacked out".


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> I am so bummed. I got my new pair of Jaune Bobbys today from Barneys, and when I opened up the box saw immediately that 1 shoe was larger than the other. They sent a size 39 for the left which was the size I ordered and a size 38 for the right. The right actually fit but was a tad snug. I called customer service and they did find me another pair in my size so I will return these and have another week or so of waiting. I love them so much that I actually planned on keeping them if they didn't have another pair in my size. I bet the suede would stretch out. The thing that would have bothered me the most though is that you could look at the shoes on my feet and see that they looked like 2 different sizes. The 38 were cuter and more compact and the 39 seemed long and thin,



Glad you managed to find a matching pair!!!  And good to know you can fit into the 38s if you need to


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> That's super annoying. I am impatient at waiting tbh! My Bekket's are pretty snug but I can already feel the suede giving and accommodating so I'm happier it's snug than loose.
> 
> I have quite a few outfit ideas for these beige ones - much harder to match than my black ones because my wardrobe is very dull.
> I just saw a pic of Khloe K in a leather flippy skirt and plain tee with black Bekkets and it was pretty effortlessly cool. So I'm going to wear a black leather skirt with a beige top and the beige Bekket's to try and be less "blacked out".


That sounds like a great outfit. Please post pics I would love to see it.


Straight-Laced said:


> Glad you managed to find a matching pair!!!  And good to know you can fit into the 38s if you need to



I know it is good to know that I could make a 38 work. Well at least on my right foot  My left is a tad bigger than my right so not sure it would be the most comfortable fit. I am glad that I am able to get a matching pair. Now the wait begins all over again which doesn't make me happy. Especially since it has been getting super hot here. Once the weather gets too hot I won't be wearing anything but open toed shoes. I can't stand it when my feet get too hot.


----------



## missrebecca

I got size 39 after getting 38's and returned the 38's. my left foot is bigger too and i definitely could not have handled getting around in those 38's they would have driven me mad! esp for what i was paying for them.. i have a thing about buying shoes too small! as for the 39's they have hardly stretched.. the 39's are half size bigger for my foot but i put an insole in and they are perfect much better than cramping my toes all day long.. be careful with sizing if you are half sizes order up if you are full sizes stay as you are.  if i was a true 7 the 38 would have been fine but im 7.5 in between and was too small and i have long toes! 
I also first got the Wila's and they are nice but they dont really go with much outfits i thought.. they are an off beige colour and the blue piping is nice but the beige i thought was hard to match things.. i now have the bayleys in the light grey with brown star and they go with pretty much everything!


----------



## Pinkydream

missrebecca said:


> I got size 39 after getting 38's and returned the 38's. my left foot is bigger too and i definitely could not have handled getting around in those 38's they would have driven me mad! esp for what i was paying for them.. i have a thing about buying shoes too small! as for the 39's they have hardly stretched.. the 39's are half size bigger for my foot but i put an insole in and they are perfect much better than cramping my toes all day long.. be careful with sizing if you are half sizes order up if you are full sizes stay as you are.  if i was a true 7 the 38 would have been fine but im 7.5 in between and was too small and i have long toes!
> I also first got the Wila's and they are nice but they dont really go with much outfits i thought.. they are an off beige colour and the blue piping is nice but the beige i thought was hard to match things.. i now have the bayleys in the light grey with brown star and they go with pretty much everything!



Hi there, thank you for your review! I thought the same as you do about the Wilas. I got them too with the blue piping but returned them because I found the beige hard to match with my Outfits too. As for the sizing Info I totally agree too.
I love the Bayley in the color you got! Big congrats!


----------



## megt10

I am now obsessed with these sneakers. I started looking at all the colors available, lol. FedEx picked up my return so hopefully my Jaune Bobbys will be on there way to me next week. In the meantime I saw the Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker in Black and ordered it as well. I haven't tried these yet, but they looked like a leather version of the Bobby. Can anyone tell me if that is pretty much what they are?


----------



## BabyDollChic

Has anyone seen the black bobby's anywhere in a size 36?


----------



## jellybebe

megt10 said:


> I am now obsessed with these sneakers. I started looking at all the colors available, lol. FedEx picked up my return so hopefully my Jaune Bobbys will be on there way to me next week. In the meantime I saw the Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker in Black and ordered it as well. I haven't tried these yet, but they looked like a leather version of the Bobby. Can anyone tell me if that is pretty much what they are?


 
That's exactly what they are, and they have black soles instead of a tan contrasting sole.


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> That's exactly what they are, and they have black soles instead of a tan contrasting sole.



Perfect, while I love the suede I think leather in black will hold up better for daily wear. I hope I like them as much as the suede.


----------



## jen_sparro

Does anyone know if IM is planning on releasing the Bobby in camel or gris again? I'd love to add another pair as I'm wearing my white Bettys like crazy!


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> Yep, another addiction. DH is going to be so happy . On the up side he has no idea how much these sneakers cost and I plan on keeping it that way.
> 
> Thanks Poppy. I just got a shipment notice. They should be here soon.
> 
> I own CL in 38.5 and I took my Bobbys in a 39. Since you are a 38 that should work for you.



Good idea meg  lol
I mean, who pays 600 for sneakers, right? Haha



mularice said:


> Yay my new Bekket's!



Gorgeous!


----------



## ilsecita

Hi ladies! I was wondering how one can clean the suede Bobby's? My really dark jeans bled onto my ciel (light blue) Bobby's quite a bit :/

Also, I just got some Wilas yesterday! Sooo happy!


----------



## tanya devi

I added the denim Balesi to my family... If any of you are on the fence I say Go For It!!!! I LOVE them 

size wise these were the smallest fitting... I always buy a 39 and these took one day to break in  usually the 39 are roomy and feel like clouds out of the box..


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> Good idea meg  lol
> *I mean, who pays 600 for sneakers, right? Haha*
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



Exactly, lol. What I really don't get is when looking on ebay how much over the normal price people are asking. That is where I would have to draw the line. No matter if it was my size and a fab color which I recently saw on Bonanza they wanted 895.00. I mean really the shoes cost 640.00.


----------



## megt10

tanya devi said:


> I added the denim Balesi to my family... If any of you are on the fence I say Go For It!!!! I LOVE them
> 
> size wise these were the smallest fitting... I always buy a 39 and these took one day to break in  usually the 39 are roomy and feel like clouds out of the box..



I love the look of them and have been looking for a pair in my size. If anyone sees a 39 would you let me know.


----------



## GlamGirly

ilsecita said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering how one can clean the suede Bobby's? My really dark jeans bled onto my ciel (light blue) Bobby's quite a bit :/
> 
> Also, I just got some Wilas yesterday! Sooo happy!


 
You could try using a high quality suede cleaner and either a soft brush or a soft cloth to clean them, however, I would recommend taking them to a good cobbler and asking them what they recommend either for DIY cleaning or for their services. I have been able to remove smudges and stains myself but I have never tried color transfer removal. Smudges and stains are one thing, but color transfer deals with dye so it might be a little more of a challenge. What you don't want is to accidentally continue to transfer color in an attempt to clean it. Also, if you do take them to a cobbler, ask exactly HOW they remove the transfer. One time I took a pair of suede shoes to a cobbler to be cleaned and he told me he could remove the stains with no problem. When I picked my shoes up, the suede was stiffer and seemed worn down in the spots where he cleaned. When I asked him why it looked like that he said, "Well, we add a cleaning solution and then scrub them with a firm brush, that's how we remove the stain." If I had known exactly what the process was, at least I could have asked better questions about what could possibly happen to my shoes and the suede!

Can you post a pic or two so we can see how bad the color transfer is? Maybe other ladies will chime in.


----------



## Purse_angel

I just recently got a beige pair and now I'm so obsessed I want them in every colour! Only problem is my local holt renfrew store sells out so fast.


----------



## dessertpouch

megt10 said:


> Exactly, lol. What I really don't get is when looking on ebay how much over the normal price people are asking. That is where I would have to draw the line. No matter if it was my size and a fab color which I recently saw on Bonanza they wanted 895.00. I mean really the shoes cost 640.00.


Your sentiments are completely understandable. However, it appears that enough buyers are willing to pay as a search of actual sales shows that pairs are/were moving at around that price. Also, speaking from experience, I've had to fork out significant surcharges (taxes, customs fees, shipping, foreign transaction cc fee) especially when ordering from abroad. I feel like I'm getting a discount if I can find a pair from a retailer that does not involve additional charges. <end rant>


----------



## Bornsocialite26

These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats Kat, love them. Modelling pic?  Still wondering if im too old for it.


----------



## megt10

dessertpouch said:


> Your sentiments are completely understandable. However, it appears that enough buyers are willing to pay as a search of actual sales shows that pairs are/were moving at around that price. Also, speaking from experience, I've had to fork out significant surcharges (taxes, customs fees, shipping, foreign transaction cc fee) especially when ordering from abroad. I feel like I'm getting a discount if I can find a pair from a retailer that does not involve additional charges. <end rant>



Well, guess there are more loyal fans than I am. For me it is the principal, I refuse to be gouged. Well then there is a great pair of Bobby's in royal blue on bonanza for about 895.  Found it funny that she mentioned she got the at BG and the tax she paid etc for the shoes since she is in Cali and tax isn't charged. I am willing to pay a bit more for a color that is rare and no longer produced but not 25% more.


----------



## megt10

Bornsocialite26 said:


> These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share!



Fabulous, congrats.


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> Well, guess there are more loyal fans than I am. For me it is the principal, I refuse to be gouged. Well then there is a great pair of Bobby's in royal blue on bonanza for about 895.  Found it funny that she mentioned she got the at BG and the tax she paid etc for the shoes since she is in Cali and tax isn't charged. I am willing to pay a bit more for a color that is rare and no longer produced but not 25% more.



I think there are also ppl that buy them expecting to turn around and sell them
For a premium....I find those sellers irritating...guess it's like that bal
Moto seller that ppl have been having issues with lately


----------



## JDN

Bornsocialite26 said:


> These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous!
Mod pics pls!


----------



## ilsecita

GlamGirly said:


> You could try using a high quality suede cleaner and either a soft brush or a soft cloth to clean them, however, I would recommend taking them to a good cobbler and asking them what they recommend either for DIY cleaning or for their services. I have been able to remove smudges and stains myself but I have never tried color transfer removal. Smudges and stains are one thing, but color transfer deals with dye so it might be a little more of a challenge. What you don't want is to accidentally continue to transfer color in an attempt to clean it. Also, if you do take them to a cobbler, ask exactly HOW they remove the transfer. One time I took a pair of suede shoes to a cobbler to be cleaned and he told me he could remove the stains with no problem. When I picked my shoes up, the suede was stiffer and seemed worn down in the spots where he cleaned. When I asked him why it looked like that he said, "Well, we add a cleaning solution and then scrub them with a firm brush, that's how we remove the stain." If I had known exactly what the process was, at least I could have asked better questions about what could possibly happen to my shoes and the suede!
> 
> Can you post a pic or two so we can see how bad the color transfer is? Maybe other ladies will chime in.



Thank you SOOO much! Your input is super helpful. I will definitely post pictures tomorrow morning. Ever since the iPhone app stopped working it's been more cumbersome to post pics hehe. I'll get to my computer in the morning, and take some pics of the wilas as well


----------



## starwoman

Hi ladies! 
I live in NZ and a local store is getting the Dicker boot and the Bobby sneaker both in anthracite next month. I have been wanting the Dickers for so long now but also want the bobby. Can I justify having both in the same colour?
I bought a pair of Dickers in taupe off NAP but they were too small and I'm scared to order them online again since I don't get my customs tax back. Is it safer to just buy the pair I try in store?

Need opinions, such a big decision!


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> I think there are also ppl that buy them expecting to turn around and sell them
> For a premium....I find those sellers irritating...guess it's like that bal
> Moto seller that ppl have been having issues with lately



I have no problem with resellers but when the markup goes so high for something that you can buy for less in the store I just don't get it. I know a lot of resellers get their items on sale and so they can offer a small discount and still make a profit but really almost 900.00 for shoes that cost 640. and can be found in the store, hmm. I see this with WOCs too. They are available so why would you pay so much more for a used one when you can get the same thing new.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

allbrandspls said:


> congrats Kat, love them. Modelling pic?  Still wondering if im too old for it.


 
sure! as soon as I can!


----------



## Summer sunshine

starwoman said:


> Hi ladies!
> I live in NZ and a local store is getting the Dicker boot and the Bobby sneaker both in anthracite next month. I have been wanting the Dickers for so long now but also want the bobby. Can I justify having both in the same colour?
> I bought a pair of Dickers in taupe off NAP but they were too small and I'm scared to order them online again since I don't get my customs tax back. Is it safer to just buy the pair I try in store?
> 
> Need opinions, such a big decision!



Id go to the store and try both on...having both on your feet will help your descion, one or the other may suit you more, be more comfortable etc...I returned some cute Basleys coz I found the Bobbys to be more comfortable and they suited me better...


----------



## am2022

Congrats !!! These were my first ever sneaker colorway from 3 years ago
Minus the star of course !
Yes mod pics pls and enjoy them in good health !!


Bornsocialite26 said:


> These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## GlamGirly

ilsecita said:


> Thank you SOOO much! Your input is super helpful. I will definitely post pictures tomorrow morning. Ever since the iPhone app stopped working it's been more cumbersome to post pics hehe. I'll get to my computer in the morning, and take some pics of the wilas as well


 
You are very welcome!


----------



## rdgldy

Bornsocialite26 said:


> These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share!


congrats!!! love these.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

oh these babies makes awesome Mommy heels! my second child is only 8mos old so these are most practical heels a Mama of 2 can ever own  Im in love w/ the combo and looking forward to get the red version eeeeeek! this has to stop!


----------



## starwoman

Sizing question ladies; I normally wear a EU 39-39.5. I have a pair of MBMJ mouse flats which are a 39.5 but the rest of my shoes differ heaps. I am a EU40 in the Dicker boots. Do you think I would be a 39 or 40 in the Bobbys? I am only on the waitlist for a 40 so don't want to get them and they're too big...Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh these babies makes awesome Mommy heels! my second child is only 8mos old so these are most practical heels a Mama of 2 can ever own  Im in love w/ the combo and looking forward to get the red version eeeeeek! this has to stop!




Love your outfit - you look fabulous!!!


----------



## ennna

I went to exchange my Brians yesterday because they had a production error and the shop still had one last pair of gris Bekkets, my size! So HAD to buy them right?  I noticed the Brians are more roomy in the front, I think because there's no second layer of leather underneath (there is at the front and the top, but most perforated parts are one layer). So these would probably be better for summer!


----------



## ennna

Summer sunshine said:


> Id go to the store and try both on...having both on your feet will help your descion, one or the other may suit you more, be more comfortable etc...I returned some cute Basleys coz I found the Bobbys to be more comfortable and they suited me better...



I agree! for me anthracite would be a colour I could wear with a lot of my clothes, and the style of the Dickers and Bobbys is very different. If you love them both I would buy them, but you could also try them on so you know if the fit is alright for you and order one of them online in another colour?


----------



## starwoman

ennna said:


> I agree! for me anthracite would be a colour I could wear with a lot of my clothes, and the style of the Dickers and Bobbys is very different. If you love them both I would buy them, but you could also try them on so you know if the fit is alright for you and order one of them online in another colour?


Thanks for that ennna & summer sunshine! They aren't arriving in store until April/May anyway. I could get the craie colour off NAP but last time I ordered the FR sizing confused me so much and I have to pay the taxes to get them to NZ. If the bobbys are the right size I may just have to get them both in anthracite...


----------



## syh

Hi fellow IM lovers

I own the black Bekkets and love and wear them heaps! I'm now looking to get another pair in an off white suede colour and am tossing up between the Bekkets and the Bobbys.

Can anyone who has both these styles give me some insight/opinions on both styles. I only want to buy one pair but am having trouble deciding.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Cant get enough of these bayleys! I think they look better w/ my leggings uniform!


----------



## tanya devi

ennna said:


> I went to exchange my Brians yesterday because they had a production error and the shop still had one last pair of gris Bekkets, my size! So HAD to buy them right?  I noticed the Brians are more roomy in the front, I think because there's no second layer of leather underneath (there is at the front and the top, but most perforated parts are one layer). So these would probably be better for summer!


Serious score on the Gris!!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh these babies makes awesome Mommy heels! my second child is only 8mos old so these are most practical heels a Mama of 2 can ever own  Im in love w/ the combo and looking forward to get the red version eeeeeek! this has to stop!



Pretty  love it 
Inspiration for a new outfit


----------



## ennna

syh said:


> Hi fellow IM lovers
> 
> I own the black Bekkets and love and wear them heaps! I'm now looking to get another pair in an off white suede colour and am tossing up between the Bekkets and the Bobbys.
> 
> Can anyone who has both these styles give me some insight/opinions on both styles. I only want to buy one pair but am having trouble deciding.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



I own both, my first IM sneakers were Bobbys and since then I only bought Beketts. Don't know why! I love them both and it's nice to have 2 different models. I don't prefer one fit over another, but I like the difference (I also tried to buy my pairs in colours not too close to each other). Some of my dresses go better with my Bobbys, they're a bit less "sporty". I would go for Bobbys because you don't have them yet (but I own the off white Beketts and the're so pretty!)


----------



## ennna

tanya devi said:


> Serious score on the Gris!!!!!  Congrats!!



Thanks!! Really love that they have contrasting colours but still are kind of 'quiet' and easy to wear!


----------



## mularice

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh these babies makes awesome Mommy heels! my second child is only 8mos old so these are most practical heels a Mama of 2 can ever own  Im in love w/ the combo and looking forward to get the red version eeeeeek! this has to stop!


Erm, how amazing do you look for having 2 kids?!

The IM's look pretty too


----------



## mularice

ennna said:


> I went to exchange my Brians yesterday because they had a production error and the shop still had one last pair of gris Bekkets, my size! So HAD to buy them right?  I noticed the Brians are more roomy in the front, I think because there's no second layer of leather underneath (there is at the front and the top, but most perforated parts are one layer). So these would probably be better for summer!



I love that Bekket colour. Wishing I could have found them instead of my beige now.. But I guess a girl can never have too many pairs..!?


----------



## megt10

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh these babies makes awesome Mommy heels! my second child is only 8mos old so these are most practical heels a Mama of 2 can ever own  Im in love w/ the combo and looking forward to get the red version eeeeeek! this has to stop!


Wow, you look fantastic. Love the shoes.


ennna said:


> I went to exchange my Brians yesterday because they had a production error and the shop still had one last pair of gris Bekkets, my size! So HAD to buy them right?  I noticed the Brians are more roomy in the front, I think because there's no second layer of leather underneath (there is at the front and the top, but most perforated parts are one layer). So these would probably be better for summer!


Of course you did  Congrats.


Bornsocialite26 said:


> Cant get enough of these bayleys! I think they look better w/ my leggings uniform!


You are right I love this look.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

mularice said:


> Erm, how amazing do you look for having 2 kids?!
> 
> The IM's look pretty too



awwwwwww! Thankie! my eldest is 9 and my daughter is 8mos old, I guess house chores and breastfeeding helps big time


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> I love that Bekket colour. Wishing I could have found them instead of my beige now.. But I guess a girl can never have too many pairs..!?



Exactly! My bf thinks I'm crazy because I keep buying them, but I wear them a lot so don't agree, haha! Wouldn't want to exchange my beige ones for these though, the beige are more quiet and both pairs go with outfits the other sometimes isn't right with. 

The shop (Mayke) also had one pair of beige Bazils size 39 left by the way.


----------



## mularice

ennna said:


> Exactly! My bf thinks I'm crazy because I keep buying them, but I wear them a lot so don't agree, haha! Wouldn't want to exchange my beige ones for these though, the beige are more quiet and both pairs go with outfits the other sometimes isn't right with.
> 
> The shop (Mayke) also had one pair of beige Bazils size 39 left by the way.


I'm just finding the beige a little harder to match with things than I thought. Blacks go with more things. And I think the grey would also match more things in my wardrobe. But hey, it's an excuse to go shopping and buy more things!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> awwwwwww! Thankie! my eldest is 9 and my daughter is 8mos old, I guess house chores and breastfeeding helps big time


Well something is helping because I have not had kids and I still look no where near as good as you! You are truly a yummy and trendy Mummy!


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> I'm just finding the beige a little harder to match with things than I thought. Blacks go with more things. And I think the grey would also match more things in my wardrobe. But hey, it's an excuse to go shopping and buy more things!
> 
> 
> Well something is helping because I have not had kids and I still look no where near as good as you! You are truly a yummy and trendy Mummy!



Yes the black are the easiest! My 'problem' with the beige ones is when I wear a beige sweater of white skirt for example, it's too 'beige' for my taste or with the skirt the colour really mismatches. The khaki Bobbys are also really easy! Haha yeah... always like that


----------



## mularice

ennna said:


> Yes the black are the easiest! My 'problem' with the beige ones is when I wear a beige sweater of white skirt for example, it's too 'beige' for my taste or with the skirt the colour really mismatches. The khaki Bobbys are also really easy! Haha yeah... always like that



That is EXACTLY my problem. The beige is like REALLY off, I can't find anything that is close to matching it. I think I will have to wear khaki and black colours the make them work and for the colour to be more of a statement. My problem is that I don't even wear denim.. that would be the best to match it really.


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> That is EXACTLY my problem. The beige is like REALLY off, I can't find anything that is close to matching it. I think I will have to wear khaki and black colours the make them work and for the colour to be more of a statement. My problem is that I don't even wear denim.. that would be the best to match it really.



oooh this is so funny! I love them with all black, haven't worn them with khaki but I'm sure that's also beautiful. I also never wear denim, except for some shirts! Right now I'm mostly wearing black tights but for spring/summer I would wear them with those soft loose trousers, black or print or something! I think I like 'natural' colours the best with them, so black/grey/khaki/taupe/dark red and green/navy and stuff like that. At least... for easy everyday wear! Colourblocking could be nice but too difficult in the morning haha!


----------



## mularice

ennna said:


> Yes the black are the easiest! My 'problem' with the beige ones is when I wear a beige sweater of white skirt for example, it's too 'beige' for my taste or with the skirt the colour really mismatches. The khaki Bobbys are also really easy! Haha yeah... always like that





ennna said:


> oooh this is so funny! I love them with all black, haven't worn them with khaki but I'm sure that's also beautiful. I also never wear denim, except for some shirts! Right now I'm mostly wearing black tights but for spring/summer I would wear them with those soft loose trousers, black or print or something! I think I like 'natural' colours the best with them, so black/grey/khaki/taupe/dark red and green/navy and stuff like that. At least... for easy everyday wear! Colourblocking could be nice but too difficult in the morning haha!


OMGosh thank you, you have given me better ideas! Burgundy and Navy, I just didn't even think. Clever bunny!


----------



## jacknoy

My pairs


----------



## tatertot

jacknoy said:


> My pairs



Great pic! I love how you arranged them and such a great array of colors


----------



## megt10

jacknoy said:


> My pairs



Love this pic!


----------



## etyc

jacknoy said:


> My pairs



Wow..... nice!


----------



## etyc

What do you guys think about Baltimore?  Seldom see you guys talking about it.  Am seriously considering to get a pair.


----------



## tanya devi

^^^ me too!! I've kind of been waiting to see more photos...


----------



## JDN

jacknoy said:


> My pairs



Love this photo!!!


----------



## JDN

Posted this pic in the bal moto thread but I guess I could post here too 
Love these shoes!!!


----------



## ennna

etyc said:


> What do you guys think about Baltimore?  Seldom see you guys talking about it.  Am seriously considering to get a pair.



For now, I don't like them. But haven't seen modelling pictures and that often changes my mind, haha! Would like to see those because I'm very curious! They probably would look nice with rolled up chinos or jeans


----------



## ilsecita

So I finally got around posting pics of my ciel bobbys after the color transfer  any advice would be amazing!


----------



## ilsecita

In happier news, here are my new wilas!


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> Posted this pic in the bal moto thread but I guess I could post here too
> Love these shoes!!!



I love them on you too! I love the all black so cool. I have new shoes arriving today. The Baya in black and the Basley Suede Tassel Bootie in Gris. We will see if they are keepers. Then tomorrow the Bobby in Lilas should arrive they are a 38 but since a 39 wasn't available thought I would see if they would work. I know the 38 fits my right foot (still waiting for Barneys to send me the correct shoes) we will see if it fits my left.


----------



## megt10

ilsecita said:


> In happier news, here are my new wilas!


Love these.


ilsecita said:


> So I finally got around posting pics of my ciel bobbys after the color transfer  any advice would be amazing!



I think I would take them to a cobbler and see what they can do to get the transfer off. Then I would spray them with a protectant or have the cobbler do it. I use Meltonian on all my suede. I am not sure it would prevent color transfer but it does prevent water and oil marks.


----------



## ljamie4

ilsecita said:


> In happier news, here are my new wilas!


 

Love them, shoe twin!!  i just ordered the same pair from RUBY and Tellulah! I cant wait to get them!  Are they comfy, true to size?? I sized up hair a size i hope they work


----------



## ilsecita

megt10 said:


> Love these.
> 
> 
> I think I would take them to a cobbler and see what they can do to get the transfer off. Then I would spray them with a protectant or have the cobbler do it. I use Meltonian on all my suede. I am not sure it would prevent color transfer but it does prevent water and oil marks.


 
Thank you! really happy I pulled the trigger on the Wilas! They look so awesome in most people but I didn't think I could pull them off. But this color is so easy I figured I had to get it!

Thanks for your advice! I will take them to the cobbler and see what they say. What meltonian formula do you use? Cream, paste, cleaner, etc? I need to order some! hehe




ljamie4 said:


> Love them, shoe twin!!  i just ordered the same pair from RUBY and Tellulah! I cant wait to get them!  Are they comfy, true to size?? I sized up hair a size i hope they work


 
Yay twinsies! They are comfy for sure. My bobbys are size 38 and I also got the Wilas in size 38. I am usually between 37.5 and 38 when it comes to shoes (although with some shoes I have done 37 and 38.5). Hope that helps!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

ilsecita said:


> In happier news, here are my new wilas!



Love! Where did you get them?


----------



## tatertot

ilsecita said:


> In happier news, here are my new wilas!



LOVE!!! I was thisclose to pulling the plug on a pair with the violet rim on Barneys a few days ago but went with the Bekkets on NAP instead. Willa's will be my next choice for sure, I love the detailing


----------



## ilsecita

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Love! Where did you get them?


 
Thank you! Got them at La Ree



tatertot said:


> LOVE!!! I was thisclose to pulling the plug on a pair with the violet rim on Barneys a few days ago but went with the Bekkets on NAP instead. Willa's will be my next choice for sure, I love the detailing


 
Ohh the ones with violet rim are so cool! Although the Bekkets are really awesome too! Enjoy your Bekkets


----------



## tatertot

ilsecita said:


> Thank you! Got them at La Ree
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh the ones with violet rim are so cool! Although the Bekkets are really awesome too! Enjoy your Bekkets



Thank you so much! They are my first pair and I can't wait. I honestly would have ordered the Willa's today but Barney's only had the size 7 available and I can't fit it. I'm so excited for these. I just love the casual/fab look

Congrats again on yours You ladies were my inspiration!


----------



## ilsecita

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much! They are my first pair and I can't wait. I honestly would have ordered the Willa's today but Barney's only had the size 7 available and I can't fit it. I'm so excited for these. I just love the casual/fab look
> 
> Congrats again on yours You ladies were my inspiration!


 
Thank you! Make sure to post pics of yours when they get to you! SO excited to see what you think


----------



## Apursuer

hey everyone, does your wila sneakers stretch? i jsut bought a size 7 my toes are right at the end but knowing most sneakers they stretch a bit.. the size 8 my feet were sliding down but when i wore my husbands thick socks it was ok... 
i stayed with the 7 only because maybe they will stretch, i dont wear thick socks in the spring.summer. Just want to know if anyones have stretched?


----------



## megt10

I got my Basley Suede Tassel Bootie, and they were too big in a size 39 which is what my bobbys are. I really liked the style so I ordered a 38 from NAP to make sure of the fit. La Garconne was a pain in returning plus expensive, about 22.00 since they don't provide a return label. I also got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable.


----------



## mularice

Apursuer said:


> hey everyone, does your wila sneakers stretch? i jsut bought a size 7 my toes are right at the end but knowing most sneakers they stretch a bit.. the size 8 my feet were sliding down but when i wore my husbands thick socks it was ok...
> i stayed with the 7 only because maybe they will stretch, i dont wear thick socks in the spring.summer. Just want to know if anyones have stretched?



This is the same situation for me. I'm usually a 36.5/37 so I ordered a 37. They are quite snug but the 38 felt a little roomy. They have stretched a little bit, they aren't uncomfortable but I can feel the suede giving. I have the Bekkets but they are essentially the same.


----------



## licforever

I order IM Batimore anyone already got a pair if you could post some picture of wearing them on, thank you very much


----------



## tanya devi

megt10 said:


> I got my Basley Suede Tassel Bootie, and they were too big in a size 39 which is what my bobbys are. I really liked the style so I ordered a 38 from NAP to make sure of the fit. La Garconne was a pain in returning plus expensive, about 22.00 since they don't provide a return label. I also got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable.


So happy you reordered Basley's in your true size! I too live in the desert and cannot believe how perfect these booties were all winter long!!! I practically wore them every day..


----------



## GlamGirly

Apursuer said:


> hey everyone, does your wila sneakers stretch? i jsut bought a size 7 my toes are right at the end but knowing most sneakers they stretch a bit.. the size 8 my feet were sliding down but when i wore my husbands thick socks it was ok...
> i stayed with the 7 only because maybe they will stretch, i dont wear thick socks in the spring.summer. Just want to know if anyones have stretched?


 
Yes, in my case they did stretch after wear. My toes were almost at the end as well but after wearing them they eased up a lot and now they fit me perfectly.


----------



## megt10

tanya devi said:


> So happy you reordered Basley's in your true size! I too live in the desert and cannot believe how perfect these booties were all winter long!!! I practically wore them every day..



I thought they were so cute, but I walked right out of them. Hope the 38 fits me better because I love the style. I got my Bobbys in Lilas today in a size 38 and while I prefer the 39 the 38 will be doable especially since I am sure they will stretch.


----------



## Apursuer

GlamGirly said:


> Yes, in my case they did stretch after wear. My toes were almost at the end as well but after wearing them they eased up a lot and now they fit me perfectly.


thank you!!


----------



## Apursuer

mularice said:


> This is the same situation for me. I'm usually a 36.5/37 so I ordered a 37. They are quite snug but the 38 felt a little roomy. They have stretched a little bit, they aren't uncomfortable but I can feel the suede giving. I have the Bekkets but they are essentially the same.


thank you!!


----------



## electrifyed

ilsecita said:


> So I finally got around posting pics of my ciel bobbys after the color transfer  any advice would be amazing!



same here, but than with my camel bobbys, really dont know what to do...


----------



## am2022

Love them meg !!! So cool and laid back !!


megt10 said:


> I got my Basley Suede Tassel Bootie, and they were too big in a size 39 which is what my bobbys are. I really liked the style so I ordered a 38 from NAP to make sure of the fit. La Garconne was a pain in returning plus expensive, about 22.00 since they don't provide a return label. I also got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable.


----------



## GlamGirly

Apursuer said:


> thank you!!


 
No problem. Just give it some time...like 2 weeks. Part of the "snugness" is that the toe is so tapered at the end. I wore them around the house with sport socks and at first I thought, "Oh, oh, I should have sized up" but then they eased up and now I'm really glad I did not size up.


----------



## Pembldon

Soooo, I called a couple of stores to ask which styles they'll be getting for AW13 and there's a new style called 'bluebell'. I've been told its a cross between the bobby/ Betty and the bekket as it has a Velcro strap. I know it comes in at least washed black, chalk and taupe. I'm not sure if its leather or suede. I am really hoping its leather, I want a weather proof trainer. Love my bobbys but they are looking wrecked after winter. Can't wait to see some images.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Love them meg !!! So cool and laid back !!



Thanks so much Amacasa.


----------



## licforever

just got the Baltimore 38 in black beige today, they are very comfortable all line in leather, heels a bit lower than my Boobys, betty and bekkett, i might get more colour, recommend you guys to get some baltimore, they are very fun.


----------



## megt10

tanya devi said:


> So happy you reordered Basley's in your true size! I too live in the desert and cannot believe how perfect these booties were all winter long!!! I practically wore them every day..





licforever said:


> just got the Baltimore 38 in black beige today, they are very comfortable all line in leather, heels a bit lower than my Boobys, betty and bekkett, i might get more colour, recommend you guys to get some baltimore, they are very fun.



Cute pics and your dog is adorable!


----------



## ennna

Pembldon said:


> Soooo, I called a couple of stores to ask which styles they'll be getting for AW13 and there's a new style called 'bluebell'. I've been told its a cross between the bobby/ Betty and the bekket as it has a Velcro strap. I know it comes in at least washed black, chalk and taupe. I'm not sure if its leather or suede. I am really hoping its leather, I want a weather proof trainer. Love my bobbys but they are looking wrecked after winter. Can't wait to see some images.



I think I've seen them at Espejto pre-orders, they're called 'blubell' there. They're nice but suede!


----------



## PHENOMENON

ennna said:


> I went to exchange my Brians yesterday because they had a production error and the shop still had one last pair of gris Bekkets, my size! So HAD to buy them right?  I noticed the Brians are more roomy in the front, I think because there's no second layer of leather underneath (there is at the front and the top, but most perforated parts are one layer). So these would probably be better for summer!



May I ask what was wrong with the Brians? Love the Gris  have them as well


----------



## ilsecita

licforever said:


> just got the Baltimore 38 in black beige today, they are very comfortable all line in leather, heels a bit lower than my Boobys, betty and bekkett, i might get more colour, recommend you guys to get some baltimore, they are very fun.



They look great! May need to track them down. Where did you get them? Btw your dog is SOOO cute!


----------



## ennna

PHENOMENON said:


> May I ask what was wrong with the Brians? Love the Gris  have them as well



Ahh I see them on your picture! Pretty!! There was some stitching done wrong that caused the leather on one side to bubble, it looked really ugly! But I didn't return them, just exchanged them for another 38 and those are fine. I don't think it's a "Brian" problem although they probably shouldn't have ended up in a shop! I really like that they're leather instead of suede. Are you thinking about buying them?


----------



## Pembldon

ennna said:


> I think I've seen them at Espejto pre-orders, they're called 'blubell' there. They're nice but suede!


Thanks, that annoying. Have you seen any images of leather sneakers in the bobby/ Betty shape?


----------



## ennna

Pembldon said:


> Thanks, that annoying. Have you seen any images of leather sneakers in the bobby/ Betty shape?



Yes that's the Blubell! They're pretty, maybe there will be leather ones but they were'nt on their website. You could look for this seasons Baya?


----------



## licforever

ilsecita said:


> They look great! May need to track them down. Where did you get them? Btw your dog is SOOO cute!


Got them from Mayke in Holland they have another 2 new colour arrival on Monday, should be in website now. I walk on them for an hour it's very comfortable, only negative it's difficult toout on and take off if compare to Bobby, but I think will get better in time.


----------



## afsweet

Does anybody know how much cheaper IM wedge sneakers are in France compared to in the US? Debating on getting a pair if/when we go to Paris this summer.


----------



## sydgirl

licforever said:


> just got the Baltimore 38 in black beige today, they are very comfortable all line in leather, heels a bit lower than my Boobys, betty and bekkett, i might get more colour, recommend you guys to get some baltimore, they are very fun.


Love your IM sneakers!!

Your dog is cute as!! What breed is it???


----------



## Straight-Laced

licforever said:


> just got the Baltimore 38 in black beige today, they are very comfortable all line in leather, heels a bit lower than my Boobys, betty and bekkett, i might get more colour, recommend you guys to get some baltimore, they are very fun.




These are fab!!!
Do you wear the same size in Baltimore as in Bobby/Betty?
And ITA - your dog is adorable


----------



## Pembldon

ennna said:


> Yes that's the Blubell! They're pretty, maybe there will be leather ones but they were'nt on their website. You could look for this seasons Baya?


Thanks, I tried the baya but they're not for me. Don't like the sole and shoe all one colour. Am stalking e bay for white Betty's and fingers crossed there'll be something similar next season. Popped into my local boutique that does IM yesterday and she says the bluebell are pony skin and there weren't many sneakers at all but matches said there are loads and there's lots of print and texture. I expect there'll be pictures in the next few weeks. Slightly off this thread but I did see the Serena clogs yesterday which are quite nice.


----------



## missrebecca

Mine have not stretched, I went up half size as they suggested and im glad I did cause I cant stand shoes too small


----------



## ennna

Pembldon said:


> Thanks, I tried the baya but they're not for me. Don't like the sole and shoe all one colour. Am stalking e bay for white Betty's and fingers crossed there'll be something similar next season. Popped into my local boutique that does IM yesterday and she says the bluebell are pony skin and there weren't many sneakers at all but matches said there are loads and there's lots of print and texture. I expect there'll be pictures in the next few weeks. Slightly off this thread but I did see the Serena clogs yesterday which are quite nice.



Hmm, that's weird! The Beketts I saw on Espejto (they're called Benett) were ponyskin and black suede. The ponyskin was where the canvas is at Bayleys. I think she will do lots of versions, just like she did every season! Betty's are pretty too  Let's hope you can get your hands on some Betty's or leather ones next season!


----------



## ennna

stephc005 said:


> Does anybody know how much cheaper IM wedge sneakers are in France compared to in the US? Debating on getting a pair if/when we go to Paris this summer.



They're the EU price, so right now that's for most of them 395 euro. I'm not sure whether you'll have to pay taxes at all of the EU webshops but they sell them at the same price.


----------



## Ilgin

licforever said:


> just got the Baltimore 38 in black beige today, they are very comfortable all line in leather, heels a bit lower than my Boobys, betty and bekkett, i might get more colour, recommend you guys to get some baltimore, they are very fun.



Cute!


----------



## ljamie4

Hey - I got my wilas yesterday and i had the same issue with them being snug not too much but i can feel after long period i will feel the numbness, lol.  I hope they stretch soon but i love them otherwise!

Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Wanted to share my Brian's. I absolutely adore them.


----------



## lisabmiller

Do your Briens run smaller (shorter) than normal IM boots?


----------



## PiggyB

QUESTION!....What is the largest size the IM sneakers run in? I have been eyeing these for a WHILE now (the brians I believe) but I am absolutely unsure if they even run in my size....im a US 11 IT 41/42.....im praying to the shoe gods starting NOW *Crosses fingers*


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2118548
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my Brian's. I absolutely adore them.



They are so cute and look great on you. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

Well I got my replacement pair of Bobbys in Jaune from Barneys yesterday. The first pair they sent was a left size 39 and a right size 38. The new pair looked shopworn. There was a spot on the left toe that looked like a rub mark, and the suede was thinner there like at any minute you were going to get a hole in the toe. The box was dirty and ripped, and the shoes were not carefully packed either. I needless to say called immediately and told them to pick them up and issue a refund to my card. I don't think I will be ordering from Barneys again unless they are my last resort. I then went to La Garconne and was glad that they still had them available.  I ordered from them so hopefully I will have them next week. On the upside I saved almost 50.00 in tax by getting them from La Garconne. I didn't know about that site prior to my first order with Barneys.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

lisabmiller said:


> Do your Briens run smaller (shorter) than normal IM boots?



This is my only pair but I wear a 39 and my Brian's are a 40 and are about .5 too big but comfortably so. HTH.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Are the Bobby's still being made in black? I can't seem to find it in black anywhere.


----------



## HandbagAngel

lisabmiller said:


> Do your Briens run smaller (shorter) than normal IM boots?



Hi Lisa, I only have one pair of IM boots - Dicker, and they are the same size of my Brian and Betty.  I am ER 37/37.5, and Brian 38 fits me perfectly.


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> Well I got my replacement pair of Bobbys in Jaune from Barneys yesterday. The first pair they sent was a left size 39 and a right size 38. The new pair looked shopworn. There was a spot on the left toe that looked like a rub mark, and the suede was thinner there like at any minute you were going to get a hole in the toe. The box was dirty and ripped, and the shoes were not carefully packed either. I needless to say called immediately and told them to pick them up and issue a refund to my card. I don't think I will be ordering from Barneys again unless they are my last resort. I then went to La Garconne and was glad that they still had them available.  I ordered from them so hopefully I will have them next week. On the upside I saved almost 50.00 in tax by getting them from La Garconne. I didn't know about that site prior to my first order with Barneys.



Sorry to hear but yay for saving $50!!!!  can't wait to see you in them!!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> Well I got my replacement pair of Bobbys in Jaune from Barneys yesterday. The first pair they sent was a left size 39 and a right size 38. The new pair looked shopworn. There was a spot on the left toe that looked like a rub mark, and the suede was thinner there like at any minute you were going to get a hole in the toe. The box was dirty and ripped, and the shoes were not carefully packed either. I needless to say called immediately and told them to pick them up and issue a refund to my card. I don't think I will be ordering from Barneys again unless they are my last resort. I then went to La Garconne and was glad that they still had them available.  I ordered from them so hopefully I will have them next week. On the upside I saved almost 50.00 in tax by getting them from La Garconne. I didn't know about that site prior to my first order with Barneys.


Wow, you've had some bad luck with Barneys! I've read a few others having issues with IM sneakers with Barneys too. It is strange since they usually are very careful with their shoes.

La Garconne is nice since you save $50! They wrap their shoes really carefully too. So hopefully these will come to you ok. I can't wait to see them on you! This color is perfect for ya!


----------



## tatertot

PiggyB said:


> QUESTION!....What is the largest size the IM sneakers run in? I have been eyeing these for a WHILE now (the brians I believe) but I am absolutely unsure if they even run in my size....im a US 11 IT 41/42.....im praying to the shoe gods starting NOW *Crosses fingers*



 I *believe* a 41, someone please correct me if I'm wrong. 



megt10 said:


> Well I got my replacement pair of Bobbys in Jaune from Barneys yesterday. The first pair they sent was a left size 39 and a right size 38. The new pair looked shopworn. There was a spot on the left toe that looked like a rub mark, and the suede was thinner there like at any minute you were going to get a hole in the toe. The box was dirty and ripped, and the shoes were not carefully packed either. I needless to say called immediately and told them to pick them up and issue a refund to my card. I don't think I will be ordering from Barneys again unless they are my last resort. I then went to La Garconne and was glad that they still had them available.  I ordered from them so hopefully I will have them next week. On the upside I saved almost 50.00 in tax by getting them from La Garconne. I didn't know about that site prior to my first order with Barneys.



I had a very similar experience except it was with Net A Porter. I ordered my first pair of Bekket's a few weeks ago and they were supposed to be the off-white color. When I received them I could tell right off they were a return as the box was beat up and stained and the shoes were just tossed in the box on top of the shoe stuffing, dustbags and regular tissue. I doubt seriously they even looked in the box before shipping but I digress... I thought, huh that's a funny off white color and sure enough I turn the box and they are Beige (which was my preferred color anyway) but at that point I was just happy they were the same size and an actual pair. I'm wanting more already but I won't be buying from NaP again, who knows what will come  It's a bummer too because that was my first ever order from them and after all the rave reviews I'd heard I expected better.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> They are so cute and look great on you. Congrats.


Thanks meg! Holy cow are they comfortable!


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> Sorry to hear but yay for saving $50!!!!  can't wait to see you in them!!!!


I know yeah for the savings but I should be wearing them already. My original order was almost a month ago. Though as you know it isn't like I have nothing else to wear .


tb-purselover said:


> Wow, you've had some bad luck with Barneys! I've read a few others having issues with IM sneakers with Barneys too. It is strange since they usually are very careful with their shoes.
> 
> La Garconne is nice since you save $50! They wrap their shoes really carefully too. So hopefully these will come to you ok. I can't wait to see them on you! This color is perfect for ya!


I know. I have always had good luck with Barneys, but I don't think I have ever ordered shoes from them before. I am sure that the shoes from La Garconne will be fine. This will be my 3rd pair from them, actually my 4th but 1 pair went back due to being too large. I need to take some pics but will wait until the family is complete. I have the Lilas, Craie, the Baya in black. Jaune is coming Wednesday as well as and the Basley from NAP this evening. 


tatertot said:


> I *believe* a 41, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very similar experience except it was with Net A Porter. I ordered my first pair of Bekket's a few weeks ago and they were supposed to be the off-white color. When I received them I could tell right off they were a return as the box was beat up and stained and the shoes were just tossed in the box on top of the shoe stuffing, dustbags and regular tissue. I doubt seriously they even looked in the box before shipping but I digress... I thought, huh that's a funny off white color and sure enough I turn the box and they are Beige (which was my preferred color anyway) but at that point I was just happy they were the same size and an actual pair. I'm wanting more already but I won't be buying from NaP again, who knows what will come  It's a bummer too because that was my first ever order from them and after all the rave reviews I'd heard I expected better.


Wow, that is really disturbing to hear. I love NAP they are my first choice to order from. I have never had a problem with any item I have ever ordered from them and I have ordered a lot, lol. I have the Basley coming from them this evening. I will let you know how they work out.


----------



## grazia

JDN said:


> Posted this pic in the bal moto thread but I guess I could post here too
> Love these shoes!!!



Hi I like these. What are they called and are they leather?


----------



## tatertot

megt10 said:


> Wow, that is really disturbing to hear. I love NAP they are my first choice to order from. I have never had a problem with any item I have ever ordered from them and I have ordered a lot, lol. I have the Basley coming from them this evening. I will let you know how they work out.



 Hopefully I had just had a one-off bad experience with that order. I've got my fingers crossed your Basley's will be perfect I've really only heard wonderful things about Net a Porter so I was quite surprised with what arrived. I'm always in love with something they have so likely I'll give them another chance, especially if you'd reccomend them for IM's as I'm after another pair already:shame: Hubby and I are taking our little guy to breakfast tomorrow and I can hardly wait to wear them again. My son calls them my "rock star" shoes lol


----------



## tb-purselover

I have the Lilas too! I loooove them. The color is so pretty and it is amazingly neutral. It goes with a lot of stuff in my wardrobe. I would love to see your family pics with all your new IMs together!



megt10 said:


> I know yeah for the savings but I should be wearing them already. My original order was almost a month ago. Though as you know it isn't like I have nothing else to wear .
> 
> I know. I have always had good luck with Barneys, but I don't think I have ever ordered shoes from them before. I am sure that the shoes from La Garconne will be fine. This will be my 3rd pair from them, actually my 4th but 1 pair went back due to being too large. I need to take some pics but will wait until the family is complete. *I have the Lilas*, Craie, the Baya in black. Jaune is coming Wednesday as well as and the Basley from NAP this evening.
> 
> Wow, that is really disturbing to hear. I love NAP they are my first choice to order from. I have never had a problem with any item I have ever ordered from them and I have ordered a lot, lol. I have the Basley coming from them this evening. I will let you know how they work out.


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> I know yeah for the savings but I should be wearing them already. My original order was almost a month ago. Though as you know it isn't like I have nothing else to wear .
> 
> I know. I have always had good luck with Barneys, but I don't think I have ever ordered shoes from them before. I am sure that the shoes from La Garconne will be fine. This will be my 3rd pair from them, actually my 4th but 1 pair went back due to being too large. I need to take some pics but will wait until the family is complete. I have the Lilas, Craie, the Baya in black. Jaune is coming Wednesday as well as and the Basley from NAP this evening.
> 
> Wow, that is really disturbing to hear. I love NAP they are my first choice to order from. I have never had a problem with any item I have ever ordered from them and I have ordered a lot, lol. I have the Basley coming from them this evening. I will let you know how they work out.



Lol....have you counted how many pairs of shoes you have? Just curious lol


----------



## JDN

tatertot said:


> I *believe* a 41, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very similar experience except it was with Net A Porter. I ordered my first pair of Bekket's a few weeks ago and they were supposed to be the off-white color. When I received them I could tell right off they were a return as the box was beat up and stained and the shoes were just tossed in the box on top of the shoe stuffing, dustbags and regular tissue. I doubt seriously they even looked in the box before shipping but I digress... I thought, huh that's a funny off white color and sure enough I turn the box and they are Beige (which was my preferred color anyway) but at that point I was just happy they were the same size and an actual pair. I'm wanting more already but I won't be buying from NaP again, who knows what will come  It's a bummer too because that was my first ever order from them and after all the rave reviews I'd heard I expected better.



How strange! I've always had good experiences with NAP...


----------



## JDN

grazia said:


> Hi I like these. What are they called and are they leather?



Thanks  They are the beketts in noir


----------



## megt10

tatertot said:


> Hopefully I had just had a one-off bad experience with that order. I've got my fingers crossed your Basley's will be perfect I've really only heard wonderful things about Net a Porter so I was quite surprised with what arrived. I'm always in love with something they have so likely I'll give them another chance, especially if you'd reccomend them for IM's as I'm after another pair already:shame: Hubby and I are taking our little guy to breakfast tomorrow and I can hardly wait to wear them again. My son calls them my "rock star" shoes lol


My Basleys arrived perfectly packed but unfortunately this style just doesn't work for me. I sized down to a 38 because the 39's were so big I walked right out of them. The 38's would have worked except my heel still slipped out and being a smaller size the zipper was rubbing against my heel. Oh well. 


tb-purselover said:


> I have the Lilas too! I loooove them. The color is so pretty and it is amazingly neutral. It goes with a lot of stuff in my wardrobe. I would love to see your family pics with all your new IMs together!


I loved the color of the Lilas. I got them in a 38 even though 39's fit a bit better since the 38 wasn't available. I knew that the 38 would work though since Barneys had sent a 38 and a 39 shoe. I am thinking I am going to break them in today.


JDN said:


> Lol....have you counted how many pairs of shoes you have? Just curious lol



Oh god no  I can tell you that each of my shoe cabinets hold 36 shoes. They are full. I have moved my boots to the office closet to hang out with my motos and I have taken over the top of my DH's closet with shoes. I also have a few pair  tucked in my wardrobes as well.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Hi everyone! 
I'm considering getting the Bekkat beige suede sneakers. 
Owners are they comfy, run TTS, and do they get dirty easily? Thx


----------



## Darbanville

Hi! 

I just signed up to talk along in this thread...I scrolled through the whole thread to see the pictures you've been posting!
I've been in doubt for over a year and I finally decided to purchase a pair of IM wedge sneakers.
I ordered the bekket beige and they will arrive tuesday or wednesday. I will make pictures ofcourse!
I'm from belgium, so please excuse me if my english has mistakes!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Okay found a pair I really love, it's between Gold or red trim!


----------



## tb-purselover

Darbanville said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just signed up to talk along in this thread...I scrolled through the whole thread to see the pictures you've been posting!
> I've been in doubt for over a year and I finally decided to purchase a pair of IM wedge sneakers.
> I ordered the bekket beige and they will arrive tuesday or wednesday. I will make pictures ofcourse!
> I'm from belgium, so please excuse me if my english has mistakes!



Hi and welcome! Congrats on your first pair of IM sneakers! You will love them. Please post pics and let us know your thoughts when they arrive! I don't have the beige, but I am considering for next season or so!



Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay found a pair I really love, it's between Gold or red trim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121929
> View attachment 2121930



Oooo, tough choice. I like both of them. Which would go with your wardrobe more? Which one do you like more?


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> I loved the color of the Lilas. I got them in a 38 even though 39's fit a bit better since the 38 wasn't available. I knew that the 38 would work though since Barneys had sent a 38 and a 39 shoe. I am thinking I am going to break them in today.



If you decide to break them in today please post pics! I would love to see how you style them .


----------



## Darbanville

Thanks, I'm sure I'll adore them! 
My sister doesn't like them at all, haha! 
I'll post pictures as soon as they've arrived  I really can't wait!


----------



## Darbanville

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay found a pair I really love, it's between Gold or red trim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121929


----------



## Lvgirl71

I'm leaving towards the gold ones thinking they will be more neutral! The red ones are nice too I saw on NAP. Decisions &#128541;


----------



## retrofaxie

I got these I would say over 1.5 months ago I can't remember. The lighter ones are 38, the darker 39. I mentioned this before the 39 this season fits more snug than the 39 from last season. Flash and no flash, no flash is more accurate. The last pic is not mine it's wendy from    nitrolicious.com she had hers from the denim release last year mid or summer?  Can't remember


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> My Basleys arrived perfectly packed but unfortunately this style just doesn't work for me. I sized down to a 38 because the 39's were so big I walked right out of them. The 38's would have worked except my heel still slipped out and being a smaller size the zipper was rubbing against my heel. Oh well.
> 
> I loved the color of the Lilas. I got them in a 38 even though 39's fit a bit better since the 38 wasn't available. I knew that the 38 would work though since Barneys had sent a 38 and a 39 shoe. I am thinking I am going to break them in today.
> 
> 
> Oh god no  I can tell you that each of my shoe cabinets hold 36 shoes. They are full. I have moved my boots to the office closet to hang out with my motos and I have taken over the top of my DH's closet with shoes. I also have a few pair  tucked in my wardrobes as well.



Omg!!! Lol


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> If you decide to break them in today please post pics! I would love to see how you style them .


Oh I am sorry, I did wear them for the first time yesterday but didn't get pics, meant to but just got so busy. I wore them with my black Etoille jeans with the white/red stripe down the side, black tank, pink lightweight cashmere hoodies and my SQ Cyclone. As the weather heated up just kept peeling off the layers. It looked really cute though. They were really comfortable, and now I am thinking maybe I should have gone for the 38's in all my Bobby shoes. Oh well that is what padding is for if they 39's stretch out.


JDN said:


> Omg!!! Lol


I know right, LOL. What can I say, I got a thing for shoes Good thing that DH is a minimalist. More room for me 


retrofaxie said:


> I got these I would say over 1.5 months ago I can't remember. The lighter ones are 38, the darker 39. I mentioned this before the 39 this season fits more snug than the 39 from last season. Flash and no flash, no flash is more accurate. The last pic is not mine it's wendy from    nitrolicious.com she had hers from the denim release last year mid or summer?  Can't remember


I love the look of these shoes.


----------



## Darbanville

@ Magt10; looks like you've got a great collection! 

@ LVgirl71 ; the ones with gold are more neutral indeed...I woud only take the red ones if your wardobe has lots of bright colours

@ retrofaxie : do you have modelling pics of de those denims? The store I got my beige bekkets from also has the denims in my size, I love them,but I wouldn't know what clothes to match them with!


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> Oh I am sorry, I did wear them for the first time yesterday but didn't get pics, meant to but just got so busy. I wore them with my black Etoille jeans with the white/red stripe down the side, black tank, pink lightweight cashmere hoodies and my SQ Cyclone. As the weather heated up just kept peeling off the layers. It looked really cute though. They were really comfortable, and now I am thinking maybe I should have gone for the 38's in all my Bobby shoes. Oh well that is what padding is for if they 39's stretch out.


Oh no worries. Not like I ever find time to stop and snap a pic lol. 

The outfit sounds super cute! Perfectly casual chic.


----------



## retrofaxie

Darbanville said:


> @ Magt10; looks like you've got a great collection!
> 
> @ LVgirl71 ; the ones with gold are more neutral indeed...I woud only take the red ones if your wardobe has lots of bright colours
> 
> @ retrofaxie : do you have modelling pics of de those denims? The store I got my beige bekkets from also has the denims in my size, I love them,but I wouldn't know what clothes to match them with!



sorry i dont have modeling pics, and i lost my phone last night, and i really or hardly use my camera. i am looking for the gris bobby i took too long to decide and now i cant find a 38.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Okay I ordered the red trim ones from NAP! After looking at many photos the gold ones didn't stand out, kinda blah.


----------



## megt10

Darbanville said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just signed up to talk along in this thread...I scrolled through the whole thread to see the pictures you've been posting!
> I've been in doubt for over a year and I finally decided to purchase a pair of IM wedge sneakers.
> I ordered the bekket beige and they will arrive tuesday or wednesday. I will make pictures ofcourse!
> I'm from belgium, so please excuse me if my english has mistakes!



Congrats on the shoes I can't wait to see them.


----------



## megt10

Darbanville said:


> @ Magt10; looks like you've got a great collection!
> 
> @ LVgirl71 ; the ones with gold are more neutral indeed...I woud only take the red ones if your wardobe has lots of bright colours
> 
> @ retrofaxie : do you have modelling pics of de those denims? The store I got my beige bekkets from also has the denims in my size, I love them,but I wouldn't know what clothes to match them with!


Thank you. I love shoes.


tb-purselover said:


> Oh no worries. Not like I ever find time to stop and snap a pic lol.
> 
> The outfit sounds super cute! Perfectly casual chic.


Thanks TB, yeah it was kinda cute and got a compliment on the shoes.


Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay I ordered the red trim ones from NAP! After looking at many photos the gold ones didn't stand out, kinda blah.
> View attachment 2122913



Red would have been my vote. Can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## Lvgirl71

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I love shoes.
> 
> Thanks TB, yeah it was kinda cute and got a compliment on the shoes.
> 
> 
> Red would have been my vote. Can't wait to see them on you.



Hey Megt, 
Nice to see you here! I can't wait to get them, thinking of the diff outfits to wear them with


----------



## Darbanville

I find it really hard to decide on outfits...I'm not such a fashion person actually... Well, that's not true, I do am fashionable with and on my horses. They have more things to wear than I do  
I'm going to check the forum and blogs to get some inspiration, but I think some shopping will be needed!


----------



## ennna

Darbanville said:


> I find it really hard to decide on outfits...I'm not such a fashion person actually... Well, that's not true, I do am fashionable with and on my horses. They have more things to wear than I do
> I'm going to check the forum and blogs to get some inspiration, but I think some shopping will be needed!



you should check www.leblogdebetty.com
She also has them, not the off-white ones but the ones with the trimming (if I remember correctly the red) and black ones. I love them with short silky skirts and big sweaters (but then... that's almost my uniform haha!) or skinny jeans/leather pants, or just loose pants with a nice top and blazer or soft blouse!


----------



## petot

Can Anyone with the basley tell me if they run TTS, big or on a small side? I just saw the gris color, and kinda bumped that I missed them!
I wear US 7 and have the dickers in 37.. should I stick with the 37 in the baskel as well?
Looks like they all are sold out in the 37s, LaGarconne still have them in the 38


----------



## ennna

petot said:


> Can Anyone with the basley tell me if they run TTS, big or on a small side? I just saw the gris color, and kinda bumped that I missed them!
> I wear US 7 and have the dickers in 37.. should I stick with the 37 in the baskel as well?
> Looks like they all are sold out in the 37s, LaGarconne still have them in the 38



I don't have Basleys but I'm a 38 in IM sneakers. I'm usually a EU 37.5 or 38 and UK5, so you would probably need a 38. I don't own dickers but would probably take a 37 in them since they run big. I hope someone can tell you how the Basleys run, otherwise I would just order the 38!


----------



## tanya devi

petot said:


> Can Anyone with the basley tell me if they run TTS, big or on a small side? I just saw the gris color, and kinda bumped that I missed them!
> I wear US 7 and have the dickers in 37.. should I stick with the 37 in the baskel as well?
> Looks like they all are sold out in the 37s, LaGarconne still have them in the 38


The Basley's stretch out quickly.. If anything I would size down to a 36 if they still have them.. HTH


----------



## Darbanville

ennna said:


> you should check http://www.leblogdebetty.com
> She also has them, not the off-white ones but the ones with the trimming (if I remember correctly the red) and black ones. I love them with short silky skirts and big sweaters (but then... that's almost my uniform haha!) or skinny jeans/leather pants, or just loose pants with a nice top and blazer or soft blouse!


 
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Darbanville

This forum is not good for me...especially not for my wallet!
I'm falling in love with the dicker boots as well and I haven't even received my bekkets yet.


----------



## Darbanville

Have you seen the limited edition sneaker already?


----------



## megt10

petot said:


> Can Anyone with the basley tell me if they run TTS, big or on a small side? I just saw the gris color, and kinda bumped that I missed them!
> I wear US 7 and have the dickers in 37.. should I stick with the 37 in the baskel as well?
> Looks like they all are sold out in the 37s, LaGarconne still have them in the 38



I ordered the 39 originally I am a 38.5 in most shoes. I sent them back because they were too big. I was able to walk right out of them. Then I ordered the 38 and they fit much better but were still too big in the ankle and the zipper was rubbing against my heel. So they had to go back too. If you are normally a 37 I would go with a 37, I think the 38 will be too big. I probably could have padded the 39 but was hoping the 38 would be a better fit. I have the Bobby in both a 38 and 39 and both work for me.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Lilas again yesterday to run errands these are the pair I got in the 38.


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lilas again yesterday to run errands these are the pair I got in the 38.



Eggplant and lilas...such a great match!!!


----------



## Pao9

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lilas again yesterday to run errands these are the pair I got in the 38.



Livre tour jacket!


----------



## Pao9

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lilas again yesterday to run errands these are the pair I got in the 38.



Sorry meant to say Love your jacket!!!


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> Eggplant and lilas...such a great match!!!


Thanks JDN. They look great with my mini Pom too.


Pao9 said:


> Sorry meant to say Love your jacket!!!



Thanks so much.


----------



## Darbanville

I love your whole outfit! Great combination


----------



## mishwicked

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lilas again yesterday to run errands these are the pair I got in the 38.



LOVE the color and that jacket.. wow.


----------



## megt10

Darbanville said:


> I love your whole outfit! Great combination





mishwicked said:


> LOVE the color and that jacket.. wow.



Thanks so much ladies. I wore my Craie Bobbys yesterday. Wish I had gotten a pic. Today my Jaune Bobbys are set to arrive for the 3rd time.


----------



## petot

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. I wore my Craie Bobbys yesterday. Wish I had gotten a pic. Today my Jaune Bobbys are set to arrive for the 3rd time.


Meg, i want to see the jaune bobbys , please!!


----------



## megt10

petot said:


> Meg, i want to see the jaune bobbys , please!!



I just got them and they are perfect! Will try an get a pic today for you.


----------



## Darbanville

Just got a message that my bekkets will be on their way tomorrow! They will be here tomorrow in the afternoon or friday in the morning. I am SO excited!!


----------



## Pembldon

Hi, I'm after a bit of advise. I've been desperate to get a pair of Betty's for ages. I'm a 40 but have an opportunity to get a 39. Has anyone had shoes professionally stretched successfully or should I leave it? I have the bobbys in a 40 and they have given a lot and I'll be wearing these with much thinner socks or pop socks for summer but I don't know if I'm just trying to convince myself. Did anyone feel the Betty's stretched more than the bobby? Tia


----------



## Misstake7198

Just got these, super excited!


----------



## Misstake7198

Sorry for doubled pictures, I don't know why it happened!


----------



## megt10

Darbanville said:


> Just got a message that my bekkets will be on their way tomorrow! They will be here tomorrow in the afternoon or friday in the morning. I am SO excited!!


Thats awesome. Can't wait to see them on you.


Misstake7198 said:


> Just got these, super excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126681
> 
> View attachment 2126682



They look so good on you. I just love these with the red stripe.


----------



## megt10

petot said:


> Meg, i want to see the jaune bobbys , please!!



Here you go Petot. I had a hard time getting the color right in the photo of me they are closer to the color taken on its box.


----------



## megt10

Here is my family photos!


----------



## Misstake7198

megt10 said:


> Thats awesome. Can't wait to see them on you.
> 
> 
> They look so good on you. I just love these with the red stripe.



Thank you Meg! I love your collection!! I would die to have a closet like yours!


----------



## Darbanville

Wauw, they look great!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay Meg! I'm so glad you finally got your jaune bobbys! The third time is a charm . The yellow is so perfect for you! I love it with your bmoto in the bmoto thread too .

Beautiful family pic. Thank you for taking the time to post them. I love your IM collection.



megt10 said:


> Here you go Petot. I had a hard time getting the color right in the photo of me they are closer to the color taken on its box.





megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!


----------



## megt10

Misstake7198 said:


> Thank you Meg! I love your collection!! I would die to have a closet like yours!


Thank you so much. I still can't believe I have this closet either.


Darbanville said:


> Wauw, they look great!!


Thank you.


tb-purselover said:


> Yay Meg! I'm so glad you finally got your jaune bobbys! The third time is a charm . The yellow is so perfect for you! I love it with your bmoto in the bmoto thread too .
> 
> Beautiful family pic. Thank you for taking the time to post them. I love your IM collection.



Thanks TB, I am kinda hooked, lol. I love the way they look with my motos.


----------



## Darbanville

if I would own a closet like that, I would just sit there and watch it...all day long...


----------



## jellylicious

megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!



wow Meg-you went to town! Awesome collection! You look great in them. And i need to reno my closet-yours is TDF!!! You are giving me ideas.


----------



## megt10

Darbanville said:


> if I would own a closet like that, I would just sit there and watch it...all day long...


I wish I had the time 


jellylicious said:


> wow Meg-you went to town! Awesome collection! You look great in them. And i need to reno my closet-yours is TDF!!! You are giving me ideas.



Thanks Jellylicious. Glad that I can help with ideas. When I first decided to do the closet reno I got a lot of ideas from several closets posted on tpf.


----------



## petot

megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!


Wowza, Meg!! What a great colors you have there ! 
Have you tried the dickers yet?


----------



## tonkamama

love your new family members!!  



megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!




Lovely collection *meg*!!!  
The jaune Bobbys are my faves and I love this colour on you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got these, super excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126681
> 
> View attachment 2126682




Love these - so pretty!!!


----------



## megt10

petot said:


> Wowza, Meg!! What a great colors you have there !
> Have you tried the dickers yet?


No I haven't tried them yet. Sizing suggestions if I wear a 39 in the Bobby.


tonkamama said:


> love your new family members!!


Thanks Tonka. I am just loving theses. They are so comfy and yet versatile. 


Straight-Laced said:


> Lovely collection *meg*!!!
> The jaune Bobbys are my faves and I love this colour on you.



Thank you. I love the Jaune too they are all so different in color that I am pretty much set for any outfit. One thing I love about the Lilas is I am not as concerned that they will show dirt the way the light colors will. Of course my black shoes are all leather so no worries there either.


----------



## Darbanville

My beige bekkets have just arrived! I'm sooo happy, they are perfect!! 
I'll make pictures a soon as I get home (had them delivered at work)
Now I'm wondering what product i should use to protect them from rain and dirt...


----------



## Lvgirl71

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got these, super excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126681
> 
> View attachment 2126682



Super cute, we are Twins! Did you buy them from NAP? What are you wearing them with?


----------



## Isabelfan

My new sneakers!


----------



## megt10

Isabelfan said:


> My new sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128703



These are so cute.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Limited edition .. My friend told me that her SA ( in IM Hong Kong) says they are available now did pre order


----------



## megt10

mimi_glasshouse said:


> View attachment 2128722
> 
> 
> Limited edition .. My friend told me that her SA ( in IM Hong Kong) says they are available now did pre order



I want these


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi, 

Does any of you know if this page is legit? Thanks so much!

http://www.isabelmarantsalesneakers.com


----------



## Isabelfan

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any of you know if this page is legit? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.isabelmarantsalesneakers.com



Not good news if u ask me. &#128556;


----------



## Lvgirl71

Just had to share my new IM Wila in Rouge! They are comfy and nice, feels perfect right out of box, no need to break in. I like how they are a stone taupe color inside of cream or beige, I was worried they would be too light! 
I wear a size 8 US and 39 in these.i like the adjustable inside Velcro strap ESP since I have skinny ankles


----------



## ILoveC

megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!


Love your shoes and your closet!  Wear in the best of health. !


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone see the Beckett in black size 8? Thanks.


----------



## jacknoy

tatertot said:


> Great pic! I love how you arranged them and such a great array of colors



Thank you


----------



## JDN

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got these, super excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126681
> 
> View attachment 2126682



Ooohh!!! Love those!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Took a quick shot of my Wila sneakers!


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!



Beautiful family


----------



## JDN

Darbanville said:


> My beige bekkets have just arrived! I'm sooo happy, they are perfect!!
> I'll make pictures a soon as I get home (had them delivered at work)
> Now I'm wondering what product i should use to protect them from rain and dirt...



Congrats!
Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## JDN

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just had to share my new IM Wila in Rouge! They are comfy and nice, feels perfect right out of box, no need to break in. I like how they are a stone taupe color inside of cream or beige, I was worried they would be too light!
> I wear a size 8 US and 39 in these.i like the adjustable inside Velcro strap ESP since I have skinny ankles
> View attachment 2128968



Congrats LV!!! I saw those at nm this week and fell in love....glad I was able to talk myself out of it as I really don't need more than 2 pairs....do I? Lol


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:


> Congrats LV!!! I saw those at nm this week and fell in love....glad I was able to talk myself out of it as I really don't need more than 2 pairs....do I? Lol



Thanks JDN, you do need them, I think they will go with everything! Do your NM in Dallas has them? My store doesn't carry them  
I would like to get the all blk ones too if I could find them. Looks like they are sold out!


----------



## megt10

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just had to share my new IM Wila in Rouge! They are comfy and nice, feels perfect right out of box, no need to break in. I like how they are a stone taupe color inside of cream or beige, I was worried they would be too light!
> I wear a size 8 US and 39 in these.i like the adjustable inside Velcro strap ESP since I have skinny ankles
> View attachment 2128968


I really like these.


ILoveC said:


> Love your shoes and your closet!  Wear in the best of health. !


Thank you so much.


Lvgirl71 said:


> Took a quick shot of my Wila sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129600


They look fantastic on you, LV.


JDN said:


> Beautiful family


Thanks JDN.


JDN said:


> Congrats LV!!! I saw those at nm this week and fell in love....glad I was able to talk myself out of it as* I really don't need more than 2 pairs....do I?* Lol



Ummm yes, besides when has not needing ever stopped either of us?


----------



## mularice

Hi Ladies! I've been trying to come up with some different outfits for  my beige Bekkets - bit of a tough time matching the colour and weather  has been pretty awful so just been stuck in leggings! But I put together this really simple outfit - just a tee from H&M and some leather shorts and an Alexander McQueen scarf. But I quite like how it looks for a relaxed non fussy outfit.


----------



## LeeLee1098

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been trying to come up with some different outfits for  my beige Bekkets - bit of a tough time matching the colour and weather  has been pretty awful so just been stuck in leggings! But I put together this really simple outfit - just a tee from H&M and some leather shorts and an Alexander McQueen scarf. But I quite like how it looks for a relaxed non fussy outfit.




Love this!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been trying to come up with some different outfits for  my beige Bekkets - bit of a tough time matching the colour and weather  has been pretty awful so just been stuck in leggings! But I put together this really simple outfit - just a tee from H&M and some leather shorts and an Alexander McQueen scarf. But I quite like how it looks for a relaxed non fussy outfit.



You look so cute. Love the outfit with the shoes.


----------



## Pao9

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been trying to come up with some different outfits for  my beige Bekkets - bit of a tough time matching the colour and weather  has been pretty awful so just been stuck in leggings! But I put together this really simple outfit - just a tee from H&M and some leather shorts and an Alexander McQueen scarf. But I quite like how it looks for a relaxed non fussy outfit.



Thanks for sharing! Sure cute!


----------



## Lvgirl71

LeeLee1098 said:


> Love this!



Looks great on you, I any wait to try it with shorts too. It's nice to see it worn with a few dressy things.


----------



## JDN

megt10 said:


> I really like these.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> They look fantastic on you, LV.
> 
> Thanks JDN.
> 
> 
> Ummm yes, besides when has not needing ever stopped either of us?



Lol....well, that's how I went from 1 bal moto to 9 in a matter of a year...now it could change to 10 after today if you can convince me that marine and cyclone are different enough....lol


----------



## JDN

Lvgirl71 said:


> Thanks JDN, you do need them, I think they will go with everything! Do your NM in Dallas has them? My store doesn't carry them
> I would like to get the all blk ones too if I could find them. Looks like they are sold out!



Lol...yes my nm has them. Ever since Barney's closed down last month, the nm store here has started to carry alot more designers....I do miss Barney's tho

I find myself wearing the black ones the most....although my black ones have the tan sole....so it's not completely black....if u can find a pair, u def need it


----------



## JDN

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been trying to come up with some different outfits for  my beige Bekkets - bit of a tough time matching the colour and weather  has been pretty awful so just been stuck in leggings! But I put together this really simple outfit - just a tee from H&M and some leather shorts and an Alexander McQueen scarf. But I quite like how it looks for a relaxed non fussy outfit.



Very cute!!! Can't wait to see what else you come up with!!!


----------



## megt10

JDN said:


> Lol....well, that's how I went from 1 bal moto to 9 in a matter of a year...now it could change to 10 after today if you can convince me that marine and cyclone are different enough....lol



Pics coming up in the bal thread.


----------



## julijica

*Megt10
*What a bobbys family!
*
Mularice
*Like your outfit.

This is my ootd with red Bayley.


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:


> Lol...yes my nm has them. Ever since Barney's closed down last month, the nm store here has started to carry alot more designers....I do miss Barney's tho
> 
> I find myself wearing the black ones the most....although my black ones have the tan sole....so it's not completely black....if u can find a pair, u def need it



I will call today and see if they still have them! I want the blk ones too, the IM has them but they require you to photocopy your CC for any phone orders! which I will not do &#128513;
Do they make them with the blk soles?


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:


> Lol....well, that's how I went from 1 bal moto to 9 in a matter of a year...now it could change to 10 after today if you can convince me that marine and cyclone are different enough....lol



The marine is not like the Cyclone to me, I think you could get another one! E has a good price on them now too! &#128540;


----------



## JDN

julijica said:


> *Megt10
> *What a bobbys family!
> *
> Mularice
> *Like your outfit.
> 
> This is my ootd with red Bayley.



Lovely pics!!!


----------



## JDN

Lvgirl71 said:


> The marine is not like the Cyclone to me, I think you could get another one! E has a good price on them now too! &#128540;



I thought there would be more of a difference....maybe if one was a classic and one was a quilted but idk about having them both as classic motos


----------



## Pao9

After 3 months of waiting I finally found the Taupe Bekkets and the limited edition hawaii style Navy Bekkets on the same day!!!! So I guess I killed 2 birds with one stone, or 1 credit card. Hope to get them soon! shipping should take 1 -2 weeks though


----------



## jenga112

scored these Hudson jeans from $176 to $9.90!


----------



## jenga112

Oops posted this in wrong thread! Lol


----------



## Darbanville

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been trying to come up with some different outfits for  my beige Bekkets - bit of a tough time matching the colour and weather  has been pretty awful so just been stuck in leggings! But I put together this really simple outfit - just a tee from H&M and some leather shorts and an Alexander McQueen scarf. But I quite like how it looks for a relaxed non fussy outfit.



Looks great! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Darbanville

I finally got some pictures of my beige bekkets. No modeling pics yet, I'm still searching for outfits, lol. (how many pictures are you allowed to post in one post?)


----------



## mularice

Darbanville said:


> I finally got some pictures of my beige bekkets. No modeling pics yet, I'm still searching for outfits, lol. (how many pictures are you allowed to post in one post?)



Congrats! I have the same  It took me a little while to find outfits, I find that the beige is sort of cream with a more taupey biscuit beige and different shades of beige look weird with them.

I think you can have as many pics as you want but I think 4 is a good maximum.


----------



## Darbanville

Thanks, I'm so happy! About the beige,that's what I though as well, I have some beige sweaters and shirts, but some really don't match and some do  

some more detail pics


----------



## Deborah1986

Darbanville said:


> Thanks, I'm so happy! About the beige,that's what I though as well, I have some beige sweaters and shirts, but some really don't match and some do
> 
> some more detail pics



Very pretty great for spring and summer
Congrats


----------



## PinkPeonies

My Bobby's, worn during an impromptuou bushwalk.


----------



## Fran0421

Your collection is amazing!!!!



megt10 said:


> Here is my family photos!


----------



## Fran0421

I love the Bobby's on you!Dying to get a pair. 



PinkPeonies said:


> My Bobby's, worn during an impromptuou bushwalk.
> 
> View attachment 2132874


----------



## yellowbee

All black!


----------



## QTbebe

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay found a pair I really love, it's between Gold or red trim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121929
> View attachment 2121930



I love the pics you posted! I Love the wila cause of the peek of color in the trim,

I'm deciding between these colors also! I think you choose the red? I think the red looks better too cause it ads a bit of color, the gold doesn't stand out that much. But cause I'm in Canada I have to pay $875 from NAP (plus exchange rate). But my local high end retailer can only order the gold trim which will be about 150 less than if I ordered online.

don't know if I should pay more for red or save the extra money, since gold is really nice also.><


----------



## susu1978

Finally caved in and found these at NAP


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi guys,

just want to share something.. 

last week when I used my wila for the first time, it rained all of sudden.. as a result, it left stains on my wila.. I was panicked because after I let it dry for a day (hoping the stains would be gone), the stains were still there.. then I went to Footwear and asked for a suede cleaner and they gave me this kit and it really works.. it removed the stains really well.

i also tried it on some color transfer and it also worked well even though it didnt remove it entirely but it made the color transfer faded away..

hope it helps, guys..


----------



## JDN

e.etheldreda said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just want to share something..
> 
> last week when I used my wila for the first time, it rained all of sudden.. as a result, it left stains on my wila.. I was panicked because after I let it dry for a day (hoping the stains would be gone), the stains were still there.. then I went to Footwear and asked for a suede cleaner and they gave me this kit and it really works.. it removed the stains really well.
> 
> i also tried it on some color transfer and it also worked well even though it didnt remove it entirely but it made the color transfer faded away..
> 
> hope it helps, guys..



Good to know  thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!!
In eyeing the ecru but still undecided as I have then original navy/ cream from 2011 collection!
Enjoy yours in good health !


susu1978 said:


> Finally caved in and found these at NAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133519
> View attachment 2133520


----------



## Darbanville

susu1978 said:


> Finally caved in and found these at NAP


 
Very nice! I really like that design


----------



## Lvgirl71

e.etheldreda said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just want to share something..
> 
> last week when I used my wila for the first time, it rained all of sudden.. as a result, it left stains on my wila.. I was panicked because after I let it dry for a day (hoping the stains would be gone), the stains were still there.. then I went to Footwear and asked for a suede cleaner and they gave me this kit and it really works.. it removed the stains really well.
> 
> i also tried it on some color transfer and it also worked well even though it didnt remove it entirely but it made the color transfer faded away..
> 
> hope it helps, guys..



I used the Ugg shoe kit, it has a protectant spray, brush, refresher and conditioner. It works on many of my shoes so I figured it will work on the Wila. 
I already got denim transfer on the top of my sneakers, ugh!


----------



## Pinkydream

amacasa said:


> Adorable !!!
> In eyeing the ecru but still undecided as I have then original navy/ cream from 2011 collection!
> Enjoy yours in good health !



Hi dear amacasa, I have the original navy/ cream from 2011 as well and the cream / hawaii print from nap and I must say they are very different. The print on the fabric is a much darker blue almost black than the navy suede on the 2011 ones is. So the overall impression of the nap exclusive is more of a cream / with hints of black look, whereas the navy is the more dominant color on the 2011 ones. I think the nap exclusive is much prettier irl and worth a try


----------



## e.etheldreda

Lvgirl71 said:


> I used the Ugg shoe kit, it has a protectant spray, brush, refresher and conditioner. It works on many of my shoes so I figured it will work on the Wila.
> I already got denim transfer on the top of my sneakers, ugh!



nice!


----------



## QTbebe

Hi for those of you that ordered from net-a-porter, the size is in FR I'm a size US7 do I get FR38? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lvgirl71

QTbebe said:


> Hi for those of you that ordered from net-a-porter, the size is in FR I'm a size US7 do I get FR38? Thanks in advance.



Yes I would say 38 should work! I'm a 8 and took a 39.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Darbanville said:


> I finally got some pictures of my beige bekkets. No modeling pics yet, I'm still searching for outfits, lol. (how many pictures are you allowed to post in one post?)




These are so pretty!!!
I have beige Bazils from last season and I like your beige colour more - it looks softer and more feminine.


----------



## QTbebe

megt10 said:


> Exactly, lol. What I really don't get is when looking on ebay how much over the normal price people are asking. That is where I would have to draw the line. No matter if it was my size and a fab color which I recently saw on Bonanza they wanted 895.00. I mean really the shoes cost 640.00.



I'm in canada and I had to pay around $900USD for them from net-a-porter because of the shipping, duties and taxes. It's expensive but total worth it in my opinion, and it's really hard to get it here, you guys are lucky in the states with more stock and no duties, you even get free shipping and sometimes no tax.


----------



## mishwicked

QTbebe said:


> Hi for those of you that ordered from net-a-porter, the size is in FR I'm a size US7 do I get FR38? Thanks in advance.



I am a US 7 and got the high tops in 38 and the low tops in 37. Both fit perfectly  Hope this helps.


----------



## honeybeez

mimi_glasshouse said:


> View attachment 2128722
> 
> 
> Limited edition .. My friend told me that her SA ( in IM Hong Kong) says they are available now did pre order



How much is this? And where to buy it in HK? Thanks


----------



## Pao9

susu1978 said:


> Finally caved in and found these at NAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133519
> View attachment 2133520



I ordered those too! They will probably arrive tomorrow! Do you think they will pass as black?


----------



## strawberry

susu1978 said:


> Finally caved in and found these at NAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133519
> View attachment 2133520


 

question:  if i already have the black bekketts, are these too similar?  i think the ecru would get too dirty for me.... thanks!


----------



## QTbebe

honeybeez said:


> How much is this? And where to buy it in HK? Thanks



net-a-porter just posted new stock! they have it in 2 colors and its the same price as the regular ones for this limited edition! I still like the wila better however. NAP ships internationally_ I would order it from there,_


----------



## Pinkydream

Pao9 said:


> I ordered those too! They will probably arrive tomorrow! Do you think they will pass as black?



I got these yesterday too. The shoe box says black suede but the suede part is a tad more blue than the smooth leather parts, which are a true black. The suede is a tad darker than on the navy bayleys with red star.
They are definitely amazing, I am glad I ordered them.


----------



## Pinkydream

strawberry said:


> question:  if i already have the black bekketts, are these too similar?  i think the ecru would get too dirty for me.... thanks!



To me the ones from nap are very dark navy whereas the black bekkets are true black. The smooth leather on the nap ones is a true black too, so you can see how different the suede is from black if you look on the nap page.
They are lovely though. I just got them and I love them


----------



## QTbebe

Pinkydream said:


> I got these yesterday too. The shoe box says black suede but the suede part is a tad more blue than the smooth leather parts, which are a true black. The suede is a tad darker than on the navy bayleys with red star.
> They are definitely amazing, I am glad I ordered them.



How long did it take to arrive to you in Europe? I JUST saw it posted on NAP, maybe they restocked.


----------



## e.etheldreda

Hi..

Do you know where can I get this? I know it comes from previous seasons.. but totally in love with it.. do you guys have any idea? 

TIA


----------



## susu1978

Pao9 said:


> I ordered those too! They will probably arrive tomorrow! Do you think they will pass as black?



Yes that's why I got them, I was tired of not finding the black bekkets in my size, to me they seem pretty black


----------



## Pao9

susu1978 said:


> Yes that's why I got them, I was tired of not finding the black bekkets in my size, to me they seem pretty black



Great! Can't wait! I saw that they had them pictured with black pants and I swear I don't understand how that is navy! Lol!!


----------



## Pao9

Pinkydream said:


> I got these yesterday too. The shoe box says black suede but the suede part is a tad more blue than the smooth leather parts, which are a true black. The suede is a tad darker than on the navy bayleys with red star.
> They are definitely amazing, I am glad I ordered them.



Now you will have to show mod shots


----------



## Pinkydream

QTbebe said:


> How long did it take to arrive to you in Europe? I JUST saw it posted on NAP, maybe they restocked.



I am in Germany, nap shipped the same day I ordered and they arrived the next day. The use DHL Express. It has been a great service.


----------



## Lvgirl71

ILoveC said:


> Anyone see the Beckett in black size 8? Thanks.



Are u in the US? If so the IM boutique in California has them in stock, I called last  wk, unless they sold now.


----------



## QTbebe

Pinkydream said:


> I am in Germany, nap shipped the same day I ordered and they arrived the next day. The use DHL Express. It has been a great service.



wow I didn't know DHL was that quick, arrived the next day. 
I'm waiting for my shoes to arrive, it says 2-3 days to Canada, and I'm practically next to new york...


----------



## Lvgirl71

Can anyone tell me where I can buy the Blk suede Bekkats? besides from the boutique since they require you photocopy your CC and ID! Grr


----------



## GlamGirly

Lvgirl71 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy the Blk suede Bekkats? besides from the boutique since they require you photocopy your CC and ID! Grr


 
What size are you looking for?


----------



## mularice

Same with the black bekkets - mine are destroyed and waiting till June is a bit long 

I think I took a 37 in them (thats what my beige say on the sole) so I don't know if that's FR 37 or EU 37.


----------



## Lvgirl71

GlamGirly said:


> What size are you looking for?



I'm a 39!


----------



## Lvgirl71

mularice said:


> Same with the black bekkets - mine are destroyed and waiting till June is a bit long
> 
> I think I took a 37 in them (thats what my beige say on the sole) so I don't know if that's FR 37 or EU 37.



That's Fr 37!


----------



## Pao9

QTbebe said:


> wow I didn't know DHL was that quick, arrived the next day.
> I'm waiting for my shoes to arrive, it says 2-3 days to Canada, and I'm practically next to new york...



I have the same issue! They said one to 2 days and I'm on day 3 already and nothing!!!


----------



## QTbebe

does the spring 2013 collection have the made in portugal and the size number on top of that, inside the tongue? thanks!


----------



## mularice

Lvgirl71 said:


> That's Fr 37!



Oh! Yeah I'm usually a 36.5 or 37 EU. I thought the 37 in the bekkets was snug for a normal 37. That might explain it! So annoying, I had both a 37 and 38 and Selfridges said it was an EU not FR. Well at least I know I can fit either a 37 or 38 FR lol


----------



## ILoveC

Lvgirl71 said:


> Are u in the US? If so the IM boutique in California has them in stock, I called last  wk, unless they sold now.



thank you


----------



## Isabrunette

Hello everyone !

I fell in love with black Wila but now they are sold out everywhere...

Do you know if some of TPF members are selling one pair in 38 ?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Pao9

Yeyyy finally got my first bekket! For those of you wondering about the color when I first opened the box the Hawaii bekket seemed black to me but with sunlight I can see the navy coming through! I posted a pic of it with my blue carpet so that the navy can be shown!


----------



## mularice

Isabrunette said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I fell in love with black Wila but now they are sold out everywhere...
> 
> Do you know if some of TPF members are selling one pair in 38 ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help



Buying and selling isn't allowed in TPf so no one will be able to tell you about ones they have for sale. We can only advise you of stores to buy from.

Unless any stores have them, Ebay will be your best bet. But be prepared to pay over retail.


----------



## Isabrunette

Thanks mulatrice ! So then yes, if any one of you have seen them in abroad stores, I'm in !

Prices are crazy on ebay...


----------



## Darbanville

Pao9 said:


> Yeyyy finally got my first bekket! For those of you wondering about the color when I first opened the box the Hawaii bekket seemed black to me but with sunlight I can see the navy coming through! I posted a pic of it with my blue carpet so that the navy can be shown!


 
they look great!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Isabrunette said:


> Thanks mulatrice ! So then yes, if any one of you have seen them in abroad stores, I'm in !
> 
> Prices are crazy on ebay...


Yes hey robbery, and who knows if they are Authentic!! Have you tried calling the boutiques?


----------



## Pao9

Wore my bekkets today! Love them!!


----------



## jacknoy

Me at a recent trip in Seoul


----------



## Lvgirl71

jacknoy said:


> Me at a recent trip in Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140060



Wow love them!! Where did you find these?


----------



## grazia

Are these comfortable? Can someone stand in them all day like normal sneakers?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Just snapped up the NAP exclusive bekkets in navy. I literally saw them in my size and rushed to purchase. Been shipped already! This is my 2nd pair and I don't have any of the guilt that comes with buying Louboutin as I know ill actually wear these! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## jacknoy

Lvgirl71 said:


> Wow love them!! Where did you find these?



Got them from NAP


----------



## rdgldy

Pao9 said:


> Yeyyy finally got my first bekket! For those of you wondering about the color when I first opened the box the Hawaii bekket seemed black to me but with sunlight I can see the navy coming through! I posted a pic of it with my blue carpet so that the navy can be shown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138400
> View attachment 2138401


These are fabulous!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Pao9 said:


> Yeyyy finally got my first bekket! For those of you wondering about the color when I first opened the box the Hawaii bekket seemed black to me but with sunlight I can see the navy coming through! I posted a pic of it with my blue carpet so that the navy can be shown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138400
> View attachment 2138401



Congrats! I just ordered these can't wait to get them.


----------



## mishwicked

My Isabel Marant collection  

Top (Dicker, Bobby, Bazil)
Bottom (Lapaz, Gwen, Gava)

Thanks for letting me share! I love them all, but my favorites are the Dicker boots for their comfort and the Gavas for their sky high 5 inch heel.


----------



## Mia Bella

Ok, I finally caved in and bought a pair of Beketts! After much venting to my husband about how hard it is to find a color I can wear.and how IM needs to make more colors so impatient people like me can choose what they want _now_ . and how I like the style but I'm not sure I *love* them for me

Yet, here I am.  I saw the navy hawaiian print ones and fell in love. I like that the flower print brings some femininity to the style as well as that touch of white to break it up a little and I also love how it's a deep Navy that can pass for black. Almost like 2 shoes in 1. 




I'm a true 38.5 in pretty much every shoe, flat and heeled so I bought the 39s. I'm not worried about length as much as I'm worried about the width by the toes. I just hope they don't run narrow. 

Much thanks to all the ladies that have shared sizing info and mods for newbies like me to use when doing research. 
I shall post mods when they arrive!


----------



## rdgldy

mishwicked said:


> My Isabel Marant collection
> 
> Top (Dicker, Bobby, Bazil)
> Bottom (Lapaz, Gwen, Gava)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I love them all, but my favorites are the Dicker boots for their comfort and the Gavas for their sky high 5 inch heel.


Now I feel the need for the Lapaz!! Oh, no!!


----------



## Pinkydream

Mia Bella said:


> Ok, I finally caved in and bought a pair of Beketts! After much venting to my husband about how hard it is to find a color I can wear.and how IM needs to make more colors so impatient people like me can choose what they want _now_ . and how I like the style but I'm not sure I *love* them for me
> 
> Yet, here I am.  I saw the navy hawaiian print ones and fell in love. I like that the flower print brings some femininity to the style as well as that touch of white to break it up a little and I also love how it's a deep Navy that can pass for black. Almost like 2 shoes in 1.
> 
> View attachment 2140633
> 
> 
> I'm a true 38.5 in pretty much every shoe, flat and heeled so I bought the 39s. I'm not worried about length as much as I'm worried about the width by the toes. I just hope they don't run narrow.
> 
> Much thanks to all the ladies that have shared sizing info and mods for newbies like me to use when doing research.
> I shall post mods when they arrive!



Huge congrats on your first IM sneaker purchase dear
I just got the exact same pair and I love them!!
I am a 37.5 and my Bekkets are 38 and fit perfect. If you wear a 38.5 normally the 38 would for sure have been have been too small, the 39 is the right choice imo!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Pinkydream said:


> Huge congrats on your first IM sneaker purchase dear
> I just got the exact same pair and I love them!!
> I am a 37.5 and my Bekkets are 38 and fit perfect. If you wear a 38.5 normally the 38 would for sure have been have been too small, the 39 is the right choice imo!!



You're so sweet, thank you doll!  And congrats to you on your new pair, shoe twin  
I appreciate your sizing input and I'm feeling really good about the 39s. It sounds like the sizing is all over the map and I was a little worried about buying them without trying them on first.

Do you have any pics of yours? I've compared pictures of the other Hawaiian Beketts in this thread and I'm curious if I'll get a pair with more of the white flowers showing or less. 

I just love looking at pics of something I'm waiting for....it makes the wait a little more bearable.


----------



## c.jazmyne

grazia said:


> Are these comfortable? Can someone stand in them all day like normal sneakers?



I LOVE them...! I find them very comfortable.  I have never worn sneakers apart from working out but I would say they are comparable.


----------



## dar.d

Anyone with those navy/black exclusives willing to take so mode shots? I'm curious about how navy they are... Also are the leather bits black or navy colored? Thank you lovelies!


----------



## am2022

Yay... The Hawaiian print is gorgeous and with your mile long legs it will be perfection!


Mia Bella said:


> Ok, I finally caved in and bought a pair of Beketts! After much venting to my husband about how hard it is to find a color I can wear.and how IM needs to make more colors so impatient people like me can choose what they want _now_ . and how I like the style but I'm not sure I *love* them for me
> 
> Yet, here I am.  I saw the navy hawaiian print ones and fell in love. I like that the flower print brings some femininity to the style as well as that touch of white to break it up a little and I also love how it's a deep Navy that can pass for black. Almost like 2 shoes in 1.
> 
> View attachment 2140633
> 
> 
> I'm a true 38.5 in pretty much every shoe, flat and heeled so I bought the 39s. I'm not worried about length as much as I'm worried about the width by the toes. I just hope they don't run narrow.
> 
> Much thanks to all the ladies that have shared sizing info and mods for newbies like me to use when doing research.
> I shall post mods when they arrive!


----------



## tanya devi

mishwicked said:


> My Isabel Marant collection
> 
> Top (Dicker, Bobby, Bazil)
> Bottom (Lapaz, Gwen, Gava)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I love them all, but my favorites are the Dicker boots for their comfort and the Gavas for their sky high 5 inch heel.


Can I ask you~ in your opinion would the Lapaz fit a wider foot or are the souls really narrow? Thanks


----------



## am2022

I like seeing / meeting a marant shoe addict as well!!! Helps convince myself my sanity is still intact !!! 


mishwicked said:


> My Isabel Marant collection
> 
> Top (Dicker, Bobby, Bazil)
> Bottom (Lapaz, Gwen, Gava)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I love them all, but my favorites are the Dicker boots for their comfort and the Gavas for their sky high 5 inch heel.


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Yay... The Hawaiian print is gorgeous and with your mile long legs it will be perfection!



Aw shucks Ama! Thank you, lady!  I went through this entire thread trying to pick a color as well as figure out sizing and I saw and love all of your sneakers & mod shots! I wanted to comment on everything but then this thread would have at least 2 whole pages of my replies.


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> Ok, I finally caved in and bought a pair of Beketts! After much venting to my husband about how hard it is to find a color I can wear.and how IM needs to make more colors so impatient people like me can choose what they want _now_ . and how I like the style but I'm not sure I *love* them for me
> 
> Yet, here I am.  I saw the navy hawaiian print ones and fell in love. I like that the flower print brings some femininity to the style as well as that touch of white to break it up a little and I also love how it's a deep Navy that can pass for black. Almost like 2 shoes in 1.
> 
> View attachment 2140633
> 
> 
> I'm a true 38.5 in pretty much every shoe, flat and heeled so I bought the 39s. I'm not worried about length as much as I'm worried about the width by the toes. I just hope they don't run narrow.
> 
> Much thanks to all the ladies that have shared sizing info and mods for newbies like me to use when doing research.
> I shall post mods when they arrive!



Omg! Welcome to the world of IM! I'm sure those will be amazing on you. Please review! I have never pulled the trigger on IM sneakers because I thought I had my heart set on the Bobby's and they actually don't look that great oh me. The Hawaiian print Beketts are so fun!


----------



## Mia Bella

Some baby blue Bayleys in 40 on NAP right now! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335844


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> Omg! Welcome to the world of IM! I'm sure those will be amazing on you. Please review! I have never pulled the trigger on IM sneakers because I thought I had my heart set on the Bobby's and they actually don't look that great oh me. The Hawaiian print Beketts are so fun!



Thanks hon!! I should be getting them on Wed or Thurs and I'll definitely write a review.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

They arrived! Super fast delivery impressed by my first NAP order. The navy is extremely dark more like black but I still love them.


----------



## Pao9

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2142603
> 
> 
> They arrived! Super fast delivery impressed by my first NAP order. The navy is extremely dark more like black but I still love them.



I just got the same ones! Love them! Enjoy!


----------



## Mia Bella

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2142603
> 
> 
> They arrived! Super fast delivery impressed by my first NAP order. The navy is extremely dark more like black but I still love them.



So pretty!!! Any mods?  Yes? Yes!! 

I ordered mine on Saturday and the tracking just updated and they'll be delivered on FRIDAY. Geez. Sounds like they're strapping it to a donkey for delivery!
I did the free shipping though because I feared the faster shipping would make them arrive on Wednesday...a day I wouldn't be home to intercept the box. Super jelly you have yours already. Congrats!


----------



## tiggy914

grazia said:


> Are these comfortable? Can someone stand in them all day like normal sneakers?


Super comfortable! I've walked around the city all day wearing them and they never really hurt my feet.


----------



## mishwicked

tanya devi said:


> Can I ask you~ in your opinion would the Lapaz fit a wider foot or are the souls really narrow? Thanks



I would say that the soles are normal, I don't think they are suitable for a wide foot though. I would recommend taking your normal size in dickers!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Mia Bella said:


> So pretty!!! Any mods?  Yes? Yes!!
> 
> I ordered mine on Saturday and the tracking just updated and they'll be delivered on FRIDAY. Geez. Sounds like they're strapping it to a donkey for delivery!
> I did the free shipping though because I feared the faster shipping would make them arrive on Wednesday...a day I wouldn't be home to intercept the box. Super jelly you have yours already. Congrats!






Excuse the vacuum cleaner lol I was mid-clean when they arrived. I don't love them as much as my Brian's but think that will change once I've worn them in a bit!


----------



## Pao9

rdgldy said:


> These are fabulous!!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Ilgin

My super cute, super comfy Baltimores arrived the other day! I picked my true EUR size 38. They fit fine but they run smaller than I expected. I could have easily gone a size up.







IM collection pic (the Blue Beketts are head turners like no other sneaker!!)


----------



## ilsecita

Ilgin said:


> My super cute, super comfy Baltimores arrived the other day! I picked my true EUR size 38. They fit fine but they run smaller than I expected. I could have easily gone a size up.
> 
> View attachment 2144156
> 
> View attachment 2144157
> 
> View attachment 2144158
> 
> IM collection pic (the Blue Beketts are head turners like no other sneaker!!)
> View attachment 2144159


 

wow these are adorable! They look amazing on you, congrats! where did you get them? I am thinking I need them!


----------



## Mia Bella

susu1978 said:


> Finally caved in and found these at NAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133519
> View attachment 2133520



Love them!



Pao9 said:


> Yeyyy finally got my first bekket! For those of you wondering about the color when I first opened the box the Hawaii bekket seemed black to me but with sunlight I can see the navy coming through! I posted a pic of it with my blue carpet so that the navy can be shown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138400
> View attachment 2138401



Thanks for the color reference picture! I love how deep the navy is. 



Pao9 said:


> Wore my bekkets today! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140016



You look great! Seriously, if I didn't know they were navy I'd swear they were black. 



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2142603
> 
> 
> They arrived! Super fast delivery impressed by my first NAP order. The navy is extremely dark more like black but I still love them.





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2143891
> 
> 
> Excuse the vacuum cleaner lol I was mid-clean when they arrived. I don't love them as much as my Brian's but think that will change once I've worn them in a bit!



Thanks for your pictures and the mod! Really loving these. Is there a reason why you don't like these as much as your Brians? Also, you've reminded me that I should vacuum today.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

^^^ they just don't sit the same on me it's hard to explain but the toe of the Beckett goes up ever so slightly at the front which annoys me! I think once I've worn them that will change though (hopefully)


----------



## e.etheldreda

Ilgin said:


> IM collection pic (the Blue Beketts are head turners like no other sneaker!!)
> View attachment 2144159



super like your blue beketts!! do you have any idea where to get one? is it possible to waitlist or order from the IM stores?


----------



## lovemyangels

We are (will be) IM wedges twins since I also have a pair of black Brian, and now I am waiting for this pair of Hawaiian Bekket.  

I absolutely love my all-leather Brian -comfy and luxuriou. I do hope this exclusive Bekket could be as comfortable as my Brian, otherwise they are going back.


----------



## Pao9

Ilgin said:


> My super cute, super comfy Baltimores arrived the other day! I picked my true EUR size 38. They fit fine but they run smaller than I expected. I could have easily gone a size up.
> 
> View attachment 2144156
> 
> View attachment 2144157
> 
> View attachment 2144158
> 
> IM collection pic (the Blue Beketts are head turners like no other sneaker!!)
> View attachment 2144159



Love your collection! Im about to get the beige but They are stuck in customs now And Im a bit scared!


----------



## Ilgin

ilsecita said:


> wow these are adorable! They look amazing on you, congrats! where did you get them? I am thinking I need them!



Thank you! I got them from Beymen Nisantasi(Istanbul). Unfortunately, they are the only IM stockist in Turkey right now, very limited styles are available. They currently have the Baya and the Baltimore.



e.etheldreda said:


> super like your blue beketts!! do you have any idea where to get one? is it possible to waitlist or order from the IM stores?



They are from Fall 12. I am not sure if you can still order them from an IM store...



Pao9 said:


> Love your collection! Im about to get the beige but They are stuck in customs now And Im a bit scared!



Hope your beiges arrive soon! I cannot wait to see mod pics!!


----------



## mularice

Another outfit idea with the beige Bekkets. I finally found a jumper in a similar beige that doesn't look too mismatched!


----------



## QTbebe

mularice said:


> Another outfit idea with the beige Bekkets. I finally found a jumper in a similar beige that doesn't look too mismatched!



love the outfit idea! i'm gonna try that!


----------



## Patrizia

Do you think that this site seller original IM sneakers - isabelmarantsneakersuk.co.uk?


----------



## mularice

Patrizia said:


> Do you think that this site seller original IM sneakers - isabelmarantsneakersuk.co.uk?



Definitely not. If in doubt you can check the Isabel Marant website that has a list of stockists.
Generally any website that has the name of a brand and isn't the official site is a fake.


----------



## Ilgin

mularice said:


> Another outfit idea with the beige Bekkets. I finally found a jumper in a similar beige that doesn't look too mismatched!



LOVE IT!!


----------



## lovemyangels

Received my Hawaiian Bekket today. They look pure black to me, and the box labeled as Noir.  Compare with my all leather Brian, Brian is softer and fit like glove.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

lovemyangels said:


> Received my Hawaiian Bekket today. They look pure black to me, and the box labeled as Noir.  Compare with my all leather Brian, Brian is softer and fit like glove.



That's what I found! I have the white Brian and they're sooooo soft squishy and comfy. The bekket are comfy but just not as wow IMO. But the navy does show up in certain light


----------



## Mia Bella

Gah, photobucket is down... will post pics soon of new Bekkets!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> Gah, photobucket is down... will post pics soon of new Bekkets!



I was so excited to see your pics! Oh well I guess I will have to be patient.


----------



## Mia Bella

They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on. Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!

A couple different outfits quickly thrown together 

For color reference...
1. Helmut Lang Dusty Sapphire (deep navy) waxed skinny jeans
3. Helmut Lang leather leggings in black







Side views






Some contrast with white skinnies






In the sunlight w/ black leather pants.
When not in direct sunlight they look black.






Inside detail






I am a true 8.5 and I bought the 39s and they fit like a glove. I have short feet w/ a little wider width at the toes. So comfy. So happy!!





jellybebe said:


> I was so excited to see your pics! Oh well I guess I will have to be patient.



You're so sweet Jelly!  I used another, better image sharing site. No more waiting!


----------



## JDN

Mia Bella said:


> They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on. Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!
> 
> A couple different outfits quickly thrown together
> 
> For color reference...
> 1. Helmut Lang Dusty Sapphire (deep navy) waxed skinny jeans
> 3. Helmut Lang leather leggings in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some contrast with white skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunlight w/ black leather pants.
> When not in direct sunlight they look black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a true 8.5 and I bought the 39s and they fit like a glove. I have short feet w/ a little wider width at the toes. So comfy. So happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet Jelly!  I used another, better image sharing site. No more waiting!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Love all your combinations!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on. Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!
> 
> A couple different outfits quickly thrown together
> 
> For color reference...
> 1. Helmut Lang Dusty Sapphire (deep navy) waxed skinny jeans
> 3. Helmut Lang leather leggings in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some contrast with white skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunlight w/ black leather pants.
> When not in direct sunlight they look black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a true 8.5 and I bought the 39s and they fit like a glove. I have short feet w/ a little wider width at the toes. So comfy. So happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet Jelly!  I used another, better image sharing site. No more waiting!



Wow, they suit you perfectly! (not that I'm surprised). And they go absolutely perfectly with your already-fantastic model off-duty wardrobe.


----------



## am2022

Mia so funky and pretty!!!
So how are you liking them after the plunge?  Addicting right? 


Mia Bella said:


> They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on.
> Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!
> 
> A couple different outfits quickly thrown together
> 
> For color reference...
> 1. Helmut Lang Dusty Sapphire (deep navy) waxed skinny jeans
> 3. Helmut Lang leather leggings in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some contrast with white skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunlight w/ black leather pants.
> When not in direct sunlight they look black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a true 8.5 and I bought the 39s and they fit like a glove. I have short feet w/ a little wider width at the toes. So comfy. So happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet Jelly!  I used another, better image sharing site. No more waiting!


----------



## Deborah1986

Mia Bella said:


> They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on. Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!
> 
> A couple different outfits quickly thrown together
> 
> For color reference...
> 1. Helmut Lang Dusty Sapphire (deep navy) waxed skinny jeans
> 3. Helmut Lang leather leggings in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some contrast with white skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunlight w/ black leather pants.
> When not in direct sunlight they look black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a true 8.5 and I bought the 39s and they fit like a glove. I have short feet w/ a little wider width at the toes. So comfy. So happy!!



I love them congrats with the lovely pair


----------



## kixeekaye

mularice said:


> Another outfit idea with the beige Bekkets. I finally found a jumper in a similar beige that doesn't look too mismatched!



Love the bekket! Where did u get them if i may ask??


----------



## mularice

kixeekaye said:


> Love the bekket! Where did u get them if i may ask??



Thank you 
I bought these online at Selfridges.com
They originally spelt Bekket wrong so they were sat on the website in full size stock for almost 5 days and then they changed the spelling and they sold out. I was lucky my BF searched for them properly. In store they sold out in less than a day.


----------



## flower71

Mia Bella said:


> They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on. Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!


perfection! Makes me want to take mine out for a walk tomorrow! Congrats, they suit you so well, with your amazing figure


----------



## Pao9

Mia Bella said:


> They're here!!  Apologies for the tags being left on. Any time I make a big purchase I leave the tag on so once I get over the initial excitement/honeymoon period and I'm 100% sure, I snip them. Which is funny because I am completely in love with these! I love the amount of variation with the flower print..it's perfect!!!
> 
> A couple different outfits quickly thrown together
> 
> For color reference...
> 1. Helmut Lang Dusty Sapphire (deep navy) waxed skinny jeans
> 3. Helmut Lang leather leggings in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some contrast with white skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunlight w/ black leather pants.
> When not in direct sunlight they look black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a true 8.5 and I bought the 39s and they fit like a glove. I have short feet w/ a little wider width at the toes. So comfy. So happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet Jelly!  I used another, better image sharing site. No more waiting!



Love the outfits. Weather has been getting better here in Spain, this was my outfit today!


----------



## JDN

Pao9 said:


> Love the outfits. Weather has been getting better here in Spain, this was my outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149863



Gorgeous photo!!! And what a cute dog!!!!


----------



## Pao9

JDN said:


> Gorgeous photo!!! And what a cute dog!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

JDN said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Love all your combinations!!!!



Thank you JDN! It was so much fun finding things to wear with them. It's surprising how much navy, white, navy/white I have in my closet.  



jellybebe said:


> Wow, they suit you perfectly! (not that I'm surprised). And they go absolutely perfectly with your already-fantastic model off-duty wardrobe.



Thank you jelly doll!!  I wore my bekkets to a booking last night and someone took a picture of them with his phone. I was surprised a guy liked them enough to do that! On top of that I got several compliments too. 



amacasa said:


> Mia so funky and pretty!!!
> So how are you liking them after the plunge?  Addicting right?



Thank you dear Ama! I looove them! So comfortable. I see trouble ahead...
Are you getting any new sneakers soon? I'm really worried they'll come out with some incredible colorway and I'll have to have them...



Deborah1986 said:


> I love them congrats with the lovely pair



Thank you Deborah! 



flower71 said:


> perfection! Makes me want to take mine out for a walk tomorrow! Congrats, they suit you so well, with your amazing figure



Look who's talking, sassy pants.  Thank you!! Which pair do you have again? I've seen so many mods in this thread, from the start to its finish, and everyone's sneaks are mixed up in my head! Do share some piccies..... I love seeing everyone's outfits. They inspire me!


----------



## Mia Bella

Pao9 said:


> Love the outfits. Weather has been getting better here in Spain, this was my outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149863



You look fab! So casual cool. You look like you're thinking, "Yeah, my shoes are awesome..."  
Your puppy is very cute too! I want to give him/her some scratches


----------



## JetSetGo!

Just finally got a pair of the Basleys in Anthracite. I've been ogling them since last summer.


----------



## carisa729

Mia Bella, love the outfits and the IMs!  Where did you get your star sweater?


----------



## Mia Bella

carisa729 said:


> Mia Bella, love the outfits and the IMs!  Where did you get your star sweater?



Thank you!! The Star sweater is from Zara. I clicked the link I had bookmarked and it's not showing up so I guess it's sold out. Here it is in case you want to check back since Zara restocks pretty quickly. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-nam-S2013/358007/1210011/STAR+SWEATER

It's from the WOMEN line under Knitwear.

Here are photos of it from Zara. I bought the Small so it's less over-sized than on the model. I bet she's wearing a Medium.


----------



## Straight-Laced

WHITE BETTY ALERT!
Isabel Marant store in Soho have just taken a delivery of White Betty sneakers


----------



## carisa729

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you!! The Star sweater is from Zara. I clicked the link I had bookmarked and it's not showing up so I guess it's sold out. Here it is in case you want to check back since Zara restocks pretty quickly.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-nam-S2013/358007/1210011/STAR+SWEATER
> 
> It's from the WOMEN line under Knitwear.
> 
> Here are photos of it from Zara. I bought the Small so it's less over-sized than on the model. I bet she's wearing a Medium.



Thanks!  I'll keep checking the site and hopefully, they'll restock!
I think that sweater will be a great match with my cream/blk IM wilas.


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Just finally got a pair of the Basleys in Anthracite. I've been ogling them since last summer.


Yay!!!!!!!  Post pictures when you get them!!


----------



## etyc

After daysssss of rain, finally I can wear my Baltimores.  They run true to size to me.  Look 'lighter' and they are light too.  Perfect for summer.


----------



## PiggyB

Sooooo my Wilas are scheduled to arrive today! ^_^ hopefully they fit well...ill cry if they dont!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Intel on black Brian's size 40? I need them ASAP!!


----------



## ivygirlalush

My first Isabel Marant sneakers! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Deborah1986

ivygirlalush said:


> My first Isabel Marant sneakers! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Love them blue is so pretty !! 
I have them in yaune so we are shoe twins


----------



## Pembldon

Straight-Laced said:


> WHITE BETTY ALERT!
> Isabel Marant store in Soho have just taken a delivery of White Betty sneakers


So did the Paris store. I had been after a pair so badly for months and then I saw a picture on Instagram saying they were from the Paris store. I called them and they absolutely would not deliver. Honestly I had turned into a mad woman trying to get my hands on these I was not going to let them get away. I got a private shopper in Paris to get them for me. Same week I got an e mail from NAP saying my special order was available for the Betty's! I wanted to cry the amount I spent on getting them. Where had they all been hiding?


----------



## Pembldon

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Intel on black Brian's size 40? I need them ASAP!!


They have them in Tribeca boutique in Brighton. X


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Pembldon said:


> They have them in Tribeca boutique in Brighton. X



Brighton England?!


----------



## Pembldon

Yup x


----------



## Pao9

ivygirlalush said:


> My first Isabel Marant sneakers! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Congrats!! So cute!


----------



## jeckic

Hello girls!
here are my black bekket http://imageshack.us/f/515/imagekjql.jpg/
i found them on berriz moda


----------



## PiggyB

my Wilas! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Ive fallen in LOVE my feet are chubby and i thought they would hurt but thank god for velcro lol I need more!


----------



## Mia Bella

There are several pairs of navy Willows/Wilas (don't know the difference but they looked to be all suede with a leather tongue) at Barneys Scottsdale. I asked about sizes and was told they have a 9, 10, and an 11.

602-337-6000


----------



## Mia Bella

ivygirlalush said:


> My first Isabel Marant sneakers! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Congrats! Were these the last ones on Netaporter??



PiggyB said:


> View attachment 2155324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Wilas! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Ive fallen in LOVE my feet are chubby and i thought they would hurt but thank god for velcro lol I need more!



Congrats!! So pretty!


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> There are several pairs of navy Willows/Wilas (don't know the difference but they looked to be all suede with a leather tongue) at Barneys Scottsdale. I asked about sizes and was told they have a 9, 10, and an 11.
> 
> 602-337-6000



These


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pembldon said:


> So did the Paris store. I had been after a pair so badly for months and then I saw a picture on Instagram saying they were from the Paris store. I called them and they absolutely would not deliver. Honestly I had turned into a mad woman trying to get my hands on these I was not going to let them get away. I got a private shopper in Paris to get them for me. Same week I got an e mail from NAP saying my special order was available for the Betty's! I wanted to cry the amount I spent on getting them. Where had they all been hiding?




ugh I hate when that happens!!! 
Seems like there's either a flood or a famine  

Hopefully you'll get so much wear out them that the hassle involved will soon be forgotten


----------



## sic

Hi all,

I'm new to this blog.
May someone can help me out.

My girlfriend absolutley love the wedge sneakers from isabel marant.
So im trying to get a black bekket or bazil for her as present 

Do you think its possible to get them somewhere (she is EU37)?
Or do i have to check ebay again and again?

Thanks for helping me out and trying to fulfill a girls dream...


----------



## Ilgin

etyc said:


> After daysssss of rain, finally I can wear my Baltimores.  They run true to size to me.  Look 'lighter' and they are light too.  Perfect for summer.
> 
> View attachment 2154392



Sneaker twins!!! They look great!


----------



## Ilgin

My blue Beketts in action today...


----------



## Kseniula

sic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this blog.
> May someone can help me out.
> 
> My girlfriend absolutley love the wedge sneakers from isabel marant.
> So im trying to get a black bekket or bazil for her as present
> 
> Do you think its possible to get them somewhere (she is EU37)?
> Or do i have to check ebay again and again?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out and trying to fulfill a girls dream...



you should try putting your name on the waiting list for those Bekkets in NAP.thats what I've done for the Bayley and worked perfectly,didn't wait longer than a month


----------



## am2022

Ilgin!!! How cute are you ?
Post more pics lady... I've
Missed your action pics !! 


Ilgin said:


> My blue Beketts in action today...


----------



## lovemyangels

Sad to report that, even the special edition Hawaiian Bekket is interesting, but compare with Brian, Brian is way more comfortable than the Hawaiian Bekket.  Brian fits me like glove while Hawaiian Bekket is stiff.  Brian is a keeper but the Bekket is going back.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

lovemyangels said:


> Sad to report that, even the special edition Hawaiian Bekket is interesting, but compare with Brian, Brian is way more comfortable than the Hawaiian Bekket.  Brian fits me like glove while Hawaiian Bekket is stiff.  Brian is a keeper but the Bekket is going back.



I did exactly the same thing! Hence my hunt for the black leather Brian to match my other pair!


----------



## rdgldy

Ilgin said:


> My blue Beketts in action today...


I love these!!!!


----------



## e.etheldreda

Kseniula said:


> you should try putting your name on the waiting list for those Bekkets in NAP.thats what I've done for the Bayley and worked perfectly,didn't wait longer than a month



is it possible for us to put our name on NAP&#8217;s waitlist? how?  
is it only for items available on their web?


----------



## Mia Bella

Ilgin said:


> My blue Beketts in action today...



ARGH, really?! These are TDF. I am such a sucker for a bright, cobalt blue. Just


----------



## eifitcon

e.etheldreda said:


> is it possible for us to put our name on NAP&#8217;s waitlist? how?
> is it only for items available on their web?


You should just send them an email and ask if they will get more stock in. They're usually really nice.


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> Ilgin!!! How cute are you ?
> Post more pics lady... I've
> Missed your action pics !!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

oh my! every one looks flipping awesome! Waiting for my 4th, 5th, and 6th pair fron nap....eeeeeeek! not really a shoe person but these are the only set of heels a muther of 2 like me can rock, bayleys are my fave they blend well w/ all my mommy uniforms thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ilgin

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh my! every one looks flipping awesome! Waiting for my 4th, 5th, and 6th pair fron nap....eeeeeeek! not really a shoe person but these are the only set of heels a muther of 2 like me can rock, bayleys are my fave they blend well w/ all my mommy uniforms thanks for letting me share!



Chanel and Bayleys look good together!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Have just ordered black Brian's from Tribeca! Can't wait.


----------



## Ilgin

some of Turkish celebrities wearing IM


----------



## Pao9

Finally my anthracite bekkets arrived!! After almost one month in customs!!


----------



## Rinawang

Hi guys, can you help me authentic this pair of isabel? I just got it from a private sale. Thank you soooo much!!

plus.google.com/photos/108659673073270913515/albums/5871589411740905585/5871589414723365186?banner=pwa
https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...89411740905585/5871589492373883410?banner=pwa
https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...89411740905585/5871589561984930274?banner=pwa
https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...89411740905585/5871589632713371218?banner=pwa
https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...89411740905585/5871589710962874674?banner=pwa
https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...89411740905585/5871589771661469554?banner=pwa
https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...89411740905585/5871589833063449410?banner=pwa


----------



## Deborah1986

Ilgin said:


> My blue Beketts in action today...



Perfect


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

there is a store called marant store??is it authentic??


----------



## Ilgin

Deborah1986 said:


> Perfect



Thank you!!



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> there is a store called marant store??is it authentic??



 I am not sure if you are referring to an e-store but any website, other than the official one, with the name Isabel Marant in it is not legit.

The official website: http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Ilgin said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you are referring to an e-store but any website, other than the official one, with the name Isabel Marant in it is not legit.
> 
> The official website: http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr


http://www.marantfanshop.com this is the website.


----------



## HandbagAngel

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> http://www.marantfanshop.com this is the website.



This stie uses stock photos but they sell fakes.


----------



## Ilgin

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> http://www.marantfanshop.com this is the website.





HandbagAngel said:


> *This stie uses stock photos but they sell fakes*.



Exactly:excl: It is not legit!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Ilgin said:


> Exactly:excl: It is not legit!!



ok. thanks


----------



## TwiNnie

I have a pair, they are very comfortable! I love them!


----------



## Pembldon

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Have just ordered black Brian's from Tribeca! Can't wait.


That's good it worked out


----------



## inch

I have a pair of Bobby's that im i love - but really want a pair of Bekkets in black.

Anyone seen a size 36 around? or am i dreaming???


----------



## splashinstella

QUESTION --

I'm hopping on the wedge sneaker trend super late. I use to dislike them but now am dying for a pair. 

Are they worth buying? Do you think the trend of the wedge sneaker is ending soon? HELP!


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Help! Has anyone come across the grey Bobby's in a 41? Dying for them!! Please pm me if so, would GREATLY appreciate it


----------



## Pembldon

Did anyone who got the Betty's find that they really rubbed their toes? My bobbys were really comfy from the first wear but wore my Betty's for the first time today and my toes have really blistered. Worried as there's a tiny flap of leather on the inside of one that's caused the most damage. Don't know if this will be ok over time or always cause discomfort


----------



## e.etheldreda

eifitcon said:


> You should just send them an email and ask if they will get more stock in. They're usually really nice.



i see.. thanks for the info!


----------



## jen_sparro

Pembldon said:


> Did anyone who got the Betty's find that they really rubbed their toes? My bobbys were really comfy from the first wear but wore my Betty's for the first time today and my toes have really blistered. Worried as there's a tiny flap of leather on the inside of one that's caused the most damage. Don't know if this will be ok over time or always cause discomfort



I found that with mine when I first got them initially, but they do get much better over time. I bought mine last year in September... now they're extremely comfortable, no rubbing.


----------



## Pembldon

Thank you. I've been worrying after all the hassle of finding them I wouldn't be able to wear them! A couple of my friends have them and they both said it was their heels that suffered but its just my toes that kill


----------



## loveisparis

nycfashionlvr said:


> Help! Has anyone come across the grey Bobby's in a 41? Dying for them!! Please pm me if so, would GREATLY appreciate it



try barneys.com, i saw a pair there


----------



## e.etheldreda

do you guys have any info when the new collection will be revealed?


----------



## rdgldy

wearing my craie bettys today!


----------



## Fairy-bag

jen_sparro said:


> I found that with mine when I first got them initially, but they do get much better over time. I bought mine last year in September... now they're extremely comfortable, no rubbing.



Same here. I find myself wearing them so many times, even all day long!


----------



## Fairy-bag

rdgldy said:


> wearing my craie bettys today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166371



So beautiful and confortable!


----------



## purse-nality

My 1st pair, nap exclusive beks in navy hawaiian print.

Unfortunately they run small for me. I'm a true 7.5 us and i got the 38. Toe box is tight, pinching esp on my big toes. I'd have to pay more for import duties so i decided to just keep them and hope to loosen them w/ more wear. I'm seriously thinkin about running in them! Lol.. The things we do for fashion! No pain no gain


----------



## <3juicy

Has anyone seen a pair of black Beketts floating around in a US 9? TIA!!


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> My 1st pair, nap exclusive beks in navy hawaiian print.
> 
> Unfortunately they run small for me. I'm a true 7.5 us and i got the 38. Toe box is tight, pinching esp on my big toes. I'd have to pay more for import duties so i decided to just keep them and hope to loosen them w/ more wear. I'm seriously thinkin about running in them! Lol.. The things we do for fashion! No pain no gain
> 
> View attachment 2168481



Hello beautiful lady!! I love your outfit (who makes the skirt?) and yesssss! We're shoe twins  If your (Filipina) feet are like mine (short, skinny heels, a little wider toe width) then maybe you can try what I did to my hawaii Beketts. 

I took a pair of DH's athletic socks and rolled them up tight like a jelly roll. Then, I made a 50/50 mixture of alcohol and water, dipped a q-tip in and then rubbed inside the shoe where the problem areas are (where my pinkie toes hit in the shoe) and then I immediately stuffed the socks inside lengthwise so the pressure would be pushing across the toe box, right at the problem area. I left them like that overnight and the next morning it was like night and day. I could feel a huge difference in width right where I had the tightness.

I did this one more time and now they're perfect.


----------



## Ilgin

purse-nality said:


> My 1st pair, nap exclusive beks in navy hawaiian print.
> 
> Unfortunately they run small for me. I'm a true 7.5 us and i got the 38. Toe box is tight, pinching esp on my big toes. I'd have to pay more for import duties so i decided to just keep them and hope to loosen them w/ more wear. I'm seriously thinkin about running in them! Lol.. The things we do for fashion! No pain no gain
> 
> View attachment 2168481



I ran on treadmill with my beige Bekets once.

Congrats on your first pair! I love your whole look!


----------



## Fairy-bag

purse-nality said:


> My 1st pair, nap exclusive beks in navy hawaiian print.
> 
> Unfortunately they run small for me. I'm a true 7.5 us and i got the 38. Toe box is tight, pinching esp on my big toes. I'd have to pay more for import duties so i decided to just keep them and hope to loosen them w/ more wear. I'm seriously thinkin about running in them! Lol.. The things we do for fashion! No pain no gain
> 
> View attachment 2168481



Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Sunday Family Day w/ my kids! these bayleys have come a long way! it took a while to break in but now I can surely last the entire day w/o any ouchie! Tom my beige pair will arrive eeeeeeek


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> My 1st pair, nap exclusive beks in navy hawaiian print.
> 
> Unfortunately they run small for me. I'm a true 7.5 us and i got the 38. Toe box is tight, pinching esp on my big toes. I'd have to pay more for import duties so i decided to just keep them and hope to loosen them w/ more wear. I'm seriously thinkin about running in them! Lol.. The things we do for fashion! No pain no gain
> 
> View attachment 2168481



Oh hellooooooo sister! adorbs as always!!! you look smashing! ummmmmmm you know what I did to mine......and it worked! so gooooooooo!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> Hello beautiful lady!! I love your outfit (who makes the skirt?) and yesssss! We're shoe twins  If your (Filipina) feet are like mine (short, skinny heels, a little wider toe width) then maybe you can try what I did to my hawaii Beketts.
> 
> I took a pair of DH's athletic socks and rolled them up tight like a jelly roll. Then, I made a 50/50 mixture of alcohol and water, dipped a q-tip in and then rubbed inside the shoe where the problem areas are (where my pinkie toes hit in the shoe) and then I immediately stuffed the socks inside lengthwise so the pressure would be pushing across the toe box, right at the problem area. I left them like that overnight and the next morning it was like night and day. I could feel a huge difference in width right where I had the tightness.
> 
> I did this one more time and now they're perfect. [/QUOTE
> 
> hey Bella!!!! you make the perfect marants model as always! oh did you have any breaking in issues w/ yours? mine took a while but fits perfectly now, THICK SOCKS is the key those nike anti blister and fully cushioned running socks were amazing! they were made for marants! now pls inspire us more w/ those amazing photos of yours!


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> hey Bella!!!! you make the perfect marants model as always! oh did you have any breaking in issues w/ yours? mine took a while but fits perfectly now, THICK SOCKS is the key those nike anti blister and fully cushioned running socks were amazing! they were made for marants! now pls inspire us more w/ those amazing photos of yours!



You're so sweet, thank you!!  You have such a beautiful family and oh my gosh little Simone has the cutest smile! I have yet to wear a mini skirt like you and purse-nality have in your pics and now I'm going to shop my closet (and online!) and start putting some outfits together  Love that skirt and the POP from your bag. Thank YOU for the inspiration  Can't wait to see your beiges!!!

And yes, I had slight breaking-in issues with mine...after the first wear (of 6 hours!) my pinkie toes felt a little cramped but amazingly no blisters so I knew a tiny bit more room would make all the difference. Now they're great! I know if I had gone up in size they would have been too big. The sizing for these are so wacky.


----------



## rdgldy

Fairy-bag said:


> So beautiful and confortable!



Thank you, *Fairy-bag*, they are truly the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## rdgldy

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Sunday Family Day w/ my kids! these bayleys have come a long way! it took a while to break in but now I can surely last the entire day w/o any ouchie! Tom my beige pair will arrive eeeeeeek


Love your bayleys and the family pictures!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> You're so sweet, thank you!!  You have such a beautiful family and oh my gosh little Simone has the cutest smile! I have yet to wear a mini skirt like you and purse-nality have in your pics and now I'm going to shop my closet (and online!) and start putting some outfits together  Love that skirt and the POP from your bag. Thank YOU for the inspiration  Can't wait to see your beiges!!!
> 
> And yes, I had slight breaking-in issues with mine...after the first wear (of 6 hours!) my pinkie toes felt a little cramped but amazingly no blisters so I knew a tiny bit more room would make all the difference. Now they're great! I know if I had gone up in size they would have been too big. The sizing for these are so wacky.



Yes! So many outfits for these sneaks! from leggings to skirts, shorts and soon I'll play w/ it w/ my jumpsuits! high/low skirts also look good w/ them! 
being a mama of two and w/ this always on the go lifestyle I have, these are the only heels that completes my outfits! And since I rarely dress girly... all my clothes blend well w/ these!

I think we had the same issues w/ the pinky toe...but I has a small blister...I have wide feet! eeeeeek! but Im amazed that w/ that towering height of yours my feet is even bigger!
Im only 5'8 and Im a 39/40!
OH AND YES MARANTS SIZING ARE WAYYYYYY TOO WACKY!
Im 39 on bayleys and 40 on bekkets! how odd!!!
oh and yes the beige one might come in later.
and you know what they say...its impossible to have just one Marants


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Monday lover is here


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> Hello beautiful lady!! I love your outfit (who makes the skirt?) and yesssss! We're shoe twins  If your (Filipina) feet are like mine (short, skinny heels, a little wider toe width) then maybe you can try what I did to my hawaii Beketts.
> 
> I took a pair of DH's athletic socks and rolled them up tight like a jelly roll. Then, I made a 50/50 mixture of alcohol and water, dipped a q-tip in and then rubbed inside the shoe where the problem areas are (where my pinkie toes hit in the shoe) and then I immediately stuffed the socks inside lengthwise so the pressure would be pushing across the toe box, right at the problem area. I left them like that overnight and the next morning it was like night and day. I could feel a huge difference in width right where I had the tightness.
> 
> I did this one more time and now they're perfect.


Oh thank u Bella!  yea twins! And thanks so much for the tip! I'm going to do them tonight... Skirt is from Zara trf. Only php 995 here. The stretch fabric won't probably hold up that long, but I just luv the print (and price not bad)! I'm so into aztecs now 



Ilgin said:


> I ran on treadmill with my beige Bekets once.
> 
> Congrats on your first pair! I love your whole look!


Thank u! Ok now you've inspired me 



Fairy-bag said:


> Congrats! They look great on you!


Thanks fairy!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oh hellooooooo sister! adorbs as always!!! you look smashing! ummmmmmm you know what I did to mine......and it worked! so gooooooooo!


Thanks thanks sis! Yep gonna do all the tips from u lovely ladies. I shall leave no stone unturned! Lol... Beige is so pretty!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

She joins the mini fam bam today and the mama is goin out for grocery


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Thanks thanks sis! Yep gonna do all the tips from u lovely ladies. I shall leave no stone unturned! Lol... Beige is so pretty! [/QUOTE]

oh and I know of someone who wore 2 layers of socks w/ this particular style, In as much as I love the print and look on this bad boy I think my bayleys would be last I will own in canvass..the entire fit of canvass vs suede and leather combo is really diff


----------



## jacknoy

Youre 5'8??? Wow tall


----------



## Bornsocialite26

jacknoy said:


> Youre 5'8??? Wow tall



ahihihihi yep! and that makes me 5'11 w/ marants


----------



## Bornsocialite26

jacknoy said:


> Youre 5'8??? Wow tall



yep 5'8 and 5'11 if w/ marants


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> Oh thank u Bella!  yea twins! And thanks so much for the tip! I'm going to do them tonight... Skirt is from Zara trf. Only php 995 here. The stretch fabric won't probably hold up that long, but I just luv the print (and price not bad)! I'm so into aztecs now



I'm going to check out Zara now. Thanks! And let me know how the stretching goes 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> View attachment 2169631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins the mini fam bam today and the mama is goin out for grocery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169643



Looking fab! And what an awesome collection!! 




Bornsocialite26 said:


> Thanks thanks sis! Yep gonna do all the tips from u lovely ladies. I shall leave no stone unturned! Lol... Beige is so pretty!
> 
> oh and I know of someone who wore 2 layers of socks w/ this particular style, In as much as I love the print and look on this bad boy *I think my bayleys would be last I will own in canvass..the entire fit of canvass vs suede and leather combo is really diff*



What kind of difference? I'm going to guess that the canvas ones are a little tighter and more rigid, right? I bet the all leather/suede ones are much softer and probably conform around the foot better too...

Would you say the suede/leather have more room? Do they fit closer to TTS?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> I'm going to check out Zara now. Thanks! And let me know how the stretching goes
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab! And what an awesome collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of difference? I'm going to guess that the canvas ones are a little tighter and more rigid, right? I bet the all leather/suede ones are much softer and probably conform around the foot better too...
> 
> Would you say the suede/leather have more room? Do they fit closer to TTS?



well said bella!!! YES YOU ARE CORRECT, THE CANVAS ARE A LITTLE TIGHTER AND IS MORE RIGID ALL OVER, SPECIALLY AROUND THE TOE BOX AREA...
THE SUEDE AND LEATHER ARE SOFTER AND CONFORMS AROUND EVERYWHERE W/O ANY OUCHIES AT ALL.
BUT THE THING IS THEY TEND TO LOOSEN UP MORE THAN THE CANVAS W/CH REMAINS SNUG EVEN AFTER BREAK IN.
I JUST REALLY LIKE THE FEEL OF BUYING AN EXPENSIVE PAIR MINUS THE BREAKING IN ISSUE.
AND LASTLY THE SUEDE/LEATHER IS REALLY TTS FOR ME
like I said went crazy for these because all my clothes go well w/ them, being a mama on the go like all the time.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Hi galfriends, I am new to the forum 
Just ordered my first pair of IM sneakers.
I had a tough time a) finding them and b) deciding what size to get

I ended up finding the black wila's on the creatures of comfort website and I was so happy!! postage was very pricey (70AUD) but i guess thats ok since it is a store website and not an actual online store!

We have one store in Melbourne (Australia) that stocks them, and I went in and tried on the one pair they had left, which was the denim limited edition becketts in denim. They were a 39, which was the size i was advised to get by NAP based on the fact that I am a US 7-7.5 and Euro 38 usually. they seemed to fit fine, one of my feet is quite a bit longer and wider than the other so often i find one shoe is very tight and the other roomy. But the velcro helped to keep them tight!

Have read this forum and I am thinking that the size up to a 39 in the wila was a good move, hoping they fit when they come! 

Am also looking to get black bobby's or grey bobby's this season. Any further size advice on these? And anyone have any thoughts on the grey/black decision? I guess it is a matter of what I can get my hands on really!!!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Isabrunette said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I fell in love with black Wila but now they are sold out everywhere...
> 
> Do you know if some of TPF members are selling one pair in 38 ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


Don't know if you tracked these down yet or not, but i just got a pair from creatures of comfort store in LA. they ship worldwide as far as i know. (at least to AUS for sure)
they still have a full size run!


----------



## ennna

Annabel_Rose said:


> Hi galfriends, I am new to the forum
> Just ordered my first pair of IM sneakers.
> I had a tough time a) finding them and b) deciding what size to get
> 
> I ended up finding the black wila's on the creatures of comfort website and I was so happy!! postage was very pricey (70AUD) but i guess thats ok since it is a store website and not an actual online store!
> 
> We have one store in Melbourne (Australia) that stocks them, and I went in and tried on the one pair they had left, which was the denim limited edition becketts in denim. They were a 39, which was the size i was advised to get by NAP based on the fact that I am a US 7-7.5 and Euro 38 usually. they seemed to fit fine, one of my feet is quite a bit longer and wider than the other so often i find one shoe is very tight and the other roomy. But the velcro helped to keep them tight!
> 
> Have read this forum and I am thinking that the size up to a 39 in the wila was a good move, hoping they fit when they come!
> 
> Am also looking to get black bobby's or grey bobby's this season. Any further size advice on these? And anyone have any thoughts on the grey/black decision? I guess it is a matter of what I can get my hands on really!!!



Nice sneakers! Hope they'll fit alright for you. I'm a 37.5/38 usually, 38 for my IM sneakers. My Bobbys are the same size as the others, the fit is a little different but if the 39 Wila is fine you should take the same size. Bobbys are also easy to adjust with the shoelaces instead of the velcro, I do the same because I have pretty narrow feet. I'm not sure whether there are black Bobbys? I think the ones you're talking about are anthracite, or black Bettys. For me, a dark colour goes easy with my wardrobe but dark or lighter grey are both very pretty... Pictures of your Wilas when you've received them?


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> well said bella!!! YES YOU ARE CORRECT, THE CANVAS ARE A LITTLE TIGHTER AND IS MORE RIGID ALL OVER, SPECIALLY AROUND THE TOE BOX AREA...
> THE SUEDE AND LEATHER ARE SOFTER AND CONFORMS AROUND EVERYWHERE W/O ANY OUCHIES AT ALL.
> BUT THE THING IS THEY TEND TO LOOSEN UP MORE THAN THE CANVAS W/CH REMAINS SNUG EVEN AFTER BREAK IN.
> I JUST REALLY LIKE THE FEEL OF BUYING AN EXPENSIVE PAIR MINUS THE BREAKING IN ISSUE.
> AND LASTLY THE SUEDE/LEATHER IS REALLY TTS FOR ME
> like I said went crazy for these because all my clothes go well w/ them, being a mama on the go like all the time.



Yup, I figured as much! Thanks for the feedback, Mama! I'd love to get an all black or all beige pair of Bekkets some time...whenever they're actually available online like at NAP. ush:


----------



## Annabel_Rose

ennna said:


> Nice sneakers! Hope they'll fit alright for you. I'm a 37.5/38 usually, 38 for my IM sneakers. My Bobbys are the same size as the others, the fit is a little different but if the 39 Wila is fine you should take the same size. Bobbys are also easy to adjust with the shoelaces instead of the velcro, I do the same because I have pretty narrow feet. I'm not sure whether there are black Bobbys? I think the ones you're talking about are anthracite, or black Bettys. For me, a dark colour goes easy with my wardrobe but dark or lighter grey are both very pretty... Pictures of your Wilas when you've received them?


Thanks! Went through all my shoes last night and checked the sizes. I vary soo much, as I'm sure most people do. I do have a few 38.5 and 39. My Nike high tops are 39 and my ysl high tops are 39 so hoping wila is fine. Didn't have any in the 37 area. I think I can probably comfortably take 38 or 39 in most shoes but nothing worse than a tight shoe right!

Ok so same size for bobby for you? That's good to know! Anyone else with advice on this?
Is anthracite black or like a charcoal in real life or..?? 
A store in Melbourne said they will receive black Bobby's so I assume they mean anthracite! But I think they are only getting two of each size. 
Anyone have pics of anthracite / grey on? I sometimes feel like black are too heavy for me so grey may be better but I know black is versatile. Ahhhhh decisions!!! I may even prefer to wait for a black Beckett one day so grey could be good for bobby so I'm not doubling up on colours too much


----------



## djsmom

are they still offering the all black bekkets or will a new style come out?


----------



## Annabel_Rose

djsmom said:


> are they still offering the all black bekkets or will a new style come out?


I know my local store is getting them but have not heard of anywhere else getting them!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

djsmom said:


> are they still offering the all black bekkets or will a new style come out?


Also I think matches, at least, is getting black with a sort of zebra print like he Hawaiian print ones. So I guess that is the new season style


----------



## djsmom

Annabel_Rose said:


> Also I think matches, at least, is getting black with a sort of zebra print like he Hawaiian print ones. So I guess that is the new season style



I can't get  with the fancy prints, just give me all black. I'm looking high and low for the all black wilas, but no luck  thanks


----------



## Annabel_Rose

djsmom said:


> I can't get  with the fancy prints, just give me all black. I'm looking high and low for the all black wilas, but no luck  thanks


I know I prefer plain for me too! But I am jealous of the girls that can pull off the fancier ones!
Good luck


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> Yup, I figured as much! Thanks for the feedback, Mama! I'd love to get an all black or all beige pair of Bekkets some time...whenever they're actually available online like at NAP. ush:



Anytime Bella! Oh and I also forgot to mention that for some reason, the sole of the suede/leather version is much more softer as well! it's as if it has a memory foam cushion effect, eeeeeeeek! oh beige pair will look mighty fine on you babe!!! I hope they bring back the gelato/taupe and anthracite beks soon!


----------



## e.etheldreda

Annabel_Rose said:


> I know my local store is getting them but have not heard of anywhere else getting them!



when will the new collection come out?


----------



## rsinokrot

i love these sneakers, but their textures gives out a wintery cozy feeling. do you think i can pull them off this summer ? 

im thinking a bright color


----------



## Annabel_Rose

e.etheldreda said:


> when will the new collection come out?


From all reports it seems it is expected to arrive any time from now until the end of July. So we play the waiting game!


----------



## Mia Bella

Quickie mod.  I have so many whites/beiges/greys in my wardrobe and it seems that's all I want to wear with my Bekkets. I guess I just like the shoes to POP.



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Anytime Bella! Oh and I also forgot to mention that for some reason, the sole of the suede/leather version is much more softer as well! it's as if it has a memory foam cushion effect, eeeeeeeek! oh beige pair will look mighty fine on you babe!!! I hope they bring back the gelato/taupe and anthracite beks soon!



That sounds amaaaazing!! You lucky girl with your new Wilas.  And I agree, they need to bring back the anthracites. Such a killer color with all the different shades of grey. Man....come on IM, give us the goods!!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Mia Bella said:


> Quickie mod.  I have so many whites/beiges/greys in my wardrobe and it seems that's all I want to wear with my Bekkets. I guess I just like the shoes to POP.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amaaaazing!! You lucky girl with your new Wilas.  And I agree, they need to bring back the anthracites. Such a killer color with all the different shades of grey. Man....come on IM, give us the goods!!


They look amazing on you!!!! Love!


----------



## Ilgin

Mia Bella said:


> Quickie mod.  I have so many whites/beiges/greys in my wardrobe and it seems that's all I want to wear with my Bekkets. I guess I just like the shoes to POP.



They are perfection with your killer legs!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Annabel_Rose said:


> They look amazing on you!!!! Love!





Ilgin said:


> They are perfection with your killer legs!!



Thank you sweet ladies!!


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> Quickie mod.  I have so many whites/beiges/greys in my wardrobe and it seems that's all I want to wear with my Bekkets. I guess I just like the shoes to POP.



Gorgeous as always! I still haven't done the alcohol-sock trick. We'll report back soon! Thanks again!


----------



## parisnewyork

Brian sneakers in black and white at The New Guard!!! http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/designers/isabel-marant/shoes


----------



## am2022

Loving all the action shots!!!
Rdgldy, Purse , born , Mia you are all rocking the becketts!
I wore my anthracite 2 wks ago after being stored in the closet forever and I must say still loving them sneakers ... Isabel has to stop!!! I sometimes fear seeing the next set of shoe collection she makes ...


----------



## e.etheldreda

Annabel_Rose said:


> From all reports it seems it is expected to arrive any time from now until the end of July. So we play the waiting game!



how about the sneak peek of the collection (the pictures)?


----------



## Bag doll

Does anyone know if the bazil will return


----------



## parisnewyork

*Anastacia* said:


> These are the sneakers I'm looking for


http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/designers/isabel-marant/all has the Black Brian sneakers...only sizes 36 and 37 left. They also have the white ones available in sizes 36 37 38 39 & 41.


----------



## brigadeiro

Did anyone find their Bobby sneakers ran big? I bought in my usual size (38), and have been using them with an insole, as I found them a bit big...

Also, I wasn't sure whether to post here, or in the Isabel Marant Boots thread, but how do the Dickers compare with the Bobby's in terms of comfort? Am thinking of buying the latter, and want to use either pair during my travels to France in June/July, when I will be doing a lot of walking (and will also be taking my Nike Roshe sneakers), otherwise may take my Chloe Susanna's...

Apologies for the long-winded 'question'/post :shame:


----------



## Fairy-bag

brigadeiro said:


> Did anyone find their Bobby sneakers ran big? I bought in my usual size (38), and have been using them with an insole, as I found them a bit big...
> 
> Also, I wasn't sure whether to post here, or in the Isabel Marant Boots thread, but how do the Dickers compare with the Bobby's in terms of comfort? Am thinking of buying the latter, and want to use either pair during my travels to France in June/July, when I will be doing a lot of walking (and will also be taking my Nike Roshe sneakers), otherwise may take my Chloe Susanna's...
> 
> Apologies for the long-winded 'question'/post :shame:



I have both the Bettys and the Dickers and they are both extremely comfortable. I was quite surprised of how light my feet felt after an entire day at an expo. And that was the first time I wore them! They are like a pair of loafers for me!


----------



## brigadeiro

Fairy-bag said:


> I have both the Bettys and the Dickers and they are both extremely comfortable. I was quite surprised of how light my feet felt after an entire day at an expo. And that was the first time I wore them! They are like a pair of loafers for me!



Thanks for the reply *Fairy-bag*! Were you referring to the Dickers or Bettys when you mention wearing them an entire day at an expo?


----------



## trepidationdreams

Hi ladies! Has anyone in the US ordered Marant shoes from The New Guard (http://thenewguard.com.au/)? How was your experience with them and what taxes/duties were you charged? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

So my wila's arrived!!! they are SO AMAZING. already in love!!!!
Im glad i went a size up to the 39. I can't say for sure if the 38 would have been too tight as I haven't tried it, but the 39 just gives me a bit more room to breathe!
I think given that there is plenty of room that i should probably size down again for the bobby? I just ordered the dickers in a 38 and hoping they are good!

All in all i LOVE the wila, it is raining in melbourne today unfortunately so I can't wear them to dinner tonight but I can't wait to wear them ASAP!


----------



## tiffany_

trepidationdreams said:


> Hi ladies! Has anyone in the US ordered Marant shoes from The New Guard (http://thenewguard.com.au/)? How was your experience with them and what taxes/duties were you charged? Thanks for your time!



Would really like to know this as well! Thanks!


----------



## Fairy-bag

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the reply *Fairy-bag*! Were you referring to the Dickers or Bettys when you mention wearing them an entire day at an expo?



Dickers! That's why I was so impressed!


----------



## brigadeiro

Fairy-bag said:


> Dickers! That's why I was so impressed!



Ooh, thanks for the reply again! 

Btw, I know I'm on the wrong thread, but I found the Bobby's ran a bit big. Does everyone find the Dickers TTS? TIA


----------



## Fairy-bag

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh, thanks for the reply again!
> 
> Btw, I know I'm on the wrong thread, but I found the Bobby's ran a bit big. Does everyone find the Dickers TTS? TIA



It's me again!  Very TTS indeed for me.


----------



## brigadeiro

^ Thanks again *Fairy-bag*! I should rename you Fairy-shoes, you're a great help!


----------



## ennna

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh, thanks for the reply again!
> 
> Btw, I know I'm on the wrong thread, but I found the Bobby's ran a bit big. Does everyone find the Dickers TTS? TIA



I've tried both and to me the Dickers run big while the Bobbys are pretty TTS. I'm a 37.5 most of the time and my Bobbys in 38 are perfect (maybe a little wide but with the shoelaces it's no problem, I couldn't have sized down because then length wise they would be too small). The Dickers I only tried on in a shop, also a 38, but they were already big for me and since they're suede they would probably become even bigger. I would buy the Dickers in a 37 for myself (didn't try them on though, was trying to behave ). I'm also a 37 in Acne pistols, maybe you know your size for them to compare? If you think the Bobbys run big, I would definetely size down with the Dickers.


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> Gorgeous as always! I still haven't done the alcohol-sock trick. We'll report back soon! Thanks again!



Thank you lovie!! I really hope the toe stretching works for you too.


----------



## brigadeiro

ennna said:


> I've tried both and to me the Dickers run big while the Bobbys are pretty TTS. I'm a 37.5 most of the time and my Bobbys in 38 are perfect (maybe a little wide but with the shoelaces it's no problem, I couldn't have sized down because then length wise they would be too small). The Dickers I only tried on in a shop, also a 38, but they were already big for me and since they're suede they would probably become even bigger. I would buy the Dickers in a 37 for myself (didn't try them on though, was trying to behave ). I'm also a 37 in Acne pistols, maybe you know your size for them to compare? If you think the Bobbys run big, I would definetely size down with the Dickers.



Ooh, thanks for info *ennna*! The Dickers you tried, were they from recent 'batches'? I read somewhere that they used to run big, and run truer nowadays, but maybe they still run big...


----------



## ennna

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh, thanks for info *ennna*! The Dickers you tried, were they from recent 'batches'? I read somewhere that they used to run big, and run truer nowadays, but maybe they still run big...


recent, just a few weeks ago!


----------



## brigadeiro

^ Thanks Ennna! I got to try them in a store yesterday, and they both fit, although I think I'd follow your suggestion and go for the 37 as they'd stretch. Unfortunately they are about $250+ more expensive in this store than in some stores online (I was on the waitlist for Matches Fashion, but somehow they sold out before I was even notified they came in! :cry: )


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore my Bobby's in Taupe today


----------



## sydgirl

Wearing my anthracite bekkets today! My fave colourway


----------



## nnkim

I'm not sure if this is the right thread but can someone help me authenticate these Isabel Marant Betty? Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-ISABEL...bby-beckett-wedge-sneaker-37-65-/261218585543


----------



## PinkPeonies

I'm really hoping to find a plain black Bayley or Bekket, but for now, these 2 are keeping me company.


----------



## brigadeiro

^snap! We're shoe twins! Wore my Bobby's in Taupe today:


----------



## mallb

I was reading this thread last night thinking I should get a pair, but I thought maybe not bc I thought the trend would be ending soon. But them I walked into Neimans today and couldn't leave without them. They only had one pair in my size so I knew they were for me


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

brigadeiro said:


> ^snap! We're shoe twins! Wore my Bobby's in Taupe today:



Like them! And I love your jacket, from which brand is it?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Like them! And I love your jacket, from which brand is it?



It's Zara I believe


----------



## brigadeiro

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Like them! And I love your jacket, from which brand is it?





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's Zara I believe



Thx *MoreBagsPlease*, *Loubiwhirl* is right, it's Zara


----------



## am2022

major congrats!!! you will surely love them..
i live in them when im not working - grocery, movies, school volunteering hours, kids' sports, etc.
lately ive been wearing them more with my bootleg jeans for that extra height and loving it!!


mallb said:


> View attachment 2191503
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191505
> 
> 
> I was reading this thread last night thinking I should get a pair, but I thought maybe not bc I thought the trend would be ending soon. But them I walked into Neimans today and couldn't leave without them. They only had one pair in my size so I knew they were for me


----------



## caffiex

this may seem an awkward question to ask..i have quite chubby and short legs
how do these wedges look on different leg shapes? sorry if anyone finds this offensive 
i cannot wear ankle boots cos they look awful on me..do these shoes elongate my legs or have a similar effect like ankle boots?


----------



## Pembldon

I don't have great legs, slim ankles but I have big calves and I find the bekket style don't do me any favours as they cover my slimmest part and cut me at a really unflattering place. I have the bobby and the Betty and find them much more flattering but I can't do them with bare legs x


----------



## Pembldon

I think they look genuine x


----------



## indi3r4

Bobby and I, waiting for hubby to finish guitar shopping.. My turn next!


----------



## djsmom

Has anyone seen new Fall/Winter collection


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

espejto.com has one pair of Balesi batik denim sneakers left in size 39, use code PRIVATE and get it for only 276&#8364;.


----------



## dbaby

L'inde Le Palais has A/W13 bekkets in stock! Also some Dickers and some random fuzzy boot.


----------



## djsmom

dbaby said:


> L'inde Le Palais has A/W13 bekkets in stock! Also some Dickers and some random fuzzy boot.



Thank you!! I just preorderd  the last black pair, size 40. They have all sizes in the khaki, tan, and off white.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Ladies,
I have a question because I am kind of confused....

I am a size 39FR and 8.US so as suggested I went up a size (40) when I ordered my black Wila...
But they were way toooo BIG even with insoles they were too big. Is it because of that style? 

I am not about to buy the new black bekkets from this season in 39 but I am afraid that the sizing is always too big :/ 

What do you girls think? 
Thank you


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have a question because I am kind of confused....
> 
> I am a size 39FR and 8.US so as suggested I went up a size (40) when I ordered my black Wila...
> *But they were way toooo BIG even with insoles they were too big. Is it because of that style? *
> 
> I am not about to buy the new black bekkets from this season in 39 but I am afraid that the sizing is always too big :/
> 
> What do you girls think?
> Thank you




I think it's because you sized up too far - given your FR/US sizing a 39 in the Wila would have been a better fit . . . I don't believe that the hi-top sizing has ever run big.


----------



## redish

hi all I'm newbie here and looking for the suede bekket in black I saw this website seems have all colors with complete sizing is this website legit? please help me. TIA
http://www.marantfanshop.com


----------



## Pao9

Taking my Hawaiian becketts out on my Vegas vacation!!


----------



## jellybebe

redish said:


> hi all I'm newbie here and looking for the suede bekket in black I saw this website seems have all colors with complete sizing is this website legit? please help me. TIA
> http://www.marantfanshop.com



The website is not legit. I suggest you try Net a Porter, they just received a new shipment of the black Beketts.


----------



## djsmom

jellybebe said:


> The website is not legit. I suggest you try Net a Porter, they just received a new shipment of the black Beketts.



thanks. I just ordered a pair. now I can cancel my pre-order which ships in September


----------



## redish

jellybebe said:


> The website is not legit. I suggest you try Net a Porter, they just received a new shipment of the black Beketts.



Thank you so much jellybebe  I just ordered one from net-a-porter


----------



## jellybebe

redish said:


> Thank you so much jellybebe  I just ordered one from net-a-porter





djsmom said:


> thanks. I just ordered a pair. now I can cancel my pre-order which ships in September



Happy to help! Hope you enjoy your new Beketts, I am tempted to get myself a pair too!


----------



## redish

jellybebe said:


> Happy to help! Hope you enjoy your new Beketts, I am tempted to get myself a pair too!



U should've get one before its sold out again


----------



## cinnabun4chu

ISABEL MARANT
Betty leather and suede wedge sneakers
Was $665 
Now $465.50 30% OFF

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314589

Still France 36 and 40 left.

Question for you ladies.. I have a pair of Bobby's and they say they are a 36 on the box and in the shoe.. does that mean it's a France 36?  I got super confused, because I sized down thinking a 36 was a UK 36 .. so I thought this was the equivalent to a US 6 (I'm usually a small US 7 or 6.5).  The 36 fits me a little tight but they do fit and I haven't worn them that often to stretch them out.  Does that mean I'd fit a FR 36 Betty then?  If so I'm getting a pair!

Hope this question makes sense haha


----------



## Straight-Laced

cinnabun4chu said:


> ISABEL MARANT
> Betty leather and suede wedge sneakers
> Was $665
> Now $465.50 30% OFF
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314589
> 
> Still France 36 and 40 left.
> 
> Question for you ladies.. I have a pair of Bobby's and they say they are a 36 on the box and in the shoe.. does that mean it's a France 36?  I got super confused, because I sized down thinking a 36 was a UK 36 .. so I thought this was the equivalent to a US 6 (I'm usually a small US 7 or 6.5).  The 36 fits me a little tight but they do fit and I haven't worn them that often to stretch them out.  Does that mean I'd fit a FR 36 Betty then?  If so I'm getting a pair!
> 
> Hope this question makes sense haha




Bettys & Bobbys fit about the same (suede Bobby may feel a little softer & less fitted than leather Betty tho, especially at first) so if you're ok with 36 Bobby you should be ok with 36 Betty.  
However from your US size your better fit would be the 37 Betty in NAP's sizing.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Straight-Laced said:


> Bettys & Bobbys fit about the same (suede Bobby may feel a little softer & less fitted than leather Betty tho, especially at first) so if you're ok with 36 Bobby you should be ok with 36 Betty.
> However from your US size your better fit would be the 37 Betty in NAP's sizing.



Yeah, that's what I thought.  I'm thinking I'll take the plunge with the 36's because my Bobby's fit fine, I had always thought I ordered them in UK sizing.  My big toe reaches the end but it's not like they are smushed or anything.. the 37 would probably be large on me.  Can't beat that sale price!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

cinnabun4chu said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought.  I'm thinking I'll take the plunge with the 36's because my Bobby's fit fine, I had always thought I ordered them in UK sizing.  My big toe reaches the end but it's not like they are smushed or anything.. the 37 would probably be large on me.  Can't beat that sale price!!!



Definitely worth trying at sale price IMO - you can always return if they don't work out


----------



## Jagger

sydgirl said:


> Wearing my anthracite bekkets today! My fave colourway



I love this color!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Ladies 

I went to the Isabel Marant boutique in Paris, I asked to try the bekett in black in 39 and they bring me the "Fadded black ones" which I didn't like at all they looked GREEN next to my jet black leggings...The SA told me that she was receiving little by little True black ones soon...

In the meantime I found the bekett I want on NET A PORTER but can't figure out if the Bekett they have is the FADDED or NORMAL black...I called...they don't know...

Here is the link:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374546


----------



## djsmom

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I went to the Isabel Marant boutique in Paris, I asked to try the bekett in black in 39 and they bring me the "Fadded black ones" which I didn't like at all they looked GREEN next to my jet black leggings...The SA told me that she was receiving little by little True black ones soon...
> 
> In the meantime I found the bekett I want on NET A PORTER but can't figure out if the Bekett they have is the FADDED or NORMAL black...I called...they don't know...
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374546



I'll let you know shortly, mine are on the UPS truck for delivery today


----------



## Pinkydream

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I went to the Isabel Marant boutique in Paris, I asked to try the bekett in black in 39 and they bring me the "Fadded black ones" which I didn't like at all they looked GREEN next to my jet black leggings...The SA told me that she was receiving little by little True black ones soon...
> 
> In the meantime I found the bekett I want on NET A PORTER but can't figure out if the Bekett they have is the FADDED or NORMAL black...I called...they don't know...
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374546



Hi there, I received the black Bekkets from nap yesterday and they are a true black. I wore them with my black leggings and both were the same.
But I was in Paris a week ago and they showed my the greenish ones / faded black too and I did not like them for the same reasons you statet. So there must be two different blacks I guess.


----------



## djsmom

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I went to the Isabel Marant boutique in Paris, I asked to try the bekett in black in 39 and they bring me the "Fadded black ones" which I didn't like at all they looked GREEN next to my jet black leggings...The SA told me that she was receiving little by little True black ones soon...
> 
> In the meantime I found the bekett I want on NET A PORTER but can't figure out if the Bekett they have is the FADDED or NORMAL black...I called...they don't know...
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374546



I just received my bekkett from NAP and they are a true black. they have a strong     smell like some type of protectant.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Pinkydream said:


> Hi there, I received the black Bekkets from nap yesterday and they are a true black. I wore them with my black leggings and both were the same.
> But I was in Paris a week ago and they showed my the greenish ones / faded black too and I did not like them for the same reasons you statet. So there must be two different blacks I guess.



Oh really? I am glad I am not crazy about the greenish looks 
could you give me the reference on your box, or a picture? I really really want the true black one 

Thank you for you answer.


----------



## Chloehollywood

djsmom said:


> I just received my bekkett from NAP and they are a true black. they have a strong     smell like some type of protectant.


That makes me happy  lol I have hopes now because I couldn't go with the fadded black aka greenish black


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Received my new Betty's .. fit just like my Bobby's.  The color is great for summer


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Matches just got their first delivery of the new season, there is khaki and anthracite suede dickers and a khaki bobby. Just ordered the bobby! such a good price on there I can't believe it compared to the 700 i have paid for my other pairs.

I got a 38 in the bobby, i wear a 38 in dicker and 39 in willa, so I am hoping the 38 bobby fits! anyone care to reassure me before I go into post-purchase anxiety whilst waiting for the package?!?!


----------



## ennna

Annabel_Rose said:


> Matches just got their first delivery of the new season, there is khaki and anthracite suede dickers and a khaki bobby. Just ordered the bobby! such a good price on there I can't believe it compared to the 700 i have paid for my other pairs.
> 
> I got a 38 in the bobby, i wear a 38 in dicker and 39 in willa, so I am hoping the 38 bobby fits! anyone care to reassure me before I go into post-purchase anxiety whilst waiting for the package?!?!



Love those! I have last years khaki Bobbys and wear them all the time. I'm a 38 in both Bobby and Bekett (same as wila) and 38 Dicker boots were a little big for me, but I know some girls got their Bobbys smaller than Beketts. Bobbys are less narrow in the front to if your feet are wide they are probably fine, for me it's length wise I need the 38. How do the 39 Wilas fit you? Do your toes have room in the front?


----------



## Annabel_Rose

ennna said:


> Love those! I have last years khaki Bobbys and wear them all the time. I'm a 38 in both Bobby and Bekett (same as wila) and 38 Dicker boots were a little big for me, but I know some girls got their Bobbys smaller than Beketts. Bobbys are less narrow in the front to if your feet are wide they are probably fine, for me it's length wise I need the 38. How do the 39 Wilas fit you? Do your toes have room in the front?


Thanks for that!!! I think my feet are a tad wide. The willa 39 fits well, I do have a bit of room at the front but they don't feel huge. So I'm thinking 38 will be fine too. I could probably have gone either way. I just want to put them on and them to be perfect haha I can't wait!
Matches is so quick, they are already well on their way!


----------



## glamour_us

Hi girls,

Does anyone know the prices of the Bekett in Europe? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Summer sunshine

Anyone know what the new season colours will be for the Bobby?


----------



## Mia Bella

djsmom said:


> I just received my bekkett from NAP and they are a true black. they have a strong     smell like some type of protectant.


So glad to hear that the black Beketts are true black. Now I have a pair on their way to me!


----------



## ennna

glamour_us said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Does anyone know the prices of the Bekett in Europe?
> 
> Thanks in advance



They're usually 395 euros


----------



## jen_sparro

Any Aussie girls know how quickly Matches ships to Aus? I'm thinking of getting the Khaki Bobby but I leave on saturday for Europe... so should I hold out until I'm in Paris to pick up a pair?


----------



## inch

I got my sneakers in 3 days from Matches. You'll be cutting it fine though..


----------



## HandbagAngel

It is so sad that Matches won't ship IM to the U.S. but all other brands are fine.  

The pair of IM Bobby Matches has pre-sale now, the color looks Gris to me instead Khaki. Matches' description is khaki-beige.  I wonder how it compares with their past season's Gris and Khaki?


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Just received my khaki Bobby's from matches. I ordered Saturday morning and they arrived this morning (Tuesday morning) so it's very quick!!! I think if you ordered now they would more than likely make it!

I would describe them as khaki but not a deep khaki it is sort of a grey khaki if that makes sense! Gorgeous colour though and because it has the grey/beige undertone it goes with a lot. I love them so much!

For people needing help with size I am a us size 7 (always 7 in nikes) and I take a 39 wila a 38 dicker (snug fit) and 38 bobby - little looser fit than the dicker. But all perfect!

Am so in love with my new khaki bobby, I got them for Europe too and I think they will be perfect for it!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

HandbagAngel said:


> It is so sad that Matches won't ship IM to the U.S. but all other brands are fine.
> 
> The pair of IM Bobby Matches has pre-sale now, the color looks Gris to me instead Khaki. Matches' description is khaki-beige.  I wonder how it compares with their past season's Gris and Khaki?



Hi How do you order it with presale i Checked on the website it shows as a retail price. I really like a pair too. But the retail price is a lil high for me .


----------



## ilsecita

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi How do you order it with presale i Checked on the website it shows as a retail price. I really like a pair too. But the retail price is a lil high for me .



I think she means pre-sale (as in pre-sell) for the new season not a discount sale sadly.


----------



## brigadeiro

Annabel_Rose said:


> Just received my khaki Bobby's from matches. I ordered Saturday morning and they arrived this morning (Tuesday morning) so it's very quick!!! I think if you ordered now they would more than likely make it!
> 
> I would describe them as khaki but not a deep khaki it is sort of a grey khaki if that makes sense! Gorgeous colour though and because it has the grey/beige undertone it goes with a lot. I love them so much!
> 
> For people needing help with size I am a us size 7 (always 7 in nikes) and I take a 39 wila a 38 dicker (snug fit) and 38 bobby - little looser fit than the dicker. But all perfect!
> 
> Am so in love with my new khaki bobby, I got them for Europe too and I think they will be perfect for it!



Ooh, any pics (pretty please)?  I have the Bobby(s) in Taupe, and love its versatility in terms of colour, sad the suede stretched so much (I need 2+ insoles and socks for my actual size). Was wondering if these have a lot of green in them...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

ilsecita said:


> I think she means pre-sale (as in pre-sell) for the new season not a discount sale sadly.



 . Do they ever go on sale??


----------



## HandbagAngel

inch said:


> I got my sneakers in 3 days from Matches. You'll be cutting it fine though..





Annabel_Rose said:


> Just received my khaki Bobby's from matches. I ordered Saturday morning and they arrived this morning (Tuesday morning) so it's very quick!!! I think if you ordered now they would more than likely make it!
> 
> I would describe them as khaki but not a deep khaki it is sort of a grey khaki if that makes sense! Gorgeous colour though and because it has the grey/beige undertone it goes with a lot. I love them so much!
> 
> For people needing help with size I am a us size 7 (always 7 in nikes) and I take a 39 wila a 38 dicker (snug fit) and 38 bobby - little looser fit than the dicker. But all perfect!
> 
> Am so in love with my new khaki bobby, I got them for Europe too and I think they will be perfect for it!




Could you let us know what color is specified on the box?  TIA!


----------



## gymangel812

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> . Do they ever go on sale??


not that i've seen, especially not the bobbys.


----------



## Mia Bella

So, I just got my black Beketts from NAP and they're great but now I have 2 pairs of darker Beketts and I'm wondering if I really even need the black pair. I wear the hawaii print ones with pretty much everything as if they were black anyway However, I bought the black ones because I figured there would be times I wouldn't want to wear the printed Beketts. Are they different enough??  Would it be overkill to keep the black? 

Here are some shots I took to compare colors and whatnot. 

Sunlight





















No sunlight


----------



## Annabel_Rose

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh, any pics (pretty please)?  I have the Bobby(s) in Taupe, and love its versatility in terms of colour, sad the suede stretched so much (I need 2+ insoles and socks for my actual size). Was wondering if these have a lot of green in them...


Ill get round to taking some good pics as soon as I'm done with exams  and when I figure out how to upload them here... I'm new to the forum!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

HandbagAngel said:


> Could you let us know what color is specified on the box?  TIA!


The box says taupe


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Mia Bella said:


> So, I just got my black Beketts from NAP and they're great but now I have 2 pairs of darker Beketts and I'm wondering if I really even need the black pair. I wear the hawaii print ones with pretty much everything as if they were black anyway However, I bought the black ones because I figured there would be times I wouldn't want to wear the printed Beketts. Are they different enough??  Would it be overkill to keep the black?
> 
> Here are some shots I took to compare colors and whatnot.
> 
> Sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sunlight


I think they are different enough to justify having both! Love them. I don't think you would ever regret having a plain black go to pair, even if Hawaiian is similar.


----------



## lovemyangels

Mia Bella said:


> So, I just got my black Beketts from NAP and they're great but now I have 2 pairs of darker Beketts and I'm wondering if I really even need the black pair. I wear the hawaii print ones with pretty much everything as if they were black anyway However, I bought the black ones because I figured there would be times I wouldn't want to wear the printed Beketts. Are they different enough??  Would it be overkill to keep the black?
> 
> Here are some shots I took to compare colors and whatnot.
> 
> Sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sunlight



You will never have too many IM Bekkets.  To add more varieties, maybe a pair of all leather black Brian instead?


----------



## Pao9

lovemyangels said:


> You will never have too many IM Bekkets.  To add more varieties, maybe a pair of all leather black Brian instead?


I agree, the Brian is Very cool, those two look Very similar!


----------



## jen_sparro

inch said:


> I got my sneakers in 3 days from Matches. You'll be cutting it fine though..



Cheers hun, I've decided to see if I can get a pair in Paris... didn't want them turning up after I leave and have to wait 6wks to try them on!


----------



## brigadeiro

jen_sparro said:


> Any Aussie girls know how quickly Matches ships to Aus? I'm thinking of getting the Khaki Bobby but I leave on saturday for Europe... so should I hold out until I'm in Paris to pick up a pair?



Ooh! If you come across the Dicker boots in the light grey during your 'search', could you please post here (that is, if you get the chance, I'm sure you'll be too busy having loads of fun :shame: )?

I'm heading to Paris (from Oz too) in 2 weeks, and am trying to be patient and not fork out $699 for them here...so much cheaper in Europe if I could find a pair!  

Have a fantastic trip!  Am getting uber excited about my trip!


----------



## jen_sparro

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh! If you come across the Dicker boots in the light grey during your 'search', could you please post here (that is, if you get the chance, I'm sure you'll be too busy having loads of fun :shame: )?
> 
> I'm heading to Paris (from Oz too) in 2 weeks, and am trying to be patient and not fork out $699 for them here...so much cheaper in Europe if I could find a pair!
> 
> Have a fantastic trip!  Am getting uber excited about my trip!



Sure!  More than happy to keep an eye out for you!
Enjoy your time in Paris too!! Enjoy the shopping, shows and macaroons


----------



## brigadeiro

jen_sparro said:


> Sure!  More than happy to keep an eye out for you!
> Enjoy your time in Paris too!! Enjoy the shopping, shows and macaroons



Thx! How long are you heading there for?  

My parents are there (have been there for the past 2 years luck them), and warned me it's not 'that' warm (maybe even close to our current weather!), boo was counting on nice summery weather...


----------



## jen_sparro

brigadeiro said:


> Thx! How long are you heading there for?
> 
> My parents are there (have been there for the past 2 years luck them), and warned me it's not 'that' warm (maybe even close to our current weather!), boo was counting on nice summery weather...



I'm there for a week, attending a hen's night in Santorini and wedding in Sarajevo first. I've been tracking the weather on my phone and saw it's been quite chilly!  Fingers crossed it warms up for us!


----------



## brigadeiro

jen_sparro said:


> I'm there for a week, attending a hen's night in Santorini and wedding in Sarajevo first. I've been tracking the weather on my phone and saw it's been quite chilly!  Fingers crossed it warms up for us!



Oh wow! How lovely! Santorini and Sarajevo should be nice and warm, and then hopefully the weather will warm up by the time you reach Paris


----------



## jen_sparro

brigadeiro said:


> Oh wow! How lovely! Santorini and Sarajevo should be nice and warm, and then hopefully the weather will warm up by the time you reach Paris



Should be a good trip!  Now I just need to finish my packing list on polyvore!


----------



## brigadeiro

jen_sparro said:


> Should be a good trip!  Now I just need to finish my packing list on polyvore!



Haha! Snap! That's exactly what I'm doing right now, need to start actual packing too...


----------



## jen_sparro

brigadeiro said:


> Haha! Snap! That's exactly what I'm doing right now, need to start actual packing too...



Packing, my least favourite part, mostly because I need to do some washing in order to pack!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Mia Bella said:


> So, I just got my black Beketts from NAP and they're great but now I have 2 pairs of darker Beketts and I'm wondering if I really even need the black pair. I wear the hawaii print ones with pretty much everything as if they were black anyway However, I bought the black ones because I figured there would be times I wouldn't want to wear the printed Beketts. Are they different enough??  Would it be overkill to keep the black?
> 
> Here are some shots I took to compare colors and whatnot.
> 
> Sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sunlight



I saw some discussion of the Bekett if it is jet black or dark gray black.  Yours looks like has some varietations of Blacks which makes it interesting.  As the above mentioned, Brian would be a great options as well since it is all leather and will fit your feet like gloves.  I tried on both but decided to keep Brian since they are SO comfy to wear, compare with the suede Bekett.  No matter what, you have mile long legs and pull off any shoes you wear.


----------



## Chloehollywood

I got a phone call from my SA that told me that they received the new collection of JET black Bekett  so happy, I will be picking up my pair tomorrow


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Isabel Marant Betty's in 40 for 50% off at NAP.. someone must have returned them

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314589


----------



## ennna

Mia Bella said:


> So, I just got my black Beketts from NAP and they're great but now I have 2 pairs of darker Beketts and I'm wondering if I really even need the black pair. I wear the hawaii print ones with pretty much everything as if they were black anyway However, I bought the black ones because I figured there would be times I wouldn't want to wear the printed Beketts. Are they different enough??  Would it be overkill to keep the black?
> 
> Here are some shots I took to compare colors and whatnot.



I think they're too similar... how about the cream/off white ones? They're also pretty easy to wear and really look different from the ones you already have. The Brians are nice too and less similar, but also black and I would go for something really different.


----------



## JDN

Mia Bella said:


> So, I just got my black Beketts from NAP and they're great but now I have 2 pairs of darker Beketts and I'm wondering if I really even need the black pair. I wear the hawaii print ones with pretty much everything as if they were black anyway However, I bought the black ones because I figured there would be times I wouldn't want to wear the printed Beketts. Are they different enough??  Would it be overkill to keep the black?
> 
> Here are some shots I took to compare colors and whatnot.
> 
> Sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sunlight



They both look great, but I do agree that you don't NEED both pairs....but...


----------



## etyc

Finally got hold of the Bobby in taupe.  My order was cancelled by Matches 3 months ago as they couldn't locate them after I placed my order.  Was so disappointed that time.  When I knew they've restocked them, I couldn't resist to get them at once.  All pictures are originally shot by my phone with no retouching.











My IM collection grew so fast in the past 3 months.  Guess I better stop for some time.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

etyc said:


> Finally got hold of the Bobby in taupe.  My order was cancelled by Matches 3 months ago as they couldn't locate them after I placed my order.  Was so disappointed that time.  When I knew they've restocked them, I couldn't resist to get them at once.  All pictures are originally shot by my phone with no retouching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collection grew so fast in the past 3 months.  Guess I better stop for some time.


I'm loving mine too! Great colour aren't they? I have gone crazy too, started my collection a month ago and now have three pairs. Love your family pic!


----------



## etyc

Annabel_Rose said:


> I'm loving mine too! Great colour aren't they? I have gone crazy too, started my collection a month ago and now have three pairs. Love your family pic!



Yeah... Good to invest as I see they can be wore in any season.  They match well with both light and dark colors.


----------



## Mia Bella

Annabel_Rose said:


> I think they are different enough to justify having both! Love them. I don't think you would ever regret having a plain black go to pair, even if Hawaiian is similar.



Thank you! This is my thought process as well. While they look similar they _are _still two completely different styles and colors, of course.  



lovemyangels said:


> You will never have too many IM Bekkets.  To add more varieties, maybe a pair of all leather black Brian instead?



I'm perplexed by the Brian for some reason...I wonder if I'm the only one that finds them kind of hip-hop looking? Not a negative thing so much as a styling thing for me, like I won't wear them right. I don't know what it is.. I think it's a first impression that has just stuck. I hear they are cloud comfy too! Thank you for your input!!



HandbagAngel said:


> I saw some discussion of the Bekett if it is jet black or dark gray black.  Yours looks like has some variations of Blacks which makes it interesting.  As the above mentioned, Brian would be a great options as well since it is all leather and will fit your feet like gloves.  I tried on both but decided to keep Brian since they are SO comfy to wear, compare with the suede Bekett.  No matter what, you have mile long legs and pull off any shoes you wear.



Yes! The variation is awesome. I thought for sure they'd just be jet black all over but I was pleasantly surprised to see the different types of black represented.  I love them more because of that. Have you ever shared any mods of your Brians? I rarely see outfits with them! Only a close up of the shoe. They really do sound fabulous and so comfy! And thank you for your very sweet compliment  



ennna said:


> I think they're too similar... how about the cream/off white ones? They're also pretty easy to wear and really look different from the ones you already have. The Brians are nice too and less similar, but also black and I would go for something really different.



I saw the cream ones at LaGarconne! Kinda bummed they're not the stone ones from the previous Season(s). I wish they had an Anthracite type color...something with greys! Then I'd be in trouble. Or if they brought back the cobalt blue ones. I would just . Thank you for your input!! 



JDN said:


> They both look great, but I do agree that you don't NEED both pairs....but...



Haha, I love your reply. That "but..." says a lot! I played dress up in my closet last night and I think I'm going to keep them. There's a huge difference in the feel of both shoes. I find the Hawaiian ones are more casual (I think it's the print) for shorts and cute, quick outfits whereas I can see myself wearing the black Beks with some of the more refined looking pieces within my minimalist, Helmut Lang aesthetic. Leather pants, zara skorts, AW ruched skirt...things like that..and a lot of black and white.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## ennna

etyc said:


> Finally got hold of the Bobby in taupe.  My order was cancelled by Matches 3 months ago as they couldn't locate them after I placed my order.  Was so disappointed that time.  When I knew they've restocked them, I couldn't resist to get them at once.  All pictures are originally shot by my phone with no retouching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collection grew so fast in the past 3 months.  Guess I better stop for some time.



love your Bobbys! Do you like your Baltimores? I'm about to buy them (navy/red ones), they're on hold for me right now but something in me is not sure. I like the sporty look, that's different from my other IM sneakers. The canvas is also nice and easier than suede. The only minus: I would only wear them in summer (and maybe a few times in winter) and I already own 4 pairs of IM sneakers... Every outfit the Baltimore would be nice with, the others will too. But they just got a completely different, sporty, look! Help!


----------



## etyc

ennna said:


> love your Bobbys! Do you like your Baltimores? I'm about to buy them (navy/red ones), they're on hold for me right now but something in me is not sure. I like the sporty look, that's different from my other IM sneakers. The canvas is also nice and easier than suede. The only minus: I would only wear them in summer (and maybe a few times in winter) and I already own 4 pairs of IM sneakers... Every outfit the Baltimore would be nice with, the others will too. But they just got a completely different, sporty, look! Help!



Yes, Baltimore is good for Summer as the look and feel is lighter and more sporty.  I love the way it looks.  The only no good is, they are not as comfy as the Bobbys.  I found the canvas and insoles are rather stiff.  Could be better after several wear I believe.  I have no problem in having both as they are in very different color tone.  If you like the red/navy combo and the other IM are in different shades, why not give a try?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bobby family pic  
clockwise from top left : Anthracite (this year), Taupe, Camel, Khaki (all last year)


----------



## ennna

etyc said:


> Yes, Baltimore is good for Summer as the look and feel is lighter and more sporty.  I love the way it looks.  The only no good is, they are not as comfy as the Bobbys.  I found the canvas and insoles are rather stiff.  Could be better after several wear I believe.  I have no problem in having both as they are in very different color tone.  If you like the red/navy combo and the other IM are in different shades, why not give a try?



Thanks! I ordered them, was too much in doubt so I'm gonna try them on and see! They should be arriving in a few days. Do you wear yours much?


----------



## JDN

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you! This is my thought process as well. While they look similar they _are _still two completely different styles and colors, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perplexed by the Brian for some reason...I wonder if I'm the only one that finds them kind of hip-hop looking? Not a negative thing so much as a styling thing for me, like I won't wear them right. I don't know what it is.. I think it's a first impression that has just stuck. I hear they are cloud comfy too! Thank you for your input!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! The variation is awesome. I thought for sure they'd just be jet black all over but I was pleasantly surprised to see the different types of black represented.  I love them more because of that. Have you ever shared any mods of your Brians? I rarely see outfits with them! Only a close up of the shoe. They really do sound fabulous and so comfy! And thank you for your very sweet compliment
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the cream ones at LaGarconne! Kinda bummed they're not the stone ones from the previous Season(s). I wish they had an Anthracite type color...something with greys! Then I'd be in trouble. Or if they brought back the cobalt blue ones. I would just . Thank you for your input!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I love your reply. That "but..." says a lot! I played dress up in my closet last night and I think I'm going to keep them. There's a huge difference in the feel of both shoes. I find the Hawaiian ones are more casual (I think it's the print) for shorts and cute, quick outfits whereas I can see myself wearing the black Beks with some of the more refined looking pieces within my minimalist, Helmut Lang aesthetic. Leather pants, zara skorts, AW ruched skirt...things like that..and a lot of black and white.  Thank you for your help!



Glad you are keeping both  I absolutely love my black ones....they were pretty much my go to shoes when im not working...even in the summer lol
Although lately I've been trying to make use of my other shoes...what's the point of buying if I don't wear them....(don't answer that...lol)


----------



## etyc

Straight-Laced said:


> Bobby family pic
> clockwise from top left : Anthracite (this year), Taupe, Camel, Khaki (all last year)



Nice shot!  You must be a super fan of Bobby.


----------



## etyc

ennna said:


> Thanks! I ordered them, was too much in doubt so I'm gonna try them on and see! They should be arriving in a few days. Do you wear yours much?



Great!  Do let us know how you like them.  I only wore them several times as it has been raining in my place since April.  I don't want to ruin them so fast as mine is a beige combo.


----------



## etyc

Tried to pair up with my Baltimores and Taupe Bobbys.  Obviously Baltimores won today.


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore my black Betty's today:


----------



## JDN

brigadeiro said:


> Wore my black Betty's today:



Very cool shots!!! Looks like an ad!!! You look great!!!


----------



## JDN

etyc said:


> Tried to pair up with my Baltimores and Taupe Bobbys.  Obviously Baltimores won today.
> 
> View attachment 2223077



Love the way your paired your outfit!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

JDN said:


> Very cool shots!!! Looks like an ad!!! You look great!!!



Aw, thanks *JDN* :shame:


----------



## ennna

etyc said:


> Great!  Do let us know how you like them.  I only wore them several times as it has been raining in my place since April.  I don't want to ruin them so fast as mine is a beige combo.



Thanks for convincing me 

I received the Baltimores a few days ago and I really like them. I was a bit on the fence since I like my other IM sneakers more, but they don't go as well with my summer outfits and I really wanted another pair of wedge sneakers. Bobbys in a light colour would also work but in that case I prefer the more sporty Baltimore since I already have Beketts in a light colour and dark Bobbys. The Baltimores are really different and fun and sporty, I like that for a casual look. The canvas is easy too (for stains...) and I like the really soft leather on the inside. They are really comfortable, I think they are a little bigger than the other sneakers. I have a bit more room length wise and I think they're also a bit less narrow (not sure since I don't have wide feet). It's a small difference though, I'd still buy all sneakers in 38.


----------



## jaemin

Hi everyone! Just wondering if anyone knows if the Betty sneakers will be available this season? I've been looking around and all I can find is the Bobby. Thanks for the info!


----------



## chyeah

I'm generally a US 9/EU 40 in flats and I just received the Bobby in a 40 from net-a-porter. I tried them on and the width is perfect since my feet are wide. But they are little long length wise (about 1/2 inch too big). I tried walking around the house and I didn't feel like my heel was coming up since I wore athletic socks. Do you think if I size down to a 39 it'll be too tight with socks?


----------



## Fufuberry

Hey everyone! Just wondering which department stores in the US sell Isabel Marants and the price of the bekkets? having trouble figuring out who carries them. Thanks!


----------



## Julide

Fufuberry said:


> Hey everyone! Just wondering which department stores in the US sell Isabel Marants? having trouble figuring out who carries them. Thanks!



The ones I know are Nordstrums, Nieman Marcus and Barney's. I am sure that there are others but I don't know them. IHTH!


----------



## chiaraV

Moleskin Brown Bekket available in alla sizes on Nap!

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374545


----------



## LadyCupid

Can someone tell me where i can find the purple with a star here in US? Desperate to find ..Thanks


----------



## chyeah

I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Bobby in Craie. I seriously can't believe how comfortable these are. I walked all around the city with these babies on and my feet were not hurting at all


----------



## djsmom

If anyone needs the true black bekkett in a size 40, I just shipped a pair back to NAP, do keep checking


----------



## chiaraV

I just ordered the elvis flat sandals..i'm a willow 38 and took the 39 in these..hope I made the right choice..I was on a ban..yeah right


----------



## rdgldy

chyeah said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Bobby in Craie. I seriously can't believe how comfortable these are. I walked all around the city with these babies on and my feet were not hurting at all


congrats!! they are lovely!


----------



## djsmom

NAP just processed my return, if anyone needs a 40


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My mommy odj last sunday at my daughters 1st bday party


----------



## lilias_13

Cream /red Wila, from http://styleheritage.com


----------



## drtjeckleberg

yodaling1 said:


> Can someone tell me where i can find the purple with a star here in US? Desperate to find ..Thanks



Hi, sorry if im wrong about this, but i think that is actually an Upere wedge sneaker, not isabel marant

this one looks just like it
http://www.upere.com/upere-aster-wedge-sneakers-suede-leather-red-p-41.html


----------



## tb-purselover

yodaling1 said:


> Can someone tell me where i can find the purple with a star here in US? Desperate to find ..Thanks


In the USA that colorway pretty much sold out quickly.  You might be lucky to find a pair returned but I think it will be hard.  Your best bet is *bay.


----------



## tb-purselover

drtjeckleberg said:


> Hi, sorry if im wrong about this, but i think that is actually an Upere wedge sneaker, not isabel marant
> 
> this one looks just like it
> http://www.upere.com/upere-aster-wedge-sneakers-suede-leather-red-p-41.html



The Upere are pretty good look-a-likes to the Isabel Marant Bayley sneakers.  But they are copies.


----------



## djsmom

barneys has the black/faded black bekkets in all sizes


----------



## imlvholic

The Bobbys are growing on me, I finally caved in on some Camel Bobbys after all this time


----------



## Pao9

Ladies I need your help, I have two Bekkets and I'm not too familiar with the Baileys, can someone please tell me if these are authentic! I appreciate the help!


----------



## am2022

Lovely!



chyeah said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Bobby in Craie. I seriously can't believe how comfortable these are. I walked all around the city with these babies on and my feet were not hurting at all


----------



## am2022

Anthracite Beckett!


----------



## am2022

Another one... New mommy inspired me to carry the purse like beckham...


----------



## tb-purselover

Pao9 said:


> Ladies I need your help, I have two Bekkets and I'm not too familiar with the Baileys, can someone please tell me if these are authentic! I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239073
> View attachment 2239074
> View attachment 2239075
> View attachment 2239076
> View attachment 2239077



Can you ask for better pics of the inside IM label on the inside sole?  The text looks too large but it might be the flash making it look larger. 

The colorway with the red star is correct but the IM printed on the inside sole looks too large and the spacing looks wrong. If you can get better pics that would be great. Also ask for pics of the bottom of the sole. 

Also does it have the clear sticker?  The one of the Velcro side? It the shoe box?


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Anthracite Beckett!



Looking great as usual AMA!


----------



## imlvholic

amacasa said:


> Anthracite Beckett!


I love the whole outfit, looks so chic.


----------



## Pao9

tb-purselover said:


> Can you ask for better pics of the inside IM label on the inside sole?  The text looks too large but it might be the flash making it look larger.
> 
> The colorway with the red star is correct but the IM printed on the inside sole looks too large and the spacing looks wrong. If you can get better pics that would be great. Also ask for pics of the bottom of the sole.
> 
> Also does it have the clear sticker?  The one of the Velcro side? It the shoe box?



No it doesn't, I don't think it's authentic because the Velcro on these is supposed to be clear not burgundy. Also the v shape part on the side of the shoe looks off, I ended up winning te bid because the seller didn't respond but now she said she had no way of knowing that its real I know for a factors fake and asked her to cancel the transaction. She hasn't yet but if she ships the shoes ill have to open a case and that will suck.  
I agree with you the logo is off too!


----------



## tb-purselover

Pao9 said:


> No it doesn't, I don't think it's authentic because the Velcro on these is supposed to be clear not burgundy. Also the v shape part on the side of the shoe looks off, I ended up winning te bid because the seller didn't respond but now she said she had no way of knowing that its real I know for a factors fake and asked her to cancel the transaction. She hasn't yet but if she ships the shoes ill have to open a case and that will suck.
> I agree with you the logo is off too!



Yes, good catch on the Velcro and "v" on the side of the shoe. That and the IM logo is off. They are definitely fake. I hope she will refund your money.


----------



## aomalita

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie to the IM sneakers here. I have decided that I need to own one of these beautiful sneakers but I can't decide between the Wila and the Bobby???? I am leaning towards Bobby. I am only 5'2" and I feel like Wila is going to swallow my short legs but I love love love the color (the black piping is what I am eyeing for) and when I see other people wear them, they just look so cool and effortless but I am not sure if I could pull it off. The Bobby is more dainty and I love the rich color. It's really hard for me to decide. Please help!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^The Bobby is easier to wear but lots of shorter ladies look fantastic in the hi-top Wila style.  I think you should get what you really want.  I love the look of the black trim Wila too.


----------



## GLuxeLady

aomalita said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie to the IM sneakers here. I have decided that I need to own one of these beautiful sneakers but I can't decide between the Wila and the Bobby???? I am leaning towards Bobby. I am only 5'2" and I feel like Wila is going to swallow my short legs but I love love love the color (the black piping is what I am eyeing for) and when I see other people wear them, they just look so cool and effortless but I am not sure if I could pull it off. The Bobby is more dainty and I love the rich color. It's really hard for me to decide. Please help!





I have short legs & a long torso but I love the look of my bekketts just as I do my betty's! I think the Bobby style is a little more feminine than Wila & therefore a bit easier to wear with different things but it really just depends on your own personal style & what you prefer! 

Good luck on choosing


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:


> Anthracite Beckett!



You look great!!!


----------



## imlvholic

aomalita said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie to the IM sneakers here. I have decided that I need to own one of these beautiful sneakers but I can't decide between the Wila and the Bobby???? I am leaning towards Bobby. I am only 5'2" and I feel like Wila is going to swallow my short legs but I love love love the color (the black piping is what I am eyeing for) and when I see other people wear them, they just look so cool and effortless but I am not sure if I could pull it off. The Bobby is more dainty and I love the rich color. It's really hard for me to decide. Please help!



I know what you mean, I just got my 1st & only IM sneakers & i picked the Bobby Camel because it's not too overwhelming looking on me (petite person). I knew already, i'd disappear on Becketts while the Bobby, it's just too cute on & unbelievably comfortable. I hope i'm not too late for this style, i'm not really a sneaker kind of person, but the more i see the Bobby on anyone, i fell in love with it more & more. When i saw the new Camel, i knew it's the one.

Try them on & see how you feel & look. You'll know.


----------



## mularice

aomalita said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie to the IM sneakers here. I have decided that I need to own one of these beautiful sneakers but I can't decide between the Wila and the Bobby???? I am leaning towards Bobby. I am only 5'2" and I feel like Wila is going to swallow my short legs but I love love love the color (the black piping is what I am eyeing for) and when I see other people wear them, they just look so cool and effortless but I am not sure if I could pull it off. The Bobby is more dainty and I love the rich color. It's really hard for me to decide. Please help!



I'm 5"3 but have a long torso and ridiculously short legs (boo!) and I have the Bekkets. They look fine I think. I'm pretty self conscious about my stumpy legs and things that make them look even shorter but I feel good in them. I think they are quite flattering on most. I have some pictures that I will upload for you.


----------



## Paris Darling

mularice said:


> I'm 5"3 but have a long torso and ridiculously short legs (boo!) and I have the Bekkets. They look fine I think. I'm pretty self conscious about my stumpy legs and things that make them look even shorter but I feel good in them. I think they are quite flattering on most. I have some pictures that I will upload for you.
> View attachment 2240241
> 
> View attachment 2240242
> View attachment 2240243



LOVE your outfits!


----------



## aomalita

mularice said:


> I'm 5"3 but have a long torso and ridiculously short legs (boo!) and I have the Bekkets. They look fine I think. I'm pretty self conscious about my stumpy legs and things that make them look even shorter but I feel good in them. I think they are quite flattering on most. I have some pictures that I will upload for you.
> View attachment 2240241
> 
> View attachment 2240242
> View attachment 2240243


You look fabulous. I love your color palette!!


----------



## aomalita

Thank you ladies for your input ! I finally made up my mind and ordered a pair of Bobby from Barney's  Can't wait to show them to you guys!! 
P.S. IM shoes are so irresistible!!


----------



## Pao9

tb-purselover said:


> Yes, good catch on the Velcro and "v" on the side of the shoe. That and the IM logo is off. They are definitely fake. I hope she will refund your money.



Yup she did! I'm sad they weren't real oh well! Lol! Thanks for your help!


----------



## ennna

aomalita said:


> Thank you ladies for your input ! I finally made up my mind and ordered a pair of Bobby from Barney's  Can't wait to show them to you guys!!
> P.S. IM shoes are so irresistible!!



yaaay! what colour did you get? I also don't have long legs, they're not skinny (but quite athletic with some fat haha) and I think all of her sneakers look great. I love them both, but atm my beketts more because my bobbys have stretched out and since I've got pretty narrow feet my feet slide forwards and my toes hit the front. I'm thinking about putting one of those gel cushions for high heels in them, they're anti-slip so might prevent my feet from sliding forward. Any of you guys have had this?


----------



## lilias_13

mularice said:


> I'm 5"3 but have a long torso and ridiculously short legs (boo!) and I have the Bekkets. They look fine I think. I'm pretty self conscious about my stumpy legs and things that make them look even shorter but I feel good in them. I think they are quite flattering on most. I have some pictures that I will upload for you.
> View attachment 2240241
> 
> View attachment 2240242
> View attachment 2240243


Love your outfits! And the bekkets look very good on you!


----------



## lilias_13

amacasa said:


> Anthracite Beckett!


gorgeous, love your belt Amacasa


----------



## lilias_13

chyeah said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Bobby in Craie. I seriously can't believe how comfortable these are. I walked all around the city with these babies on and my feet were not hurting at all



Congrats on your purchase, love the craie. I wear mine a lot as they are so easy to match. Sorry for the low quality pic - with my phone. Out shopping for my son


----------



## am2022

thanks so much ladies!!! Marant sneakers are the best ...right ? 


tb-purselover said:


> Looking great as usual AMA!





imlvholic said:


> I love the whole outfit, looks so chic.





JDN said:


> You look great!!!





lilias_13 said:


> gorgeous, love your belt Amacasa


----------



## GLuxeLady

lilias_13 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, love the craie. I wear mine a lot as they are so easy to match. Sorry for the low quality pic - with my phone. Out shopping for my son



Love your outfit! Super cute!!!


----------



## lilias_13

GLuxeLady said:


> Love your outfit! Super cute!!!


Thank you GLuxeLady


----------



## imlvholic

mularice said:


> I'm 5"3 but have a long torso and ridiculously short legs (boo!) and I have the Bekkets. They look fine I think. I'm pretty self conscious about my stumpy legs and things that make them look even shorter but I feel good in them. I think they are quite flattering on most. I have some pictures that I will upload for you.
> View attachment 2240241
> 
> View attachment 2240242
> View attachment 2240243



I love how you styled your simple outfits with the awesome accessories. So effortless.
Your legs doesn't look short at all, the Bekkets looks great on you.


----------



## aomalita

ennna said:


> yaaay! what colour did you get? I also don't have long legs, they're not skinny (but quite athletic with some fat haha) and I think all of her sneakers look great. I love them both, but atm my beketts more because my bobbys have stretched out and since I've got pretty narrow feet my feet slide forwards and my toes hit the front. I'm thinking about putting one of those gel cushions for high heels in them, they're anti-slip so might prevent my feet from sliding forward. Any of you guys have had this?


I was debating between the camel & taupe. I got the taupe one! I am usually a 38 (7 US) but on Barney's web it said 37 for 7 US. I own a pair of Dickers from last season, 38 so we will see how the Bobby fits me.


----------



## aomalita

lilias_13 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, love the craie. I wear mine a lot as they are so easy to match. Sorry for the low quality pic - with my phone. Out shopping for my son


Love your look, cool mama!


----------



## lilias_13

aomalita said:


> Love your look, cool mama!


Oh, thank you


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Marant sneakers are the best ...right ?



Yes ITA. They are so comfy and addicting. Hehe.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^they surely are. Although I've sworn not to buy another pair, I found the Wila on sale (1st time that happened...) iand got weak. But this is really it.


----------



## Pao9

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ^they surely are. Although I've sworn not to buy another pair, I found the Wila on sale (1st time that happened...) iand got weak. But this is really it.



How much and where??


----------



## djsmom

if anyone sees a pair of the all black Wilas in a 40, please post. I have the black bekkets and I'm wearing them to death. I purchased another pair and sent them back. I don't mind pre-owned because it takes a long time for these shoes to really show wear. Thanks in advance


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Pao9 said:


> How much and where??


reyerlooks.com

289


----------



## chyeah

lilias_13 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, love the craie. I wear mine a lot as they are so easy to match. Sorry for the low quality pic - with my phone. Out shopping for my son


Thanks! I totally agree about the versatility of craie. I've been wearing my Bobby sneakers non-stop since I've bought them


----------



## tb-purselover

Pao9 said:


> Yup she did! I'm sad they weren't real oh well! Lol! Thanks for your help!


What a relief, huh!  I'm glad it all worked out.  Now you can use that cash on some other IM sneakers .


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

CommeUneEtoile said:


> reyerlooks.com
> 
> 289


they price-matched after further reductions, now I paid 209


----------



## PinkPeonies

Here's my beloved 2 recently. 

Trying very hard to stay away from the forum as I'm on a serious shopping ban. 

For those worried about how the Wilas, Bekket and Bayley will look on shorter girls, I'm 5", I totally understand. I have really short chunky legs & was apprehensive towards the Bayleys. But I just love the way they looked so much on everybody else. I bought them online without seeing them or knowing if they would even suit my frame.

I have to say I feel more comfortable wearing the Bayleys with jeans, but I've worn them with shorts, skirts and dresses and I thought it looked ok. 

So my advice if you're reluctant to buy them cos you think it's too overwhelming, buy the damn shoes and just rock them, haha!


----------



## aomalita

CommeUneEtoile said:


> they price-matched after further reductions, now I paid 209


Lucky you!


----------



## aomalita

PinkPeonies said:


> Here's my beloved 2 recently.
> 
> Trying very hard to stay away from the forum as I'm on a serious shopping ban.
> 
> For those worried about how the Wilas, Bekket and Bayley will look on shorter girls, I'm 5", I totally understand. I have really short chunky legs & was apprehensive towards the Bayleys. But I just love the way they looked so much on everybody else. I bought them online without seeing them or knowing if they would even suit my frame.
> 
> I have to say I feel more comfortable wearing the Bayleys with jeans, but I've worn them with shorts, skirts and dresses and I thought it looked ok.
> 
> So my advice if you're reluctant to buy them cos you think it's too overwhelming, buy the damn shoes and just rock them, haha!
> 
> View attachment 2244899
> 
> View attachment 2244900
> 
> View attachment 2244901


You look fab!! Now I'm on the hunt for the Wila and saving up for a new pair of Dicker as well!!


----------



## Binks

Hello, I finally decided to opt for some beketts in black since I found sizes 39 and 40. But i'm not too sure which ones will fit better. I will be wearing these day to day and I will probably use them more in the upcoming winter months so I will be wearing them with thicker socks. Would a 40 be too big? Thank you!


----------



## lilias_13

Binks said:


> Hello, I finally decided to opt for some beketts in black since I found sizes 39 and 40. But i'm not too sure which ones will fit better. I will be wearing these day to day and I will probably use them more in the upcoming winter months so I will be wearing them with thicker socks. Would a 40 be too big? Thank you!


If you usually are in between sizes or want to use super thick socks, you should size up. Other than that, all of mine fit TTS.
Hope this helps


----------



## lilias_13

PinkPeonies said:


> Here's my beloved 2 recently.
> 
> Trying very hard to stay away from the forum as I'm on a serious shopping ban.
> 
> For those worried about how the Wilas, Bekket and Bayley will look on shorter girls, I'm 5", I totally understand. I have really short chunky legs & was apprehensive towards the Bayleys. But I just love the way they looked so much on everybody else. I bought them online without seeing them or knowing if they would even suit my frame.
> 
> I have to say I feel more comfortable wearing the Bayleys with jeans, but I've worn them with shorts, skirts and dresses and I thought it looked ok.
> 
> So my advice if you're reluctant to buy them cos you think it's too overwhelming, buy the damn shoes and just rock them, haha!
> 
> View attachment 2244899
> 
> View attachment 2244900
> 
> View attachment 2244901



I so love all of your looks!


----------



## aomalita

i finally got my Bobby today from Barney's but I am so disappointed in the color . I ordered the shoes in taupe but it looks more like khaki than taupe. Totally different from what I saw on the website. It has a lot of green undertone to it although the box says taupe. I already have a pair of khaki Dicker from last season too. Also the sizing is very confusing to me. I am a 7/38 but for some reason this season the US7 is EU37. I was kinda reluctant when I placed the order but then I was afraid that the 8/38 would be too big plus a lot of people here said they'd stretch out. I guess I'll just have to make my way to Barney's and hope that they'll have the color and size that I want there . Wish me luck guys.


----------



## luckybunny

I went to the isabel marant store in LA and saw the new fall collection of shoes and noticed some variances between seasons.  the new Fall suede dickers weren't as soft - as in the suede part of it seemed more distressed and "dry" and not as fuzzy.  

the Fall bobbys had some awesome colors and *aomalita* was right in that the sizes seemed to have gotten bigger - US7 is now 37 like she said.  My guess is IM changed from FR sizing to EU/IT sizing?

all my bobbys from the two past seasons were made in portugal, but the Fall bobbys i tried on were made in China and there was this weird part that dug into the back of my ankle.  i usually wear 38 bobbys, but the ones i tried on were 37s - even tho they fit, it may explain the ankle dig.


----------



## HandbagAngel

luckybunny said:


> I went to the isabel marant store in LA and saw the new fall collection of shoes and noticed some variances between seasons.  the new Fall suede dickers weren't as soft - as in the suede part of it seemed more distressed and "dry" and not as fuzzy.
> 
> the Fall bobbys had some awesome colors and *aomalita* was right in that the sizes seemed to have gotten bigger - US7 is now 37 like she said.  My guess is IM changed from FR sizing to EU/IT sizing?
> 
> all my bobbys from the two past seasons were made in portugal, but the Fall bobbys i tried on were made in China and there was this weird part that dug into the back of my ankle.  i usually wear 38 bobbys, but the ones i tried on were 37s - even tho they fit, it may explain the ankle dig.



Could you let us know what colors bobbys have in the Fall season?  I understand there are brown and taupe. Whatelse have you seen?


----------



## luckybunny

I saw a taupe color that had a green tint, saw the brown which is dark camel, and a darker green/khaki color (forgot what the SA called it).


----------



## HandbagAngel

^Thank you!!!  I have a soft spot on Olive/Khaki greens.  I cannot wait to see the darker green/khaki color.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Hi girlies!

Loving my collection of IM shoes here in the AUstralian winter. So far I have black Willa, taupe Bobby and black suede Dicker.

Just wondering what socks you girls wear with your bobby and dickers? I like the no sock look and prefer it to look like I am wearing none, but can't seem to find anything apporpriate to achieve this...if I fold socks down they slip and slide.. and court shoe socks don't seem thick enough. I will try a few more brands though and look for something better! Any suggestions?

Also, I am heading to europe in September. Where is best price/stock for IM out of London and Paris? I might add another to my collection! And what looks are you guys loving for this season that I should look out for?


----------



## luckybunny

Annabel_Rose said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> Just wondering what socks you girls wear with your bobby and dickers? I like the no sock look and prefer it to look like I am wearing none, but can't seem to find anything apporpriate to achieve this...if I fold socks down they slip and slide.. and court shoe socks don't seem thick enough. I will try a few more brands though and look for something better! Any suggestions?



I've tried many brands of socks to find the perfect ones for IM dickers and bobbys.  They turned out to be a brand called "No Nonsense" http://www.nononsense.com/Socks/Womens-Socks/Sport/ahh-sport/Ahh---Womens-No-Show-Socks.aspx

No slippage, very comfy, no show - comes in black or white.  Price is only $5 for a 3 pack!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

luckybunny said:


> I've tried many brands of socks to find the perfect ones for IM dickers and bobbys. They turned out to be a brand called "No Nonsense" http://www.nononsense.com/Socks/Womens-Socks/Sport/ahh-sport/Ahh---Womens-No-Show-Socks.aspx
> 
> No slippage, very comfy, no show - comes in black or white. Price is only $5 for a 3 pack!


 
will definitely give them a try! thanks heaps for the response 

also just a side note for anyone thinking about getting the taupe/khaki bobby.. I am LOVING mine! wear them as much as my black dicker and my neutral willa. they go with everything surprisingly. Beautiful colour! And will be great in spring and summer too


----------



## Mia Bella

I'm confused...

I was on Forward and they have both the Faded Black Bekkets and the Noir (true black) Bekkets.... Why are the Faded ones $695 and the Noir $640?! $55 bucks is a huge difference. Are my Faded Black pairs lined inside with gold? Did I miss a memo??

Also, that's the pricing across all US sites, not just Forward.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

ISABEL MARANT /
BOOPER SNEAKER

Original $755.00  

Sale $604.00 (20% off)

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16085&sid=178&pid=

They're like silver leather Bobby's!


----------



## jellybebe

cinnabun4chu said:


> ISABEL MARANT /
> BOOPER SNEAKER
> 
> Original $755.00
> 
> Sale $604.00 (20% off)
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16085&sid=178&pid=
> 
> They're like silver leather Bobby's!



I like those! I also like the new Blossom pony hair sneaker with the Velcro strap across the top, but not loving the price.


----------



## mishwicked

luckybunny said:


> I went to the isabel marant store in LA and saw the new fall collection of shoes and noticed some variances between seasons.  the new Fall suede dickers weren't as soft - as in the suede part of it seemed more distressed and "dry" and not as fuzzy.
> 
> the Fall bobbys had some awesome colors and *aomalita* was right in that the sizes seemed to have gotten bigger - US7 is now 37 like she said.  My guess is IM changed from FR sizing to EU/IT sizing?
> 
> all my bobbys from the two past seasons were made in portugal, but the Fall bobbys i tried on were made in China and there was this weird part that dug into the back of my ankle.  i usually wear 38 bobbys, but the ones i tried on were 37s - even tho they fit, it may explain the ankle dig.



I noticed too that some of the dickers weren't as soft! Looks like there is a different sort of finish on certain colors, but I do think even in the past all the different colors varied in softness. I always thought camel and anthracite were the softest. I loved them so much I bought them in noir and kaki, but those went back because they were pretty stiff and didn't feel as slouchy.


----------



## trepidationdreams

Hi everyone! Does anyone have the Beketts and the Caleen boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm unsure as to what size I should take for the Caleen. I have the Beketts (the right foot was originally tight, but they have since loosened up), so should I purchase the Caleen in a 39 too? I'm usually a US 8.5 and generally size up when it comes to EU sizing to a 39. The option of purchasing two sizes would be a bit difficult, so I'm hoping to guess right the first time! Thank you for your help! 

(This was also posted in the IM boots thread, so I apologize if you're reading all of this twice!)


----------



## ennna

trepidationdreams said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone have the Beketts and the Caleen boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm unsure as to what size I should take for the Caleen. I have the Beketts (the right foot was originally tight, but they have since loosened up), so should I purchase the Caleen in a 39 too? I'm usually a US 8.5 and generally size up when it comes to EU sizing to a 39. The option of purchasing two sizes would be a bit difficult, so I'm hoping to guess right the first time! Thank you for your help!
> 
> (This was also posted in the IM boots thread, so I apologize if you're reading all of this twice!)



I'm a 38 in Bekett and Bobby, but the 38 Caleen was really big on me. I'd take a 37, so you would probably need a 38.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Youheshe has the yellow Bayley size 40 at 50% off :

http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...kers+med+stjerne-(0412ima-bayley_gul_40).aspx

I'm not sure what the shipping costs are from youheshe.


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone purchased or tried the Bluebell sneaker? Looks like the Blossom (which looks like the Bobby) except it is made of suede rather than pony hair. Curious if it will be available in black.


----------



## imlvholic

I just realized that there's been price increases on IM shoes. I bought my Camel Bobbys just late last month at Barneys NY for $640 & now it's $695. I was also eyeing the Cluster in Black leather for $775 & now it's $845. Jeez... I started getting into IM shoes at the wrong time. I also read somewhere that her new sneakers are now Made in China. My Bobbys are Made in Portugal.


----------



## Pao9

Did anyone catch the Bobby's on sale at NAP? They were $200 I was late to the party!


----------



## gymangel812

imlvholic said:


> I just realized that there's been price increases on IM shoes. I bought my Camel Bobbys just late last month at Barneys NY for $640 & now it's $695. I was also eyeing the Cluster in Black leather for $775 & now it's $845. Jeez... I started getting into IM shoes at the wrong time. I also read somewhere that her new sneakers are now Made in China. My Bobbys are Made in Portugal.


yeah i noticed  i was going to buy another pair of bobbys... not anymore.


----------



## emuthegreat

Hey ladies

I'm sooooo sorry I'm positing an authentication post here, but nobody is available to answer my question in the "authenticate these shoes" thread, and I'm desperate as the seller is waiting for a reply 

I can't find the beige bekett's anywhere else...

TIA!


----------



## mularice

emuthegreat said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm sooooo sorry I'm positing an authentication post here, but nobody is available to answer my question in the "authenticate these shoes" thread, and I'm desperate as the seller is waiting for a reply
> 
> I can't find the beige bekett's anywhere else...
> 
> TIA!


They look ok to me. I'm trying to compare them to my own and there are no obvious "fake" signs. 

It's a shame you didn't check here sooner, when I bought mine from Selfridges I posted and said they had plenty of stock (they don't international ship but you can call and get them shipped or ask someone to proxy them for you). I hope you don't have to pay too much over retail for them!


----------



## jellybebe

I hope that I made the right choice... Ordered the Blossom sneakers from matches even though I sort of wanted the Bluebells but they were not available in black (they are identical but Blossom is pony hair/suede while Bluebell is suede). Now Forward has the Bluebells in black! Sort of annoyed now. Matches will be difficult to return, and the sneakers are virtually identical and will probably end up more or less the same price after customs etc. Which do you prefer - pony hair/suede or just suede?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I hope that I made the right choice... Ordered the Blossom sneakers from matches even though I sort of wanted the Bluebells but they were not available in black (they are identical but Blossom is pony hair/suede while Bluebell is suede). Now Forward has the Bluebells in black! Sort of annoyed now. Matches will be difficult to return, and the sneakers are virtually identical and will probably end up more or less the same price after customs etc. Which do you prefer - pony hair/suede or just suede?




*jellybebe* I really love the Blossoms - they're right near the top of my wish list at the moment!  I like the idea of the glossy pony hair giving the all black sneaker a bit of a lift especially in winter (and especially since I often wear black on black).  
But I already own the dark anthra suede Bobbys so the Blossoms would be in addition to them and a less casual looking sneaker than Bobby (or Bluebel).  Blossom would look great with leather pants!  
Both are lovely.  Think it really depends on whether you want/need a slightly more sophisticated looking sneaker or the more casual Bluebell.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> *jellybebe* I really love the Blossoms - they're right near the top of my wish list at the moment!  I like the idea of the glossy pony hair giving the all black sneaker a bit of a lift especially in winter (and especially since I often wear black on black).
> But I already own the dark anthra suede Bobbys so the Blossoms would be in addition to them and a less casual looking sneaker than Bobby (or Bluebel).  Blossom would look great with leather pants!
> Both are lovely.  Think it really depends on whether you want/need a slightly more sophisticated looking sneaker or the more casual Bluebell.



Thank you! I feel better now. I was a bit worried that the pony hair might be too high maintenance which is why I wanted all suede, but suede is pretty high maintenance too. I do sort of like the touch of luxe that pony hair gives to the Blossom, which is what attracted me to them in the first place.


----------



## ennna

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I feel better now. I was a bit worried that the pony hair might be too high maintenance which is why I wanted all suede, but suede is pretty high maintenance too. I do sort of like the touch of luxe that pony hair gives to the Blossom, which is what attracted me to them in the first place.



Suede is probably more high maintenance! And ponyhair is more special. I have a black bag with a burgundy pony hair front and the pony hair holds up quite well. It's not ruined when it gets rained on, which is worse for suede. I like the ponyhair and T think you  made a good choice


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I feel better now. I was a bit worried that the pony hair might be too high maintenance which is why I wanted all suede, but suede is pretty high maintenance too. I* do sort of like the touch of luxe that pony hair gives to the Blossom, which is what attracted me to them in the first place*.



ITA - pony hair gives them a deliciously luxe edge!
I'd love to see pics when they arrive.  I check Matches everyday to make sure my size is still available, even though I really can't justify them


----------



## jamandhoney

Please excuse my ignorance but are the Bobbys, Bluebells and Blossoms all similar style just slightly different fabric etc? 

I have my eyes on the Bluebells, can anyone please give me sizing info? I wear 37 in my suede dickers. Do these run big/small/TTS?


----------



## ennna

jamandhoney said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but are the Bobbys, Bluebells and Blossoms all similar style just slightly different fabric etc?
> 
> I have my eyes on the Bluebells, can anyone please give me sizing info? I wear 37 in my suede dickers. Do these run big/small/TTS?



They do look like each other, but Bobbys have been there for a few years and the others are new models. The leather Bobby is the Betty. The Bluebell (suede) and Blossom (ponyhair) are the same style. They are different from the Bobby, a few posts before yours is a picture (for example, the velcro that's on them isn't on the Bobby).


----------



## jamandhoney

ennna said:


> They do look like each other, but Bobbys have been there for a few years and the others are new models. The leather Bobby is the Betty. The Bluebell (suede) and Blossom (ponyhair) are the same style. They are different from the Bobby, a few posts before yours is a picture (for example, the velcro that's on them isn't on the Bobby).



Thank you!


----------



## insane-maryjane

mularice said:


> I'm 5"3 but have a long torso and ridiculously short legs (boo!) and I have the Bekkets. They look fine I think. I'm pretty self conscious about my stumpy legs and things that make them look even shorter but I feel good in them. I think they are quite flattering on most. I have some pictures that I will upload for you.
> View attachment 2240241
> 
> View attachment 2240242
> View attachment 2240243





Love love your outfits! Great inspiration for outfit ideas!


----------



## mularice

insane-maryjane said:


> Love love your outfits! Great inspiration for outfit ideas!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ceeli

Hi all! I'm sure this was mentioned but it's hard to go through so many pages of this thread 

I want to purchase a preowned pair of Betty's but don't know what size to go for! I've been told they run TTS so I'm not sure . 

I own a pair of Jenny boots in 39, I'm a US 7.5-8, closer to 8. Should I go for the 39s or 38?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## matickia

lmvi72 said:


> Barney's website had red Bobby's in size 6 and 7 US.



I found them on ebay at the end, thx


----------



## alesita

Hi ladies!

I just received my new bekkets from NAP and was so excited that I immediately put them on and went to run some errands and when I got home I realized that since the inside of the shoe is all white and I wore dark jeans now its all stained from the denim  I know it's not noticeable once you put them up but I'm kind of upset about it... So does anyone have any advice on how you keep them clean? Or is it kind of inevitable?


----------



## HungryM3

ceeli said:


> Hi all! I'm sure this was mentioned but it's hard to go through so many pages of this thread
> 
> I want to purchase a preowned pair of Betty's but don't know what size to go for! I've been told they run TTS so I'm not sure .
> 
> I own a pair of Jenny boots in 39, I'm a US 7.5-8, closer to 8. Should I go for the 39s or 38?
> 
> Thank you!!!!




I would probably go with a 38 than a 39? I'm a US 7 and bought a Bobby in 37. Bekkett in 38.


----------



## jellybebe

My new Blossoms. I would say they fit exactly like they bobby, a bit on the snug side.


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> My new Blossoms. I would say they fit exactly like they bobby, a bit on the snug side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266791
> View attachment 2266796



Congrats! They look great, jelly! A nice, deep black too.


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> Congrats! They look great, jelly! A nice, deep black too.



Thank you! Oh my IM sneakers are so addictive. Have you gotten more?


----------



## aomalita

Finally got my camel Bobby!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## imlvholic

aomalita said:


> Finally got my camel Bobby!!! I'm so excited.
> View attachment 2268588
> 
> View attachment 2268589



Congrats! We're Camel twins, i love mine to pieces


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mytheresa has just received a delivery of Beketts in Chalk.  The price is good and they have free shipping right now!

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bekett-concealed-wedge-leather-sneakers-227652.html


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> My new Blossoms. I would say they fit exactly like they bobby, a bit on the snug side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266791
> View attachment 2266796



They're lovely - I want!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> They're lovely - I want!!!



I love them! But if you have the Bobby already I think they are too similar.


----------



## Pao9

Straight-Laced said:


> Mytheresa has just received a delivery of Beketts in Chalk.  The price is good and they have free shipping right now!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bekett-concealed-wedge-leather-sneakers-227652.html



Did you add a promo code? DO they ship international? I saw that when I changed to america it didnt work!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pao9 said:


> Did you add a promo code? DO they ship international? I saw that when I changed to america it didnt work!



   They say they're offering *worldwide* express shipping until 28 July - no code required.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I love them! But if you have the Bobby already I think they are too similar.




Thank you for being the voice of reason


----------



## GLuxeLady

Pao9 said:


> Did you add a promo code? DO they ship international? I saw that when I changed to america it didnt work!



I had ordered Isabel Marant from MyTheresa last year but they don't offer it on the USA site anymore. I emailed them & they said the following:

"Unfortunately  we are not able to sale Isabel marant in the USA due to the designer brand management neither online or via email."

Really unfortunate. Hope they change it back again.


----------



## Pao9

GLuxeLady said:


> I had ordered Isabel Marant from MyTheresa last year but they don't offer it on the USA site anymore. I emailed them & they said the following:
> 
> "Unfortunately  we are not able to sale Isabel marant in the USA due to the designer brand management neither online or via email."
> 
> Really unfortunate. Hope they change it back again.



Yup! They should!


----------



## arielleg

hi ladies! it's my first time posting on this forum and i was hoping for some feedback.. 

i currently own the navy and white bayleys with the star as well as the black/snake boston sneakers (which look very similar to the bobbys) i've worn the boston's to death and am currently deciding between a pair of faded black bluebells or faded black beketts as a replacement. I am leaning more towards the bluebells because i can't help but feel as if the beketts might be a bit overdone at this point with all of the knockoffs and such

what do you ladies think? are the boston and bluebell TOO similar?


----------



## jellybebe

arielleg said:


> hi ladies! it's my first time posting on this forum and i was hoping for some feedback..
> 
> i currently own the navy and white bayleys with the star as well as the black/snake boston sneakers (which look very similar to the bobbys) i've worn the boston's to death and am currently deciding between a pair of faded black bluebells or faded black beketts as a replacement. I am leaning more towards the bluebells because i can't help but feel as if the beketts might be a bit overdone at this point with all of the knockoffs and such
> 
> what do you ladies think? are the boston and bluebell TOO similar?



I personally only like the Bobby/Bluebel style. I find the Beketts too over the top somehow. I just got the Blossoms (Bluebel with pony hair) and just love them.


----------



## sparklesandsalt

I took advantage of free shipping from Matches over the weekend and finally purchased my very first pair of IM sneakers!! I had a nightmare about them being too small so I'm actually really glad that I went down a size rather than up a size as recommended by NAP as I'm generally a 36.5 and these fit perfectly 

Am so enamoured with them and Matches gorgeous packaging I took a video...
http://instagram.com/p/cVetjJqxOM/


----------



## jen_sparro

After being unable to snag a Medium Givenchy Antigona in black goat I hit one of the IM stores pretty hard in Paris  I came home with the Bobby in camel and black and my friend talked me out of the Bluebell? (the black ponyhair bekket/willow style) LOL. She thought they'd be too fragile...

So my little IM family is looking pretty complete with the Camel, Black and White Bobby/Betty.


----------



## tartanwife

I am looking for a pair of black Beckett's - do you think that they'll still look stylish this winter? Or should I go for another more recent style?


----------



## arielleg

tartanwife said:


> I am looking for a pair of black Beckett's - do you think that they'll still look stylish this winter? Or should I go for another more recent style?


 

barneys.com currently has the black beketts in stock, i have been wanting a pair as well but i'm kind of wondering the same thing.


----------



## djsmom

They've been there for awhile, they are the faded black, which I heard looks green.


----------



## arielleg

djsmom said:


> They've been there for awhile, they are the faded black, which I heard looks green.


 
I work at one of the co-op's and we have the faded black ones but they don't look green at all


----------



## emmiamanda

I'm so torn between the beige and the khaki Bobbys and just can't decide. Matches has the khakis in stock and the beige ones I could buy as pre-owned (only worn once though). I'm a bit worried that the khakis might be too green... I'm also loving the new Bluebells, so one option would be to get them and the khaki Bobbys, so I'd have both a darker and a lighter pair.


----------



## PMGarza

mikeyta said:


> thank you for your info. I have to buy the insert for trying size 36 because my
> feet are 35.
> btw I like your rabbit. I had one and named her Tyson.



@mikeyta Can you please let me know the insole measure of the 36? I'm a 36US and don't know which size to buy if a 36 or a 37, I have narrow feet and sometimes I can even wear a 35.5 depending on the shoes.

Thanks!


----------



## mikeyta

PMGarza said:


> @mikeyta Can you please let me know the insole measure of the 36? I'm a 36US and don't know which size to buy if a 36 or a 37, I have narrow feet and sometimes I can even wear a 35.5 depending on the shoes.
> 
> Thanks!


please stay with your 36, even I have the insole but my feet slide forward. hope to help you more.


----------



## PMGarza

mikeyta said:


> please stay with your 36, even I have the insole but my feet slide forward. hope to help you more.



ohhhh, if it's not too mucho to ask, Can you please let me know how long they measure from the insole?


----------



## Ytjhia

My new pair of bekket in chalk  soo comfy and love the leather smell haha


----------



## emmiamanda

Couldn't make up my mind so now on their way to me are beige and khaki Bobbys and the cream Bluebells. :shame:


----------



## jellybebe

emmiamanda said:


> Couldn't make up my mind so now on their way to me are beige and khaki Bobbys and the cream Bluebells. :shame:



Congrats! Please let us know which ones you like best!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Few mod picks of my little IM wedge collection! Willa's and this seasons taupe bobby.


----------



## marcheej

hi girls! Can anyone let me know where I can buy IM sneaker wedges online? Is sneakershoe-mart.com a legit site? TIA!


----------



## Ytjhia

You can try net a porter, mytheresa, and la garconne. Cant remember the rest  hope that helps!


----------



## emmiamanda

Matches  has them! I think Forward might also have some (though I'm not too familiar with US sites) and FarFetch occasionally too.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

marcheej said:


> hi girls! Can anyone let me know where I can buy IM sneaker wedges online? Is sneakershoe-mart.com a legit site? TIA!


The official isabel marant website has a list of all legit stockists online and in store. If you are looking for a particular pair it's also worth going to the store websites of the in store section as they will often ship to you as well!


----------



## emmiamanda

Got my beige Bobbys today. They are even more comfortable than I thought - and this is coming from someone who is six months pregnant. The color is a bit darker than I anticipated but not in a bad way at all. They actually match my gris Dickers surprisingly well (in certain lighting at least).


----------



## Pao9

emmiamanda said:


> Got my beige Bobbys today. They are even more comfortable than I thought - and this is coming from someone who is six months pregnant. The color is a bit darker than I anticipated but not in a bad way at all. They actually match my gris Dickers surprisingly well (in certain lighting at least).



Cute shoes! Cute belly!!


----------



## djsmom

I just ordered the true black Bobby's from YOUHESHE, are the same black as the true black bekkets? And, they have a 41 left


----------



## jamandhoney

I know this has been asked a million times before but can someone please help me with the sizing of the Bobby? I wear size 37 in the Dicker boots so should I get the Bobby in 37 as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## jamandhoney

emmiamanda said:


> Got my beige Bobbys today. They are even more comfortable than I thought - and this is coming from someone who is six months pregnant. The color is a bit darker than I anticipated but not in a bad way at all. They actually match my gris Dickers surprisingly well (in certain lighting at least).



This is a gorgeous colour! Can I ask where you purchased them?


----------



## emmiamanda

Pao9 said:


> Cute shoes! Cute belly!!



Thanks! 



jamandhoney said:


> I know this has been asked a million times before but can someone please help me with the sizing of the Bobby? I wear size 37 in the Dicker boots so should I get the Bobby in 37 as well? Thank you in advance!



I wear the same size (38) in both and I think the fit is very very similar. I just wore my Bobbys for shopping today and I do find that because of the wedge heel my toes kind of slip more to the front than in Dickers but overall in my experience they fit similarly. 



jamandhoney said:


> This is a gorgeous colour! Can I ask where you purchased them?



Thank you! I purchased these pre-owned from the Finnish equivalent for ebay because I couldn't find the color anywhere online (though I only looked at EU stores) and they had also only been worn once. The seller had originally purchased them from MyTheresa. Maybe try ebay or Vestiaire Collective?


----------



## Pao9

My Anthracite Beckket finally arrived! 
Here is my family!


----------



## Mygen

I have the bazil in a size 37. Do you guys think a size 38 in Bobby will be too big?


----------



## HungryM3

Mygen said:


> I have the bazil in a size 37. Do you guys think a size 38 in Bobby will be too big?



I would think so. I sized down in the bobby (37) versus my bekkets (38).


----------



## Annabel_Rose

jamandhoney said:


> I know this has been asked a million times before but can someone please help me with the sizing of the Bobby? I wear size 37 in the Dicker boots so should I get the Bobby in 37 as well? Thank you in advance!


I wear the same in dicker and bobby  so you should be fine in 37.


----------



## marcheej

Annabel_Rose said:


> The official isabel marant website has a list of all legit stockists online and in store. If you are looking for a particular pair it's also worth going to the store websites of the in store section as they will often ship to you as well!


yay! thanks


----------



## emmiamanda

Pao9 said:


> My Anthracite Beckket finally arrived!
> Here is my family!
> View attachment 2281481
> View attachment 2281482



Love your collection!

The Bekket is really growing on me. Can anyone give any advice on how the sizing compares to Bobby or Dicker?


----------



## brigadeiro

I find the Bobby sneakers a little bit bigger than my Dicker boots, as in I use a pretty thick insole for the Bobby's (I have both in a 38)


----------



## ncch

So many styles that start with a "B" I'm getting confused..anyway I think the ones I've finally decided on are the bobby!

I know that this has probably been asked here so many times but I need sizing help.  I'm a true 7.5 us, do I go with a 38?

Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

ncch said:


> So many styles that start with a "B" I'm getting confused..anyway I think the ones I've finally decided on are the bobby!
> 
> I know that this has probably been asked here so many times but I need sizing help.  I'm a true 7.5 us, do I go with a 38?
> 
> Thanks!



Interesting... Never realized all the sneaker styles start with a B! The Bobby fits small so I would say size up to the next whole size and you should be good, so 38 should be just right if you are a true 7.5.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Broke in my Betty's for the first time


----------



## tanya devi

^^^love these so much!!


----------



## Pao9

emmiamanda said:


> Love your collection!
> 
> The Bekket is really growing on me. Can anyone give any advice on how the sizing compares to Bobby or Dicker?




Thank you! I love them, they are so comfy!! From what Im hearing the Bobby/Betty and the Dicker are true to size and Bekkets size up a full size. 



cinnabun4chu said:


> Broke in my Betty's for the first time



Super cute!!!


----------



## ncch

jellybebe said:


> Interesting... Never realized all the sneaker styles start with a B! The Bobby fits small so I would say size up to the next whole size and you should be good, so 38 should be just right if you are a true 7.5.



Yes, all the Bs were confusing me.  Thanks for your help!  Also, do the colors change every season or are some colors always available?  Like the black or taupe?


----------



## PMGarza

emmiamanda said:


> Got my beige Bobbys today. They are even more comfortable than I thought - and this is coming from someone who is six months pregnant. The color is a bit darker than I anticipated but not in a bad way at all. They actually match my gris Dickers surprisingly well (in certain lighting at least).


Where did you find the beige ones??  I have only found  them in camel What size are you?


----------



## emmiamanda

PMGarza said:


> Where did you find the beige ones??  I have only found  them in camel What size are you?



I bought them pre-owned. They were only used once so it was a good find since I wasn't able to find beige anywhere else either. I wear 38 in Bobbys.


----------



## PMGarza

emmiamanda said:


> I bought them pre-owned. They were only used once so it was a good find since I wasn't able to find beige anywhere else either. I wear 38 in Bobbys.


WOW, that is awesome you found them. I love that colour and I'm looking everywhere for it in size 36 or 37, don't know exactly the insole measures of any of those sizes. If someone owns bobbys in size 36 or 37 I'll really appreciate they tell me their insole measure.


----------



## emmiamanda

^ I've noticed that Vestiaire Collective usually has a pretty good selection of IM sneakers so that might be one place to look at every now and then.

Hmmm, just found pre-owned Baya sneakers for a pretty nice price. But I seriously have to try to control myself...


----------



## dollychic

Hi guys! I just wanted to drop a note here to thank everyone for 'helping' me decide on my first IMs!  Was contemplating on getting them so I came here to read up a little more on the sizing and I learnt so much here! In no time, I ordered my first ever pair from Net-a-porter~! Pictures now, shall we! 

In the box





Trying out the Beketts








Front view





Love them! I usually wear a 36 half, so I got this in FR37 and they are perfect! Alittle tight at the sides but still very comfy! Im hoping that they will expand a little with wear soon!
Thanks for looking and thk u once again dear Tpf-ers!


----------



## PinkPeonies

dollychic said:


> Hi guys! I just wanted to drop a note here to thank everyone for 'helping' me decide on my first IMs!  Was contemplating on getting them so I came here to read up a little more on the sizing and I learnt so much here! In no time, I ordered my first ever pair from Net-a-porter~! Pictures now, shall we!
> 
> In the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Beketts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them! I usually wear a 36 half, so I got this in FR37 and they are perfect! Alittle tight at the sides but still very comfy! Im hoping that they will expand a little with wear soon!
> Thanks for looking and thk u once again dear Tpf-ers!



Love them on you. Light coloured sneakers always look so fresh. Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi all,
I've been trying to stay away from the forum in general so I can't fixate on things I want to buy. However I've been secretly lusting after a pair of black Bekkets. Elyse Walker has them on their site but once converted to AUD I would be forking out close to $800, not really willing to part with that. 

I found a seller in Oz who was letting go a size 36 and grabbed it. I only have 2 IM's, the Bayley and Bobby so I only have those 2 to compare on what looks right authentic wise. I just want another opinion to authenticate this Bekket and make sure everything's A Ok! 

Also I have both the Bayley and Bobby in 36 and they fit perfectly. However the 36 in the Bekket is a little snug. Are the Bekkets smaller made compared to the others?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ennna

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi all,
> I've been trying to stay away from the forum in general so I can't fixate on things I want to buy. However I've been secretly lusting after a pair of black Bekkets. Elyse Walker has them on their site but once converted to AUD I would be forking out close to $800, not really willing to part with that.
> 
> I found a seller in Oz who was letting go a size 36 and grabbed it. I only have 2 IM's, the Bayley and Bobby so I only have those 2 to compare on what looks right authentic wise. I just want another opinion to authenticate this Bekket and make sure everything's A Ok!
> 
> Also I have both the Bayley and Bobby in 36 and they fit perfectly. However the 36 in the Bekket is a little snug. Are the Bekkets smaller made compared to the others?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2287155
> 
> View attachment 2287156
> 
> View attachment 2287158
> 
> View attachment 2287159
> 
> View attachment 2287161
> 
> View attachment 2287162



They look exactly like my Bekkets (other colours though) so I think they're okay. I don't notice a size difference, altough the Bobbys are less narrow. I've had Bayleys for a while and I thought the sizing was the same as Bekkets, it could just be that your new ones aren't worn that much yet? So your older ones might be more stretched out. Beautiful pair though! I tried black Bekkets  in a shop yesterday, they were fab but I didn't buy them since I already have 5 pairs, that should be enough


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thanks ennna! 

I looked at the fonts on my other two & they look exactly the same. Just needed to make sure of course. 

The Bekkets are pre-owned, the previous owner said she has worn them about 10 times. Apart from dirt on the soles and colour transfer from jeans or socks on the inside, the outside suede is perfect and looks really clean. These do feel a little narrow but as they are leather/suede they will give and stretch a lot more than faux leather. Will just need to wear them around the house with thicker socks.  

This is it for me. I said to myself and my BF that I'd sell my Lilas Bayley if I ever got the black Bekket. But he said he loved the Lilas so I think I'm keeping all three. I just need to not get tempted.


----------



## ennna

PinkPeonies said:


> Thanks ennna!
> 
> I looked at the fonts on my other two & they look exactly the same. Just needed to make sure of course.
> 
> The Bekkets are pre-owned, the previous owner said she has worn them about 10 times. Apart from dirt on the soles and colour transfer from jeans or socks on the inside, the outside suede is perfect and looks really clean. These do feel a little narrow but as they are leather/suede they will give and stretch a lot more than faux leather. Will just need to wear them around the house with thicker socks.
> 
> This is it for me. I said to myself and my BF that I'd sell my Lilas Bayley if I ever got the black Bekket. But he said he loved the Lilas so I think I'm keeping all three. I just need to not get tempted.



They will probably stretch, I always notice a difference when trying on a pair of which one shoe has been in the shop and tried on a lot, but after wearing them a few times that difference fades away because the other one stretches too. The Bayleys look great on you so I think you should keep them! They're really nice with all your summery outfits, the black ones will be a good replacement for when it's colder (if that ever happens in Australia...). I understand your temptation, haha!


----------



## djsmom

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi all,
> I've been trying to stay away from the forum in general so I can't fixate on things I want to buy. However I've been secretly lusting after a pair of black Bekkets. Elyse Walker has them on their site but once converted to AUD I would be forking out close to $800, not really willing to part with that.
> 
> I found a seller in Oz who was letting go a size 36 and grabbed it. I only have 2 IM's, the Bayley and Bobby so I only have those 2 to compare on what looks right authentic wise. I just want another opinion to authenticate this Bekket and make sure everything's A Ok!
> 
> Also I have both the Bayley and Bobby in 36 and they fit perfectly. However the 36 in the Bekket is a little snug. Are the Bekkets smaller made compared to the others?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2287155
> 
> View attachment 2287156
> 
> View attachment 2287158
> 
> View attachment 2287159
> 
> View attachment 2287161
> 
> View attachment 2287162



you are lucky, I'm still searching for a pair of Wilas


----------



## djsmom

I received my true black Bobby's and couldn't wait to wear them. They are so comfortable, and true to size. I purchased them from YOUHESHE.


----------



## Deborah1986

dollychic said:


> Hi guys! I just wanted to drop a note here to thank everyone for 'helping' me decide on my first IMs!  Was contemplating on getting them so I came here to read up a little more on the sizing and I learnt so much here! In no time, I ordered my first ever pair from Net-a-porter~! Pictures now, shall we!
> 
> In the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Beketts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them! I usually wear a 36 half, so I got this in FR37 and they are perfect! Alittle tight at the sides but still very comfy! Im hoping that they will expand a little with wear soon!
> Thanks for looking and thk u once again dear Tpf-ers!



_wow pretty love them congrats _


----------



## Neposedi

Got my khaki-beige bobbys today in 36 and they're loose around my heel! 
I must have really small feet.


----------



## PMGarza

Neposedi said:


> Got my khaki-beige bobbys today in 36 and they're loose around my heel!
> I must have really small feet.
> 
> View attachment 2291604



@Neposedi Comgrats!!! That color varíes a lot in pics! Your pics show a great hue, I have found other pics of khaki-beige that look almost green. Would you mind letting me know how long do they measure from the insole? 

Thanks!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Neposedi said:


> Got my khaki-beige bobbys today in 36 and they're loose around my heel!
> I must have really small feet.
> 
> View attachment 2291604



Congrats! 

I have the same and just love them!


----------



## Pao9

Hi ladies! I have a question! I know I've heard about different sizes in here but I have becketts in size 41 and just purchased the baya in size 40. Can anyone that has both styles chime in and say if I did the right thing in buyin te baya in size 40? 
Thank you!!!!'


----------



## Neposedi

PMGarza said:


> @Neposedi Comgrats!!! That color varíes a lot in pics! Your pics show a great hue, I have found other pics of khaki-beige that look almost green. Would you mind letting me know how long do they measure from the insole?
> 
> Thanks!



They're actually a bit darker than that but not the green that most photos show. 

I'm struggling to measure the insole but using pythag's theorem:
sole legnth: 9 inch
wedge height: 3.2 inch, (no rubber sole): 2.3

Which gives an approx insole length 9.2-9.55 inch.


----------



## SeriToor

Hi ladies! I'm wondering if the Beketts in black have 'made in portugal' written on the tongue?
I got mine from La Garconne and they don't have it. I've tried seeing if they are fake but seeing as how good fakes are getting I'm worried these might be even though La Garconne is a reputable site that maybe some sent back fakes and kept the authentic ones? I'm just so paranoid, I absolutely hate supporting and or owning unauthentic things. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## PinkPeonies

SeriToor said:


> Hi ladies! I'm wondering if the Beketts in black have 'made in portugal' written on the tongue?
> I got mine from La Garconne and they don't have it. I've tried seeing if they are fake but seeing as how good fakes are getting I'm worried these might be even though La Garconne is a reputable site that maybe some sent back fakes and kept the authentic ones? I'm just so paranoid, I absolutely hate supporting and or owning unauthentic things.
> Thanks in advance



I have the black Bekkets and they have the Made In Portugal stamp on the underside of the tongue. 

Have you looked far enough down? Maybe yours have been stamped lower so you need to really dig in to see?


----------



## JADA

Hi! I wanted to share my second Bekket purchase with you all.  Khaki! They look more green in photo, but are actually darker.  I guess I need to wear them outside for a true idea of the color. Thoughts?


----------



## ennna

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question! I know I've heard about different sizes in here but I have becketts in size 41 and just purchased the baya in size 40. Can anyone that has both styles chime in and say if I did the right thing in buyin te baya in size 40?
> Thank you!!!!'



All my IM sneakers are the same size, but I have the Brians and they are bigger in the front than the Beketts. Probably because there are not as much layers of leather, the perforated part is just one layer. I feel that all of them (Bobbys, Beketts, Brians and Baltimores) are the right size for me. Since the Brians are sort of the same collection as the Bayas, maybe they're also a little bigger. I didn't feel the need to size down though. I hope the 40s are okay for you, they are really nice!!


----------



## Pao9

ennna said:


> All my IM sneakers are the same size, but I have the Brians and they are bigger in the front than the Beketts. Probably because there are not as much layers of leather, the perforated part is just one layer. I feel that all of them (Bobbys, Beketts, Brians and Baltimores) are the right size for me. Since the Brians are sort of the same collection as the Bayas, maybe they're also a little bigger. I didn't feel the need to size down though. I hope the 40s are okay for you, they are really nice!!



Oh man! Lol! Now in worried! Thanks for responding! I'm getting them today and they are preowned so hopefully they have been stretched out a bit I will follow up with results! And if hey don't fit they are going to the bay


----------



## Pao9

Finally got the bay as in! The 40 is a little tight so I would have to say that the Bekkets and bayas should be the same size! Maybe the bobby is different because of the suede! When I got them they were super dirty but I'm glad that they cleaned up really well and look brand new because that was my worry since they are white! 
Here are before and after













Didn't think I would like them as much as I do!!!


----------



## luckybunny

LOVE the white bayas!!! Congrats - you made them look new again!


----------



## gail13

luckybunny said:


> LOVE the white bayas!!! Congrats - you made them look new again!


Those look great on you.


----------



## shpahlc

luckybunny said:


> LOVE the white bayas!!! Congrats - you made them look new again!


Love them! I have them in black but finally out them on the Bay because they are too small for me and I waited too long to return them. Wishing I could make it work!!


----------



## xXannaXx

Hi everyone! I've skimmed most of this thread, and it's only increased my desire to own a pair of IM sneakers! I've narrowed my options down to the Bekket style, but I'm torn between the Anthracite and the all-black! In a perfect world, I would buy both, but I don't have enough money to do that!  I really need help making a decision on these sneakers! I wouldn't have a problem styling either of them, as my wardrobe is pretty versatile. This only makes my decision harder! I have a few questions to ask anyone who has either pair of shoes! Do the Anthracite shoes look more dark brown or dark grey? Are the all-black shoes too edgy-looking? TIA! I'll love to hear what you amazing ladies have to say!


----------



## Straight-Laced

xXannaXx said:


> Hi everyone! I've skimmed most of this thread, and it's only increased my desire to own a pair of IM sneakers! I've narrowed my options down to the Bekket style, but I'm torn between the Anthracite and the all-black! In a perfect world, I would buy both, but I don't have enough money to do that!  I really need help making a decision on these sneakers! I wouldn't have a problem styling either of them, as my wardrobe is pretty versatile. This only makes my decision harder! I have a few questions to ask anyone who has either pair of shoes! Do the Anthracite shoes look more dark brown or dark grey? Are the all-black shoes too edgy-looking? TIA! I'll love to hear what you amazing ladies have to say!




Do you have a pic or link to the Anthracite Beketts you're referring to?
I have both Anthra Beketts and all black ones and I have clear photos of them side by side so you can see the true colours, but they may be a different Anthracite to the ones you're looking at so would be no use to you at all


----------



## xXannaXx

Here are the Anthracites: http://isabelmarantsale.us/isabel-m...t-bekket-suede-wedge-sneakers-antrhacite.html

And the all-blacks: http://isabelmarantsale.us/isabel-m...marant-bekket-suede-wedge-sneakers-black.html


----------



## Straight-Laced

xXannaXx said:


> Here are the Anthracites: http://isabelmarantsale.us/isabel-m...t-bekket-suede-wedge-sneakers-antrhacite.html
> 
> And the all-blacks: http://isabelmarantsale.us/isabel-m...marant-bekket-suede-wedge-sneakers-black.html




Ouch.  
I'm sorry to say they're not authentic Isabel Marant.  Please don't buy from that site.
Authentic Anthracite Beketts turn up on ebay/Bonz from time to time and black Beketts are currently available at legitimate online stores like Net-a-porter, Forward etc.


----------



## xXannaXx

That's a disappointment.  How can you tell?


----------



## Pao9

luckybunny said:


> LOVE the white bayas!!! Congrats - you made them look new again!





gail13 said:


> Those look great on you.





shpahlc said:


> Love them! I have them in black but finally out them on the Bay because they are too small for me and I waited too long to return them. Wishing I could make it work!!



Thank you ladies!! Yeah mine are just right, I cant wear them with thick socks. But I guess no pain no gain right!



xXannaXx said:


> That's a disappointment.  How can you tell?


Unfortunately there are many sites that sell fake Isabel Marants. The official website used to have the authorized websites to sell the sneakers but I guess they removed the list. Sites like the ones mentioned before are the only ones to sell authentic. Also be careful with Ebay as there are also some fakes. The price on that website is quite low and a dead giveaway. Sites that have the name Isabel marant are also fishy, except for her official website. I looked at the site and I guess they use images of real sneakers to then send you fake ones! Its a shame!


----------



## xXannaXx

Okay thank you! I was ecstatic when I found the website, as I wasn't really willing to shell out $600+ for sneakers...I guess I'll just have to buy from a cheaper brand.


----------



## Pao9

xXannaXx said:


> Okay thank you! I was ecstatic when I found the website, as I wasn't really willing to shell out $600+ for sneakers...I guess I'll just have to buy from a cheaper brand.



i would keep an eye out on ebay! Sometimes people will list as auction with low prices and you could get lucky! One of my pairs wasnt expensive at all(compared to retail!)


----------



## xXannaXx

Thanks I will do just that! They're actually on Net-A-Porter right now for $480 USD... a large step down from retail price, and a lot better than some of the prices on eBay! Currently I'm still deciding on whether to order them now or wait and see if something good comes on eBay..


----------



## feline_j15

Pao9 said:


> My Anthracite Beckket finally arrived!
> Here is my family!
> View attachment 2281481
> View attachment 2281482



Great collection Pao9!!! They are very comfy indeed. I've been eyeing them for some time and just got mine today. I'm totally loving it!!!


----------



## Pao9

feline_j15 said:


> Great collection Pao9!!! They are very comfy indeed. I've been eyeing them for some time and just got mine today. I'm totally loving it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302492



Oh wow! Those are the chalk! Beautiful! They go with everything! Great choice!


----------



## Ilgin

feline_j15 said:


> Great collection Pao9!!! They are very comfy indeed. I've been eyeing them for some time and just got mine today. I'm totally loving it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302492



I got  the chalks too! I think I'll be living in them this fall... Beautiful!


----------



## sparklesandsalt

Hi everyone! Just wondering whether anyone else owns the bobby's and find their socks keeps slipping down? I hate wearing them without socks but they drive me crazy with them!


----------



## PinkPeonies

sparklesandsalt said:


> Hi everyone! Just wondering whether anyone else owns the bobby's and find their socks keeps slipping down? I hate wearing them without socks but they drive me crazy with them!



Yep mine does the same. So what I do now is fold my socks in half so it's just covering the toe area up to the middle of the foot. So basically my heel is bare. It works for me.


----------



## jellybebe

I wonder if I bought the wrong size for my Blossoms . I know they fit a bit snug but I think the next size up would have been too big. I wore them yesterday and walked for hours so my feet were killing me! Anyone else have this problem? I can wear them for short periods of time but cannot walk extensively in them.


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> I wonder if I bought the wrong size for my Blossoms . I know they fit a bit snug but I think the next size up would have been too big. I wore them yesterday and walked for hours so my feet were killing me! Anyone else have this problem? I can wear them for short periods of time but cannot walk extensively in them.



What part of your feet are in pain? Toes? The arch? 

I've found with my 2 Bekkets that the first couple wears were just plain uncomfortable. They were tight all around, my toes were smooshed and the arch of my foot kind of ached. But now both are very comfortable. I think IM sneakers need time to form to your foot. 

I feel like the Blossoms would be a lot easier to form to the foot since they seem less puffy with less layers to break in than Bekkets, but I could be wrong. Maybe put on 2 pairs of thick socks and wear them around your house for a bit? I also stretched the toebox of my canvas Bekkets and that made a huge difference. 

Oh! And maybe you need a different type of sock to wear with your shoes? With my new black Bekkets I wore a pair of super soft cotton-blend trouser socks with them and I got a blister on the back of my heel, which I never got with my more rigid canvas/leather (Hawaii) pair. I switched to a thin, cotton ankle sock (like an athletic sock but not as thick) and haven't had any problems since. I think the trouser socks were too soft and got stretched out with wear and caused the rubbing to occur and they were so soft my foot would slide down the shoe and my toes would get smashed. The rougher cotton sock has traction and also doesn't stretch so my foot stays put. 

Anyway, I hope one of these tidbits can help you!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> What part of your feet are in pain? Toes? The arch?
> 
> I've found with my 2 Bekkets that the first couple wears were just plain uncomfortable. They were tight all around, my toes were smooshed and the arch of my foot kind of ached. But now both are very comfortable. I think IM sneakers need time to form to your foot.
> 
> I feel like the Blossoms would be a lot easier to form to the foot since they seem less puffy with less layers to break in than Bekkets, but I could be wrong. Maybe put on 2 pairs of thick socks and wear them around your house for a bit? I also stretched the toebox of my canvas Bekkets and that made a huge difference.
> 
> Oh! And maybe you need a different type of sock to wear with your shoes? With my new black Bekkets I wore a pair of super soft cotton-blend trouser socks with them and I got a blister on the back of my heel, which I never got with my more rigid canvas/leather (Hawaii) pair. I switched to a thin, cotton ankle sock (like an athletic sock but not as thick) and haven't had any problems since. I think the trouser socks were too soft and got stretched out with wear and caused the rubbing to occur and they were so soft my foot would slide down the shoe and my toes would get smashed. The rougher cotton sock has traction and also doesn't stretch so my foot stays put.
> 
> Anyway, I hope one of these tidbits can help you!



Thanks for the tips Mia! I think I need to try and stretch out the toe box a little. They feel fine through the arch, but they hurt pretty much right along where my toes start, where my foot is widest, if that makes sense. I don't have wide feet but that is the widest part of my foot. And they feel maybe 1/8 of an inch too short. I wonder if they will stretch lengthwise the tiniest bit too?


----------



## Pao9

Mia Bella said:


> What part of your feet are in pain? Toes? The arch?
> 
> I've found with my 2 Bekkets that the first couple wears were just plain uncomfortable. They were tight all around, my toes were smooshed and the arch of my foot kind of ached. But now both are very comfortable. I think IM sneakers need time to form to your foot.
> 
> I feel like the Blossoms would be a lot easier to form to the foot since they seem less puffy with less layers to break in than Bekkets, but I could be wrong. Maybe put on 2 pairs of thick socks and wear them around your house for a bit? I also stretched the toebox of my canvas Bekkets and that made a huge difference.
> 
> Oh! And maybe you need a different type of sock to wear with your shoes? With my new black Bekkets I wore a pair of super soft cotton-blend trouser socks with them and I got a blister on the back of my heel, which I never got with my more rigid canvas/leather (Hawaii) pair. I switched to a thin, cotton ankle sock (like an athletic sock but not as thick) and haven't had any problems since. I think the trouser socks were too soft and got stretched out with wear and caused the rubbing to occur and they were so soft my foot would slide down the shoe and my toes would get smashed. The rougher cotton sock has traction and also doesn't stretch so my foot stays put.
> 
> Anyway, I hope one of these tidbits can help you!



I have a similar issue with my bayas, they are a bit snug and were hurting my toes when I walked over 4 hours with them. I wore those thin stalking like socks and they are great! They don't slip down either! One thing that bothers me with the Bekkets is when I don't wear pants, like with shorts the top strap rubs into my legs and starts hurting! Lol!


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the tips Mia! I think I need to try and stretch out the toe box a little. They feel fine through the arch, but they hurt pretty much right along where my toes start, where my foot is widest, if that makes sense. I don't have wide feet but that is the widest part of my foot. And they feel maybe 1/8 of an inch too short. I wonder if they will stretch lengthwise the tiniest bit too?



I feel ya! I had the same problem except all the pain was on my pinkie toes (they're the widest part of my feet) and so I stretched them and they fit perfectly now. And! I think the toebox stretching made a difference in the feeling of the length too. Won't hurt to stretch the toe box and see how the fit is. I had a way of doing the stretching that I shared once before in this thread. If you're curious you can do a search for it, I would do it but I'm on my phone. 



Pao9 said:


> I have a similar issue with my bayas, they are a bit snug and were hurting my toes when I walked over 4 hours with them. I wore those thin stalking like socks and they are great! They don't slip down either! One thing that bothers me with the Bekkets is when I don't wear pants, like with shorts the top strap rubs into my legs and starts hurting! Lol!



Ouch! Have you tried leaving the Velcro strap a little loose? I keep mine way loose and haven't had any problems.


----------



## sparklesandsalt

PinkPeonies said:


> Yep mine does the same. So what I do now is fold my socks in half so it's just covering the toe area up to the middle of the foot. So basically my heel is bare. It works for me.


Thanks Pink Peonies! I found some half socks on Amazon that will hopefully do the trick too.


----------



## jellybebe

I got my bf to put them on and walk a few steps. It stretched them out a little but not quite enough, so I may ask him to do that a few more times. I'm impatient


----------



## lilypants

Hi ladies! would love if you could give me your opinion on a few questions i have... 

I'm looking for the bobby's in faded black size 39, if you know where these are availble please let me know 

I have not seen the colour in person, would you say the bobbys in anthracite is lighter or darker than the bobbys in faded black?

I already own a pair of bobbys in gris size 39, bought them a while ago, sadly i have not worn them, as my heart has always been set with a black pair, and i'm thinking of selling them once I get my hands on a black pair - as for sizing, would you know if the sizing for last season bobbys are the same as the current season bobbys?

Cheers =)


----------



## axoxo

I've been trying to figure out if it's too late to invest in another pair of IM sneakers ? I currently own a pair of Bekket in grey and wonder if the trend is here to stay a while and maybe become sort of a classic. What do u guys think?


----------



## lovemyangels

Today I saw a girl wear IM Bekett in black and tiger print color. Totally stunning!  I did a search and found out it is called Benett, and is new from this fall/winter season.  They cost $810!  Got to be the pony hair and leather combine!  But, they are so pretty and stand out themselves!  Before I pull the trigger, any girl has this style and could share your experience of sizing? Are they following previous seasons and need to size up a little bit?


----------



## KJWM

lovemyangels said:


> Today I saw a girl wear IM Bekett in black and tiger print color. Totally stunning!  I did a search and found out it is called Benett, and is new from this fall/winter season.  They cost $810!  Got to be the pony hair and leather combine!  But, they are so pretty and stand out themselves!  Before I pull the trigger, any girl has this style and could share your experience of sizing? Are they following previous seasons and need to size up a little bit?



They are like the Becketts for the seasons before size wise.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I've suddenly come down with Marant fever and decided I need Bayley sneakers with the star on it. Am I too late to find them in stores? I tried farfetch and net a porter but they are sold out. Is Bayley a classic style that they come out with in new colors every season? 
And from what I've been reading on the thread, if its from a newer season the sizes run larger? So if I'm a US 6.5 I should size down to 36? I wear a 36.5-37 in CL. 
TIA!


----------



## ame

If they're not feeling right to you, it just might be that her specific ones don't work for your feet. I tried on a pair of IMs recently because I could NOT believe I was lusting for them. I thought for sure I'd hate them on, but I didn't...but I also found them kind of uncomfortable, I think they were too narrow for my foot, and not padded enough for the ball of my foot, perhaps? I don't know. But since I couldn't get them out of my mind, I literally ordered a pair of Nike's today after trying some on at Nordstrom in a different color and those felt much better to me. 

Either way, I did learn that I had to go up 1/2 size from normal, I normally wear 8s and I ended up with 8.5s because the 8s were just too snug.


----------



## HandbagAngel

yakusoku.af said:


> I've suddenly come down with Marant fever and decided I need Bayley sneakers with the star on it. Am I too late to find them in stores? I tried farfetch and net a porter but they are sold out. Is Bayley a classic style that they come out with in new colors every season?
> And from what I've been reading on the thread, if its from a newer season the sizes run larger? So if I'm a US 6.5 I should size down to 36? I wear a 36.5-37 in CL.
> TIA!



If you are US Sz 6.5, I would go with IM size 37.  I believe 36 will be too small for you.  Even this season's sizing is a little bit of roomy, but not that much in order to size down.


----------



## tippyknu

Hi! I'm interested in getting my first pair of Bekkets in faded black and had read through most of the pages in this thread regarding sizing. From what I see, the sizing has changed over the year? I'm a true 7.5 (Tory Burch/J. Crew) , 38 in Prada...can someone advise on whether I should get a 38 or 39 (as opposed to ordering both)? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## KJWM

tippyknu said:


> Hi! I'm interested in getting my first pair of Bekkets in faded black and had read through most of the pages in this thread regarding sizing. From what I see, the sizing has changed over the year? I'm a true 7.5 (Tory Burch/J. Crew) , 38 in Prada...can someone advise on whether I should get a 38 or 39 (as opposed to ordering both)? Thanks so much in advance!!



Are your feet narrow or wide?  If narrow, then the 38 should be fine.  If wide, then the 39.


----------



## PHENOMENON

tippyknu said:


> Hi! I'm interested in getting my first pair of Bekkets in faded black and had read through most of the pages in this thread regarding sizing. From what I see, the sizing has changed over the year? I'm a true 7.5 (Tory Burch/J. Crew) , 38 in Prada...can someone advise on whether I should get a 38 or 39 (as opposed to ordering both)? Thanks so much in advance!!



I'm usually a size 7.5 and I sized up in my faded blacks. I sticked to 38 on the Gris Bekkets because 39 was too big. I guess I'm not much of a help &#128521;


----------



## yakusoku.af

HandbagAngel said:


> If you are US Sz 6.5, I would go with IM size 37.  I believe 36 will be too small for you.  Even this season's sizing is a little bit of roomy, but not that much in order to size down.



Thank you! I'll be looking for a 37!


----------



## maryellen

hi girls!! im trying to find bobbys in gris, anthracite (i know thats difficult) beige or khaki in 38. ive tried matches, mytheresa, garonne, NAP but nothing-some have the camel or black color but i would like to find one of the other colours. 
is there a site that i could check that i havent mentioned below? do you know if bobbys will have another batch out? or is it that till next year??? damn marants you are always so hard to find


----------



## maryellen

maryellen said:


> hi girls!! im trying to find bobbys in gris, anthracite (i know thats difficult) beige or khaki in 38. ive tried matches, mytheresa, garonne, NAP but nothing-some have the camel or black color but i would like to find one of the other colours.
> is there a site that i could check that i havent mentioned below? do you know if bobbys will have another batch out? or is it that till next year??? damn marants you are always so hard to find


oops ive also forgot to mention i tried Mayke, far fetch and luisavaroma- nothing  i live in Geneva so sites are the only way to go it seems


----------



## janebirkin

Hello Girls !  
I would like to know if there is a colour difference between the craie an the beige ones ? To me they seem pretty same but some shops have different names for the beige/white shade :S thanks in advance


----------



## HandbagAngel

Just got my Benett. What you girls think?  Sorry for the dirty mirror. :shame:

They are super comfy.


----------



## KJWM

HandbagAngel said:


> Just got my Benett. What you girls think?  Sorry for the dirty mirror. :shame:
> 
> They are super comfy.



I have those!!  They are super comfy.


----------



## imlvholic

Anyone got the Bobbys, I need help! 

The first time i wore my Bobby today, i love them, they're so adorable & quite comfortable but the back ankle area digs & rubs. I felt blisters developing if i wear them any longer, anyone got the same problem? 
Any suggestions on products that would stop the rubbing besides bandaides or socks? I want to wear them more this fall, to get my moneys worth, but i don't want any blisters


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone know where I can get this authenticated on this forum?? I found some good deals on eBay and want to make sure they are authentic. Thanks!


----------



## KJWM

imlvholic said:


> Anyone got the Bobbys, I need help!
> 
> The first time i wore my Bobby today, i love them, they're so adorable & quite comfortable but the back ankle area digs & rubs. I felt blisters developing if i wear them any longer, anyone got the same problem?
> Any suggestions on products that would stop the rubbing besides bandaides or socks? I want to wear them more this fall, to get my moneys worth, but i don't want any blisters



Try taking them to a shoe cobbler to see if they can stretch them.


----------



## imlvholic

KJWM said:


> Try taking them to a shoe cobbler to see if they can stretch them.



I may have to do that, thanks so much.


----------



## lovemyangels

HandbagAngel said:


> Just got my Benett. What you girls think?  Sorry for the dirty mirror. :shame:
> 
> They are super comfy.



So pretty!  I am getting a pair myself. We will be Benett twins!


----------



## little_j

Hi all! Been lusting after a pair of Bobbys! I've never bought designer shoes and I'm unable to try a pair to see what size I would be. I take a US8.5-9 and also a EU39/39.5/40. Really unsure as to whether I should go for a 39 or 40 in the Bobbys? Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## tatertot

HandbagAngel said:


> Just got my Benett. What you girls think?  Sorry for the dirty mirror. :shame:
> 
> They are super comfy.



Gorgeous!! Love them on you and the print on the calf hair is fab

My second pair of Bekett's arrived today. They came all the way from Canada from a dear friend as I was having a heck of a time finding the classic black/black in my size.


----------



## lovelycouturec

not sure if i am posting this in the right forum. i apologize if i did this wrong.

but can someone please help me authenticate these isabel marants.

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/couturestreasures/library/isabel marant

thank you in advance!


----------



## tanya devi

little_j said:


> Hi all! Been lusting after a pair of Bobbys! I've never bought designer shoes and I'm unable to try a pair to see what size I would be. I take a US8.5-9 and also a EU39/39.5/40. Really unsure as to whether I should go for a 39 or 40 in the Bobbys? Any help will be much appreciated!


Definitely 39!! enjoy!


----------



## little_j

tanya devi said:


> Definitely 39!! enjoy!



Thank You for the reply! I'm now off to try and find me a pair  yay! I'm tossing up between black or the taupe.


----------



## Deborah1986

HandbagAngel said:


> Just got my Benett. What you girls think?  Sorry for the dirty mirror. :shame:
> 
> They are super comfy.



Hot love it


----------



## HandbagAngel

KJWM said:


> I have those!!  They are super comfy.



Very true.  I have other pairs of IM Bekett but Benett feels more comfy.  I am not sure why.



lovemyangels said:


> So pretty!  I am getting a pair myself. We will be Benett twins!



Please share us your modeling pictures.  



tatertot said:


> Gorgeous!! Love them on you and the print on the calf hair is fab
> 
> My second pair of Bekett's arrived today. They came all the way from Canada from a dear friend as I was having a heck of a time finding the classic black/black in my size.



Congratulation!  Black/Black Bekett is fabulous too!  I was choosing between the two but I went with Benett at the end.  



Deborah1986 said:


> Hot love it



Thank you!  I love my Benett!  They are my wardrobe essential.


----------



## kicowhat

Hi all ladies, I am torn to decide which colour should I get for my first Isabel Marant  and would really appreciate any advices! I am petite, normally wear dark clothes, but the same with everyone else, almost all of my shoes are black already. I am going to use this daily. And are the light colour versions of these shoes would easily get dirty? Thank you very much


----------



## honeybunch

kicowhat said:


> Hi all ladies, I am torn to decide which colour should I get for my first Isabel Marant  and would really appreciate any advices! I am petite, normally wear dark clothes, but the same with everyone else, almost all of my shoes are black already. I am going to use this daily. And are the light colour versions of these shoes would easily get dirty? Thank you very much



I'd definitely go for the black with the zebra print.  They're amazing and will look good with black clothing.  I'm not so keen on the others and I think they would get dirty in a lighter colour.  Plus suede is always fairly difficult to maintain and care for.


----------



## ennna

kicowhat said:


> Hi all ladies, I am torn to decide which colour should I get for my first Isabel Marant  and would really appreciate any advices! I am petite, normally wear dark clothes, but the same with everyone else, almost all of my shoes are black already. I am going to use this daily. And are the light colour versions of these shoes would easily get dirty? Thank you very much



I'd buy the khaki ones! The colour looks good with dark clothes, and they don't get dirty easily. I don't really like the other ones, but the khakis are easy and pretty. I also wear a lot of black, and I have beige, black and gris Beketts and khaki Bobbys. They're all pretty easy to wear!


----------



## Pao9

kicowhat said:


> Hi all ladies, I am torn to decide which colour should I get for my first Isabel Marant  and would really appreciate any advices! I am petite, normally wear dark clothes, but the same with everyone else, almost all of my shoes are black already. I am going to use this daily. And are the light colour versions of these shoes would easily get dirty? Thank you very much



I have both the kaki and the Hawaii print but reversed, it's navy with white and looks like the black with zebra. I use the navy the most because its almost black so it goes with everything. The khakis don't get dirty easily and you can waterproof them


----------



## jen_sparro

imlvholic said:


> Anyone got the Bobbys, I need help!
> 
> The first time i wore my Bobby today, i love them, they're so adorable & quite comfortable but the back ankle area digs & rubs. I felt blisters developing if i wear them any longer, anyone got the same problem?
> Any suggestions on products that would stop the rubbing besides bandaides or socks? I want to wear them more this fall, to get my moneys worth, but i don't want any blisters



My black Bobbys do this to me, my only suggestion is wear them around the house with thick socks, as the suede stretches and softens up it rubs less and less. Or if you're a little more adventurous, use a nail file and VERY gently soften the inside area where it rubs on the sneaker. I rely on this technique now to make new shoes with 'rigid' edges much more wearable from the get-go.

About to do it on my new Giorgio Armani flats which gave me a vicious blister on their first wear


----------



## imlvholic

jen_sparro said:


> My black Bobbys do this to me, my only suggestion is wear them around the house with thick socks, as the suede stretches and softens up it rubs less and less. Or if you're a little more adventurous, use a nail file and VERY gently soften the inside area where it rubs on the sneaker. I rely on this technique now to make new shoes with 'rigid' edges much more wearable from the get-go.
> 
> About to do it on my new Giorgio Armani flats which gave me a vicious blister on their first wear



Thanks jen for the suggestions, i've been wearing my bobbys on my trips with thin, ankle socks, sometimes some cute printed ones & they worked perfect. They've already stretched a little bit, though i still want the option to wear them w/out socks. Hope they don't rub on the back ankle anymore, otherwise, i will for sure try your technique. Bottomline, i really enjoyed them, all day long walking is no problem


----------



## BabyDollChic

Can anyone help me with sizing for the Bobby's? I usually wear a 5.5 and I don't know whether to go with the 5 or 6, any input for those with similar sized feet?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi ladies! 
I was wondering if I could get your input on these? I found them on eBay and didn't have any luck in the authenticate shoes thread. They look authentic to me but I would love a second opinion. 
TIA!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af




----------



## Harper Quinn

Got the bluebells in black but not sure about keeping them. I've been after a pair of IM wedge sneakers for years but my legs are on the chunky side so I just don't know if they are for me.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Here they are with leggings.


----------



## Kseniula

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi ladies!
> I was wondering if I could get your input on these? I found them on eBay and didn't have any luck in the authenticate shoes thread. They look authentic to me but I would love a second opinion.
> TIA!!!
> View attachment 2379331
> View attachment 2379332
> View attachment 2379333
> View attachment 2379334
> View attachment 2379335
> View attachment 2379336




IMO they're authentic! ive got the same pair


----------



## tb-purselover

yakusoku.af said:


> View attachment 2379338
> View attachment 2379339


Authentic, I have the same pair.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kseniula said:


> IMO they're authentic! ive got the same pair







tb-purselover said:


> Authentic, I have the same pair.




Thank you! I feel much better with extra opinions! 
Do you spray your sneakers? I'm wondering if I should apple guard them in case I get caught in the rain. I've used apple guard on suede before and they saved my Gucci boots from disaster when I accidentally stepped into a puddle.


----------



## little_j

Harper Quinn said:


> Here they are with leggings.



They look great! You do not have chunky legs at all! Defs keep  


Meanwhile my search on eBay for them have been a bust. I have been finding 39s however when I tell them that I'm around 8.5 to 9 they tell me that it'll probably be too small for me? So confused. I'm scared to order online now and I can't try them on anywhere  Can anyone else chime in? I may order from forwardforward when I know definitely what size I should be getting.


----------



## Straight-Laced

little_j said:


> They look great! You do not have chunky legs at all! Defs keep
> 
> 
> Meanwhile my search on eBay for them have been a bust. *I have been finding 39s however when I tell them that I'm around 8.5 to 9 they tell me that it'll probably be too small for me?* So confused. I'm scared to order online now and I can't try them on anywhere  Can anyone else chime in? I may order from forwardforward when I know definitely what size I should be getting.




I'm a 7.5 - 8 and I wear 38s.  
The 38s are a neat fit but not tight - my toes have wriggle room.  If I wanted to wear thick socks I would size up to 39 but I tried 39s and they looked and felt too big on me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harper Quinn said:


> Here they are with leggings.



They look great on you!!!  Love the Bluebells and black is classic.  Are they comfy?


----------



## little_j

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm a 7.5 - 8 and I wear 38s.
> The 38s are a neat fit but not tight - my toes have wriggle room.  If I wanted to wear thick socks I would size up to 39 but I tried 39s and they looked and felt too big on me.



Thanks straight-laced! I do not like wearing thick socks - prefer thin/stocking socks when wearing boots/sneakers. My pet peeve is buying shoes that are perfect when first bought but then after a few wears they stretch like crazy and they're loose!  

Okay it's settled, I'm going to get the 39s! This is my first time dropping a lot of $$ on shoes but to me these seem so worth it  


Also what should I be looking out for when buying IM bobbys on eBay? Are there signs to seeing whether they are legit are not?


----------



## Straight-Laced

little_j said:


> Thanks straight-laced! I do not like wearing thick socks - prefer thin/stocking socks when wearing boots/sneakers. My pet peeve is buying shoes that are perfect when first bought but then after a few wears they stretch like crazy and they're loose!
> 
> Okay it's settled, I'm going to get the 39s! This is my first time dropping a lot of $$ on shoes but to me these seem so worth it
> 
> 
> *Also what should I be looking out for when buying IM bobbys on eBay? Are there signs to seeing whether they are legit are not?*


*
*

There are plenty of fakes around so look closely at the listing.   You need good photos (not stock pics!) including profile, soles, interior etc.  Photos also of box and dust bags are helpful too, though not proof by themselves.  Take a look at the seller too.  You can link listings here or in the authenticate shoes thread.  If in any doubt buy from a store (I always do)!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

little_j said:


> They look great! You do not have chunky legs at all! Defs keep
> 
> 
> Meanwhile my search on eBay for them have been a bust. I have been finding 39s however when I tell them that I'm around 8.5 to 9 they tell me that it'll probably be too small for me? So confused. I'm scared to order online now and I can't try them on anywhere  Can anyone else chime in? I may order from forwardforward when I know definitely what size I should be getting.



I vary between 38-39 in shoes and the 39s in these are comfortable. I wear 7.5-8 in the US sizes. Have a look at nap sizing that may help? 


Straight-Laced said:


> They look great on you!!!  Love the Bluebells and black is classic.  Are they comfy?



Thank you, yes they are very comfortable and feel really nice on


----------



## tb-purselover

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you! I feel much better with extra opinions!
> Do you spray your sneakers? I'm wondering if I should apple guard them in case I get caught in the rain. I've used apple guard on suede before and they saved my Gucci boots from disaster when I accidentally stepped into a puddle.



Yes, I spray mine.  I've used Meltonian or Apple Gaurd.  Enjoy your new sneakers!


----------



## yakusoku.af

tb-purselover said:


> Yes, I spray mine.  I've used Meltonian or Apple Gaurd.  Enjoy your new sneakers!



thank you! I'm going to spray them today so I can wear them tomorrow!


----------



## BabyDollChic

BabyDollChic said:


> Can anyone help me with sizing for the Bobby's? I usually wear a 5.5 and I don't know whether to go with the 5 or 6, any input for those with similar sized feet?



Bump! Anyone?


----------



## KJWM

BabyDollChic said:


> Bump! Anyone?




I would say 6


----------



## yakusoku.af

BabyDollChic said:


> Bump! Anyone?




I agree, sz 6. I'm a 6.5 and I tried on a 36 and it was tight around the toe box. 37 fits just right, my toes aren't cramped. I wouldn't size down.


----------



## ennna

yakusoku.af said:


> I agree, sz 6. I'm a 6.5 and I tried on a 36 and it was tight around the toe box. 37 fits just right, my toes aren't cramped. I wouldn't size down.



I also agree! I'm a 37.5, I take a 38 in IM sneakers and they're just fine.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Yes I am 38 -38.5 and sized up to 39 in bluebells


----------



## etyc

Anyone has experience buying Bekett from Net-a-porter?  My IM sneakers (Bobbys & Baltimore) all state 40 on the shoes and they fit lovely.  Net-a-porter indicates FR sizing.  Does it mean I need to order FR41 which is equivalent to my normal size 40 on the shoes?  

Sorry if this kind of question is being covered before.  I failed to come across here.


----------



## HungryM3

etyc said:


> Anyone has experience buying Bekett from Net-a-porter?  My IM sneakers (Bobbys & Baltimore) all state 40 on the shoes and they fit lovely.  Net-a-porter indicates FR sizing.  Does it mean I need to order FR41 which is equivalent to my normal size 40 on the shoes?
> 
> Sorry if this kind of question is being covered before.  I failed to come across here.



From what i know, isabel shoes are French sizing. 40 on the bobby would be FR40. Having said that, Bobbys run smaller than Bekkets. I sized up on mine - Bobby 37 and Bekket 38. Hope this helps.


----------



## etyc

HungryM3 said:


> From what i know, isabel shoes are French sizing. 40 on the bobby would be FR40. Having said that, Bobbys run smaller than Bekkets. I sized up on mine - Bobby 37 and Bekket 38. Hope this helps.




Thanks mate!  You mean Bekket runs smaller and need to size up, right?


----------



## Straight-Laced

etyc said:


> Anyone has experience buying Bekett from Net-a-porter?  My IM sneakers (Bobbys & Baltimore) all state 40 on the shoes and they fit lovely.  Net-a-porter indicates FR sizing.  Does it mean I need to order FR41 which is equivalent to my normal size 40 on the shoes?
> 
> Sorry if this kind of question is being covered before.  I failed to come across here.




It's all the same European sizing.  NAP is confusing!  If you buy the 40 from NAP it's the same Isabel Marant 40 as your other IM sneakers.
BUT. . . Baltimores run a bit big and most people find Bobby's feel a bit bigger than Beketts, probably because they're wider.
I wear a size 38 in Beketts and Bobbys but some people size up for Beketts.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Isabel Marant Bobby's. I'm a 7.5-8 with wide feet. How is the sizing for the Bobby? Are they TTS? Thanks!


----------



## HungryM3

etyc said:


> Thanks mate!  You mean Bekket runs smaller and need to size up, right?



For me, they did. But because they don't run in half sizes, I guess that's why some people got away with the same sizing as their Bobby


----------



## jen_sparro

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Isabel Marant Bobby's. I'm a 7.5-8 with wide feet. How is the sizing for the Bobby? Are they TTS? Thanks!



I'm a 38 in Bobbys, and I'm normally a 7.5-8 and my feet are on the wider side


----------



## missnicoleeee

jen_sparro said:


> I'm a 38 in Bobbys, and I'm normally a 7.5-8 and my feet are on the wider side



Thank you!


----------



## etyc

Straight-Laced said:


> It's all the same European sizing.  NAP is confusing!  If you buy the 40 from NAP it's the same Isabel Marant 40 as your other IM sneakers.
> BUT. . . Baltimores run a bit big and most people find Bobby's feel a bit bigger than Beketts, probably because they're wider.
> I wear a size 38 in Beketts and Bobbys but some people size up for Beketts.





HungryM3 said:


> For me, they did. But because they don't run in half sizes, I guess that's why some people got away with the same sizing as their Bobby




Thank you so much!


----------



## Surferrosa

Hi there! I want to purchase a pair of Bobby's but can't decide which colour to go for. It's between faded black or camel. Which colour is more versatile? I'm leaning towards the camel but I wear dark denim alot and I'm worried that I might get indigo bleeding on the edge of the shoes. Can anyone who own camel Bobby's advise if this is be a problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## e_bella

Hello everyone! I come across these gorgeous bird metallic IM birds. But i need help to authenticate this sneakers. Sadly the seller don't have a box so it gets harder to say if they are real or not. I'd appreciate any help! TIA


----------



## Straight-Laced

e_bella said:


> Hello everyone! I come across these gorgeous bird metallic IM birds. But i need help to authenticate this sneakers. Sadly the seller don't have a box so it gets harder to say if they are real or not. I'd appreciate any help! TIA



These photos aren't good enough to properly authenticate.


----------



## ennna

Straight-Laced said:


> These photos aren't good enough to properly authenticate.



I agree! I also think they look really worn (the front part especially... it looks stretched out) so maybe you can wait for another pair?


----------



## e_bella

ennna said:


> I agree! I also think they look really worn (the front part especially... it looks stretched out) so maybe you can wait for another pair?




Thank u  I was really looking for some leather version for winter, so I'll kill then due to a crazy weather. I already have 2 pairs but in grease so it's not good for winter here. Those gold were quiet cheap so I purchased them. I'll do pictures when they will arrive. They look authentic to me but as fast as they will be in my hands I'll drop here a line. Fingers crossed they will be the real deal. Lol


----------



## thehighheelsgir

e_bella said:


> Hello everyone! I come across these gorgeous bird metallic IM birds. But i need help to authenticate this sneakers. Sadly the seller don't have a box so it gets harder to say if they are real or not. I'd appreciate any help! TIA



Wow those look really worn n like maybe the girl who wore them had wide feet maybe I donno I'd look for a better pair how much are they anyway?


----------



## little_j

I'm back  Need some advice on styling wise! 

Should I go Taupe or Anthracite/faded black? 

Little background: I wear black jeans a lot. Sometimes alternative with a dark denim wash. In general I wear black all the time. I do not have skinny legs at all so I'm scared that if I go for taupe, it won't look as streamlined as opposed to anthracite or faded black. However, I want a colour that's going to look good all year round (I plan on wearing them a lot haha). 

Would I be better off getting a dark colour so that even if they get beat up they won't look as bad? To be honest I'm in love with all the colours so it's such a hard decision!


----------



## pepper12

Hi! I would like to seek your help in authenticating these Bayleys! Are they authentic? Thanks!!


----------



## pepper12

more pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Chloehollywood

pepper12 said:


> more pictures. Thanks!




Look good!


----------



## Pao9

pepper12 said:


> more pictures. Thanks!



Looks good to me as well!


----------



## pepper12

Chloehollywood said:


> Look good!


Thank you so much Chloehollywood and Pao9!! I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## Chloehollywood

pepper12 said:


> Thank you so much Chloehollywood and Pao9!! I can't wait to receive them!




Congrats you will love them  I need more too &#128536;


----------



## lilypants

hey just wanted to know if the bobby sneakers in anthracite is a lighter shade than in the faded black colour?


----------



## Chloehollywood

lilypants said:


> hey just wanted to know if the bobby sneakers in anthracite is a lighter shade than in the faded black colour?




Yes it is faded black looks black but washed out, not even grey yet if it makes sense


----------



## etyc

I just received the Burt in Burgundy and Midnight.  I believe it's from the Cruise 2014 collection.  It has a smooth leather background under a suede 'frame' with an ivory tongue.  I want to keep only 1 and intended to keep the burgundy as I already have a pair of black hi-top wedge sneakers in a different brand.  What do you think?  I never own any red/burgundy sneakers.  Will burgundy versatile enough to go with different outfit?


----------



## Chloehollywood

etyc said:


> I just received the Burt in Burgundy and Midnight.  I believe it's from the Cruise 2014 collection.  It has a smooth leather background under a suede 'frame' with an ivory tongue.  I want to keep only 1 and intended to keep the burgundy as I already have a pair of black hi-top wedge sneakers in a different brand.  What do you think?  I never own any red/burgundy sneakers.  Will burgundy versatile enough to go with different outfit?




If you already have some black go burgundy 
Burgundy is such a pretty color and is timeless, it will look great in fall/ winter with dark and grey but also great in spring / summer with lighter color and denim shorts to me it is more versatile than we might think  but if you are a black obsessed and feel more comfortable wearing black go black 
They are both gorgeous though


----------



## Pao9

etyc said:


> I just received the Burt in Burgundy and Midnight.  I believe it's from the Cruise 2014 collection.  It has a smooth leather background under a suede 'frame' with an ivory tongue.  I want to keep only 1 and intended to keep the burgundy as I already have a pair of black hi-top wedge sneakers in a different brand.  What do you think?  I never own any red/burgundy sneakers.  Will burgundy versatile enough to go with different outfit?



Wow the black is awsome. So is the burgundy but harder to wear but then again you can always buy more clothes that go with these shoes! They deserve it! I love the ivory tongue on both!!! I though I was done adding to my collection! Guess not


----------



## pepper12

Chloehollywood said:


> Congrats you will love them  I need more too &#128536;


I got the Bayleys and they are so pretty and comfortable!! They are my first pair!! Thanks again for your and Pao9's help!


----------



## AEGIS

i just got my first pair and i love them! but they're not all day shoes for me...maybe i can put an arch support in them


----------



## Chloehollywood

pepper12 said:


> I got the Bayleys and they are so pretty and comfortable!! They are my first pair!! Thanks again for your and Pao9's help!




Congrats


----------



## michelle1231

i want to purchase a pair of bekett. i asked one of my friends, she said it show 37 on the sole. and i checked NET A PORTER, it shows french size. i went to barneys, it shows US size.
im so confused now. the 37 on the sole, is that FR size?????


----------



## mularice

michelle1231 said:


> i want to purchase a pair of bekett. i asked one of my friends, she said it show 37 on the sole. and i checked NET A PORTER, it shows french size. i went to barneys, it shows US size.
> 
> im so confused now. the 37 on the sole, is that FR size?????




Yes the size on the sole of the shoe is the FR size. So if it says 37 on the sole it is a EU 36


----------



## michelle1231

mularice said:


> Yes the size on the sole of the shoe is the FR size. So if it says 37 on the sole it is a EU 36



from the size measurement i found on NAP, if im a US5.5, i should go for a 37 for IM coz it
s french size, correct?


----------



## mularice

michelle1231 said:


> from the size measurement i found on NAP, if im a US5.5, i should go for a 37 for IM coz it
> 
> s french size, correct?




Yep!

That is the size I wear


----------



## HandbagAngel

etyc said:


> I just received the Burt in Burgundy and Midnight.  I believe it's from the Cruise 2014 collection.  It has a smooth leather background under a suede 'frame' with an ivory tongue.  I want to keep only 1 and intended to keep the burgundy as I already have a pair of black hi-top wedge sneakers in a different brand.  What do you think?  I never own any red/burgundy sneakers.  Will burgundy versatile enough to go with different outfit?




Both are very pretty.  But I felt Burgundy is harder to go with many outfits.  Between the two, I would choose Midnight, JMHO.


----------



## michelle1231

mularice said:


> Yep!
> 
> That is the size I wear



thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## etyc

HandbagAngel said:


> Both are very pretty.  But I felt Burgundy is harder to go with many outfits.  Between the two, I would choose Midnight, JMHO.





Pao9 said:


> Wow the black is awsome. So is the burgundy but harder to wear but then again you can always buy more clothes that go with these shoes! They deserve it! I love the ivory tongue on both!!! I though I was done adding to my collection! Guess not





Chloehollywood said:


> If you already have some black go burgundy
> Burgundy is such a pretty color and is timeless, it will look great in fall/ winter with dark and grey but also great in spring / summer with lighter color and denim shorts to me it is more versatile than we might think  but if you are a black obsessed and feel more comfortable wearing black go black
> They are both gorgeous though



Thanks for your comment.  I finally made up my mind to keep the burgundy.  Not because I don't like the midnight.  Just that I do love my black pair and don't want to leave them behind.  I know if I keep the midnight, I'll be wearing them all the time.  Next step: get a burgundy bag to go with them!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

bluebel and beketts on sale on net a porter!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374547
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/354287
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/354286


----------



## cinnabun4chu

On sale at forwardforward.com

ISABEL MARANT
Bluebel Calfskin Velvet Leather Sneaker in Faded Black
Now $417	 (Was $695)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ58&d=Womens

ISABEL MARANT
Bluebel Calfskin Velvet Leather Sneaker in Chalk
Now $417	 (Was $695)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ52&d=Womens

ISABEL MARANT
Bluebel Calfskin Velvet Leather Sneaker in Taupe
Now $383	 (Was $695)

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ70&d=Womens


----------



## cinnabun4chu

On sale at net-a-porter


ISABEL MARANT
The Bekett printed canvas and suede concealed wedge sneakers
Was $640 
Now $384 40% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/354287

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/354286


----------



## indi3r4

got myself a white bekket from net a porter..


----------



## dar.d

Just ordered black Betty's from myThereasa.com - I haven't been able to find shoes I like anywhere other than these... 

Quick question: do the Betty's fit any different to the Bobby's? 
I'm a 37 in Bekkets but have tried on Bobby's and 36 is perfect; so are Betty's and Bobby's sizing the same?


----------



## lovemyangels

dar.d said:


> Just ordered black Betty's from myThereasa.com - I haven't been able to find shoes I like anywhere other than these...
> 
> Quick question: do the Betty's fit any different to the Bobby's?
> I'm a 37 in Bekkets but have tried on Bobby's and 36 is perfect; so are Betty's and Bobby's sizing the same?



Congratulation to your Betty's!  My Bobby's and Betty's fit the same.  They both are 38.


----------



## purplepinky

ANyone know how the Bluebells or Blossoms fit?


----------



## jellybebe

purplepinky said:


> ANyone know how the Bluebells or Blossoms fit?




Just like the Bobby's. About half a size small.


----------



## Straight-Laced

New season Violet Bobbys
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/bobby-concealed-wedge-suede-sneakers-261421.html


----------



## gymangel812

Straight-Laced said:


> New season Violet Bobbys
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/bobby-concealed-wedge-suede-sneakers-261421.html



I just saw those an Barneys site... so pretty!


----------



## mashencja

I really need your help! I know topic of sizing appeared on the forum multiple times but I want to order these Moleskin Brown Beketts from NAP and I am confused.. I'm normally size 36-36,5 in italian sizing (length 23,5 cm) so should I take FR 36 or 37? Just to add I really don't like having too big shoes


----------



## mularice

mashencja said:


> I really need your help! I know topic of sizing appeared on the forum multiple times but I want to order these Moleskin Brown Beketts from NAP and I am confused.. I'm normally size 36-36,5 in italian sizing (length 23,5 cm) so should I take FR 36 or 37? Just to add I really don't like having too big shoes




Get a FR37 which is EU36. I believe IT sizing is the same as EU.

I'm generally TTS EU36.5 but I got my Bekkets in a FR37/EU36 because they were snug but not overly tight.


----------



## mashencja

mularice said:


> Get a FR37 which is EU36. I believe IT sizing is the same as EU.
> 
> I'm generally TTS EU36.5 but I got my Bekkets in a FR37/EU36 because they were snug but not overly tight.



Thank you very very much, I'll take FR 37 then! Once again thank you


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone know how the bluebell\bobbys sneakers fit?? I'm a true 35 and there is a pair available on 36, would they fit me??


----------



## Binks

I purchased some bekkets about 3 months ago and I have worn them about 6 times and each time I get blisters and they are really painful to walk in. I thought once I break them in that would go. I am usually size 39.5 and I got a 40. What can I do about this?


----------



## mularice

Binks said:


> I purchased some bekkets about 3 months ago and I have worn them about 6 times and each time I get blisters and they are really painful to walk in. I thought once I break them in that would go. I am usually size 39.5 and I got a 40. What can I do about this?




Are you wearing them with or without socks? I have found I need to wear socks definitely. Where are you getting blisters? Perhaps using an insole to prevent your foot moving within the shoe whilst you are walking will prevent rubbing and blisters..


----------



## Kseniula

Binks said:


> I purchased some bekkets about 3 months ago and I have worn them about 6 times and each time I get blisters and they are really painful to walk in. I thought once I break them in that would go. I am usually size 39.5 and I got a 40. What can I do about this?




I had the same problem! every time I wore them I got awful blisters on my heels. ended up selling my Bekkets. I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## shopaholic1981

Hi,

I have a question for you ladies who have purchased/seen/tried on Isabel Marant 'Bobby' sneakers from 2012 and earlier that were made in China. 

Do the boxes have lids on them as opposed to the ones that fold over? 

I purchased a pair from a reputable seller and am pretty sure that they are authentic after carefully inspecting them but I can't get over the box that they came in. They are super thin and not anywhere near as nice as the ones that usually come with designer shoes. 

Can anyone confirm that the boxes are different? 

(I apologize in advance if this has already been discussed somewhere. I'm only half way through the thread and I have until the weekend to decide if I'm going to keep them).


----------



## Chloehollywood

shopaholic1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies who have purchased/seen/tried on Isabel Marant 'Bobby' sneakers from 2012 and earlier that were made in China.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the boxes have lids on them as opposed to the ones that fold over?
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a pair from a reputable seller and am pretty sure that they are authentic after carefully inspecting them but I can't get over the box that they came in. They are super thin and not anywhere near as nice as the ones that usually come with designer shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the boxes are different?
> 
> 
> 
> (I apologize in advance if this has already been discussed somewhere. I'm only half way through the thread and I have until the weekend to decide if I'm going to keep them).




No worries ! The box did change  now it is only the magnet style but my first pairs ( first collection) were just a simple lid


----------



## indi3r4

Glamnatic said:


> Does anyone know how the bluebell\bobbys sneakers fit?? I'm a true 35 and there is a pair available on 36, would they fit me??



I think they'll be too big.


----------



## indi3r4

Straight-Laced said:


> New season Violet Bobbys
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/bobby-concealed-wedge-suede-sneakers-261421.html



must have this!


----------



## Kseniula

Ladies,
IM Blossoms ponyskin and suede sneakers on Matchesfashion.com for 160£!!! its 50% off plus extra 30% off with STYLE30 code!


----------



## Glamnatic

Kseniula said:


> Ladies,
> IM Blossoms ponyskin and suede sneakers on Matchesfashion.com for 160£!!! its 50% off plus extra 30% off with STYLE30 code!




Such a good deal!! But there is no sz 35 I fear 36 will be to big. I've heard people commenting on how they feel these slip out at the back!


----------



## Kseniula

Glamnatic said:


> Such a good deal!! But there is no sz 35 I fear 36 will be to big. I've heard people commenting on how they feel these slip out at the back!




I've ordered a pair,I'm a true 38 and risked it with EU38... we'll see how they fit. the deal just seemed too goog to pass on it)


----------



## Glamnatic

Kseniula said:


> I've ordered a pair,I'm a true 38 and risked it with EU38... we'll see how they fit. the deal just seemed too goog to pass on it)




You lucky girl! Hope they fit, specially when they got your size. I can't take the risk, I will have to pay taxes for these ones and if they don't fit it will be just a loss of money since I won't get the taxes back!


----------



## msmeow

I just order a pair of the blossoms - decided to size up from my usual 39 to a 40.
This will be my first pair of IM sneakers. Fingers crossed they fit.


----------



## mcs1111

Glamnatic said:


> Such a good deal!! But there is no sz 35 I fear 36 will be to big. I've heard people commenting on how they feel these slip out at the back!




I wear 35.5 in Louboutin. Valentino, prada etc and my foot is quite narrow. I purchased the Bobby in 36 and they fit me nicely. I have not been wearing socks with them so if they were a half size too big, a sock would take care of that.


----------



## Kseniula

msmeow said:


> I just order a pair of the blossoms - decided to size up from my usual 39 to a 40.
> This will be my first pair of IM sneakers. Fingers crossed they fit.




yay!! congrats! we'll be shoe twins


----------



## l.ch.

Kseniula said:


> Ladies,
> IM Blossoms ponyskin and suede sneakers on Matchesfashion.com for 160£!!! its 50% off plus extra 30% off with STYLE30 code!


Thank you so much for the info, Kseniula! I am a  38 too, I've just ordered them! They will be my first IM sneakers, too!


----------



## Kseniula

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much for the info, Kseniula! I am a  38 too, I've just ordered them! They will be my first IM sneakers, too!




hurra! I had the Bekkets and ended up selling them cause they've hurt my feet. I hope I'll have more luck with these ones


----------



## l.ch.

Kseniula said:


> hurra! I had the Bekkets and ended up selling them cause they've hurt my feet. I hope I'll have more luck with these ones



I am sorry the Bekkets didn't fit.... Fingers crossed these do!


----------



## Chloehollywood

msmeow said:


> I just order a pair of the blossoms - decided to size up from my usual 39 to a 40.
> This will be my first pair of IM sneakers. Fingers crossed they fit.




They will be a bit too big BUT wearing insole will helps the sizing AND the comfort  I Am a true 39 and bought the Willa in 40


----------



## msmeow

Chloehollywood said:


> They will be a bit too big BUT wearing insole will helps the sizing AND the comfort  I Am a true 39 and bought the Willa in 40


 
Thanks for the insole tip. 

I based my decision to get size 40 on a number of comments I read online that this style is a little firm and a statment on the La Garconne site "Sizing: Fits small.  We recommend ordering a full size up."

I figured if they even a little on the smaller side of true 39 it will be a problem for me. 
I need the length for my second toe and my foot is wide across my toes.


----------



## Kseniula

msmeow said:


> Thanks for the insole tip.
> 
> I based my decision to get size 40 on a number of comments I read online that this style is a little firm and a statment on the La Garconne site "Sizing: Fits small.  We recommend ordering a full size up."
> 
> I figured if they even a little on the smaller side of true 39 it will be a problem for me.
> I need the length for my second toe and my foot is wide across my toes.




let us know how it turned up! I'm really excited to get mine,keep checking the dhl site


----------



## l.ch.

I keep checking too, but it seems to be a problem with my shipment.....
It says it is on hold. I sent an email to matches, but still no answer. I am really nervous now.....


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Boohoo looks like the deal note
Blossoms is dead!  I will keep an eye in this thread now.  I have a Saks gc but they don't carry IM - so sad!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

l.ch. said:


> I keep checking too, but it seems to be a problem with my shipment.....
> It says it is on hold. I sent an email to matches, but still no answer. I am really nervous now.....



Hi I have the same problem with my package. DHL tracking says on hold too.. Thats really strange that the same happened to both of us.
I'll let you know if the package shows up or tracking changes.
Also the blossoms had been removed from the page the next day we ordered. Really strange.


----------



## Kseniula

Pinkydream said:


> Hi I have the same problem with my package. DHL tracking says on hold too.. Thats really strange that the same happened to both of us.
> 
> I'll let you know if the package shows up or tracking changes.
> 
> Also the blossoms had been removed from the page the next day we ordered. Really strange.





Ladies,
I know why shippment is on hold! they've made a mistake during sortomg in UK facility,my very nice DHL contact assured me it'll be on it's way tomorrow!!))


----------



## Pinkydream

Kseniula said:


> Ladies,
> I know why shippment is on hold! they've made a mistake during sortomg in UK facility,my very nice DHL contact assured me it'll be on it's way tomorrow!!))



Thank you so much dear for letting us know and taking the time to ask!
These are great news I was already worried that there was a problem with the order


----------



## Kseniula

oh and the reason he daid it's on hold id that our parcels missed their planes and are stuck in Lepizig.


----------



## Kseniula

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much dear for letting us know and taking the time to ask!
> 
> These are great news I was already worried that there was a problem with the order




 I was so worried as well,especially since I'm freaking out if I've picked the right size( 
I find it superweird though that they've disappeared from the site in less than 24h after I've bought it...I mean some sizes should be popping back up and it looked like they've realized they've given too good price or something...


----------



## msmeow

^ I wouldn't worry about there being a problem if they have been dispatched. My Blossoms have landed in my city... Just waiting for them to be loaded on the delivery truck


----------



## gottaluvmybags

If anyone got a size 35-37 that didn't work for you please keep me in mind and PM me . Thanks!!!


----------



## msmeow

My blossoms are on the delivery truck!!! Stressing about the fit now 
Will post back with my thoughts...


----------



## msmeow

Well, I won't be posting my thoughts on the shoes today... because the delivery truck has gone back to base and so my parcel is being delivered tomorrow! Such a sinking feeling (first world problems, I know).


----------



## Kseniula

msmeow said:


> Well, I won't be posting my thoughts on the shoes today... because the delivery truck has gone back to base and so my parcel is being delivered tomorrow! Such a sinking feeling (first world problems, I know).




it's not so bad,at least you know it's close!!!)) I hope to get mine today!!


----------



## Winterbaby

my first time posting in this thread. 
I finally caved and ordered the cherry blossom. I've wanted a pair of Beketts for a long time, but kept reading about people's painful experiences. So I got the cherry blossoms on sale and decided to bite the bullet. Hope they fit. I wear a true us6 and ordered the 36 from Barneys. fingers crossed. if anyone has these please do post modeling pics would love to see how they look on. 
cant wait for my order to arrive and will post pics once they are here.


----------



## l.ch.

Yes, they are with the delivery courier! Thank you, Pinkydream and Kseniula for sharing my worries! Mine were stuck in Leipzig too. 
Pinkydream, I think they sold out, that's why you couldn't see them the next day!


----------



## l.ch.

Winterbaby said:


> my first time posting in this thread.
> I finally caved and ordered the cherry blossom. I've wanted a pair of Beketts for a long time, but kept reading about people's painful experiences. So I got the cherry blossoms on sale and decided to bite the bullet. Hope they fit. I wear a true us6 and ordered the 36 from Barneys. fingers crossed. if anyone has these please do post modeling pics would love to see how they look on.
> cant wait for my order to arrive and will post pics once they are here.


Hi, Winterbaby! I don't have the cherry blossoms, but I hope you really enjoy them, when they arrive!


----------



## Kseniula

Mine are here!! haven't tried them on yet,still at work but I saw they came in that famous matches marble box)))


----------



## Kseniula

Ok I caved and tried them on at work! they're perfect)) im so glad I didn't size up))) I'll post modeling pics soon


----------



## Winterbaby

Kseniula said:


> Ok I caved and tried them on at work! they're perfect)) im so glad I didn't size up))) I'll post modeling pics soon


 

Pics please!!


----------



## dodgygirl

I received mine today and I love them! I got the sz36 and they fit great. I hope the bekket fits the same.

Hope you girls get yours soon!

Ps: thanks to Kseniula for posting up the link to matches


----------



## gottaluvmybags

dodgygirl said:


> I received mine today and I love them! I got the sz36 and they fit great. I hope the bekket fits the same.
> 
> Hope you girls get yours soon!
> 
> Ps: thanks to Kseniula for posting up the link to matches




They're so cute!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## dodgygirl

Thanks! I hope that a pairs finds it's way to you :]

Btw... what kind of print is on the shoes? I don't know my animal prints lol would you say tiger? Leopard? Zedbra?


----------



## l.ch.

Oh, they are beautiful! I am expecting mine to be delivered during the day! Only problem is I won't be able to try them on until next week, when I get to my home country for vacation! (I didn't want to order them where I live, because matches doesn't ship on a DDP basis here, so I really couldn't figure out how much the customs, duties and handling fees would be).


----------



## Kseniula

ok maybe the mod shors aren't the best but I think rhe Blossoms are by far the coolest Marant shoes I've ever seen!!! plus they feel slightly less heavy then Bekkets


----------



## Winterbaby

Gorgeous!


----------



## Schuholic

hi girls, i know i'm probably wrong here, but I hope you can help me anyway.

Recently i fell head over heels in love with the IM ADELE Sandals. Can anyone tell me from which season they are? And are they a stable and will be back on the next SS collection? They are sold out anywhere and i really really need them.

THX


----------



## Zombie Girl

Hello! I know this is the wrong thread but I asked in the IM boot thread and no one replied. My question is for any of you that have tried the Jenny or Crisi: 
How do they run on size? I know it's French sizing but some say they run large. I am a US 8 so should I go for the 38 or 39? 
Thank you!


----------



## msmeow

My Blossoms arrived!!!! The 40s are a smidgen big, but my mum got the 39s so I got to compare... The 39s are too short for my left foot as my second toe hits the front of the shoe. Really the non-existent 39.5 would be perfect but I will wear the 40s with a thicker sock.


----------



## Kseniula

msmeow said:


> My Blossoms arrived!!!! The 40s are a smidgen big, but my mum got the 39s so I got to compare... The 39s are too short for my left foot as my second toe hits the front of the shoe. Really the non-existent 39.5 would be perfect but I will wear the 40s with a thicker sock.




yay! I'm so happy thay fit!) how do you like them?


----------



## msmeow

Kseniula said:


> yay! I'm so happy thay fit!) how do you like them?


I love them!
My boyfriend even said they were cool


----------



## l.ch.

Kseniula said:


> View attachment 2429604
> View attachment 2429606
> 
> ok maybe the mod shors aren't the best but I think rhe Blossoms are by far the coolest Marant shoes I've ever seen!!! plus they feel slightly less heavy then Bekkets


Looking GOOD, so good on you!


----------



## texno

all cute


----------



## Glamnatic

Anyone who wants to return a sz 36 please contact me !!


----------



## Shaw34

HandbagAngel said:


> Just got my Benett. What you girls think?  Sorry for the dirty mirror. :shame:
> 
> They are super comfy.


Hello. I am new to the forum, and I  love your Bennet on you. They are soooooooo cute. I want to get a pair of my own. Can you tell me how they fit? Is the mouth wide or narrow? Do you feel like they fit small or larger? I have never bought a pair of European/French size shoes before so I am so confused on the size I should get. I am always a US size 6.5 in my shoes, and sometimes I can wear a 6 depending on the style and make of the shoe.

Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## dessertpouch

Zombie Girl said:


> Hello! I know this is the wrong thread but I asked in the IM boot thread and no one replied. My question is for any of you that have tried the Jenny or Crisi:
> How do they run on size? I know it's French sizing but some say they run large. I am a US 8 so should I go for the 38 or 39?
> Thank you!



In my opinion the Jenny run smaller than the Crisi. If I had to wager a guess I'd say you'd be most comfortable in a 39 for the Jenny and a 38 for the Crisi.

Good luck!


----------



## Zombie Girl

dessertpouch said:


> In my opinion the Jenny run smaller than the Crisi. If I had to wager a guess I'd say you'd be most comfortable in a 39 for the Jenny and a 38 for the Crisi.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much for your reply, very helpful!!


----------



## Shaw34

KJWM said:


> I have those!!  They are super comfy.


Hello, Can you tell me how they run? I am new to the forum. I am a US size 6.5 but can wear some 6 due to the 6.5 being to big so I have to break them in. Do they run small or big in your opinion? Is the mouth wide or narrow? Should I get the size 36 or 37? I am nervous about getting the 37 because I don't know if it would be to big.

Thank you sooooo much for your advice.


----------



## Shaw34

kicowhat said:


> Hi all ladies, I am torn to decide which colour should I get for my first Isabel Marant  and would really appreciate any advices! I am petite, normally wear dark clothes, but the same with everyone else, almost all of my shoes are black already. I am going to use this daily. And are the light colour versions of these shoes would easily get dirty? Thank you very much


Hello I love the zibra print. I am also wanting them. Can you give me advice on what size I should get if I wear a US size 6.5 in shoes?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Shaw34 said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum, and I  love your Bennet on you. They are soooooooo cute. I want to get a pair of my own. Can you tell me how they fit? Is the mouth wide or narrow? Do you feel like they fit small or larger? I have never bought a pair of European/French size shoes before so I am so confused on the size I should get. I am always a US size 6.5 in my shoes, and sometimes I can wear a 6 depending on the style and make of the shoe.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice.



Welcome to the forum!

Yes, I truly love Bennet.  I love its prints better than the Hawaiian prints Bekkett.  I am US 7/7.5.  Benett FR 38 fits me perfectly.  Since you are between US 6 and 6.5, I would suggest you go with FR 37.

Bennet is very comfortable to wear.  They are hidden heel wedges but you don't feel you are wearing heels.    I could wear and walk them all day long without feeling tired.


----------



## lovemyangels

Shaw34 said:


> Hello I love the zibra print. I am also wanting them. Can you give me advice on what size I should get if I wear a US size 6.5 in shoes?



All those are Bekett style, including Benett.  If you are US size 6.5, you should go with IM Bekett size 38.  Benett is made of leather and calf pony hair; and its price is $810.  Regular Bekett (leather/suede and fabric) is $695 (I think the newest season price increased to $720??).


----------



## aritziababe

Out with my IM Bekett


----------



## l.ch.

aritziababe said:


> Out with my IM Bekett


Wow! These look really nice! I like the combination of leather and suede!


----------



## saira1214

Yaay, I ordered the Bobby's in Taupe 36 per some ladies' suggestions. If you don't remember, I was between the taupe and camel.  I hope I like them!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm living all the pictures ladies!!!  Enjoy them in good health and style


----------



## aritziababe

l.ch. said:


> Wow! These look really nice! I like the combination of leather and suede!


Thank you


----------



## Shaw34

HandbagAngel said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Yes, I truly love Bennet.  I love its prints better than the Hawaiian prints Bekkett.  I am US 7/7.5.  Benett FR 38 fits me perfectly.  Since you are between US 6 and 6.5, I would suggest you go with FR 37.
> 
> Bennet is very comfortable to wear.  They are hidden heel wedges but you don't feel you are wearing heels.    I could wear and walk them all day long without feeling tired.


Hello, thank you for your advice. I bought the Benett size 37 on yesterday and I can't wait to get them. 
Thanks sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## Shaw34

Shaw34 said:


> Hello, thank you for your advice. I bought the Benett size 37 on yesterday and I can't wait to get them.
> Thanks sooooo much!!!!!


Can I ask you another question, Do you feel like the concealed wedge heels is a size 2.5 ich or 3.5 inch heel? The description on the website said 3.5 but I have read some blogs and they said it is a 2.5 inch.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Kseniula

Blossoms are back on Matchesfashion with 50% off


----------



## thehighheelsgir

My boyfriend just bought a pair of these finally!!  White/ grey with blue star!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Kseniula said:


> Blossoms are back on Matchesfashion with 50% off




Aargh . My size sold out!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Kseniula said:


> Blossoms are back on Matchesfashion with 50% off




Thanks for the heads up, do you know of any promo codes?


----------



## Brigitte031

Morgan Clare also has the Blossoms and Bennets for really good prices...


----------



## Winterbaby

My Blossoms arrived just now. I love them. They fit perfectly. So happy.


----------



## corcor

I have Bobbys in a 40 and they're a smidge big. My Dickers and Jennys are also 40 and fit well. I'm a true US 9. Should I get 39 or 40 in Blossom?

TIA!


----------



## l.ch.

Winterbaby said:


> My Blossoms arrived just now. I love them. They fit perfectly. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 2435453


These are beautiful! Enjoy them!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

xxx not allowed


----------



## yellow08

Winterbaby said:


> My Blossoms arrived just now. I love them. They fit perfectly. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 2435453




They look super cute on!!! How do they run in terms of sizing? I just ordered them and I'm a US 9 and I got them in a 40. The price was just too good to pass up.


----------



## star kitty

yellow08 said:


> They look super cute on!!! How do they run in terms of sizing? I just ordered them and I'm a US 9 and I got them in a 40. The price was just too good to pass up.




I was wondering the same thing. I hope you get a reply. I also ordered these...(from Barney's in US 10/UK 40) I'm usually around a 9.5-10 and really hoping these fit.


----------



## Winterbaby

yellow08 said:


> They look super cute on!!! How do they run in terms of sizing? I just ordered them and I'm a US 9 and I got them in a 40. The price was just too good to pass up.



They fit me perfectly. True to size. I wear a us6 and these are 36.


----------



## lovemyangels

Went to store tried on Blossoms.  I like how other tpfers wear but I personally prefer Bobby.  I felt Blossoms design is a little bit too busy and  is more seasonal than Bobby.  JMHO.


----------



## star kitty

Winterbaby said:


> They fit me perfectly. True to size. I wear a us6 and these are 36.



That is good to know! Thanks for the info! I hope mine will fit! They look really cute on!! Your picture help sway my decision to order a pair for myself.


----------



## mularice

Just ordered the black Bekkets from Matches. I have the beige ones already and I had black ones before that I wore to death. I shouldn't be buying anything right now but I was stranded by the bad weather and to kill the time I ended up buying them :/


----------



## honeybunch

Are the Blossoms a classic style like the Bekket?  I'm trying to decide between the two but I'd rather have a classic rather than a seasonal sneaker.


----------



## KJWM

I just received the Burt in midnight.  I ordered the 40 and they are too big, even though in the Beckett I am a 40.  Marant sneaker sizing can be crazy.  I am stuck with them though since I refuse to pay for return shipping and duties to the UK.


----------



## mularice

honeybunch said:


> Are the Blossoms a classic style like the Bekket?  I'm trying to decide between the two but I'd rather have a classic rather than a seasonal sneaker.




Personally I think the Bekkets are more "classic" but I think the Blossoms would still be considered classic. With the Bekkets the style is iconic and the plain colours are easier to match with things rather than the Blossoms I've seen for me. I own two pairs of Bekkets only though.

The Bekkets seem a little "chunkier" than the lower profile styles.


----------



## honeybunch

mularice said:


> Personally I think the Bekkets are more "classic" but I think the Blossoms would still be considered classic. With the Bekkets the style is iconic and the plain colours are easier to match with things rather than the Blossoms I've seen for me. I own two pairs of Bekkets only though.
> 
> The Bekkets seem a little "chunkier" than the lower profile styles.



Thanks for your response.  Yeah, I was thinking that the Bekkets would look too chunky on me as I'm very thin.  The Blossoms I'm interested in are the all black ones.  But I don't know if they're as iconic as the Bekkets and I've seen a lot in the sales.


----------



## noitsyou

The wedge looks very obvious in these sneakers to me. It defeats the purpose of hiding them.


----------



## l.ch.

So, my blossoms are beautiful! But they hurt my feet so much.... :cry: unfortunately, I realised that after wearing them outside. So I can't return them. I was so excited about my first IM sneakers and now I feel really sad.... I don't think they are small, because my feet tend to move in the shoe....


----------



## lovemyangels

l.ch. said:


> So, my blossoms are beautiful! But they hurt my feet so much.... :cry: unfortunately, I realised that after wearing them outside. So I can't return them. I was so excited about my first IM sneakers and now I feel really sad.... I don't think they are small, because my feet tend to move in the shoe....



So sorry!  Which parts hurt you?


----------



## l.ch.

lovemyangels said:


> So sorry!  Which parts hurt you?



My small toes have blisters. Plus, when walking my big toes hit the shoe, so they hurt too.... I don't know what to do..... :cry:
I am sick of living in a country, where I can't try anything on, before buying and having to get in a lot of trouble to have some nice things. 
Sorry for my rant, but I am so sad....


----------



## honeybunch

l.ch. said:


> My small toes have blisters. Plus, when walking my big toes hit the shoe, so they hurt too.... I don't know what to do..... :cry:
> I am sick of living in a country, where I can't try anything on, before buying and having to get in a lot of trouble to have some nice things.
> Sorry for my rant, but I am so sad....



That's such a shame.  Are they too small for you? Or they could even be too big if your foot is moving around. I had a problem with some jimmy choo trainers I bought.  Even though I sized down they were still too big.  I wore them for one hour and they ripped my heels to shreds and I can't return them now because they've been worn.  How do they compare to the Bekkets for fit and comfort?


----------



## mularice

Sorry to hear about the sizing issues ladies.

I sized down on my Bekkets which seems different to most ladies. I'm an EU 36.5 and got a FR 37 and 38 (so an EU 36 and 37). I found that the EU 36 was snug but my foot didn't move whereas the 37 was roomier but I could feel my foot slipping forward and rubbing.

I kept the EU 36 and my big toe used to touch the end a bit and it would be a tad sore if I wore them alllllll day. However they soon stretched due to the suede and leather and now they are perfect.

I don't own and have no tried on Blossoms but it might be a case of just putting an insole / stretching them out to get the perfect fit.


----------



## Brigitte031

l.ch. said:


> My small toes have blisters. Plus, when walking my big toes hit the shoe, so they hurt too.... I don't know what to do..... :cry:
> I am sick of living in a country, where I can't try anything on, before buying and having to get in a lot of trouble to have some nice things.
> Sorry for my rant, but I am so sad....





mularice said:


> I don't own and have no tried on Blossoms but it might be a case of just putting an insole / stretching them out to get the perfect fit.



I'm so sorry to hear about the sizing issue!!  I find my Bettys (similar to your Blossoms) are less comfortable than my Bekkets... but I really do agree... depending on if you think they are too small/too big - might be worth trying to put in a cloth insole if it's that they are too big.

I use these terry cloth ones for sneakers and flats (since they're washable) for shoes that fit a little too big:

http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/accessories/shoe-care/comfort-fit/56076573-471_072/0


----------



## Jadpe

I just purchased my first pair of IM sneakers! I found out about the Blossoms with 50% off on matches.com and today I got an extra 10% off so I finally bit the bullet. I've tried on several pairs of IM sneakers, mostly the Bekket style, but the colour combo's weren't right and the Bekket looks really huge on me (size 41). I hope the Blossoms are a great buy, can't wait to wear them!


----------



## lovemyangels

l.ch. said:


> My small toes have blisters. Plus, when walking my big toes hit the shoe, so they hurt too.... I don't know what to do..... :cry:
> I am sick of living in a country, where I can't try anything on, before buying and having to get in a lot of trouble to have some nice things.
> Sorry for my rant, but I am so sad....



I only have Bobby and Bekket.  They are comfort to me.  I am not sure if Blossoms and Baby fit differently.  The problems you described seem are hard to fix.  Maybe you could resell them?  So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## l.ch.

honeybunch said:


> That's such a shame.  Are they too small for you? Or they could even be too big if your foot is moving around. I had a problem with some jimmy choo trainers I bought.  Even though I sized down they were still too big.  I wore them for one hour and they ripped my heels to shreds and I can't return them now because they've been worn.  How do they compare to the Bekkets for fit and comfort?



I don't own the Bekkets, so I can't say how they compare in terms of comfort. 
I am so sorry this happened to you with your choos. 
When I tried them on inside they didn't feel small. My big toe was where it is supposed to be. They felt a little snug in the toe box, but I thought it was only a matter of breaking in....
Thank you for your sympathy....


----------



## l.ch.

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the sizing issue!!  I find my Bettys (similar to your Blossoms) are less comfortable than my Bekkets... but I really do agree... depending on if you think they are too small/too big - might be worth trying to put in a cloth insole if it's that they are too big.
> 
> I use these terry cloth ones for sneakers and flats (since they're washable) for shoes that fit a little too big:
> 
> http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/accessories/shoe-care/comfort-fit/56076573-471_072/0



Thank you for your suggestion! I live in Europe, so I don't know if I can find the exact same thing, but I will try to locate something similar at least....
The odd thing is that my feet keep sliding towards the toe box and I think this is what causes the pain....


----------



## l.ch.

lovemyangels said:


> I only have Bobby and Bekket.  They are comfort to me.  I am not sure if Blossoms and Baby fit differently.  The problems you described seem are hard to fix.  Maybe you could resell them?  So sorry this happened to you.



Thanks for your understanding..... I don't know if I could resell them, I haven't done it before.... Plus, I've worn them twice.....


----------



## jellybebe

Sorry to hear this! I had similar issues with my Blossoms too. They seem to fit ok in length although the right foot is a tiny bit tight. I got my bf to wear them around the house a few times haha, his feet are obviously way bigger than mine so they stretched a bit. They are much better although still hurt after several hours of walking around. Try stretching them even if you think your feet have space. My feet are pretty narrow but I think that right foot was a bit more problematic. 


l.ch. said:


> My small toes have blisters. Plus, when walking my big toes hit the shoe, so they hurt too.... I don't know what to do..... :cry:
> 
> I am sick of living in a country, where I can't try anything on, before buying and having to get in a lot of trouble to have some nice things.
> 
> Sorry for my rant, but I am so sad....


----------



## honeybunch

l.ch. said:


> I don't own the Bekkets, so I can't say how they compare in terms of comfort.
> I am so sorry this happened to you with your choos.
> When I tried them on inside they didn't feel small. My big toe was where it is supposed to be. They felt a little snug in the toe box, but I thought it was only a matter of breaking in....
> Thank you for your sympathy....



Don't give up yet!  Let you feet rest for a few days and try them again.  I'm sure once they are broken in they will be fine.


----------



## l.ch.

jellybebe said:


> Sorry to hear this! I had similar issues with my Blossoms too. They seem to fit ok in length although the right foot is a tiny bit tight. I got my bf to wear them around the house a few times haha, his feet are obviously way bigger than mine so they stretched a bit. They are much better although still hurt after several hours of walking around. Try stretching them even if you think your feet have space. My feet are pretty narrow but I think that right foot was a bit more problematic.



Thank you, jellybebe! I will try walking around the house with really thick socks on....


----------



## l.ch.

honeybunch said:


> Don't give up yet!  Let you feet rest for a few days and try them again.  I'm sure once they are broken in they will be fine.



Thank you for the sympathy, honeybunch! I really hope they will.....


----------



## star kitty

I received my Blossoms which are adorable!!  Unfortunately they do not fit.  I ordered a US 10 EU 40 according to Barney's website.  Depending on the shoe I can usually fit a 9.5-10.  Never bigger than a 10 but the Blossoms are tight.  Oh well, I will send them back.  I was so excited for my first pair of Isabel Marant shoes too.


----------



## Rachael25

Hi Ladies

Can anyone advise if the Betty's come in taupe or khaki? And if so where they are available (I'm in the UK)?  I have ordered the Bobby's and really like them but am a little concerned about them being completely suede and getting wet with the poor UK weather! 

Thank you

Rachael


----------



## yellow08

star kitty said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I hope you get a reply. I also ordered these...(from Barney's in US 10/UK 40) I'm usually around a 9.5-10 and really hoping these fit.



I ordered both sizes the 9 and the 10 and the 10 is a little big but I'm worried they will get bigger once they begin to stretch. The 9 is a little tight but not unbearable so I'm going to wear a few pairs of thick socks to see if they loosen up before I one pair goes back. If you're a 9.5 the US 10 should fit fine!!


----------



## star kitty

yellow08 said:


> I ordered both sizes the 9 and the 10 and the 10 is a little big but I'm worried they will get bigger once they begin to stretch. The 9 is a little tight but not unbearable so I'm going to wear a few pairs of thick socks to see if they loosen up before I one pair goes back. If you're a 9.5 the US 10 should fit fine!!



Nope, my toe is right at the top. From what I've read here it's possible they may stretch a little with wear and be fine.  But I don't want to risk wearing them and they don't stretch enough and I'm stuck with them.   They are really nice though so it is disappointing.


----------



## lovemyangels

Rachael25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can anyone advise if the Betty's come in taupe or khaki? And if so where they are available (I'm in the UK)?  I have ordered the Bobby's and really like them but am a little concerned about them being completely suede and getting wet with the poor UK weather!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Rachael



I believe Betty's only come in Black and Off-White.  So does the all leather version of Brian.


----------



## Rachael25

lovemyangels said:


> I believe Betty's only come in Black and Off-White.  So does the all leather version of Brian.



Ok, thanks for that. I prefer the taupe so will stick with the Bobby I think.


----------



## yellow08

star kitty said:


> Nope, my toe is right at the top. From what I've read here it's possible they may stretch a little with wear and be fine.  But I don't want to risk wearing them and they don't stretch enough and I'm stuck with them.   They are really nice though so it is disappointing.



I completely understand. I'm still trying to decide which size to keep.


----------



## DragonLilly

lovemyangels said:


> I believe Betty's only come in Black and Off-White.  So does the all leather version of Brian.



For this 'spring-summer season' I think IM also made Betty in Burgundy ...


----------



## lovemyangels

^That's right.  I haven't started looking at the new season's Betty yet:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/179640

Interesting... This new season's burgundy Betty has a lot more suede material than previous season's Betty.  

Talking about the material, Brian is all leather but they are the high top trainer style, only made in one season and and has only black and off-white version so far.


----------



## Rachael25

Those burgundy ones are really nice, but being sensible (for once!) I feel I'll get more wear from taupe/khaki. 

Those of you who own Bobby's, do you spray them with sort of protector before wearing them? Has anyone been caught in the rain whilst wearing them and if so how do they survive?

Thank you, and sorry about all the questions!


----------



## mularice

So Matches sizing is in EU on the site. So I ordered an EU 36 knowing that IM is in FR sizing. Just opened my new Bekkets and turned them over to see 36 on the bottom. Ugh. So now I have to send them back and rebuy in the next size up. I should have checked with Matches about the sizing but assumed they used EU as EU and not taking the FR as EU.


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> So Matches sizing is in EU on the site. So I ordered an EU 36 knowing that IM is in FR sizing. Just opened my new Bekkets and turned them over to see 36 on the bottom. Ugh. So now I have to send them back and rebuy in the next size up. I should have checked with Matches about the sizing but assumed they used EU as EU and not taking the FR as EU.



Ugh how annoying! I remember when I ordered my Beketts at NAP I had the same dilemma, it's not really clear. I just assumed they would keep it easy and put the size on the box as ordering size, but the size chart suggests otherwise. You could e-mail them and they would probably pay for the shipping?


----------



## mularice

Ladies, the size on the bottom of the actual shoe, is it EU size or FR size?

I was under the impression that the sizing on the bottom of the shoe/box were FR sizing.


----------



## ennna

I always assumed they were French sizes... Now I'm curious!


----------



## mularice

ennna said:


> I always assumed they were French sizes... Now I'm curious!




Well I ordered what Matches said was an EU 36 which is what I assumed I was as I thought 37 on the bottom of my beige Bekkets was FR 37. But a black pair of 36 arrived and were too small. They have 36 on the bottom of the shoe. So either Matches are confused or I am.


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> Well I ordered what Matches said was an EU 36 which is what I assumed I was as I thought 37 on the bottom of my beige Bekkets was FR 37. But a black pair of 36 arrived and were too small. They have 36 on the bottom of the shoe. So either Matches are confused or I am.



It's confusing! I ignored the chart back then because the sizes went 36-41 and I knew that couldn't be EU sizes since that would mean IM made her shoes in FR sizes 37-42 and that's not true. But... that doesn't correlate to the info in their sizing chart. Did you contact Matches?


----------



## mularice

ennna said:


> It's confusing! I ignored the chart back then because the sizes went 36-41 and I knew that couldn't be EU sizes since that would mean IM made her shoes in FR sizes 37-42 and that's not true. But... that doesn't correlate to the info in their sizing chart. Did you contact Matches?




Yes they said that the sizing on the bottom of the shoe is EU sizing. I said I believe that to be the FR sizing and that they should really make sure the sizing correlates because I did my research before hand and I already own the perfect fit Bekkets.

I have now returned them and I'm waiting for my credit to buy the next size up.


----------



## honeybunch

mularice said:


> Yes they said that the sizing on the bottom of the shoe is EU sizing. I said I believe that to be the FR sizing and that they should really make sure the sizing correlates because I did my research before hand and I already own the perfect fit Bekkets.
> 
> I have now returned them and I'm waiting for my credit to buy the next size up.



So on the drop down box, which size did you select? Sorry, I'm confused.  I want to order the Blossoms in a 38 ( as marked on the bottom of the shoe) so do I select the 38 from the drop down box?


----------



## mularice

honeybunch said:


> So on the drop down box, which size did you select? Sorry, I'm confused.  I want to order the Blossoms in a 38 ( as marked on the bottom of the shoe) so do I select the 38 from the drop down box?




From the drop down box I selected an EU 36. And I received a 36 on the bottom of the shoe.

So yes select 38 from the drop down box.

I selected the 36 because I assumed it was FR sizing on the bottom of the shoe and that the drop down box size was in EU.


----------



## honeybunch

mularice said:


> From the drop down box I selected an EU 36. And I received a 36 on the bottom of the shoe.
> 
> So yes select 38 from the drop down box.
> 
> I selected the 36 because I assumed it was FR sizing on the bottom of the shoe and that the drop down box size was in EU.



See what you mean.  I had this issue before when buying IM sneakers from NAP because of the size conversion chart.


----------



## afsweet

has anyone ever seen any version of these on sale?


----------



## little_j

matches has some blossoms on sale - one with the tiger print and one all black.


----------



## trepidationdreams

Hi everyone! I have a question regarding the Beketts in faded black. After reading the posts on this thread, it seems like the faded black looks a bit green, but others have also said they are not green. Online photos of the faded black look like a true black. Does anyone have a comparison of the faded black versus the true black? Thanks!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Hello everybody, I want to share my experience with you... Please have a look at the back of one of my Betty sneakers. I am so sad, I bought them from Nap 1 year and 3 months ago. I only buy quality shoes and have/had some Bekett sneakers, Jenny and Dicker boots and was ready to buy a new pair, but now I don't know, this is something that never happened to me before... I am also attaching a couple of pics that show the general conditions of the shoes.


----------



## Surferrosa

Fairy-bag said:


> Hello everybody, I want to share my experience with you... Please have a look at the back of one of my Betty sneakers. I am so sad, I bought them from Nap 1 year and 3 months ago. I only buy quality shoes and have/had some Bekett sneakers, Jenny and Dicker boots and was ready to buy a new pair, but now I don't know, this is something that never happened to me before... I am also attaching a couple of pics that show the general conditions of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449086
> View attachment 2449097
> View attachment 2449098
> View attachment 2449101




That sucks! Have you contacted NAP? They are normally very good with complaints and the problem you've pictured seems more than just general wear and tear.


----------



## erinrose

Hello everyone,

This is my first post at this forum and thread. I´ve been contemplating getting a pair of black IM hidden wedges (the tall ones) and finally found a pair in my size, they fit great and are very comfortable but I´m not sure about spending so much money on a pair of sneakers. I find it a little crazy. For those who have them, do you think they´re worth price and how do they hold up?


----------



## honeybunch

Ladies please help.  Shall I get the all black Blossoms or the Blossoms in black/white zebra print?  I've got the black/white ones on hold for me for a couple of hours and they're a lot cheaper than the all black but I'm worried if the black/white may be too seasonal looking.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> Ladies please help.  Shall I get the all black Blossoms or the Blossoms in black/white zebra print?  I've got the black/white ones on hold for me for a couple of hours and they're a lot cheaper than the all black but I'm worried if the black/white may be too seasonal looking.




I think if you're looking for longevity go for the all black ones. The zebra print are beautiful but definitely more seasonal. The black ones will go with anything!


----------



## l.ch.

honeybunch said:


> Ladies please help.  Shall I get the all black Blossoms or the Blossoms in black/white zebra print?  I've got the black/white ones on hold for me for a couple of hours and they're a lot cheaper than the all black but I'm worried if the black/white may be too seasonal looking.


+1. The calf hair adds texture and makes the shoe interesting despite the fact it is black.


----------



## l.ch.

Fairy-bag said:


> Hello everybody, I want to share my experience with you... Please have a look at the back of one of my Betty sneakers. I am so sad, I bought them from Nap 1 year and 3 months ago. I only buy quality shoes and have/had some Bekett sneakers, Jenny and Dicker boots and was ready to buy a new pair, but now I don't know, this is something that never happened to me before... I am also attaching a couple of pics that show the general conditions of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449086
> View attachment 2449097
> View attachment 2449098
> View attachment 2449101


Oh, I am so sorry.... I would try to contact NAP too...


----------



## l.ch.

So, I had problems the first two times wearing my blossoms. They gave me blisters and felt stiff. After wearing them two more times, they suddenly softened and are much more comfortable. Not THE most comfortable shoe I own, but they feel good on. I am still thinking though that maybe I should have bought them in 39.... But then my feet would be sliding even more.... 
Anyway, I am glad that they are better now.


----------



## honeybunch

l.ch. said:


> So, I had problems the first two times wearing my blossoms. They gave me blisters and felt stiff. After wearing them two more times, they suddenly softened and are much more comfortable. Not THE most comfortable shoe I own, but they feel good on. I am still thinking though that maybe I should have bought them in 39.... But then my feet would be sliding even more....
> Anyway, I am glad that they are better now.



I'm glad to hear they feel better now!  The jimmy Choo sneakers I had issues with feel better now too! I think if you'd sized up you would have had more of an issue.


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> I think if you're looking for longevity go for the all black ones. The zebra print are beautiful but definitely more seasonal. The black ones will go with anything!



Yes you're right that the black are more versatile.  I think I'd love the zebra for this season and then I'd be over them by the spring!


----------



## honeybunch

l.ch. said:


> +1. The calf hair adds texture and makes the shoe interesting despite the fact it is black.



You're right. I thought this too. It's not a boring black.


----------



## l.ch.

honeybunch said:


> I'm glad to hear they feel better now!  The jimmy Choo sneakers I had issues with feel better now too! I think if you'd sized up you would have had more of an issue.



Yes, that is great. Glad your jimmy choos feel better now too. Sometimes I think that when I buy expensive shoes I have high expectations that they will be comfortable right out of the box. And I forget they are just shoes....


----------



## mularice

erinrose said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post at this forum and thread. I´ve been contemplating getting a pair of black IM hidden wedges (the tall ones) and finally found a pair in my size, they fit great and are very comfortable but I´m not sure about spending so much money on a pair of sneakers. I find it a little crazy. For those who have them, do you think they´re worth price and how do they hold up?





Honestly I think they are worth it. They are super comfortable for me and really practical. I haven't had any issues with quality. I wear my beige pair regularly and they are still pristine. I haven't even treated the suede yet. I'm careful because of the colour but the sole looks barely worn.

They aren't cheap but compared to the wear to cost of my Louboutins my Bekkets were a much better investment.


----------



## mcs1111

I totally agree. I bought taupe Bobby's this fall and have worn them repeatedly. Super comfortable and I get comments on them literally every time I wear them. I would never wear tennis shoes or running shoes even on casual jeans days so these are a great alternative to a more structured boot.  

For me, it is worth spending more money on a few pairs of great shoes rather than having a bunch of "meh" ones.


----------



## honeyygrrl

Hi all,

Happy new year! I am contemplating purchasing my first pair of IM sneakers - exciting! Trying to decide between black Bettys or khaki Bobbys - would love any opinions. Also, any thoughts on if the listings below are authentic? I would love to get them for less than $700!

I have a pair of taupe Lanvin sneakers already (though I think the style / color of the khaki IMs are different enough), but love the color of the Bobbys in the first link below. Do you think they are too green-ish?

I can never get enough of basic black but am just worried that the black will look more like regular sneakers or boots (which I have a lot of) and that I won't wear them as much in warmer months. 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nib.../101664899?gpid=21297750541&gpkwd=&goog_pla=1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17119543082...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## ennna

honeyygrrl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy new year! I am contemplating purchasing my first pair of IM sneakers - exciting! Trying to decide between black Bettys or khaki Bobbys - would love any opinions. Also, any thoughts on if the listings below are authentic? I would love to get them for less than $700!
> 
> I have a pair of taupe Lanvin sneakers already (though I think the style / color of the khaki IMs are different enough), but love the color of the Bobbys in the first link below. Do you think they are too green-ish?
> 
> I can never get enough of basic black but am just worried that the black will look more like regular sneakers or boots (which I have a lot of) and that I won't wear them as much in warmer months.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nib.../101664899?gpid=21297750541&gpkwd=&goog_pla=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17119543082...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



The shoes look authentic to me, but the second ones don't have real pictures..? So I would ask for those. I own the khaki Bobby's and I love the colour, it's very easy to wear. I don't think they are "too" green, but they are dark green actually. I would choose the khaki suede ones, I think they're better for summer than the black Betty's. You could also look for the anthracite Bobby's of the taupe ones, those are also pretty neutral.


----------



## honeyygrrl

ennna said:


> The shoes look authentic to me, but the second ones don't have real pictures..? So I would ask for those. I own the khaki Bobby's and I love the colour, it's very easy to wear. I don't think they are "too" green, but they are dark green actually. I would choose the khaki suede ones, I think they're better for summer than the black Betty's. You could also look for the anthracite Bobby's of the taupe ones, those are also pretty neutral.


Thanks for the quick reply!! Great advice - I will ask for pics for the 2nd one, though I am leaning towards the khaki. Seems like a really nice neutral that can be worn year-round.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just spotted at Neiman Marcus Honolulu. Sorry I don't have an SA contact. It was additional 25% off the marked price.


----------



## msmeow

Just a quick heads up... There is a pair of exclusive to NAP Bekkets for 60% off on the Asia-Pacific NAP site. Size 40 and 41 left:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/354287


----------



## Fairy-bag

Surferrosa said:


> That sucks! Have you contacted NAP? They are normally very good with complaints and the problem you've pictured seems more than just general wear and tear.





l.ch. said:


> Oh, I am so sorry.... I would try to contact NAP too...




Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Surferrosa said:


> That sucks! Have you contacted NAP? They are normally very good with complaints and the problem you've pictured seems more than just general wear and tear.






l.ch. said:


> Oh, I am so sorry.... I would try to contact NAP too...



I did and they told me that if the items "are damaged as a result of wear and tear are not considered to be faulty." But what happened is not the result of normal wear and tear, it's the first time in my whole life I see a shoe tearing apart like that, and for a pair of sneakers worth almost 400 euros is totally unacceptable! I am very disappointed and I'm going to write to Isabel Marant customer service too. They won't probably even bother answering, I know.


----------



## Surferrosa

Fairy-bag said:


> I did and they told me that if the items "are damaged as a result of wear and tear are not considered to be faulty." But what happened is not the result of normal wear and tear, it's the first time in my whole life I see a shoe tearing apart like that, and for a pair of sneakers worth almost 400 euros is totally unacceptable! I am very disappointed and I'm going to write to Isabel Marant customer service too. They won't probably even bother answering, I know.




Did you attach the photos? I'm very surprised about NAP's response and I would be taking it further if I was you. Try posting on their Facebook page - you often find social media the most effective way to complain!


----------



## afsweet

Are these truly TTS? I'm so tempted to buy ones on sale that are .5 size too small for me lol.


----------



## yakusoku.af

stephc005 said:


> Are these truly TTS? I'm so tempted to buy ones on sale that are .5 size too small for me lol.




I wouldn't. I'm a US 6.5 and I'm a 37 in Bailey and Beckett. I've tried a 36 and it's too small in the toe box. Unless you have a chance to try it on to really see if it's going to squish your toes, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Surferrosa said:


> Did you attach the photos? I'm very surprised about NAP's response and I would be taking it further if I was you. Try posting on their Facebook page - you often find social media the most effective way to complain!



Yes, I did. And I just wrote on their Facebook page as you suggested, but I'm pretty sure they will delete my message. I bought several items from them in the past year but I received an icy standard reply.


----------



## ceeli

yakusoku.af said:


> Just spotted at Neiman Marcus Honolulu. Sorry I don't have an SA contact. It was additional 25% off the marked price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452980
> View attachment 2452981
> View attachment 2452984
> View attachment 2452985



i live in the dc area and i've been waiting for the store to open today!  i got the blossoms.. thank you so much for the intel!

hopefully they fit. i have the bettys in a 39 and they're a tad big. *crosses fingers!*


----------



## msmeow

Fairy-bag said:


> I bought several items from them in the past year but I received an icy standard reply.



I'm finding the same.
At the moment one of my orders has still not arrived after 2 weeks. Guess who is chasing DHL and Australia Post? Me... NAP do not seem to care at this point  I have emailed on multiple occasions and they have ignored my last email about the parcel potentially being lost.


----------



## ceeli

ceeli said:


> i live in the dc area and i've been waiting for the store to open today!  i got the blossoms.. thank you so much for the intel!
> 
> hopefully they fit. i have the bettys in a 39 and they're a tad big. *crosses fingers!*



oops i meant igot the bluebell.. too excited


----------



## mcs1111

Fairy-bag said:


> Yes, I did. And I just wrote on their Facebook page as you suggested, but I'm pretty sure they will delete my message. I bought several items from them in the past year but I received an icy standard reply.



What a bummer that your shoes didn't hold up. Sounds like that is not normal for marant or NAP quality. However, I kindof get why NAP isn't more responsive--a year and 3 months is a long time. A lot of wear and tear can happen in a year. I am sure the situation would be different if you had purchased them more recently.  I would send pictures to isabel marant customer service to get it off your chest then I would find a good shoe repair person to see if they can make them wearable for you.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

What would you ladies choose as your first pair of Isable Marant between the Bekette and Bobby black pair??And how would you dress them up. Besides jeans or maybe sth more casual. How do you justify the price for such an expensive pair of sneakers.


----------



## l.ch.

Fairy-bag said:


> I did and they told me that if the items "are damaged as a result of wear and tear are not considered to be faulty." But what happened is not the result of normal wear and tear, it's the first time in my whole life I see a shoe tearing apart like that, and for a pair of sneakers worth almost 400 euros is totally unacceptable! I am very disappointed and I'm going to write to Isabel Marant customer service too. They won't probably even bother answering, I know.



Oh, no! I am so sorry... You have nothing to lose by contacting IM customer service, though....


----------



## msmeow

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What would you ladies choose as your first pair of Isable Marant between the Bekette and Bobby black pair??And how would you dress them up. Besides jeans or maybe sth more casual. How do you justify the price for such an expensive pair of sneakers.



If I was paying full price: Bobby. I just think they are more versatile.
If they are both on sale: Both!


----------



## imlvholic

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What would you ladies choose as your first pair of Isable Marant between the Bekette and Bobby black pair??And how would you dress them up. Besides jeans or maybe sth more casual. How do you justify the price for such an expensive pair of sneakers.



I like the Bobby more too, more feminine looking. I don't know if you can dress it up since it's a sneaker. Therefore,  they're more on the casual side. I have the Bobby in Camel & Bluebell in black that I've only been wearing with cropped bf jeans,  skinnies & shorts.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

imlvholic said:


> I like the Bobby more too, more feminine looking. I don't know if you can dress it up since it's a sneaker. Therefore,  they're more on the casual side. I have the Bobby in Camel & Bluebell in black that I've only been wearing with cropped bf jeans,  skinnies & shorts.



Im more like a Chanel girl n lady dior. Do you think it will look sorta weird with my purses collection?


----------



## imlvholic

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Im more like a Chanel girl n lady dior. Do you think it will look sorta weird with my purses collection?



I don't think it matters, it's how you carry yourself. Some ladies wear flip flops with Birkins, Chanel yet still looks great & appropriate. Sometimes the combination of high & low is more effortless.


----------



## mularice

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Im more like a Chanel girl n lady dior. Do you think it will look sorta weird with my purses collection?




I only really ever use Chanel handbags and they go with my Bekkets fine I think. I've worn my Bekkets with leggings and jeans, leather skinnies but also with mini skirts and shorts.

My black pair go with more casual and edgier outfits whereas my beige pair I like to wear with softer looking outfits.

I've worn black Bekkets with a black leather pleated mini skirt and a plain black tee and it looks quite chic and simple. I've also worn beige Bekkets with a navy and beige polka dot silk mini skirt and a beige jumper and that looked quite cute.


----------



## Eli84

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Im more like a Chanel girl n lady dior. Do you think it will look sorta weird with my purses collection?



Absolutely not!!!
I think IM Bekkets go with almost everything! I'll show you some of my favorite outfits. A lot of people find it weird but I really like mixing some classic designer bags and IM sneakers.


----------



## mularice

Eli84 said:


> Absolutely not!!!
> I think IM Bekkets go with almost everything! I'll show you some of my favorite outfits. A lot of people find it weird but I really like mixing some classic designer bags and IM sneakers.




Love your outfits!! Especially the last one 

I tend to wear my Bekkets in similarways.


----------



## Fairy-bag

l.ch. said:


> Oh, no! I am so sorry... You have nothing to lose by contacting IM customer service, though....



I did and got no reply so far. NAP told me today that they were going to pass my photos on to Isabel Marant.



mcs1111 said:


> What a bummer that your shoes didn't hold up. Sounds like that is not normal for marant or NAP quality. However, I kindof get why NAP isn't more responsive--a year and 3 months is a long time. A lot of wear and tear can happen in a year. I am sure the situation would be different if you had purchased them more recently.  I would send pictures to isabel marant customer service to get it off your chest then I would find a good shoe repair person to see if they can make them wearable for you.



Yes, in theory I can get it, too. I know that 1 year and 3 months is a lot of time, but the shoes were in general good condition because I wore them occasionally. I used to wear them often in Spring... I have 4 pairs of Isabel Marant shoes and never had any problem, I know what normal wear and tear look like. I really want to see how Isabel Marant customer service is going to handle the issue. I buy almost of my clothes and shoes online and this is the first time I make a complaint.



msmeow said:


> I'm finding the same.
> At the moment one of my orders has still not arrived after 2 weeks. Guess who is chasing DHL and Australia Post? Me... NAP do not seem to care at this point  I have emailed on multiple occasions and they have ignored my last email about the parcel potentially being lost.



Write on their Facebook page, it seems to be more effective...


----------



## Glamnatic

Eli84 said:


> Absolutely not!!!
> I think IM Bekkets go with almost everything! I'll show you some of my favorite outfits. A lot of people find it weird but I really like mixing some classic designer bags and IM sneakers.




You look amazing!!!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Eli84 said:


> Absolutely not!!!
> I think IM Bekkets go with almost everything! I'll show you some of my favorite outfits. A lot of people find it weird but I really like mixing some classic designer bags and IM sneakers.



I love your outfits! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## afsweet

Which NM? Wisconsin Ave? Did they have other sizes available?  



ceeli said:


> i live in the dc area and i've been waiting for the store to open today!  i got the blossoms.. thank you so much for the intel!
> 
> hopefully they fit. i have the bettys in a 39 and they're a tad big. *crosses fingers!*


----------



## ceeli

stephc005 said:


> Which NM? Wisconsin Ave? Did they have other sizes available?



sorry i meant that i live in the DC area and i've been waiting for the HI store to open today so that i can place the order!!! when it comes in and it doesn't fit, i would be happy to let you know if you are interested in the shoe as well!


----------



## afsweet

Ahh thanks for clarifying! I wonder if the HI store has a 37...I assume not since that's such a popular size. 



ceeli said:


> sorry i meant that i live in the DC area and i've been waiting for the HI store to open today so that i can place the order!!! when it comes in and it doesn't fit, i would be happy to let you know if you are interested in the shoe as well!


----------



## ceeli

stephc005 said:


> Ahh thanks for clarifying! I wonder if the HI store has a 37...I assume not since that's such a popular size.



doesnt hurt to ask!  they are very nice there!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

ceeli said:


> i live in the dc area and i've been waiting for the store to open today!  i got the blossoms.. thank you so much for the intel!
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully they fit. i have the bettys in a 39 and they're a tad big. *crosses fingers!*




Hurray! Glad you were able to get one! It's a great price!


----------



## yakusoku.af

stephc005 said:


> Ahh thanks for clarifying! I wonder if the HI store has a 37...I assume not since that's such a popular size.




 I don't remember seeing a 37 but I was skimming through. Also I've noticed that sale shoes get consolidated to the Honolulu Neiman Marcus because I've seen random shoes near the end of sale season. Like Charlotte Olympia even though this store doesn't carry it. So they may get consolidation shipments with more sizes.


----------



## daisybear

stephc005 said:


> Which NM? Wisconsin Ave? Did they have other sizes available?


There were a bunch of this color in the Bluebels at Neiman Marcus San Francisco last Friday..  You should call to see if your size is available.  I actually bought the black ones (didn't see any others, but also only looking for my size) in the Bluebels and the taupe Basleys on sale last Friday extra 25%, but I know it has been marked down further today for Last Call.  I did not check sizes other than my own (39 or 40) so I'm not sure what was available.  The SA did say that she had one more Basley in size 41 available for sale as of last Friday.  I'm wondering if I can get a price adjustment...  You can just call the main line and be transferred to the shoe department.


----------



## ceeli

daisybear said:


> There were a bunch of this color in the Bluebels at Neiman Marcus San Francisco last Friday..  You should call to see if your size is available.  I actually bought the black ones (didn't see any others, but also only looking for my size) in the Bluebels and the taupe Basleys on sale last Friday extra 25%, but I know it has been marked down further today for Last Call.  I did not check sizes other than my own (39 or 40) so I'm not sure what was available.  The SA did say that she had one more Basley in size 41 available for sale as of last Friday.  I'm wondering if I can get a price adjustment...  You can just call the main line and be transferred to the shoe department.




I just called and they said they didn't have any! Hmmm. I wanted a black pair  what do you mean for last call? Does that mean it's being shipped to NM last call stores?

Thanks!


----------



## aq7588@

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Im more like a Chanel girl n lady dior. Do you think it will look sorta weird with my purses collection?



I don't think it would look weird at all. Here is a pic of my Chanel and wedge sneaker


----------



## daisybear

ceeli said:


> I just called and they said they didn't have any! Hmmm. I wanted a black pair  what do you mean for last call? Does that mean it's being shipped to NM last call stores?
> 
> Thanks!



I bought it at Neiman Marcus San Francisco.  I only saw one pair in black that I bought, but didn't look at other  sizes.  They did have several of the chalk or light grey pair, but that was last Friday night.  Maybe they sold out since then though, but thought they had enough that a few would be around.  When I mentioned Last Call, I just meant final markdown.


----------



## ceeli

daisybear said:


> I bought it at Neiman Marcus San Francisco.  I only saw one pair in black that I bought, but didn't look at other  sizes.  They did have several of the chalk or light grey pair, but that was last Friday night.  Maybe they sold out since then though, but thought they had enough that a few would be around.  When I mentioned Last Call, I just meant final markdown.




Thanks! I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## yakusoku.af

On net a porter now! All sizes are showing available! 
Plus extra 20% off with code gift20 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374547


----------



## ncch

Thanks for posting!

Need some help with sizing.  If I'm a US 7.5, What size should I be ordering?  The NAP shoe size guide is saying fr39?  Is this correct?  Thanks!


----------



## Kseniula

ncch said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Need some help with sizing.  If I'm a US 7.5, What size should I be ordering?  The NAP shoe size guide is saying fr39?  Is this correct?  Thanks!




I'd ask CS about what they mean by FR Size I got my Bekkets from NAP and I've chosen FR38( I'm a true 7,5) and it turned out it was good size wise,but on the sole it also said 38 and I'm confused. anyways I also got a pair of Blossoms on Matches and they were EU38 and had also 38 on the sole...and size was fine as well


----------



## mularice

Kseniula said:


> I'd ask CS about what they mean by FR Size I got my Bekkets from NAP and I've chosen FR38( I'm a true 7,5) and it turned out it was good size wise,but on the sole it also said 38 and I'm confused. anyways I also got a pair of Blossoms on Matches and they were EU38 and had also 38 on the sole...and size was fine as well




Exact same issue I had. I really wish there was better clarification on whether the sizing on the bottom of the shoe is EU or FR size.

I will now always make sure with CS about what the size on the bottom of the shoe is rather than asking what the EU or FR sizing is as I've had conflicting info about it all.


----------



## Eli84

mularice said:


> Love your outfits!! Especially the last one
> 
> I tend to wear my Bekkets in similarways.





Glamnatic said:


> You look amazing!!!





Fairy-bag said:


> I love your outfits! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## afsweet

yakusoku.af said:


> I don't remember seeing a 37 but I was skimming through. Also I've noticed that sale shoes get consolidated to the Honolulu Neiman Marcus because I've seen random shoes near the end of sale season. Like Charlotte Olympia even though this store doesn't carry it. So they may get consolidation shipments with more sizes.


 
Awesome, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ncch

Kensiula and mularice - thank you.  I will email them to ask what size.  The eu and fr sizing is very confusing to me.  So if I'm 7.5, I should go with a 38 on the bottom of the shoe?


----------



## mularice

ncch said:


> Kensiula and mularice - thank you.  I will email them to ask what size.  The eu and fr sizing is very confusing to me.  So if I'm 7.5, I should go with a 38 on the bottom of the shoe?




Lol that's the bit I can't tell you. 

Say you need an EU 38 which is a FR 39.

Some places say the bottom of the shoes size is EU and some say it's FR. That's the confusing bit for me. I'm confident that if you get a 38 on the bottom of the shoe it should be the right size. I'm a EU 36.5 and the size on the bottom of my shoes is 37. They are quite snug and I tried the 38 (which they said was a FR 38) and it fit fine just not as snug. I've never been a 38 before so I assumed that it meant the bottom of the shoe was the FR size. But Matches have said it's EU size.


----------



## daisybear

ceeli said:


> Thanks! I'll try again tomorrow


What size are you looking for? I went back to neiman Marcus San Francisco and they had the grey chalk bluebel's in 39,40, 41 and Taupe basleys in 39.  I did not look for smaller sizes since I was looking in my general area.  They are all Last Call prices.


----------



## ceeli

daisybear said:


> What size are you looking for? I went back to neiman Marcus San Francisco and they had the grey chalk bluebel's in 39,40, 41 and Taupe basleys in 39.  I did not look for smaller sizes since I was looking in my general area.  They are all Last Call prices.



my 38's should be coming in tomorrw night! hoping they fit... i have bettys in 39 and they're a tad big after wearing them out. thanks for letting me know! do you recall the price?


----------



## daisybear

ceeli said:


> my 38's should be coming in tomorrw night! hoping they fit... i have bettys in 39 and they're a tad big after wearing them out. thanks for letting me know! do you recall the price?


I got my black ones price adjusted and the price was $312.


----------



## Frivole88

hi ladies, it's my first time ordering from IM and i'm confused about the wedge height for the Bekket. one website says the wedge is 2.5 inch, but other said it's 2-inch and then there's   3.5-inch. i'm confused. does Bekket wedge comes in different height? also, i'm size 6-6.5 in Louboutin, what size should i get for the Bekket? TIA.


----------



## ceeli

daisybear said:


> I got my black ones price adjusted and the price was $312.




Wow! That's great. I emailed the person that sold me my beige ones that are coming tomorrow and she said they don't do adjustments on clearance items..


----------



## daisybear

ceeli said:


> Wow! That's great. I emailed the person that sold me my beige ones that are coming tomorrow and she said they don't do adjustments on clearance items..


Yes, they are not supposed to as they get in trouble...


----------



## l.ch.

Eli84 said:


> Absolutely not!!!
> I think IM Bekkets go with almost everything! I'll show you some of my favorite outfits. A lot of people find it weird but I really like mixing some classic designer bags and IM sneakers.


Amazing outfits! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## msmeow

^^ I've bought IM shoes from both NAP and Matches. In both instances the size I selected from the drop down menu was the size on the box/bottom of the shoe.
Ignore all the EU and French size conversion nonsense. 
For reference I'm a size 8.5 and find in most cases 39 fit me best.


----------



## ncch

mularice said:


> Lol that's the bit I can't tell you.
> 
> Say you need an EU 38 which is a FR 39.
> 
> Some places say the bottom of the shoes size is EU and some say it's FR. That's the confusing bit for me. I'm confident that if you get a 38 on the bottom of the shoe it should be the right size. I'm a EU 36.5 and the size on the bottom of my shoes is 37. They are quite snug and I tried the 38 (which they said was a FR 38) and it fit fine just not as snug. I've never been a 38 before so I assumed that it meant the bottom of the shoe was the FR size. But Matches have said it's EU size.



Ah, I got it.  thanks for clarifying though so I definitely need a 38 on the bottom of the shoe but not sure if that's eu or fr.  I'm kinda worried about ordering online because I'm not in the us and that just makes returns so difficult.  I think I will just have to drop by a boutique and try and purchase that way!

Do these shoes ever go on sale in IM stores also?


----------



## mularice

I'm really annoyed, my black Bekkets just don't seem to have the same quality of my beige ones. The insole on the right shoe of my black ones arrived with a tear at the side of the insole and generally feels a little strange on foot. The left side is fine though. It's the second time I've ordered them so I CBA to ask for an alternative and just wore them. But it irks me that for a pair of nearly £400 sneakers the quality isn't on point.


----------



## Fairy-bag

mularice said:


> I'm really annoyed, my black Bekkets just don't seem to have the same quality of my beige ones. The insole on the right shoe of my black ones arrived with a tear at the side of the insole and generally feels a little strange on foot. The left side is fine though. It's the second time I've ordered them so I CBA to ask for an alternative and just wore them. But it irks me that for a pair of nearly £400 sneakers the quality isn't on point.


So sorry for you, I was ready to buy a new pair of Bekket but after what happened to my Betty I'm so torn. And your post confirmed my worries...


----------



## mularice

Fairy-bag said:


> So sorry for you, I was ready to buy a new pair of Bekket but after what happened to my Betty I'm so torn. And your post confirmed my worries...




Yeah I'm just a bit disappointed but I've kept them anyway. Weirdly my beige just look better for some reason. Definitely going to reconsider buying any more Bekkets now.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

what the different btw bobby and Betty?They looked almost the same to me.. ??

and there are also the burt and bekket??


----------



## ennna

mularice said:


> Yeah I'm just a bit disappointed but I've kept them anyway. Weirdly my beige just look better for some reason. Definitely going to reconsider buying any more Bekkets now.



I also noticed some quality differences when I tried on some Beketts this fall, they just didn't feel as nice as the ones I had. I think the quality is OK, the leather, sole, fit are great but it seems like they don't check the shoes that well after production..? My gris beketts have this one piece of cream leather that's discoloured (it's turned a little yellow) while the other parts on the same shoe are still pretty white and all the same colour, while I've treated the entire shoe the same way. My bobby's also have a little torn suede part. My shoe guy told me the discolouring is probably because they used different leather, or treated it differently and the torn suede because that's a weak part in the suede that they shouldn't have used. 

I love my sneakers for the model, the materials feel good and the shoes don't look worn out fast but I don't think those quality issues should happen to 400 euro shoes... I have five pairs and two of them are having (small) issues, I've never had issues like that with other shoes before!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

just ordered my first pair of Bobby in Camel for 50% off yahoo!!! i were always want it but can't splurge on this high price.


----------



## gymangel812

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just ordered my first pair of Bobby in Camel for 50% off yahoo!!! i were always want it but can't splurge on this high price.


congrats! where from??


----------



## marcheej

hi. Any good deals on Bekkets now?


----------



## Darbanville

Hi everyone, I've been searching the net and found pictures of the blue bobby's. Which season are they from?


----------



## Straight-Laced

darbanville said:


> hi everyone, i've been searching the net and found pictures of the blue bobby's. *which season are they from*?



ss12


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Is $366 a good price for bluebels?


----------



## imlvholic

Robyn Loraine said:


> Is $366 a good price for bluebels?



That's really good deal esp if it's your size. Hurry, get it!


----------



## inch

Bluebells on sale at matches for $255, Blossoms and Bennetts $302.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

inch said:


> Bluebells on sale at matches for $255, Blossoms and Bennetts $302.



The bluebels are over $300 and the Blossoms and Bennetts are still over $400 as far as I can see...


----------



## dodgygirl

It may depend on the currency you have displayed? I just ordered the blossoms in black for AUD$302 )


----------



## mularice

dodgygirl said:


> It may depend on the currency you have displayed? I just ordered the blossoms in black for AUD$302 )




Congrats! I think they were a great price!


----------



## msmeow

Someone confiscate my cc already!
Just bought the Bluebells from Matches - after receiving the Beketts last week, because I'm not sure if I can make them work for me...So chunky!!!


----------



## dodgygirl

mularice said:


> Congrats! I think they were a great price!



Thank you! I'll post a pic when they arrive :]







msmeow said:


> Someone confiscate my cc already!
> Just bought the Bluebells from Matches - after receiving the Beketts last week, because I'm not sure if I can make them work for me...So chunky!!!



Maybe we can confiscate each others CCs :S Hope you love the bluebells )


----------



## Frivole88

hi ladies, i posted a sizing question about the bekket but nobody answered. i hope somebody can help me. i'm a size 6 -6.5 in louboutin, 6.5 in valentino. what size should i get for the bekket? TIA.


----------



## Straight-Laced

kristinlorraine said:


> hi ladies, i posted a sizing question about the bekket but nobody answered. I hope somebody can help me. I'm a size 6 -6.5 in louboutin, 6.5 in valentino. What size should i get for the bekket? Tia.



37


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Got my first pair of isabel marant sneakers, the benett with zebra calf hair, in a size 40. Im usually an italian 39 but a french 40 and the store i bought it from said they were going by french sizing so i hope it fits! Got them for less than $300


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Robyn Loraine said:


> Got my first pair of isabel marant sneakers, the benett with zebra calf hair, in a size 40. Im usually an italian 39 but a french 40 and the store i bought it from said they were going by french sizing so i hope it fits! Got them for less than $300



great price. Plz post modeling pics when you get it


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

gymangel812 said:


> congrats! where from??



thanks. i got it from Roan


----------



## Frivole88

thank you so much! 


Straight-Laced said:


> 37


----------



## tb-purselover

Robyn Loraine said:


> Got my first pair of isabel marant sneakers, the benett with zebra calf hair, in a size 40. Im usually an italian 39 but a french 40 and the store i bought it from said they were going by french sizing so i hope it fits! Got them for less than $300


Awesome price!  They should fit.  I have a pair of the tiger print calf hair benetts and I think the boutique was right with the sizing they advised you.

I got mine at an excellent price too! Congrats!


----------



## mularice

My black Bekkets with DKNY cashmere and silk cozy, Zara textured sweater and leggings with a Chanel medallion bag.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

mularice said:


> My black Bekkets with DKNY cashmere and silk cozy, Zara textured sweater and leggings with a Chanel medallion bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467454



Great outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

mularice said:


> My black Bekkets with DKNY cashmere and silk cozy, Zara textured sweater and leggings with a Chanel medallion bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467454


Oh, I like this outfit!


----------



## oasisgirl

my new bluebell.
I hope you like them.


----------



## Eli84

mularice said:


> My black Bekkets with DKNY cashmere and silk cozy, Zara textured sweater and leggings with a Chanel medallion bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467454



You look great!


----------



## l.ch.

oasisgirl said:


> my new bluebell.
> I hope you like them.


Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## Fairy-bag

oasisgirl said:


> my new bluebell.
> 
> I hope you like them.




Very pretty in black. Congrats!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

My benetts arrived! They fit like a dream. I will post pics soon! Gotta do homework first


----------



## mularice

cinnabun4chu said:


> Great outfit!





l.ch. said:


> Oh, I like this outfit!





Eli84 said:


> You look great!



Thanks ladies! I feel like I'm constantly wearing black all the time lol


----------



## mularice

oasisgirl said:


> my new bluebell.
> I hope you like them.



Really nice!!! Hope they are comfortable for you, they look lovely!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

My benetts  wore them out today, they are seriously comfy


----------



## mularice

Robyn Loraine said:


> My benetts  wore them out today, they are seriously comfy
> 
> View attachment 2472574
> View attachment 2472577




They look lovely!!
I have the bekket (same style) and I agree, they are so comfy!!


----------



## afsweet

Tyson's VA had some wedge sneakers on sale (for a little more than $300), but I only saw them in size 36 (.5 size too small for me!) and I think 1 leopard pair in a 39.


----------



## saira1214

stephc005 said:


> Tyson's VA had some wedge sneakers on sale (for a little more than $300), but I only saw them in size 36 (.5 size too small for me!) and I think 1 leopard pair in a 39.




Just PM'd you.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

mularice said:


> They look lovely!!
> I have the bekket (same style) and I agree, they are so comfy!!



Thanks!
I was surprised how comfy they are. I only wore them for about an hour or so but I feel like I could easily wear them all day. The hidden wedge also makes me feel more feminine.


----------



## Frivole88

does anybody knows what's the wedge height for the bekett? in farfetch, it says 2.5 centimeters which is equals to 1 inch. is that correct or a typo?


----------



## lovemyangels

kristinlorraine said:


> does anybody knows what's the wedge height for the bekett? in farfetch, it says 2.5 centimeters which is equals to 1 inch. is that correct or a typo?



It got to be a typo.  Bekket or Bennet hidden heels are 2.5" to 3" height.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the info. just what i thought, it must be a typo. 



lovemyangels said:


> It got to be a typo.  Bekket or Bennet hidden heels are 2.5" to 3" height.


----------



## meowmeow

mularice said:


> My black Bekkets with DKNY cashmere and silk cozy, Zara textured sweater and leggings with a Chanel medallion bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467454




Great outfit! My outfit inspiration


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My new bobby. &#128513;


----------



## mcs1111

Love the Bobby's. Are they black or brown?  How about some mod shots?!


----------



## mularice

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks!
> I was surprised how comfy they are. I only wore them for about an hour or so but I feel like I could easily wear them all day. The hidden wedge also makes me feel more feminine.



Yeah I wear mine all the time, pretty much live in them. They are quite bulky though and sometimes I worry that they make my legs look stumpy.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mcs1111 said:


> Love the Bobby's. Are they black or brown?  How about some mod shots?!



Hi the color code is actually camel lol..But indeed they do look like brown


----------



## Robyn Loraine

mularice said:


> Yeah I wear mine all the time, pretty much live in them. They are quite bulky though and sometimes I worry that they make my legs look stumpy.



I think the wedge keeps legs from looking stumpy. I'm going to wear mine to work today, lets see how they do for 8 hours!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Robyn Loraine said:


> My benetts  wore them out today, they are seriously comfy
> 
> View attachment 2472574
> View attachment 2472577



How wide are your feet?  It seems every who doesn't have super narrow feet makes these look kinda tight?  Do they feel tight width wise?


----------



## mularice

Robyn Loraine said:


> I think the wedge keeps legs from looking stumpy. I'm going to wear mine to work today, lets see how they do for 8 hours!




They should be fine, I wear mine all day walking around, shopping etc

I'm so tempted to get another pair, I like the new purple blue coloured Bekket style sneakers.


----------



## mularice

thehighheelsgir said:


> How wide are your feet?  It seems every who doesn't have super narrow feet makes these look kinda tight?  Do they feel tight width wise?




I have relatively wide feet (but short) and they look snug but they don't feel it. The suede and leather stretch and accommodate. It might be the straps that make them look kinda tight.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

mularice said:


> They should be fine, I wear mine all day walking around, shopping etc
> 
> I'm so tempted to get another pair, I like the new purple blue coloured Bekket style sneakers.



I saw those bekkets and loved them! They'd be a good choice 

Welp, my feet do hurt a bit, though I was on my feet for most of the day, so I think the shoes did the best they could with the circumstances. I got tons of compliments though which was nice.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

thehighheelsgir said:


> How wide are your feet?  It seems every who doesn't have super narrow feet makes these look kinda tight?  Do they feel tight width wise?



They don't feel tight at all. I have pretty wide feet (4 1/2") and a very high arch and I had no troubles. It helps that you can adjust the velco straps, but I was able to fasten them all the way across without issue.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Robyn Loraine said:


> They don't feel tight at all. I have pretty wide feet (4 1/2") and a very high arch and I had no troubles. It helps that you can adjust the velco straps, but I was able to fasten them all the way across without issue.



Wow your feet are 4 1/2 wide???  What size?  I don't think I've really measured my feet but I think there like 3" across? 

Thas kew they feel good I have pretty narrow feet but it seems these sneakers look tite in width on almost everyone I see wearing em so I was just curious how they feel on.


----------



## saira1214

Scored a black pair of blossoms at NM! Thanks to the poster who gave me the tip!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

thehighheelsgir said:


> Wow your feet are 4 1/2 wide???  What size?  I don't think I've really measured my feet but I think there like 3" across?
> 
> Thas kew they feel good I have pretty narrow feet but it seems these sneakers look tite in width on almost everyone I see wearing em so I was just curious how they feel on.



Yep I've got trouble feet- I usually have to size up to accommodate the width. 

I think that they just look that way because of the internal wedge and the way it looks on the foot. I didn't find them to be very narrow at all while wearing them.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Robyn Loraine said:


> Yep I've got trouble feet- I usually have to size up to accommodate the width.
> 
> I think that they just look that way because of the internal wedge and the way it looks on the foot. I didn't find them to be very narrow at all while wearing them.



Man girl thas gotta be kinda rough


----------



## yakusoku.af

Wearing my Bayleys today!


----------



## mularice

yakusoku.af said:


> Wearing my Bayleys today!
> View attachment 2476847



They look great! I like the pants with them


----------



## thehighheelsgir

yakusoku.af said:


> Wearing my Bayleys today!
> View attachment 2476847



Those are pretty awesome!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

mularice said:


> They look great! I like the pants with them





thehighheelsgir said:


> Those are pretty awesome!!




thank you! 
they are so comfy as long as i wear ankle socks
otherwise the straps rub my ankles


----------



## erinrose

I picked up the IM hidden wedge sneakers in black with pony hair a few weeks ago on sale for 40% off! Excited to share


----------



## mularice

erinrose said:


> I picked up the IM hidden wedge sneakers in black with pony hair a few weeks ago on sale for 40% off! Excited to share




Omg where did you get these for 40% off?!?!


----------



## saira1214

Some sale shoes at Barney

Calf hair Blossoms, Sz 40
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cC1umK6zcAFzHR6iSSwUlA

Chalk Blossoms
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-4cGK94NZNP6KDw_Q2JBy9w


----------



## Surferrosa

saira1214 said:


> Some sale shoes at Barney
> 
> Calf hair Blossoms, Sz 40
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cC1umK6zcAFzHR6iSSwUlA
> 
> Chalk Blossoms
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-4cGK94NZNP6KDw_Q2JBy9w




Thanks for the heads up - just purchased the chalk bluebels. Even with shipping and import fees to the UK they are a very good price!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just ordered the beige/khaki bluebells from NAP. I love my black bluebells and never take them off. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374547 am slightly worried about what to wear these with, the blacks are easy to wear with skinny jeans, leggings and tights but i my legs are on the heavy side so don't think i could wear them with skirt/shorts with bare legs.


----------



## Ilgin

wearing my chalk Bobbies


----------



## erinrose

mularice said:


> Omg where did you get these for 40% off?!?!




I got them from a boutique in Stockholm, Sweden called Mrs H. Love them!


----------



## mularice

erinrose said:


> I got them from a boutique in Stockholm, Sweden called Mrs H. Love them!



Ahh congrats they are SO nice. I have the normal black Bekkets but I love the pony hair texture on yours and for 40% off that's a steal!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My second pair of bluebels following on from my black ones. I wasn't sure of the colour on NAP but really like them IRL. What would you pair this colour with? I am wary of wearing these with shorts/skirts as I don't want my legs to look even shorter and chunkier than they already are!


----------



## marcheej

hi ladies. Just would like to ask some advice regarding sizing. Are the bekett and willow style the same in terms of sizing? TIA


----------



## mularice

marcheej said:


> hi ladies. Just would like to ask some advice regarding sizing. Are the bekett and willow style the same in terms of sizing? TIA




Hi, I only own Bekkets but I think the Willow is the same style just materials slightly differ. They should size the same


----------



## mularice

Terrible lighting. Weather is miserable. Black Bekkets are my go to shoe in this weather.


----------



## tb-purselover

marcheej said:


> hi ladies. Just would like to ask some advice regarding sizing. Are the bekett and willow style the same in terms of sizing? TIA



I have both Beketts and Willows.  They are sized the same.  HTH!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Hi ladies,

I'm considering buying a pair of black pony hair blossoms (since I regret getting rid of my black Bettys) but I'm seeing on lagarconne that they run small. I usually wear a 39 in Isabel Marant (except for Bekketts which I had to get a 40). 

Can anyone tell me if this is certain?


----------



## marcheej

mularice said:


> Hi, I only own Bekkets but I think the Willow is the same style just materials slightly differ. They should size the same



thank you. Appreciate the response


----------



## marcheej

mularice said:


> Ahh congrats they are SO nice. I have the normal black Bekkets but I love the pony hair texture on yours and for 40% off that's a steal!


oooops I replied to the wrong post  sorry


----------



## nholmes

I want the black beketts soooo bad but they never have my size. I normally wear a 10, do they run small? Do I have to get an 11?


----------



## mularice

nholmes said:


> I want the black beketts soooo bad but they never have my size. I normally wear a 10, do they run small? Do I have to get an 11?




I'm still puzzled over the sizing but as far as I am concerned they come up TTS. I'm usually a 36.5/37 and my Bekkets are 37 on the bottom. Whether that's a an EU or FR 37 I am still not sure lol 

Either way it's my usual size and would not run small.

Ps- try Matchesfashion. I got my black Bekkets there and they had all sizes in stock.


----------



## nholmes

mularice said:


> I'm still puzzled over the sizing but as far as I am concerned they come up TTS. I'm usually a 36.5/37 and my Bekkets are 37 on the bottom. Whether that's a an EU or FR 37 I am still not sure lol
> 
> Either way it's my usual size and would not run small.
> 
> Ps- try Matchesfashion. I got my black Bekkets there and they had all sizes in stock.




Thank you! Because I'm thinking about getting a pair but I can't try them on and they have size 10 (FR 41 which I thought was an US 11). I just hope they for cuz I know French shoes run a little small.


----------



## mularice

nholmes said:


> Thank you! Because I'm thinking about getting a pair but I can't try them on and they have size 10 (FR 41 which I thought was an US 11). I just hope they for cuz I know French shoes run a little small.




Call them or speak to an online advisor because when I bought my first Bekkets they said the size on the bottom was Fr sizing so I ordered a 37 and 38 which I thought meant EU 36 and 37. I kept the ones that say 37 on the bottom. However when I bought the black from Matches they said the sizing was stated in EU on the website so bought a 36 thinking it would say 37 on the bottom but they were 36 on the bottom. Clarify with the that what size you want and make sure you order the right size lol it's always disappointing when mistakes happen!


----------



## star kitty

nholmes said:


> Thank you! Because I'm thinking about getting a pair but I can't try them on and they have size 10 (FR 41 which I thought was an US 11). I just hope they for cuz I know French shoes run a little small.



I had ordered a pair from Barney's and it was listed as US 10 EU 40. I thought that meant FR 41?? Either way they came and it said 40 on the bottom. They were too tight. I usually wear 9.5 to 10. I had to return them. If I were to get a deal and buy some again I would go with a 41 on the bottom.


----------



## nholmes

star kitty said:


> I had ordered a pair from Barney's and it was listed as US 10 EU 40. I thought that meant FR 41?? Either way they came and it said 40 on the bottom. They were too tight. I usually wear 9.5 to 10. I had to return them. If I were to get a deal and buy some again I would go with a 41 on the bottom.




Ok, because I know French shoes runs a little small. I don't want to get them and then they're too small.


----------



## rundsm

How is sizing for the Bobby shoe? I am a 37.5-38 in Christian Louboutin and a size 7.5 for non-designer shoes... What size would I be for a Bobby? TIA


----------



## lovemyangels

rundsm said:


> How is sizing for the Bobby shoe? I am a 37.5-38 in Christian Louboutin and a size 7.5 for non-designer shoes... What size would I be for a Bobby? TIA



I am same size of you, and all my Bobby are size 38.


----------



## DragonLilly

Ladies,
 I would appreciate your thoughts ...
About to purchase  black IM sneakers and would like to hear your thoughts on Bekett vs. Burt ...

Also any comments regarding the sizing...
I have a pair of Bekett sneakers in neutral/olive but never tried Burt before ...

Thanks


----------



## Fairy-bag

Fairy-bag said:


> Hello everybody, I want to share my experience with you... Please have a look at the back of one of my Betty sneakers. I am so sad, I bought them from Nap 1 year and 3 months ago. I only buy quality shoes and have/had some Bekett sneakers, Jenny and Dicker boots and was ready to buy a new pair, but now I don't know, this is something that never happened to me before... I am also attaching a couple of pics that show the general conditions of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449086
> View attachment 2449097
> View attachment 2449098
> View attachment 2449101




In the end NAP accepted my Betty as defective and they issued a store credit, thanks everyone for your support and advices. I don't know what to do now. I wanted a new pair of black Bekett so much but after what happened, I feel kind of restrained... I still love my other IM shoes... I also have several pairs of Ash sneakers and never had any issues with them, but I still like Bekett a lot...


----------



## Surferrosa

Fairy-bag said:


> In the end NAP accepted my Betty as defective and they issued a store credit, thanks everyone for your support and advices. I don't know what to do now. I wanted a new pair of black Bekett so much but after what happened, I feel kind of restrained... I still love my other IM shoes... I also have several pairs of Ash sneakers and never had any issues with them, but I still like Bekett a lot...




I'm glad it worked out for you in the end.

 I have the black Bekett's and have no issue at all with the quality - I've worn then many times yet they hardly look worn at all. I think your experience with the Betty's were a bit of a one-off. Go for them!!!


----------



## rundsm

lovemyangels said:


> I am same size of you, and all my Bobby are size 38.



Thank you! 

Another question, the Bobby and Bluebell kind of look similar to me. Can someone tell me what the difference is between the two? TIA


----------



## HiromiT

Bluebell has the velcro tab at the top, but Bobby doesn't.


----------



## saira1214

Another questions regarding the difference between styles: what is the difference between the Bekket and Burt styles? TIA!

ETA: I have both the Bluebell and Bobby and find that the Bobby are way more comfortable. Both are size 36 which is my normal size, but the Bluebell feel smaller and tighter. I wore them this past weekend for the first time and had a hard time getting the velcro to stay and they felt as if they needed to be broken in. When I first wore my Bobbys they were good to go. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Fairy-bag

Surferrosa said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you in the end.
> 
> I have the black Bekett's and have no issue at all with the quality - I've worn then many times yet they hardly look worn at all. I think your experience with the Betty's were a bit of a one-off. Go for them!!!




Thank you Surferrosa


----------



## tatsu_k

hi ladies, i really wanna join IM sneaker club, ive been looking on Bobby/Betty sneakers for a while, do they run in same size? i remember i've read here that they run a tad small. i usually wear 39 in sneakers  and 39.5 in designer shoes. should i go for 39 or 40?

also, maybe it was said here 100 times (sorry for that ) but what is the difference between them? i went on google and pictures seem same to me. are they both hidden wedge ? thank you so much!!


----------



## rundsm

HiromiT said:


> Bluebell has the velcro tab at the top, but Bobby doesn't.



Ooh it looks better with the Velcro... Thanks!

So now since I know what I want, my other question is how is sizing for the bluebel?


----------



## l.ch.

saira1214 said:


> Another questions regarding the difference between styles: what is the difference between the Bekket and Burt styles? TIA!
> 
> ETA: I have both the Bluebell and Bobby and find that the Bobby are way more comfortable. Both are size 36 which is my normal size, but the Bluebell feel smaller and tighter. I wore them this past weekend for the first time and had a hard time getting the velcro to stay and they felt as if they needed to be broken in. When I first wore my Bobbys they were good to go. Anyone else have this experience?


Although I don't have the Bobby, so I can't compare between the two, I had the feeling that the bluebells need breaking in. The first two times I wore them, I had blisters. But, then, they softened up.


----------



## l.ch.

rundsm said:


> Ooh it looks better with the Velcro... Thanks!
> 
> So now since I know what I want, my other question is how is sizing for the bluebel?


Hi, I only own the bluebells, so I can't be really helpful on this. I bought them from matches fashion, where it was stated that they run true to size and they are listed in European sizes. On the bottom of the shoe says 38, which I think refers to the French size 38... Now, I am an IT 38 in most of my shoes, so I think I should go with a 39 in French sizing. So, although they fit, I think I would be more comfortable wearing the 39. So, I would suggest you buy your normal size, but be careful, apart from NAP, which states that the sizes are French, I think all the other sites state only that they are European sizes. HTH!


----------



## lovemyangels

rundsm said:


> Ooh it looks better with the Velcro... Thanks!
> 
> So now since I know what I want, my other question is how is sizing for the bluebel?



I have both Bluebel and Bobby.  I am US 7.5, and my Bluebel and Bobby both are size 38.


----------



## rundsm

lovemyangels said:


> I have both Bluebel and Bobby.  I am US 7.5, and my Bluebel and Bobby both are size 38.



I think I have wider feet than normal, are the bluebels slim? If so do they offer half-sizes?



l.ch. said:


> Hi, I only own the bluebells, so I can't be really helpful on this. I bought them from matches fashion, where it was stated that they run true to size and they are listed in European sizes. On the bottom of the shoe says 38, which I think refers to the French size 38... Now, I am an IT 38 in most of my shoes, so I think I should go with a 39 in French sizing. So, although they fit, I think I would be more comfortable wearing the 39. So, I would suggest you buy your normal size, but be careful, apart from NAP, which states that the sizes are French, I think all the other sites state only that they are European sizes. HTH!



thank you


----------



## retrofaxie

lagarconne have a great selection on sale. also anyone have the norwood, how does it fit/sizing?  similar to the bekett, bobby, bluebel? thanks


----------



## kemiqb

I wear a true US 9 got a size 40 in Bluebel


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I really need your help, ladies 

Has anyone seen the Moleskin Brown colored Bobby sneaker?? How is it compared to Taupe? I have a pair of Taupe on hold atm...


----------



## Glamnatic

Hello ladies I just bought these isabel Marant sneakers from eBay, do they look authentic to you? I know this is not the correct thread to make this questions but in the authentication post no one answers, I would appreciate your opinions on how they compare with the ones you have, thanks !!


----------



## Glamnatic

.


----------



## tb-purselover

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2520731
> View attachment 2520732
> View attachment 2520733
> View attachment 2520734
> View attachment 2520735
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I just bought these isabel Marant sneakers from eBay, do they look authentic to you? I know this is not the correct thread to make this questions but in the authentication post no one answers, I would appreciate your opinions on how they compare with the ones you have, thanks !!



They look authentic.


----------



## Biondina1003

Can someone help with bluebel sizing? I have Bobby's in size 38, they are a bit snug though.. Is the sizing the same?


----------



## afsweet

I follow this store on FB although I've never purchased from them http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/, and they just posted that they have black 'Beckett' sneakers size 37 for $300! Not sure what is the condition, but I suggest contacting them if you're interested. To the best of my knowledge, they just got them in, so they haven't even been posted on their website yet.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Hi ladies!!

So after reading previous posts I went ahead and ordered a 40 in the Blossoms from lagarconne. I'm glad I did, a 39 would have been wayyyyy too tight!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My third pair after black and beige/khaki Blossoms- Bettys in wine! So cheerful. Stock photo for now as I am too lazy!


----------



## saira1214

Bought a pair of chalk Burts. Now I'm banned. I have black blossoms, taupe bobby and now Chalk Burt. I want a pair of black Beckett, but it is probably overkill. Thoughts?


----------



## Harper Quinn

saira1214 said:


> Bought a pair of chalk Burts. Now I'm banned. I have black blossoms, taupe bobby and now Chalk Burt. I want a pair of black Beckett, but it is probably overkill. Thoughts?



Get them! I now have 2 bluebels- taupe and black and 2 bettye- red and navy. They are all very wearable!


----------



## aa12

Whats the best price ( us) people have gotten on the bettys? I'd like to purchase a pair, but wondering if they ever make it to any sales...


----------



## gymangel812

aa12 said:


> Whats the best price ( us) people have gotten on the bettys? I'd like to purchase a pair, but wondering if they ever make it to any sales...


white bettys made sale at net a porter in december. they were 30-40% off irrc.


----------



## saira1214

Harper Quinn said:


> Get them! I now have 2 bluebels- taupe and black and 2 bettye- red and navy. They are all very wearable!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Harper Quinn said:


> My third pair after black and beige/khaki Blossoms- Bettys in wine! So cheerful. Stock photo for now as I am too lazy!



Congrats, I really like this red....I can't decide between these or black Bobbys for my second pair...?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Summer sunshine said:


> Congrats, I really like this red....I can't decide between these or black Bobbys for my second pair...?



what's your first pair? if you already have a black pair then go for red? my red ones make me so happy, they are really cheerful! but then again even i am tempted to add black bobbys to my collection, they are ace!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Harper Quinn said:


> what's your first pair? if you already have a black pair then go for red? my red ones make me so happy, they are really cheerful! but then again even i am tempted to add black bobbys to my collection, they are ace!



Hi, Ive got the khaki/beige pair. I like all the colours really, I just can't decide!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi, Ive got the khaki/beige pair. I like all the colours really, I just can't decide!



Can you get both? Not helpful, I know, but they are all so wearable!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Harper Quinn said:


> Can you get both? Not helpful, I know, but they are all so wearable!



Can I get both? No, not really but that would be nice!  Maybe I'll win the lotto this week and then I won't have to choose...!


----------



## imlvholic

I have the Bobbys in Camel & Bluebell in black, they're both neutral, but the black is usually my go to, though i still love the Camel.


----------



## Princess D

I'm about 2 years late but I finally received my package from farfetch this morning.  Can't wait to get off work and open it!! Black bekkets! Been looking at them forever and finally bought them during free shipping!


----------



## monkyjib

Can someone please enlighten me.. Is the Bluebel sizing French or Italian? NAP says French sizing, Farfetch says EU sizing.. I'm normally IT37. Help!


----------



## Princess D

monkyjib said:


> Can someone please enlighten me.. Is the Bluebel sizing French or Italian? NAP says French sizing, Farfetch says EU sizing.. I'm normally IT37. Help!




I got my bekkets from faefetch and ordered eu36 as listed but received 36 on the box and shoe bottom.  IM shoes are FR sizing so I guess you just have to ignore the EU and treat it as FR.  My bekkets fit perfectly as I can wear both EU and FR 36.


----------



## monkyjib

Princess D said:


> I got my bekkets from faefetch and ordered eu36 as listed but received 36 on the box and shoe bottom.  IM shoes are FR sizing so I guess you just have to ignore the EU and treat it as FR.  My bekkets fit perfectly as I can wear both EU and FR 36.




Thank you so much for your advice, Princess D! Do the Bluebel & Bobby fit true to size? Sorry if this has been asked before.. After all the research, I'm still so confused of which size to take! I've got the Crisi boots in 37 cuz it runs large.. They fit OK but there's still quite a bit of room left cuz I have quite narrow feet. Now I'm not sure whether to go with FR37 or FR38 for the Bluebel & Bobby (or maybe just the Bobby) I wear the Repetto ballerina in FR38.. If that's any help. Also, does the Bobby come in light grey at all?? Sorry... So many questions -_-"" really appreciate all the help


----------



## monkyjib

Ok.. I decide to give it a go with 37 as I found them in grey on eBay! Could someone kindly help take a look for authenticity of these two pairs for me, please 

Pair 1
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baskets-Sneakers-Bobby-Isabel-Marant-37-/151262859342?pt=FR_Chaussures_pour_femmes&hash=item2337f8104e#shpCntId

Pair 2
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321360595410


----------



## thehighheelsgir

monkyjib said:


> Ok.. I decide to give it a go with 37 as I found them in grey on eBay! Could someone kindly help take a look for authenticity of these two pairs for me, please
> 
> Pair 1
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baskets-Sneakers-Bobby-Isabel-Marant-37-/151262859342?pt=FR_Chaussures_pour_femmes&hash=item2337f8104e#shpCntId
> 
> Pair 2
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321360595410



Both look good!


----------



## monkyjib

thehighheelsgir said:


> Both look good!



Thank you! Really appreciate it


----------



## Maerle

Hello everyone! I've finally decided I want to buy my first pair of Beketts. I've suddenly come to realize how amazing they look! I'm torn between two colors... I thought the camel ones would look great for summer, but black is so versatile and would look great as well. Help me choose, please! 

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ91&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ48


----------



## monkyjib

Maerle said:


> Hello everyone! I've finally decided I want to buy my first pair of Beketts. I've suddenly come to realize how amazing they look! I'm torn between two colors... I thought the camel ones would look great for summer, but black is so versatile and would look great as well. Help me choose, please!
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ91&d=Womens
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ48




Personally I prefer black.. But it also depends on your wardrobe. If you wear light-color clothes more, then probably better to go with Camel. HTH!


----------



## Lzamare

Maerle said:


> Hello everyone! I've finally decided I want to buy my first pair of Beketts. I've suddenly come to realize how amazing they look! I'm torn between two colors... I thought the camel ones would look great for summer, but black is so versatile and would look great as well. Help me choose, please!
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ91&d=Womens
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ48



Black. I purchased the black ASH and love them, should have purchased the Beketts first time around.


----------



## mularice

Maerle said:


> Hello everyone! I've finally decided I want to buy my first pair of Beketts. I've suddenly come to realize how amazing they look! I'm torn between two colors... I thought the camel ones would look great for summer, but black is so versatile and would look great as well. Help me choose, please!
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ91&d=Womens
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ48




I wear my black ones much more than my beige ones. However I do agree that the lighter ones are great for summer. It depends entirely on the general tone of your wardrobe. Mine consists of mainly black, grey and white so black Bekkets fit in better. The beige are much harder for me to incorporate.


----------



## jeckic

i think you should take the black one


----------



## dju

can you tell me why for the 
                         'Bekett' wedge sneakers write on farfetch that 
Measurements: height: 16 centimetres    but on mytheresa write for 
*Burt leather and suede concealed wedge sneakers that heel is 75mm
*


----------



## lafemmenikita

The gorgeous girls at The New Guard have 30% off beige and black Beketts, AU$419 until Monday.

http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/bekett-boots-2

I was in there today, plenty of stock.


----------



## djsmom

Nordstroms have the true black bekkets available, I received mine yesterday.


----------



## lilypants

Hi Ladies
i recently purchased a new pair of the bobby sneakers in anthracite colour and i found that the pinked trimming is cut very messy, like the cut of the pinked trim doesn't look neat nor does it look like it was made with care or quality. I also have the bobbys in grey which i bought a year ago, however the cutting of the pinked trim on my grey bobbys is immaculate. 
Just wondering if anyone else has this issue?


----------



## lunarmuse

I got these in a Barney's outlet in Niagara Falls for $290 before taxes. They were having a % off sale too.

Tiniest outlet ever though.


----------



## mularice

lilypants said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> i recently purchased a new pair of the bobby sneakers in anthracite colour and i found that the pinked trimming is cut very messy, like the cut of the pinked trim doesn't look neat nor does it look like it was made with care or quality. I also have the bobbys in grey which i bought a year ago, however the cutting of the pinked trim on my grey bobbys is immaculate.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has this issue?




Yep I feel as though my later pair of Bekkets is of poorer finished quality than my older pair. Just from the finishing of the lining to the actual insole - mine has a gap between the insole and side of the shoe so you can feel the edge of the insole on the bottom of the foot.


----------



## Pao9

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2520731
> View attachment 2520732
> View attachment 2520733
> View attachment 2520734
> View attachment 2520735
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I just bought these isabel Marant sneakers from eBay, do they look authentic to you? I know this is not the correct thread to make this questions but in the authentication post no one answers, I would appreciate your opinions on how they compare with the ones you have, thanks !!




Looks good to me! I have the same ones!


----------



## jayne01

Just ordered my first pair of Benetts!  I'm usually a US 5.5 in heels and a 6 in boots and sneakers, I ordered a 36 but am wondering if I should have gotten a 37?  The only other IM's I have tried are the Nowles and I was a 36 in those (although I didn't have any room at the toe).


----------



## babyzebra77

Anyone knows the different between Burt and Bekett?


----------



## saira1214

babyzebra77 said:


> Anyone knows the different between Burt and Bekett?



Very little. The Burt has leather parts v the Bekett which is all suede.


----------



## missyhero

The IM sneakers on FORWARD, are they US or FR size?
I bought one from NAP and they re FR37. So should i get a 36 or 37 from FORWARD?


----------



## jenyb

missyhero said:


> The IM sneakers on FORWARD, are they US or FR size?
> I bought one from NAP and they re FR37. So should i get a 36 or 37 from FORWARD?


I recently purchased IM Bobby from Forward. I am 36.5 US and ordered a 37 and it was the right fit. Hope this helps!


----------



## babyzebra77

saira1214 said:


> Very little. The Burt has leather parts v the Bekett which is all suede.



Thank you so much! Just received Burt in Ecru. Love it!


----------



## saira1214

babyzebra77 said:


> Thank you so much! Just received Burt in Ecru. Love it!



Congrats! I have those too. I haven't worn them yet...


----------



## mrswinky

missyhero said:


> The IM sneakers on FORWARD, are they US or FR size?
> I bought one from NAP and they re FR37. So should i get a 36 or 37 from FORWARD?


They're FR sizing on Forward. I emailed them the other day to double check ... It's confusing as most sites would list EU or FR.


----------



## ivana.

Hello girls, I need your help! I'm planning to buy Bobby sneakers but I have one doubt, since all of my sneakers are size 38 ( mostly Italian designers) and I would order them in European sizing should I go for size up or they are true to size.. I'm confused since I've heard opposite advices


----------



## Summer sunshine

ivana. said:


> Hello girls, I need your help! I'm planning to buy Bobby sneakers but I have one doubt, since all of my sneakers are size 38 ( mostly Italian designers) and I would order them in European sizing should I go for size up or they are true to size.. I'm confused since I've heard opposite advices



I have two pairs and they run TTS.


----------



## ivana.

Thank you Summer sunshine!


----------



## rdgldy

ivana. said:


> Hello girls, I need your help! I'm planning to buy Bobby sneakers but I have one doubt, since all of my sneakers are size 38 ( mostly Italian designers) and I would order them in European sizing should I go for size up or they are true to size.. I'm confused since I've heard opposite advices




I am a 9 and my 3 pair of bobbys are size 40.


----------



## monkyjib

ivana. said:


> Hello girls, I need your help! I'm planning to buy Bobby sneakers but I have one doubt, since all of my sneakers are size 38 ( mostly Italian designers) and I would order them in European sizing should I go for size up or they are true to size.. I'm confused since I've heard opposite advices




I'm a true EU37 and my Bobby is size 37. Hope that helps!


----------



## mrswinky

ivana. said:


> Hello girls, I need your help! I'm planning to buy Bobby sneakers but I have one doubt, since all of my sneakers are size 38 ( mostly Italian designers) and I would order them in European sizing should I go for size up or they are true to size.. I'm confused since I've heard opposite advices



My Bobby's are a 38 FR and I am normally a 37 EU/7 US. My foot measures approximately 24cm and they fit the 38 FR if that helps. I think the suede will stretch over time too.


----------



## ennna

monkyjib said:


> I'm a true EU37 and my Bobby is size 37. Hope that helps!



I'm usually a 37.5 or 38 (sometimes a 37 but not that often) and all my IM sneakers are a 38. So I would advise you to order your usual size, or when you're a half size order the first whole size up.


----------



## ivana.

Thank you girls so much... Al my sneakers are 38 and I want them in suede... My foot is pretty narrow so I hope(!) 38EU would work for me...


----------



## Zoe C

ivana. said:


> Hello girls, I need your help! I'm planning to buy Bobby sneakers but I have one doubt, since all of my sneakers are size 38 ( mostly Italian designers) and I would order them in European sizing should I go for size up or they are true to size.. I'm confused since I've heard opposite advices




Hi, to me it is the opposite to the other girls that answered. I am usually a 37 on my other shoes, for example my IM Dickers. But with the Bobby or the Basley, my size is really a 36, they are way to wide for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## monkyjib

I've been looking for black Bluebels for ages.. They seem to be sold out everywhere! Finally I score these in the Barneys sale


----------



## Icyss

Got my IM bekett sneakers today in Camel color. When I open the box, the smell of the calf leather is very pungent! It stinks! LOL&#128514;


----------



## jayne01

Do the sneakers stretch? I ordered the black/zebra Benetts in a 36 and 37 (I'm a US 5.5-6). The 36s are slightly snug, but I have lots of room in the 37s if I wear an athletic-weight sock (probably an inch at the toe). Is it better to get them a little snug or a little loose?


----------



## livethelake

Hi all...

I'm a novice when it comes to IM sneakers.  Are the bluebel's still available?  I have been trying to find a pair in taupe but no one seems to have them (actually it's hard to find bluebel's anywhere online)

I did see a couple of pairs on ebay but they look like there they are damaged (suede stained, rubbed) 

Any thoughts?  

thanks!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

livethelake said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I'm a novice when it comes to IM sneakers.  Are the bluebel's still available?  I have been trying to find a pair in taupe but no one seems to have them (actually it's hard to find bluebel's anywhere online)
> 
> I did see a couple of pairs on ebay but they look like there they are damaged (suede stained, rubbed)
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!


 
I bought one from Last Call in their new arrival event today for $360. Don't know if I want to keep them or not, need to try them with different outfits to see if they are "me" or not.


----------



## monkyjib

livethelake said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I'm a novice when it comes to IM sneakers.  Are the bluebel's still available?  I have been trying to find a pair in taupe but no one seems to have them (actually it's hard to find bluebel's anywhere online)
> 
> I did see a couple of pairs on ebay but they look like there they are damaged (suede stained, rubbed)
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!




They are harder to find now.. I, too, am late to the game. It's not impossible though. Keep looking and you will find! Have you considered Bobby? They are similar style and IMO a bit easier to find online (Farfetch, Forward, Matches, etc.)


----------



## livethelake

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I bought one from Last Call in their new arrival event today for $360. Don't know if I want to keep them or not, need to try them with different outfits to see if they are "me" or not.





monkyjib said:


> They are harder to find now.. I, too, am late to the game. It's not impossible though. Keep looking and you will find! Have you considered Bobby? They are similar style and IMO a bit easier to find online (Farfetch, Forward, Matches, etc.)



Thanks Amee and monky.  I'm pretty obsessed with the bluebels, I prefer the look of them over the bobby's.  They have a cleaner look to my eye.

Also wondering about size.  I wear a 40 in the caleen boots so I'm guessing I would take a 40 in the bluebels.  Guess I should read up on sizing in this thread.


----------



## livethelake

Looks like I might need a 41...

Frustrating, they are available on Selfridge's website but they won't ship them to the US


----------



## missnicoleeee

monkyjib said:


> I've been looking for black Bluebels for ages.. They seem to be sold out everywhere! Finally I score these in the Barneys sale
> View attachment 2648941



SO LUCKY YOU GOT THEM!!!!! I have been emailing and calling Barney's CS for the past week to order these same ones(my new Barney's card has not come in yet) and no one has replied to my email or picked up the phone!!! And now they're at an even DEEPER discount and sold out. I'm so sad 

Also, can you post a pic of how the shoes look from the side while worn?


----------



## monkyjib

missnicoleeee said:


> SO LUCKY YOU GOT THEM!!!!! I have been emailing and calling Barney's CS for the past week to order these same ones(my new Barney's card has not come in yet) and no one has replied to my email or picked up the phone!!! And now they're at an even DEEPER discount and sold out. I'm so sad
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can you post a pic of how the shoes look from the side while worn?




Yes! So glad I did!! I've been eyeing them like a hawk! Fatfetch still has the black ones 20% off (only size 36 & 39) Hope you will find them soon! Here are some side pics  IMO they look a bit chunkier than the Bobby.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi Ladies! I just went to Neiman Marcus Honolulu today and they had a table full of Marant Sneakers on sale! Most were $486 and today starts the additional 25% off


----------



## rdgldy

monkyjib said:


> I've been looking for black Bluebels for ages.. They seem to be sold out everywhere! Finally I score these in the Barneys sale
> View attachment 2648941


so cute!


----------



## missnicoleeee

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi Ladies! I just went to Neiman Marcus Honolulu today and they had a table full of Marant Sneakers on sale! Most were $486 and today starts the additional 25% off
> View attachment 2655432



Sweet!! Did they have any bluebels? Lol and how would I even order from out of state? Just call them?


----------



## missnicoleeee

monkyjib said:


> Yes! So glad I did!! I've been eyeing them like a hawk! Fatfetch still has the black ones 20% off (only size 36 & 39) Hope you will find them soon! Here are some side pics  IMO they look a bit chunkier than the Bobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2655389
> View attachment 2655390



Thanks those are super cute from the side! Makes me want them even more lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

missnicoleeee said:


> Sweet!! Did they have any bluebels? Lol and how would I even order from out of state? Just call them?




I think they had Bobbys but not bluebells. I didn't look too closely. I would call, they didn't seem too busy. And I think it's free shipping too.


----------



## monkyjib

rdgldy said:


> so cute!




Thank you.. They are so unbelievably comfortable too! &#128518;


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Are these sneakers going out of style, they seem to be available at a lot deeper discounts than the past.


----------



## HiromiT

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Are these sneakers going out of style, they seem to be available at a lot deeper discounts than the past.



They're definitely on the wane although I'm sure people will continue to wear them. IM herself doesn't wear hers anymore. http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/news...trainers-mean-she-cant-wear-them-anymore.html

What's more trendy is a lower profile sneaker, such as the Adidas Stan Smiths. IM made a version of the Stan Smiths for F/W 2014.


----------



## missnicoleeee

If anyone got the Bluebels(38) that were on sale from Barney's and plan on returning, let me know so I can stalk the site lol!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

HiromiT said:


> They're definitely on the wane although I'm sure people will continue to wear them. IM herself doesn't wear hers anymore. http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/news...trainers-mean-she-cant-wear-them-anymore.html
> 
> What's more trendy is a lower profile sneaker, such as the Adidas Stan Smiths. IM made a version of the Stan Smiths for F/W 2014.



I think they are kinda getting less cool.  My boyfriend just bought a pair on eBay that looked like they were worn once for $180 so if you don't have a pair and you do still want them they're pretty cheap now!


----------



## gymangel812

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Are these sneakers going out of style, they seem to be available at a lot deeper discounts than the past.


it would appear so, seeing as they're on sale everywhere. i think the more simple ones like bobby will always be in style. the becketts, etc are more out of style. that being said, i don't really care if they're in or out, i like them and i like the wedge because i'm short. i own 3 pairs of bobbys and just bought a pair of burts for a steal.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Yes, no way as desirable as they were two years ago. It was impossible to get them, always sold out. Now you can  get them in the sale in all sizes and colours. I love them still, always will because they add  are amazingly comfortable..


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LCNM at Allen Outlets has a black bekket in size 40.


----------



## Julide

HiromiT said:


> They're definitely on the wane although I'm sure people will continue to wear them. IM herself doesn't wear hers anymore. http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/news...trainers-mean-she-cant-wear-them-anymore.html
> 
> What's more trendy is a lower profile sneaker, such as the Adidas Stan Smiths. IM made a version of the Stan Smiths for F/W 2014.



Is there any pictures of the Fall 2014 shoes? TIA!!


----------



## HiromiT

Julide said:


> Is there any pictures of the Fall 2014 shoes? TIA!!



Luisaviaroma has lots of fall shoes (and clothes)! Here are screenshots of the sneakers. Reminiscent of Stan Smiths, no?


----------



## HiromiT

And leopard version.


----------



## mularice

HiromiT said:


> Luisaviaroma has lots of fall shoes (and clothes)! Here are screenshots of the sneakers. Reminiscent of Stan Smiths, no?




Gosh they really do look like Stan Smiths!


----------



## Julide

HiromiT said:


> Luisaviaroma has lots of fall shoes (and clothes)! Here are screenshots of the sneakers. Reminiscent of Stan Smiths, no?



Thank you *HiromiT*!!This seasons shoes look promising!!!


----------



## HiromiT

mularice said:


> Gosh they really do look like Stan Smiths!



If I can figure out Stan Smith sizing, I'd get them in a flash. The IM ones are pretty cool too but inspired and more $$$.



Julide said:


> Thank you *HiromiT*!!This seasons shoes look promising!!!



Post pics if you get any new goodies!


----------



## mularice

HiromiT said:


> If I can figure out Stan Smith sizing, I'd get them in a flash. The IM ones are pretty cool too but inspired and more $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics if you get any new goodies!




I had Stan Smiths lol I took my usual shoe size but they were a bit too snug. I find Adidas shoes really small compared to other brands. My Bekkets are EU 37 and my Stan Smiths ideally I needed EU 37.5
I'm not sure they do half sizes tthough.


----------



## HiromiT

mularice said:


> I had Stan Smiths lol I took my usual shoe size but they were a bit too snug. I find Adidas shoes really small compared to other brands. My Bekkets are EU 37 and my Stan Smiths ideally I needed EU 37.5
> I'm not sure they do half sizes tthough.


Did you have the original Stan Smiths from the 70s? I wonder if the sizing has changed because the handful of reviews that I've read say they fit a half to full size bigger. These are reviews by women but I wonder if they're wearing the men's version and having to convert from men's sizing.


----------



## mularice

HiromiT said:


> Did you have the original Stan Smiths from the 70s? I wonder if the sizing has changed because the handful of reviews that I've read say they fit a half to full size bigger. These are reviews by women but I wonder if they're wearing the men's version and having to convert from men's sizing.




No I bought mine around 2000? I buy either women's sizing or kids sizing usually. These were women's. Maybe it's just my feet but I find adidas shoes quite snug compared to other sneaker brands like Nike.


----------



## HiromiT

mularice said:


> No I bought mine around 2000? I buy either women's sizing or kids sizing usually. These were women's. Maybe it's just my feet but I find adidas shoes quite snug compared to other sneaker brands like Nike.


I ordered some black ones in 1/2 size smaller. They were discounted so I couldn't resist!


----------



## hedgwin99

I ordered a size 8 bluebell and size 9 Betty from Barney's today. I'm normally size 8... Would any of these fit my feet??


----------



## AEGIS

I am so surprised that these shoes now go on sale.  I remember when they sold out immediately.


----------



## hedgwin99

AEGIS said:


> I am so surprised that these shoes now go on sale.  I remember when they sold out immediately.




I was surprised as well but Barney's has these on sale and pretty good discount as well. I got these @ 60% off


----------



## ennna

AEGIS said:


> I am so surprised that these shoes now go on sale.  I remember when they sold out immediately.



Me too! I've seen some pairs marked down this season (in Europe), but only 30% and they were sold out in a few days. And mostly 36 or 40/41 (never my size, haha). 

I did sell my gris Beketts because I got a little tired of them and I bought the blue Burt as a replacement


----------



## Fufuberry

does anyone have a safe and effective way to clean the inside top of the beketts? The white leather has turned blue from wearing them with dark jeans which means I cant wear them with any lighter pants since the blue rubs off. TIA


----------



## rundsm

there is a EU 37 on barney's right now!! black bluebel's. wish it were my size in a 38... good luck to whoever can get the 37!!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=502735060&index=1


----------



## Andrini

Finally got it on sale, now I have to choose only 1, please help me decide


----------



## ennna

Andrini said:


> Finally got it on sale, now I have to choose only 1, please help me decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694639
> View attachment 2694640
> View attachment 2694641
> View attachment 2694642



Red!


----------



## Zoe C

Andrini said:


> Finally got it on sale, now I have to choose only 1, please help me decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694639
> View attachment 2694640
> View attachment 2694641
> View attachment 2694642




Agree! Get the red ones!!


----------



## everydaywei

I just bought the Burt sneakers in midnight from La Garconne in a size 38 (they're half price at the moment!). 

I'm a US size 7, I wear a 37 in the Acne pistol boots, a 38 in the Acne Star boots, foot measure just over 24cm. I really hope the Burts fit right and aren't too big, La Garconne advised sizing up. What do you guys think? Was 38 the right size to order?


----------



## Andrini

Thank you! I will get the Red. I got it 60 percent off.

Im size 7.5 and I bought the burt on 38 and it's perfect. I think you will be OK ordering the 38 although you're a size 7.


----------



## everydaywei

Andrini said:


> Thank you! I will get the Red. I got it 60 percent off.
> 
> Im size 7.5 and I bought the burt on 38 and it's perfect. I think you will be OK ordering the 38 although you're a size 7.


 
Thank you, I'm really looking forward to receiving them. I hope La Garconne send me the 38 as ordered and not 39. They state the sizes are IT, I hope that means they think the size as on the box and under the shoe is IT as I need ones with 38 on the soles. I'm a little worried they've done some funny conversion between FR and IT sizing. Can anyone shed light on this? When you order an IT 38 etc. from La Garconne, did you get a shoe with 38 etc. on the soles or did they give you the next number up? i.e. did they do some funny conversion like FR39=IT 38 = US8. Sorry, I'm having trouble explaining it! Hope it makes sense.


----------



## Icyss

Received this IM blue burt today! I got it at 60% off!&#128525;


----------



## everydaywei

Icyss said:


> Received this IM blue burt today! I got it at 60% off!&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696853


 
Those are beautiful! I was weighing up whether to get the blue or the black and ended up going with the black.


----------



## Icyss

everydaywei said:


> Those are beautiful! I was weighing up whether to get the blue or the black and ended up going with the black.




Thank you! Congrats on your new IM sneakers too!&#128144;


----------



## ennna

They don't convert, they just state the sole sizes as EU sizes. If you order a 38 (IT/EU whatever) you'll get a 38 on the sole. I didn't order from lagarconne, but this is how the other shops like net-a-porter and matches do it. 

REALLY lucky with those blue burts and the big discount!! I also have them, sold my gris Beketts and bought these instead.


----------



## Icyss

ennna said:


> They don't convert, they just state the sole sizes as EU sizes. If you order a 38 (IT/EU whatever) you'll get a 38 on the sole. I didn't order from lagarconne, but this is how the other shops like net-a-porter and matches do it.
> 
> REALLY lucky with those blue burts and the big discount!! I also have them, sold my gris Beketts and bought these instead.




Thank you!&#128144;


----------



## SLCsocialite

Where are the best places to get these on sale right now? I really want a pair now that they arent as popular haha, they are really flattering on my legs!


----------



## Andrini

SLCsocialite said:


> Where are the best places to get these on sale right now? I really want a pair now that they arent as popular haha, they are really flattering on my legs!




Try laGarconne and Forward by Eluse Walker, they were 50-60 percent off last week


----------



## Icyss

SLCsocialite said:


> Where are the best places to get these on sale right now? I really want a pair now that they arent as popular haha, they are really flattering on my legs!




Try browsing at Forward by Elyse Walker website. Good luck and Happy shopping!&#128144;


----------



## everydaywei

I got my burts today in midnight and oh my god, they are beautiful and fit perfect too! Thank you to this forum for helping me find the right size!!  I'm obsessed with Isabel Marant sneakers now and I definitely plan to get more. I was wondering if I'm a US 7, Size 37 in the Acne Pistols, 38 in the IM Burts/Bekett sneakers, what size should I get for the Blossoms, Bobby and Dicker boots? Thanks!


----------



## Zoe C

everydaywei said:


> I got my burts today in midnight and oh my god, they are beautiful and fit perfect too! Thank you to this forum for helping me find the right size!!  I'm obsessed with Isabel Marant sneakers now and I definitely plan to get more. I was wondering if I'm a US 7, Size 37 in the Acne Pistols, 38 in the IM Burts/Bekett sneakers, what size should I get for the Blossoms, Bobby and Dicker boots? Thanks!




Hi!! You are totally right! IM shoes are addictive!! 

I am usually a 37, but my Bobbys and my Basleys are a 36 after trying both 36 and 37 in the store (I find them really wide and this makes that I feel more comfy in a smaller size). My Dickers and my Towsons are 37, and they fit perfectly too (they are not as wide as the sneakers).

I hope this helps


----------



## everydaywei

Zoe C said:


> Hi!! You are totally right! IM shoes are addictive!!
> 
> I am usually a 37, but my Bobbys and my Basleys are a 36 after trying both 36 and 37 in the store (I find them really wide and this makes that I feel more comfy in a smaller size). My Dickers and my Towsons are 37, and they fit perfectly too (they are not as wide as the sneakers).
> 
> I hope this helps



Thanks  I think I'd be a 37 in the Dickers. La Garconne says the Blossoms run a size small, so if I'm normally a 37, should I go for the 38 as I did with the Burts? I couldn't find too much sizing info for the Blossoms on here. Also, I'm trying to find my Blossom size by going by sizing on the sole of the shoe regardless of whether it's IT or FR.


----------



## ennna

everydaywei said:


> I got my burts today in midnight and oh my god, they are beautiful and fit perfect too! Thank you to this forum for helping me find the right size!!  I'm obsessed with Isabel Marant sneakers now and I definitely plan to get more. I was wondering if I'm a US 7, Size 37 in the Acne Pistols, 38 in the IM Burts/Bekett sneakers, what size should I get for the Blossoms, Bobby and Dicker boots? Thanks!



Yay! Haha, I know the feeling, I own 5 pairs of the sneakers  I'm also a 37 in Acne Pistol boots and 38 in Burt and Bekett sneakers. My bobby sneakers are 38 too, I think they're the same in length as the Burts and Beketts so I would take the same size. You can tie them tighter or looser with the shoelaces... Blossoms are pretty much the same model, so would take a 38 for those too.


----------



## everydaywei

ennna said:


> Yay! Haha, I know the feeling, I own 5 pairs of the sneakers  I'm also a 37 in Acne Pistol boots and 38 in Burt and Bekett sneakers. My bobby sneakers are 38 too, I think they're the same in length as the Burts and Beketts so I would take the same size. You can tie them tighter or looser with the shoelaces... Blossoms are pretty much the same model, so would take a 38 for those too.



Thank you! Major shoe envy by the way! Haha


----------



## everydaywei

Also, la garçonne says the bobby and Betty run true to size but it says the blossoms fit a size smaller, any comments on those sizing tips? I thought the three shoes were similar.


----------



## Bitten

OOOH I am late on this trend but I have just taken the plunge and purchased these beautiful Bobbys from Matches:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/204133

I went the Bobbys because this is my first venture into wedge sneakers and I'm not able to try any on close to where I live - I feel these are a safe first effort!

I am loving the concept of a shoe that you can wear in all those annoying 'should be wearing practical/comfortable shoes' scenarios (soooooo frequent when you're in a relationship for some reason "Yes, I love going for long walks" "Oh yay, farmer's market at 6am!" "Your brother's farm is divine, let's go walk through this sodden field because it'll be FUN!"  ) but still look reasonably stylish  

When I get them, I may upgrade to these bad boys which have totally stolen my heart, but I need convincing that my stumpy little legs can work them properly  :

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/204155

And then there's these for my trip to Chicago in December this year:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...shearling-lined-leather-concealed-wedge-boots


----------



## iheartorange

Andrini said:


> Finally got it on sale, now I have to choose only 1, please help me decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694639
> View attachment 2694640
> View attachment 2694641
> View attachment 2694642



I just received mine in the same exact camel/white ones.  did you end up returning yours?  I can't decide to keep or not, i feel like my legs are so short and with these, they make my legs even shorter and not sure if these are still in trend.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Icyss said:


> Try browsing at Forward by Elyse Walker website. Good luck and Happy shopping!&#128144;





Andrini said:


> Try laGarconne and Forward by Eluse Walker, they were 50-60 percent off last week



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Does anyone have the new bonny? They're absolutely amazing.


----------



## am2022

Hi guys.. loving the energy here... i only have old becketts and bobbys.. but is eyeing a pair of burts for my sister as a gift...
those that own both the older becketts and the newer burts ( particularly the red ones - which in my opinion BTW is the prettiest red wedge sneakers that marant came out with- but enough for me ugh) can you chime in with the sizing???
thanks ladies!


----------



## babyyorkie

Icyss said:


> Received this IM blue burt today! I got it at 60% off!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696853


Blue ones are amazing  congrats


----------



## tnt134

amacasa said:


> Hi guys.. loving the energy here... i only have old becketts and bobbys.. but is eyeing a pair of burts for my sister as a gift...
> those that own both the older becketts and the newer burts ( particularly the red ones - which in my opinion BTW is the prettiest red wedge sneakers that marant came out with- but enough for me ugh) can you chime in with the sizing???
> thanks ladies!



I have just received my very first pair of IM bekkett in size 36FR, I'm normally a size 4/34IT, sometime I can get away with size 5/35IT. As many ladies from here suggested France sizing is one down from Italy sizing so I went ahead and ordered 36FR ( as size 35FR sold out) . Luckily, the shoe is only a bit loose and i can get away with it. i think 35FR would be too small with socks.In general I can say FR sizing is one size smaller compared to IT sizing. So make sure you ask the seller which size they are preferred to before purchasing the shoe.


----------



## Icyss

babyyorkie said:


> Blue ones are amazing  congrats




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## ennna

amacasa said:


> Hi guys.. loving the energy here... i only have old becketts and bobbys.. but is eyeing a pair of burts for my sister as a gift...
> those that own both the older becketts and the newer burts ( particularly the red ones - which in my opinion BTW is the prettiest red wedge sneakers that marant came out with- but enough for me ugh) can you chime in with the sizing???
> thanks ladies!



I'm a 38 in all the sneakers, my gris Beketts (pretty old) feel exactly the same as the Burts and all the others!


----------



## rosewang924

Does anybody know anything about the *Betty Calfskin Velvet Leather Sneaker, I just bought the black in size 36, I'm a size 6 in sneakers.  Do you think they will fit okay?  This is first pair of IM, do you think black is too boring?  Please help and thank you.

*I tried to attach a picture, don't know why it didn't work.


----------



## rosewang924

everydaywei said:


> Also, la garçonne says the bobby and Betty run true to size but it says the blossoms fit a size smaller, any comments on those sizing tips? I thought the three shoes were similar.


So, do you think if you are a size 6 in sneakers in general, you should get 36/6 in the bettys, I'm afraid to order from la garçonne because it is final sale. Forward by Elyse Walker are a little more but at least you can return if it doesn't fit. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## imlvholic

Bergdorf got so much IM sneackers, Bobbies, Bekketts on sale for 60% off, a lot of colors. My friend just bought a pair & I got 2 Hayley sandals (black & brown). How can I resist the price, $210. Then she went back to get black Hayleys too, though she wanted the brown as well, but was Sold out. They're just extremely comfortable.


----------



## rosewang924

imlvholic said:


> Bergdorf got so much IM sneackers, Bobbies, Bekketts on sale for 60% off, a lot of colors. My friend just bought a pair & I got 2 Hayley sandals (black & brown). How can I resist the price, $210. Then she went back to get black Hayleys too, though she wanted the brown as well, but was Sold out. They're just extremely comfortable.




Which Bergdorf?  I might give them a call. Thank you.


----------



## rosewang924

Barneys.com has black bluebels on sale now.


----------



## gymangel812

rosewang924 said:


> Which Bergdorf?  I might give them a call. Thank you.


there's only one bergdorf (in nyc).


----------



## imlvholic

rosewang924 said:


> Which Bergdorf?  I might give them a call. Thank you.


At 5th Ave, NY


----------



## indi3r4

imlvholic said:


> Bergdorf got so much IM sneackers, Bobbies, Bekketts on sale for 60% off, a lot of colors. My friend just bought a pair & I got 2 Hayley sandals (black & brown). How can I resist the price, $210. Then she went back to get black Hayleys too, though she wanted the brown as well, but was Sold out. They're just extremely comfortable.



do you remember if they have any 40 or 41?


----------



## imlvholic

indi3r4 said:


> do you remember if they have any 40 or 41?


They had so much IM sneakers still on sale racks. I think they still have your sizes, maybe you should give them a call. I have an SA #if you need it, just let me know.


----------



## rosewang924

imlvholic said:


> Bergdorf got so much IM sneackers, Bobbies, Bekketts on sale for 60% off, a lot of colors. My friend just bought a pair & I got 2 Hayley sandals (black & brown). How can I resist the price, $210. Then she went back to get black Hayleys too, though she wanted the brown as well, but was Sold out. They're just extremely comfortable.




Thank you, thank you, I have a couple of pairs coming to me.


----------



## Calisto2

imlvholic said:


> Bergdorf got so much IM sneackers, Bobbies, Bekketts on sale for 60% off, a lot of colors. My friend just bought a pair & I got 2 Hayley sandals (black & brown). How can I resist the price, $210. Then she went back to get black Hayleys too, though she wanted the brown as well, but was Sold out. They're just extremely comfortable.


Did you happen to see if they have any Haley sandals in a 37? I have the Holdens but like the platform of the Hayley!


----------



## imlvholic

Calisto2 said:


> Did you happen to see if they have any Haley sandals in a 37? I have the Holdens but like the platform of the Hayley!


They had sz 8, 10 & 11 left last week. You should give them a call. Hayleys are the most comfortable sandals that I've ever tried on, it feels like a down comforter on your feet  It's so easy to wear with anything. I can wear it all day, everyday. My friend bought the black & can't stop thanking me for telling her about it, now she wants the brown too, but sold out on her size.

Goodluck.


----------



## Calisto2

imlvholic said:


> They had sz 8, 10 & 11 left last week. You should give them a call. Hayleys are the most comfortable sandals that I've ever tried on, it feels like a down comforter on your feet  It's so easy to wear with anything. I can wear it all day, everyday. My friend bought the black & can't stop thanking me for telling her about it, now she wants the brown too, but sold out on her size.
> 
> Goodluck.


Thanks for the info, unfortunately BG only has sz 11 left, so any lucky ladies who wear a sz 11 call NOW! Bummed I missed out on them at 60% off but the SA was very nice and took my info down in case a pair comes back.


----------



## imlvholic

Calisto2 said:


> Thanks for the info, unfortunately BG only has sz 11 left, so any lucky ladies who wear a sz 11 call NOW! Bummed I missed out on them at 60% off but the SA was very nice and took my info down in case a pair comes back.


Try lagarcone.com, I think they still have your size. They're a little more at $280, but still a deal in my opinion for a sandal as comfortable as this. Just make sure of your size, since there sale is final. I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## imlvholic




----------



## Harper Quinn

Really glad this thread is alive and kicking! I got into the wedge sneakers this year and bought 3 pairs, bluebels in black and bobbys in navy suede and wine! Love them all!! 
Glad so many of you are sharing the


----------



## everydaywei

I got a pair of Blossoms in black suede and tiger pony hair off la garconne, they're arriving today. I hope the fit is right! Very excited


----------



## everydaywei

I got my blossoms today! They're amazing!! Totally obsessed with IM shoes now haha. Just wanted to comment to say that so far la garçonne has been really accurate in the sizing tips. I took their advice and sized up with the blossoms and they're a perfect fit. They fit the same as the Burts and Beketts. I'm a US 7 and got these in a 38.


----------



## rosewang924

Hi everyone, received my IM, black bluebel and brown bobby, both on sale, I can only keep one, which one do you like?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## luckybunny

Bobby looks less chunky and defines ur ankle nicely


----------



## GLuxeLady

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2710239
> View attachment 2710240
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, received my IM, black bluebel and brown bobby, both on sale, I can only keep one, which one do you like?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.




I like the brown Bobby's. They do flatter the ankles better.


----------



## ennna

luckybunny said:


> Bobby looks less chunky and defines ur ankle nicely



I agree! I'd keep the Bobbys! Nice color too.


----------



## BabyDollChic

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2710239
> View attachment 2710240
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, received my IM, black bluebel and brown bobby, both on sale, I can only keep one, which one do you like?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.




I love your bobby's!! Where did you find them on sale?

Edit: If anyone sees a pair of the bobby's on sale in a size 6 in any color, please let me know!


----------



## rosewang924

BabyDollChic said:


> I love your bobby's!! Where did you find them on sale?
> 
> Edit: If anyone sees a pair of the bobby's on sale in a size 6 in any color, please let me know!


Bergdorf Goodman, NYC, call them, they had a few last week when I called.  Good Luck!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

BabyDollChic said:


> I love your bobby's!! Where did you find them on sale?
> 
> Edit: If anyone sees a pair of the bobby's on sale in a size 6 in any color, please let me know!




I think I saw some on sale at Neiman Marcus Honolulu last week but they were still around $325? I know they weren't $250. I think they mark down slower here &#128546;


----------



## BabyDollChic

rosewang924 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman, NYC, call them, they had a few last week when I called.  Good Luck!!




Thanks so much! I got the Bobby's in brown as well! They had a brown and camel in my size, which kind of looked similar in photos, but I'm hoping I made the right call with the brown.


----------



## rosewang924

BabyDollChic said:


> Thanks so much! I got the Bobby's in brown as well! They had a brown and camel in my size, which kind of looked similar in photos, but I'm hoping I made the right call with the brown.




So happy for you. Yes, the SA also texted me photos of the 2 colors, the brown one is 
lighter than the camel, I think the brown is a better color.  I'll probably be keeping the brown ones.


----------



## jav821

imlvholic said:


> Bergdorf got so much IM sneackers, Bobbies, Bekketts on sale for 60% off, a lot of colors. My friend just bought a pair & I got 2 Hayley sandals (black & brown). How can I resist the price, $210. Then she went back to get black Hayleys too, though she wanted the brown as well, but was Sold out. They're just extremely comfortable.




Thank you imlvholic got me a pair of bobbys fo 60% off.


----------



## ncch

What do people think about the basleys?  Does anyone here have them?  Are they comfortable?  I didn't really like the look of them at first but they're kinda growing on me for some reason and I like that they have the zipper in the back.. 

Were these seasonal?  I can't seem to find these anywhere online.  Lagarconne has them but not in my size.


----------



## Zoe C

I have them on Taupe, and they really go with EVERYTHING, either casual or a little more fashion. They do a great job on my legs too  I really like them.

I don't know if they were seasonal, I bought mine last year.


----------



## ncch

Zoe C said:


> I have them on Taupe, and they really go with EVERYTHING, either casual or a little more fashion. They do a great job on my legs too  I really like them.
> 
> I don't know if they were seasonal, I bought mine last year.



Thanks!  I'm glad to hear they look good and go with everything.  Taupe is prob the color I will get also.

I was just looking at these online and you know how the suede is perforated - is it lined underneath?  I'm just wondering if they're gonna be cold to wear in the fall / winter?


----------



## Zoe C

ncch said:


> Thanks!  I'm glad to hear they look good and go with everything.  Taupe is prob the color I will get also.
> 
> I was just looking at these online and you know how the suede is perforated - is it lined underneath?  I'm just wondering if they're gonna be cold to wear in the fall / winter?




There's nothing underneath the suede (which is actually really thin). I don't know how's the weather where you live but for me (a lot of snow in winter) they're not for cold or rainy days. Nice for spring, summer or fall, but definitelly not for winter. Maybe in places with better weather though...


----------



## ncch

Zoe C said:


> There's nothing underneath the suede (which is actually really thin). I don't know how's the weather where you live but for me (a lot of snow in winter) they're not for cold or rainy days. Nice for spring, summer or fall, but definitelly not for winter. Maybe in places with better weather though...



Yeah it gets really cold and snowy here during the winter so might not be able to wear them in the winter.  Maybe I'll just wear them in the fall until it gets really cold and i have to start wearing boots.  Now I just have to find them in my size.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Zoe C

ncch said:


> Yeah it gets really cold and snowy here during the winter so might not be able to wear them in the winter.  Maybe I'll just wear them in the fall until it gets really cold and i have to start wearing boots.  Now I just have to find them in my size.  Thanks for your reply!




Hope you find them soon!! My pleasure to help!!


----------



## attrapereve

my Marant arrived today!

Got it from Forwardforward, it's on sale now! and i paid less than $300 with 15% off using their mobile app.

Love the color alot


----------



## swb

Hello all!! I just got the Betty in midnight.  Does anyone know if the midnight color is a very dark navy or is it black? I thought it was navy but my fiancé swears that it is black!! Help!

This is the shoe I got 

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&product=ISAB-WZ85 

TIA!!


----------



## djsmom

swb said:


> Hello all!! I just got the Betty in midnight.  Does anyone know if the midnight color is a very dark navy or is it black? I thought it was navy but my fiancé swears that it is black!! Help!
> 
> This is the shoe I got
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&product=ISAB-WZ85
> 
> TIA!!




The leather is navy and the suede is black.


----------



## Zoe C

ncch said:


> Yeah it gets really cold and snowy here during the winter so might not be able to wear them in the winter.  Maybe I'll just wear them in the fall until it gets really cold and i have to start wearing boots.  Now I just have to find them in my size.  Thanks for your reply!




I've just seen them in www.thecornerberlin.de They have them in Taupe, anthracite, brown and chalk for 395


----------



## rosewang924

swb said:


> Hello all!! I just got the Betty in midnight.  Does anyone know if the midnight color is a very dark navy or is it black? I thought it was navy but my fiancé swears that it is black!! Help!
> 
> This is the shoe I got
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&product=ISAB-WZ85
> 
> TIA!!


i actually bought these and returned them because i found another pair at a cheaper price, they looked black to me.


----------



## swb

rosewang924 said:


> i actually bought these and returned them because i found another pair at a cheaper price, they looked black to me.


 
I think the leather is navy and the suede is black, what djsmom said above.  What price did you find them for? I got them at Bergdorf in NYC for $279. 

Bergdorf had Bettys in midnight and I also saw a bright purple pair.  They had a lot of the ones with the velcro straps (sorry I am new to IM- don't know the name of the shoe!).  They had those in a beige-y color, camo, and a few other colors as well. These were all 60% discounted


----------



## rosewang924

swb said:


> I think the leather is navy and the suede is black, what djsmom said above.  What price did you find them for? I got them at Bergdorf in NYC for $279.
> 
> Bergdorf had Bettys in midnight and I also saw a bright purple pair.  They had a lot of the ones with the velcro straps (sorry I am new to IM- don't know the name of the shoe!).  They had those in a beige-y color, camo, and a few other colors as well. These were all 60% discounted


yes, bergdorf $279.  i bought the bobby's in beige.


----------



## ncch

Zoe C said:


> I've just seen them in www.thecornerberlin.de They have them in Taupe, anthracite, brown and chalk for 395



So nice of you to remember and post this!  Thanks!  I'm going to try to figure out how much taxes are going to be to ship here.


----------



## Zoe C

ncch said:


> So nice of you to remember and post this!  Thanks!  I'm going to try to figure out how much taxes are going to be to ship here.




I hope you can get them!!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hello to all,

Not sure if I am positing in the correct forum. I apologize in advance if I am!

I just purchased these isabel marants  bobby in black and just wanted to make sure they were authentic:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...rVRmFeYWldrBmQiE1Xnjo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Ilgin

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Not sure if I am positing in the correct forum. I apologize in advance if I am!
> 
> I just purchased these isabel marants  bobby in black and just wanted to make sure they were authentic:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...rVRmFeYWldrBmQiE1Xnjo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



They look good.


----------



## loubie99

Just scored the black bluebels at the neiman's outlet today for $187!!!! I still can't believe it. They were marked $312 and on the extra 40% off rack (by mistake), so they gave me the discount!! Same with a pair of manolos which I scored for $330 and a pair of YSL boots for $270!!! thank you to whoever put all the shoes on the wrong rack haha!


----------



## rosewang924

loubie99 said:


> Just scored the black bluebels at the neiman's outlet today for $187!!!! I still can't believe it. They were marked $312 and on the extra 40% off rack (by mistake), so they gave me the discount!! Same with a pair of manolos which I scored for $330 and a pair of YSL boots for $270!!! thank you to whoever put all the shoes on the wrong rack haha!


wow, congrats, those are great prices.


----------



## meowmeow94

loulourella said:


> my Marant arrived today!
> 
> Got it from Forwardforward, it's on sale now! and i paid less than $300 with 15% off using their mobile app.
> 
> Love the color alot



I just got mine just the same way that you did  thank you for the awesome tip, loulourella! 
I actually bought a really similar pair at Barneys .But when I saw your post I decided to let them go =) 
The forum is such a great place for ladies who love shopping, just like us!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Ilgin said:


> They look good.



Hi! Thank you so much for authenticating them! I just received these and would like to know from you or anyone else on the forum how can I take out the stains on the shoes? I know the seller said they were new..slightly disappointed because the listing didn't indicate that =(  You can't see it unless I tie them..but still it's the fact it's there =(

pictures can be seen here:

http://www.yogile.com/s2l5am1b#41s

thank you in advance!


----------



## Summer sunshine

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for authenticating them! I just received these and would like to know from you or anyone else on the forum how can I take out the stains on the shoes? I know the seller said they were new..slightly disappointed because the listing didn't indicate that =(  You can't see it unless I tie them..but still it's the fact it's there =(
> 
> pictures can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.yogile.com/s2l5am1b#41s
> 
> thank you in advance!




It depends on what the stain is..not clear in the pics...but looks like it might brush off. Otherwise you could try a soft damp cloth. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Summer sunshine said:


> It depends on what the stain is..not clear in the pics...but looks like it might brush off. Otherwise you could try a soft damp cloth. Good luck and congrats!



Hi,

Thank you for your quick,nice,and helpful response!  It is beyond appreciated! I apologize for the unclear pictures. I was in a rush to post here as I kind of disappointed that they looked to be at least worn(saw some blue denim transfer on the inside)but then I looked at the amount I purchased them  for and decided I won't be a headache to the seller for leaving out major details! LOL! I have taken pictures of the stain that can be seen here:
http://www.yogile.com/b6dv0z4q#41s

 I tried to brush it off,not going away. It appears to be some kind of stain/mark. Not 100% sure. I will try a soft damp cloth! *crosses fingers that it works*Thank you!


----------



## Summer sunshine

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your quick,nice,and helpful response!  It is beyond appreciated! I apologize for the unclear pictures. I was in a rush to post here as I kind of disappointed that they looked to be at least worn(saw some blue denim transfer on the inside)but then I looked at the amount I purchased them  for and decided I won't be a headache to the seller for leaving out major details! LOL! I have taken pictures of the stain that can be seen here:
> http://www.yogile.com/b6dv0z4q#41s
> 
> I tried to brush it off,not going away. It appears to be some kind of stain/mark. Not 100% sure. I will try a soft damp cloth! *crosses fingers that it works*Thank you!



I have denim transfer on my Khaki Bobbys and I just remembered that I read that a nail file could remove some of it. Or a rubber? Haven't tried them myself tho.......


----------



## missnicoleeee

So I was able to snag the Bluebel's but in a size 37/7. I figured I would give it a try since I'm a 7.5 and there are no half sizes.. I'm very sad to say it's a bit tight and will be returning it to Barney's  does anybody know if there's any sz 38 anywhere?


----------



## luxebaglover

Hi, could someone please explain me the main difference between the burt, bekket & basket isabel marant sneakers? I am about to make a purchase in burgundy color but the burt ones are more reddish than the basket style. I am getting all confused with the names. Why is the same style named differently? 
I'll appreciate your help!


----------



## ennna

luxebaglover said:


> Hi, could someone please explain me the main difference between the burt, bekket & basket isabel marant sneakers? I am about to make a purchase in burgundy color but the burt ones are more reddish than the basket style. I am getting all confused with the names. Why is the same style named differently?
> I'll appreciate your help!



I'm not sure about the basket, but I think that's just the general term that Isabel Marant uses instead of 'sneaker'. So they're all baskets? The Burt and Bekett are the same, Bekett is just the older seasons name, although I think current season sneakers are still sometimes called Bekett. I own the Burt and Bekett and they're really the same. Are you buying the one with the cream cushion? Are these the ones?


----------



## luxebaglover

Thank you ennna! I appreciate your answer.  Yes, they are the same ones. The only concern I have is the "burgundy color". In my mind burgundy is more like a wine color. But this seem to be a more reddish. Is that correct?


----------



## loubie99

Hi ladies, I've worn my new pair about twice now and it's just a little tight in the toe area. Also it feels a little uncomfortable around the ankle (on the inside). Has anyone had these issues and do the shoes get more comfortable after breaking them in??


----------



## ennna

luxebaglover said:


> Thank you ennna! I appreciate your answer.  Yes, they are the same ones. The only concern I have is the "burgundy color". In my mind burgundy is more like a wine color. But this seem to be a more reddish. Is that correct?



Yes they're lighter! But darker than just normal red. Have you tried googling them to find more pictures of the colour? try searching with "burgundy burt" as style and colour name. I think they'll be easy to wear even though they're not really dark burgundy!



loubie99 said:


> Hi ladies, I've worn my new pair about twice now and it's just a little tight in the toe area. Also it feels a little uncomfortable around the ankle (on the inside). Has anyone had these issues and do the shoes get more comfortable after breaking them in??



Is the toe area tight width or length wise? Width will stretch, but length will not... My toes hit the front in my oldest Beketts, probably because they've stretched in width and my foot slides forward (sold those by the way). At the ankle, do you mean that the velcro cuts your skin? Some of my pairs have that issue, but only when that part hits bare skin. I might try to cut the sharp edges. Overall, the shoes will stretch and you've only worn them twice so they probably haven't stretched that much yet.


----------



## Ilgin

ennna said:


> *I'm not sure about the basket, but I think that's just the general term that Isabel Marant uses instead of 'sneaker'. So they're all baskets?* The Burt and Bekett are the same, Bekett is just the older seasons name, although I think current season sneakers are still sometimes called Bekett. I own the Burt and Bekett and they're really the same. Are you buying the one with the cream cushion? Are these the ones?



I never thought about that but this totally makes sense. High tops are called 'over basket' and low tops like Betty and Bobby are simply 'basket'.


----------



## afsweet

Finally managed to get a pair of IM wedge sneakers on sale! I always hesitated to buy online without trying them IRL first, so this weekend I went to bergdorfs and scored a pair of bobbys in a brown/olive color. including tax, I paid about $300. I was surprised that they still had 36 and 37s in stock!


----------



## rosewang924

stephc005 said:


> Finally managed to get a pair of IM wedge sneakers on sale! I always hesitated to buy online without trying them IRL first, so this weekend I went to bergdorfs and scored a paid of bobbys in a brown/olive color. including tax, I paid about $300. I was surprised that they still had 36 and 37s in stock!


Wow, I bought bobbys from Bergdorf, on sale, in late July.  I'm very surprised that they still have shoes on sale.  Lucky you.


----------



## cheburashka73

loulourella said:


> my Marant arrived today!
> 
> Got it from Forwardforward, it's on sale now! and i paid less than $300 with 15% off using their mobile app.
> 
> Love the color alot




Got exactly same color like urs in july, in mathesfashion.com &#128516; was 50% and additional 20% off with a code , paid around 165 euro, don't know how much in USD. And love it so much, got another one in green&#128539; 
But i really love this color.


----------



## cheburashka73

Here is the green one , sorry ladies for the mess in the background &#128521;  ATTACH]2738505[/ATTACH]


----------



## luxebaglover

Has someone seen this style? In 36 and in sale from a legit website or store?


----------



## fuyumi

My very first pair.. totally excited while waiting for it to arrive. The colour is simply stunning and I hope to score another pair soon.


----------



## lp1021

Hi I was hoping someone could help me out with these shoes. I ordered them and just wanted someone elses opinion to reassure me that they are authentic so that if they are not I can file a case with ebay and not get scammed out of my money. All help is appreciated! Thank you &#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	











Item: Isabel Marant Suede Multicolor Hidden Wedge Sneakers
Item Id: 181504161006 
Item link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181504161006


----------



## QTbebe

loulourella said:


> my Marant arrived today!
> 
> Got it from Forwardforward, it's on sale now! and i paid less than $300 with 15% off using their mobile app.
> 
> Love the color alot




So lucky! That's the exact colors I want, I wish I could find them on sale.


----------



## ennna

lp1021 said:


> Hi I was hoping someone could help me out with these shoes. I ordered them and just wanted someone elses opinion to reassure me that they are authentic so that if they are not I can file a case with ebay and not get scammed out of my money. All help is appreciated! Thank you &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758732
> View attachment 2758733
> View attachment 2758734
> View attachment 2758736
> View attachment 2758737
> View attachment 2758738
> View attachment 2758739
> View attachment 2758740
> 
> 
> Item: Isabel Marant Suede Multicolor Hidden Wedge Sneakers
> Item Id: 181504161006
> Item link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181504161006



I'm sorry, but they look fake to me. I have a few pairs of Beketts (the new Willow) and the model of the ones on your picture just looks off. I'm assuming you hid the cushion on the inside of the shoe?


----------



## sydgirl

^ agree  something looks 'off'  
I own 2 pairs & these just don't look right.... Where is the cushioned 'tongue'?? Is it hidden/tucked away?? A few other things don't look right either... Sorry


----------



## lp1021

sydgirl said:


> ^ agree  something looks 'off'
> I own 2 pairs & these just don't look right.... Where is the cushioned 'tongue'?? Is it hidden/tucked away?? A few other things don't look right either... Sorry




To be honest, the ebay pictures are better than the shoes in real life:


----------



## dodgygirl

I would highly suggest opening a case. Compared to the three pairs that I have, it seems the quality of these ones are not up to par.
Does the seller have a return option? I bought a pair from eBay once and knew immediately from the look, feel and smell that they were not authentic. I contacted the seller and they accepted the return.
See what happens if you contact the seller first.
Hope that helps. Good luck with it. Authentic first next time


----------



## lp1021

dodgygirl said:


> I would highly suggest opening a case. Compared to the three pairs that I have, it seems the quality of these ones are not up to par.
> Does the seller have a return option? I bought a pair from eBay once and knew immediately from the look, feel and smell that they were not authentic. I contacted the seller and they accepted the return.
> See what happens if you contact the seller first.
> Hope that helps. Good luck with it. Authentic first next time




I opened one up today, as I had reached out to the seller last night and she said she couldn't provide me with any authentication. Its funny you mention that, the first thing that I noticed was a weird scent!


----------



## dodgygirl

lp1021 said:


> I opened one up today, as I had reached out to the seller last night and she said she couldn't provide me with any authentication. Its funny you mention that, the first thing that I noticed was a weird scent!



Yes the smell is not pleasant at all! Hope it all goes well and hope you get a lovely pair soon


----------



## attrapereve

meowmeow94 said:


> I just got mine just the same way that you did  thank you for the awesome tip, loulourella!
> I actually bought a really similar pair at Barneys .But when I saw your post I decided to let them go =)
> The forum is such a great place for ladies who love shopping, just like us!



You're most welcome!

Would love to see you on them! please post pic! (;


----------



## attrapereve

cheburashka73 said:


> Got exactly same color like urs in july, in mathesfashion.com &#128516; was 50% and additional 20% off with a code , paid around 165 euro, don't know how much in USD. And love it so much, got another one in green&#128539;
> But i really love this color.



wow! that's really such a good deal! lucky you haha! (:

Yes, I'm loving this color too but we need to be really careful when wearing them


----------



## attrapereve

QTbebe said:


> So lucky! That's the exact colors I want, I wish I could find them on sale.



aww ): I hope you will find them soon! they're really awesome sneakers!


----------



## Petitelpg

cheburashka73 said:


> Here is the green one , sorry ladies for the mess in the background &#128521;  ATTACH]2738505[/ATTACH]




I got the same colour from the same website and with the same discount! Love them so much!! &#128522;


----------



## myown

lp1021 said:


> To be honest, the ebay pictures are better than the shoes in real life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759188
> View attachment 2759189
> View attachment 2759190
> View attachment 2759191
> View attachment 2759192
> View attachment 2759193
> View attachment 2759194
> View attachment 2759195
> View attachment 2759196



can anyone compare these photos with authentic ones? (like posting the same spot with authentic ones)


----------



## culgal

cheburashka73 said:


> Here is the green one , sorry ladies for the mess in the background &#128521;  ATTACH]2738505[/ATTACH]




Very cute! I ordered the red ones, eyeing this color as well!


----------



## culgal

Does anyone know if BG has any more sale sneakers left?


----------



## Andrini

Outnet.com has bluebell and beckett on sale below $300! Hurry go get it all sizes were available earlier.


----------



## gagabag

How r the sizing for bluebells? Do u prefer that over becketts?
I am US8 bit thinking of getting my first IM wedge. Thanks all!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

http://oi57.tinypic.com/25k0935.jpghi to all,

are isabel marant pony over basket bennet suppose to have a made in portugal eka 39 stamp?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> http://oi57.tinypic.com/25k0935.jpghi to all,
> 
> are isabel marant pony over basket bennet suppose to have a made in portugal eka 39 stamp?




whoops sorry. double post. picture not showing up.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Just got my first pair at Nordstrom Rack! So far they're pretty comfy!


----------



## Zoe C

Hello girls!
Do you know how the fitting of the Burts is compared to Bobbys or Basleys? I took a smaller size than usual in those two (i'm usually a 37 but it felt really loose so I found 36 to be perfect for me). Do you know if it is similar with the Burts or becketts? Does anyone has both styles? 
Tnx!


----------



## ennna

Zoe C said:


> Hello girls!
> Do you know how the fitting of the Burts is compared to Bobbys or Basleys? I took a smaller size than usual in those two (i'm usually a 37 but it felt really loose so I found 36 to be perfect for me). Do you know if it is similar with the Burts or becketts? Does anyone has both styles?
> Tnx!



I have the Bobby, Burt, Bekett, Brian and Baltimore, haha! I took a 38 in all of these and they're perfect. I'm usually a 37.5 so I didn't size down like you did, but I'd advise you to take your usual IM sneaker size (36).


----------



## Zoe C

Really thank you for the advice! It was just what I needed to know.


----------



## pr1nc355

After buying IM clothes and boots, I resisted buying IM sneakers, but came across a pair of Bekketts at a great price in a store where I have a credit big enough so that I can get them "free".  They're a 37.  

I have: Jenny in 39 (it's big; 38 would be ideal, but I find that it's easy to walk in the 39s for a long time cuz they're so roomy); Dickers in 38; Crisi & Caleen in 37.

Would I be SOL with the Bekketts in 37?  Do they stretch at all?


----------



## little_j

Hi all, 

Just wondering if i could get some help please 
I ordered some bobby sneakers from matches. I first ordered a size 40 because I thought that was my size and then a few days later after some research I ordered a size 39. This was while i was overseas. I got back yesterday and am trying them on now and have noticed that the size 40 are so much more of a nice shade of black than the 39. But 39 is my size. 

The 39s seem faded while the color of the 40s look just so much nicer and not so beat up if that makes sense. I will try and post a picture. 

Should I just keep them even though they are not as black as the other size. I love them so much and they are just so comfy! Any insight will be much appreciated


----------



## elbow

Got these for Christmas. I think they're Bekett? Ordered from the outnet. I am in love! So comfy. &#128525;


----------



## ntn_

Scored these beauties for 50% off! 







By the way, it seems like this thread is slowly dying. Do you guys think the IM sneakers are 'out of style'? I still love mine nonetheless!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ntn_ said:


> Scored these beauties for 50% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it seems like this thread is slowly dying. Do you guys think the IM sneakers are 'out of style'? I still love mine nonetheless!



I don't like them anymore _only _ because they have been copied my cheap brands now like Steven madden, forever 21 etc. It's a turn off for me.


----------



## elbow

IDK, I really like the IM sneakers. They are so comfortable!


----------



## etyc

Am still wearing them a lot but not as excited as before.  Love the fact that they are comfy and they can make me a few inches taller.  More functional instead.




ntn_ said:


> By the way, it seems like this thread is slowly dying. Do you guys think the IM sneakers are 'out of style'? I still love mine nonetheless!


----------



## little_j

I just bought two pairs of Bobbys recently in Taupe and Black and have been wearing them nonstop. They were at such a good sale price at 60% and 50% off so I bought them. I don't think I would ever pay full price for them though.


----------



## ntn_

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I don't like them anymore _only _ because they have been copied my cheap brands now like Steven madden, forever 21 etc. It's a turn off for me.


Very true. But to me it seems that the cheaper brands aren't putting out IM lookalikes as much as they used to. I remember two years ago when Zara had a lot of lookalikes in their collection. I still think the original ones look way better


----------



## lilypants

little_j said:


> I just bought two pairs of Bobbys recently in Taupe and Black and have been wearing them nonstop. They were at such a good sale price at 60% and 50% off so I bought them. I don't think I would ever pay full price for them though.


hey where did you get the taupe and black bobbys for 60% and 50% off?


----------



## elbow

ntn_ said:


> Very true. But to me it seems that the cheaper brands aren't putting out IM lookalikes as much as they used to. I remember two years ago when Zara had a lot of lookalikes in their collection. I still think the original ones look way better



They do look way better, are more comfortable, and hold up better too!


----------



## myown

you still see celebrities wearing them, so i don´t think they are dying out.


----------



## Pao9

ntn_ said:


> Scored these beauties for 50% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it seems like this thread is slowly dying. Do you guys think the IM sneakers are 'out of style'? I still love mine nonetheless!




I agree. I remember one year and a half ago when I purchased all of mine it was impossible to find! I was in a wait list for about 8 months! I ended up buying one pair on eBay that cost more than the original price and now they are on clearance everywhere! 

It was the same with the chanel espadrilles but those are still pretty expensive. It just sucks how these baby fell in value so quick I have 5 pairs and now I don't use them a much but they are pretty comfy!


----------



## little_j

lilypants said:


> hey where did you get the taupe and black bobbys for 60% and 50% off?



Hey I really lucked out with them. I trawled the internet for so long and found a small french online store. It's called lesappartmentsdejuju I think or something along those lines and they were on sale on there  
They are sold out unfortunately now. 

I don't know why though each season they come out the price also increases. I would definitely wait for sales though because to me it's not worth paying full price for them when they are heavily reduced later on.


----------



## maymui

Hi Ladies!
Sorry if I post to the wrong thread, but I've tried the Authenticate thread but it seems really quiet there. 
Was hoping you guys can help me authenticate this before I meet the seller to collect and pay this? 
It's from a local Buy and sell page.
Thank you so so much!


----------



## ennna

maymui said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Sorry if I post to the wrong thread, but I've tried the Authenticate thread but it seems really quiet there.
> Was hoping you guys can help me authenticate this before I meet the seller to collect and pay this?
> It's from a local Buy and sell page.
> Thank you so so much!
> 
> View attachment 2898098
> View attachment 2898099
> View attachment 2898100
> View attachment 2898101
> 
> View attachment 2898104



The pictures aren't great, but as far as I can see; I think they're authentic.


----------



## maymui

ennna said:


> The pictures aren't great, but as far as I can see; I think they're authentic.




Thanks Ennna! Also, does IM sneakers run now true to size? Or still  run small? 
Anyone with UK5, EU38? What size do you wear? Thanks!


----------



## ennna

maymui said:


> Thanks Ennna! Also, does IM sneakers run now true to size? Or still  run small?
> Anyone with UK5, EU38? What size do you wear? Thanks!



All my IM sneakers are 38, I usually wear 37/37.5/38, depending on the fit. My feet are pretty narrow, if you have wide feet you might want to size up. I didn't notice a sizing difference between my older and newer pairs. 

For comparison... I wear a 37 pistol boots, 38 harrow boots, 37 crisi boots


----------



## maymui

ennna said:


> All my IM sneakers are 38, I usually wear 37/37.5/38, depending on the fit. My feet are pretty narrow, if you have wide feet you might want to size up. I didn't notice a sizing difference between my older and newer pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison... I wear a 37 pistol boots, 38 harrow boots, 37 crisi boots




Thanks! 
I have a Bobby in 38 and it's quite big.. 
If I follow NAP sizing guide, is it fine?


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

Looks good to me they are from hawaii collection


----------



## callmelolita

Hi guys, I would like to buy Wila sneakers. Well I am 40-40.5 EU size, I saw on the site that I need to choose French size. Do I need to order 40 or 41 FR size? Thanks a lot xx


----------



## ennna

maymui said:


> Thanks!
> I have a Bobby in 38 and it's quite big..
> If I follow NAP sizing guide, is it fine?



I haven't been on the forum for a while, but did you get them? I'm not sure what the NAP chart says, but the 39 would probably be too big for you. 

I just ordered taupe Basleys for this summer


----------



## c0uture

Hey guys, are these authentic?? Thanks!


----------



## raekil

I just finally bought my first pair of Bobby's in Chalk, but I'm starting to wonder if I should exchange them for the plain black... does anyone have them in the light colours and find that the dye from their jeans rubs off on the top?  And do you find them easy to keep clean in general?  I can't decide what to do!


----------



## rdgldy

raekil said:


> I just finally bought my first pair of Bobby's in Chalk, but I'm starting to wonder if I should exchange them for the plain black... does anyone have them in the light colours and find that the dye from their jeans rubs off on the top?  And do you find them easy to keep clean in general?  I can't decide what to do!



I sold mine because they were hard to maintain.  It is very easy to get jeans transfer on them.


----------



## gagabag

Hi ladies, quick question: do you pretreat/waterproof your suede sneakers? TIA


----------



## Zoe C

gagabag said:


> Hi ladies, quick question: do you pretreat/waterproof your suede sneakers? TIA




Yes! I do! And I repeat the treatment every once in a while. So far so good!


----------



## gagabag

Zoe C said:


> Yes! I do! And I repeat the treatment every once in a while. So far so good!




Thanks! I'll do it then.
Anyone else who do the same thing?


----------



## GLuxeLady

c0uture said:


> Hey guys, are these authentic?? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2945524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945527




No way these are real. The toe box is too raised, the sole is too thick in the front, the overall shape of the shoe is wrong.


----------



## celine4

Pao9 said:


> I agree. I remember one year and a half ago when I purchased all of mine it was impossible to find! I was in a wait list for about 8 months! I ended up buying one pair on eBay that cost more than the original price and now they are on clearance everywhere!
> 
> It was the same with the chanel espadrilles but those are still pretty expensive. It just sucks how these baby fell in value so quick I have 5 pairs and now I don't use them a much but they are pretty comfy!



Yes, when I bought my first pair in December 2012 they sold out in a day, my second pair got it on netaporter in summer 2013 and they were sold out in a couple days too! Now I see them often in the stores just laying on the shelfs.. They are nice but when I wear them now I don't get the same love and excitement as I did when I wore them back then...  already sold one.. and thinking about the other one...


----------



## strife00

Hi ladies, quick question about bekket sizing. 
I'm a 9/9.5 US, I'm looking on around eBay and some auctions say FR sizing, some EU... Which one is it? 
Also which size should I go with?


----------



## gagabag

Ok intense heat is almost over. The weather is getting more forgiving (at least in Florence). I thought it's time to bring out the sneaks again. Are you ladies still wearing your beketts/bucks/bobbies? Or is it out of fashion already?


----------



## Sculli

gagabag said:


> Ok intense heat is almost over. The weather is getting more forgiving (at least in Florence). I thought it's time to bring out the sneaks again. Are you ladies still wearing your beketts/bucks/bobbies? Or is it out of fashion already?




I don't wear my beckets anymore,  for me they are out of fashion and now lots of people wear them here in Amsterdam where I live.I started wearing them 2 years ago alot, almost nobody had them. But I still wear my bobby's though, they are cute.


----------



## Sculli

celine4 said:


> yes, when i bought my first pair in december 2012 they sold out in a day, my second pair got it on netaporter in summer 2013 and they were sold out in a couple days too! Now i see them often in the stores just laying on the shelfs.. They are nice but when i wear them now i don't get the same love and excitement as i did when i wore them back then...  Already sold one.. And thinking about the other one...




+1


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sculli said:


> I don't wear my beckets anymore,  for me they are out of fashion and now lots of people wear them here in Amsterdam where I live.I started wearing them 2 years ago alot, almost nobody had them. But I still wear my bobby's though, they are cute.


Agree  I see plenty of Beckett and Bucks on Theoutnet and the like for a steal and it kind of indicates that they are fashion passé. 

HOWEVER if you love them wear them! I still wear things that is considered somewhat dated but it doesn't really matter to me as long as they bring me joy


----------



## gagabag

Thanks for all your comments! I will keep wearing mine although I will probably not buy any new ones.


----------



## majchi

gagabag said:


> Ok intense heat is almost over. The weather is getting more forgiving (at least in Florence). I thought it's time to bring out the sneaks again. Are you ladies still wearing your beketts/bucks/bobbies? Or is it out of fashion already?


oh noo! they are totally on, especially bobbys (if you ask me). i just bought them in black, and I'm already wearing them all the time (now when its not too hot anymore)  and you?


----------



## gagabag

majchi said:


> oh noo! they are totally on, especially bobbys (if you ask me). i just bought them in black, and I'm already wearing them all the time (now when its not too hot anymore)  and you?




Thanks for replying majchi! Started wearing my old bobbies & betties this week as well. Been eyeing the burt's in O.com and still confused and undecided at the moment if I should add it to my collection or not. Would you do it if you already have some?


----------



## maymui

Hi Ladies! Need your help!!
I'm eyeing on 2 pairs of IM, a bluebel and a blossom. Are the sizing for the bluebel and blossom the same? 
I have a red Bobby in 38 and it fits be great with wiggle room in the toe box. Should I get a size 38 or 39?


----------



## majchi

gagabag said:


> Thanks for replying majchi! Started wearing my old bobbies & betties this week as well. Been eyeing the burt's in O.com and still confused and undecided at the moment if I should add it to my collection or not. Would you do it if you already have some?


well, i can't help you with that, because i don't like those type of IM sneakers, as burt and bekket, don't know why, but i have never liked them. sorry


----------



## afsweet

this may be a silly question, but for those who own the bobby wedge sneakers, do you wear socks with them?


I haven't worn my shoes nearly as much as I thought I would because when I pair them with my skinny jeans, my socks are visible. There's a small gap because the top is lose around my ankles no matter how tight I try to tie them. It's not a huge issue if I wear cute colorful socks, but standard white socks do not fly when I'm wearing black jeans or dark blue lol. They're so noticeable!


----------



## Surferrosa

stephc005 said:


> this may be a silly question, but for those who own the bobby wedge sneakers, do you wear socks with them?
> 
> 
> I haven't worn my shoes nearly as much as I thought I would because when I pair them with my skinny jeans, my socks are visible. There's a small gap because the top is lose around my ankles no matter how tight I try to tie them. It's not a huge issue if I wear cute colorful socks, but standard white socks do not fly when I'm wearing black jeans or dark blue lol. They're so noticeable!




I always wear trainer/sneaker socks with my Bobbys. They're very low so not visible when being worn, but better than bare feet.


----------



## bangy

Hi All, 

I am new to the ISABEL MARANT, and i recently purchase my first BOBBY Wedge sneaker on EBAY, and I was so happy! Unfortunately when i got the shoes i noticed that the SOLE of the shoe has a STAR on it and the size (number 38) was on a different as the other authenticated isabel marant shoes. Which made me doubt the authenticity of the shoe. But the seller has over 600 good reviews and everyone was saying all her things were authentic. 

I emailed her and she said she is willing to return the money back and was insistent that all her items are authentic - which i want to believe. 

I could not shake it off, so i emailed the boutique she said she purchased it from. (Fidelios, in ZURICH) sent them the photo of the sole. The responded  that the STAR on the sole means that that shoe line belongs to the  "ETOILE" line (which is a cheaper line) and if the sole does NOT have a star on it comes from the main line which is more expensive. 

So im wondering Isabel marant makes the same design shoe and has one in her MAIN ISABEL MARANT and her ETOILE LINE? or all of the BOBBY shoe is in the ETOILE line and the shoes are indeed authentic. 

Hope you guys can help me on this!!  because I cant seem to sleep without settling this


----------



## Surferrosa

bangy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to the ISABEL MARANT, and i recently purchase my first BOBBY Wedge sneaker on EBAY, and I was so happy! Unfortunately when i got the shoes i noticed that the SOLE of the shoe has a STAR on it and the size (number 38) was on a different as the other authenticated isabel marant shoes. Which made me doubt the authenticity of the shoe. But the seller has over 600 good reviews and everyone was saying all her things were authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed her and she said she is willing to return the money back and was insistent that all her items are authentic - which i want to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I could not shake it off, so i emailed the boutique she said she purchased it from. (Fidelios, in ZURICH) sent them the photo of the sole. The responded  that the STAR on the sole means that that shoe line belongs to the  "ETOILE" line (which is a cheaper line) and if the sole does NOT have a star on it comes from the main line which is more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> So im wondering Isabel marant makes the same design shoe and has one in her MAIN ISABEL MARANT and her ETOILE LINE? or all of the BOBBY shoe is in the ETOILE line and the shoes are indeed authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can help me on this!!  because I cant seem to sleep without settling this




I believe the Bobbys were originally produced for her mainline but in the last year they are now an Etoile piece. They are still authentic so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## bangy

Surferrosa said:


> I believe the Bobbys were originally produced for her mainline but in the last year they are now an Etoile piece. They are still authentic so I wouldn't worry!



Wow thanks so much! I can sleep now  hahaha and wear my Bobbys!


----------



## Biondina1003

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Marant...Sneaker-Size-39-/221937168490?nav=WON&trxId=0

Just purchased these, can someone help me authenticate?


----------



## Julia Petit

Is there any difference in the Etoile Bobbys and the regular ones?


----------



## honeybunch

I bought a pair of the Becketts at 20% off during a Black Friday event and now I'm unsure whether to keep them or not.  As others have stated, they seem to be a bit outdated now and at 20% off they were still pretty pricey.  I bought them because I'm in last trimester of pregnancy and need something comfortable to wear that I can just throw on in the colder weather and also wear when the baby arrives and I'm going to be out for lots of walks. I already have a pair of high top LV sneakers which were meant to serve that our purpose but they're a bit too dressy for what I need.  Prior to my pregnancy, I lived in heels!  I almost bought the Valentino Rockstud biker boots but they didn't feel very comfortable for my narrow feet.  There are loads of great sneakers out there (although not so many hi-tops) so I'm not sure whether to keep or return the Becketts.  Have tried the Chanel ones but they were uncomfortable so I had to sell them after a couple of wears.


----------



## gagabag

honeybunch said:


> I bought a pair of the Becketts at 20% off during a Black Friday event and now I'm unsure whether to keep them or not.  As others have stated, they seem to be a bit outdated now and at 20% off they were still pretty pricey.  I bought them because I'm in last trimester of pregnancy and need something comfortable to wear that I can just throw on in the colder weather and also wear when the baby arrives and I'm going to be out for lots of walks. I already have a pair of high top LV sneakers which were meant to serve that our purpose but they're a bit too dressy for what I need.  Prior to my pregnancy, I lived in heels!  I almost bought the Valentino Rockstud biker boots but they didn't feel very comfortable for my narrow feet.  There are loads of great sneakers out there (although not so many hi-tops) so I'm not sure whether to keep or return the Becketts.  Have tried the Chanel ones but they were uncomfortable so I had to sell them after a couple of wears.




Have you tried bobbys? I'd choose that over becketts, anytime. Have fun choosing & congrats to your upcoming bub!


----------



## honeybunch

gagabag said:


> Have you tried bobbys? I'd choose that over becketts, anytime. Have fun choosing & congrats to your upcoming bub!



Thank you! I've tried the bobbys but wasn't a fan. The becketts are super comfy and I was dying to get hold of a pair two years ago but not sure what's making me unsure of them now. They are still popular where I live and are selling out quickly but part of me still thinks they've had their day. I love my LV ones but they are too dressy for very casual wear.


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Thank you! I've tried the bobbys but wasn't a fan. The becketts are super comfy and I was dying to get hold of a pair two years ago but not sure what's making me unsure of them now. They are still popular where I live and are selling out quickly but part of me still thinks they've had their day. I love my LV ones but they are too dressy for very casual wear.



Hi honeybunch  
I can understand why you're in two minds about a new pair of Becketts.  They're obviously not as fresh as they were a couple of years ago but they're still being worn and they sound ideal for your needs.  I think of them more like boots than sneakers because they're great when the roads are wet, they're thick, fairly tough and cosy.  
Another sneaker style you might think about is the Golden Goose Francy hi-top.  It has a small hidden wedge (removable), suits narrow feet and the best part is a zip on the inner ankle meaning you only need to lace them up once then zip in and out of them like boots.  But they're an intentionally less finished, more vintaged looking sneaker and may not suit your style.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi honeybunch
> I can understand why you're in two minds about a new pair of Becketts.  They're obviously not as fresh as they were a couple of years ago but they're still being worn and they sound ideal for your needs.  I think of them more like boots than sneakers because they're great when the roads are wet, they're thick, fairly tough and cosy.
> Another sneaker style you might think about is the Golden Goose Francy hi-top.  It has a small hidden wedge (removable), suits narrow feet and the best part is a zip on the inner ankle meaning you only need to lace them up once then zip in and out of them like boots.  But they're an intentionally less finished, more vintaged looking sneaker and may not suit your style.



Yes, I agree that they're more of a boot than sneakers.  I'm not a sneakers girl, which is why I tend to go for the high top style as they are more boot-like.  I wanted something that would be good on wet roads, as you pointed out. At the moment I tend to wear my ugg boots if the weather is bad and I really don't like them even though they are comfy!  I would have loved a biker boot but they don't seem to agree with my narrow feet.  Loved the Valentino ones but they are just to wide in the heel.  Thanks for the tip about the Golden Goose hi-tops.  They sound appropriate for my needs but not sure if they would suit my style if they are more vintage looking.  I still like to look very smart even when dressed down.  I have looked at Jimmy Choos sneakers but the only hi-tops that fit me right are the Preston wedge sneakers which again are quite dressy.


----------



## SeanMillsey7

Hi there,


I am looking on buying my girlfriend a pair of Beckett's an am unsure on the sizing, She is a UK 5. Need a bit of help on what size to get her with regards to French? Would the 38 be too tight?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Julia Petit

38 should be fine.


----------



## xtianaki

*Hello everyone. I would like to buy isabel marant sneakers. they are very expensive and I wanted to know if there is anywhere sales/offers, but to be ORIGINAL and not fake.

also, I am a uk 4 is there a chance that I can have a uk 3 in those sneakers? do they run smaller or bigger?

thank you in advance *


----------



## Pazdzernika

xtianaki said:


> *Hello everyone. I would like to buy isabel marant sneakers. they are very expensive and I wanted to know if there is anywhere sales/offers, but to be ORIGINAL and not fake.
> 
> 
> 
> also, I am a uk 4 is there a chance that I can have a uk 3 in those sneakers? do they run smaller or bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance *




Hi xtianaki- regarding size I would stick with your size or even larger.  I'm a UK 4.5 but needed to get the equivalent of UK 5 (FR 38 / IT 37). They look a little big but I tried the UK 4/FR 37 and they were too short in the toe box. For reference I take FR 38/IT 37 in Beckett, Bobby, Bart and Dicker. HTH!


----------



## Mikki

I'm a bit late to the trend but I'm obsessed over the Bobbys and I just have to get my hands on some! I'm leaning towards the taupe, but the black looks awesome too.

I'm just super confused over the sizing, I'm normally a perfect UK4 and generally get a US6.5 and EU37. Luisaviaroma says they're french sizes, so does mytheresa, so that would mean I would be a FR38, yeah? But whenever I've read any forums every seems to go with EU sizing.. Should I go with a 37 or 38? Can someone please suggest what size I should get, please


----------



## gagabag

Mikki said:


> I'm a bit late to the trend but I'm obsessed over the Bobbys and I just have to get my hands on some! I'm leaning towards the taupe, but the black looks awesome too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just super confused over the sizing, I'm normally a perfect UK4 and generally get a US6.5 and EU37. Luisaviaroma says they're french sizes, so does mytheresa, so that would mean I would be a FR38, yeah? But whenever I've read any forums every seems to go with EU sizing.. Should I go with a 37 or 38? Can someone please suggest what size I should get, please




I'm also in love with bobbys. For sizing, they go with FR. So choose FR38. N.B. I'm US8/EU38/FR39. It's 0.5 inch big on me but I fix that with thick socks. FR38 to me is tight pinch.


----------



## myown

I just saw Bobbys on mytheresa, too, and thought i may be buying them in fall. they are still so chick and feel timeless


----------



## mundodabolsa

Mikki said:


> I'm a bit late to the trend but I'm obsessed over the Bobbys and I just have to get my hands on some! I'm leaning towards the taupe, but the black looks awesome too.
> 
> I'm just super confused over the sizing, I'm normally a perfect UK4 and generally get a US6.5 and EU37. Luisaviaroma says they're french sizes, so does mytheresa, so that would mean I would be a FR38, yeah? But whenever I've read any forums every seems to go with EU sizing.. Should I go with a 37 or 38? Can someone please suggest what size I should get, please



I think go with 37.  I'm a UK 5 usually, a 7-8 American and vary from 37 to 38 for Euro, so my foot is larger than yours, and I have a pair that are 37s.  I also have a pair of 38s I can wear though so it's not like it's a huge difference.


----------



## Zoe C

mundodabolsa said:


> I think go with 37.  I'm a UK 5 usually, a 7-8 American and vary from 37 to 38 for Euro, so my foot is larger than yours, and I have a pair that are 37s.  I also have a pair of 38s I can wear though so it's not like it's a huge difference.




I think it will be a good sizing. Enjoy your Bobbys, I have both colors, Taupe and Black, and even though I've had them for some years now, I still use them A LOT!


----------



## little_j

I had bobbys in faded black and khaki and I sold them towards them last year and I regretted it so much! Seriously the bobby style is so chic and I'm glad I managed to order another pair on sale and I definitely won't be selling them. Although could only manage to find them in the anthracite color but I prefer the faded black. Ohwell my fault for selling my pairs in the first place


----------



## WiseBoots

If anyone's looking for a 38, there's one here for a steal!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322087614824?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Sorry to be the eight billionth person who asks about sizing, but if I wear a 38 in Beketts and a 37 in Cluster booties, will a 37 or 38 Bobby suit me better? I've seen some conflicting reports that they run a little bigger?


----------



## Zoe C

eoifemacbeth said:


> Sorry to be the eight billionth person who asks about sizing, but if I wear a 38 in Beketts and a 37 in Cluster booties, will a 37 or 38 Bobby suit me better? I've seen some conflicting reports that they run a little bigger?



I would ask for the same size that the other trainers.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Zoe C said:


> I would ask for the same size that the other trainers.


Thank you!!


----------



## Zoe C

eoifemacbeth said:


> Thank you!!



Welcome! I hope you enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## Luxlynx

Hello ladies. I have a question. I love the comfy of bekett but i do not like the big "pillow" at the front, so i have take my two pairs to a lot of cobblers and even to tailors to see if they can take the pillow down a bit, but it seems impossible.
Do anyone have done this and if, where did they make the hole to reduce the pillow?


----------

